# Der "Was hört und/oder seht Ihr gerade"-Thread



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

So, durch das Gejammer von Zorkal (*Zorkal zuzwinker*) haben 4 Mods, bzw. 3 von 4 entschieden, dass der "Was hört Ihr gerade"-Thread geschlossen wird.

Hier nun der neue.

Wie Carcharoth sagte, soll nun dieser Thread so gestaltet werden, dass, wenn man ein Lied, oder eine Sendung postet, ein Grund hinzugefügt werden muss. Gründe wie "Klingt halt geil." oder "Ist halt lustig." zählen nicht. (Ja leider )

Warum ich daraus auch einen Thread mache, indem man Sendungen/Filme postet? Weil ich mir schon oft was angesehen habe und mich darüber nicht unterhalten konnte. 

So, hiermit starte ich den "Zorkal, wir können auch anders!"-Thread.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

Matthias Reim--- Rosenkrieg aus dem Album Reim


Begründung:

Ich bin Musikjunkie und höre alles was mir gefällt....und dazu zählt eben auch Mathhias Reim und ich finde seine Melodien einfach mitreissend^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich höre auch Böhse Onkelz, Ärzte, Hosen, Manowar, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple....usw

Einfach um mal zu beweisen das ich en ganz perversen Musikgeschmack hab^^


Tante Edith sagt:

Ich bin die NR. 1 hier in diesem Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Den Anime Detektiv Conan - Folge 33 - Rans geheimnisvolles Date

Begründung: Es erinnert mich an alte Zeiten und entspannt mich. Ausserdem ist es sehr interessant, zu sehen, was sich Schreiber alles für seltsame Geschichten einfallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre gerade Techno4ever(Radiosender(http://www.techno4ever.net)), da ich ein richtiger Technofan (Jumpstyle, Hardstyle und Hands up) bin. Des Weiteren kann man während man Techno hört, sich Dinge gut vorstellen zum Beispiel eine Zeitreise. Man muss nur genügend Phantasie haben.

Ich höre auch Subway to Sally,Rammstein etc.

Edit: http://www.techno4ever.net/t4e/trackliste.html dort sieht man alle Lieder, die ich heute gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (28. Dezember 2007)

Bäääh ich wollte einen Diskussionsthread und keinen weiteren Aufzählungsthread.(Mit Sehen drinne=/)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höre grade "Our earthly Pleasures" von Maximo Park durch,gefällt mir richtig gut,sehr schöne Melodien und fast alles Ohrwürmer. Besonders "The Unshockable" und "Our Velocity" summe ich öfters.Einziger Hänger des Albums ist ausgerechnet die dritte Single "Books from Boxes".



Techno liegt mir garnicht, die einzigen Sachen die mir auf elektronischer Ebene zusagen sind Digitalism, Daft Punk und Simian Mobile Disco.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre mir gerade Serj Tankians neues Album Elect the dead an.

Warum? 

Tja. Ich höre sehr gerne System of a down und habe eines Nachts auf 1live mitbekommen, das der Sänger, Serj Tankian, ein Solo-Album auf den Markt bringt. Mal auf 1live reingehört und ich fands sofort gut. Klar, die schnelle Stimme und typische SOAD-Stimme ist es zwar, aber in 12 interessanten abwechslungsreichen Songs verpackt. SOAD-Fans kann ich die Platte nur empfehlen.

Direkt danach ist, ebensfalls zu Weihnachten bekommen, die Live-CD von Völkerball in meinem CD-Wechsler.

Rammstein gefiel mir schön früher (als Engel und Sonne als Single erschienen). Dann hat sich mein Bruder Reise,Reise und Rosenrot gekauft. Gerade die fetten Gittarensound von Rammstein gefallen mir. Dazu noch sehr abwechslungreiche und...andere Songtexte. Die gefallen mir einfach. Auch wenn sie...anders sind als vielleicht die Songtexte andere Bands. "Zerstören","Zwitter","Feuer frei!" oder "Asche zu Asche" nur mal als Beispiele.

Und als 3tes werde ich heute, weil mein CD-Wechsler nur 3 Fächer hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Static-X. hören. Da hab ich mir eine CD selbst zusammen gestellt, aus meinen Favoriten von "Cannibal" und "Start a War".
Warum Static-X. Static-X ist eine schöne Abwechslung im Metal, zu mindest für mich, weil diese Band sehr viel Richtung Techno geht, aber trotzdem noch beim Metal bleibt. Techno alleine finde ich öde. Gemischt mit Metal, wie im Falle Static-X, kommen da allerdings geile Songs bei raus.

So wird das die nächsten Wochen erstmal gehen, bis ich wieder Lust auf Disturbed bekomme. Aber dazu komm ich dann, wenn ich die 3 Alben wieder im Wechsler habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Dezember 2007)

Gebt übrigens nicht Zorkal die Schuld. Der Thread war uns schon seit längerem n Dorn im Auge. Zorkal hat nur ne passende Lösung vorgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (28. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth hat das bestimmt alleine gemacht und will jetzt Zorkal die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die geilsten Filme sind übrigens "Clerks 2" und "Jay & Silent Bob strike back". 
Ich hab noch nie soviel lustige Sinnlosigkeit in 93 bzw. 100 Minuten Film gesehen.


----------



## Zorkal (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*The Kooks
Inside in,inside out
*Einige tolle Songs drauf(Eddies Gun,Naive,Sofa Song,She moves in her own Way,Match Box,Time awaits) aber genauso viele viele Langweiler, vorallendingen Ooh Laa gefällt mir garnicht.Weiterer Minuspunkt ist das die Songs sehr kurz sind,teilweise nur knapp 2 Minuten.Grunsolides Album das dann doch etwas enttäuscht.​​







AhLuuum schrieb:


> Carcharoth hat das bestimmt alleine gemacht und will jetzt Zorkal die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ey Mann wo ist mein Auto?

Ich finde Musik/Filme,Serien usw zusammen machen keinen Sinn aber gut.


----------



## Hexenkind (28. Dezember 2007)

Und ich war schon ganz traurig, dass ihr meinen herzallerliebsten Thread gekillt habt. *tränenachwein* :´(

Ich höre:

*Blut aus Nord* und ihr erstes Album "Ultima Thulée"

Begründung: Ich liebe Black Metal, der atmosphärisch ist und dazu auch noch einen philosophischen Texthintergrund aufweist. Unglaublich sphärisch, düster, nostalgisch (irgendwie^^) Einfach großartig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Da ich jetzt mit meinem Hund runter gehe, höre ich beim Laufen _Devildriver_ mit dem Album _The Fury Of Our Makers Hand_.

Begründung: Durch die schnelle, stimmungsvolle Musik kommt einem der Spaziergang nicht so langweilig vor, wie er eigentlich ist.


----------



## Tôny (28. Dezember 2007)

Divine Heresy - Impossible is nothing

Weils einfach ne geile Band ist die ich gestern erst gefunden hab ;P

Was ich sehe? das....und das....warum...?...weil ichs grad schreib udn da natürlich hingucke ;P


----------



## Gamerhenne (28. Dezember 2007)

Barclay James Harvest - Hymn


einfach ein geiles Lied aus einer Zeit wo Bands noch Bands waren und Musik noch Musik *G*



*auf Signatur deut*


----------



## NaXXra (28. Dezember 2007)

alos ich hör gerade Rammstein Feuer Frei,weil das Lied im Film GAmersday vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

_Subway To Salley_ mit dem Album _Bastard_.

Begründung: Habe es im alten Thread mehrmals gelesen und höre es mir nun genauer an. Macht sich gut in mener Sammlung, bestehend aus Rammstein, In Extremo, Tanzwut und Onkelz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

rainer von vielen, seit dem herzberg (für mich) die absolute messlatte an talent und style.
gibt einige spitzen lieder von ihm-reinhören bei interesse, lohnt sich !


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2007)

papa roach - last resort

weil
ich steh halt auf den text (jetz bitte kein emo-geflame oder sonst was pls)
und der song geht ganz subjektiv einfach total ab

aktuelle zwischenstände immer hier



> rainer von vielen, seit dem herzberg (für mich) die absolute messlatte an talent und style.
> gibt einige spitzen lieder von ihm-reinhören bei interesse, lohnt sich !


von rainer von vielen empfehle ich "tanz deine revolution"!!!!


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ich höre green day - holiday
weil...
...Green Day meine Lieblingsband ist,weil ich jetzt auch ferien habe und weil es ein schönen chorus und rythmus hat.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Dezember 2007)

Flypside - Happy Birthday

Weil ich diesen Song einfach wunderbar finde und ich aufgrund des 3.ten Todestages meines Großvaters in sehr melancholischer Stimmung bin


----------



## Hexenkind (29. Dezember 2007)

*Disbelief* ~ Passenger

Begründung: Weil ich den Death Growl Gesang von dem Sänger Jagger schlichtweg liebe und mich mit den Texten, die allesamt von ihm geschrieben und aus der Sicht eines Außenseiters erzählt sind, einfach sehr gut identifizieren kann.

Textauszug:

_I’m the one, but I’m not there
I’ve become a passenger, far away, lost and no one knows me
From that day on, I started to
To search for this: my attitude! Every day is like my last day

I’m far away from my own, far away from my own
My whole life changes and starts anew
Whole life changes and starts anew, anew…_


----------



## Hexenkind (29. Dezember 2007)

*Moonsorrow* ~ {Viides Luku – Hävitetty} ~ Jäästa Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta

Begründung: Da ich Pagan und Progressive Metal liebe und dieses Lied beides aufs vortrefflichste vereint. Es geht insgesamt 30 Minuten und 10 Sekunden.^^


----------



## Zorkal (29. Dezember 2007)

So da sich das Jahr dem Ende zuneigt frage ich euch mal nach den  besten Platten dieses Jahres.
Also bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2007)

deickind - remmidemmi

weil
mal wieder der text (obwohl der beat auch net schlecht is vor allem net zum jumpen)
dieses antibürgerliche und dieses antispießbürgertum ist einfach nur genial und zum wegrofln

und ich liebe das ungeheure provokationspotenzial dieses songs
mensch stelle sich folgendes vor:
location ist irgendeine demo, da stehen natürlich n paar hundert cops in der gegend rum und vor denen jumpt da eine schwarz gekleidete vermummte meute rum während ausm lauti remmidemmi von deichkind tönt

es gibt einfach nichts geileres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Schaue Grade Soutpark - Mannbärschwein

Begründung: Brauch man bei Southpark noch eine Begründung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die besten Alben dieses Jahres für mich:

Machine Head -The Blackening



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Devildriver - The Last Kind Words



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apocalyptica - Worlds Collide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brixx (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hör gerade Darkthrone - In the Shadow of the Horns
Es ist einfach Kult ... vielfach gecovert, aber nie das original erreicht.
Und seine Screams sind einfach nur genial.
Und nacher zur Entspannung Summoning - Long lost to where no pathway goes
Unglaublich atmosphärischer DarkMetal. 
Und so gut wie keine Blastbeats sondern einfach nur melodiös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach + Plain White T's

Weil, naja die Texte passen grad sehr gut zu meiner derzeitigen Stimmung, besonders die von den Plain White T's und wer sich die Texte von denen mal etwas näher angeschaut hat wird mich vieleicht verstehen.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Die drei ??? - Und das Gesiterschiff

...Weil ich ein absoluter ???-Fan bin, und diese Folge einfach verdammt geil ist. Und weil mir langweilig ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

_Subway To Sally_ mit dem Album _Nord Nord Ost_.

Begründung: Irgend ein Depp hat mich mit der Band angesteckt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

_Subway To Sally_ mit dem Album _Engelskrieger_.

Begründung: Ich finde das Album momentan am besten und will mir ein wenig die Texte merken und interpretieren.


----------



## Succubie (31. Dezember 2007)

_Depeche Mode_ und zwar das album _Construction Time again_

ich finde das _Depeche Mode_ einfach die beste band der welt ist. das album ist zwar schon älter aber immer noch eines meiner favoriten.


----------



## Dracun (31. Dezember 2007)

Pink Floyd -Das Live Album P.U.L.S.E


Begründung:

Es gibt nix schöneres als Pink Floyd..........ihre Musik verleiten zum Träumen und entspannen sowie auch zum abrocken^^

P.S: Für die ganzen Kiddies die keine Ahnung haben habe ich mal en die namen der Band sowie des albums verlinkt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Rutsch übrigens^^


----------



## Thront (31. Dezember 2007)

> Es gibt nix schöneres als Pink Floyd..........ihre Musik verleiten zum Träumen und entspannen sowie auch zum abrocken[/qoute]
> 
> doch:
> 
> ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

_Subway To Sally_ mit dem Album _Hochzeit_.

Begründung: Ich kann den Text noch nicht und mir gefällt die Musik. Erstmal satt hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Jo, S2S ist echt Hammer.

Stratovarius - Playing with Fire
...weil ich das grad tu. Und natürlich, um auf irdische Gründe zurückzugreifen, es sich rein zufälligerweise gerade in meine Playlist befindet und ich eine Streichholzschachtel samt Kerzen auf dem Tisch stehen hab.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jo, S2S ist echt Hammer.
> .....


Ja, 2x Live gesehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Ich höre ein Hörspiel über den 2. Weltkrieg.

Begründung: Es interessant, was damals
passiert ist und wie die Menschen gedacht haben....


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hör grad TKKG 136: Argentinische Entführung

Begründung: Ich hab danach immer so n Hass auf alles was Gerechtigkeit üben will, damit kann ich immer so gut als Imp/CIS abräumen @Star Wars Battlefront II.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Ich gucke gerade Friends. Und bevor Ihr fragt: Ja kann sein, dass es eine Frauenserie ist, aber ich finde es lustig. (Ist überings auch die Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Grade überhaupt nichts, das Ticken der Uhr mal ausgenommen.

Grund: PC ist grad aufgrund eines BIOS-Fehler oser sowas jämmerlich abgekackt und jetzt muckt der wmp hier rum, von wegen das mein DirectX doof ist. Aha. Was der mit DX zu tun hat, entzieht sich zwar meiner Kenntnis, aber egal.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hab grad alle meine Mayhem Alben in der Playlist.

Begründung: Zum aufwachen.

btw: Der "Was hörst du gerade?"-Thread ist ja geclosed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2008)

Joint Venture -- Ne Frau die sich mich leisten kann---Ich brauch Personal



Begründung :
Heftiger ErinnerungsFlash an meine alten Kiffer Tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (1. Januar 2008)

Queens of the Sone Age - Songs for the Deaf (Album).
Grade frisch vom MP3 Player meiner Freundin gemopst und damit meine Qotsa Sammlung vervollständigt und entdeckt dass sie auf dem Album genau das aus ihrer Musik machen was ich bei den anderen Alben immer vermisst habe.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Naglfar - Wrath Of The Fallen

Weil ein Freund meinte das Album,
von welchem das Lied ist, würde
mir gefallen... Er hat Recht!


----------



## Szyslak (3. Januar 2008)

Kaum muss man seine Antwort begründen, ist der Thread kaum aktiv.
Hmm...
Hrhr..

Ich höre Radio!
Begründung: Auf der Arbeit ist es uns leider nicht gestattet eigene Musik zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Necrophagist - Symbiotic In Theory

Irgendjmd hatte mal ein Lied von denen
hier im Forum gepostet, ich habs mir
angehört. Seitdem findet sich die Band
fast immer in meiner Playlist wieder.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2008)

Queen------------ka wie des lied grad heißt läuft über anlage im Wohnzimmer

Begründung:

Queen immer wieder & gerne udn ja i bin ein junger mensch der gerne "Alte" Sachen hört, weil der ganze neumodische billige pop dreckmist....kann man mit nem entsprechenden Prog soagr selbst basteln...aus diesem Grund sag ich mal 

Back to the Roots


----------



## Zorkal (3. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Queen------------ka wie des lied grad heißt läuft über anlage im Wohnzimmer
> 
> Begründung:
> 
> ...


Es existiert auch Musik abseits des Massenmarkst *pssst*
Aus Zeiten in denen ich noch nicht geboren war gefallem mir die Pixies richtig gut,waren ja eine der ersten Alternative Bands.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2008)

stimmt aber selbst da wird zum teil nur nunja musik gemacht die sich einfach an dem richtet was die norm haben will......sprich verkaufszahlen müssen stimmen.....und nun ja früher wurde musik noch selbst geschrieben komponiert und musiziert..................also i bleib beim alten^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt aber selbst da wird zum teil nur nunja musik gemacht die sich einfach an dem richtet was die norm haben will......sprich verkaufszahlen müssen stimmen.....und nun ja früher wurde musik noch selbst geschrieben komponiert und musiziert..................also i bleib beim alten^^


Sagt dir Metal was?
Die spielen genau wie die alten Bands
noch auf Instrumenten... Im Gegensatz
zu dem Radio-Pop-Zeug, welches fast
nur mit dem PC gemacht wird....
Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen
das du Metal nicht kennst, weil da
auch neue Musik dabei ist, welche
aber genauso gemacht wird wie die
alte, das scheinte dir ja nicht bekannt
zu sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2008)

da sscheint mich ja jemand beleidigen zu wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....ne im ernst natürlich kenn ich metal... hallo...
Bei mir zuhause ist so einiges vertreten....AC/DC....Iron Maiden... Manowar....Unheilig....nur um einige zu nennen.... aber das kannst du ja net wissen^^

Ps: Das sind auch alte Sachen(ausser jetzt vllt Unheilig^^)......also in diesem sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (3. Januar 2008)

> da sscheint mich ja jemand beleidigen zu wollen biggrin.gif .....ne im ernst natürlich kenn ich metal... hallo...
> Bei mir zuhause ist so einiges vertreten....AC/DC....Iron Maiden... Manowar....Unheilig....nur um einige zu nennen.... aber das kannst du ja net wissen^^



AC/DC is immer gut^^. Asow hör grad Guns n Roses Apetite for Destruction. Warum? Weils einfach das beste Album von dene is.


----------



## Minati (3. Januar 2008)

Höre zur Zeit das neueste Album von den Foo Fighter: Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace.

Warum? Weil die Foo's (Apostroph ist gewollt) einer meiner Lieblingsbands sind und das Album wirklich der Hammer ist. Vor allem die Ballade "Home" - wunderbar mit Streicher- und Klavierbegleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem erinnert mich die Musik an eine Zeit vom letzten Jahr, die ich nicht missen möchte.

Ach ja .. außerdem höre ich den Soundtrack des Musicals "Grease" hoch und runter. Zum einen, weil es einfach ne tolle Tanzmusik ist (wie gerne würde ich Rock'n'Roll tanzen können) und zum anderen kann man wunderbar mitsingen ....

"You're the one that I want .. uh uh uh yeah" *singend und wippend aus dem Thread geh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (3. Januar 2008)

Ich höre gerade von Subway to Sally - Wolfstraum, weil das perfekt zu dem Buch passt, dass ich grad lese:

Das regelwerk zu Werwolf-Pariah^^


----------



## Succubie (4. Januar 2008)

was habt ihr alle gegen elekronische musik? es gibt band's, nehmen wir z.b mal _[/u]Depeche Mode_ (meine lieblings band) die machen doch klasse elekronische musik. mit nehm synthesyser kann man auserdem auch schöne sachen herbei zaubern, wobei man noch nicht mal ne gitarre oder so imittieren muss.
es gibt's auch alte lieder aus dem gerne, das muss net immer alles "neu" sein.

ich wollte mit disem text jetzt niemanden schlecht machen der irgendein anderes instrument spielt, im gegenteil es ist immer gut etwas gut zu können.

und damit der topic weiter kommt folgendes:
ich höre momentan _Dave Gahan_ mit dem album _Hourglass_


----------



## Amarillo (4. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gebt übrigens nicht Zorkal die Schuld. Der Thread war uns schon seit längerem n Dorn im Auge. Zorkal hat nur ne passende Lösung vorgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum eigentlich?

Wie soll man etwas begründen wenn man es halt nur gerne hört?
Mehr als "klingt gut" oder "Best Band ever" wird man kaum zu Titeln sagen können.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich?
> 
> Wie soll man etwas begründen wenn es halt nur gerne hört?
> Mehr als "klingt gut" oder "Best Band ever" wird man kaum zu Titeln sagen können.


Guckst du auf seite 1-2 und den Anfang dieser Seite, da gings doch auch!


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle gegen elekronische musik? es gibt band's, nehmen wir z.b mal _[/u]Depeche Mode_ (meine lieblings band) die machen doch klasse elekronische musik. mit nehm synthesyser kann man auserdem auch schöne sachen herbei zaubern, wobei man noch nicht mal ne gitarre oder so imittieren muss.
> es gibt's auch alte lieder aus dem gerne, das muss net immer alles "neu" sein.
> 
> ich wollte mit disem text jetzt niemanden schlecht machen der irgendein anderes instrument spielt, im gegenteil es ist immer gut etwas gut zu können.
> ...



Das stimmt aber depeche mode bzw Pink Floyd gehören zum "Alten" Eisen^^..und ja ihre musik ist einfach nur genital und wie du ja schon erwähnst ist dave gahan (Sänger von DM) jetzt auf solo füßen unterwegs und er bleibt bei seinem stil.....also wenn man ihn hört denkt man sofort ah neuer song von DM aber dann ist er nur es alleine.einfach genial^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber depeche mode bzw Pink Floyd gehören zum "Alten" Eisen^^..und ja ihre musik ist einfach nur *genital* und wie du ja schon erwähnst ist dave gahan (Sänger von DM) jetzt auf solo füßen unterwegs und er bleibt bei seinem stil.....also wenn man ihn hört denkt man sofort ah neuer song von DM aber dann ist er nur es alleine.einfach genial^^



Hmm, den Duden, wo das Wort _"genital"_ als Adjektiv drin steht, musst du mir erstmal zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, den Duden, wo das Wort _"genital"_ als Adjektiv drin steht, musst du mir erstmal zeigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In meinem DUDEN^^............. is meine eigene Kreation^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> In meinem DUDEN^^............. is meine eigene Kreation^^


Und was soll das heißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musik hat doch kei9ne Genitalien oder?


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

Mensch abgeleitet von Genial.....................also absolut keine phantasie.............und dann spielst du en fantasy RPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..............das ist ungefähr wie "Samenhaft & Eichelartig"^^...........abgeleitet von sagenhaft und einzigartig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..........wie bereits erwähnt eigen kreationen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tane Edith sagt:

Spaaaaaaaaaaaaß.........soll ich euch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (4. Januar 2008)

> Mensch abgeleitet von Genial.....................also absolut keine phantasie.............und dann spielst du en fantasy RPG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind U18, die kennen sowas nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Radio, da ich nix anderes hören darf! Ausserdem sehe und höre ich dir Uhr ticken; immer immer näher zur 1 hin..!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Die sind U18, die kennen sowas nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Ich bin nicht "U18".

2. Ich kannte das "Sprichwort" genital nicht. Doch ich kenne "Zum Bleistift" etc. pp.

BTT: Meinen Kumpel im TS, wie wir Ony zu zweit versuchen. :O


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe grad wie meine kumpels auf meiner xbox360 assasins creed zocken^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

Heinz-Rudolf Kunze --------> Ich habs versucht
....... ein guter deutscher Liedermacher ... genaile Texte, genialer Sound ........ gefällt mir einfach



> Aus Wikipedia
> 
> Heinz Rudolf Erich Arthur Kunze (* 30. November 1956 in Espelkamp-Mittwald) ist ein deutscher Literat, Rocksänger, Musicaltexter/-übersetzer und Dozent der Fachhochschule Osnabrück. Seine größten Single-Erfolge hatte er 1985 und 1986 mit Dein ist mein ganzes Herz und Mit Leib und Seele.
> Mitte der 1970er Jahre erhielt Heinz Rudolf Kunze für seine Texte Zu Karla übers Wochenende und Romanze den 1. Preis für Kurzprosa in einem Literaturwettbewerb, beim Pop-Nachwuchs-Festival 1980 in Würzburg erhielt er einen Sonderpreis und kurz danach einen 5-Jahres-Plattenvertrag. Das Debütalbum Reine Nervensache (1981) wurde wohlwollend aufgenommen, wogegen das nachfolgende Album Eine Form von Gewalt 1982 bereits mit dem Deutschen Schallplattenpreis ausgezeichnet wurde. Kurz danach verfasste Kunze für den Spiegel ein Randy-Newman-Essay und moderierte für den NDR und den SFB eigene Radiosendungen.



Also da macht einer intelligente musik^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

_Apocalyptica_ mit dem Album _Worlds Collide_.

Begründung: Bei Apocalyptica kann man sehr gut entspannen und sich in eine schöne Landschaft (Irland oder Neuseeland z.B.) wünschen.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Ich höre die Mikrowelle, die ziemlich laut ist.
Und sehe eine Currywurst in Curry-Soße
bruzzeln...

Begründung:
Ich habe Hunger und mache etwas zu essen.
Der King im Kühlregal!


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

Karneval der Stars Folge 36



Einfach nur weil ich kölner bin.....und ich karneval liebe^^ und weil es so schön ist dabei en kölsch zu trinken^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

*Iron Maiden* - Journeyman


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Der Soundtrack zu _The Lord Of The Rings_.

Begründung: Es gibt keinen besseren Soundtrack. Egal zu welchem Film. Nichts geht über diesen Soundtrack!  *schwärm*


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Iron Maiden - The Sign Of The Cross

Begründung: Weil halt.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Wies Guys------Ohrwurm..

Weil ich Acappela Musik genial finde und das sind einfach Lokal-Heroes^^........ich find die mukke einfach nur supi^^


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper
Ohne Worte!


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (6. Januar 2008)

ich hab grad    Kill Bill 1/2 angeschaut schon wieder ^^
der grund naja  der film ist super auser naja  haben die mit dem blut total über trieben  ohh man wie das spritzt alta ^^ aber ich kann es nur weiter emfehlen    der ist 

vooooolllllll ggggggguuuuuuttttttt


----------



## Lootenant (7. Januar 2008)

InFlames - Pinball Map 

Zu wenig gepennt und nu brauch ich Musik die wach hält.


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2008)

BLIND

Weil endlich mal eine deutsche Band die nicht an Tokio Hotel und dergleichen erinnert,
Rock´ON!


----------



## Demrion (8. Januar 2008)

Enomine 

Weil die mukke einfach gut ist (obwohl ich ogb bin)


----------



## Templer2k (8. Januar 2008)

Subwy to Sally - Eisblumen ^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Subwy to Sally - Eisblumen ^^


Cooles Lied!

btt:
Deicide - Not Of This Earth

Begründung: Bin grad aufgestanden, jezz muss ich irgendwie wach werden....


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Januar 2008)

Craft - A thorn in the planets side

Warum? Naja, erstmal geht mir (außer Klassik) nichts über Black Metal, und mit Black Metal meine ich eher nicht die keyboardlastige Sparte im BM (Dimmu, Misteltein, CoF etc.), sondern gerade viele Bands aus Schweden, f.e. Shining, Watain, Craft etc. (Marduk bewußt nicht erwähnt)

Craft hat auch diesen feinen Black 'n Roll Einfluß. Und im Black Metal steckt einfach ein Gefühl, dass ich bei keiner anderen Musik empfinden kann. Craft ist so eine Band, die mich thematisch auch sehr anspricht, was mir genauso wichtig wie der musikalische Aspekt ist. Aber über die Texte kann man selbst recherchieren oder, um einen kleinen Auszug zu lesen, in meine Signatur schauen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (8. Januar 2008)

Big City Beats 6

gerade bei 42 minuten von 1:13:15


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Nile - Annihilation Of The Wicked

Begründung: Ich kann mich nemmer genau an das Lied erinnern, also hör ich nochmal rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

Iron Maiden - Charlotte the Harlot


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

I sag nur mit nem paar Kumpels im Ts am quatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiami (8. Januar 2008)

Ich höre das leise, monotone Schnurren meiner Lüfter im Rechner

Warum ? Weil er halt an ist, sonst könnt ich hier ja nix schreiben *fg*


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (8. Januar 2008)

also ich hör grad:
Papa Roach- She loves me not(hab grad frauenprobleme)
Allimania Hörspiel 1-18(Ich spiel selber WoW und ich finds einfach super)
Godsmack-I f**king hate you(Ich kenn da so jemanden der mich echt auf die Palme bringt da passt das so gut)

außerdem hör noch allesmögliche von Disturbed,Die Ärzte,Linkin Park und noch andere(is ne lange Liste)


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Ich höre grade 
Global Deejays - The Sound of San Francisco
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cru1OyFJkeI


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Silverstein

Bin eher durch Zufall auf die gestossen und muss schon sagen schön laut und vorallem handgemacht.


----------



## Templer2k (9. Januar 2008)

Webradio da ich gerade die Bude aufräume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um genau zu sei  #Musik.Main ^^


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Webradio da ich gerade die Bude aufräume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, viel spaß! Ich habe heute auch aufgeräumt :> Ein gutes gefühl wenn alles sauber ist! ;->


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. Januar 2008)

C.S.I


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Ich schaue gerade

*Scrubs* (die fünfte Staffel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist meine Lieblingsserie und ich habe alle Staffeln auf DVD. Ich muss auch nach dem 20. Mal Ansehen noch über die gleichen Witze lachen. Scrubs läuft eigentlich immer nebenbei, wenn es nichts Vernünftiges im TV gibt.


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dimmu ftw!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Band hat einfach eine fantastische Melodie!


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Ich höre grade 
Benny Benassi-Born to be Alive
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oIP01_elacU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (9. Januar 2008)

omg...first after sweny!!111einself....was für eine ehre xD

ich höre grade  Rise Against -Like the Angel


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> omg...first after sweny!!111einself....was für eine ehre xD



OmG wer bist duu? O.O Kenn ich dich?
Warum kennen mich Leute die ich nicht kenne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (10. Januar 2008)

Nö du kennst mich nicht....aber du bist ne Off-Topic legende, da MUSS man dich ja kennen xP Als gestörtes keks süchtiges monster, wenn ich mich net irre xD

@ Topic : höre grade Rise Against - Black Masks & Gasoline


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein fantastisches Album meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Mal was Langsameres.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mal was Langsameres.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wuhuhu n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch mal wieder eine band die bei der gründung von heavy metal geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Artist:______________________ Album:________Song:
Herbert Grönemeyer___________Live__________Morgenrot



Nun dieser Sänger gehört für mich zu dem Besten was in Deutschland Musik macht.
Er ist ein großartiger Komponist, Sänger, Musiker.
Nicht umsonst füllt dieser Mann die großen Hallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (10. Januar 2008)

Ayreon - Universal Migrator Part2 : Flight of the migrator - Into the black hole

Weil Arjen Lucassen ein Prog Rock/Metal Genie ist und ihm Bruce Dickinson für den Song seine Stimme geliehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders das erste Lied hat es mir angetan. Spricht auch direkt aus der "Seele".


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Warrant Cherry Pie....jetzt ist's zu ende... Nickelback Follow you home   cherry pie ist einfach en witziges lied und gefällt mir sehr gut...schade das das album von 1990 ist muss mal gucken ob ich das irgentwo finde und nickrlback ist einfach eine meiner lieblingsbands


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs

Da braucht man keine Begründung mehr. Absolute spitzenklasse, diese Trilogie.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Iron Maiden - Aces High

Hachja... Das warn noch Zeiten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alt = gut! (gilt nur für Iron Maiden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vreen (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Iron Maiden - Aces High
> 
> Hachja... Das warn noch Zeiten..
> 
> ...



du bist 1994 geboren worden oder?


----------



## maggus (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mal was Langsameres.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herrja, was haben meine Ohren gelitten aufm Konzert in München aufm Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber "Sword of Glory", "Trigger" und vor allem "God was never on your Side" rocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Iron Maiden - Aces High
> 
> Hachja... Das warn noch Zeiten..
> 
> ...



Gilt nicht für "Brave New World" und "A Matter of Life and Death". "Dance of Death" war Crap, da kann ich dir zustimmen.

So, nun aber zu dem, was ich grade höre:

*AC/DC - For those about to Rock*

Einfach mal ne Hammer-Ansage. Der Song ist einfach genial, ruft jedesmal ne Gänsehaut hervor.


----------



## Scorpio (11. Januar 2008)

*Falco - Jeanny*

Klasse Song von einem Ausnahmekünstler. Genauso wie sein Musikvideo dazu eines ist, was man unbedingt gesehen haben sollte.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

avril lavigne-when you're gone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil...schöner song und mit viel gefühl gesungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh jetzt zuende disturbed-stricken
weil geiler song und man kann dazu abgehn^^


----------



## Rednoez (11. Januar 2008)

In Extremo-Herr Mannelig

Weckt Gothic Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Lieber Stehend Sterben (Live in Hamburg CD1)

Ich hab meine janze Musik (107 G in die Playlist gepackt, da kann schon mal sowas dabei sein, gar net so schlecht das Lied! *mitsumm*


----------



## Rodney (11. Januar 2008)

NOFX - Farnco Un-American


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering

In Sorte Diaboli ist eins, wenn nicht das, beste Album von Dimmu!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Melodic Death Metal, sehr geiles Album.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2008)

Hör gerade den 69 Buffed-Cast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da brauch ich keine Begründung oder?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. Januar 2008)

Shining - Claws of perdition

Muss man mögen. Ja, MUSS man mögen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah4cs4f-gks


----------



## Organasilver (12. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally - Maria

Weil ich persönlich finde, das dieses Lied herrlich die Katholiken verballhornt^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Amon Amarth - Valhall awaits me

Zum wach weääääääähhhrdeeen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein hervorragendes Album. Auch wenn Iron Maiden-Fans anderes behaupten. 

Für mich eines der besten von ihnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nun ist es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr geil. *abgeh*


----------



## Dracun (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm was sol lman zu Garth Brooks sagen???....... das geniale an diesem Musike rist ..das er Country Musik modernisiert hat und immer noch dabei ist^^...Er mischt Country mit vielen anderen Stilen und das beste ....Seine Art Country zu spielen gefällt mir^^


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Eine fürchterliche und nervenzerreißende Kombination aus Klirren, Scheppern, Krachen und Splittern.

Begründung: Mum in der Küche *shrug*


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz nett... Hörs aber eigentlich nur weil ich "Superstar" so geil finde, das Lied ist Imba!


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Three Days Grace: Riot

Bin grade in der richtigen Stimmung dafür. Externe HDD ist im A.... Eimer, mein MP3 Player will nicht angehen und mein wmp spinnt mal wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1kILYREp_0...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEyuuRl9JUk...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkw4jhDE1eQ...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWGzjcr4aHs...feature=related

Lordi auf und ab!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Captus Est - Hammergeil!


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Vom album One X
On My Own von Three Days grace, weil es schlicht und ergreifend über-emotional geil ist.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Subway To Sally - Nord Nord Ost, Album.

Hab einfach lust auf was ruhiges....


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Subway To Sally - Nord Nord Ost, Album.
> 
> Hab einfach lust auf was ruhiges....



qft.

Subway to Sally - Falscher Heiland

Nachdem ich in Battlefront II mal wieder unter Friendly Fire stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (13. Januar 2008)

@ VölligBuffeD: Dance of Death hat ein paar gute Tracks, aber so im Gesamten ist das Album fast genauso "schlecht", wie die beiden Scheiben mit Blaze Bayley als Vocalist.
Brave New World dagegen rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gibts jetzt ein Stück echte britische Metal-Kultur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rob Halford hat zwar seine Haare verloren, aber singen kann er immer noch wie der Teufel *hrhr*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> @ VölligBuffeD: Dance of Death hat ein paar gute Tracks, aber so im Gesamten ist das Album fast genauso "schlecht", wie die beiden Scheiben mit Blaze Bayley als Vocalist.
> Brave New World dagegen rockt
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, das ist ein cooles Album, bin ich auch grad am hören...
Demonizer ist das beste Lied da drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, das ist ein cooles Album, bin ich auch grad am hören...
> Demonizer ist das beste Lied da drauf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Demonizer ist ein verdammt cooler Track, aber auch "Worth Fighting For" ist geil, und "Deal With The Devil" sowie "Revolution" zaubern mit geilen Riffs ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Ja, Demonizer ist ein verdammt cooler Track, aber auch "Worth Fighting For" ist geil, und "Deal With The Devil" sowie "Revolution" zaubern mit geilen Riffs ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ist insgesamt schon ein ziemlich gelungenes Album...


----------



## Jack Sparrow (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begründung :

Ich mag die Serie, ich finde sie einfach cool. Sehe mir grad die erste Staffel an - DvD Box^^
Ich mag die Action da drin, und immer diese Tickende Uhr dazwischen XD


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

subway to sally-meine seele brennt

begründungas lied ist mal richtig geil.Und subway to sally macht eh geile musik


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

Ich guck gerade Onegai Teacher Folge Nr.8

Hab ich gestern angefangen zu gucken und find den irgendwie lustig, auch wenn die Story etwas abgedreht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme

Bald kann ichs komplett auswendig...
Aber die Filme sind so geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serenity - Words Untold & Dreams Unlived

Einfach supergniale Stimme & Musik, ich MUSS die einfach live sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die beste deutsche Band!
Die Texte von Rammstein sind einfach imba!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach nur Klasse, gerade die erste Folge. Auch wenn ich kein eingefleischter TKKG Fan bin, ist das doch immernoch der beste Zeitvertreib wenn man grad nix zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Die Stunde des Siegers

_Du erträgst die Erniedrigung
mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht
doch was mal aus Dir werden soll
das weißt Du nicht
der eine hat's der andere nicht
doch das hast Du nicht so gemacht
Dein Weg führt Dich in dunkle Straßen
hörst Du wie man über Dich lacht
_
[...]

_Doch laß sie lachen laß sie schreien
bis ihre Rotze sie erstickt
denn bald ist Deine Zeit gekommen
jede Stunde schlägt für Dich
dann tanzt Du auf ihren Köpfen
bis das Hirn aus den Augen quillt
siehst Du das Zappeln ihrer verendenden Leiber
hast Du Dein Ziel erreicht_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Offtopic: Sag mal Lurock,
ich glaub wir sind doch Zwillinge.
Du hörst Dimmu, ich hör Dimmu
dann hör ich Behemoth, du hörsts auch
jetzt hörst du Onkelz und ich reinzufällig wieder zur selben zeit auch


zum Thread:

Bhöse Onkelz - Kirche

Warum? weil das lied einfach die wahrheit sagt!

Du bezahlts für ihren Segen, für die Angst vor dem Tod
Dein Geld hält sie am Leben, gibt ihnen ihr täglich Brot
Du hängst an ihren Lippen und du glaubst, daß du sie brauchst.
Dann klammer dich an sie bis du verfaulst
Ich scheiße auf die Kirche, Ihren Papst und seinen Segen
Ich brauch ihm nicht als Krücke, ich kann alleine gehen.
Falls du das nicht kannst, ja falls du ihn brauchst
Werde mit ihm glücklich, doch zwing mir nicht deinen Glauben auf
Zensur und Moralismus, ist alles was sie bringt.
Eine halbe Erlösung, der Himmel stinkt.
Und Du willst für sie sterben, in ihrem Namen
Für die Kirche, für ein Amen
Ich pisse auf den Papst, und seine römische Zentrale
Auf den Vatikan, und seine Sklaven
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte, ich bin doch nicht bekloppt
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, der braucht auch keinen Gott.

Solo: Ich scheiße auf die Kirche, Ihren Papst und seinen Segen
Ich brauch nich nicht als Krücke, ich kann alleine gehen
Falls du das nicht kannst, ja falls Du ihn brauchst
Werde mit ihm glücklich, doch zwing mir nicht deinen Glauben auf
Ich pisse auf den Papst, und seine römische Zentrale
Auf den Vatikan und seine Sklaven
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte, ich bin doch nicht bekloppt,
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, der braucht auch keinen Gott.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

@ Ciliu, glaub ich auch langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: bo - Kirche rocks!

btt:
Böhse Onkelz - Lieber stehend sterben

_Wir sollen bezahlen, für das, was hier passiert.
Wir tragen die Schuld, für Euch, die Ihr regiert.
Niemand kennt die Wahrheit, doch Ihr wollt uns belehr'n.
Eure Last auf unseren Schultern, nur das haben wir nicht gern.

Denn wir sind anders, wir sind stolz und unbequem,
niemand tötet unseren Willen, darum müßt Ihr doch versteh'n.

Refr.:
Ich will lieber stehend sterben, als knieend leben,
lieber tausend Qualen leiden, als einmal aufzugeben.

Die Hände vor den Augen, Watte in den Ohr'n.
Er hält lieber seinen Mund, er ist als Mitläufer gebor'n.
Er sagt alles das, was Du sagst, er kriecht auf allen Vier'n,
hatte niemals einen Willen, darum kann er ihn nicht verlier'n.

Doch wir sind anders, wir sind stolz und unbequem.
Niemand tötet unseren Willen, darum müßt Ihr doch verstehen.

Refrain

Doch ich bin anders, ich kämpfe für mein Recht,
ich bin lieber Euer Onkel, als euer Knecht._

Ein süüba Lied!


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Gut, diesmal sind wir nicht gleich

Ich hör gerade Absurd - Pesttanz

den liedtext darf ich glaub ich garnicht Posten -.-


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Behemoth - Prometherion

_The all prophetic incantation
I was here before the beginning came
And I am the one to come after all myths and gods
Remain I shall beyond the end ov days

I pity Thee not oh self despising slave
Thy self contempt filled with disgust
Cast aside Thy scorn ov the earth
Until I lay my wrath upon the Thee I shall...

Eat the weak!
Fuck the flesh!
Slit the throat!
Consume the dead!


Drowned in empty black
Attempt to embrace my universe
I learnt how to crawl through knives and thorns
Drowned in alienation
I drag myself through the mud
Hatred injected, abhorrence accepted
When mankind fall prey
I shall arise!

And Great Dragon from my mouth emerged
And all the treasures ov this world belong to me
In the sweetest inorganic embrace ov my devotee
I pledge my dagger unto Thee

Blessed with the Promethean rain
Tranquility I may find in bottomless pits
I shall carry this darkness on my back
'Till the day all the suns eclipse I shall...

Eat the weak!
Fuck the flesh!
Slit the throat!
Consume the dead!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein endgeiles Lied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

...hi Zwillingsbruder,

ich bekomm mich nicht mehr vor lachen,
höre dasselbe lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso? 
weil Lurock und ich anscheinend Seelenverwandt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ...hi Zwillingsbruder,
> 
> ich bekomm mich nicht mehr vor lachen,
> höre dasselbe lied
> ...


Rofl, mir wirds langsam unheimlich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Wie heißen Denn deine Eltern,
vllt. lässt sich da was dran abmachen?

meine heißen Birgit und Klaus-Peter,
deine???*angst*


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wie heißen Denn deine Eltern,
> vllt. lässt sich da was dran abmachen?
> 
> meine heißen Birgit und Klaus-Peter,
> deine???*angst*


Okay, man kanns auch übertreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie heißen nicht so wie deine!


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

schade..
hätt mich so über einen 2. Bruder gefreut!
vorallem einen bruder mit dem man sich
auch noch gut versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marduk - Baptism by Fire

warum?
weil Marduk einer meiner lieblingsbands is
und ich wohl der einzigste Glückspilz bin,
der bei 2 CD´s auf denen dieses Lied drauf is
es beide male nicht geht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (13. Januar 2008)

Inqusition - Crush the "certain" prophet


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2008)

Linkin Park-Meteora, Hybrid Theory, Erection etc...

Warum: Ich find LP einfach nur geil (vor allem die alten Lieder)

Und wisst ihr was? Ich geh am 18.01. nach Basel zum Konzert *mit Karten wink*


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was? Ich geh am 18.01. nach Basel zum Konzert *mit Karten wink*



Weisst du was? Dein Hexer Avatar hat nen Druiden Stab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Wenn wir einmal Engel sind

Mmmh, aus langweile mal alles in die Playlist gebombt.


----------



## maggus (14. Januar 2008)

Den heutigen Tag hab ich zum Motörhead-Classic-Oldies-"We're gonna kick your ass"-Day erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Aaah, Motörhead ist gut!
Insbesondere das neuste Album "Kiss of Death"!

btt:
Manowar - Brothers of Metal [Live]

Alt und gut! Das Lied ist eins der besten von Manowar.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lied Nummer 3 hat es mir besonders angetan. <3

_Nur manchmal, wenn der Südwind weht
Und wildes Fernweh durch mich geht,
Wie schauerliche Stürme,
Dann sehn ich mich -
Nur manchmal, wenn der Südwind weht
Und wildes Fernweh durch mich geht,
Wie schauerliche Stürme,
Dann sehn ich mich
Wieder nach der See.
_


----------



## maggus (14. Januar 2008)

<3 Motörhead - Rock 'N' Roll

_Cos I´m in love with rock ´n´ roll, satisfies my soul
If that´s how it has to be, I won´t get mad
I got rock ´n´ roll, to save me from the cold
And if that´s all there is, it ain´t so bad
Rock ´n´ roll_

Das könnte den ganzen Tag laufen, so geil ist der Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally ist auch cool,
Eisblumen ist fast immer in meiner Playlist.

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen:


So geil!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Ich höre gerade so ein langweiliges lied von james blunt

wiso?
weil einer hier im büro fand er muss den radio einstellen ;D


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

_TKKG - Die Profis in spe,
Wir lösen für sie jeden Fall, überall, wo sie wolln._

Grund: Mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wmp ist mal wieder im A... -.-


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

ich höre :

the GazettE - Agony

warum ? - Darum !


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Sonata Arctica - Full Moon

Grund: Erstklassiges Lies, S.A. sind eh cool und außerdem bin ich grad _'sitting in a corner all alone, staring from the bottom of your soul'_ :x


----------



## Megatherion (14. Januar 2008)

Höre grad das Album "Ravnenes Saga" von Svartsot an. Hab mir das heute gekauft. Gefällt mir sehr da ich ja ein großer Folk Metal Fan bin. Wenn ihr auch solche Musik mögt solltet ihr auf jeden Fall mal reinhören.
Hörproben gibts hier:

Svartsot - Gravollet
Svartsot - Bersaerkergang
Svartsot - Spillemandens Daase
Svartsot - Skovens Kaeling


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Die Stimme gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. -.-


----------



## Megatherion (14. Januar 2008)

Ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, hast recht. Mir gefällts, naja ich höre in letzer Zeit auch fast nur so Musik mit so tiefer gelegten Stimmen ^^


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2008)

Ich höre gard den Akkuschrauber meiner Frau.da sie en Käfig für die rennmäuse bastelt^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (14. Januar 2008)

Wolfsheim - Künstliche Welten


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade mit "Der Himmel kann warten" - hammergeiles Lied.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

TKKG 143 - Das Unheimliche Haus

Bin grad alles am durchhören :O


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Knorkator: Wir werden alle sterben! 

Zu finden hier: http://www.knorkator.de/wwflsh/wirwerdenfilm.htm


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ich seh grad ein forum

wiso? .. weil mir langweilig ist ;D
ahja und höre werbung weil der radio läuft (leider)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, schon wieder. Aber das ist einfach ein hammermäßiges Album!


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

hab die mal live gesehn, damals im alten lager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (wisst ihr was ich mein?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß es nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Kumpel war auf dem Konzert. (Also Raue Spree 2005)

Immer wenn ich die CD höre will ich auch auf ein Konzert...

Aber ich hab da so körperliche Probs, die das sehr schmerzhaft machen würden....

Naja, diesen Jahr werde ich mich glaube ich quälen und auf ein Konzert gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil's einfach gut ist. Weil ich Leute, die es sich ncoh nciht einmal angehört haben udn trotzdem schlecht drüber reden, nicht leiden kann. Und vor allem weil ich mich auf das Konzert im Februar freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// Thront meinte die Szene in Gothic 1 :>
Ich hab sie bisher zweimal in echt live gesehen, Festung Ehrenbreitstein in Koblenz und Rock im Feld, beides 2005.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find es EXTREM amüsant, was die Sängerin für Gesten in ihren Videos macht. (Arme Rudern) 

Echt zum Feiern, jedes Mal!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Behemoth - Slaying The Prophets Ov Isa

Wollte das Album (The Apostasy) einfach nochmal hören,
das ist spieltechnisch wirklich super!


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

stille in meiner küche, werds wohl gegen: 
Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams
eintauschen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

~sweet dreams are made of these..~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Glotze gerade die fünfte Staffel von Friends. Zu geil das Zeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

06 - Schandmaul - Das Tuch - Wie Pech & Schwefel
lalalala


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Badabäm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mich erstmal an die Spielweise der Band gewöhnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

akon feat eminen - smack that

.. bin grad am mukke rausmisten ;d nun ist es eines mehr das gelöscht ist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Aber zackig, zackig weg damit!^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil ichs schon lange nicht mehr laufen hatte.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal was anderes.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die würd ich auch gern nochmal live sehen... ind's so schade dass sie so wenige Konzerte spielen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das finale Konzert der wohl besten deutsche Band. Voller Gefühle und mit einer starken Stimme des Sängers.


EDIT: Immer diese Idioten, die was gegen Hotlinking haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil ich mich das an meine Jugend (wie sich das anhört mit 25  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erinnert....damals zu meiner etwas Rebellischen zeit^^ heute weiß ich ja das man das system eher ändern kann wenn man sich anpasst u nd es im innern bekämpft^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh da nur ein kleines blaues Viereck, aber ich Tip mal auf doe Onkelz?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich seh da nur ein kleines blaues Viereck, aber ich Tip mal auf doe Onkelz?



Ja...haste vielleicht nen Blocker an? Ich seh das Bild...


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja...haste vielleicht nen Blocker an? Ich seh das Bild...


Ne, eigentlich net. Sehe da trotzdem nur ein blaues "mb".....


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil
da is "die motherfucker die" drauf und der song is einfach verdammt geil
ich liebe diese melodik (heißt das so??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von dem song über alles
und ich hab halt grad bock auf n bissl was härteres


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, eigentlich net. Sehe da trotzdem nur ein blaues "mb".....



Lol...jetzt ist es bei mir auch... seltsam...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol...jetzt ist es bei mir auch... seltsam...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat garantiert einen tiefgründigen Sinn!
Vllt sind das Aliens die uns eine Nachricht übermitteln wollen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

also ich seh das hier alle paar min

Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
Der Server unter www.buffed.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.

    *   Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sein, versuchen Sie es bitte später nochmals.

    *   Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.

    *   Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,
      	dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.

und höre atm die ärtze - jazz ist anders ;d


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hat garantiert einen tiefgründigen Sinn!
> Vllt sind das Aliens die uns eine Nachricht übermitteln wollen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne man, das ist diese Spielefirma "MB". Die wollen uns mit unterschwelliger Werbung dazu zwingen, ihre Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne man, das ist diese Spielefirma "MB". Die wollen uns mit unterschwelliger Werbung dazu zwingen, ihre Spiele zu kaufen.


Stimmt man! Du solltest Lehrer werden!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Bloß nicht...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bloß nicht...


achwas 
du als lehrer wär doch was ;D
omg ich lach mich schlapp ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bloß nicht...


Oh man, du kennst wohl kein Scary Movie 3.5?
Das war ein Zitat!


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

3.5? .. naja das erste war immer noch das beste ;d

ahja zum topic
atm seh ich die sig von lurock und bis ich gepostet hab ist sicher einer dazwischen xD

und höre immer noch das selbe 

grund? hmm weil mir langweilig ist ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe grade einen Fenster in welchem ich eine post eintippe.
Dabei schreib ich noch bei ICQ, MSN und rede über TeamSpeak mit
andere Wesen. Währenddessen hör ich Absurd - Wenn Walküren reiten
und esse Currywurst.


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

ich höre gleich erstmal was zum wach werden. rammstein- die wut will nicht sterben


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prima Ablenkung während ich grad WoW über's Netzwerk auf den neuen Rechner kopiere.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An sich nicht das beste Album der Band, aber allein das Lied Paranoia macht das wett. Einfach heftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vertrete zwar nicht ihre politische Meinung,
aber ihre Musik ist wirklich gut!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und gleich das beste Album der Band hinterher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

frage: hast du die version wo "you're full of shit" drauf is?


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch live sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Zur Zeit Static-X. Alle Songs die ich habe (2 Alben und noch ein paar so) quer durcheinander.

Sehr netter Sound und bei so manchen Songs staune ich über die schnelle Stimme des Sängers. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gute "Einsteigersongs": Behemoth, The Only (wer NFS spielt wird es kennen), Otsego Amigo, The Enemy.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Static-X. Alle Songs die ich habe (2 Alben und noch ein paar so) quer durcheinander.
> 
> Sehr netter Sound und bei so manchen Songs staune ich über die schnelle Stimme des Sängers. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Wayne Static - Hammergeile Stimme!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> frage: hast du die version wo "you're full of shit" drauf is?



Erm ja, aber das ist ein Hidden-Track hinter _March of Hope_.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm ja, aber das ist ein Hidden-Track hinter _March of Hope_.


genau der
heißt bei mir "you're full of shit"
is der bei dir fehlerfrei? bei mir besteht nämlich eigentlich nur aus den ersten 30 sec die sich immer wiederholen. bei allen die ich kenn und das auch haben is das auch so. will ma wissen ob das normal is


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Also am Ende wird der Song auf jeden Fall anders gespielt, aber wirklich großen Unterschied im Anbetracht des gesammten Liedes sehe ich nicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also am Ende wird der Song auf jeden Fall anders gespielt, aber wirklich großen Unterschied im Anbetracht des gesammten Liedes sehe ich nicht.


hmm
dann is die datei wohl im arsch
schöner müll


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonder das Lied "Von Glas zu Glas" knüpft an den alten Humor der Band an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Den BuffedCast Nr. 70!

Muss ich das auch begründen?


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2008)

Dr. House Staffel 1 Folge 16

Einfach nru weil dieser Arzt absolut genial ist^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil
geile texte und um mich schon ma in stimmung für morgen abend zu bringen *dezent auf sig hinweis*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah, fast so, als würde man das Spiel spielen. Ein leichter Schauer it nicht abwendbar!


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

wie manowar sind sie immer die "guten" und besiegen evil forces...alle anderen metalbands stellen sich als die bösen collen jungs dar^^drum steh ich so drauf...ausserdem an was erinnert das cover..wow?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2008)

so in 1min hör ich das doofe windows abschalte sount ;D

grund? .. ich penn gleich ein ;D


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

3 Doors Down: Citizen Soldier

Grund: Die US National Guard ist einfach klasse.

und danach: Subway to Sally: Sieben

Grund: es ist grad in meiner playlist. Okay, zu trivial. Hier stehen grad 7 Kaffeetassen rum. Müsste mal wieder aufräumen o,.o


----------



## Ciliu (19. Januar 2008)

Absurd - Pesttanz

warum?
weils mein lieblingslied is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/ToNk-PiLs/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

Die Prinzen - Tiere sind zum Essen da

Es ist so wahr.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Ja! Alles andere ist unmenschlich!


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally - Grabrede


Wieder so ein wahres Lied...


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Eisregen - Frischtot

Endgeiler Text! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

Allerdings.


Eisregen - Elektro-Hexe

:X


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> Eisregen - Elektro-Hexe
> 
> :X


Hör ich auch grad, bzw. sehe es mir an.
Das Video ist auch nice, als ich zum ersten
mal gesehn hab wie die Hexe ihren Besen 
aus der Steckdose entfernt musst ich erstmal
5 min. rofln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

3 Doors Down - Loser

Grund: verdammt geiles Lied, und zudem wahr.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Na wenn du es so siehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Immernoch den Silent Hill OST.


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally - Feuerland


Verdmmt, ganz Nord Nord Ost ist so der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Eisregen - Futter für die Schweine

Oh man die Lyrics sind imba, bloß die Melodie passt nicht so richtig...


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

Eisregen - Scharlachrotes Kleid

Verdammt geile Lyrics. x_°


----------



## gottdrak (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3

Vorallem der Song Heavenly Divine.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

erinnert mich an damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wohlstandskinder - EnGarde ............... hab ich damals als 14 -17 jähriger immer gerne gehört udn das erinneret mich halt an die gute alte Zeit^^
Und ich hab eigentlich gute Erinnerungen an diese Zeit....... und deswegen bin ich grad am schwelgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wohlstandskinder - EnGarde ............... hab ich damals als 14 -17 jähriger immer gerne gehört udn das erinneret mich halt an die gute alte Zeit^^
> Und ich hab eigentlich gute Erinnerungen an diese Zeit....... und deswegen bin ich grad am schwelgen
> 
> 
> ...





meine erinnerung an die wohlstandskinder ist das "willste ma ne´mark" t-shirt. is mir heute viel zu eng, ausserdem richt es immer noch nach bier und kotze. tja....was waren wir für bengel damals   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2008)

jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil es das mit abstand unterbewerteste Album der Irons ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich begründung wie oben.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

UP THE IRONS!!!!!!!!

mega einfach


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die allererste Band, bei der ich von Anfang an dabei bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehr geiles Album!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Techno liegt mir garnicht, die einzigen Sachen die mir auf elektronischer Ebene zusagen sind Digitalism, Daft Punk und Simian Mobile Disco.




aber herr zorkal : sie vergessen fatboy und kraftwerk. sie entäuschen mich....


----------



## Hexenkind (20. Januar 2008)

*Agalloch* ~ Of Stone, Wind, and Pillor

Weil das gerade höre.^^


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Absurd - Wenn Walküren reiten

Einmalische Melodie! Da kommt doch glatt der Zwang raus, zum Feuerzeug zu greifen.


----------



## gottdrak (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> erinnert mich an damals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 Sowas von derbe geil das Lied


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

is halt der evil elvis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally - Sag dem Teufel

Grund: Ich werd morgen dem Mathelehrer sagen, dass er sich mit seinen Hausaufgaben zur Hölle scheren kann. :X

Danach: Die Prinzen - Tiere sind zu Essen da

Es ist die Wahrheit. Und ein saugeiles Lied.

_'Du süßes kleines Hoppel-Häschen
mit dem treuen Blick
Du kannst Herzen brechen,
doch ich brech dir dein Genick.'_ (8


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz nettes Album...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Kyuss - Greenmachine


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening

Einfach ein tolles Lied!


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

naja.gerade höre ich das gute alte





weil ich aber eigentlich gerade jetzt ausgesprochen wütend bin muss ich die cd wechseln.


to be continued


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einfach nur weils geil ist und ich grads tierisch bock drauf hab


udn weil ich dran denken muss wie ich damit meine mutter dmals geärgert hab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Sehr geiles Album! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Badabäm! Japanische Version ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knallt gut und eignet sich bestens zum zocken, aufräumen und für alle anderen stressigen Beschäftigungen.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

beastie boys / rat cage


ist genial, klingt spitze, macht liebe mit dem kooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Heaven Shall Burn - Iconoclast Part 1. The Final Resistance

Knapp an der Grenze zur schroffen Musik von Loruck. Aber ist trotzdem besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe die am meisten Hero**der ganz Link´s**
und Nicki die Psychopatin mit der 2ten personlichkeit**ist die in der mitte**


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alt, aber dennoch das beste Album von Absurd.
Schade, dass es die alte Besetzung nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Die Band gehört weggesperrt, Lurock!


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Band gehört weggesperrt, Lurock!


Fängst du auch schon damit an?
Sag ich, dass deine favorisierten Bands weggesperrt gehören, weil
mir ihre Musik, ihre Art, Ihre Geschichte oder ihre Fratzen net gefallen?
Mir reichts auch langsam mit der ewigen "ich schwimm mit der Menge"-Meinung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn eine Band sich damit brüstet und in ihren Liedern besingt, dass sie einen Typen gekillt haben, (wofür sie meiner Meinung nach eine zu geringe Strafe erhalten haben, was uns zu der Dsikussion mit Vreen führt) dann gehört diese weggesperrt. 

Ist so. Und das hat nichts mit "ich schwimm in der Menge" zu tun.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn eine Band sich damit brüstet und in ihren Liedern besingt, dass sie einen Typen gekillt haben, (wofür sie meiner Meinung nach eine zu geringe Strafe erhalten haben, was uns zu der Dsikussion mit Vreen führt) dann gehört diese weggesperrt.
> 
> Ist so. Und das hat nichts mit "ich schwimm in der Menge" zu tun.


Ich habe mich vllt falsch ausgedrückt, aber dennoch,
hab ich mich in keinster Weise zu ihren Taten geäußert,
geschweigen denn, sie für gut befunden. Ich habe lediglich
erklärt, dass ich dieses Album gut finde. 
"Album, das": Definiere ich als: Musikalische, lyrische und
technische Zusammenfassung, von Produkten (einer Band).


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt "Lurock, du gehörst weggesperrt." ich bezog mich auf die Band.

Du kannst hören was du willst.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt "Lurock, du gehörst weggesperrt." ich bezog mich auf die Band.
> 
> Du kannst hören was du willst.


Mmmmh, nagut, dass lass ich gelten.
Damit wärst du der Erste, der meint, ich gehöre nicht weg gesperrt...

Btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hoppala, spanisches Cover, war nicht gewollt, aber egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeeehaaa! Metalcooooorrrreee!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das guck ich mir gerade an...

Ich glaube kein Sänger, hat auf einem Konzert so oft "Fuck you, Motherfuckers" gerufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ihre Musik ist trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hell Yeah!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

Nun hör ich 
Through teh fire and flames von Dragonforce (geiles lied .. hab das mal bei grim - total anhilation gehört und wollte das^^)
Zerstören - Rammstein (nicht fragen .. ZERSCHLAGEN )
Open your eyes - Guantanamo apes ;D

mag die 3 lieder irgendwie und hör die nun seit 2 stunden .. muss so crap lernen also fragt ned ;D


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Hab eben versucht den Buffed-Cast zuhören, aber beim Lernen klappt
das irgendwie nicht, dabei kann ich nur Musik hören. Höre grade:
Rammstein - Rein Raus und danach Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Januar 2008)

Finch - Bitemarkers and Bloodstains


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neueste und beste Album. Auf den anderen tritt zu oft diese gröhlende Gesangsart auf, bei der man kein Wort versteht und denkt, der Staubsauger hat husten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Album Samurai kommt danach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar nicht so gut wie Riders On The Storm, aber besser als das erste bzw. zweite Album. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Album. NUR Topsongs drauf.


----------



## dobro (28. Januar 2008)

sarajevo kids - balkanake

hör ich weils nen guter track is, scrubs staffel 3 disc 2 läuft noch nebenbei aufn fenrseher aba ton is aus =)

joa joa die scheiß stromverschwender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> joa joa die scheiß stromverschwender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du das selber einsiehst, warum änderst du dein Verhalten dann nicht?


----------



## dobro (28. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn du das selber einsiehst, warum änderst du dein Verhalten dann nicht?



weils nur nen spaß war, deswegen auch der smilie. und ich änder mein verhalten nicht weils mich nicht interessiert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> weils nur nen spaß war,



Wenn du Ignoranz und mutwilliges Zerstören des Weltklimas als "Spaß" empfindest, dann müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren. 



dobro schrieb:


> deswegen auch der smilie.



Das war mir schon klar, nur glauben konnte ich es nicht ganz.



dobro schrieb:


> und ich änder mein verhalten nicht weils mich nicht interessiert....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Klimawandel interessiert dich nicht, ich glaube in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wirst du das bereuen.


----------



## Thront (28. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn du Ignoranz und mutwilliges Zerstören des Weltklimas als "Spaß" empfindest, dann müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren.
> Das war mir schon klar, nur glauben konnte ich es nicht ganz.
> Der Klimawandel interessiert dich nicht, ich glaube in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wirst du das bereuen.




gut alter dann mach du aber auch schon mal deinen pc aus und züchte deine kartoffeln wieder auf dem eigene acker, direkt neben deiner lehmhütte.

scheiß weltverbesserer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme Thront zu, soll jeder für sich selbst sehen, was er für das Klima macht.
Ich werde mein Leben deswegen sicher nicht ändern...

Aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> gut alter dann mach du aber auch schon mal deinen pc aus und züchte deine kartoffeln wieder auf dem eigene acker, direkt neben deiner lehmhütte.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen übertriebenen Blödsinn, den niemand fordert auch ich nicht und Dingen, die man machen kann um einfach und ohne großen Aufwand Energie einzusparen. Zb.: Standby ausmachen, Licht in Zimmern ausknipsen in denen man nicht ist etc. 



Thront schrieb:


> scheiß weltverbesserer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin sicher auch nicht das große Moralapostel, das bei all seinen Handlungen daran denkt wie man Strom sparen könnte, aber ich bin auch nicht der derjenige, der nichts tut und das auch noch mutwillig.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mäßig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (29. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn du Ignoranz und mutwilliges Zerstören des Weltklimas als "Spaß" empfindest, dann müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren.
> Das war mir schon klar, nur glauben konnte ich es nicht ganz.
> Der Klimawandel interessiert dich nicht, ich glaube in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wirst du das bereuen.



omg man kanns auch übertreiben ... weil ichs angenehmer finde wenn nebenbei was in tv läuft zerstör ich das weltklima, alles klar. 

B2T:
hör grad Keskin und MoK - Game Over gut um wch zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich stimme Thront zu, soll jeder für sich selbst sehen, was er für das Klima macht.



Erstmal hat Thront das nie gesagt und ich habe genauso wenig das Gegenteil behauptet. Ich versuche nur Menschen dazu zu bewegen freiwillig etwas mehr zu tun, sie dazu zwingen will ich aber nicht. 



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Leben deswegen sicher nicht ändern...



Manche Dinge, die man tuen kann, stellen gar keine "Lebensänderung" dar, wenn ich zb. jedesmal, wenn ich aus einem Zimmer gehe das Licht hinter mir ausmache benötige ich dafür nicht mehr Zeit oder, oder, oder...


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> omg man kanns auch übertreiben ... weil ichs angenehmer finde wenn nebenbei was in tv läuft zerstör ich das weltklima, alles klar.



Nein natürlich hat deine einzelne Handlung "den Fernseher laufenlassen" keine messbare Wirkung auf das Weltklima. Nur wenn jeder ein bisschen dazu beiträgt, kann etwas großes passieren. Hättest du von Anfang an gesagt, dass du es als gemütlicher empfindest, wenn der Fernseher läuft, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nichts gesagt. Mich hat nur dieser provokante letzte Nachsatz gestört, in dem du dich über alle Leute stellst, die etwas "fürs Klima" tun und dich scheinbar noch zu freuen, dass du die Leute bei dem was sich machen wollen störst.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Erstmal hat Thront das nie gesagt und ich habe genauso wenig das Gegenteil behauptet. Ich versuche nur Menschen dazu zu bewegen freiwillig etwas mehr zu tun, sie dazu zwingen will ich aber nicht.


Ich hätte wohl nach dem "Ich stimme Thront zu" ein Punkt machen müssen.
Das "..soll jeder für sich selbst sehen.." hing in keinster Weise mit der Zustimmung zusammen,
es sollte nur meine Meinung darlegen.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Manche Dinge, die man tuen kann, stellen gar keine "Lebensänderung" dar, wenn ich zb. jedesmal, wenn ich aus einem Zimmer gehe das Licht hinter mir ausmache benötige ich dafür nicht mehr Zeit oder, oder, oder...


Solche Kleinigkeite sind bei den meisten, denke ich, schon selbstverständlich,
Strom kostet nämlich den einen oder anderen Euro... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl nach dem "Ich stimme Thront zu" ein Punkt machen müssen.



Es wäre, dann besser zu verstehen gewesen, den Zwang dazu sehe ich aber nicht.



Lurock schrieb:


> Das "..soll jeder für sich selbst sehen.." hing in keinster Weise mit der Zustimmung zusammen,
> es sollte nur meine Meinung darlegen.





Lurock schrieb:


> Solche Kleinigkeite sind bei den meisten, denke ich, schon selbstverständlich,
> Strom kostet nämlich den einen oder anderen Euro...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und solche Kleinigkeiten wie den Fernseher auszuschalten, wenn er nicht wirklich benötigt wird, denke, ich sind schon selbstverständlich, Strom kostet nämlich den einen oder anderen Euro.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> ......
> Und solche Kleinigkeiten wie den Fernseher auszuschalten, wenn er nicht wirklich benötigt wird, denke, ich sind schon selbstverständlich, Strom kostet nämlich den einen oder anderen Euro.


Ähm, ja, sehe ich auch so. Ich glaube du verwechselst mich mit dobro... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm, ja, sehe ich auch so.



Eben sagtest du noch "Ich stimme Thront zu.". Was meinst du denn nun eigentlich?



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst mich mit dobro...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann euch beide schon unterscheiden.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Eben sagtest du noch "Ich stimme Thront zu.". Was meinst du denn nun eigentlich?


Was hatte Thront denn mit Fernsehern zu tun?
Soweit ich weiß, hat er nur gesagt, dass sich
die Umweltverbesserer in ihre Lehmhütten
zurück ziehen sollen...



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich kann euch beide schon unterscheiden.


Das ist ja immerhin etwas...


----------



## Crothar (29. Januar 2008)

50 cent / Candy Shop


----------



## Theroas (29. Januar 2008)

Ich höre grad 'Amazing flight in space' von Ayreon und sehe einen Bildschirm voll mit Quatsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

kontaktanzeigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (30. Januar 2008)

Leo can dive

Underdogband und auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Stil: Britpop


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Simpsons.


----------



## Ciliu (30. Januar 2008)

> Simpsons.



ZAM, gilt glaub auch für dich:

nur mit begründung posten

nur um dem Regeldrang mal an einem Mod walten zu lassen...
(nich böse gemeint, ich hab dich doch ganz besonders ins herz geschlossen!! ^.^)


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ......
> (nich böse gemeint, ich hab dich doch ganz besonders ins herz geschlossen!! ^.^)


Lauf ZAM! Laaauuuf!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

hmm ich hör grad buschido ^^ alles verloren

kolege sagt immer noch hiphop roxx und ich muss nur die guten lieder hören -.- naja gibt schlechtere find ich aber 
ROCK ROXX !!!!!! BREAKING ME DOWN lalalalala <-- soil  > all
Can u Heal me und von rammstein Zerstören 

oder sound von vice city ... godlike THIS IS V ROCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Zur Zeit geniesse ich aus nostalgischen Gründen die 5te Staffel Akte X auf DVD.

Was die Musik anbelangt:

Bonnie Prince Billy / Ask Forgivness
A whisper in the noise / Dry Land
Radiohead / In Rainbows
DÄ / Jazz ist anders (Economy!)

Den TV schalt ich eigentlich nur Montags an - Sprechstunde mit Gregory


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

video von Grim Total anhilation .. find das einfach geil

höre also dragonforce - throug the fire and flames <-- sehr geil
billy talent - this sufering oder red flag .. 
rammstein - zerstören

und noch paar andre ;D


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> billy talent -  red flag ..



Extrem gutes Lied, wollte es unbedingt hören wo du es erwähnt hast.


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

weils gut is


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Februar 2008)

weil
extremst geiles video zu nem geilen song der besten band der welt
das video find ich sogar noch geiler als den song und der is schon herrlich


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

buffed.de - BuffedCast 72

Talk, talk, talk - mit Marcel Anacker.


----------



## Jácks (2. Februar 2008)

Mika-Happy Ending

Ein einfach genialer song.So einen song hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört,gefühl voll,schöne melodie alles was ne balade braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Eisregen - 1000 Tote Nutten

Das beste Lied (nach Elektro-Hexe) auf dem Album "Hexenhaus".


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

KYUSS - 100 (Degrees)


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Arch Enemy - sämtliche Lieder...

Begründung: hab Arch Enemy fast ein halbes jahr unter den tisch geschoben.. jez is mir wieder eingefallen das es sie doch noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Kyuss - Gardenia


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Kyuss - Asteroid


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Kyuss - Space cadet

because of 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

du weißt das du *mit* begründung posten *musst*

sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen...
bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. Februar 2008)

NOFX-Please play this Song on the Radio

Warum? Weil ich auf AmiPunkrock stehe und NOFX unerreicht bleiben(gut ist kein Grund)....


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> Warum? Weil ich auf AmiPunkrock stehe und NOFX unerreicht bleiben(gut ist kein Grund)....



find ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arch Enemy - Rise of Tyrant

warum?

weils grad das nächste lied auffer playlist is


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du weißt das du *mit* begründung posten *musst*
> 
> sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen...
> bitte
> ...




i did + i dont give a ***

Kyuss - Conan Troutman

ich schreib doch nich zu jedem song ne erklärung dazu... dürfte klar sein, dass einem die Musik gefällt


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

man darf aber nur mit begründung posten :-)
gab schonmal einen Thread,
der wurde dann einfach deswegen geschlossen

weil jeder nur

Bandname - Liedname

geschrieben hat..


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> man darf aber nur mit begründung posten :-)
> gab schonmal einen Thread,
> der wurde dann einfach deswegen geschlossen
> 
> ...



only

Bandname - Liedname

so gehört es sich für einen anständigen song thread

Kyuss - No


Warum? Weils shice geil is ahla!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Kyuss - El Rodeo (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist einfach entspannend .. und so kann ich besser pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die mukke ned das rauchen xD


----------



## maggus (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haute gekommen, grad liegt die Scheibe im DVD-Player, geniale Live-Performance und die Behind-The-Iron-Courtain SPecials sind auch der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Up the Irons!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich grad am hören, aber die DvD hab ich auch schon bestellt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es nun endlich selbst. Und hach... ich liebe es! Nachdem Nor Nord Ost zwar ganz nett war, aber nciht so 100%ig meinen Nerv getroffen hat ist das hier wieder ein Subway Album, das auch richtig nach Subway klingt.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Absurd - Stahl Blitzt Kalt

Ganz gutes Lied... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> Absurd - Stahl Blitzt Kalt



ablach^^^^sehr geil

...feuer und wasser hör ich grad , davor das Hammerfall/ crimson thunder album


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ablach^^^^sehr geil
> ....


Das musst du mir mal erklären...

Edit: Toll, allem Anschein nach kannst du es selbst nicht erklären.... peinlich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Yeeeehaaaa!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Tell Me When (Pimp! Code Rmx)

Und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soviel zum Thema Spam ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

nur zur info:
du hast nicht überall alle namen weggemacht...


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Du hast vergessen den Namen ganz oben am ICQ Fenster zu verwischen ;>


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Hab nur alle Benutzernamen weggemacht und das im ICQ Fenster, naja ist ja egal ^^
edit und screen ist von gestern aber is fast dasselbe wie jetzt >_>


----------



## maggus (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geniale Songstrukturen, Hansi schreit nicht mehr so heiser rum wie auf den frühen Scheiben, viele Stileinflüsse aus den 70ern und 80ern..

Unterm Strich ein geiles Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Februar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> http://www.chochitopelao.com/imagenes/musi...guardian_02.jpg
> 
> Geniale Songstrukturen, Hansi schreit nicht mehr so heiser rum wie auf den frühen Scheiben, viele Stileinflüsse aus den 70ern und 80ern..
> 
> ...


Wie recht du hast! ich find's nur verdammt schade dass viele der Ach so großßen Blind Guardian Fans diese Weiterentwicklung nciht zu schätzen wissen - ich hab mir nach der Veröffentlichung doch glatt Sätze wie "Fly, das sind ja irgendwie 3 Lieder in einem von der melodie her, das ist ja so gar nciht Blidn Guardian..." anhören müssen und hätte diejenige am liebsten an die Wand geklatscht :>

Meinereiner hört grad

*Avantasia -Scarecrow* 
also des neue Album. irgendwie find ich das Cober nciht über Google Oo jedenfalls ist es toll, ich muss nach Wacken ^^


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wie recht du hast! ich find's nur verdammt schade dass viele der Ach so großßen Blind Guardian Fans diese Weiterentwicklung nciht zu schätzen wissen - ich hab mir nach der Veröffentlichung doch glatt Sätze wie "Fly, das sind ja irgendwie 3 Lieder in einem von der melodie her, das ist ja so gar nciht Blidn Guardian..." anhören müssen und hätte diejenige am liebsten an die Wand geklatscht :>



Also irgendwie mag ich nach dem neuen Album, meine bisherige Guardian-Lieblingsscheibe "Live" nicht mehr wirklich anhören. Mir gefällt die Weiterentwicklung richtig gut, und auch solche Tracks wie "Carry the blessed Home" oder "Another Stranger Me" (Mein persönlicher Lieblingstrack) sind genial. Die typischen Riffstrukturen der 70er und 80er kann man klar erkennen aber jeder Song hat noch was Guardian-typisches an sich.

Gerade am Hören bin ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was muss ich dazu viel sagen? Die Kings of Metal treten einem ordentlich in den Arsch. Nicht so überproduziert wie "Gods of War", kein so schlechter Sound wie auf "Warriors of the World", gute Tracks, macht einfach Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Im Moment:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2008)

Sweet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sinner - Germany Rocks*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powermetal made in Germany. Haben Ihre Glanzzeit zwar bereits überschritten, macht aber immer noch Spass.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Sinner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...nie gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör grad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2008)

Mit Metallica konnte ich noch nie was anfangen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

ich höre   gebrüll von mutter-räum dein zimmer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Februar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Also irgendwie mag ich nach dem neuen Album, meine bisherige Guardian-Lieblingsscheibe "Live" nicht mehr wirklich anhören. Mir gefällt die Weiterentwicklung richtig gut, und auch solche Tracks wie "Carry the blessed Home" oder "Another Stranger Me" (Mein persönlicher Lieblingstrack) sind genial. Die typischen Riffstrukturen der 70er und 80er kann man klar erkennen aber jeder Song hat noch was Guardian-typisches an sich.



Oh ja, "Another Stranger Me" ist auch mein Lieblingstrack vom Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber meine liebste Blind Guardian Scheibe bleibt nach wie vor "Tales from the Twilight World" - in der Hinsicht bin ich dann doch etwas nostalgisch. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich auch ein Fan der Weiterentwicklung und schon sehr gespannt was beim nächsten Album rauskommen wird, auch wenn das vermutlich noch 2,3 Jahre hin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manowar mag ich nicht - nicht unbedingt wegen der Musik, mehr wegen dem arroganten DeMajo Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur genial <3


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

atm hör ich inextremo lalala liaaaam liaaaam 
naja nur ganz leise .. grund? ich hab telefon dienst atm und waiting 4 anruf Xd


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Im Moment:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch ma in den genuss von guter musik gekommen lurock?


----------



## Tôny (8. Februar 2008)

Stiff Little Fingers - No Sleep Till Belfast 

weil ichs kann


----------



## Slit of Arthas (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ich in Erinnerungen schwelge und um die Auflösung dieser (in meinen Augen) Ausnahmeband trauere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Thronts Abschied im Nationalstolz Thread. 

I'm gonna miss him
.
.
.
NOT!!!

(Die Art und Weise hat auch eher zu den Leuten gepasst, über die er sich stets aufgeregt hat. He's gone, what do I care?)

Oh oh oh, gerade frisch reingekommen. 
Snow Patrol - Shut your eyes


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Snow Patrol - Shut your eyes


shut your eyes and think to me*sing*
tolles lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (9. Februar 2008)

*Lostprophets - Burn, Burn *

aus dem Album "Start Something"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay! I like it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warum?!
mein 2 Jahre alter bruder guckt das grad an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (9. Februar 2008)

Helloween - Step Out Of Hell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helloween macht Spass, auch wenn viele Alben schlecht produziert sind, das hier ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

Buffedcast

warum?
weil David den comment bei 55:20 vorliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Februar 2008)

Wie jedes andere Studioalbum ein Knaller!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hör grad

Rage Against The Machine - Guerilla Radio ,

weil ichs schon immer bei Tony Hawk's Pro Skater gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich seh mir grad Französisch Vokabeln an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie jedes andere Studioalbum ein Knaller!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein sehr gutes Album...freu mich aufs neue Album.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

ich sehe gerade

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...333322123531351

und lach mich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein echt geiles Album, letztens aus Neugierde mal gekauft und bin absolut begeistert.
Hörproben gibts hier: http://www.myspace.com/alestorm


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe Machine Head einfach. Gegen diese Band geht nichts aus dem Trash Metal-Bereich. Lediglich Metallica zieht gleich auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du willst dich doch nur rausreden...du hast es doch eigentlich angemacht,wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. Februar 2008)

<--WDR2 Dortmund-Schalke


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

Megatherion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Cover sieht ja mal geil aus - was für ne Musikrichtung ist das (kann's grad net anhören)?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Metal / Folk und noch irgendwas


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das Cover sieht ja mal geil aus - was für ne Musikrichtung ist das (kann's grad net anhören)?


metal/folk/keltisch


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

Van Helsing


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Van Helsing


weil mir langweilig ist


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

Jetzt kann ich's mir anhören (also Alestorm) und muss sagen dass ich für den Tip recht dankbar bin - Stimme find ich zwar ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig und das Schlagzeug klingt etwas blechern (was an der Aufnahme liegen mag), gefällt mir aber insgesamt doch ziemlich gut.

Besonders weil ich auf Piraten stehe.

Yarrrgh~!

Pirates and Ninjas agree: Cowboys suck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Ich schau grad "Der Appartment-Schreck", weil "Eurotrip" grad fertig ist.....


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Guck mir grad Manowar - Hell On Earth part IV an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Subway to Sally - Grabrede

Selten was gehört, was ich richtiger finde...


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Was ich höre .. ein radio sender mit der wohl bekaktesten musik die ich jeh gehört hab .. (da ist hip hop noch gut -.-)

und im moment schau ich mir noch nen laptop an der nebedran steht und ich ihn wipen (komplet löschen ohne daten) muss


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Subway to Sally - Grabrede
> 
> Selten was gehört, was ich richtiger finde...


/signed

Eigentlich schade dass sie das heutzutage nicht mehr live spielen - zumindest hab ich es live noch nie erlebt.

Meinereiner hört mal wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist einfach zu gut, auch wenn man es natürlich ein paar mal hören muss um die Story zu verstehen.


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als Bastard...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (11. Februar 2008)

Gerade: Einen absoluten Mainstream 0815 Radiosender im Büro -> Amy Winehouse - Back to Black.

Aber glei habsch Mittag und da werd ich mir bissl Flyleaf, Carcass oder Children of Bodom genehmigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und heut Abend geht's aufs Bullet for my Valentine Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

DRS 3


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

das ist auch so ein .. sender ^^ Naja muss nun hotline machen = kann selber keine mukke machen :=)


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hör den noch gerne, teils gute Musik und lustige Spiele, aber es gibt auch Msuik da stelle ich ihn auf stumm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

naja oft kommt musik die mir ned passt ;d und radio ist zu weit weg zum immer stum schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich dürfte würd ich meinen ipod hervor nehmen und den abspielen ;d te roof the roof is on fire .. we don't need no wather let the motherfucker burn BURN MOTHA FUCKA burn xD


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

Kommt sicher geil rüber wenn du voll aufdrehst, ein Kunde ruft an und dem Moment wo du abnimmst kommt:

burn BURN MOTHA FUCKA burn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Schandmaul - Der letzte Tanz

Ich liebe das Lied...vor allem die Version vom Album Kunststück...is so schön langsam mit Orchester hintendran...da wird das Lied gleich noch nen Ecken trauriger


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kommt sicher geil rüber wenn du voll aufdrehst, ein Kunde ruft an und dem Moment wo du abnimmst kommt:
> 
> burn BURN MOTHA FUCKA burn
> 
> ...



zum glück ruft kein kunde sondern nur interne mitarbeiter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
wär aber gut dann überlegen sie es sich 2mal bevor sie wegen mimimi mein pc funkt ned .. anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja einschalten hilft zu 90% ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gerade Langeweile und warte darauf, dass sich mein Körper bereit fühlt, um mit dem Hund runter zu gehen, der nach mehreren Jahren immernoch nicht gelernt hat, selbst aufs Klo zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (12. Februar 2008)

Schandmaul & Micha von In Ex - Willst du's extrem

Das original ist schöner, aber das hier macht irgendwo fun, wenn man die ganzen schönen Texte so rockig röhrt^^


----------



## Jácks (14. Februar 2008)

manfred mann-do wah diddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal wieder die ganzen alten teile rausgekramt ihr wisst schon
to be with you und so n kram ;D

btt:find das lied gute laune pur und total funny,außerdem kann man mitsingen


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Schau grad den Bundesvision Song Contest, und warte sehnsüchtig auf StS^^

Allein, weil ich die mal wieder auf der Bühne sehen will


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Schau grad den Bundesvision Song Contest, und warte sehnsüchtig auf StS^^
> 
> Allein, weil ich die mal wieder auf der Bühne sehen will



/sign

Allerdings finde ich StS Live nicht soo gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem...erleb mal Eric Fisch allein...grausam...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

^^


Am geilstn finde ich Live (Vom Klang her) immernoch Metallica.


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Naja...is net so meins^^

btt: Ich höre grad nebenher ein bisschen StS, vom neuen Album, bis sie im Fernsehen sind^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeeeha! Morgen aufs Konzert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Gucke auch grad Bundesdinges-Vongcontest.

Die Gestalten da sind ja schrecklich, ich bin froh
wenn StS endlich dran ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Jo, der eine da war 100%ig stockschwul.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I love it!

*~sing, träller~*


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

wer is sts`?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Subway To Sally du ungebildete Sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Ich gucke grad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (15. Februar 2008)

Gravel Pit - WuTangClan läuft im Radio und ich warte immer  ncoh auf den Feierabend ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> Gravel Pit - WuTangClan läuft im Radio und ich warte immer  ncoh auf den Feierabend ^^


sowas läuft im radio? imba sender


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Höre grade beim Internet Surfen 

The Egg - Walking Away (Tocadisco RMX)


(habe kA wie alt das ist, mir gefällt es aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

ich hör grad folgendes album von DM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde das ist eines der besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2008)

Hot Chip -- The Warning
Song: Tchaparian


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

hör grad verschiedene ingame melodien...blizz macht wirklich sehr gute hintergrundmusik


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Das Rote Pferd (Axel Coon Jumpstyle Remix)


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr geiles Album. Alles sehr geile Songs. Sehr abwechslungsreiches Album. Das hör ich seit dem 25.1. mindestens einmal komplett am Tag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das lustige ist : Ich war auf dem Konzert. Da hab ich mir ein Tour-T-Shirt gekauft, wo ein Rabe von 2 Pfeilen durchbohrt wird und aufschreit. Das mögen die Uri Geller-Fans in meiner Klasse gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (16. Februar 2008)

Deniz Koyu- Taste me

Hammer track einfach, House 4 ever!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, erstmal das gestrige Konzert abklingen lassen. Nackensperre 4tw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hör grad verschiedene ingame melodien...blizz macht wirklich sehr gute hintergrundmusik


ich mache die musik in spielen eigtl grundsätzlich aus
ausnahme: radio bei gta


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mache die musik in spielen eigtl grundsätzlich aus
> ausnahme: radio bei gta


ich hab ja auch nicht gespielt,habe einige aufm handy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm hör ich mir ärzte an (auf youtube) die geben sich immer mühe mit den texten find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Februar 2008)

Die Simpsons - Staffel 8 - Folge 04 - Auf in den Kampf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... immernoch diesen scheiss Muskelkater ...


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2008)

One Piece


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Kino! Jetzt bin ich wieder Korn-süchtig. -.-


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luriana (18. Februar 2008)

Schau mir gerade nen selbstgedrehtes Video an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch klasse geworden, muss ich sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hah man nennt mich auch Miloš Forman. Wie kennt ihr nicht? Einfach mal googeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Februar 2008)

Luriana schrieb:


> Schau mir gerade nen selbstgedrehtes Video an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erm ja, Deine dumme Werbung kannst du woanders machen.


----------



## Besieger (19. Februar 2008)

en paar videos zu unserm neuen 'staat' in europa.


----------



## Besieger (19. Februar 2008)

KOSOVO


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> en paar videos zu unserm neuen 'staat' in europa.





Besieger schrieb:


> KOSOVO



Kuhl, neue Spielkameraden! Die tun das einzig Richtige!


----------



## Besieger (19. Februar 2008)

> Kuhl, neue Spielkameraden! Die tun das einzig Richtige!



meinste jetzt die granaten auf serbische lehrer oder die monatlichen hetzjagden auf serbische minderheiten?


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> meinste jetzt die granaten auf serbische lehrer oder die monatlichen hetzjagden auf serbische minderheiten?


Ich seh' auf dem Video nur wie sie eine Kirche abfackeln. Das ist schonmal ein guter Anfang!
Das mit den Granaten ist natürlich verabscheuungswürdig und so... blablub...


----------



## Kafka (20. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe einen Bildschirm und 2 Kaffemaschienen. Und ich höre meine Arbeitskolegen die den zwanghaften Drang haben mir zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren -.-


----------



## Tassy (20. Februar 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen Bildschirm und 2 Kaffemaschienen. Und ich höre meine Arbeitskolegen die den zwanghaften Drang haben mir zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren -.-



Woa, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu gut - ich freu mich auf Wacken, Karte wird nächste oder übernächste Woche bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (20. Februar 2008)

Wacken gibts auch wider http://www.musicchannel.cc/images/152029,bild,0,0,284.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alt, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

Hör gerade bei youtube Beethoven Symphony No. 3 'Eroica' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Wacken gibts auch wider http://www.musicchannel.cc/images/152029,bild,0,0,284.jpg


Ähm, auch wenn sie den Raab eingeladen haben - bestätigt sind Subway to Sally offiziell mal noch nciht. Fänd ich natürlich prima, aber sie waren genauso wie die Apokalyptischen reiter die letzten beiden Jahre (evtl auch mehr, hab ich nicht im Kopf^^) da.

Ich fänd's prima wenn sie diesmal ne Spielzeit hätten die nicht "am Arsch der Welt" liegt, vielleicht treff ich die dann diesmal auch im Backstagebereich ;>

Die hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind ja auch wieder da. *freu*


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Korn mieft.

Ash - Clones


Begründung: Hab grad die Republic Commando FIles umgegraben. Ahhhhh, geile Mucke.


----------



## derpainkiller (20. Februar 2008)

www.global-records.de


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Severus Snape: Subway to Sally - Seemannslied 

Verdammt, diese *ha-hm* Autorin hat meinen Lieblingscharakter umgebracht. Mordlust.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halejulia! Da f*ckt der Teufel den Gott, wenn der das hört !! xD


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

World of Warcraft Soundtrack - Seasons of War

Verflixt, gleich ist erstmal L70ETC dran (8


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist kuhl!


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

*push*


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You

*seufz*

Ja, warum eigentlich...am Sonntag wärs Zeit dafür :x


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> 3 Doors Down - Here Without You
> 
> *seufz*
> 
> Ja, warum eigentlich...am Sonntag wärs Zeit dafür :x


extrem geiler song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man sich immer wieder anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach ein geniales Album einer genialen Band. Wird nie langweilig, kann ich am Tag 5 mal hoch und runter hören. BEsonders geil ist wohl die Stimme des Sängers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Lied und Knights of Cydonia find ich richtig geil, dazwischen das fließt bisher irgendwie mehr so an mir vorbei. Liegt aber eventuell auch daran dass ich dank Erkältung tierisch Kopfschmerzen hab :>


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum 10.000. Mal... einfach nur geil!


----------



## maggus (23. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass Zakk Wylde Gitarre spielen kann, hat er bei Ozzy Osbourne ja schon bewiesen, aber als Sänger und Songwriter macht er auch keine schlechte Figur.

Feiner Thrash, "nette" Texte, und ein extremer Sound, der mit 100 Oktan durch die heimische Brauerei röhrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Irving Berlin - Blue Skies

Begründung: Ich gucke grad Star Trek X, bin bei der Hochzeitsszene. I-wi geiles Lied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welcome to the Jungle, baby!


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Ich schau grad Made in America...einfach für den Spass....Whoopi ist einfach genial^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Ich schau grad Made in America...einfach für den Spass....Whoopi ist einfach genial^^


Du guckst morgens Fernsehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Naja...mir ist langweilig, meine Freundin ist bei ihrer Mutter, der Chat ist total leer, ich hab nix zu lesen, im Forum ist auch nix los....


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Letzteres lässt sich ja ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber morgens Fernsehen? Das sind doch meistens
nur Wiederholungen und Scheiße drin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Der Film ist eigentlich ganz cool...und wenn nix gekommen wär, hätt ich mir ne DVD reingeschmissen^^ Aber das ist ein wenig OT^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

DVD ist guhd! Ich glaub ich guck' mir mal wieder HdR an... das hab' ich allein auf dem PC hier 36 Mal gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

hmm....LotR.....könnt ich mir auch mal wieder antun....hab ja nix zu tun im mom......(DSA dauert ja noch, wenn bis Montag net alle gemeldet haben kommt ein Random-ICQ-Friendlist-Member dazu^^).....


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ash - Clones

Grund: Ziehe mir grad den zweiten Republic Commando Trailer rein.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

LFG - Slaughter your World

Weil ich dieses Lied einfach großartig finde....


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. Februar 2008)

Guck gerade Giga auch wenn da gerade leider nur die Wiederholung von "Late Knights" läuft.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Februar 2008)

Muse - Take a Bow

Weil ich grad meine Signatur geändert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Mein neues Leben XXL,  finde ich interessant die anderen Länder zu sehen


----------



## Humfred (24. Februar 2008)

Krieg der Welten

Dieser Film ist einfach nur hammer, zwar schon 10x gesehen aber egal


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

zapp.  so gucke jetzt auch krieg der welten, mal sehen vllt ist der ja wirklich gut^^   mhm sind das roboter oder was läuft da gerade längs?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

ich versuche filme mit denen tom cruise was zu tun hat zu ignorieren. den sekten arsch muss ich mir nich antun


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

nrgs bin ejtzt wieder bei den auswanderen, habe den film keine 10 sek ausgehalten, manche filme sind ja von tom ganz gut aber mit der sekte haste recht trolli.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

maaan ich wollte doch krieg der welten sehn >.<
was hab ich bis jetzt verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich versuche filme mit denen tom cruise was zu tun hat zu ignorieren. den sekten arsch muss ich mir nich antun


Lol, das ist ja mal wieder geil! Ich guck ab jetzt auch keine Filme mehr in denen die Hauptdarsteller Christen oder Juden sind!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, das ist ja mal wieder geil! Ich guck ab jetzt auch keine Filme mehr in denen die Hauptdarsteller Christen oder Juden sind!


supi! kann ich deine glotze haben?


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich versuche filme mit denen tom cruise was zu tun hat zu ignorieren. den sekten arsch muss ich mir nich antun


Also des find ich etwas übertrieben, ich mag Tom Cruise als Schauspieler sehr gern, er ist einfach ne geile Sau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber persönlich glaub ich kann man ihn mittlerweile echt abschreiben.

Krieg der Welten ist ein sehr guter Film find ich, die Atmosphäre und die Story von der Vorlage perfekt umgesetzt. 
Aber im Fernsehen würd ich mir den echt nicht antun :>


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Absurd - Ein Jäger aus Walhall

Die Lyrics sind so geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Grabrede - StS

Weil ich den Text einfach nur....richtig finde, stimmt alles haarklein...man nimmt nichts mit


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Sektenmuzikas beste Label 

Ich weiß hier sind kaum Hi-Hopper aber ich sollte es ja hier reinschreiben!


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

Ekke Mundis Gaudium von Schelmish


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Die Gier von In Extremo......ka warum, meinMP3-Player hat gesagt, dass er die Reihenfolge gut findet^^


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Absurd - Hoch auf dem Panzerwagen

Mhh, naja, nach 10 Bier kann man irgendwie besser mitsingen...


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Tyrann - Schandmaul  

Einfach ein schönes Lied...


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Eisregen - Tausend tote Nutten

Der Refrain ist einmalig!


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Tyrann - Schandmaul
> 
> Einfach ein schönes Lied...



Walpurgisnacht und Das Tuch sind besser

Hier dudelt gerade:
Faun: Satyros


----------



## Zachrid (25. Februar 2008)

And now for something completely different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RERXiliJfdI


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2008)

Schon wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fasziniert mich irgendwie. Ohne Kopfweh klingt das alles doch gleich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Dschingis Khan - Moskau

War ein scheiß Tag und ich brauch irgendwas um mich aufzuheitern, bevor ich bei

Ärzte - Immer mitten in die Fresse rein

meine gerade sehr aktive Gewaltlust gegen Klugscheißer, Brettvormkopfler, Musiklehrer und Englischbuch-Autoren weiter schüre.
In letzteren sind abartig viele Fehler drin. Nich zum aushalten.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Auf Sat.1 kommt ein Film mit Liv Tyler, wer kann da schon was anderes gucken ...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Schau an. Das werd ich deiner Stereoanlage erzählen. Und eine Entwarnung an die Elche rausgeben. *scnr*

Sonata Arctica - Full Moon

voll süchtig danach ;___;


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Gerade hör ich Absurd - Die rote Rune, aber
in meine Playlist hab ich noch:

Metallica - Load, Reload, St.Anger, Metallica, Garage Inc., Master of Puppets, Ride the Lightning

Iron Maiden - Powerslave, The Number of the Beast, Brave New World, Fear of the Dark, 
Seventh Son of a Seventh Son, Somewhere in Time, Piece of Mind, Killers

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli, Stormblast, Death Cult Armageddon, Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia

Absurd - Totenlieder, Grimmige Volksmusik, Raubritter

Behemoth - The Apostasy, Demigod, ZOS KIA CVLTVS, Thelema.6

Rammstein - Rosenrot, Mutter, Herzeleid

Das sind alle Alben aus meiner momentanen Playlist...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Grad hör ich Knorkator - Es kotzt mich an

Und zwar über youtube. Scheiß wmp im Arsch, und ich muss eig. noch Hausaufgaben machen. X_X


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Uff, ich bin bei Last.fm heute, von 731 auf 901 Songs gekommen...
Naja, ich hör grad:
Slayer - Eyes Of The Insane


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Lebensbeichte In Ex^^

Weil ich den Text genial finde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

*Einen Link ins Forum knall*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Less Tha Jake - The Sense of Selling yourself Short


----------



## Heilmichnich (27. Februar 2008)

Ich höre grade meinen verdammt lauten Rechner und die blöde kaputte Aquariumpumpe die viel zu laut ist und sehe wie leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als in ein Forum zu schreiben was sie grade sehen oder hören (mich eingeschlossen). Das alles tue ich weil ich krank bin und nichts anderes machen kann als vor dem rechner zu sitzen, dem Kühler zu lauschen und die Threds um Forum zu lesen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2008)

Dendemann - Hört nicht auf

Da könnte sich so manches "Rap-Urgestein", in Dtl. noch ein Scheibchen abschneiden und damit mag ich dieses Genre nicht mal übermäßig.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

B-Tight-Ich bin´s
Sido-Ich brauch Schlaf

check die wurst...liebe grüße an alle "HOPPER" da draußen!!!


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Schandmaul - Kalte Spuren...total unpassend zu meiner Stimmung, aber was solls^^


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon ne Weile nicht mehr gehört. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass mir der Bruce solo stellenweise besser gefällt als Iron Maiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexendoktor (27. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich hatte ich in meiner Playlist nach etwas Lautem zum Wachwerden gesucht, bin dann aber bei _Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Lazy Day_ hängengebliegen. Das Lied ist einfach furchtbar... entspaaaanneeend... *schnarch*


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Ave Marie - In Ex....zum mitgröhlen...vor allem, wenn ein Priester neben einem wohnt^^


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich mich auf's neue Album und auf ne neue Tour freue! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil
da "rooftops" drauf is. ein verdammt geiler song zum einfach nur da sitzen und schön finden. und der rest des albums steht dem in nichts nach!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach der hammer wer deutschrap mag...muss das einfach mögen!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/230/488917459_734a689554.jpg
> einfach der hammer wer deutschrap mag...muss das einfach mögen!


NEIN! auf gar keinen einzigen fall!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> NEIN! auf gar keinen einzigen fall!



Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich dir Linkensau (Nicht allzu ernst nehmen^^) mal zustimmen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich dir Linkensau (Nicht allzu ernst nehmen^^) mal zustimmen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. danke
2. ich überles das mal ganz gepflegt^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ach das typische phänomen...Rocker lästern über Hopper!!!! Aber die Hopper ned über Rocker...noobs!!!!

KoRn ist geil höre ich auch!!!xD


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

Ist halt der Drang/Zwang zur Allgemeinheit/zum Mainstream dazu zugehören.


BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Album das nie langweilig wird. Geile Sounds, geile Stimme, was will man mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ach komm halt die klappe....jeder hört des was er halt mag okay!!!!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ach das typische phänomen...Rocker lästern über Hopper!!!! Aber die Hopper ned über Rocker...noobs!!!!
> 
> KoRn ist geil höre ich auch!!!xD



Wie du mal rein garkeine Ahnung hast.

Ich bin Metaler. Korn ist Metal. Nämlich Nu Metal.

Rock ist was anderes.

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ach das typische phänomen...Rocker lästern über Hopper!!!! Aber die Hopper ned über Rocker...noobs!!!!
> 
> KoRn ist geil höre ich auch!!!xD


verallgemeinern 4tw?

gugg dir an was ich alles höre und übedenk deinen post noch ma

http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli/


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

Völlig und trolli, ich liebe euch für die gleiche Meinung. Ich werd das ganze mal weiter verfolgen, muss leider eben einkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli meinte ich ned sondern koloss....@völlig buffed....ich habs zusammengefasst weil ich sonst verschiedene gruppen hätt aufzählen müssen...auérdem höre ich kaum rock...so back to topic postet nur das was ihr hört fertig!!!


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gern ich die mal live sehen würde! Oh, das wär ja sowas von genial. Wär Wacken 07 so schön realisierbar gewesen :>


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich noch *nie* von gehört. ICh höre zwar die meisten Band, die so auf Wacken spielen nicht, aber ich hab zu mindest von ihnen gehört. Aber was ist das? Noch nie gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ich höre Absurd - Aufruf des Schinderhannes und sehe mir dabei mein Biologie-Referat durch... ist echt gut geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hab ich noch *nie* von gehört. ICh höre zwar die meisten Band, die so auf Wacken spielen nicht, aber ich hab zu mindest von ihnen gehört. Aber was ist das? Noch nie gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die haben auch nicht gespielt, es hätte nur so schön gepasst weil ja Blind Guardian und Iced Earth da waren. Demons & Wizards ist nämlich ein Bandprojekt von Hansi Kürsch (Sänger Blind Guardian) und Jon Schaffer (Gitarrist Iced Earth).

Gibt bisher auch nur 2 Alben, da die beiden halt in ihren Hauptbands ziemlich stark beschäftigt sind - aber was die da zusammen fabrizieren ist einfach nur gut!


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die haben auch nicht gespielt, es hätte nur so schön gepasst weil ja Blind Guardian und Iced Earth da waren. Demons & Wizards ist nämlich ein Bandprojekt von Hansi Kürsch (Sänger Blind Guardian) und Jon Schaffer (Gitarrist Iced Earth).
> 
> Gibt bisher auch nur 2 Alben, da die beiden halt in ihren Hauptbands ziemlich stark beschäftigt sind - aber was die da zusammen fabrizieren ist einfach nur gut!




Hm...werd ich mir mal bei youtube anhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QBj6ePSs96U

this is the way...we wanna to be...^^


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Sluaghter your world von Richard, dem Hexer aus LFG....mal wieder^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Alle möglichen lieder von Eminem^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grüße trotzdem alle auch die rocker und mEtaL leutz alle die grade auf buffed.de sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Endlich mal wieder was von Rammstein^^ Rosenrot....Wegen weil Ninchen eben meine Alben in meinem Schrank gefunden hat, den ich mindestens 10-mal durchgewühlt hab -.-


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Knorkator - Es kotzt mich an

Fechten mag ja leicht aussehen. Aber es ist scheiß anstrengend. *Was gegen Muskelkater such*


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

fettes brot: Bettina!!!

*beat fühlen* yeah--bettina pack deine brüste ein..bettina zieh dir bitte etwas an...*beat wegfühl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Gnargl. Rap st...ach, lassen wir das.

Rammstein - Benzin

Ich dümpel so vor mich hin. Und suche nach einem Mittel, um Filzer ausm Pulli zu kriegen. Respektive Taubenscheiße von der Jacke, der Dachstuhl von unsrer Schule ist echt widerlich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammergeiles Album. Auch sehr interessant, dass einiges so klingt, wie vom Album Eternium (Heißt auch nicht umsonst Mimic 47 - dass es gleich klingt, ist also beabsichtigt), aber dennoch den eigenen Touch hat.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sau starkes album!!!


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür wirst du jetzt zerrissen! Nerds mögen keinen Hip-Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dafür wirst du jetzt zerrissen! *Nerds* mögen keinen Hip-Hop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm. Ha-ha. Ich lach mich tot. Nein. Den Gefallen tu ich euch nicht, vergesst es.

Rhapsody - When Demons Awake

Grund: Maydie PvP roxx.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buuuhhh!!! Weg mit der Sau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: jetzt läuft B-Tight^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Lass den Drecks Spam und schreib was vernünftiges.

Manowar - Warriors of the World United

Kult!


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Iiiih, mach das Bild weg Baumkuschler! Ich krieg Zuckungen!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

lol ihr seid ja alle hardrock hallejulia-typis^^

ich bin ein moff^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Lass den Drecks Spam und schreib was vernünftiges.
> 
> Manowar - Warriors of the World United
> 
> Kult!



Der Song ist wirklich Kult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Album haut rein. Etwas längere Songs. Geile Gittarensolo/riffs. Einfach geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> lol ihr seid ja alle hardrock hallejulia-typis^^




*aua*


As I lay dying - Forsaken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neues album ma gucken (hmm das wort passt irgendwie nich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wie es is


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> *aua*
> As I lay dying - Forsaken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du der hier?^^


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bist du der hier?^^



lol, ne ^^

Edit: Bin von deiner Sig inspiriert worden ;P

Korn - Did my time


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

3DD - Here Without You
und danach:
3DD - Kryptonite


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Alizee^^

Keine Ahnung wie das Lied heisst, aber ist super =D guckts euch bei youtube an


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Ewigheim über deren myspace Seite. Aber das Lied was ich suche ("Tanz der Motten") ist antürlich nicht dabei *grml*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habs jetz n paar ma gehört und finde es ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*weiterempfehl*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hör mal alle lieder die ich von den prinzen habe durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist richtig entspannend
ahja und jbo ..

all diese frauen wollen sex also junge scheiss auf deine ex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Slayer - Jihad


----------



## -PuRity- (29. Februar 2008)

Carcass - Heartwork

kennt wohl eh kaum einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Ad Hominem - Achtung!

C'est super!


----------



## Tere018 (29. Februar 2008)

DJ Bele Live 

House Mix


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von vielen empfohlen bekommen,dann muss man mal reinhören...scheint bis jettz recht gutes album zusein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

True Scottish Pirate Metal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Kreator - Suicide Terrorist und 
danach Freibeuter - Patriot.

Btw: Hat jmd schon die neue Kreator DvD?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> http://images.barnesandnoble.com/images/11...00/11812959.jpg
> von vielen empfohlen bekommen,dann muss man mal reinhören...scheint bis jettz recht gutes album zusein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir wurden von mcr alle alben bis auf black parade empfohlen und das wie es scheint zu recht, denn was ich bis jetz von dem album gehört hab find ich nich wirklich gut


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

ich finds ziemlich geil,sicher sind ein paar schei* sachen drauf,aber insgesamt kuhl!!!


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

Billy Talent-Fallen Leaves(live)

Ziemlich geil,ich muss die unbedingt mal live erleben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was auch immer das ist, ob Viking Metal oder Folk Metal, es klingt Hammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Ich schaue mir grade "_Rozen Maiden_" Folge 06 an :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Ich höre grade "Schandmaul - verbotener Kuss"


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ich hör grad Freibeuter - Stalingrad und danach Slayer - Cult.
Gestern ist auch die Iron Maiden DvD eingedudelt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gestern ist auch die Iron Maiden DvD eingedudelt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*GZ!!!*


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Absurd - Wenn Walküren reiten

Einfach nur geil, man kann gar nicht anders als mit zu singen...


----------



## nalcarya (2. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humppa-Metal :>

Kopriklaani sind musiklilsch echt spaßig, aber menschlich irgendwie seltsam... ziemlich unfreundlich und so.


----------



## Mondryx (2. März 2008)

Attack -  System of a Down


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Absurd - Des Wotans schwarzer Haufen

Mmmh, Zufall, dass ich das grad höre...


----------



## Stupsichen (2. März 2008)

Where is my mind von Pixies aus dem Film Fight Club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Kreator - Enemy of God


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lief heute rauf und runter. 7 Mal glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was solls, ich geh pennen.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Freibeuter - Stalingrad, das Lied ist einfach nur geil!
Und dann J.B.O. - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben!


----------



## Stupsichen (3. März 2008)

Godsmack - Voodooo *hrrrrr*g*

danach kommt Geist - Wer wenn nicht ich *nochmal hrrrr*lach*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Humppa-Metal :>
> 
> Kopriklaani sind musiklilsch echt spaßig, aber menschlich irgendwie seltsam... ziemlich unfreundlich und so.



Finnen sind immer unfreundlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 



> Korpiklaani (finnisch für: Klan der Wildnis) ist eine finnische Folk-Metal-Band mit starken Einflüssen aus der traditionellen Volksmusik. Die Texte der Band handeln von mythologischen Themen, sowie der Natur und dem Feiern, wobei auch reine Instrumentalstücke in ihrem Repertoire vorhanden sind. Selbst sehen sie ihre Musik auch vom Humppa beeinflusst.



Sie sind vom Humppa beeinflusst, nicht vollkommen "eingenommen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Wikipedia steht zumindest, dass es Folk Metal sei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Eisregen - Futter für die Schweine

Perverser Schwachfug, find ich geil!


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Finnen sind immer unfreundlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, eigentlich sind die Finnen ein ziemlich freundliches Völkchen ;> ich hab Kopriklaani ja schon hinter der Bühne erleben dürfen... mal ganz davon abgesehen dass sie völlig ohne Equipment antanzten (nun ja, der Drummer hatte wenigstens Sticks dabei Oo), die ganze zeit ohne mit wem zu reden in ihrem Bus hockten und wenn sie draußen waren auch alle gespräche mieden, haben sie auch noch ein Gitarrentopteil kaputt gemacht und das kommentarlos stehen lassen. Hat letztendlich der Veranstalter übernommen.

Aber der Auftritt war trotzdem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wikipedia sagt weiß ich auch, aber mal ganzd avon abgesehen dass bei wkipedia oft Mist steht, fallen Korpiklaani für mich einfach in die Sparte Humppa-Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir läuft grad wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Tobias Sammet... *sabber*


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich hör grad J.B.O. - Ein Fest, J.B.O. - Hose runter und J.B.O. - Ein schöner Tag zum Sterben, rauf und runter, so geil...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich sind die Finnen ein ziemlich freundliches Völkchen ;> ich hab Kopriklaani ja schon hinter der Bühne erleben dürfen... mal ganz davon abgesehen dass sie völlig ohne Equipment antanzten (nun ja, der Drummer hatte wenigstens Sticks dabei Oo), die ganze zeit ohne mit wem zu reden in ihrem Bus hockten und wenn sie draußen waren auch alle gespräche mieden, haben sie auch noch ein Gitarrentopteil kaputt gemacht und das kommentarlos stehen lassen. Hat letztendlich der Veranstalter übernommen.
> 
> Aber der Auftritt war trotzdem geil
> 
> ...



Naja, ich werds ab jetzt "Finnische Volksmusik mit starken Humppa-Einflüssen" nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Hab mir grad den J.B.O. Auftritt in Wacken 07 angeguckt, hammergeil!
Und hören tu ich grad Absurd - Pesttanz.


----------



## Groog (3. März 2008)

Ich höre gerade Nitzer EBB *Let your Bodey Learn* 


denn es geht nix über guten alten knüppel Elektro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei dem man mal so richtig dampf ablassen kann


www.youtube.com


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geniales Album. Sehr geile Songs drauf. Z.B. Take your best shot, Now or never oder Thanks for nothing...kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lief heute rauf und runter. 7 Mal glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind nun übrigens auch für Wacken bestätigt.. werd ich mri anschauen denk ich (sofern es sich nciht mit was anderem überschneidet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei mir laufen seit gut 5 Stunden diese 3 Alben in Schleife:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch eine Band auf die mich in Wacken sehr freue!


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Kreator - Dystopia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der WMP ist dafür verantwortlich, kann leider nicht sagen warum...


----------



## Minati (6. März 2008)

Auf "Super RTL" - "Blue's Clue". Ja ich weiß, ne Kinderserie ... aber warum sollte man Kindsein aufgeben, nur weil man über 20 ist? Und außerdem ... ich habe Urlaub, ich darf mir so ne Scheiße anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit'm Laptop auf der Brust im Bett liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gänsehaut pur!
Irgendwie erinnert mich die Musik an H.P. Lovecraft Geschichten.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (6. März 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold - Chapter 4


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Korn-Sucht...eindeutig...siehe hier.


----------



## -PuRity- (6. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Korn-Sucht...eindeutig...



Korn stirbt.. leider. War letztens bei uns aufm Konzert, die einzigen die noch da sind sind Jonathan und Fieldy -> Rest sind austauschbare Statisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Listens to: Korn - Blind      ... *seufz*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Korn stirbt.. leider. War letztens bei uns aufm Konzert, die einzigen die noch da sind sind Jonathan und Fieldy -> Rest sind austauschbare Statisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Korn stirbt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Monkey musste wegen seinem Vater aussetzen, dieser hat irgend ne Kranheit. Deshalb war er nicht dabei.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. März 2008)

Korn haut rein.

Ich höre aber gerade mal wieder in bissl die alten LP-Alben...die sind noch geil...im Gegensatz zum neuen Crap-Zeugs da...


----------



## Lurock (6. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Sentenced To Burn von dem Album Gallery Of Suicide.
Ganz nett.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Korn stirbt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm ja, war vielleicht etwas zu hart ausgedrückt von mir, tut mir leid. Ich vermiss halt die guten alten Zeiten, als Head noch dabei war unso... Find das die seitdem nicht mehr allzu viel gutes Zustande bekommen haben.

Listens to: Korn - Fallen away from me


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

Baustellenlärm ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Hm ja, war vielleicht etwas zu hart ausgedrückt von mir, tut mir leid. Ich vermiss halt die guten alten Zeiten, als Head noch dabei war unso... Find das die seitdem nicht mehr allzu viel gutes Zustande bekommen haben.
> 
> Listens to: Korn - Fallen away from me



Wieder so einer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finde, "See you on the other side" und das unbetitelte Album sind zwei hammergeile Alben geworden.


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder so einer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^
Naja er hat schon recht mit dem was er sagt...das alte war besser, du willst es nur nicht wahrhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder so einer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mag sein, gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Seit "Take a look in the mirror" find ich das Material nicht mehr so gut.

Edit: Radio, dieses "Bleeding Love" von kA läuft grad


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

Ich hör kein Korn \o/

Dafür hör ich grad das neue Soilwork Album und find's echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mist. -.- eben war da noch das Cover... moment. So klappt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich hör kein Korn \o/
> 
> Dafür hör ich grad das *neue* Soilwork Album und find's echt gut
> 
> ...



So neu ist das doch garnicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Bananenfritze: Nicht wirklich. Ich finde z.B., dass auf dem unbetitelten Album wesentlich mehr gute Lieder drauf sind, als auf dem allerersten. (Auch wenn "Daddy" wohl eines der Besten überhaupt ist)

Als "See you on the other side" raus kam, dachte ich auch erstmal "WTF!", aber nach einiger Zeit hab ich gemerkt, dass sich KoRn damit weiterentwickelt hat. So wie viele andere Bands es auch tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ach ich merk gerade, dass es nur wenig schlechte Lieder gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Death Walking Terror




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (7. März 2008)

Ich höre grade:

*Shiny Disco Balls
*



und werde mir gleich das hier ansehen:

*Oh My Goddess*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischbrot (7. März 2008)

Ich höre im Moment mal wieder Letzte Instanz - Mein Todestag

und sehen werde ich in knapp 10 Minuten unser Studio von innen, da ich meine Sendung fahren muss.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein sehr schöner Song...bekomm ich immer feuchte Augen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

Ich gucke grad' Die Simpsons - Staffel 13 - Episode 1 - Ich bin bei dir, mein Sohn!


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So neu ist das doch garnicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die paar Monate ;>

Ich hab's mir halt jetzt erst gekauft.


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

Green Day-Boulevard of broken Dreams
Genial ist dieser Song! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss man einfach mit singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

MOPPELPOOOOOOOOOOOOST!!!


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted
von dem Album 'Perverse Recollections of a Necromangler'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

Amon Amarth - Arson

Weil mir gerade nach eingängigem Viking Death Metal ist...


----------



## lars1988 (9. März 2008)

Video : Woodstock 99 - Limp Bizkit mit Faith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und davor Gogol Bordello - Wonderlast King
und davor Wir sind Helden - Kaputt
und davor System of a Down - War?


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Ayreon - 01011001 - Beneath the waves

'cause Arjen Lucassen is a fuckin' genius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babyhexe (9. März 2008)

ich höre grade Linkin Park weils cool is

und ich sehe grade mein PC vor mir, wo WoW geöffnet ist^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein sehr geiles Album, um Weiten besser als das Neue...beim Neuen fehlt irgendwie das fetzige, wie auf dem Album hier. Don't stay, Breaking the Habit, Faint, From the inside, alle sehr geil. Muss mir mal wieder die Live-DvD angucken, die hab ich auch noch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (9. März 2008)

Also da muss ich dir widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich finde das neue Album sehr genial. Vorallem wenn mans mit 80.000 Leuten zusammen Grölt xD


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Kennst du die Alten? Ich find die um einiges besser...


----------



## lars1988 (9. März 2008)

Ja kla kenne ich die alten Alben, die find ich ja auch super


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiderbait - Ghost Riders in the sky

Sehr geiler Soundtrack, wenn auch gecovert, zu einem sehr geilen Film, den ich leider zur Zeit nicht gucke, aber ich hab ihn Freitag geguckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (9. März 2008)

hi!


gerade hörei ich

blackbeats.fm über winamp so wie fast immer wenn ich wow zocke


mfg Thore


----------



## nalcarya (10. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Coverversion von den Apokalyptischen Reitern ist noch viel geiler - find ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber den Film fand ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nciht so prall ;>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

Tütürü!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hell yeah!


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Schon wieder:


Lurock schrieb:


> Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted Alle Lieder
> von dem Album 'Perverse Recollections of a Necromangler'
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach zu kuhl das Album!


----------



## Seryma (11. März 2008)

Fresh Dumbledore feat. Hermine G. - Wenn du denkst... (nein, eigentlich hör ihcn ie hiphop, aber das is einfach zu geil, wenn man alle teile kennt... vorallem da Coldmirror erst vorgestern Teil 9 rausgebracht hat^^)


----------



## Elekelaeiset (12. März 2008)

Sunn O))) - My Wall

Drone am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!^^


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Ich gucke grade Saw I.
Meiner Meinung nach der beste
der 4 Filme.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Ich gerade die hauptmenümusik von Metal Gear Solid 2


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So trve ...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

den wind an meinen rolladen und einen strahlend blauen himmel


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> den wind an meinen rolladen und einen strahlend blauen himmel



Bei uns regnet's noch dazu... Naja, ich höre grade "Ghost Love Score" von Nightwish, weil ich den Text schön finde und es so schön lang ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (10min!)


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Mal wieder:


Lurock schrieb:


> Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted
> von dem Album 'Perverse Recollections of a Necromangler'
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach zu geil!


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ich seh mir die sig von lurock an und hör ein summen vom kak server ^^

so still hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so still hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist still... Zu still...

*Thrillermusik einspiel*


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ach keine angst in 5min geh ich raus und hör rammstein so laut mein ipod kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

bad religion - new dark ages


----------



## K0l0ss (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach zu geil, was soll man sagen. Und dabei guck ich dem Fisch beim braten zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Bullet for my Valentine ist kuhl!!!! <3

Ick hör: Sonata Arctica - Full Moon


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> http://www.plube.com/waldopics/screamaimfire.jpg
> 
> Einfach zu geil, was soll man sagen. Und dabei guck ich dem Fisch beim braten zu.
> 
> ...


Das Cover find ich ja mal sehr schick  aber BfmV hör ich an sich nicht.
 Bei mir läuft grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schön, aber leider so gut wie nie live unterwegs.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

HIM - When Love and Death Embrance

Einfach nur schön... Nuff said


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

Und weil's so schön war gleich das nächste Falconer-Album hinterher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

the unseen - scream out
die jungs sind geil


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

nur sch§%€e...
ich glaube ich sollte mal wiedermeinen downloadsmusikordner durchgehn...


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebäää! <3
Roy Khans Stimme macht mich immer wieder ganz wuschig.


----------



## Amarillo (13. März 2008)

The Kooks

Wie Beschreibung? Einfach gut!


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Ich gucke grade nen netten:


Spoiler



Film... was sonst?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich hör nur meine Tastatur+Maus+Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Ich höre das " Take that " Konzert auf Prosieben, nun weiß ist das Take that richtig sche.... ist =)


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

The Offspring!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



höre mich immer wieder gern durch die 7 alben die ich hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann man wirklich sagen kein lied is schlecht alles top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Anti-Flag - Die for the Government




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score  ... mal wieder.^^


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Prayer of  the Refugee - Rise Against ^_^


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Konzert war ganz schön, aber irgendwie kommt Annettes(?) Stimme auf CD doch besser rüber. Und sie hätten viel mehr altes zeug spielen können. Außerdem war das Konzert mit knapp 90min recht kurz *schnief*

Live brauch ich Nightwish also denk ich nicht mehr, aber die Musik gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Sonata Arctica ist auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: Nightwish - Higher Than Hope

Das Lied macht mir jedesmal ne Gänsehaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Sonata Arctica - Blank File  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das rockt!!^^


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

Ich höre mal wieder das Black Holes an Revelations Album von Muse und sehe das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann sich ja nur um Stunden handeln -.-


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Nightwish - Wish I had an angel


LET'S ROCK!!!^^


----------



## K0l0ss (14. März 2008)

Ich werd jetzt erstmal Titanic, Romeo & Julia und .45 gucken.

Und ja, 2 der Filme guck ich unfreiwillig.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

ich hör grad den buffedcast
warum wohl?


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Blind Guardian - Valhalla


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Nightwish - Stargazers


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Bodo Wartke - da muß er durch´




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Korn - Ever Be     /   Hammergeiles Lied!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Nightwish - Nightquest...   Symphonic Metal mit Opernsängerin, yeah!


----------



## the Huntress (15. März 2008)

Ich sehe und höre mein Lieblings-Spiel Lost Odyssey grade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://youtube.com/watch?v=eM-CZvEdKu4&feature=related 
Hier ein bisschen vom Soundtrack, der übrigens vom selben Komponisten des Final Fantasy Soundtracks ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube den werd ich mir bald kaufen...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil
das is album is schlicht und ergreifend schön. und da is "song to say goodbye" drauf, ein verdammt geiler, intensiver, emotionaler song.
ach ja und


> brian molko ist gott


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Sonata Arctica -  Destruction preventer

Warum? Finnen machen immer noch den besten Power Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica -  Destruction preventer
> 
> Warum? Finnen machen immer noch den besten Power Metal.
> 
> ...


ey jetz wird mein post komplett untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. März 2008)

Blind Guardian - Another Stranger Me
die band is übelst geil^^


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

den sounttrack zu national treasure
dada dadadada da da dadada...
tjoa ich mag solche soundtracks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fals jemand noch welche kennt pls hier posten oder pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

Nightwish Wishmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum?..einfach große klasse,so ein lied pumpt dich wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Nightwish - Sacrament of Wilderness

Schön flott!^^

Edith: Muhahahar, 666. Post.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139
Schon seit 11 Uhr ohne Pause... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil
mir hat der nachtschwärmer lust auf rise against gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Ich hör' grad WoW-Musik. Warum? Weil ich's spiele.^^


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

WoW musik?..kanst du da mal bitte namen von einem lied sagen pls?..würd mich
interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> WoW musik?..kanst du da mal bitte namen von einem lied sagen pls?..würd mich
> interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub es die ingame musik gemeint, die ich btw nie höre, weil ich sie ausgemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. März 2008)

Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues
weils toll ist, selbstverständlich


----------



## valhe (15. März 2008)

CoB-Bodom Beach Terror

weill ichs grad mit Gitarre lern


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geiles Album!


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

immer noch http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (16. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub es die ingame musik gemeint, die ich btw nie höre, weil ich sie ausgemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, die war gemeint.^^


<< ist Alanium, aber bei Vater und da hat mein kleiner Bruder den Autologin von buffed und ich weiß mein Passwort nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aktuell höre ich:

Eisregen - Leichenlager

Der Sänger hat so 'ne coole Stimme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trve Metal!!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (16. März 2008)

Eisregen - Die Seele der Totgeburt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eisregen RUUUULZ!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLmTJpnqxj4

Rise Against - Roadside


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefolgt von




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und last but not least




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wollt mir all meine Live-DvDs mal wieder angucken. Und so sieht die Playlist aus. LP und BFMV sind schon durch. Kommen noch 2 Konzerte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

the unseen - scream out
wie schon gesagt die jungs sind der hammer!


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Immernoch:


Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darko~ (17. März 2008)

:Wumpscut: - Rifki.
Warum? Einfach gute Musik.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beide extrem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ich liebe Bullet-TV. Das ist zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

Das hier: http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1285


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

Moonbootica - Live @ SMS 2007

One band to rule them all!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

Ich gucke TvTotal!


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4&...feature=related 

Muhahahahaaaaaa, das ist echt schön >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darko~ (18. März 2008)

Samsas Traum - Durch springende Lippen (p.a.l - Remix)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2008)

Spielt mit mir (Live aus Berlin) - Rammstein

Ich liebe das Lied einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Ich habe grade einen sehr sehr fiesen Ohrwurm:

Zero no Tsukaima  ~ Futatsuki no Kishi Ending


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2008)

Den neuen Clip des BMVBS "Runter vom Gas"

Whoahh...


----------



## Villano (18. März 2008)

30 seconds to mars - capricorn(a brand new name)


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Das hier http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=194


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss auch mal wieder sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das waren noch Zeiten, wo ich die den Tag rauf und runter gehört habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is auch na wie vor das beste Album in meinen Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Juli - Die perkefte Welle (Radio auf Arbeit halt -.-)


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist immer noch in meiner 15gb grossen playlist die ich abhör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Iron Maiden - Dream of Mirrors

Die Live-Version aus Rio. Da krieg ich gleich noch mehr das Heulen dass ich ncoh kein Wacken Ticket hab


----------



## Villano (19. März 2008)

Blind Guardian - Valhalla
das lied is einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> Blind Guardian - Valhalla
> das lied is einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt zwar, aber es gibt viel beseres von Blind Guardian find ich, das Lied ist einfach so ne Mitsing-Hymne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höre grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich finde es großartig. Kann die angeblichen "Fans" die das schlecht finden überhaupt nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

ich hör grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil
ich's neu bekommen hab. allerdings finde ich die platte bis jetz ziemlich lahm. zwischendurch ma n ruhiges stück oder eins mit ruhigen passagen is ja ganz schön aber bis jetz war alles einfach nur lahm.

EDIT: hab das album jetz durch gehört und festgestellt, dass es die ganze zeit über so lahm bleibt. worauf ich zumindest jetz eigtl kein bock hab. muss ma itunes nach was härterem durchsuchen


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Soundtrack davon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann ich merk grad wie ich von nem 16-Jährigen zu nem opa entwickle, der auf Orchester-Musik usw. steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

Madsen-Nachtbaden

ser geil das Lied,ganz nach meinem Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Madsen-Nachtbaden
> 
> ser geil das Lied,ganz nach meinem Geschmack
> 
> ...


ahhh genau das album wollte ich mir besorgen
danke jácks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

Bitte,mittlerweile glaub ich haben wir ziemlich den gleichen Musikgeschmack riesentrolli :>


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bitte,mittlerweile glaub ich haben wir ziemlich den gleichen Musikgeschmack riesentrolli :>


das habsch auch schon gedacht aber last-fm sagt



> Deine musikalische Überein-
> stimmung mit DeathlyPunk ist:
> Sehr niedrig
> 
> Ihr habt ein paar Künstler gemeinsam, u.a. Billy Talent, My Chemical Romance, Linkin Park, Rise Against, und Metallica.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

weil ich viel musik über youtube hör wie z.B:Madsen oder Karpatenhund,ich muss mir die Alben mal besorgen.Kann mir wer sagen wie 666 von Billy talent ist?


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> weil ich viel musik über youtube hör wie z.B:Madsen oder Karpatenhund,ich muss mir die Alben mal besorgen.Kann mir wer sagen wie 666 von Billy talent ist?


ich leider (noch?) nich. aber ich kann bald ma sagen wie se aufm hurricane waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

du quälst mich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

ooh ja und es macht mir spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. März 2008)

Mehr nehmen - Die Fantastischen 4

Zurzeit Dauerrotation auf'm Ipod.

"Sofort Vollgas, volle Dosis. Du kannst schlafen, wenn du tot bist. Wir erschaffen hier was Großes..."

*sing*


----------



## Gored (22. März 2008)

in der aufzählung fehlt noch grindcore... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hör am liebsten beim zocken bands wie nasum, 2 minutes drekka, cunt grinder, babyshitter und so zeug eben straight und voll aufs maul ^^


----------



## Megatherion (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine unglaubliche Steigerung zum Vorgängeralbum "The Burning Halo" ist "Turning Seasons within" geworden. Hab ja viel erwartet und bin nicht entäuscht worden.


----------



## Littleheroe (22. März 2008)

Ich guck Giga.

is gerade werbung


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

blind guardian - mirror mirror


----------



## Monyesak (22. März 2008)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

ich hör grad  p.o.d. - when angels & serpents dance vom gleichnamigen album und finde den song schon ma sehr geil. also gief album plx!!!111einself
will nich bis zum 8.4. warten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Ich guck grad Madagaskar und switch zwischen King Kong - dabei bin ich MSN


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

[googlevideo]-3071363548959820875&q=shin+chan&total=8351&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0[/googlevideo]

Sehr abwechslungsreicher Zeichenstil und die Sprüche sind hammer!^^


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Bin nun endlich in Besitz des aktuellen Dream Theater Albums und ziemlich begeistert. Im Vergleich zu Octavarium wieder richtig, richtig genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich gucke grade Children of Bodom: Chaos Ridden Years/Stockholm Knockout Live.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Nightwish - Dead Gardens

Musik schön, Text schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

the unseen - paint it black
finde das es eins der besten coverversionen der rolling stones ist^^


----------



## -PuRity- (25. März 2008)

Motörhead - Bomber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... werd ich mir gleich im Auto anhören, hab die mal wieder rausgekramt ist "Motörhead - The best of" von 1988 *gg*.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Gute Idee, hab auch grad Motörhead angeworfen, aber
das neuste Album, das ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3zLi5zO_1g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3zLi5zO_1g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Song von Rise Against.

Edit: Warum klappt das nicht?


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - Pray

Chellometal ftw!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3zLi5zO_1g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3zLi5zO_1g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach der beste Song von Rise Against.



Erklärung


----------



## Amarillo (25. März 2008)

Lützenkirchen! Druff Druff Druff

Warum? Ganz einfach. Harter Arbeitstag und gut zum abreagieren!


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Karpaten Hund Zusammen Verschwinden, geradeheute das Album gehohlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ma gucken ob der rest des albums genauso gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Karpaten Hund Zusammen Verschwinden, geradeheute das Album gehohlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein beispiel dafür wie toll der nachtschwärmer thread ist und wie unser aller leben verbessert!!!

was ich grad höre sag ich lieber net obwohls so verdammt  geil is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (25. März 2008)

Es ist zwar noch nicht soweit aber für nachtschwärmer ist auch dieser song genial:

Klick


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was ich grad höre sag ich lieber net obwohls so verdammt  geil is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, trifft auf das was ich gerade höre auch zu.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Dank "Systematic Chaos" bin ich seit langem mal wieder im Dream Thater Fieber und höre nun von Anfang an die Alben nochmal durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist grad mit dem letzten Song, "Space-Dye Vest" an der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. März 2008)

Böhse Onkel, kreuz und quer durch die Playlist.


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

Justin Sane - Cassette Deck, Road Trip, Grand Canyon
ich find das soloprogramm das er aufgestellt hat einfach nur geil^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. März 2008)

Ich traue mich kaum, dieses Bild hier zu zeigen, aber da das Album ja auch öffentlich in den Läden steht, ist es ja nicht so schlimm.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - Life Burns!

Richtig was zum Mitgrölen und Abreagieren.^^


----------



## Bankchar (26. März 2008)

Das neue Patd Album


----------



## -PuRity- (26. März 2008)

Eisregen - Elektrohexe

"HEY HEY Elektrohexe...!"

Gut das ich grad allein im Büro bin, werds in 10 min wenn die anderen wieder kommen wohl ausmachen müssen ;(


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Das ist cool, -PuRity- ^^

Ich hör grad: HIM - Vampire Heart


----------



## -PuRity- (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist cool, -PuRity- ^^
> 
> Ich hör grad: HIM - Vampire Heart



Ich hätt meinen nick echt ohne dieses ganze beknackte Strichgroßklein - Gedöns schreiben sollen... das ist ja grauenhaft wenn das einer schreiben muss o_O

Listens to: Radio.. ka was es ist, es klingt nach Pet Shop Boys auf Speed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Och, es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HIM - Behind The Crimson Door


----------



## -PuRity- (26. März 2008)

Hurt - Rapture

Sehr gute Musik auch wenn ich normalerwiese härteres höre. Is irgendwie sowas wie "Tool light". Mal auf youtube ne Hörprobe wert ;P

lg,

Pure/Dan (um dem -PuRity- Gekrakel ein vorläufiges Ende zu bereiten)


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Eisregen - Elektrohexe
> 
> "HEY HEY Elektrohexe...!"
> 
> Gut das ich grad allein im Büro bin, werds in 10 min wenn die anderen wieder kommen wohl ausmachen müssen ;(


Hör ich auch grad, ist schon ein geiles Lied. Aber nichts übertrifft "Frischtot"!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ja, Frischtot ist geil!

Passte gestern zu mir. x]


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, Frischtot ist geil!
> 
> Passte gestern zu mir. x]


Naja, du hast gestern viel (Schweine-)Fleich gegessen, in Frischtot
hat das ganze einen anderen Hintergrund, als bei dir,
hoff ich mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich mehr die Gier danach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich mehr die Gier danach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Menschen zu schlachten? Achso, wenns weiter nichts ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Egal, kapierste eh net...


Hör' grad: Apocalyptica - Quutamo

Apocalyptica ist immer gut zum Abreagieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

ich hör grad kafkas - ihr blut ist ein gutes geschäft



> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt wiederhole
> und du selber alles weisst
> Respektieren- tolerieren kann ich's nie!
> Den Akkumulator ihrer Leiden nennt man ein Stück Lebenskraft
> ...



warum? bei dem ganzen gefasel über fleisch und so war mir grad danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Ich höre mir gerde Perfec Insanity von Disturbed an. Den Song gabs kostenlos auf der Seite zu laden, als Vorgeschmack auf das neue Album, auf das ich leider noch warten muss. Aber der Song ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Schandmaul - Willst du


----------



## Osse (27. März 2008)

Eins Zwo - Händchenhalten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChHdYUUqN2s

entspannt mit niveau. außerdem erinnerts mich immer an früher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

HIM - Rip Out The Wings Of A Butterfly (in Endlosschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Gallery Of Suicide

Sehr nettes Album!


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Bloodbath - Bastard son of God

Ich liebe die Stelle bei ~ 2:43 <3


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Eisregen - Am Glockenseil 

<3 Blut und Därme!


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eisregen - Am Glockenseil
> 
> <3 Blut und Därme!




"Ich ... Ich sehe... ein Glockenseil!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eisregen - Sie blutete nur einen Sommer lang

Bin grad wieder voll im Eisregen-Fieber, "Eisenkreuzkrieger" werd ich mir gleich danach anhören <3


----------



## riesentrolli (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich höre das neue anti-flag album. warum? weils neu is und weils geil is!!
was vllt stören könnte ist die tatsache, dass die songs alle recht ähnlich klingen. da sie aber verdammt gut klingen stört mich das nich. und wer abwechslung möchte dem stehen ja noch genug andere anti-flag alben zur verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Eisregen - Fleischhaus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

mal wieder Eisregen mit Dreizehn

Beschäftige mich derzeit einfach zu viel mit den Texten ^^


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score

Ich mag' das Lied. <3

Im Anschluss: Nightwish - Higher Than Hope


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - En Vie

Sehr schönes Lied und der Text ist richtig zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - I Know The Insides Of Women

Wäääh, das ist so scheiße krank = super geil!


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Nightwish - The Kinslayer

For whom the gun tolls
For whom the prey weeps
Bow before a war
Call it religion

Some wounds never heal
Some tears never will
Dry for the unkind
Cry for mankind

Even the dead cry
- Their only comfort
Kill your friend, I don`t care
Orchid kids, blinded stare

Need to understand
No need to forgive
No truth no sense left to be followed

"Facing this unbearable fear like meeting an old friend"
"Time to die, poor mates, You made me what I am!"

"In this world of a million religions everyone prays the same way"
"Your praying is in vain It`ll all be over soon"
"Father help me, save me a place by your side!"
"There is no god Our creed is but for ourselves"

"Not a hero unless you die Our species eat the wounded ones"

"Drunk with the blood of your victims
I do feel your pity-wanting pain,
Lust for fame, a deadly game"

"Run away with your impeccable kin!"

"- Good wombs hath borne bad sons..."
Cursing, God, why?
Falling for every lie
Survivors` guilt
In us forevermore

15 candles
Redeemers of this world
Dwell in hypocrisy:
"How were we supposed to know?"



luve it!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - Deathzone


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Ayreon - The Human Equitation - Day Three: Pain

€: Begründung: Arjen Lucassen ist ein Genie.


----------



## Villano (30. März 2008)

Ignite -Bleeding
hammer geiles lied


----------



## Elekelaeiset (30. März 2008)

Meshuggah - obZen

...einfach weils so schön scheppert^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Pigtails Are For Face Fucking

Brutal Deathcore ist geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - Pray

Begründung zu Apocalyptica steht irgendwo weiter vorne^^


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

Jens O - Movie Mania

Die neue Future Trance bokkt sich einfach nur.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

mad maxamom -  absage nr. 1

das is deutsch-rap nach meinem geschmack!


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Blue October - Hate me

Toller Song. Hat mir meine Mutter von nem Konzert mitgebracht. DIe Band klingt interessant, muss ich mal mehr drüber raussuchen.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Apocalyptica - Path


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Blood Splattered Statisfaction


----------



## maggus (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub Dream Theater ist meine neue Lieblingsband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie

*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie
> 
> *duck und wegrenn*


*stehenbleib und musik genieß*


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Puh, ich hab' mit schlimmerem gerechnet.^^

Edith: 30StM - From Yesterday


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

fällt mir grad so auf: das wird ja fast schon wieder wie der alte thread. das ist nich gut!


----------



## nalcarya (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich sie schon ewig nicht mehr gehört habe - was daran lag dass ich die CD nie auf meine Festplatte gezogen hatte und sie die ganze Zeit bei meinem Freund rumlag.
Ich warte immer noch darauf dass sie mal nach Deutschland kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (31. März 2008)

Turbonegro - Everbody, sell your Body

... to the night!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (31. März 2008)

Joa, mal was ganz anderes :

Fantastischen Vier - Flüchtig

Verdammt geiler Text. Einzige Deutschsprachige Rap Gruppe die ich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Waking The Cadaver - Chased Through the Woods By A Rapist
> Von dem Album 'Perverse Recollections Of A Necromangler':
> 
> 
> ...


Nach dem ersten Schultag, tut das richtig gut!


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Open my Grave und Lord of the Flies! Mwaaaah. Headbang & Rumhüpfdrang. Ich brauch ein Konzert, jetzt! SOFORT! Oo


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

HIM - Join Me

Passt so schön zu meiner Stimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (31. März 2008)

Finntroll - Trollhammaren

N> Horn mit Met und ne ordentliche Portion Bärtiger Bierbauchweiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Fettes Brot - Automatikpistole


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Ich höre gerade seit langem mal wieder Rammstein.

Muss einfach mal wieder sein, weil die einfach geile Musik machen. Ich liebe die Texte dieser Band, die sind einfach einzigaritg umd zum Teil sehr literarisch oft auch in Gedicht-Form, was mir sehr gefällt, als Gedichte-Fan. Deshalb hab ich mir auch "Messer" gekauft, aber das gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs jetzt endlich auch! Heute Mittag angekommen... Ziemlich kuhl!


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

HIM - Right Here In My Arms

Ich finde, dass HIM sehr schöne Musik und Texte macht. Und Ville Valos Stimme ist einfach unglaublich!


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

HIM - Gone With The Sin



> Ich finde, dass HIM sehr schöne Musik und Texte macht. Und Ville Valos Stimme ist einfach unglaublich!


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Rage - Gentle Murders

Endlich wieder ein Album von Rage mit ausnahmslos guten Liedern!


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt endlich auch! Heute Mittag angekommen... Ziemlich kuhl!


Da du als Wohnort "RLP/Eifel" angegeben hast weise ich dich jetzt einfach mal auf das Konzert am 03.05. im JUZ in Andernach hin -> http://juz-andernach.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd mit 75%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch da sein 
btw war der Gig mit Lingua Mortis Orchester in Wacken ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da du als Wohnort "RLP/Eifel" angegeben hast weise ich dich jetzt einfach mal auf das Konzert am 03.05. im JUZ in Andernach hin -> http://juz-andernach.de/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fahr 15 Min. dahin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ...werde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit anwesend sein.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (31. März 2008)

Minus the Bear - the game needed me

Weil grade frisch bekommen und wie ich bisher beurteilen kann:
gailerschais!


----------



## RedCroft (31. März 2008)

Ich gucke gerade simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (31. März 2008)

anti flag - turncoat 
und gleich csi : ny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2008)

@R!se Aga!nst:

HAMMERGEILE SIG!!!! *rofl*

Wie geil ist das denn? xD

BTT: 23 verdammte/schöne Stunden Böhse Onkelz hab ich auf dem PC. o.O

Und momentan läuft "20 Jahre - Live In Frankfurt".

Danach...hmm... "Es ist soweit". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich fahr 15 Min. dahin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hui^^ wir fahren dann doch ca 45min, aber das lohnt sich ja eigentlich immer wenn's nen Anlass gibt ins JUZ zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft bei mir grad, denn ich war eben einkaufen und draußen ist es ja sowas von verdammt *Frühling*... und In Extremo, ganz besonders _Nymphenzeit_ (welches gleich nach dem Album drankommt) sind meine ultimative Frühlingsgefühle Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. April 2008)

_*The Dark Eternal Night*_ vom *Dream Theater* Album Systematic Chaos.

Das Lied ist so unglaublich gut, nein was red ich, es ist genial. Genial gut. Fesselnd, spannend, mitreißend.


----------



## Jabazan (2. April 2008)

Haut euch mal samurai.fm während ihr Farmt rein macht echt mehr spass dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilianus (2. April 2008)

Naja zur Zeit Heading Northe von Stormwarrior hab das Album gerade gekauft und höres es jetzt bis zum umfallen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. April 2008)

Dragonforce-Through the Fire and the Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin im mom DragonForce abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bin im mom DragonForce abhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da schmeiß ich doch auch grad mal Dragonforce an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



My Spirit Will Go On 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Headless

Eigentlich purer Zufall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

Apocalyptica - Nothing else matters (finde ich besser als die Originalversion)


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder rausgekramt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Album Krebskolonie von Eisregen, sehr geil! Hundert Mal besser als "Hexenhaus"!


----------



## Ragox (3. April 2008)

Eisenfunk - Duck and Cover

Richtig geiler Industrial, lässts sichs viel besser mappen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal als Wacken Einstimmung, hab ja nun gesicherte Presse-Tickets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich Bruce Dickinson solo fast noch lieber mag als Iron Maiden, auf jeden Fall lieber als neuere Maiden Sachen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Worte. *Träne wegwisch*


----------



## maggus (3. April 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> _*The Dark Eternal Night*_ vom *Dream Theater* Album Systematic Chaos.
> 
> Das Lied ist so unglaublich gut, nein was red ich, es ist genial. Genial gut. Fesselnd, spannend, mitreißend.



Dream Theater ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab grade *In the Presence of Enemies Part I + II* vom gleichen Album laufen, einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die aktuelle Scheibe ist ganz brauchbar. Das als fettes Comeback-Album gefeierte Brave New World finde ich ehrlich gesagt eher durchschnittlich, da fehlt einfach die Maiden-typische Verspieltheit, bei Dance of Death verdamme ich den verfluchten Synthesizer, aber auch hier sind die meisten Tracks eher Durchschnitt. Bei Maiden fehlt einfach seit Fear of the Dark wieder ein verdammt starker Song, die ALben sind als Gesamtwerk in Ordnung, aber es sticht kein einzelner Titel heraus.


----------



## d2wap (4. April 2008)

Ich höre gerade...
..den Staubbsauger der Putzfrauen auf dem Gang.

Es ist früh am Morgen und es ist Putzzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (4. April 2008)

My Dying Bride - Wreckage Of My Flesh

...und nebenher bisserl Pro7 auffem Lappi


----------



## maggus (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kansas - Carry on Wayward Son

Ein Meilenstein der Rockgeschichte..
Neben Dust in the Wind der wohl einzige große Hit von Kansas.. Sozusagen ein Two-Hit-Wonder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Disturbed-Land of Confusion 

YEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH Carry on Wayward Son ist so geil,hab ich das erste mal auf GH2 gehört und fande es nur geil!Die Leadguitar haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Ich höre grade 'Ich, Gina Wild' von Michaela Schaffrath...

Bis jetzt ganz ordentlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich höre grade 'Ich, Gina Wild' von Michaela Schaffrath...
> 
> Bis jetzt ganz ordentlich...
> 
> ...


Hast du auch die Filme gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Filme gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Der? Nur 3 glaub ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Das Video von dir im "Selfpwned"-Fred, fand ich echt scheiße! Ziemlich geschmacklos!


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btw: Das Video von dir im "Selfpwned"-Fred, fand ich echt scheiße! Ziemlich geschmacklos!


Ich sage nichts mehr dazu


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich sage nichts mehr dazu


Joa Problemen geh ich auch immer aus dem Weg.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Joa Problemen geh ich auch immer aus dem Weg.


Ich hab schon Post von nem Mod bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Disturbed - Land of Confusion*

Echt netter Genesis-Coversong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2008)

Ich höre grad Fleischhaus von Eisregen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin' 

Einfach ein Singer/Songwriter Meisterwerk...


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Ich gucke grade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammergeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilianus (6. April 2008)

Finntroll Trollhammaren. Warum.... ka ist einfach ein geiler Song. Vor allem Morgens um halb 11.


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dream Theater - New Millennium

aus dem Album "Falling Into Infinity"

Ein wahnsinnig genialer Opener, eine gnadenlose Jagd durch dutzende Songmotive und -themen in knapp 9 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Linkin Park-Somewhere I Belong


----------



## Illaya (6. April 2008)

Ich seh grade das Buffedforum und höre

Escape the Fate - My Apocalipse


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Ich begutachte gerade meinen neusten Blog und höre dabei:

AC/DC - Back in Black


Oultskuhl!


----------



## CreepingPhobia (6. April 2008)

Bayern : Bochum auf Premiere


----------



## Jácks (6. April 2008)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Bayern : Bochum auf Premiere


BOCHUMMMMMMMMM,der Beste verein hinter S04 und RWE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

South Park - Staffel 6 - Folge 13 - Die Rückkehr Der Gefährten Des Rings Zu Den Zwei Türmen

Die beste Folge nach 'Make Love, not Warcraft' und 'Das gabs doch schon bei den Simpsons'!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar gleich vorbei, aber was solls. Danach gehts erstmal mit dem Hund runter und damit das nicht allzu langweilig ist, wird dabei BO gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night


----------



## Gorbazgormson (10. April 2008)

saviour machine Legend I-III
ratm alles wo gibt
sick of it all alles wo gibt


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> South Park - Staffel 6 - Folge 13 - Die Rückkehr Der Gefährten Des Rings Zu Den Zwei Türmen
> 
> Die beste Folge nach 'Make Love, not Warcraft' und 'Das gabs doch schon bei den Simpsons'!




jap die ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Schon seit 4 Stunden die selbe Playlist von den Ärzten, System of a Down, Slayer und Slipkot :>
Edit: Und mit diversen Oldies + viel Solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Ich höre gerade Musik und sehe einen Film.

Das mache ich, weil mir a) sonst langweilig wäre und b) hab ich vergessen... ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (11. April 2008)

Eisregen - Schwarze Rose

weils kuhl ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. April 2008)

ich höre atm nur das brummen vieler pc lüfter und der klimaanlage, mehr is im computerkabinet nich erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich höre atm nur das brummen vieler pc lüfter und der klimaanlage, mehr is im computerkabinet nich erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also hier läuft auch noch so'n bisschen Musik aus den Notebookboxen, sofern nicht grad telefoniert wird :>


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Motörhead - God was never on your side

Langsames Lied, trotzdem find ichs gut, das gibts selten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.o.d. - when angels and serpents dance

endlich hab ich es!! *freu*
habs jetz schon n paar mal durchgehört und finde es verdammt gut. vor allem "it can't rain every day" hat es mir angetan.
aber egal wie toll das album is, sonny sieht ohne dreads einfach scheiße aus.


----------



## maggus (11. April 2008)

Disturbed - 10,000 

Geiler Track!


----------



## Mirror's Truth (11. April 2008)

Slipknot My Plaque  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJAkeYFf9sU

Begründung: Weil es einfach nur geil is und ich die nachbarn die dauernd techno hören nerven kann


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2008)

Mirror schrieb:


> Slipknot My Plaque  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJAkeYFf9sU
> 
> Begründung: Weil es einfach nur geil is und ich die nachbarn die dauernd techno hören nerven kann



Eine Mit-Made! Ich fühle mich so heimisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Buffed-Cast 82 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Ich gucke gerade "South Park - Rauf auf's Huhn!" .


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2008)

Ich höre Bon Jovi-Last Man Satnding


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ROFL LOL

Viele werden wohl beim Anblick des Bildes denken, das dies ein Hentai-Film ist. Das ist es allerdings nicht. Es ist eine bekloppte, sehr lustige Anime-Serie.

Kann man sehr gut Lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Bon Jovi-Bells of Freedom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur geeeeeeiiil.So muss ne Balade sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich schon ein paar einzelne Songs hatte hab ich mich dazu entschieden die beiden Alben dann doch zu kaufen. Sind sehr geil und die Jungs machen echt Klasse Musik.

Der geilste Song ist wohl immer noch mit Abstand Die MF die. Den sollte wohl jeder kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

ZSK-Keine Angst

ich liebe diesen Song und die Lyrics enthält nicht als die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirror's Truth (13. April 2008)

Amon Amarth - Victorious March

Das hat so ne geile melodie^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ZSK-Keine Angst
> 
> ich liebe diesen Song und die Lyrics enthält nicht als die Wahrheit
> 
> ...


Oo du steinewerfer du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Oo du steinewerfer du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Aber du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich darf das^^

btt:
da du mich angesteckt hast hör ich grad alles was ich von zsk hab (also eigtl alles was es von zsk gibt^^)


----------



## KaugummiPrinzesschen (13. April 2008)

Emilie Autumn - Swallow


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Ich hör grade J.B.O. - Hose runter

J.B.O. ist einfach geil! Die machen aus langweiligen Liedern echte Kracher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (14. April 2008)

Cliteater - Whore´s Desire

Einfach nur geil *wilddurchdiegegendmosh*


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Ich gucke gerade Scary Movie 3.5

Sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Ich geb mir gerade auf meinem kleinen Fernseher(der direkt neben meinem Monitor steht) zum zichsten mal eine Gesunde Mischug aus Southpark und Happy Tree Friends XD
Irgendwie muss ich doch dafür Sorgen das ich eine Ausrede für meinen Geistigen Zustand habe...

An mukke hör ich gerade das neue Album von Caliban

Siehe dazu passend meinen neuesten Blog eintrag


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

ich guck grade "detroit rock city"^^


----------



## maggus (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Disturbed - Pain Redefined


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Ich hab mal wieder das hier ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon länger nicht mehr gehört, sehr geiles Album!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil ich rausfinden will wleches besser is^^
und ich bin schon jetz der meinung, dass es das selbstbetitelte is


----------



## Jácks (15. April 2008)

Bullet for my Valentine-Hearts burst into fire

Das soooooo schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. April 2008)

anti-flag - death of a nation


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Träne kann ich mir leider nie verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

keny arkana - la rage



gaaaaanz pöser französischsprachiger hip hop


----------



## nalcarya (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil das Album richig gut ist und die Stimme von Ville Valo mich immer wieder wuschig macht :>


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> ich guck grade "detroit rock city"^^



You wanted the best. 
You got the best. 
The hottest band in the world ... KISS \m/

Ich höre grade nur den Tanklaster, der die Tankstelle beliefert, welche meinem Büro gegenüber liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

höre grade: underoath - reinventing your exit


----------



## Villano (17. April 2008)

the unseen - talking bombs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Ich hör' gerade Waking the Cadaver - Always Unprotected  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirror's Truth (17. April 2008)

As I lay dying - I never wanted


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

Drop Dead, Gorgeous - Knife vs. Face Round 1


----------



## Loktor (17. April 2008)

Korn - Divine


----------



## -PuRity- (18. April 2008)

Behemoth - Demigod (Album)


----------



## Villano (18. April 2008)

the unseen - false hope


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie jedes Album, einfach geil.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Tokio Hotel - Durch den Monsun

*g*

Im Moment hör ich eine wilde Mixtur aus Black Sabbath, Rolling Stones und Deep Purple 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auch ne Playlist)


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Pigtails Are For Face Fucking  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brutal Deathcore ist das einzig wahre!


----------



## Lios (18. April 2008)

Linkin Park:
Dedicated


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ZSK-Keine Angst
> 
> ich liebe diesen Song und die Lyrics enthält nicht als die Wahrheit
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Danket dem Herrn

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Lied der Onkelz!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

hör grad die neuen songs von holger burner auf http://www.myspace.com/holgerburner
soooo geil


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Chased Through the Woods By A Rapist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will die mal Live hören, die Band ist so geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Bullet of my Valentine-Eye of Storm

richtig geil,i love bfmv <3


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

AC DC - Highway to Hell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I'm on the Highway to Hehell...on the highway to hehell...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

Ist mal eine andere Story und ein eigenartiger interessanter Hintergrund, als man es erwarten würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Absurd, mit dem neuen Album "Der fünfzehnjährige Krieg".
Ziemlich geil, auch wenn die manch ältere Version besser klingt...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

also ich sehe mir grade die verscheidensten threads hier im buffed forum an, lese sie mir durch und schreibe sinnvolle und auch teils sinnlose antworten dazu^^
außerdem höre ich gleich noch seeed Dickes B und dann ma shcauen iwelche lieder noch von seeed^^
einfach zu geil die band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Kommissar Rex auf Sat 1. auf Stumm %)

Höre " Fornika " der Fantastischen Vier, finde die Musik einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann hörst du denn J.B.O.? Find ich gut, ist ne geile Band!

Btt: J.B.O. - Hose runter


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit wann hörst du denn J.B.O.? Find ich gut, ist ne geile Band!
> 
> Btt: J.B.O. - Hose runter



Seit gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, also dazu gekommen ist es durch den Support-Auftritt bei Vaya Con Tioz. Da fand ich die so gut, dass ich mir was holen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Album, neuer Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein bisschen Thrash schadet nie... Das beste Album von Kreator!


----------



## Tahult (21. April 2008)

Die Hymne vom diesjährigen Melt!-Festival geht bei mir nicht mehr raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. April 2008)

Das bisher einzige aufgenommene Lied der Band meines Freundes - seine Stimme macht mich so wuschig und das obwohl die Aufnahme gar nicht mal gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.novocaine-band.com


----------



## -PuRity- (22. April 2008)

BFMV - Waking the demon

Dachte, das neue Album wär durchweg Mist zumindest was ich bisher gehört hab. Aber diese Lied ist verdammt gut und revidiert meine Meinung wieder etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das bisher einzige aufgenommene Lied der Band meines Freundes - seine Stimme macht mich so wuschig und das obwohl die Aufnahme gar nicht mal gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol

na da wird er sich ja jedes mal "freuen" wenn du das Lied gehört hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (22. April 2008)

Ich höre grade:
Deichkind - Beweg Dich (Extended Version)


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Marduk - Christraping Black Metal

Mmmh, irgendwie... langweilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol
> 
> na da wird er sich ja jedes mal "freuen" wenn du das Lied gehört hast
> 
> ...


:>

Höre im Moment



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geniales Konzeptalbum mit starker Story - wie alles von Ayreon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

we don't get fooled again

rock in seiner reinsten form


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

Noch zwölf Minuten dann beginnt Dr House und ich bin weg.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Ohh... .der Bassisst is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Ich hab Flo2/Dargrimm gefunden! Da war er zwar noch etwas dünner und jünger ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber er konnte schon rocken!


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

Höre grade Fettes Brot mit ' Erdbeben ' 
weil,
fettes brot sehr chillige musik zum entspannen macht^^
Und das lied ist n1^^


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Absurd - Pesttanz (neue Version)

Das neue Album ist echt geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Wie immer auf der Arbeit und ich höre DRS3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkelchen (23. April 2008)

Von Nuhr

" Nuhr am nörgeln"

Soooo lustig


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

the unseen - talking bombs


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/berlinboomorchestra

deutscher ska/reggae, der gefällt


----------



## Tan (23. April 2008)

Rise Against -- State of the Union


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

AC/DC - Hells Bells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is' ja schon 'ne geile Band... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

the unseen - in your place


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Funkelchen schrieb:


> Von Nuhr
> 
> " Nuhr am nörgeln"
> 
> Soooo lustig



Das bringt mich auf eine Idee, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Wizo - Kopfschuss...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

wizo - pippi



der song is noch geiler als schneemann von den kafkas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wizo - pippi
> 
> der song is noch geiler als schneemann von den kafkas
> 
> ...



ey nix gegen schneemann^^

"kleber ein bischen kleber" xD



Fidl Kunterbunt - Ihr seid die wahren Terroristen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ey nix gegen schneemann^^
> 
> "kleber ein bischen kleber" xD
> [...]


ich hab nie was gegen schneemann gesagt. der song is herrlich. mit dem hab ich mich in weihnachtstimmung gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab nie was gegen schneemann gesagt. der song is herrlich. mit dem hab ich mich in weihnachtstimmung gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kafkas wollten sich eigentlich kampfgas nennen und sind eine rechtsrockband  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sie wollten sich nur unter die linke szene schieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das haben sie uns nachm konzert im "vorbereitungsraum" gesagt.... war echt geile stimung XD)

Fidl Kunterbunt - Grenz´n, Mauern, Stacheldrähte


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

anti-flag - captain anarchy


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

oxo86 - so beliebt und so bescheiden


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Der Shakes und Fidget Song. Echt gut.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Slime - Zweifel


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmhh... WIZO, Anti-Flag... mmmh, neue "Freunde"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich frag mich schon die ganze zeit wieso du nich geckickt oder irgendwas worden bist aber naja... es gibt eben menschen die nich aus der vergangenheit gelernt haben...

Dritte Wahl - Nur ein Sklave


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich frag mich schon die ganze zeit wieso du nich geckickt oder irgendwas worden bist aber naja... es gibt eben menschen die nich aus der vergangenheit gelernt haben...


Das manche Leute auch auf alles anspringen, Herr Ernst....


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das manche Leute auch auf alles anspringen, Herr Ernst....


jop so bin ich halt.. nur ich heiß nich ernst?

Die Leims - Nazischwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Stabbed In The Throat


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

von stahlgewitter sind alle alben indiziert...


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

> "Verbotene Früchte, die schmecken am besten!"



Btt: Cannibal Corpse - Headless


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

das is schonmal ein grund weshalb er hier gespert werden sollte :]

ich sag ja auch nich das ich 
wizo - kein gerede 
höhre :]

NoRMAhl - Blumen im Müll


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

wollts nur gesagt haben. ka ob daraus konsequenzen gezogen werden


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wollts nur gesagt haben. ka ob daraus konsequenzen gezogen werden


müste eigentlich.. sonst könnte er gleich ein hakenkreuz in seine sig machen...


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> das is schonmal ein grund weshalb er hier gespert werden sollte :]


Mmmh, wer sagt das ich das auch wirklich höre? Wer sagt dass ich die Aussage des gepostet Zitates unterstütze?


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

du? wenn du nur halbwegs glaubwürdig wärst...

S.i.K. - Soldaten


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> müste eigentlich.. sonst könnte er gleich ein hakenkreuz in seine sig machen...


Rofl, jetzt mach aber halblang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da will man die Leutchen ärgern und zack hat man sowas an der Backe,
in Zukunft lass ich das lieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, jetzt mach aber halblang...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


soll ich dir ein taschentuch reichen?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, wer sagt das ich das auch wirklich höre? Wer sagt dass ich die Aussage des gepostet Zitates unterstütze?


hmm du bist tophörer von landser...


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Und was hat das hier mit dem Forum zu tun? Ich habe NIE! jemanden diskriminiert oder sonstiges, geschweige denn dieses Thema großartig angeschnitten oder bestimmte Ideologieen standhaft vertreten! Für was willst du mich hier verantwortlich machen?

So und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb!

Btt: Waking The Cadaver - Always Unprotected


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und was hat das hier mit dem Forum zu tun? Ich habe NIE! jemanden diskriminiert oder sonstiges, geschweige denn dieses Thema großartig angeschnitten oder bestimmte Ideologieen standhaft vertreten! Für was willst du mich hier verantwortlich machen?
> 
> So und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb!
> 
> Btt: Waking The Cadaver - Always Unprotected


1. das hat was mit den thread zu tun!
2. ich hab jetz keine lust deine mehr als 5000 beiträge durchzulesen um was diskiminierendes zu finden.
3. mhhh indem du Lander, Stahlgewitter oder andere Bands höhrst vertrittst du keine Ideologie?
4. für deine dummheit
5. ich hab dich nich lieb, will dich nich lieb haben und werde dich ncih liebhaben

LAK - Krieg


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

Anti-Flag - If You Wanna Steal (You Better Learn How To Lie)


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> 1. das hat was mit den thread zu tun!
> 2. ich hab jetz keine lust deine mehr als 5000 beiträge durchzulesen um was diskiminierendes zu finden.
> 3. mhhh indem du Lander, Stahlgewitter oder andere Bands höhrst vertrittst du keine Ideologie?
> 4. für deine dummheit
> 5. ich hab dich nich lieb, will dich nich lieb haben und werde dich ncih liebhaben



1. Wer ist denn auf das Späßchen als erstes eingegangen? Ja, richtig, du!
2. Du würdest auch nichts finden.
3. Lesen, Junge, lesen! Ich hab hier (im Forum) nie, eine bestimmte Ideologie vertreten und werde das auch so beibehalten! Ich bekenne mich zu nichts!
4. Du unterstellst mir also Dummheit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass ich dumm bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Ich hab dich aber lieb!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Cannibal Corpse - I Will Kill You


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Wer ist denn auf das Späßchen als erstes eingegangen? Ja, richtig, du!
> 2. Du würdest auch nichts finden.
> 3. Lesen, Junge, lesen! Ich hab hier (im Forum) nie, eine bestimmte Ideologie vertreten und werde das auch so beibehalten! Ich bekenne mich zu nichts!
> 4. Du unterstellst mir also Dummheit?
> ...



1. wo war das bitte schön spaß?
2. pech
3. naja ich kann ja mal suchen.. hab aber keine lust..
4. jaja da glaub lieber nich so viel...
5. LmaA

ESA Zecken - Was ist los mit euch


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> 5. LmaA


Du willst das ich gebannt werde und beleidigst mich, obwohl ich immer sachlich geblieben bin und niemand blöd angemacht, bzw. verarscht habe? Diskutieren ist sinnlos, wenn einer der Teilnehmer nicht dazu fähig ist...
Bild dir deine Meinung, ich werde nichts mehr dazu sagen, aber wenn du mich beschuldigst, liefer auch standfeste Beweise/Argumente etc.

Btt: Cannibal Corpse - Chambers Of Blood


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute angekommen, 1A-Album!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir kommts morgen, bin mal gespannt was er alleine auf die Reihe gekriegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

Cancer Bats - Pneumonia Hawk


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

Onkelz - Nichts Ist Für Die Ewigkeit


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Derzeit Simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Springfield ist die fetteste Stadt der Welt!


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

Pennywise- Fuck Authority


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

onkelz - bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt


----------



## nalcarya (25. April 2008)

Mein Freund hat sich gestern Guitar Hero III für die Wii gekauft und spielt grad den Song _Barracuda_ von keine Ahnung wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (25. April 2008)

> es gibt eben menschen die nich aus der vergangenheit gelernt haben...



diesen satz sollten die selbsternannten sozialisten mal ganz langsam durchlesen und bitte merken.

The Who- Magic Bus


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

onkelz - kneipenterroristen


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

montreal - sol ang die fahne weht


----------



## CharlySteven (26. April 2008)

oxo86 - wochenende :]


----------



## Dargun (26. April 2008)

das letzte für heute ^^ 

onkelz - mexico


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei mir kommts morgen, bin mal gespannt was er alleine auf die Reihe gekriegt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seine Stimme kommt nicht so gut zur Geltung, aber sonst ist es nen geiles Album.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings wurde "Bitte töte mich" durch eine Frauenstimme "versaut".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Läuft schon die ganze Zeit ^^ :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (26. April 2008)

incubus - megalomaniac


----------



## Nevad (26. April 2008)

Busy P - Rainbow Man


----------



## Villano (26. April 2008)

justin sane - tommy gun


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

onkelz - nur die besten sterben jung


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

ich will euch nicht den spaß verderben,aber ihr wisst wieso der alte geschlossen wurde? weil nur die namen durchgespamed wurden,ich rate euch aufzuhöhren,sonst kommt hier noch n gm vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nur n tipp,mir egal^^)


----------



## nalcarya (27. April 2008)

*chopizustimm*

Ich suche momentan verzweifelt nach meinen Dead kennedys CDs, dank Guitar Hero III und dem darin enthaltenen _Holiday in Cambodia_ würde ich das ganz zeug echt gern nochmal hören - aber keine Ahnung wo ich die CDs hingewuselt hab :/

Höre aktuell 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und freue mich mal wieder darüber wie eigentlich recht melancholische Musik einem doch so gute Laune verschaffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Dream Theater - In the Presence of Enemies Pt. I + II*
aus dem Album *Systematic Chaos*

Die beiden Tracks am Stück (eigentlich ist es ja nur einer, aber der wurde geteilt) sind das beste, was DT in den letzten Jahren fabriziert haben. Da kommt auch das groovige *The Dark Eternal Night* vom selben Album nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon das 5-minütige Instrumental Intro reißt mich jedesmal mit, und der erste Auftritt des Dark Master.. Ach, hörts euch einfach selbst an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Ich gucke mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geiler Film...


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich will euch nicht den spaß verderben,aber ihr wisst wieso der alte geschlossen wurde? weil nur die namen durchgespamed wurden,ich rate euch aufzuhöhren,sonst kommt hier noch n gm vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hatte ich schon mal auf seite 40 angemerkt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=460899

btt:
ich hör grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the exploited - punks not dead

is halt n cooles album und the exploited sind halt the exploited 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (27. April 2008)

Ich habe meine Compilation von DJ Zany(Donkey Rollers, Zany & Tatanka, DV8 usw.) wiedergefunden, wieso verdammt hab ich die solange nicht gehört?!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

und das nächste von the exploited




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind halt einfach klassiker. und das zu recht!
allerdings nich so gut wie punks not dead


----------



## Besieger (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich musst ihn jetzt einfach anguggen. Die türkische Propaganda hat auf jeden Fall in diesem Film ganze Arbeit geleistet. Lässt man das politische weg erreicht der Film aber nur B-Charakter. Naja Chuck Norris auf türkisch halt.


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich heute morgen den 1. Teil geguckt hab, musste ich zwangsweise auch den 2. gucken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (28. April 2008)

ich höre grade das  annotations of an autopsy album Before The Throne Of Infection, da ich die EP saugeil fand.
Jetzt hab ich mir das Album schon so das ein oder andere Mal angehört und muss sagen:
Auch ganz gut, aber nicht sogut wie die EP -.-
die EP war geil weil der sänger einen einfach mal an die Wand gebreed hat und jetzt?stumpfer death metal mit irgendwas gemixt was nach hardcore und metalcore klingt oO


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

ich guck mir grade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an^^
You Wanted the Best, You Got the Best!!


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Ich höre gerade Flogging Molly.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin durch nen Freund auf diese Irish-Punk-Band gekommen und muss sagen, dass die sehr gut klingen. Und wie es der Zufall sol will geht meine Mutter am 13.5. auf ein Konzert von denen. Tja. Nun bin ich dabei. Freu mich schon wahnsinnig, weil die live wohl sehr genial sein sollen. Und bei 7 Alben gibts wohl genug zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich höre gerade Flogging Molly.
> 
> http://emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/3/309943.jpg
> 
> ...


flogging molly sind soooo geil. bin durchs hurricane auf die gekommen. ich empfehle vor allem drunken lullabies


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Der Song ist einfach genial. Ich freu mich schon aufs Konzert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> flogging molly sind soooo geil. bin durchs hurricane auf die gekommen. ich empfehle vor allem drunken lullabies


Ich find deren Song Laura geiler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich dachte Flogging Molly kennt hier niemand außer mir *g*


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Ich gucke gerade die Doku "Der Satansmord - Tod eines Schülers", ganz interessant...
Trotzdem macht Absurd geile Musik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AC/DC - Badlands

Geniale Riffs, so wie man es von AC/DC erwarten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (28. April 2008)

Gerade gucke ich aufgenommene Simpsonsfolgen. Warum?

Bin grad voll aufm Simpsonstripp. Sind einfach genial, der Humor gefällt mir und auch vielen anderen zum Beispiel diversen englisch Lehrern die ich kenne^^


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich find deren Song Laura geiler!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja. Bin acuh erst am Wochenende drauf gekommen. Genau wie auf Dropkick Murphys, die auch sehr geile Musik machen.


----------



## Villano (29. April 2008)

ich guck grade aus dem fenster und sehe wie unsere gegend immer mehr von baustellen verunstaltet wird xD


----------



## Chroesh (29. April 2008)

ich sag nur AMERICAN DAD.....geile sozialkritik an amerika verpackt in einem humor, den man lieben muss


----------



## Chroesh (29. April 2008)

aso und wenn es um mugge geht, dann geht nix über die 4boys von SKÂL...

http://www.myspace.com/skal666


----------



## Jácks (29. April 2008)

Chroesh schrieb:


> aso und wenn es um mugge geht, dann geht nix über die 4boys von SKÂL...
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/skal666


was ein sch***


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Chroesh schrieb:


> aso und wenn es um mugge geht, dann geht nix über die 4boys von SKÂL...
> http://www.myspace.com/skal666


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Musikrichtung: "Christlicher Rap / Death Metal""


Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Chroesh (29. April 2008)

sorry, aber ich glaub, dass du dir die seite net wirklich angeguckt hast, da es ne verarsche gegenüber dem christentum is und der erwähnte deathmetal is ne richtung, die diese jungs stark beeinflusst hat...


----------



## nalcarya (30. April 2008)

Der Sänger bzw Shouter is grässlich, die Musik an sich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ganz lustig... finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somran (30. April 2008)

Badesalz FTW


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted

Ich krieg von denen einfach net genug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Blink 182 das Album.
The Kooks zB. She Moves In Her Own Way etc.


----------



## maggus (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motörhead - Too Good to be True

Eine Ballade. Eine Ballade von Motörhead noch dazu. Aber nach 15 Gläsern Jackie Cola wird auch die raunzige Stimme eines Lemmy Kilmister butterweich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Metalium - Cyber Horizon

Mal wieder was aus den Tiefen der Musiksammlung, das ich in letzter Zeit weniger oft gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Hamburger einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (30. April 2008)

ich hör grade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geile band = geiles album^^


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Ich sehe grade mein Guitar Pro mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit über die Zahlen fegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich versuch auf meiner E-Gitarre 'Bloodsplattered Statisfaction' von Waking The Cadaver zu spielen,
aber ich verzweifel an der Geschwindigkeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Flogging Molly-Drunken lullabies

Tja ihr habt mich wieder drauf gebracht^^
Irish Punk Rock! \m/


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Flogging Molly-Drunken lullabies
> 
> Tja ihr habt mich wieder drauf gebracht^^
> Irish folk Punk Rock! \m/


fixed^^


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fixed^^


Hauptsache es haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Hauptsache es haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr mit eurem Kuschelrock... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deathcore haut rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich sehe grade mein Guitar Pro mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit über die Zahlen fegen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


höhö, mein Freund krebst grad an Raining Blood in Guitar Hero III rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> höhö, mein Freund krebst grad an Raining Blood in Guitar Hero III rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol,ich wünsch ihm viel spaß
Aber nach c.a. 20mal spielen hab ichs auch hinbekommen^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2008)

ich hoere linkin park,ther red jumpsuit apparateus und relient k.
und gucke avatar und naruto


----------



## maggus (1. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klassische Stücke in Kombination mit schnellen Drums und E-Gitarre. Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (1. Mai 2008)

ich hör grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (2. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> lol,ich wünsch ihm viel spaß
> Aber nach c.a. 20mal spielen hab ichs auch hinbekommen^^


Er hat's beim 3ten Versuch geschafft, ich selbst bin nach 5 mal zwar bis in die letzte Phase kommen hab aber da dann noch versagt Oo

Lustigerweise spielt er grad wieder Guitar Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grad läuft Miss Murder von AFI und ich mag das Lied irgendwie ^^


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hör grade Metallica - Sabbra Cadabra von den Garage Inc. CD's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Mai 2008)

BuffedCast 86 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach verdammt geil der mann. geiler inhalt, geile mukke (zwar noch nich perfekt aber die tracks vom neuen album auf http://www.myspace.com/holgerburner versprechen so einiges!!!). und die erinnerugen an sein konzi machen die tracks nochmal doppelt so geil.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Voller Vorfreude auf das bald kommende Album wieder den Reiz der Band entfachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (3. Mai 2008)

METOPE (2005 Kobol) \ [02] Superimbat <3 

Danach denke ich ma Extrawelt - Stammgast oder Drehfehler


----------



## Skrolk (3. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lnxw4HSSPSs&feature=related

X-Japan 'r back.....what else could i say ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Paris '08 ich komme ^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Bwahaha, ich hab' mich so bepisst...

Jünge


----------



## Jácks (3. Mai 2008)

Wenn wir einmal engel sind-Böhse Onkelz

Ey zugeil die Lyrics xD
Das ist zu meiner belustigung^^


----------



## Jácks (3. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bwahaha, ich hab' mich so bepisst...
> 
> Jünge


GEIL!!!

und du warst so de krasse kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (3. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Er hat's beim 3ten Versuch geschafft, ich selbst bin nach 5 mal zwar bis in die letzte Phase kommen hab aber da dann noch versagt Oo
> 
> Lustigerweise spielt er grad wieder Guitar Hero
> 
> ...


auf welcher schwierigkeit denn?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Na da haste ja nen super Dreifachpost hingelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Voller Vorfreude auf das bald kommende Album wieder den Reiz der Band entfachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## BalianTorres (3. Mai 2008)

Bremen Eins - Bulikonferenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Sehr geiles neues Album von Schandmaul.

Ich bin zur Zeit irgendwie total auf nem Folk-Trip. Die Konzerte von Schandmaul hab ich leider um ein paar Tage verpasst. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> auf welcher schwierigkeit denn?


Ich auf Leicht, er auf Mittel - wir haben des Spiel erst seit knapp 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cover von dem Schandmaul Album find ich ja mal schick, aber ich kenne nur die bisherigen Sachen von ihnen und muss sagen dass ich sie nciht so wirklich toll fand. Auch net live. Viel zu viele Lieder die einfach gleich klingen, mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen dazwischen (zB Die Schlacht wobei da im Refrain auch wieder dieses unsägliche Gedudel drunterliegt).


----------



## Destilatus (4. Mai 2008)

Beastie Boys - Body Movin 

:> sehr geil das lied


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rawside - staatsgewalt

is ne geile band. und ich hatte grad bock auf n bissl hardcore punk


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaha...gnihihihihi...ich hab es. Einfach nur schönes Album... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da halt ich auch schon Ausschau nach nem Konzert.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around
Me) 

Ich finde dieses Lied sehr schön und der Sänger sieht auch noch gut aus (kommt selten genug vor^^)!


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Ich gucke grade South Park - Staffel 07 - Folge 09 - Christen rocken fett!


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wenn wir einmal engel sind-Böhse Onkelz
> 
> Ey zugeil die Lyrics xD
> Das ist zu meiner belustigung^^



ZITAT VON DEINER SIGNATUR:



> ]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol

Ich höre grad

Reinhard Mey - Das Narrenschiff

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lz_qPvKCsg

Leider ist alles was er sagt wahr :/


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> lol


Rofl! Wieder ein mediengesteuerte Schlauberger...
Du Onkelz sind keine Nazis (mehr), sie haben sich
schon vor Jahren davon abgewand und sind außerdem
vom Großteil der rechten Szene verhasst. Die Medien
backen den Unsinn bloß immer wieder auf...


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl! Wieder ein mediengesteuerte Schlauberger...
> Du Onkelz sind keine Nazis (mehr), sie haben sich
> schon vor Jahren davon abgewand und sind außerdem
> vom Großteil der rechten Szene verhasst. Die Medien
> backen den Unsinn bloß immer wieder auf...




Es ist nicht nur die Tatsache, dass sie mal Nazis waren, es ist auch so, dass ihre Musik nur aus dummen Gerülpse und Geschreie besteht. Da steckt kein kultureller Wert drin.

Aber egal, hört euch das an. Hauptsache kein HipHop, denn das verdummt wirklich.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur die Tatsache, dass sie mal Nazis waren, *es ist auch so, dass ihre Musik nur aus dummen Gerülpse und Geschreie besteht.*


Befasse dich erst einmal mit der Musik, welche die Onkelz
machen, bevor du so über sie urteilst. Würdest du von
denen Ahnung haben, würdest du, selbst wenn du gegen sie
bist, sagen, dass es nicht so ist wie du es beschreibst. 
Rülpsen und Schreien... die Onkelz... da muss man auch erstmal
drauf kommen, das sind doch normalerweise Vorurteile Black/Death
Metals gegenüber, aber doch nicht die Onkelz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btt: Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged and Gutted


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

onkelz - terpentin


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur die Tatsache, dass sie mal Nazis waren, es ist auch so, dass ihre Musik nur aus dummen Gerülpse und Geschreie besteht. Da steckt kein kultureller Wert drin.
> 
> Aber egal, hört euch das an. Hauptsache kein HipHop, denn das verdummt wirklich.




haste schonmal onkelz gehört...ihre texte sind wahre worte...sry aber dummes gerülpse und geschrei ist das mit sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur die Tatsache, dass sie mal Nazis waren, es ist auch so, dass ihre Musik nur aus dummen Gerülpse und Geschreie besteht. Da steckt kein kultureller Wert drin.
> 
> Aber egal, hört euch das an. Hauptsache kein HipHop, denn das verdummt wirklich.



Uhh, Ahh, das tut weh. Lurock war schneller als ich, ihn mit seiner offensichtlichen Engstirnigkeit und Dummheit zu konfrontieren. MIST VERDAMMTER...

Naja, einen Punkt an Lurock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Mai 2008)

Ich mag die Oneklz auch nicht, aber das liegt daran dass ich finde dass der Sänger absolut nicht singen kann und mir das musikalische Gesamtbild absolut nicht gefällt, die Texte kenne ich folglich nicht soo gut, aber das was ich kenne würde ich nicht als schlecht bezeichnen.

Das was der eine Typ von denen jetzt Solo macht gefällt mir sogar ganz gut, zumal ich seine Stimme viel schöner finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinereiner hört grad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und freut sich auf die Akustiktour mit Eric Fish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

ich mag die onkelz auch nicht. allein die tatsache, dass sie einst der rechten szene angehörten, zeugt von eingeschränkter intelligenz, sry...

gott sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



david guetta - poplife - baby when the lights go out


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Da steckt kein kultureller Wert drin.



Und du entscheidest in was ein kultureller Wert steckt und worin nicht? 

Ich höre diese Band auch nicht, aber es ist einfach dumm eine Musik(richtung) oder sonstige Unterhaltungsmedien als kultur- oder niveaulos zu titulieren.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> aber es ist einfach dumm eine Musik(richtung) oder sonstige Unterhaltungsmedien als kultur- oder niveaulos zu titulieren.


Das würde ich so unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (5. Mai 2008)

Über die Onkelz kann man sich immer streiten, das tu ich sogar mit mir selbst ;D (mag ich sie oder nicht?!).

Ich hör grad Bloodbath - Bastard Son of God (Passend zum beschissenen Arbeitstag)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber egal, hört euch das an. Hauptsache kein HipHop, denn das verdummt wirklich.


soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Hör gerade das neue CoB Album, sehr geil!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin zurzeit richtig süchtig nach den alten Kamellen. Vor allem die Woodstock Versionen sin Gold wert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich mag die onkelz auch nicht. allein die tatsache, dass sie einst der rechten szene angehörten, zeugt von eingeschränkter intelligenz, sry...



Hmm jaaa...... eingeschränkte Intelligenz.... 

Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht??

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:

Anscheinend leidest du unter eingeschränkter Intelligenz. Wäre dies nicht so, dann würdest du dich vielleicht bemühen, die Geschichte der Onkelz zu kennen. 



Ennia schrieb:


> allein die tatsache, dass sie einst der rechten szene angehörten



Rofl. Selten solch einen Müll gelesen.

Naja, geh mal lesen, dann schreib nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl! Wieder ein mediengesteuerte Schlauberger...
> Du Onkelz sind keine Nazis (mehr), sie haben sich
> schon vor Jahren davon abgewand und sind außerdem
> vom Großteil der rechten Szene verhasst. Die Medien
> backen den Unsinn bloß immer wieder auf...




genau, DIE SCHEISS MEDIEN SIND ALLES SCHULD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> genau, DIE SCHEISS MEDIEN SIND ALLES SCHULD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, in diesem Fall ist es nunmmal wirklich so gewesen. Da kannst du sagen, was du willst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nunja, in diesem Fall ist es nunmmal wirklich so gewesen. Da kannst du sagen, was du willst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiss, idR werden onkelzfans nicht müde die schuld auf die medien zu schieben.

btw
das worauf du hier schreibst ist auch ein informationsmedium.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich weiss, idR werden onkelzfans nicht müde die schuld auf die medien zu schieben.
> 
> btw
> das worauf du hier schreibst ist auch ein informationsmedium.
> ...



Uh er schlägt zurück! Aua Aua!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verurteile die Medien nicht, ich kritisiere sie. Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Ach Hip-Hop verdummt?!
Sorry aber das ist blödes Geschwätz...ich kenn auch Intelligente Menschen die Hip-Hop hören ( Die machen zwar nur 1% der Hörer aus aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig ;D  )
Wegen den Onkelz: soll doch jeder hören was er will....
 aber back to topic:
Höre gerade verschiedene Jumpstyle remixes:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BKGTrd7H6Ew&NR=1


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Uh er schlägt zurück! Aua Aua!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




immer wenn irgendwo im internet jemand behauptet die onkelz seien rechts leuchtet bei dir in deiner commandozentrale auf der riesigen weltkart an der wand wohl ein rotes licht auf.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Mai 2008)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist dieser Thread völlig sinnlos.
Denn jeder sieht und hört das gleiche, wenn er hier postet:
Er hört seine Tastatur klimpern und sieht den Thread vor seinen Augen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> immer wenn irgendwo im internet jemand behauptet die onkelz seien rechts leuchtet bei dir in deiner commandozentrale auf der riesigen weltkart an der wand wohl ein rotes licht auf.



Selbst wenn es stimmen würde, und?


----------



## nalcarya (5. Mai 2008)

Freund spielt TF2, klöppelt als Demoman Heavies mit der Schnapsflasche und freut sich darüber nen Ast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue CoB-Album find ich auch toll, sobald die Tourdaten raus sind werden Tickets bestellt.


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es stimmen würde, und?




fürn aussenstehenden irgendwie peinlich, 
aber gut, ist ja dein leben.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju4LN_rAtMM

:>


----------



## maggus (5. Mai 2008)

AC/DC - Live Wire

I'm a Live Wire.. gonna set this town on fire.. *mitsing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*pendulum - hold your colour*

geiles album von ner geilen band. mainstream drum and bass 4tw^^


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

The Used - Let It Bleed

Genau meine Stimmlage zum Mitsingen! xD Und das bei einem Kerl! 
Ich mag The Used... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Children of Bodom - Roadkill Morning


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

megadeth - holy wars


----------



## -PuRity- (6. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das neue CoB-Album find ich auch toll, sobald die Tourdaten raus sind werden Tickets bestellt.



Hm, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal reinhören. Hatte mich nach dem letzten Album, das ich sehr schlecht fand, schon von meinen ehemaligen "Helden" abgewandt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Topic: Radio mit R.E.M - Loosing my Religion (würde gern die Graveworm Version hören ^^)


----------



## nalcarya (6. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal reinhören. Hatte mich nach dem letzten Album, das ich sehr schlecht fand, schon von meinen ehemaligen "Helden" abgewandt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm, dazu sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen, dass ich persönlich das letzte Album (also _Are You Dead Yet?_) auch ziemlich gut fand und ebenfalls auf der zugehörigen Tour war :>


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (6. Mai 2008)

hier wird gezeigt was man alles aus einem traktor holen kann ;D

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DapHhgnm6CQ


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ich höre grad Children Of Bodom - Smile Pretty For The Devil  , das neue Album ist echt geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (6. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Öhm, dazu sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen, dass ich persönlich das letzte Album (also _Are You Dead Yet?_) auch ziemlich gut fand und ebenfalls auf der zugehörigen Tour war :>



Gut, die Aussage das ich es "schlecht" finde war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, sagen wir es konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Ich mag das alte Hatebreeder und die Art wie die Jungs da gespielt haben lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich war gerade in meiner Mittagspause beim Saturn um die Ecke und hab mirn paar Tracks (kann man da immer 30 sek oder so) angehört und muss sagen das sich das ganze doch SEHR vielversprechend anhört.
Ich kauf mir nachher das Album *g*.

Höre gerade: Eisregen - Kaltwassergrab (Ich liebe es keinen Telefondienst zu haben ^^)


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - All love in the world
NIN ist kult! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (6. Mai 2008)

"Massiv In Mensch feat. mind.in.a.box" mit "Supermassive Gravity"

( zu finden auf der "Advanced Electronics Vol. 6" ) 

Vorsicht! Erzeugt das Verlangen ein 'Weltraumspiel' zu zocken oder 'Das Schwarze Loch' nochmal anzusehen.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Eisregen - Fleischhaus

Eisregen hat mit Abstand die geilsten Lyrics!


----------



## Bankchar (6. Mai 2008)

CSI : Miami und danach Dr. House 

Warum ? - Weil mir langweilig ist und es nix besseres im Tv gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (6. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> CSI : Miami und danach Dr. House
> 
> Warum ? - Weil mir langweilig ist und es nix besseres im Tv gibt
> 
> ...


hey dr.house is fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das guckt man nicht aus langeweile oder weils nix besseres gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Das Album ist echt geil, besonders Paralyzed, Hospital und With Me Tonight.^^


----------



## Jácks (6. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> lol


Ich höre normalerweise auch keine Onkelz,aber ich muss dir auch nochmal sagen,sie sind nichtmehr rechts!
Außerdem liest du Posts eigentlich nicht richtig?Da stand drunter,dass das Lied zu meiner belustigung ist^^


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Linkin Park - Meteora =)
Meiner Meinung nach einfach ihr besten Album


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eisregen - Fleischhaus
> 
> Eisregen hat mit Abstand die geilsten Lyrics!



/unterschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Krieger - Mein Kopf dem Henker

Ganz nette deutschsprachige Metal/Punk-Band. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Punk Zeit früher (Abstürzende Brieftauben, Terrorgruppe etc.)


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> /unterschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab Krieger als Vorband von Nightwish gesehen... Oo war eigentlich ziemlich geil musikalisch, nur irgendwer hatte am Ton für den Sänger gepfuscht, den hat man leider gar nicht verstanden, da er von den Insturmenten übertönt wurde.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hab Krieger als Vorband von Nightwish gesehen... Oo war eigentlich ziemlich geil musikalisch, nur irgendwer hatte am Ton für den Sänger gepfuscht, den hat man leider gar nicht verstanden, da er von den Insturmenten übertönt wurde.



Hui, als Vorband von Nightwish ^^. Jo die sind auf jedenfall zu empfehlen, gibts schon ewig die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hör grad Bonny Tyler - Hero (Radio halt)


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Ich rocke mal wieder die Bude mit meiner Allerliebsten (Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), spiele gerade
For Whom The Bell Tolls von Metallica...


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

"Carpe noctem" aus dem Musical "Tanz der Vampire"... Als eindeutiger Nachtmensch halbvampirischer Abstammung (jedenfalls was mein Verhältnis zum Sonnenlicht angeht...) kann ich mich mit dem Stück wunderbar identifizieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

ich hör grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*the used - lies for the liars*

danach kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*the used - the used*

und dann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*the used - in love and death*

vllt werdens auch noch n paar mehr sachen von the used. die band is einfach herrlich und ich hab grad mal wieder so richtig bock drauf


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Ja, das hab' ich jetzt auch vor, aber genau in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, das hab' ich jetzt auch vor, aber genau in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tzz liar liar muss als erstes kommen^^

LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE / HANGING FROM A TELEPHONEWIRE xD


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Wie son kleines Kind: Nänänänänääää! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

is trotzdem verdammt geil der song


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß es doch, denn Schluss find' ich sogar am besten! Und as beste ist, Bert singt in meiner Stimmlage. xD


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe mir gerade die KDD-Folge von gester im Internet an. Meiner Meinung nach die best Krimiserie des öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehens. 

http://kdd.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/16/0,1872,4...00,00.html?dr=1


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

Ich höre gerade das hier.



Dazu mal ne Frage.

Ich kenn den Song schon länger und ich find ihn auch geil. Der Text klingt auch normal und hat nix mit rechts oder ähnlichem zu tun. Aber das Video, gerade das Ende, und die Kommentare schrecken einen dann doch zurück.

Nun meine Frage...weiß jemand ob Megaherz iregendwie irgendwas mit der rechten Szene zu tun hat?

Edit: Das Video ist allerdings nicht von der Band.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> .....
> Nun meine Frage...weiß jemand ob Megaherz iregendwie irgendwas mit der rechten Szene zu tun hat?


Sicherlich nicht!



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Edit: Das Video ist allerdings nicht von der Band.


Daran wirds liegen, wahrscheinlich hat der Videoersteller das letzte Bild bei all seinen Videos reingestellt...


Edit:
Ich höre gerade Excrementory Grindfuckers - Grindcore Out Of Hell... endgeil, ich lach mich bei jedem Lied so schlapp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht!
> Daran wirds liegen, wahrscheinlich hat der Videoersteller das letzte Bild bei all seinen Videos reingestellt...



Ah, ok. Danke. Dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

The Used - Paralyzed

Macht bei immer supergute Laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hör immernoch die Excrementory Grindfuckers, 
diesmal mit: Picknick im Zenit metaphysischen Wiederscheins der astralen Kuhglocke !


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt höre ich von HIM das Album "And Love Said No", aktuell mit dem Lied "Solitary Man". (Ich mag Ville Valo! *g*)


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Ich gucke gerade die South Park-Folge "Die Passion des Juden", mit Mel Gibson... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hör grad von Marilyn Manson "The Nobodies", weil ich so freakige Kerle kuhl finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Daft Punk - Around the world
Weils einfach das beste Lied mit dem besten Video von der besten Band ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Witali - "Witali Night Impressions" 

House at its best!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Flyleaf - I'm So Sick

Mal ein wenig Abwechslung von all den männlichen Stimmen. x]


----------



## rEdiC (14. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hab Krieger als Vorband von Nightwish gesehen... Oo war eigentlich ziemlich geil musikalisch, nur irgendwer hatte am Ton für den Sänger gepfuscht, den hat man leider gar nicht verstanden, da er von den Insturmenten übertönt wurde.


Ich ebenfalls, ich fand die voll scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Pain hat gerockt.


----------



## Dr Jones (14. Mai 2008)

Sehe grad The Protector(Tony Jaa,nicht Jacky Chan)


----------



## Yuukami (15. Mai 2008)

auch auf ide gefahr hin malwieder als konsument illegaler stoffe bezeichent zu werden


ja ich gucke grade 1 2 3 staffel weeds WEILS LUSTIG IST
unteranderem hör ich grad bloodtrunk von CoB


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Flyleaf - I'm Sorry

Die Frau kann echt geil singen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Colbie Caillat - Realize


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

ich guck grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum?
beatsteaks
live
neu


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Ich höre Apologize von One Republic am liebsten. Ich finde, es ist das gelungenste Stück Musik seit Langem. Ein Lied ist erst dann so richtig gut, wenn es eine Gänsehaut hinterlässt. Und das war bei diesem Lied der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Music Monks von Seed....
Hör ich irgendwie immer morgens.... is so "chillig"^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ich höre den ganzen Tag entweder Reggae oder irgendwelchen Kack wo man gut mitsingen kann zB Dear  
 Penis und dergleichen. Gucken tue ich imom nur den Zweiteiler von Andreas Kieling, der Kerl ROCKT nämlich, 
 und gestreamte Family Guy Folgen. Ach ja und in Dekolletes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Ansonsten gucke ich in den Himmel im Schwimmbad, aber nur wenn gutes Wetter ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Flyleaf - I'm Sorry
> 
> Die Frau kann echt geil singen.
> 
> ...



Davon lass ich mich mal inspirierten...

Flyleaf - Cassie

Gute Stimme, musikalisch so lala aber nette Atmosphäre schafft der Song.


----------



## Siu (16. Mai 2008)

Die Ärzte - Live - Rock am Ring 2007 

seeehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Davon lass ich mich mal inspirierten...
> 
> Flyleaf - Cassie
> 
> Gute Stimme, musikalisch so lala aber nette Atmosphäre schafft der Song.



Die hab ich in Berlin Live gesehen, als Voband von Korn. Die sieht nur gut aus, Live bekommt man bei der Ohrenschmerzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag die wirklich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Disturbed - Decadence

Ich liebe Disturbed!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

The White Stripes - Icky Thumb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hammer album!


----------



## nalcarya (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 it!

Ich bräucht nur mal irgendwie die ursprünglichen geschichten zu den liedern, ich hab bei den meisten so ne ganz grobe Ahnung weiß aber nix konkretes... nervig :>


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Evanescence - Going Under

Hammer Stimme hat die Frau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Absurd - Mourning Soul

Schönes langsames Lied, da packt einen das Mitsing-/Mitsummfieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Him - For You




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und jetzt: HIM - Our Diabolikal Rapture

Dieses Lied... fasziniert... mich...^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers - Goldie


----------



## Tistrella (20. Mai 2008)

Die betörenden Stimmen der Player im TS .... der schönste Klang von allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (20. Mai 2008)

ASP - Und wir tanzten

Ganz nett für zwischendurch ^^


----------



## Raggot (20. Mai 2008)

The Berzerker - Abandonment...

Jetzt: 

As I Lay Dying - Confined


----------



## -PuRity- (20. Mai 2008)

Eisregen - Leichenlager

Ich liebe das Lied, die Atmosphäre ist einfach nur genial ^^


----------



## Raggot (20. Mai 2008)

Illdisposed - I believe in me

Geiler Song, genialer Sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mir jetzt das neue Nine Inch Nails Album "The Slip" zu Gemüte führen, was der gute Trent Reznor kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Das nenn ich mal Fanfürsorge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Absurd - Mourning Soul

Mal wieder... Das Lied ist absolut geil!


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn es seltsam klingt: "Die Vogelhochzeit" von Siegfried Strohbach, gesungen vom Jungen Chor Cantemus.

Echt schön umgesetzt, sowie witziger Text.^^


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Stellar - Incubus 
Mein absoluter Lieblingssong! Spiele ich momentan wie verrückt bei Guitar Hero 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Nuclear Blast Allstars - Counterbalance  

I love it!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Mellnäs - Aglepta

Dämonisch und ein wenig gruselig.^^ 

<3


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Threat Signal - A New Beginning 

Weil ich's neu entdeckt hab und grad reinhören tu ...  Und ich finds garnet mal schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

ich guck im mom dr.house 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. Mai 2008)

ich auch =)

Warum? ...weil ich Dr. House mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ich schaue grade bei Giga P3. Hab zwar keine PS3 aber ist trotzdem interessant.^^
Danach kommt Giga Games! <3 Colin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

ich hör grad fette mattafix mukke^^

das chillt so richtig

vorher hab ich konkret dr. house geguckt (wobei ich alles schon kenne (wegen folgenwiederholung und so))


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Mai 2008)

lady bitch ray bei schmidt und pocher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Mai 2008)

DevilDriver - Clouds over California


----------



## nalcarya (21. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lady bitch ray bei schmidt und pocher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find das Outfit was sie hat schick, htt ich auch gern... nur ohne des Loch :>

Meinereiner fährt jetzt gleich ins Kino, Indiana Jones 4 gucken *freu*


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2008)

Ich gucke gerade Faces Of Gore.....
Zum Kotzen geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Mai 2008)

Naja ich kann mir geileres vorstellen als Leute zu sehen die bei Autounfällen etc. sterben. Faces of Death ist in meinen Augen genau sone Scheiße aber naja wer drauf steht...


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Naja ich kann mir geileres vorstellen als Leute zu sehen die bei Autounfällen etc. sterben. Faces of Death ist in meinen Augen genau sone Scheiße aber naja wer drauf steht...


Klar gibts Geileres, aber irgendwie ist das auf gewisse Weise faszinierend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich höre gerade: 
Burzum - Spell Of Destruction


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Mai 2008)

BFMV - Tears don't fall *schnüff*

Finds grad passend


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Tuoll on mun kultani 

Find' das schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (23. Mai 2008)

Im Moment Radio Basel1.


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Mai 2008)

Everlast - What it's like...
Warum? Hmm weil ich's mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

Ich höre gerade:
Waking The Cadaver - Bloodsplattered Satisfaction


----------



## Garafalo (23. Mai 2008)

HIM - Our Diabolical Rapture


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

enter shikari - take to the skies

trancecore is cool. die werd ich mir wohl aufm hurricane dann auch mal geben


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Mai 2008)

SOAD - Toxicity



> enter shikari - take to the skies



Enter Shikari is nice!


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

Ich höre grade:
Absurd - Als die Alten jung noch waren

Geiles Lied, auch leicht auf Gitarre zu spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Mai 2008)

Enya - Only Time

Mal was zum Entspannen...

Danach kommt: Semtex - Happiness

So ziemlich das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Mai 2008)

Im Moment
Xzibit - Hey Now

Danach kommt
Cypress Hill - Jump around


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

HIM - Heartache Every Moment

<3 Ville Valo!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Onkelz-Bin ich nur glücklich,wenn es schmerzt

Das Lied ist soooo geil x33
Man fühlt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

Ich guck gerade n Anime "Rosario & Vampire", ein bissl schräg, aber ganz gut


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Manowar - Master of the Wind    

Manowar einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Metallica - The Unforgiven

Sehr geil!


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Unforgiven ist geil!
Eigentlich ist Metallica grundsätzlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Manowar - Warriors of the World


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Billy Talent - The Ex

Ooooooohrwurm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

Simpsons..Fan seit 1992 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Green Day-St.Jimmy

Eins meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder von GD,einfach nur hammer!


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Club-House at its best!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Necrophagist - Symbiotic In Theory

Gaaijälä Bänt!


----------



## Badwitch22 (27. Mai 2008)

also ich höhr vieles ich höhr hard rock z.b. system of a down ;rock z.b. linkin park ; rap z.b. sido ;  hip hop z.b. flo rida ; jumpstyle z.b. scooter . und noch mehr.....  


ps: ich höhr auch gerne techno ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Big City Beats Vol. 6 ist durch. Jetzt läuft...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Der W - Geschichtenhasser

Ganz gut...


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Very nice music.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

*pew pew*
Wolfgang Gartner - Front to back (original mix).mp3


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

ATM seh ich grade
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eFCBPR-LcO8
und dannach kommt
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4p6_WZJJNBw

So Long
Ay


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Die Fantastischen Vier - Fornika​


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Flyleaf - Perfect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

CSI Miami muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critique (27. Mai 2008)

The Meads Of Asphodel - On Graven Images I Glide Beyond the Monstrous Gates of Pandemonium to Face the Baptized Warriors of Yahweh in the Skull Littered Plain of Esdraelon

Copy & Paste ftw!


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

woa flyleaf sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


all arround me hör ich jeden abend 40-50 mal... naja depri phase halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

The Used - It's Hard To Say

*schmacht* *schmelz*


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

J.B.O. - Hose runter!

Ein Muntermacher... *g*


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Pearl Jam - indifference
aber dieses leid sollte man niemals hören, wenn man liebeskummer hat, betrunken ist und alleine in nem dunklen keller..kann schlecht ausgehn


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

jaha ich kenne auch das original video , aber das hier ist auch witzig ^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Zum abschalten höre ich gerade Ich + Ich - So Soll Es Bleiben


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

habe geade indi dvds ausgegraben^^


----------



## Critique (27. Mai 2008)

Karjalan Sissit - Taa on katastrofi, Saatana
[Tansit on lopu nyt]

Über solche Suizidmucke stolpert man, wenn man eigentlich Knorkator hören will >.>


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

was is das? ich frag mla ganz vorsichtig...


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

Seeehr chillig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - Waking the Demon 

Viel viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hör ich atm rauf und runter^^


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, durch das Gejammer von Zorkal (*Zorkal zuzwinker*) haben 4 Mods, bzw. 3 von 4 entschieden, dass der "Was hört Ihr gerade"-Thread geschlossen wird.
> 
> Hier nun der neue.
> 
> ...




Ich verweise mal ganz unauffällig auf den ersten Post dieses Threads.


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

Necrophagist - The Stillborn One

Die Gitarrensoli sind unglaublich!


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

Oh Noez! Ein Doppelpost... oO


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Bullet For My Valentine - Waking the Demon
> 
> Viel viel geiler
> 
> ...



Hachja, das ist herrlich.^^ Und der Kerl ausm Video ist geil (solange er kein Werwolf ist^^). *schmacht*

Naja, ich hör' grade HIM - Under The Rose

<3 Ville Valo! Der hat so eine geile Stimme! (Ja, ich wiederhole mich gern!)


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Der Kerl aus dem Vid hat Style, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MEIN SHIRT KOMMT MORGEN *freu*
naja HIM gehn so, sind mir n bisschen fremd und so^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Burzum - Dominus Sathanas


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Mal zur Abwechslung: Billy Talent - Cut The Curtains

Der Bass... wow!


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Burzum - War

Varg ist so verdammt bescheuert wie seine Musik gut ist...!


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

Eyes set to Kill- Darling & Young Blood Spills Tonight

einfach nur sehr gute musik, die mich aufbaut und davor bewahrt scheiße zu baun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Waking The Cadaver - I Know The Insides Of Women


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

guck gerade zum zweiten mal : "Kimi ga Nozomu Eien - Folge 12"


----------



## Oonâgh (29. Mai 2008)

Muha! In Flames - Come Clarity...  
*lil' bored*


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Oliver Pocher - Bringt ihn heim

Vorfreude!!! Nur noch 10 Tage, dann geht's loooo-hoooos!!!! *fahne schwenk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Virmalised

Das verzaubert mich immer geradezu. *g*


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

Bullet, alles lieder un EP's... rauf und runter^^

Hab gesetrn abend Michael kohlhaas gesehn im Theater.. war einfach nur ein geiles stück, von der story und dem können der leute... n schmankerl^^


----------



## K0l0ss (2. Juni 2008)

Da komm ich heute aus der Schule, und was liegt da auf dem Tisch? Ein Packet für mich...und was war drin?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sofort ausgepackt und reingehauen. Das neue Album ist echt gelungen. Direkt mit "Indestructible" gehts los. Bomberalarm-Sirenen sind zu hören. MG knattern und dann gehts los. "Insdie the Fire" und "Perfekt Insanity" waren vorher schon als Beispielsongs veröffentlicht. Beide sehr geil. Und auch so sind alle Songs sehr geil. Disturbed haben ihren alten Stil beibehalten. 

Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der schon die vorherigen Alben gut fand.


----------



## Slacker (2. Juni 2008)

hör gerade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Children Of Bodom -  Roadkill Morning

Alexi rockt!


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Ol' Dirty Bastard ft. Busta Rhymes - Woo Hah | Remix


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

Sr-71  Right Now    einfach nur genial und habe das album gerade wieder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (2. Juni 2008)

Ich höre gerade: Mindless Self Indulgence - Mastermind 
das lid ist einfach geil und hat was von den 80´ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

BuffedCast - Episode 90


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Bless The Fall - Black Rose Dying
Ein Bisschen Emocore muss auch mal sein, um richtig gut drauf zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Disturbed - Inside the fire

Nettes Vid und klasse Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juni 2008)

*der raketenhund - raus aus gartenstadt*

laut ihrer myspace seite machen die punk/indie/hardcore. das album find ich einfach geil vor allem weils net so platt is.
vor allem ffm-punkarmee ist geil


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

SIN CITY
hatte ich noch von Sonntag aufm dvd recorder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geiler film, aber besser in englisch!


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

My Chemical Romance - This is how I Disappear


----------



## MadSquare (3. Juni 2008)

sehe: bildshirm
höre: benny benassi - turn me up        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReVw0mxJdoo

warum?
sehe  bildschirm: hab die augen auf und auf bildschirm gerichtet
höre turn me up: <3 den beat und grade alle anderen lieder durch hab.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Das 2. Album von Eluveitie, named Slania.
Weil's einfach geil ist.
Muss man haben.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Billy Talent - Surrender

Passt grade iwie zu meiner Stimmung...


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Billy Talent - Surrender






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz tolles Lied.

Vom Vorgängeralbum: Cut The Curtains!

Ist ein wundervoller Song... 

Billy f@?#1ng Talent!


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schön... angenehm unheimlich.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Von Visison Bleak hab' ich nur gutes gehört, mich selbst aber noch nicht überreden können, was dafür zu zahlen...

Keine Zeit von der böhsesten Band der Welt.

Ach ja...
Kennt ihr last.fm?
Ich hab' das hier schonmal rumgezeigt, glaub ich...

This is me. On Last.FM


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Flyleaf - Cassie

*gute Stimmung benötigt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juni 2008)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/dasichbin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de/user/dasichbin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal schaun...

Darf ich dich mal in die Freunde reinholen?


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2008)

Hammerfall - Fury of the wild


----------



## Dim (4. Juni 2008)

Hören & Sehen:

Avatar: Der Herr Der Elemente


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin durch ein im Interfaceforum hier gepostetes Furor Winterfrost Killvideo auf das Lied "I'm not Jesus" (feat. Corey Taylor) gekommen und hab ich in dieses verliebt. Heute dann das Album gekauft und hör es grad zum ersten mal, vorher besaß ich noch nie ein Apocalyptica Album... klingt aber schonmal ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juni 2008)

Evanescence - Going Under



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zum Abreagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Apocalyptica ist echt gut, habe 2 Alben von denen: Apocalyptica und Cult. <3


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Ich höre grade die Housesektion von Last.fm durch =)


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Blind Guardian Album Nightfall in Middle-Earth.
Kann man immer hören!


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

Das sinnlose Gefasel meines Info-Lehres, weil ich gerade hier im Unterricht sitze. Sowas von langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Nachbar steckt seine Kamera auch nur in den Ausschnitt seiner Nachbarin...


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Blind Guardian Album Nightfall in Middle-Earth.
> Kann man immer hören!


Man kann alles von blind guardian immer hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*gröööhhhl*


----------



## Topperharly (5. Juni 2008)

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## gamerfront (5. Juni 2008)

Ich Höre: Billy Talent - In The Fall ( mir ist langweilig )


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Juni 2008)

Ich höre gerade 2 sehr traurige Lieder :/


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Hello Kitty Titelsong
Furi Kuri Titelsong
Pokemon 3 Titelsong
 oO


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

Malcolm in the Middle Themesong
Uuuund
The Used - Choke Me


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Ad Hominem - Execute Them All (Unleashed Cover)

Von der neuen Scheibe 'Theory 0'.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Basshunter -DotA ;>


----------



## Topperharly (5. Juni 2008)

Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
Guns N Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door
Guns N Roses - November Rain


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

MM - This is the new shit


----------



## Oonâgh (6. Juni 2008)

Manowar - Swords in the Wind


----------



## Megatherion (6. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geiles Album, hör grad wieder Song Nummer zwei "Sinklars Vísa".

Hörproben gibts hier, leider nicht vom neuen Album:
http://www.myspace.com/tyr1


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juni 2008)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## Destilatus (7. Juni 2008)

Jetzt Megaherz - Gott sein danach kommt gleich Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (7. Juni 2008)

Rage against the machine - Killing in the name of
und davor die ganze Zeit Ray Georg - Barret´s Privateer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Juni 2008)

Das gesamtwerk von Green Day.

Götter mit Musikinstrumenten.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Das gesamtwerk von Green Day.
> 
> Götter mit Musikinstrumenten.


*prust*

Btt:
Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*holger burner - klassenkampfrap*

weil
ichs heute bekommen hab und schon das was ich vorher vom album kannte verdammt geil is


----------



## EmJaY (7. Juni 2008)

Fettes Brot - nordish by nature.

erklärt sich von selbst warum ich das höre.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tütürütü*


----------



## Tan (7. Juni 2008)

Don Mclean - American Pie

_davor_

Fool´s Garden - Lemon Tree

_und danach kommt_

Simon  & Garfunkel - Mrs Robbinson...


ach, ich mag meine sentimentale Wiedergabeliste in meinem iTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

ok also 

erst mal 

Nightwish - Over the Hills and Far away (stimmiges Vid mit cooler Musik und echt gutem Text)

danach

Foo Fighters -  Best of You (und das Best bezieht sich auf die Band *G*)

danach

Foo Fighters - The Pretender (das Video sprich für sich selbst)

danach n paar vids von meiner Lokalistenseite (wer die sehen will PM wer nicht soll gefälligst nicht spammen)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Fettes Brot - nordish by nature.
> 
> erklärt sich von selbst warum ich das höre.



ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das erlaubt ist aber haste irgend nen link mit dem lied ich such das schon verdammt lang


----------



## Nevad (8. Juni 2008)

Höre grade das neue Benni Benassi Album,weil die seine Musik einfach nur geil ist =)


----------



## Tahult (8. Juni 2008)

Vorfreude auf heute abend... DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das erlaubt ist aber haste irgend nen link mit dem lied ich such das schon verdammt lang



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7nPmn3soiM

wie du lieder von youtube in mp3 umwandelst solltest auch irgendwie rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7nPmn3soiM
> 
> wie du lieder von youtube in mp3 umwandelst solltest auch irgendwie rausfinden
> 
> ...


das hat sich schon erledigt die programme zum ziehn und in mp3 umwandeln hab ich schon^^


----------



## Minati (9. Juni 2008)

Foo Fighter - Best of you

Warum? Ultimative Konzertvorbereitung für den 17.06.2008 in Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (9. Juni 2008)

Nonpoint - In the air tonight


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

Heaven Shall Burn - The Fallen

und ich guck noch Pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (9. Juni 2008)

Broilers-Eine Nation

soooo geil.Sowas nenn ich vernünftige deutsche Musik.ndlich sagt mal jemand wie es ist!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Broilers-Eine Nation
> 
> soooo geil.Sowas nenn ich vernünftige deutsche Musik.ndlich sagt mal jemand wie es ist!



naja ansich cool aber der typ hab ne komische stimme 
versteh den text ned so gut aber klingt echt n1
eine nation verliert ihr lächeln mit blut an den händen.. lebt lieber gefährlich als still gesund und dumm ^^ sinvoller text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint:
ich hört atm
METALLICCCCAAAAAA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cGvzApDZKI

mag das lied einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwH3x9td6nU


BTW WEIS EINER WIE DAS LIED HEISST MIT DEM GEILEN SOLO UND IM VIDEO KOMMEN SO ARMY SOLDATEN UND LEUTE AUS DER 3TEN WELT VOR .. such das aber find den namen nimmer -.- waa


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Niederlande - Italien.

Das erste Spiel des Tuniers zu dem ich (noch) nicht eingeschlafen bin!


----------



## Jácks (9. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja ansich cool aber der typ hab ne komische stimme
> versteh den text ned so gut aber klingt echt n1



Du verstehst den Text nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Nation verliert ihr lächeln,mit Blut an den Händen schaltet ihr um!
Eine Nation verliert ihr lächeln,ich leb lieber gefährlich,als still,gesund und dumm


----------



## Rayon (10. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GY9kQcWLvEM
Serj Tankian - Sky is over

Das Lied ist so geil. <3


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

Phil Collins - Mama


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

also imo seh ich ausm fenster bei mir in der arbeit am empfang und ab und zu hör ich noch n kunden quatschen XD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

@LordofDemons: machst du bitte deine sig kleiner? dankee


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @LordofDemons: machst du bitte deine sig kleiner? dankee


würd ich ja gern aber geht ned kann von der arbeit aus darauf ned zugreifen sry

bitte glaubt mir das doch endlich mal einer


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> würd ich ja gern aber geht ned kann von der arbeit aus darauf ned zugreifen sry
> 
> bitte glaubt mir das doch endlich mal einer


ob wir das galuben is ja relativ egal so lang sich kein mod dran aufregt^^


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

Iced Earth - A Question of Heaven

Hat mir gestern ne Freundin geschickt und ich hör meine Playlist mal grad durch^^

Danach kommt iwas von Mando Diao


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

Fiddlers Green - Haugths of Cromdale


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderschöööön!!!! &#9829;


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch witziger als der erste Teil... =D


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Hostel 2... 
Tja... Hostel fand ich noch erträglich, wenn auch geschmackslos aber... Hostel 2find ich einfach schlecht.


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Tinaaa, Tiiinaaa...."


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

trauermarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2008)

in meinem kopf spielen sich grad lauter zu meiner stimmung passende melodien. alles is fröhlich


----------



## Jácks (12. Juni 2008)

Lasse Redn-Die Ärzte

Du darfst nicht mehr in die Vereinigten Staaten,denn du bist die geliebte von Osama Bin Laden xD


----------



## gaius kamui (12. Juni 2008)

seether ka4rma and effect alt aber gut^^
[attachment=3313:drhouse.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

ich hör das hier

http://www.giga.de/extern/relatedlink.php?...yROoafYgZA.html


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm A Fine Frenzy - Almost Lover


Passt eig. garnicht zu mir, aber iwie... Nunja ^^


----------



## MiniMinie (13. Juni 2008)

mh höre grad breaking the habit von linkin park.. =)


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

The Hooter - Best of

"All your Zombies hide your faces..." *summ*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, der letzte Teil für heute, morgen dann den Rest...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Chelonis R. Jones - I Don't Know

Genau die richtige Musik, um im Netz nach nem passenden Handy zu suchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

ich hör grad

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gJX2WncYiv0&...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGLILw3Wkb4...feature=related

hatn coolen Beat.

und nein ich habe kein Hartz fear XD

und jetzt das hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NewEBRKFwXg
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4049703/Mudvay...etermind_Studio


----------



## rEdiC (14. Juni 2008)

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2008)

Burzum - Jesus` Død

Vaaaaaaarrrrg!


----------



## Mondryx (14. Juni 2008)

Cemeteries of London - Coldplay​


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

ich höre Linkin Park - Given up <-- mir ist danach


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Bei mir tönt gerade: 

Ihsahn - AngL

aus den Boxen.


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hör gerade den Buffcast


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

hab grad den film dune gesehn, und jetzt nix leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ok das mit dem nix sehn is gelogen ich sehe gerade "ich bin immer für dich da" diesen bollywood streifen und freu mich schon wieder auf die szene wenn der hauptdarsteller dem bösewicht die stifte zieht von den hauptgranaten die der am gürtel hat und dann wegläuft muhahah


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

vorhin die Buffedshow, dann den Buffedcast und jetzt das Spiel Schweiz - Portugal


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Ich sah bis grade noch "X". Dieser Film ist irgendwie seltsam... aber ich mag ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Children of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Huch, ein CoB fan des gleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rulez !

grade:
Children of Bodom - 24/7
und danach:
Children of Bodom - Are you Dead yet?


----------



## Tahult (18. Juni 2008)

Ministry of Sound - Cafe Del Mar-The Chillout Session 2006


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

ich höre grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*jan delay - searching for the jan soul rebels*

die platte durch und ganz besonders www.hitler.de

warum?
weil ich ihn aufm hurricane wohl net sehen werde (nofx haben den vorzug erhalten *g*) und das jetz ausgleichen muss und weil das album einfach gute laune macht


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow me away


----------



## Lurock (18. Juni 2008)

Ich höre grade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich im Moment fast nur Burzum höre, einfach nur geil...


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Serj Tankian - Praise The Lord And Pass The Ammunition

Warum? Gute Launääääää!!!!


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

@ Lurok:
Burzum is geil, 1349 aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (19. Juni 2008)

Donots - Stop the Clocks 

weil einfach n1ce Song und so.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klassiker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

Die Ärzte: Lied vom Scheitern

weils grad in meiner playlist drankommt... und eine gutelaunelied ist!!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

EM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

HIM - Love You Like I Do

Diese tiefe Stimme... Geil... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

das hör ich auch grade... aber der hat eig net so ne tiefe stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die is bearbeitet


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Doch! In Gone With The Sin und Bittersweet zB singt der noch tiefer.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

hast den mal so normal reden hörn? das hört sich anders an^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Meine Brüder und mein bester Freund reden auch höher als sie singen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: Die Apokalpytischen Reiter - Wenn ich träume


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Die Reiter Rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hör grade "Dance with me" von den Reitern, aber das hast du eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tzzz, primitiver Unsinn.... ziemlich witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is doch n porno


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

tja, da siehste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

rofl ich kenn noch n paar pornonamen
die nehm ich aber lieber wieder raus sonst krieg ich noch n bann


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=h4JbrIO5APw&NR=1

absolut genial!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> http://www.new-video.de/co/achjodel.jpg
> Tzzz, primitiver Unsinn.... ziemlich witzig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FREAK !! andere kuken ja nur hochwertiges zeugs^^

btw ich hör atm irgend ne verkakte musik auf dem radio ... manchmal frage ich mich echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Nightwish - The Poet And The Pendulum

Schön lang! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (13:54^^)


----------



## Masterlock (24. Juni 2008)

Hör gerade das neue Lied von Kid Rock - All Summer Long.
Einfach geil das Lied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (25. Juni 2008)

*Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons*
aus dem gleichnamigen Albm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder, der progressive Metal mag, sollte sich diese Band mal eindringlich anschauen, vor allem dieser 23-minütige Hammertrack ist einfach genial!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2008)

*Motörhead - The Game*


_"Look over your shoulder and run like a sleazy bitch from a smoking gun!
I am the game and I make the rules, so move on out and die like a fool"_


----------



## Auylio (25. Juni 2008)

Silverstein - Bleeds no more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Nightwish - Erämaan Viimeinen

Ohrwurmgarantie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Titelmusi von Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

Angels von Within Temptation....
und dabei lutsch ich genüsslich meine Batterie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khyrinda (26. Juni 2008)

Ich sitz im Büro und versuch mich grade krampfhaft von der Arbeit ab zu halten, während ich den Schandmäulern lausche *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ich dreh mich im Kreise, spür' die endlose Weite ..." *mitsing*


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Rasmus - In the Shadows

einfach ein geniales Lied


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Clubbed to Death vom Matrix Soundtrack - kennt evt jemand, ist einfach nur lässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (26. Juni 2008)

cunninlynguists - since when
http://www.last.fm/music/CunninLynguists/_/Since+When


----------



## Death_Master (26. Juni 2008)

Subway to Sally!!!!!


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ONEYGU_7EqU


da kann man so toll mitsingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es macht super laune!! ^^


----------



## nalcarya (26. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kerl hat einfach eine Wahnsinnsstimme. Und die Musik ist auch ganz nett *g*


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anschluss: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nightwish rockt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

Mudvayne mit Determined auch bekannt aus NFS 2 U


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Ich seh gerade ein GP5-Fenster und höre mich selber Gitarre spielen.
Nach einer Woche ohne wildes Schreddern musste das mal wieder sein!


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bisher nie der große Fan, aber ein paar Songs gehen ganz gut ab.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

JfaC
Doom Ep


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Naglfar - Harvest

Ganz juter Song...


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
via FoxyTunes

Is die Compilation Schattenreich Vol. 1


Einfach nur genial^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schattenreich Volume 1


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Ich guck Deathnote, grade mit 16 fertig, jetzt kommt 17! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hör gerade das hier rauf und runter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr geile Band...!


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

Twisted Sister - We're not gonna take it und Hatebreed - To the Threshold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Twisted Sister - We're not gonna take it


Yeah, D. Snider, the Metal-Mother... xD


----------



## PlutoII (2. Juli 2008)

David Guetta - Delirius (ich weiß nich was zurzeit mit meinem geschmack los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab eben die 13te Folge von Shakugan no Shana zu Ende gesehen. Jetzt kommt Folge 14...abgesehen von ein paar Hausaufgaben werde ich auch nichts weiter heute machen ausser den Anime weiter zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

Elfenlied folge 5...armes mädl.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Elfenlied folge 5...armes mädl..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geile Manga Serie hab ich hier Komplett

Einfach nur genial

im Mom höre ich 

----------------
Now playing: Dave Gahan - Dirty Sticky Floors
via FoxyTunes

Da Depeche Mode und natürlich Dave Gahan selbst einfach nur genial ist^^

Danach werde ich mal ganz entspannt auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schalten^^

Aja um zu wissen um was es genau geht einfach auf die Userbar klicken^^




----------------
Now playing: L' Ame Immortelle - Aus den Ruinen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich sehr geile Band!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

ich guck gerade narutofolgen wie ein irrer^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Atm:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_sNY-2Hd4Dw&feature=related
*Vorbereiten aufs Summerbreeze!*


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

also ich sehe gerade eine single-dvd von _coldplay_, und zwar die vom lied _talk_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte ich einfach mal lust drauf die anzuschauen und zu hören ^^



__________________________



Dracun schrieb:


> Da Depeche Mode und natürlich Dave Gahan selbst einfach nur genial ist^^



stimme ich dir ganz und gar zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab' mir grad das hier angeguckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film kann es locker mit der Serie aufnehmen, einfach hammerhart! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

so, hab mir gerade diese cd in meinen alten cd player gelegt^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hatte ich jetzt auch mal wieder lust das zu hören^^. joa, der _Alan Wilder_ kann auch auserhalb von _Depeche Mode_ noch gute musik machen


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir grad das hier angeguckt:
> http://37prime.com/futurama_bender_big_score.jpg
> Der Film kann es locker mit der Serie aufnehmen, einfach hammerhart!
> 
> ...


wtf?! es gibt nen futurama film????? den muss ich mir besorgen!!!


----------



## Thalesus (3. Juli 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Erinnerungen


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=u2IjJzwN1Ls

vorbereitungen aufs woa 08 laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

buffed show


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

ich seh mich gleich zum edeka fahren^^


so an musik läuft grad hahnenkampf live. muss mir mal die dvd angucken ob das wirklich so langweilig war wie sichs auf der cd anhört...


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juli 2008)

ich schau gerade die vierte folge der zweiten staffel von shagakun na shana^^


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ye4mYR878

Ultimate Showdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (3. Juli 2008)

Ich höre grad 
GZA - Liquid Swords

hammer Old School


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

HAMMERGEIL.

Sogar noch besser als "All Hope Is Gone".

Slipknot - Psychosozial



Läuft bei mir gerade rauf und runter.^^

PS: Am 26.08. ist es so weit!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> HAMMERGEIL.
> 
> Sogar noch besser als "All Hope Is Gone".
> 
> ...


Slipknot is halt geilste Band überhaupt


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Zieh mir jetzt grad auch die ganze Zeit Slipknot rein und nebenbei noch bisschen Hatebreed.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Slipknot is halt geilste Band überhaupt


Jetzt bist bei mir aber endgültig unten durch....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich höre grad alle Korpiklaani Alben, verdammt geile Band!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

ich höre D'azoo at Night - Yes I return
weil House und insbesondere electro einfach >alles ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt bist bei mir aber endgültig unten durch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Bands, dessen Namen ich hier nicht erwähnen will, schreiben sie wenigstens "anständige" Texte und man versteht den Gesang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Clint Mansell Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

Linkin Park feat. Aceyalone / Chairman Hahn - WTH<YOU


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt bist bei mir aber endgültig unten durch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich muss es doch nur hören weil du mir immer noch nicht diese eine brutal death metal band geschickt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 3 Stunden gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finde persönlich "worlds collide schöner"

und genau das hör ich auch jetzt^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Wie vor ein paar stunden auch nur diesmal die 3te^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------
Now playing: Schattenreich Vol.3 - Sieben
via FoxyTunes

----------------
Now playing: 01.Rammstein - Rosenrot
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

es läuft grad wie meistens die party-jukebox von itunes durch und die beschert mir gerade counting on me von korn... einfach verdammt geil der song


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

1958 von "A Day to Remember".....

der anfang is einfach zu geil, aus dem Film "Boondock Saints":

"And shepherds we shall be For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand So feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. We will flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti"

da bekomme ich ne gänsehaut xD


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute morgen 'Resident Evil','Hitman' und 'Kung Fu Panda' geguckt...
Jetzt guck' ich gerade 'Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex'... Scheiß Film... oO


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Kung Fu Panda ist echt ein super geiler Film !
Morgen hol ich mir das Spiel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Atm hör ich *Bleeds no more von Silverstein*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Turbonegro 

http://www.myspace.com/turbonegro


----------



## Hunternevs (4. Juli 2008)

TEchnoooo :>


----------



## Thalesus (4. Juli 2008)

Amon Amarth . Amon Amarth

Geht ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochengott (5. Juli 2008)

Thalesus schrieb:


> Amon Amarth . Amon Amarth
> 
> Geht ab
> 
> ...




Amon Amarth is gut die kommen auch live geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<--- hört  Sisters of Mercy : Greatest Hits Volume One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

Beatsteaks-Hello Joe


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Twisted Sister - We're not gonna take it


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

A Day to Remember - 1958


----------



## Possessed (6. Juli 2008)

In letzer Zeit überwiegend : X-Fusion, Noisuf-X, Soul in Sadness


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Pink Floyd - P.U.L.S.E.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




I sag nur klickt dat Bild an und seht was ich meine^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Sorrow
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cybersquall (6. Juli 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2008)

die Playlist von Winamp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benzin - Rammstein - Völkerball.

in der Playlist die ich normal imemr hör hab ich aber System of a Down, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Korn, Rammstein, In Extremo drinne.

Begründung? Hmm...ich hab eigentlich immer Musik laufen, dass es gerade das Lied ist ist Zufall ==>Shuffle 

Grüßle


----------



## Cybersquall (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hör grad : Linkin Park No more Sorrow - Minutes to Midnight


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, der Nu metal. ^^


----------



## Wagga (6. Juli 2008)

N24- Konzuckers Kosmos.

N24 hat einfach die besten Dokumentationen und man ist immer gut informiert.
Gibt nix besseres.

Immer interessante Beiträge.
Und sehr gute Dokus.
Über alles was man wissen, sollte.

Sehr empfehlenswert.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Über alles was man wissen, sollte.



Auch, dass in diesem Satz eigentlich kein Komma reingehört?^^

Aber recht hast Du. N24 ftw!


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Deep Purple und zwar mit dem Lied hier^^




Einfach nru ne geniale band^^
----------------
Now playing: Deep Purple - Child In Time
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> N24- Konzuckers Kosmos.
> 
> N24 hat einfach die besten Dokumentationen und man ist immer gut informiert.
> Gibt nix besseres.
> ...


naja da könnte man drüber streiten^^


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

Schaue atm Running Scared auf Pro 7.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja da könnte man drüber streiten^^




wieso soll man darüber streiten??^^

ich kann dem nur zustimmen die natur und tierdokus sowie history dokus udn natürlich kronzucker´s welt.. sidn einfach die besten...definitiv^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso soll man darüber streiten??^^
> 
> ich kann dem nur zustimmen die natur und tierdokus sowie history dokus udn natürlich kronzucker´s welt.. sidn einfach die besten...definitiv^^


naja ich find etliche formate und dokus da einfach nur platt und langweilig


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

kann ich jetzt net behaupten^^

bis jetzt hat mich jede doku echt gefesselt^^

kann auch daran liegen das ich im allgemeinen gerne dokus gucke^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> kann ich jetzt net behaupten^^
> 
> bis jetzt hat mich jede doku echt gefesselt^^
> 
> kann auch daran liegen das ich im allgemeinen gerne dokus gucke^^


ich ja eigtl auch. aber die von n24, ntv, dmax..... kotzen mich eigtl nur noch an


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

upps falscher Thread^^

i sag mal so jeder mensch is anders^^ stell dir mal vor wir wären alle gleich^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geguckt.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Juli 2008)

DRAGONFORCE Wegen Guitar Hero


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

Dir en Grey - Obscure


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Ich gucke gerade Der Pate.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich gucke gerade Der Pate.



1, 2 oder 3?


----------



## Mondryx (8. Juli 2008)

Hab gerade das Naruto Shippuuden Special Folge 64-65 gesehen. So geil!


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1, 2 oder 3?


Was ist denn das für'n Geschrei?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für'n Geschrei?



Entscheide Dich, sonst ists vorbei.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock ? Lohnt sich Saw 3 zu kaufen für ca. 10 € ? Oder ist nicht so gut ?


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

habe grade gesehen wie 30+ männer eine frau bekleckern


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Lurock ? Lohnt sich Saw 3 zu kaufen für ca. 10 € ? Oder ist nicht so gut ?


Kommt drauf an wie du die ersten Beiden fandest.
Ich finde die Saw-Reihe insgesamt ziemlich gut.
Andere Leute nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

Bis jetzt mocht ich alle Teile (hab sie auch zu hause im regal stehen^^), deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es sich lohnt den zu kaufen. Da der 4. Teil ja nicht so gut sein soll =/


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Bis jetzt mocht ich alle Teile (hab sie auch zu hause im regal stehen^^), deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es sich lohnt den zu kaufen. Da der 4. Teil ja nicht so gut sein soll =/


Ich fand ihn auf jedenfall gut, allerdings fand ich auch den 4. Teil ganz gut... 
Naja, kauf ihn, wenn er dir nicht gefällt stell ihn in den DVD-Schrank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

meine kleinen bruder beim "Guitar Hero 3 Legends of Rock" spieln 

er spielt Cherub Rock von Smasking Pumpkins


der rockt derbe^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Saw 1-4 genial udn vor allen wenn man die UNCUT version hat^^. hihihi im 3. Teil wo der in der falle ist wo alles gedreht wird und man dann sieht wie alles nach und nach bricht udn die Knochen aus der haut ragen....COOL^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

meine meinung zu saw: 3 hat derbe gesucked. 4 war besser aber auch nich der hit. 1 bleibt der beste teil


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

boa saw halt ich ned aus das is mir zu psycho bei mir muss irgend ein monster menschen zerfetzen das is cooler XD


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine meinung zu saw: 3 hat derbe gesucked. 4 war besser aber auch nich der hit. 1 bleibt der beste teil




Deswegen Uncut Version besorgen.. (egal Woher^^) dann wird jeder Film 20 x  besser^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Deswegen Uncut Version besorgen.. (egal Woher^^) dann wird jeder Film 20 x  besser^^


dann will ich gar nich erst die cut version sehen^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- riesentrolli
^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

"Terrorists win!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon seit Stunden...


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

Das Opening von Code Geass.


----------



## PTK (9. Juli 2008)

Ich höre gerade von unsrem allseits geliebten Wolle Petry- Der Himmel Brennt.
oder wie das heißt


----------



## Greeki (9. Juli 2008)

Ich sitz grad auf der Arbeit und höre ein Schwedisches Technoradio. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sick of Life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Ich zieh mir mal wieder SAW 1-4 rein immer wieder schön die ganzen gedankenzüge und hintergründe^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Das hier



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Quantum Leap
via FoxyTunes

Is die Titel Melodie von einer extremst kultigen serie

die es leider net mehr gibt und auch net mehr ausgestrahlt wird...(wieso eigentlich??)

http://www.quantumleap.de/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

DJ Icy - Escape


----------



## Thalesus (10. Juli 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Erinnerungen


----------



## Shardy (10. Juli 2008)

Berserker-Kein Blick zurück,weil ich gerade ein bisi melonchalisch(weiß nicht obs richtig geschrieben ist*zwinker*^^) bin


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tTpmSC7h6_4
Gazette - Filth in the beauty


----------



## Shardy (10. Juli 2008)

Saint Koppschuss-An der Theke


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Balance b2b Focus D part 2 - Balance b2b Focus D part 2


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Also ich sehe öhm Family Guy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Juli 2008)

Blink 182 - Feeling This 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es einfach die beste Band war / ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und diese Lied is einfach zum mitsingen und rumbrülln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

The Jonah Veil - A Mask No Murderer Wears / Einfach nur Geil und jedem zu empfehlen !


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2008)

LM.C - 88


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)




----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2008)

Ayaka - Why


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2008)

Motörhead - Sucker


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Bis auf die Geräusche aus der Werkstatt und dem leisen Surren meines Combjuda´s nich viel, bin auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2008)

Ich gucke gerade das hier (WARNING! That's pure trveness!):


----------



## Mâlia (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

wie immer DRS 3 beim arbeiten


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juli 2008)

Slipknot-Sucks


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

Disturbed-The Night
Weil man mit diesen lied in WoW wunderbar farmen kan


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

Den Age of Conan Soundtrack...das spiel ist leider nicht so super geworden nach meiner meinung nach=(


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

Slipknot - Duality danach Sic und danach Wait and Bleed


----------



## Mondryx (12. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe gerade meinen Desktop auf dem ich vor Tiefenlord Karathress stehe und Ersatztank spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmerer (12. Juli 2008)

Hörte gerade beide Alben von *Panic At The Disco* Panic-Marathon =)

Panic At The Disco - Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Of

*Luft hol*


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

sehen = 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hören  = Chuck Norris beim kacken


----------



## Yadiz (13. Juli 2008)

Höre gerade 
*[DnB] Raiden - Infection (E - Sassin Remix)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=le7j3darRRk&feature=related


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Delerium feat. Sarah Mclachlan - Silence (Tiesto ISOS remix)

Ich <3 Trance (vocaltrance!) *schwärm*


Dein Lied is auch cool Yadiz =)
Wenn dir DnB gefällt solltest du dir mal Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn anhören mein Lieblings-DnB-Lied


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

*Heavy Heavy Low Low - Pizza Party*

Damit macht auch stupides farmen echt Spaß. Im Hintergrund läuft dazu die Titelmusik von Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Rhokan (13. Juli 2008)

ich hör gerade

Debauchery - Continue to Kill

kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner, wobei ich au nru das mittlere drittel mag, Butcher of Bitches is besser, lol


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Muse - Alle Alben angefangen mit Shobiz welches grad läuft [Lied 4: Falling Down]


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste Thrash-Album der letzten 10 Jahre!


----------



## Mondryx (14. Juli 2008)

Coldplay - Death and all his Friends​


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juli 2008)

Bon Jovi - Have a nice day

Hatte eben so n Ohrwurm .. Und jetzt geht's net mehr weg! Aber stört mich net, mag den Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Juli 2008)

Mag den Song... -> Placebo - Song to say Goodbye^^


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juli 2008)

Sehe grade Code Geass - R2  Folge 6^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

schau mir zum fünften mal klick mich an....


----------



## Yadiz (14. Juli 2008)

Höre gerade:


*Infected Mushroom -Shakawkaw (vibe tribe remix)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1yhOkOvbee8&feature=related


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

Infected Mushroom sind Geil =) 

Ich selbst hör Ultra-Sonic - Annihilating Rhythm


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> schau mir zum fünften mal klick mich an....



das is der Oberhammer!!! bei den ersten 3mal haate ich sogar n tränchen im auge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

atm höre und sehe ich Sand Art. Schauts euch bitte ganz an !


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Soundtrack


----------



## Yadiz (14. Juli 2008)

@PlutoII: Jep höre Infected Mushroom gerne. Aber Muse z.b ist auch cool 
Je nach Stimmung halt :>


*The Overlords - Sundown (Sunfactor 909 - Comamix)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qjjBCMRzAk


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2008)

*Donots - Stop The Clocks*

Schöner Midtempo-Song zum entspannen.


----------



## Dracun (14. Juli 2008)

Eureka auf ProSieben, und danach 24 auf ProSieben^^

Beides absolut geniale Serien...ich liebe beide Serien^^


----------



## Vanía (15. Juli 2008)

Disturbed querbeet


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber halt den soundtrack


----------



## Yadiz (15. Juli 2008)

Echt nice das Lied ;> *Future Prophecies - Acid City*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZlRDHfhcJ-E&feature=related


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Subway to Sally - Kleid aus Rosen

Hab die Band erst grad entdeckt. Gefällt mir.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Children of Bodom - Downfall

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer aller Alben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (15. Juli 2008)

bin ich schon lange hihi^^

aber ich schau gerade dragonball z


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Juli 2008)

Chop Suey von System of a Down; aus zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute morgen Botched geguckt, hab mich selten so kaputt gelacht! Absolut geil...!
Und gerade eben hab ich Stay Alive geguckt, naja, nicht wirklich horrormäßig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Ich schau zwar ned richtig hin aber es läuft gerade "Gülchan & Collien" nich sonderlich super die Sendung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

D'espairsRay - Mirror


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

House for teh world!


----------



## PlutoII (16. Juli 2008)

Des beste House-Lied is mit ABSTAND: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXUfBxKo4wA...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst hör grad: Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## Zez (16. Juli 2008)

Einen Remix hiervon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3dPJeVcOi4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutscher Metal hat was. ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

joa da musste dir aber net oomph reinziehen sondern
rammstein oder in extremo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> joa da musste dir aber net oomph reinziehen sondern
> rammstein oder in extremo




*hust* Ist beides kein Metal.

Und ja, ich höre auch diese Bands.

Oomph spielt auch nicht wirklich viel Metal, aber einige Lieder auf diesem Album sind es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

auch wieder wahr
aber ich halte nicht viel von oomph weils doch zum teil stumpfes auf die instrumente 
Gehaue ist.
Und Live sind sie auch nicht grad der Hammer.
Deswegen auch kein grosser internationaler erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> auch wieder wahr
> aber ich halte nicht viel von oomph weils doch zum teil stumpfes auf die instrumente
> Gehaue ist.
> Und Live sind sie auch nicht grad der Hammer.
> ...



Kleine Bitte: Verwende nicht so viele Absätze, besonders nicht an Stellen, wo sie nichts zu suchen haben. Das macht das Lesen schwer.

Stumpfes auf die Instrumente Gehaue...

Ich fasse das mal als eigene Meinung auf, da es Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kleine Bitte: Verwende nicht so viele Absätze, besonders nicht an Stellen, wo sie nichts zu suchen haben. Das macht das Lesen schwer.
> 
> Stumpfes auf die Instrumente Gehaue...
> 
> Ich fasse das mal als eigene Meinung auf, da es Blödsinn ist.


meinst
du
etwa
so?
Gut ich hoer ja auf *g*
Naja komm im Studio etwas zusammenmischen kann doch jeder...tokio hotel z.B =) 
Aber wenn sie doch etwas besonderes waehren...haetten sie doch viel internationalen Erfolg oder nicht?
Klar manche lieder find ich persoenlich auch geil aber so im ganzen...


----------



## raselius (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass hier auch Neulinge posten dürfen...

Nile - lashed to the slave stick (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5YdDoppoc&feature=related)


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass hier auch Neulinge posten dürfen...
> 
> Nile - lashed to the slave stick (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5YdDoppoc&feature=related)


Ne du kommst jez an den Pranger...
Haha natuerlich duerfen sie. Jeder hat mal mit einem Post angefangen =)
Wieviel hat der Buffed Rekordhalter? Ich glaub Lurock mit 6k etwas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Naja komm im Studio etwas zusammenmischen kann doch jeder...tokio hotel z.B =)
> Aber wenn sie doch etwas besonderes waehren...haetten sie doch viel internationalen Erfolg oder nicht?
> Klar manche lieder find ich persoenlich auch geil aber so im ganzen...



Du weißt schon, wie Musik, egal ob Hip Hop, Raggea oder Metal, gemacht wird?^^

Besonders =/= internationaler Erfolg. Diese beiden Dinge haben nichts miteinander zu tun.

Achja, Oomph war/ist überings ein Vorbild von Rammstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Deswegen ist Rammstein die mit den Scorpions international erfolgreichste Band Deutschlands.
Von den Live Shows mal abgesehen =)


----------



## raselius (16. Juli 2008)

eisregen>Oomph und Rammstein^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

ich close mal die disskussion mit der begruendung das jeder musikgeschmack anders ist


(was ne erkenntniss der Menscheit XD )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Deswegen ist Rammstein die mit den Scorpions international erfolgreichste Band Deutschlands.
> Von den Live Shows mal abgesehen =)



Hast du den Satzbau verstanden?^^

*Oomph* ist Rammsteins Vorbild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was solls, sind beides gute Bands.^^


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wieviel hat der Buffed Rekordhalter? Ich glaub Lurock mit 6k etwas ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hol ihn ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör gerade: Hatebreed - I will be heard
und ich mach gerade den TV an


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Ich hol ihn ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du knapp 6774 Posts mehr hast reden wir weiter
Ich taete dir empfehlen bei uralten threads noch was sinnfreies dazuzuschreiben

edit: ich hoer grad den gta san andreas soundtrack


----------



## raselius (16. Juli 2008)

ich höre gerade:
Nile - von unausprechlichen Kulten
und wundere mich über die lyrics von: 
Nile - Masturbating the War god (http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/nile/blackseedsofvengeance.html#6)(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaZ1-ebA95E)


----------



## Lurock (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Ich hol ihn ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol... viel Glück!

Btt: Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

ich höre gerade :

rein - garnichts

zu abwechslung ist das eines der besten lieder die es je gab / geben wird !


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juli 2008)

Die nachtbarn beim Liebesspiel


----------



## Traka (17. Juli 2008)

Die Alarmanlage in unserer Firma, nachdem der Hausmeister einen Sensor neu ausrichten wollte und nicht wusste das die Alarmanlage trotz unscharf-Schaltung an geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (17. Juli 2008)

Ich höre grad...wie mein Onkel (der über uns wohnt) iwas von Grönemeyer mit"gröllt", mein Bruder meine Mum anschreit "Wann jibbet watt zu schnabbulieren" meine Mum diesen mit "in eina halben stundeee" antwortet...UNDD..."Die Ärzte - Claudia".

Schurkmanskische Grüße
euer Bentok


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

@Traka aender lieber dein avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoer grad wie mein handy klingelt


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kxr5Rg-Sotg

Bang Bang...


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (17. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfoMgllphs
ich kenn den song auswendig^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfoMgllphs
> ich kenn den song auswendig^^


 stolz


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn alle Texte auswendig und ich bin verdammt stolz darauf!!!einself
/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dadrauf kannst du wirklich stolz sein (ebenfalls ironie off)


----------



## raselius (17. Juli 2008)

ja toll, texte kenn ich auch fast alle von bloodbath, ich meinte damit aber KOMPLETT auswendig^^
now listening: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkWvwvBNFoM
eisregen ftw^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

Slayer - raining blood


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

Children of Bodom - In your Face


----------



## raselius (17. Juli 2008)

nile - lashed to the slave stick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5YdDoppoc...feature=related


----------



## Rhokan (18. Juli 2008)

Da ham wohl welche das "nur mit Begründung" überlesen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Da ham wohl welche das "nur mit Begründung" überlesen?



Solange nicht gespammt wird, wie im ehemaligen Thread, gehts. ^^

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (19. Juli 2008)

Before the Dawn - Black Dawn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik für nicht jedermann ^^

- Youtube Link -


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juli 2008)

immo laufen gerade die beiden alben von holger burner durch. schon auf heute abend einstimmen *froi*


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2008)

Die Nachbarn schreien sich an und nebenbei hantiert jemand mit einer Bohrmaschine.


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc3jllqVPV8
ONKELZ^^


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Rammstein - Völkerball [Live] - Sonne

Zu geil das Lied!


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

@Lurock das stimmt

Blink 182-Online Songs


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

topmodelz Summer of 69 /HI_Track REMIX /
is summer of 69 nur in house unso


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Betontod-Glück auf


----------



## Jácks (20. Juli 2008)

Simple Plan-Welcome to my live
Simple Plan-Love is a lie
Simple Plan-Time to say Goodbye
Silverstein-My Heroine
Silverstein-Bleeds no more
My chemical Romance-House of Wolves

Alles super Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (20. Juli 2008)

Children of Bodom - Banned from Heaven
Perfekt zum wach werden.


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Madsen - Panik

Ist ein unheimlich geiles Lied um bei WoW im Av richtig abzurocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Berserker-Das Schwein


----------



## raselius (20. Juli 2008)

morbid angel - god of our own divinity


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2008)

*City And Colour - Bring Me Your Love*

Ein wundervolles Album. Dallas Green ist einfach ein begnadeter Musiker und Songwriter und seine melancholischen, intelligenten Texte gehen unter die Haut.


----------



## Jácks (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach geniale Titel drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Frei Wild-Sieger stehen da auf wo Verlierer liegen bleiben


----------



## Llevana (20. Juli 2008)

The Devil Wears Prada - Dogs Can Grow Beards All Over


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

-wie geil Chuck Norris hier im buffed forum^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ich hör grade Ärtzte lasse reden


----------



## Llevana (20. Juli 2008)

ja kannst mal sehen. chuck ist überall!

Silverstein - Sound Of The Sun


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

jop^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Blink 182-First Date


----------



## Garafalo (20. Juli 2008)

Snow Patrol - Make this go on forever
http://youtube.com/watch?v=aTwgqIQlqJY


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

S.W.A.T.


----------



## Lurock (21. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> S.W.A.T.


Den hab ich gestern auch geguckt, ganz nett.

Im Moment höre ich Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## Auylio (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Like Jácks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Höre gerade *Cage the Elephant*


----------



## Khorns Dude (21. Juli 2008)

Ich höre grad Disturbed Hell


----------



## raselius (22. Juli 2008)

Morbid angel - Dominate

nicht gerade viele death metaler hier^^


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> nicht gerade viele death metaler hier^^



Misery Speaks - Three Times Never


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso hab ich sein Solo-Zeu jetzt erst entdeckt Ich lieb doch seine Stimme <3


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nonpoint - to the pain*

ich find bullet with a name einfach sooooo geil


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

Depended-Werner aus Wanne-Eickel


----------



## raselius (23. Juli 2008)

entombed - left hand path
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_agMM4Czeo


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Slayer - Cult


----------



## maggus (23. Juli 2008)

*Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons*

Einfach genial, einer der etwas längeren Dream Theater Songs, auf knapp 23 Minuten wird eine geniale Story abgefeuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Children of Bodom - Banned from Heaven

Einfach nur geil das Lied!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Tears don't fall     ach ich liebe es


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Children of Bodom - Banned from Heaven
> 
> Einfach nur geil das Lied!



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Flames - Pinball Map

edit: Youtube Link



PS: gz zum 7000sten


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

jedi mind tricks - blood runs cold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0okZO3qXGs...feature=related


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

Frei Wild-Gewinner stehen da auf ,wo Verlierer liegen bleiben
oben genannte lied


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

Lordi - Devil is a Loser


----------



## nalcarya (24. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> In Flames - Pinball Map



Liebääää~! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich ärger mich immer noch über die beknackte Spielzeit in Wacken.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2008)

Loikaemie - Good Night White Pride

"Good Night, Good Night, Good Night White Pride, Good Night White Pride..." <3


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Loikamie-Mit freundlichen grüßen. finde das lied so geil


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2008)

yay^^

Loikaemie - Good Old Rich Kid Bashing Day


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Mindestens schon zum 10 mal ayla 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed0t6gfgqlM&...feature=related

aber muss jetzt was essen gehen , der Tag fängt ja erst an


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Krawallbrüder-Blut um Blut


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Betontod-Integration
klick


----------



## raselius (24. Juli 2008)

bloodbath - bathe in blood


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Cassidy feat. Swizz Beatz - My Drink N' My 2 Step


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Wilde Jungs-Danke schlampe


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juli 2008)

Psychosocial - SlipKnoT

neustes lied von denen


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

WIZO-Schweinewelt


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Ad Hominem - Climax Of Hatred


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Psychosocial - SlipKnoT
> 
> neustes lied von denen



Hört sich net schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dank dir höre ich jetz

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juli 2008)

Amon Amarth - The Pursuit of Vikings

Hach, die stelle ab 2:12 erinnert mich inhaltlich immer so an WotLk....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw isses mein lieblingslied^^


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Betontod-Stillstand


----------



## maggus (24. Juli 2008)

Chrome Division - Serial Killer


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Absurd - Mourning Soul


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Onkelz-Wilde Jungs


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

sik - die getränke sind frei

einfach verdammt unterhaltsam der song^^ und sik sind sowieso geil


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

In Extremo-Sängerkrieg


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Onkelz-Leere Worte


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2008)

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Caliban - 05 Nothing is Forever.mp3


----------



## cerna karkulka (26. Juli 2008)

Fußball.. HSV: Man City   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Juli 2008)

Tech n9ne - Riot maker


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

Onkelz-terpetin


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Haihappen ft. Dorie - Einfach schwimmen


----------



## Knowme (26. Juli 2008)

raein - tigersuit


----------



## Giillian (26. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gl8k6UICpLI
Ist Chinesisch xDDD


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

DMX - Party up


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> DMX - Party up


get it on the floor > party up

btt:

tagtraum - eternal flame

pop songs performed von punk bands sind immer wieder geil^^


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juli 2008)

wie so oft:

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings

und danach:

Korpiklaani - Beer Beer  (<= sehr schöne thematik, lol)


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

Die Beginner (feat. D-Flame & Illo77) - Hammerhart


----------



## mccord (27. Juli 2008)

allez-allez mix - by ricardo tobar (68.20mb, 59:37mins)


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

i hate myself - destroy all monsters


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe gerade : Kenichi ^^
Wer kennt das denn noch hier ?


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juli 2008)

Disturbed - 10.000 Fists in the Air!


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Rammstein - Reise Reise​


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2wTXxM8J3vQ
Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawai


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Disturbed - Decadence
geniaaaal


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

P.O.D - ALive


----------



## Emptybook (27. Juli 2008)

Wie 21 Männer eine Frau becklekern.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Wie 21 Männer eine Frau becklekern.


den namen von dem film^^ (nurn scherz)

ich hör Disturbed - The Fire inside danach
Disturbed - Stricken danach
Slayer - Raining Blood danach
Slipknot - Before i forget


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den namen von dem film^^ (nurn scherz)
> 
> ich hör Disturbed - The Fire inside danach
> Disturbed - Stricken danach
> ...




hörst ja viel auf einmal... 



raein - faithless


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

SMF - Hahahaha!


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Nightwish - Devil & The Deep Dark Ocean

danach

Nightwish - Passion & The Opera




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Powerline- Eye to Eye


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Habs sogar auf youtube gefunden. Zeihts euch rein, das Lied reisst einfach mit.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Wu Tang Clan - Raspin' Shit (Remix)


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Friends with God
Der Typ is Klasse!

Schaut euch seine Videos an =)


----------



## gaius kamui (27. Juli 2008)

Dann liefere ich mal eine Serie ^^.
Mein absoluter Favorit ist zu zeit Battlestar Galactica (momentan Staffel 3).
Eine SF-Serie die immer noch von der bildgewaltigkeit und story ihres gleichen sucht in diesem genre.
Wer also ein Star Wars-Fan oder ein Trekkie ist sollte einen blick mal auf diese (meines erachtens) kleine Perle werfen.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides so eben angekommen und direkt mal reingeschmissen. Bin durch den buffed-Musik-Tipp auf die Murphys gekommen. Kannte die zwar schon vorher, aber das Album gefällt mir sehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu S&M gibts nicht viel zu sagen. Einfach ein hammer Konzert.


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

rites of spring - end on end


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juli 2008)

World of Warcraft wieder -.-


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Pokémon...jetzt ist der fernseher aus..wann fängt prinz von bel air an?^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Billy Talent - In The Fall

Ohrwurmgarantie! XD


----------



## x0rt3xx (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

liebe Buffed.de User ich suche wie oben genannt Partybreaks bzw Remixe, die so in die Richtung HipHop,Techno,Trance oder Hardcore gehen.
Hab in der SuFu leider nichts gefunden aber vllt bin ich ja auch einfach nur blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde sehr gerne mal wieder neue Remixe hören anstatt die, die ich habe.
Also wenn Ihr gute Remixe oder Partybreaks habt immer her damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Wer mir die Lieder über ICQ schicken möchte kann das gerne tun 260203102 ich vertraue einfach mal darauf das ich kein Virus kriege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Na denn 
Mfg Noa


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

ich werde dir heute abend mal n paar schicken ^^

Ist leider nur so , das es hier kaum leute gibt die sowas hören , habs auch schon versucht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

mash ups 4tw. gibt zwar auch viel mist. aber einiges is ziemlich geil


----------



## phul1 (30. Juli 2008)

dnb minimalistic <3
einfach mal auf samurai.fm reinhören ;D da gibs auch sehr viel mash up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x0rt3xx (30. Juli 2008)

> bl00ddr41ner  	Geschrieben: vor 3 Minuten
> ich werde dir heute abend mal n paar schicken ^^
> 
> Ist leider nur so , das es hier kaum leute gibt die sowas hören , habs auch schon versucht ^^




Danke ich werde Online sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

phul schrieb:


> dnb minimalistic <3
> einfach mal auf samurai.fm reinhören ;D da gibs auch sehr viel mash up
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pendulum <3


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

x0rt3xx schrieb:


> Danke ich werde Online sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mh , eine frage noch: 

Fällt bei beinder definition von techno auch house und electro drunter?


----------



## x0rt3xx (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh , eine frage noch:
> 
> Fällt bei beinder definition von techno auch house und electro drunter?



Jap xD


----------



## phul1 (30. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pendulum <3


Auf jedenfall! 
Vergiss DJ Fresh nicht! Und und und Young Ax! Oder oder Aphrodite, Spor, Evol!

Ach gibt so viel gute Musik!


----------



## Kausrufe (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Nachts mal wieder im ZDF Dokukanal hängen geblieben und hab da etwas super lustiges gesehen, Ijon Tichy.
Die Geschichte basiert auf den Büchern eines polnischen Science Fictoon Autors und ist sehr lustig und trashig. 2007 wurde Ijon Tichy mit dem Deutschen Fernsehpreis ausgezeichnet.
Leider laufen solche Serien nur spät Nachts.
Es gibt leider auch nur 6Folgen je 15Min.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NVLHYE

Schaut euch das Video dort an.
Ich hab mir die DVD bestelt.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab grade 'Dreamcatcher' geguckt... Arschkriechende Alienwürmer... nya...


----------



## Rhokan (31. Juli 2008)

Happy Little Boozer - Korpiklaani

eifnach zu geil der refrain *mitsing*


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Ich hör grad Wooden Pints von Korpiklaani, was ich auf meiner Gitarre spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2008)

Höre gerade Rage feat. Lingua Mortis Orchestra - From the Cradle to the Grave (Live in Wacken) einfach herrlich.


----------



## x0rt3xx (1. August 2008)

SITD- Snuff machinery Lord of the Weed Soundtrack einfach GEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

Das is die Club Version von Snuff Machinery was du meinst, in LotW kommt sie halt auch vor *klugscheiss*


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ich höre gerade: Indica - Pahinta Tänään

Find' die toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich höre gerade: Indica - Pahinta Tänään
> 
> Find' die toll!
> 
> ...



Du bist ja schon fast nen Thread-Nekromant.^^

BTT: Pain mit dem Album Rebirth


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ich weiß, ich bin kanz pöse!

@Topic: Indica - Linnansa Vanki 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin kanz pöse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich merks schon.^^

BTT: Pain mit dem Album Psalm of Extinction


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ad Hominem - Soldiers Of Wotan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Die olympische Eröffnungsfeier. Man war die geil. Echt super gemacht. War völlig überwältigt.


----------



## luke666 (8. August 2008)

Lagwagon - Heartbreaking Music



geiles Lied von ner geilen AmiPunk Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (8. August 2008)

Hab mir gerade The Dark Knight reingezogen. Kanns kaum erwarten wenn er in die deutschen Kinos kommt. Wobei die Synchro vom Joker wahrscheinlich total scheiße ist.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ich hör grade J.B.O. - Arschloch und Spaß dabei!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich hör grade J.B.O. - Arschloch und Spaß dabei!



Ich hör gerade i hope you die =P


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich höhre gerade: city mit: das rauschen der straße


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hör gerade i hope you die =P


Und ich: J.B.O. - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Und ich: J.B.O. - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben [/QUOTE
> 
> Musikduell!
> "Balls out" -Bloodhound gang
> ...mist -.-* Duell verloren :>


----------



## Babyhexe (9. August 2008)

SOAD - Chop Suey
is voll tolliq der sonq  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (9. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j2fNloJAge0

Elements Of Life richtig nice


----------



## Floyder (10. August 2008)

Ich schau gerade "Power Rangers Lost Galaxy" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Uhrzeit läuft Sonntagmorgens leider nichts besseres.. ist aber auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. August 2008)

Motörhead - Sword Of Glory




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten, bis das neue Album "Motörizer" endlich im Laden steht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Slipknot - The Nameless
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jDoJwKuAjIY&...feature=related


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KXeN-GWI3fI&...feature=related
canadian aupair in germany

Irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=138CaUjCorU
Weil ich mir diese Frage auch oft gestellt habe und mir diese gerne von einer netten Blondine erklären lassen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Das Lied hat Style.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=If0lrwEzdBY Estelle/ American Boy


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QV_BQ9OxVX4

Raised Fist - And Then They Run


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Eisregen - Schneuz den Kasper!

Kvlt!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Tarja turunen-I walk alone,habn ohrwurm davon :s


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Nightwish - The Carpenter... Ich komm' net davon los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nightwish - The Carpenter... Ich komm' net davon los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha ja ist auch geil,nightwish-sahara auch geil


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

ich schau grad Sportschau weil ich wieder voll bock auf Buli hab


----------



## nalcarya (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu gut!


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

höhren: KaSa - Weit weg
sehen: neinen KiBa tetrapack


----------



## maggus (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Judas Priest - Painkiller
aus dem gleichamigen Album.

Warum dieses genialste Album des Heavy Metal überhaupt noch nicht im buffed-Musiktipp war, ist mir ein Rätsel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Summerslam 2008

Ziemlich geile Matches...


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Ich les mir grad alle Comics von ctrlaltdel-online.com durch bin gerade bei diesem Comic. Ich hab schon verdammt viele hintermir, aber irgendwie glaub noch 100 Mal soviele vor mir... oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

alle albums hintereinander von lil jon reinziehen
schach aufm pc spieln
kompletten chobits manga downloaden
foren terroresiern^^


----------



## Zachrid (22. August 2008)

Ich schaue die erste Staffel von 'Code Monkeys'... 
...ich mag diese Serie, ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich mag sie aus irgend einem Grund.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Hearts burst into Fire - Bullets for my Valentine

ein wunderschönes lied


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Höre Nightwish-7 Days to the wolves atm,aber läuft ganze playlist durch und schauen tuh ich schonwieder summerslam 2008^^Habs schonmal geguckt,fands aber schick ^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Ich guck gerade 'Vengeance: Night Of The Champions 2007 - Johnny Nitro vs. CM Punk'
Ganz nett...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Höre Nightwish-7 Days to the wolves atm,aber läuft ganze playlist durch und schauen tuh ich schonwieder summerslam 2008^^Habs schonmal geguckt,fands aber schick ^^


kommt das grad auf premiere?


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Dr. House - Staffel 3 guck0rn. Dienstag kommt endlich Staffel 4!


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kommt das grad auf premiere?


Nö,kumpel hats runtergeladen und mir cd gegeben,und die haben gestern auf premiere gesagt das summerslam 2008 angeblich nicht mehr ausgestrahlt wird oder so,liefen alle wiederholungen aber kann dirn tipp geben wo dus dir besorgen kannst *hust*

@lurock:

wo läuftn das?


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> @lurock:
> wo läuftn das?


Auf meinem PC...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. August 2008)

[attachment=4469:436548.jpg]

*sabber*


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Ich schau mir grad zufällig die MSN-News an. Top-Thema: Paris Hilton singt wieder. Na dann, gute Nacht.


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich habe manchmal so Phasen, da muss ich das hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Have Heart <3

Glei gemütlich zum einschlafen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotfire (28. August 2008)

Dr House Staffel 1 DvD 2 Fall 5^^
Gestern erst Staffel 1 und 2 gekauft:-)


----------



## mccord (28. August 2008)

starcluster feat elke brauweiler - jusqu'à la fin


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4 <----- das da.

Is immer wieder saugeil und lustig und motiviert einen


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Das Klappern meiner Tastatur :>


----------



## Wray (29. August 2008)

neues Slipknot Album...passt zu meiner stimmung


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> neues Slipknot Album...passt zu meiner stimmung


Bringt mich auf eine gute Idee *Psychosocial anschmeiss*


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

ich hör nur kak musik aus dem radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf ipod nicht usen hier -.- arg
xelyna will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hör nur kak musik aus dem radio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*psssscht* Da ist ein Video auf meinem Profil ;D


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

das ändert auch nix dran das ich keine mukke hören darf-.- ..
aber kenn dein profil *stalker muahaha xD* 

im moment kommt eines von red hot chilli peppers im radio .. naja besser als nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QP1noPmvn-g&feature=user
Nen Trailer fürn Album, lawlz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Minastirit: Mein Beileid! ;>


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja ist ja nimmer lange^^ ich geh heut früh hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

ich sehe gerade den extrem ordentlichen vorbau meiner englischen uni kollegin, die sitz 5 cm von mir weg mit ihrem pc, da kann man gar net vorbei gucken ob man will oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chill out vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

Ich schaue grade Episode 6 von Baccano!


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Bloc Party - Halo 
Weil es das neue Album von BLoc Party is und ich es noch nicht kenne , deswegen ist es in meiner Playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

Colin Gäbel


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

beta stream von isno^^


----------



## maggus (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es da! Mal fleißig durchhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. September 2008)

dieslboy - the human resource

ein netter d'n'b track der über eine stunde geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


House Club Hottest 008

Warum? Ich liebe House!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Hab mal wieder ne Onkelz-Cd rausgekramt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (2. September 2008)

Scurbs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2008)

dieser Mann ist ein Halbgott




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqWvuMJV0Yw&...feature=related


----------



## Korgor (2. September 2008)

Mal wieder was aus den alten Zeiten:

Blue Lagoon - Break My Stride
Blue Lagoon - HeartBreaker
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

und ist immer noch Nr. 1


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Erkennen Sie die Melodie

Einfach geil!


----------



## VuLIoM (2. September 2008)

american dad


----------



## Floyder (2. September 2008)

Ich höre gerade das Lied Niederschlag von Kico.


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Wir ham noch lange nicht genug

Auch ein nettes Lied...


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

Fatboy slim und weezer under alles ^^                                                   


grml ein link kan ich nicht so zeigen-.-

Wonderfull night

ziemlicher ohrwurm


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2008)

The Streets sind toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bla bla, ich finds gut ^^


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Hi Leute!

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen, denn ich suche ein Lied, ich weiß dass der Sänger von einer Freundin von Paris Hilton der Vater ist...und das Lied heißt irgendwie let back away oder so..soll ein berühmtes Radio Lied sein
Danke sehr!

MFG


----------



## Jácks (6. September 2008)

Rasierklingenliebe-Casper
Einfach traurig... :'(


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

*Star Wars* _Episode 3_ Die Rache der Sith


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade damit fertig, jetzt folgt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? Weil ich die Musik, die Sänger und die Texte einfach klasse finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*independenzia - independenze day*

geile truppe und die kostproben auf myspace und bei ihren auftritt haben mich heiß aufs neue album gemacht


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Genial!


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

Fahrenheit 9/11


Fahrenheit 9/11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

Jon Laloije




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2008)

ich höre zZ. Slipknot- Pulse of the Maggots


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

Ich hör grad Böhse Onkelz - Gestern war heute noch morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nebenbei noch das neue Amon Amarth Lied "Twilight of the Thunder God" *auf das Album in 2 Wochen und das Konzert im November wart*


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Fahrenheit 9/11
> 
> 
> Fahrenheit 9/11
> ...


Hab ich mir auch auf Kabel 1 reingezogen. Ein genialer Film. Ja ja, der George Bush. So viel Ferien hät ich auch gerne.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Ich hör gerade RSH und sehe die Morgenlatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (10. September 2008)

Höre gerade Slipknot - Psychosocial und sehe herunter gelassene Fenster Rolläden ^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Mal wieder:


Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Keane - Spiralling


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Höre gerade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen, dass das ein wirklich gutes Album geworden ist. Nachdem St. Anger schnell ausgelutscht war, hatt es 5 Jahre gedauert und das Warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## raselius (12. September 2008)

ich höre gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

ich sehe gerade :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Ich Kuck Gerade X-men auf RTL 2^^


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

guck austin powers un hör das geräusch wenni ch 3 tasten auf einmal drück


----------



## dragon1 (13. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jeah

ich grad auch


----------



## Haxxler (15. September 2008)




----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

vorhin grad den buffed-Cast


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

Das neue Amon Amarth Album war heute im ansässigen Mediamarkt irgendwie immer noch nciht erhältlich, deswegenaus Frust mal eben diese schöne Scheibe zugelegt, deren Anschaffung eigentlich auch schon längst überfällig war :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte die ganze Zeit mehrere Alben von Dream Theater aufm PC, hab ihnen aber keine Beachtung
geschenkt... ein groooßer, groooßer Fehler... Die sind genial!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

iron maiden- the trooper

edit sagt: aufgrund nalcarya´s erinnerung, dass man dazuschreiben soll wieso:
ich höre grad meine playlist mit älteren liedern an, weil die lieder immer noch klasse sind *g*
und da taucht auch dieses gute stück drin auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Motte & Westbam - LP03


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

ich schaue buffed.de forum und höre mal ab und an bei meinem arbeitskollegen musik (keine ahnung welchen sender)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. September 2008)

nirvana pennyroal tea :> hey btw wieso is meine signatur weg?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hatte die ganze Zeit mehrere Alben von Dream Theater aufm PC, hab ihnen aber keine Beachtung
> geschenkt... ein groooßer, groooßer Fehler... Die sind genial!



Schande über Dich! Erinnert mich daran, daß ich mal wieder mit dem "Awake"-Album die Nachbarn ärgern muß...

Bimmbamm


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. September 2008)

gerade läuft "blutengel - du tanzt"


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

Möchte das hier nur nochmal in Erinnerung rufen:



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie Carcharoth sagte, soll nun dieser Thread so gestaltet werden, dass, wenn man ein Lied, oder eine Sendung postet, ein Grund hinzugefügt werden muss. Gründe wie "Klingt halt geil." oder "Ist halt lustig." zählen nicht. (Ja leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dies soll nicht zum simplen Spam-/Postcounterpush-Thread verkommen. Danke .)

@Lurock: 
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Erkenntnis! Wenn du nun schon Dream Theater für dich entdeckst, dann darf ich dir auch grad Opeth noch wärmstens empfehlen ;>


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Ich höhre grad Is this Evolution von Verge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ich den Song einfach gut find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ähm sehen tuh ich das Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaW120 (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !TECHNOBASE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genialer Radiosender...nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

so, höre jetzt amon amarth- cry of the blackbirds.
1. weil das grad beim pvp abgeht
2. weil sich das grad mit 100% bass nochma so gut anhört^^ (hatte den vorher aus unerfindlichen gründen nur auf 50% o0)


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, höre jetzt amon amarth- cry of the blackbirds.
> 1. weil das grad beim pvp abgeht
> 2. weil sich das grad mit 100% bass nochma so gut anhört^^ (hatte den vorher aus unerfindlichen gründen nur auf 50% o0)


Ja, das ist wirklich ein saugeiler Song!

Btt:
Ich hab gerade alle Onkelz-Alben in meiner Playlist.
Im Moment läuft: Böhse Onkelz - Worte der Freiheit


----------



## Monyesak (22. September 2008)

ich seh grad mienen hässlichen arbeitskollegen vor mir sitzen ^^


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2008)

Zieh mir grad die Dudesons DVD rein.


----------



## Tahult (25. September 2008)

Ich hör grad das Webradio von "BigCityBeats". Zurzeit laufen die "Down-Beats".
Sehr chillig.


----------



## Todesschleicher (25. September 2008)

Ich hör gerade "The Offspring - What happened to You", weils in meiner Zufalls-Playlist gerade angesprungen ist


----------



## Korgor (25. September 2008)

Ich hör Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest endlich mal was anderes von denen.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Oktober 2008)

Guns n' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Evanescence - Hello ... immer wieder schön


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

metallica - fuel (natürlich von s&m^^)
insgesamt schöner song, und vor allem immer wieder der refrain :Uuh, On I burn,
fuel is pumping engines,
burning hard, loose & clean.
And I burn,
churning my direction,
quench my thirst with gasoline!
^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

The Rasmus - Ten Black Roses


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Oktober 2008)

Life of Agony - Love to let you down 

Einfach meine Lieblingsband..und danach kommen die Klassiker vom River runs Red,Ugly und Soul Searching Sun Album:

This Time
Underground
Through and Through
Weeds

Usw.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

Weeds rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör grad Kazzer - Pedal To The Metal weil ich das grad bei Malcom Mittendrin gehört hab.


----------



## Rastas (2. Oktober 2008)

Absolute Beginner feat. Samy Deluxe - Füchse

Begründung:
Es entspannt mich einfach ein (meiner Meinung nach) so gutes Stück deutscher Musik zu hören... Vor allem weil dieser Track zeigt,dass HipHop eben nicht nur aus diesem Gangster,ich benutz Schimpfwörter Gott bin ich cool Klischee besteht ... so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich höhr grad 
Hmmm muss mal die CD von denen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

metallica- the ecstasy of gold.
bekomm immer fast ne gänsehaut wenn ich das höre^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

imao Floggin Molly- Whiskey on a Sunday <3


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich seh grad mienen hässlichen arbeitskollegen vor mir sitzen ^^


mein beileid!

ich hatte mal ne saugeile arbeitskolegin da war eigendlich immer zu wenig blut im kopf um zu denken

naja ich hör grad flogging molly - Laura


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hör grad einiges von ernst busch. hab grad lust auf so altes arbeiterlieder zeuch.


----------



## _Miche_ (2. Oktober 2008)

Es läuft grad


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

JBO- Walk on with Erection^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

JBO auf Wacken zieht über Sido, Nazis, Britney Spears, Stoibääär her^^
denkt dran wir wissen wo eure Autos stehn! *mitsing*


----------



## Zachrid (2. Oktober 2008)




----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kurzer prozess - blaulichtmilieu*

da ich seit einigen tagen/wochen wieder bock auf deutschen rap hab, kommt das sehr geil.
wirklich gut die jungs.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Fluch der Karibik Soundtrack - He is a Pirate (Themesong)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Christian Walz - WOnderchild


----------



## Methurgar (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Der Weg

Ich kann nur dazu sagen,... WOW


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Methurgar schrieb:


> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Der Weg
> 
> Ich kann nur dazu sagen,... WOW


hör dir mal HImmelskind an


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Ad Hominem - Theory 0

Brauch mal wieder was Härteres.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (3. Oktober 2008)

Mario Barth - Live


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Mario Barth - Live


 ich auch^^ saugeil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hör ich
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FoNmNmXExZ8&...feature=related


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

Phantom of the Opera aus Phantom of the Opera

<3 Phantom der Oper


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. Oktober 2008)

A Wilhelm Scream - We Built This City!
Melodic-Hardcore-Punk
Album: Career Suicide (2007)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Oktober 2008)

Blumenkohl am Pillemann - Die Kassierer



Kassierer > all
:>


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2008)

Hör grad ein pervers geiles Solo von Slash.


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ja wie üblich Finch die beiden alben [What it is to Burn] und [Say Hello To Sunshine] weil sie einfach richtig gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (5. Oktober 2008)

Steve Barton- Original Sin

Steve der einzig wahre Graf von Krolock


----------



## raselius (5. Oktober 2008)

behemoth - at the left hand ov god
einfach göttlich^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. Oktober 2008)

< Comeback Kid - Broadcasting
= Propagandhi - Purina Hall Of Fame
> The Human Abstract - Harbinger

weil es mir gefällt ... und noch dazu kein Mainstream *thumbs up*


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo das neue Album drausen ist, musste ich mal wieder Trivium ausgraben. Ich denke mal, dass bald das Neue bei mir im Schrank stehen wird. Aber so lange höre ich erstmal das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders genial finde ich die Songs "Like Light To The Flies", "Dying in your arms" und "The Deceived".


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

seit langem ma wieder bock auf techno gehabt *schäm* ^^

www.t4e.dj live stream


----------



## EpicFailGuy (7. Oktober 2008)

RATM - Sleep Now In The Fire

Weils richtig abgeht.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> RATM - Sleep Now In The Fire
> 
> Weils richtig abgeht.



/sign das schmeiß ich mir jezt auch mal rein (reimt sich^^)


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

Metallica - The Unforgiven III​


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Black Stone Cherry - Blind Man


----------



## DonuteatermaN (7. Oktober 2008)

Pendulum - Hold your Colour


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> Pendulum - Hold your Colour


yeah pendulum sind goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

&#1041;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1103;&#1076; - &#1053;&#1077; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1091;


ich steh auf russischen punk!


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hammergeiles Album!


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2008)

Den Bandnamen muss ich nicht entziffern können, oder muss ich mir da sorgen machen? ;D
Ich hör grad Shai Hulud - Misanthropy Pure, ganz einfach weil ich grad hier aufräume und weils abgeht!


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Eisregen - Wundwasser <3 <3


----------



## Night falls (8. Oktober 2008)

Mortal Combat Theme immerwieder geil, das Teil xD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Mortal Combat Theme immerwieder geil, das Teil xD


oh ja saugeil^^ danke


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Anthrax - I Am The Law

Weil ich mich mit dem Song identifizieren kann <;


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

zsk - sunny lies


der bass is soooooo geil


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bester Thrash-Metal!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäm! *abrock*


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

BumChickaWuaWua


----------



## Haxxler (9. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, das waren noch Zeiten damals. Erinnert mich an meine ersten Horrorfilme. Die aus den 70er-80er sind einfach die besten ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaah, Iron Maiden Fieber! (Schon wieder <.<)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Stunde und des erhöhten Alkkonstums ör dich das grad
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8zTN7X-zgTQ&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

n schluck met und ich bin vom bösen elektro wieder weg und jetzt läuft das "Hate Crew Deathroll" Album (Limeted) von CoB ^^


----------



## Rastas (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt veränderst du nicht den Teufel-der Teufel verändert dich!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dl-qr6VyCDs SITD-Snuff Machinery... BÄÄÄM!


----------



## Mondryx (9. Oktober 2008)

Schau gerade Soul Eater Folge 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt veränderst du nicht den Teufel-der Teufel verändert dich!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dl-qr6VyCDs SITD-Snuff Machinery... BÄÄÄM!




das hör ich momentan auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur geil


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz nett... für ab und an... =/


----------



## Knowme (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre grade; http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j5pGij51e2k


----------



## Bankchar (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hammergeiles Album!


Mal wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe dieses Album schon jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2008)

Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do?

Oh man manchmal glaub ich echt, ich gehör in die 70er xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reila (11. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rauf und runter :> wie ich mich freue das es da ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2008)

find schon das lied hammer.... und dazu noch dieses video O_o


----------



## todesfritte (11. Oktober 2008)

hab mir gerade das hier angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

LAN-Party, immer noch, da hören wir zur Zeit Metallica, angekommen bei dem tollen Album hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um genau zu sein läuft gerade "For whom the bell tolls".


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Lied hab ich gerade auf Gitarre gespielt... *g*
Und das Album höre ich auch gerade, im Moment läuft Fade to Black.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Unstillbare Gier - Steve Barton

Gänsehaut pur


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

ich sehe dumme menschen...ähh

hast du mal ein problem - sdp


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ich sehe dumme menschen...ähh
> 
> hast du mal ein problem - sdp


juhu jmd der sdp hört <3

grad läuft kurzer prozess - bullenskit XD


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu jmd der sdp hört <3
> 
> grad läuft kurzer prozess - bullenskit XD


freundinn hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, is echt nice, vor allem das video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ist das leben - sdp


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich gucke gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (12. Oktober 2008)

K.I.Z. - Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

k.i.z. - was kostet der fisch? (how much is the fish)

ich hab mich beim ersten mal hören so bepisst vor lachen. echt zu geil. kanns nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> k.i.z. - was kostet der fisch? (how much is the fish)
> 
> ich hab mich beim ersten mal hören so bepisst vor lachen. echt zu geil. kanns nur empfehlen
> 
> ...


ich box mich durch den zombiemob und schreie dem verkäufer ins gesicht: WAS KOSTET DER FISCH??? XD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ich sehe dumme menschen...ähh
> 
> hast du mal ein problem - sdp


höhö muss sagn wenn nicht grad metal läuft dann dieses lied von sdp oder das ganz billig produzierte ähh "eine frage" heißt des glaub ich^^


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> höhö muss sagn wenn nicht grad metal läuft dann dieses lied von sdp oder das ganz billig produzierte ähh "eine frage" heißt des glaub ich^^


Fragen über Fragen?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen?


jo stimmt^^


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

DAS pass perfekt!

Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)


----------



## Silenya (12. Oktober 2008)

"Smells Like Teen Spirit" mal anders

Weil ein Freund meinte, ich solls mir mal anhören, finds eigentlich recht cool xD


----------



## Asoriel (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> "Smells Like Teen Spirit" mal anders
> 
> Weil ein Freund meinte, ich solls mir mal anhören, finds eigentlich recht cool xD



mhm echt nicht schlecht, hätte ich nicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör (wie meistens) meine Wiedergabeliste durch. MacPro und iTunes sei dank lässt sich das alles sehr toll organisieren, besser als jeder Windoof-Schrott. Naja, atm läuft Gorillaz mit Dirty Harry. Grund? Weils die Shuffel-Funktion ausgesucht hat. Ich hab da eben nur Lieder reingepackt, die mir gefallen, sprich Rock, Gorillaz (also der Stil) eigentlich eher nicht, aber ab und an mal ganz ok.


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich Kuck Gerade die 2 Staffel von King Of Queens bin bei der Folge 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (12. Oktober 2008)

Nein wie geil ist denn der Smells link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hätte wohl sogar Kurt Cobain noch seine Freude dran gehabt, echt nicht übel.
Danke.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Wu Tang Clan - Gravel Pit und mein rumpoltern während ich die Bioshock DvD suche... :/


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hör das grad
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2e4eQ9AiUPI


----------



## Mondryx (12. Oktober 2008)

und ich den Schwachsinn xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--0zhEUxnmc


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

dann lieber das hier

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JgiGrXpOhYg


----------



## iliekmilk (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoere grad das Album Gehen von Swod. Berliner Sternenelektronik mit Pianist, sehr geil


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk

jetzt das


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

und nu das

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

the used - on my own [live]

einfach gänsehaut pur!


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Michael Crawford-- The Music of the Night

Michael Crawford das beste Phantom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yEKh2hDBSfA&...feature=related
hat style und im original sowieso^^


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2008)

Polarkreis 18 - Allein allein

Irgendwie finde ich es toll, klingt ein bisschen wie Snow Patrol


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Polarkreis 18 - Allein allein
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich es toll, klingt ein bisschen wie Snow Patrol


danke nox danke dir jetzt weis ich wieder wie dieses geile lied hieß

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FfZUxPF7AMI

Snow Patrol Chasing Cars ich weis noch ich habs in der Arbeit immer leise mitgesungen im Winter ich liebe dieses lied es ist einfach so schön!


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Meinereiner vergnügt sich derzeit mit diesem lustigem Manuskript hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bastard Operator from Hell

Wers noch nicht kennt, ist wirklich zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Meinereiner vergnügt sich derzeit mit diesem lustigem Manuskript hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den BOFH muss man doch kennen! 

Btt: Ich lass grad alle Metallica-Alben durchrattern, momentan läuft: The God That Failed


----------



## Haxxler (17. Oktober 2008)

Höre mal wieder "The Blasters - Dark Night". Einfach genial.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Den BOFH muss man doch kennen!
> 
> Btt: Ich lass grad alle Metallica-Alben durchrattern, momentan läuft: The God That Failed


Ich lese ihn jetzt auch schon zum 3ten mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2008)

ich höre gerade Horst Schramm mit seinem Programm Schlachtenbummler hervorragendes Comedyprogramm^^


----------



## Bankchar (17. Oktober 2008)

Arch Enemy - Rise of the Tyrant


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*deichkind - arbeit nervt*

geht ab. sehr amüsant. wird live sehr geil sein.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Escape The Fate - Dying Is Your Latest Fashion)

Im Anschluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. Oktober 2008)

Sonic Syndicate - Zion must fall


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

Bill Mockridge - Körperkult^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

DéspairsRay - Abel to Cain


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

Tv Total Turmspringen :>


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

Scars on Broadway!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Samsas Traum - Die Zärtlichkeit der Verdammten

Geiler Text und irgendwie macht das gute Laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Das Lied aus der Buffed show ka wie die band heißt aber das lied heißt "Is this Evolution"


----------



## Flutura (19. Oktober 2008)

ASP- Krabat

Zum dritten Mal nun... verdammt, ich lieb das Lied.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Oktober 2008)

DevilDriver - Clouds over California


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2008)

Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds

Geniales Lied...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

mad world- gary jules

find ich einfach n sehr schönes lied.


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Lied kannte ich bisher nur von den Wiseguys (Accapelaband) und hab mich schon lange gefragt,von wem die das gecovert haben,danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samstag war ich aufem Konzert von den 4 Jungs. Und da muss das einfach mal wieder rauf und runter laufen.

Meine Favoriten:
Indestructible
Inside the Fire
Enough
Criminal
Divide
Facade

Das Konzert war richtig geil, auch wenn das vor 2 Jahren in Dortmund besser war. Guten Mix aus den Alben gespielt und ein Medley. Aber mir hat Ten Thousand Fists gefehlt. Nur der Wellenbrecher hat beim Moshen genervt. Und die Mosh-Muffel, die einen immer schief angucken. 
Aber als Entschädigung habe ich immerhin das Handtuch vom Sänger bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt net schlecht der Film^^


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2008)

Den hab ich auch schon öfters gesehen. Find ich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

einfach wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Where troubles melt like lemon drops, Away above the chimney tops that's where you'll find meee, uuuhuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

ob Wohl ich Deutsch rap nicht mag hör ich gerade dass Lied ihr KLICKEN was ich super finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Apokalyptische Reiter - Samurai (album)


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> einfach wunderschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Scrubs! *g*


----------



## Ayén (26. Oktober 2008)

Sehe eben auf Tele5 Twister: Die Nacht der Wirbelstürme ...  ~_~


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

Höre grad:
Xavier Naidoo-Oh my Lady^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

Peter Fox - Haus am See

Seines Zeichen ist Peter Fox ja einer der Frontmänner der Reggae und Dancehall Truppe von Seeed und sein Soloprojekt gefällt mir momentan so durch die Bank weg, dass ich mir wahrscheinlich sogar das Album kaufe. Haus am See ist das wohl die chilligste Auskopplung aus dem Longplayer.


----------



## Melih (29. Oktober 2008)

Perfekte musik wenn man als level 62 Retri paladin Nachtelf ohren in Wsg sammelt


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Peter Fox - Haus am See
> 
> Seines Zeichen ist Peter Fox ja einer der Frontmänner der Reggae und Dancehall Truppe von Seeed und sein Soloprojekt gefällt mir momentan so durch die Bank weg, dass ich mir wahrscheinlich sogar das Album kaufe. Haus am See ist das wohl die chilligste Auskopplung aus dem Longplayer.


ich find peter fox/enuff/pierre baigorry ja mit seeed besser als solo. von stadtaffen gefällt mir eigtl nur alles neu wirklich gut. sogar fieber find ich nich toll und das obwohls mit k.iz. is...

btt: grad läuft aiden - bliss
warum? zufall und weils mir gefällt.


----------



## Ayén (29. Oktober 2008)

Gucke eben Vox -> Wissenshunger... Top5-Schokoladen sorten, schokolade mit frucht füllung auf platz 5... dabei schmeckt das am besten X_x

Yogurette, jamm jamm >_<


----------



## mccord (29. Oktober 2008)

the flashbulb - passage d
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk-FFrfE0kk


----------



## Yuukami (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Draganball titelsong Chala Head Chala ist einfach nur episch und erinnert mich an aeine sendung mit MINUTEN LANGEN EXPLOSIONEN UND ANSTARR SZENEN


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Der Draganball titelsong Chala Head Chala ist einfach nur episch und erinnert mich an aeine sendung mit MINUTEN LANGEN EXPLOSIONEN UND ANSTARR SZENEN


jep und ich habs gern gesehn *in erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## mercurio. (29. Oktober 2008)

klick hier

Klatscht die hopper and die Wand, Deutschland ist ein Techno Land!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

mercurio. schrieb:


> klick hier
> 
> Klatscht die hopper and die Wand, Deutschland ist ein Techno Land!


*hust*klatscht die hopper an die wand, Deutschland ist ein ROCKER Land!


----------



## airace (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre grad das neue Metallica Album.. und ich mus sagen das es einfach schlicht weg geil ist... auch wenn ich nicht so der Metallica Fan Bin.... naja warscheinlich höre ich dan zum 439154365 mal die Volbeat albe durch.... 

P.S war wer auf dem Konzert in Osnabrück oder Hamburg ?? von Volbeat


----------



## Yuukami (29. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust*klatscht die hopper an die wand, Deutschland ist ein ROCKER Land!


RICHTIG 
KOpf einzieh weil das thema hatte wir schon oft genug


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Saugeiler Song...


----------



## airace (29. Oktober 2008)

cool genau das hör ich auch  grade xD


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

ich stimme mich gerade auf das heidenfest ein (www.heidenfest.eu) 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Finntroll das Album Nattfodd


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

GÖTTLICH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW6wEH-as3w...feature=related



> Topfpflanzen hey
> Ihr müßts umdrahn
> Topfpflanzen uhh
> tuts eich g'spürn
> ...


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEZtC9906r0...feature=related

"mit mir brauchst di ned spün, i wor sternsinger" muahahahaha


----------



## Tupac 2 (6. November 2008)

King Of Queens Staffel 8 Episode 21 Auf www.ki***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (6. November 2008)

Gucke gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (6. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn3rYuRIoo4&...feature=related

Zum Wachwerden und dabei die Wohnung aufräumen + Kaffee kochen saugeil.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

DAS ist Muttertag

weiss jemand wer die punk ghöre ist (ca 1:19)

find das lied nirgends komplett

edit: das is noch ein lied aus film und von denen...WER is das^^  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-dB8Scz3XM...feature=related


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2008)

Opening 2 von Death Note...
Weiss nicht wie die Band heisst.


----------



## Realtec (6. November 2008)

Diary of Dreams "Alive" live dvd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

death note, hab ich die ersten 2 gesehen....naja^^

aber wenn wer weiss wer die band is ,bitte^^


----------



## Minati (6. November 2008)

Foo Fighter:
"Hero" vom Live-Album "Skin and Bones" - Ich liiieeebe es =)


----------



## Bitialis (6. November 2008)

Ich hör derzeit viel Tenacious D 
die sind einfach nur noch Genial


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2008)

Maximum The Hormone - Bikini Sports Ponchin

Ps: Death note opening (2) ist auch von dieser Band (Song: What's up people?).


----------



## Tyro (6. November 2008)

Eternal Tango - Narya Narya...so glad you found your way


----------



## raselius (6. November 2008)

Anaal Nathrakh - Bellum Omnium Contra Omnes
von denen muss ich mir noch mehr besorgen...


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2008)

Dream Theater - In The Presence Of Enemies, Part II


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

uh Lurock der Geniesser^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (7. November 2008)

Hot Cross - Better A Corpse Than A Nun

Weil: Sensationelle Band ... sensationeller Song.


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

Fort Minor - Kenji


----------



## Sinizae (9. November 2008)

Das Album "Blot" von Einherjer, wobei mir das Intro "Einherjermarsjen" alleine schon sau gut gefällt *gg*


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

[post="0"]
Maximum The Hormone - Houchou Hasami Cutter Knife Dosu Kiri
[/post]


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2008)

Queen feat. Elton John und Axl Rose - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. November 2008)

Dream Theater - Forsaken


----------



## Tahult (14. November 2008)

So, ich werd jetzt mal ne Ladung Weichspüler auf das Schwermetall kippen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

M2 feat. Miani - Tu Vivi Nell'Aria

Das läuft bei mir seit gestern auf heavy rotation.
Why? Cause i like disco.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (18. November 2008)

At The Drive-In - Napoleon Solo

Begründung: weil.


----------



## Lucelia (18. November 2008)

vorhin gesehn, weil dvd wieder ausgegraben <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx0WauS9Sus

dieser film is sooo herrlich ^^


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Asp - Tiefenrausch


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich hörte es nach dem schwarzen Album auf. Was danach kam war mit nur wenigen Ausnahmen (_Poor twisted me, Fuel, The Memory remains_) kein Metallica mehr. 

Dann kam Death Magnetic. Anfangs habe ich es eher selten gehört. Mittlerweile läuft es jeden Tag bei mir. An einem Stück runter. Richtig geil sind _The day that never comes, All nightmare long_ und _Suicide & Redemption_.


----------



## Lucelia (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU



ein meisterwerk, sowohl soundtrack als auch film


----------



## Haxxler (19. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap! Den muss ich mir auch mal wieder reinziehen.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc_Sell (21. November 2008)

Ich find es Super... & Ihr???

Licht & Glanz die Allianz...


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. November 2008)

Das nächste mal bitte dazuschreiben, um was es sich überhaupt handelt.
Außerdem hat das hier nichts verloren.
Ich verschiebs mal in Gott & die Welt.


----------



## Lucelia (23. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGG1CAZZPtE

melodischer hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Ich kucke Mir gerade aus Langeweile Einen Erwachsenen Film an Die Darsteller Kenne Ich nicht ^^ Sind aber 3 Mädels auf Bett *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter Ins Detei möchte ich nicht Gehen da ich Unser Kleine Unter uns ............!!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ich kucke Mir gerade aus Langeweile Einen Erwachsenen Film an Die Darsteller Kenne Ich nicht ^^ Sind aber 3 Mädels auf Bett *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja... dir ist "langweilig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir war Echt Langweilig so Nun Zieh Ich Mit gerade die 2 Staffel  von Futurama rein


----------



## Glun (24. November 2008)

zz höre ich

As I Lay Dying - Nothing Left :>


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2008)

Creed - My own Prison bass aufgedreht


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

ChroniX (Aggro) Internetradio


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-a1QDbPYrFY

einmal das härteste herr ober


----------



## Rastas (26. November 2008)

SDP - Eigentlich wollte er nie ein Liebeslied schreiben

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsTZ3OInl3A

weil klein rasti ... ach passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DAvon grad das Lied A Spaceman Came Travelling


----------



## airace (26. November 2008)

Moin Moin 

ich höre Grad Rise Against- Hero of War
ein so verdamt geiles lied.... voralledem der inhalt ist sau geil... geht um den krieg und so....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

Radio wowszene.de


----------



## airace (26. November 2008)

achso und wenn ich pennen gehe höre ich noch das Hörbuch "Der Krieg der Zwerge"


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Foo Fighters - Best of you
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6DKXGpMGY_o


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2864176/One_Pi...MV_Bleed_it_out

das geht so ab


----------



## Haxxler (27. November 2008)

Guns n' Roses - Nightrain


----------



## K0l0ss (27. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 zum Teil etwas verschiedene Alben von der gleichen Band. Beim ersten war noch Mike McColgan als Sänger dabei. Aber auch Al Barr hat eine gute Stimme. Sehr gute Alben. Machen Laune und man will einfach nur mitsingen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Wieder SDP - Eigentlich wollte er nie ein Liebeslied schreiben... scheiße ... die 2 schicken mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsTZ3OInl3A


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

*nmzs - robopommes*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hör grad die neue ep von nmzs. gibts hier kostenlos zum download http://www.nmzs.de/

4 ziemlich geile tracks für lau.


----------



## Exo1337 (28. November 2008)

Also eigtl bin ich ja eher so der Hip Hopper aber im Moment fetzt grad das durch mein Zimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brothers Everywhere....dadadadammm

Edit: und jetz flamet mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (28. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMWtivY9x-g...feature=related

Hammer smashed face in 8bit
einfach genial^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

TV Total Crash Challange auf Pro7.


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon das Lied White is in the Winter Night


Hach hat die Frau einfach nur geile Stimme^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2008)

Finntroll - Födosagan


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaubs selbst nicht wirklich, aber... 

Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer


----------



## Katharsis666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahab - Old Thunder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NZpJ3waQBk

das intro ist einfach episch &#9829;


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Album ist echt scheisse.


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

ich guck grad GIGA. warum? weil es der coolste sender is xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Dezember 2008)

Guge gerade CSI und lese dieverse Foren durch.


----------



## Lisaya (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hör gerad Onkelz - Keine Amnestie für MTV.

Grund: Meine zweitliebste Band, großartiges Lied mit tollem Text von einem ihrer besten Alben!

- Helden leben lange, Legenden sterben nie -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Die Ludolfs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2008)

np: ZSK - Kein Schritt nach vorn "Discontent Hearts And Gasoline"

weil,
zsk find ick halt verdammt geil


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

What if God smoked Marihuana


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Dezember 2008)

*germs - gi*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach richtig schöner punk!


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2008)

Supernatural, ich weiss ist net so die Hammer Sendung aber ich mags :>
Danach direkt Madsen - Nitro.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Arschgefickten Gummizofen - Hurra, Hurra die Pflaume juckt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

ähm haxxler du höhrst ja sachen....


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey im Suff is das einsame spitze ^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2008)

Mich hat das Metallica-Fieber wieder gepackt, im Moment läuft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (9. Dezember 2008)

Kettel - The Wombat <3


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2008)

Das buffed-Forum


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

ChroniX - Metal (Internetradio)


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das buffed-Forum



Alt.^^



Ich höre grade Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

ich höhre gerade:      pendulum - slam


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Die Arschgefickten Gummizofen - Hurra, Hurra die Pflaume juckt


yay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so krank aber doch ab und zu ziemlich lustig^^

was läuft bei mir grad?
np: Muff Potter - Steady Fremdkörper "Steady Fremdkörper"

warum? itunes party jukebox^^


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

könnte es immer wieder hören ey das ist sooooo schöööön


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Der Film ist aber auch toll gemacht _


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Bufed Community


ich ab hier ein Z0r und dich muss es mir seit 40 MINUTEN!!! ansehen
ich bekomme es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf!

ees handelt sich um: http://z0r.de/?id=1340 


Bitte leute was is das für ein Lied? ich muss es wissen um nicht am refrain ohrwurm zu verecken!
Bitte sagt es mir!


doch ich warne euch höhrt es nicht zu lange an es zieht euch in den Bann!!! aaargh


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

ich hab es seit fast 10 min im Hintergrund stört mich nicht mal. o.O
Du bist zu leicht zu beeinflussen Kamui


----------



## Aero_one (14. Dezember 2008)

Bonnie Pink - Last Kiss 

Da ich grad am sketchen bin und nichts besser passt als Jap. Musik und Character zeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (14. Dezember 2008)

Neue EP von der schottischen Metal Band Alestorm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur geil! Könnt ich mir den ganzen Tag anhören, besonders "Wolves of the sea" hats mir sehr angetan.
_
With a hii hii hoo and a hii hii hey!
We're hoisting the flag to be free
We will steal the show, Jolly Rogers go
We are wolves of the sea_

Reinhören könnt ihr hier: Myspaceseite von Alestorm


----------



## Lurock (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onkelz! \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> doch ich warne euch höhrt es nicht zu lange an es zieht euch in den Bann!!! aaargh


scheisse, hab mich grad selbst dabei ertappt, dass es im hintergrund immer weiterlief unds net gestört hat :S


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hör grad 89.0 RTL und abwechslung zu haben und nicht die ganze Zeit die gleich Musikrichtung zu hören.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Ich hör grad 89.0 RTL und abwechslung zu haben und nicht die ganze Zeit die gleich Musikrichtung zu hören.


darum hab ich meine itunes party-jukebox^^
immo gibts: np: Anarchist Academy - Knall sie ab "Am Rande des Abgrunds"


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

ich hör grad skinny puppies-> daddyuwarbash^^

gefällt mir einfach gut, auch wenn ich gar nicht mehr weiss, wie ich auf das mal gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Ahh auf meinem Ever-laufenden Radiosender haben es sich grad die Black Eyed Peas mit- Don't phunk with my hearth gemütlich gemacht


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tniv6QqPhAo
Wuhaha^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tniv6QqPhAo
> Wuhaha^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Hk4Knu1Lc 
ist besser =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

höre grad amon amarth -> twilight of the thundergod...
joa passt einfach und geht im pvp grad ab^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tniv6QqPhAo
> Wuhaha^^


lol, als ich die Seite geöffnet habe, dachte ich plötzlich "wtf" wieso kommt hier Metal, danach ist mir aufgefallen ich habe den Internetradio nicht abgeschaltet^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Naho (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh grad meiner Info-lehrerin zu wie sie i etwas unverständlichs auf die Tafel schreibt...


----------



## Yadiz (17. Dezember 2008)




----------



## EpicFailGuy (19. Dezember 2008)

Corrosion Of Confirmity - Stare Too Long


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Raketenhund - "Walking on Zahnfleisch..."*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Raketenhund/The Very Job Agency-Split*

warum?

is grad angekommen =)


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich Zieh mir gerade Den Halo 3 SoundTrack rein um Sabbernd an weihnachten zu denken !


----------



## Lungodan (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hör grad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv4XlyzT4BI...feature=related, auch wenns komisch klingt^^
Grund: Es ist grad in meiner Wiedergabeliste an der Reihe ;D


----------



## EpicFailGuy (21. Dezember 2008)

Strung Out - Blackhawks Over Los Angeles

weil: sehr guter Melodic Hardcore.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy
und gleich CALLEJÓN - Mein Puls = 0

Weils abgeht und ich gleich weg muss -.-


----------



## Thunderhoof (23. Dezember 2008)

Kollegah - Angeberprollrap


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

np: La Phaze - Coulours feat. Nili "Fin de Cycle"

la phaze sind ne sehr geile kombo aus frankreich. die pendeln zwischen electro, punk, rock, drum and bass, reggae.....
einfach verdammt geil


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2008)

Peter Fox - Schwarz zu Blau
Ich weis zwar nicht warum, aber irgendwie bin ich gerade auf dem Peter-Fox-Trip, auch wenn das sonst gar nicht meine Musik ist... Irgendwie hat das Album was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. Dezember 2008)

Rise Against - Little Boxes


----------



## Trollkopf (23. Dezember 2008)

Blind Guardian - The Eldar

Einfach ein wunderschönes Lied - <3 dieses Klavierspiel - <3 Das gesamte Album, bekommt man direckt wieder Lust das Silmarillion zu lesen (und das als wow spieler =P)


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich kuck mir gerade Stirb langsam 2 an ein echter weihnachtes film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Diverses von Sabaton


----------



## EpicFailGuy (24. Dezember 2008)

Gene Autry - Rudolph The Red-nosed Reindeer

Es ist Weihnachten, hell yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slacker (24. Dezember 2008)

Oceanlab - Miracle (Above & Beyond Club Mix


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2008)

Sodom - Remember The Fallen

Vom geilsten Album überhaupt!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2008)

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits me


----------



## wowraider (25. Dezember 2008)

ich höre gard AC/DC:Thunderstruck!!!

schon ma einstimmen für das open air konzert in köln am 19. mai!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Dezember 2008)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams Are Made Of This

In Endlosschleife... Ohrwurm²!


----------



## Lorghi (30. Dezember 2008)

Blackmail - U Sound

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1cQ_vBi6gc

Weil es meine Lieblingsband ist! Weil es die verdammt beste Indie Gitarrenband Deutschlands ist!!!! Weil die Gitarrenarbeit allein in diesem Song genialer ist als alles, was manch andere Band in ihrer gesamten Karriere zustande bringt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2009)

Walter Moers - Der Fönig

Arschgeil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2009)

Die Toten Hosen - Strom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Ziemlich geiles Lied...wieso ist der player blau? o.ö


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ziemlich geiles Lied...wieso ist der player blau? o.ö



Weil mir die Farbe besser gefiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2009)

Balmung- Balmung  
um mein neues g15 mediadisply auszuprobieren


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ziemlich geiles Lied...wieso ist der player blau? o.ö


löl genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt^^
chopi <333

btt:
4lyn - hello
komplett durch


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geile Tracks bei. Freu mich schon aufs Konzert...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. Januar 2009)

Oceansize - Trail Of Life

weil.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*headbang*

Besonders Lied Nummer eins hat es mir angetan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Cause you hate yourself and you hate this world ...!" *schleck*


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

Dawn of Ashes - Still born defect...

Naja, kennt eh niemand^^ Glaub nicht, dass es hier viele Leute gibt, die Darkelectro hören...

P.S.: Hatebreed *thumbs up*

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## S.E.Lain (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm ya ich hör grad KoRn alle alben durch ^^


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Seal-Loves Divine


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2009)

Am I Blood - Negative

Saugeiler Refrain...


----------



## Zez (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.radioquintessenz.de/


----------



## Xelyna (4. Januar 2009)

Verblööööödung *schiel*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUcSTyD2T7M

Allein dieses herrliche Kopfgewackel <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

Agonoize - Deleted
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MvCvREmbMIU

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Januar 2009)

Jetzt gerade Have Heart - Watch Me Rise, zum wach werden, danach wieder Jamie Oliver xD


<3 Ich liebe diese Band einfach.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2009)

np: Antitainment - True Till Bored To Death "Nach der Kippe Pogo"

ich liebe dieses lied einfach. THIS IS NINTENDOCORE!!!!

gibt uaf yt leider nur ne schlechte handycam version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkT3BYd16j8
aber die rockt auch =)


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2009)

Dendemann- Hört nich' auf!



Kommt selten vor, dass ich mal dt. ach das ich überhaupt mal Rap höre aber Dendemann machts ganz gut.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2009)

Eisregen - Elektrohexe

Hab die Band lange nicht mehr gehört... unverkennbare Sounds... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Januar 2009)

Sehr cooler Punk.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Schaue gerade Ghost in the Shell SAC gig2 alles durch x.x


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Sehr cooler Punk.


je mehr ichs mir grad anhöre, desto mehr gefällts mir^^


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe meinen iPod mit dem ich diesen Beitrag schreibe


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich sehe meinen iPod mit dem ich diesen Beitrag schreibe



iPod ist voll nicht Punk.. BUUH! (;

Anberlin - Godspeed


----------



## Marvîn (11. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> je mehr ichs mir grad anhöre, desto mehr gefällts mir^^



Der meinung bin ich auch seit grade. Ich glaube ich zieh mir mal was von denen runter


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

Beatsteaks - Let Me In


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> je mehr ichs mir grad anhöre, desto mehr gefällts mir^^






Marvîn schrieb:


> Der meinung bin ich auch seit grade. Ich glaube ich zieh mir mal was von denen runter



Achtung, diese Band könnte eure anderen Interpreten gefährden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...mein Last.fm Profil spricht für sich.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

XBoxCast ^^gibt es auf Itunes (auch in Playstationcast und Nintendocast) ganz toll^^

Ich sehe mein Monitor und ganz viel müll auf dem Tisch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Sehr cooler Punk.


loggi
es geht NICHTS aber auch gar nichts über Dropkick Murphys oder Flogging Molly das is einfach was was ich immer hören kann^^


----------



## Doomwalker (12. Januar 2009)

also im moment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Dn02bR4pg
arch enemy we will rise


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Ich trinke auf gute Freunde

Böhse Onkelz  -  Gute Freunde

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5tapGEX91wI

edit: schande über mich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Achtung, diese Band könnte eure anderen Interpreten gefährden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt es passiert schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt nur eine band die sie niemals in meiner playlist gefährden könnten



LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich trinke auf gute Freunde
> 
> Böse Onkelz  -  Gute Freunde
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5tapGEX91wI


diese da \o/

(btw da fehlt n h aber egal^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Hellsing Video + Rob Zombie Lied - Dragula

http://www.lokalisten.de/web/showuser/edit...tVideoId=444221

= geile scheiße^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

gerade gefunden und ein absolut geiles stück

Saltatio Mortis - Spielmannsschwur

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G0tiSB5u-jw


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Januar 2009)

ich höre gerade mal wieder allimania, es ist einfach nur göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vorhin Scar Symmetry mit Illusionist gehört, und meinen Chemieordner angekuckt ( bööh 9/10 Arbeit im LK   ~_~ )


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Januar 2009)

Was meine Playlist halt so ausspuckt.

The Verse - Blind Salvation

Schönes Lied.. :>


----------



## el-boom (13. Januar 2009)

Disturbed-Deify


----------



## Doomwalker (13. Januar 2009)

lalala! Atreyu!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epVK--9p7nk...feature=related
Ex's and Oh's


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2009)

imo

Slipknot - Snuff

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CtcsuZVOo


----------



## Doomwalker (13. Januar 2009)

in flames diesmal, während dem raid^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LegVIgCD2VQ...laynext_from=QL


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> imo
> 
> Slipknot - Snuff
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CtcsuZVOo


was in deiner meinung?

EDIT: np: zelaous 1 - I Am "assimilation process complete"


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Januar 2009)

Imo != Im Moment, merkt euch das mal ihr Internetnoobz. (;

xArmed for Battlex - Trust and Believe, ich steh auf die Jungs, coole Mucke, nette Breakdowns, schade das ich von denen keine Shirts tragen kann


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2009)

imo = in my opinion
immo = im moment
!!!!

np: General Strike - Federation "Soundtrack Zur Sozialen Revolution"


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

*Limp Wrist - "Thee Official Limp Wrist Discography"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab n neues lieblings genre entdeckt: queercore <333


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

muhar hab seit eben Avantasia - The Metal Opera pt. I und pt II .......
ich mag diesen metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab n neues lieblings genre entdeckt: queercore <333


schwulcore?
darf man fragen, wie die musik ist/was das für ne musik ist?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwulcore?
> darf man fragen, wie die musik ist/was das für ne musik ist?


is n subgenre des hardcore. im queercore trägst deine homosexualität halt offen zur schau und behandelst sie zb in deinen texten. limp wrist sind auch noch straight edge. dürfte aber kein muss sein. bin grad erst dabei das genre zu entdecken.

ach ja np: Limp Wrist - I Love Hardcore Boys, I Love Boys Hardcore ""Thee Official Limp Wrist Discography""
allein der name is schon geil =)

EDIT: gibt sogar n wiki artikel dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queercore


----------



## Naarg (5. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe das hier, und es verwirrt mich oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wtf haben die sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## Kurta (5. Februar 2009)

ich schau gerade in ein Fenster , sehr spannend was da alles abgeht O_O


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2009)

@ Naarg, sie haben sie gedacht "Hej, machen wir mal nen sau cooles Album!" ;D
@ Kurtal, lol.
@ riesentrolli, cool, kannt ich bisher nur vom Namen aber die machen gute Musik - also ganz nett jedenfalls o_o

Ich schau jetzt Simpsons, damit mein Fernseher nicht total verstaubt..


----------



## Vartez (5. Februar 2009)

mhhhhich höre gerade musik ^^ 

Evanescence-Snow White Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivHenjpBVZQ


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is not a lovesong.

Und danach gehts direkt mit dem nächsten Song auf dem Album weiter...

Moskau!!!


----------



## Yadiz (5. Februar 2009)

Tumor - The Tumor Lied <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WCSF___T1g


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

np: Incubus - Love Hurts "Light Grenades"

einfach ein verdammt schöner song *hach*


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2009)

ich sehe und höre grad Zeld OoT auf dem N64...hach is dat geil^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2009)

Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

Das hier

Das lied hat einfach einen Einfluss, der grundlose Glückseligkeit, wohlbefinden...unbeschreiblich auslöst. Diesen zustand MUSS man einfach erlebt haben


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Children of Bodom - Downfall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbr89uDTr9Y


hach ich liebe das lied


----------



## Plato0n (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-cEM1l7Ks

klassiker


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2009)

_ Placebo - Running Up That Hill 


Geiles Lied.. _


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

No Fun At All - willingly unknowing

Ich steh voll drauf <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Pendulum - 9000 Miles

cool ^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

L.S.E - Sein Lassen

http://www.emimusic.de/produkt/5,007777988...aejen_dr_kopp#1

Tommy Engel is einer der besten kölschen Mundart Musiker
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Engel


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

metrickz- halt deine fresse


ich muss einfach immer lachen, wenn ichs höre ^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Wise Guys... wie ich diese Typen liebe...
Ich werde mir jezz reinziehen^^

Jetzt ist Sommer​


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Ich zock grad WoW und höre dabei das neue Album von Deichkind!!!
Warum? Weils Fun und Gute Laune macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein Hoch auf die internationale Getränkequalität*


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Ich zock grad WoW und höre dabei das neue Album von Deichkind!!!
> Warum? Weils Fun und Gute Laune macht
> 
> 
> ...


yeah danke jetz hab ich auch wider bock drauf.

np: Deichkind - Luftbahn "Arbeit nervt"

verdammt geniales lied <33333


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Sum 41 + FMA
Tolle combo.^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc3Zzvp5EDc...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady


LUrock verarscht du mich???

sonst hörste doch Septurula, Amon Amarth die richtung wwarum den Modern Talking waruuum?

Slipknot - Snuff (einfach schön)


----------



## Night falls (10. Februar 2009)

Ich höre grade "Susanne Blech - Das folkloristische Manifest" - sehr geile Band - nur zu empfehlen O:

>myspace<


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yeah danke jetz hab ich auch wider bock drauf.
> 
> np: Deichkind - Luftbahn "Arbeit nervt"
> 
> verdammt geniales lied <33333



Deichkind - Luftbahn   ist voll fett... vor allem der text ist übel...
hör dir mal das lied an und stell dir folgendes dabei vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Schwule voll auf Drogen die sich gerade auf nen FaustF**** vorbereiten ^^

xD xD  die erklärung hatte auch Ferris MC zu dem lied abgegeben ^^

MFG
<-


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Slipknot - Snuff (einfach schön)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## Damiane (12. Februar 2009)

Momentan NDR2 Verkehrsservice-  bin im Büro...


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2009)

Böhse Onkelz - Danket dem Herrn


----------



## EpicFailGuy (12. Februar 2009)

Propagandhi - Human(e) Meat (The Flensing Of Sandor Ketz)


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Zelda OoT seh ich grade wieder.....................und es ist GEIL^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*the gaslight anthem- the '59 sound*

da die zum hurricane kommen und ich wohl auch hingehe, geb ich mir die schon mal =)


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

AFI - Fall Children

Hab meinen alten last.fm acc gefunden..gerade playlist durchhören von 2k7 xD


----------



## Noxiel (12. Februar 2009)

Die spinnen die Japaner


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Japaner


ich seh nurn weißes kästchen keinen youtube link praktisch Oo


----------



## Noxiel (12. Februar 2009)

Scheissndreck, dann halt nur der Link. -_-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2S5lheimc


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Scheissndreck, dann halt nur der Link. -_-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2S5lheimc


was hat das mit Japanern zu tun?

irgendwie seh ich da leichte ansätze der Thematisierung von Rassismus (Schwarz-WEiß) und das in ner Kinderserie

edit: Nox haste falschen Link gesetzt oder siehst du was was ich nicht seh Oo

edit2: gut n könig  + Demokratie aber wird halt wie in engaland sein und das taxi is halt bissl freaky aber sonst seh ich da nix besonders -.-


----------



## Noxiel (12. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was hat das mit Japanern zu tun?
> 
> irgendwie seh ich da leichte ansätze der Thematisierung von Rassismus (Schwarz-WEiß) und das in ner Kinderserie
> 
> ...



Nääh, jetzt musst du dich vertan haben. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2S5lheimc führt mich zu einem Youtube Video bei dem Japaner irgendwo in den Bergen übelst reingelegt werden. Da ist nix mit Enten.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nääh, jetzt musst du dich vertan haben.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2S5lheimc führt mich zu einem Youtube Video bei dem Japaner irgendwo in den Bergen übelst reingelegt werden. Da ist nix mit Enten.


alter schwede ich kam grad auf ne Folge von irgendwas j. Kwak WTF!!!!!!!!!!! Mein internet fickt mich OO

edit: HOLY SHIT! die japaner sind echt n krankes völkchen aber lustig!


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nääh, jetzt musst du dich vertan haben.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2S5lheimc führt mich zu einem Youtube Video bei dem Japaner irgendwo in den Bergen übelst reingelegt werden. Da ist nix mit Enten.



Das letzte ist so genial xD
Von sonem Raketenstuhl abgeschossen werden und dann halbnackt schlitten fahren xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das letzte ist so genial xD
> Von sonem Raketenstuhl abgeschossen werden und dann halbnackt schlitten fahren xD


der traum eines jeden mannes XD


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der traum eines jeden mannes XD



Aber wie das kommen muss ey xD
Setzt dich auf so einen Massage Stuhl, willst dich entspannen und aufeinmal bist du dann im kalten und fährst im eisigen fahrtwind zwischen all den skifahrern schlitten.^^ Link gespeichert.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Ich höre gerade eine von mir selbst angelegte Best-Of Playlist von Iron Maiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Fußball, Uefa Cup.
Mit Cheese&Onion Chips und gleich nen Bier oder nen Eistee, mal schauen, was halt kalt steht.. xD


----------



## nemø (18. Februar 2009)

ich höre mien pc der i-wie viel zu laut und bedrohlich brummt


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hör grad: As I Lay Dying - Collision


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2009)

Das neue Kreator-Album:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genialer Thrash...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

Grad Finntroll - MIdnattens Widunder

[attachment=6849:12048109...er_front.jpg]

und jetzt Apocalyptica - Worlds Collide

[attachment=6850:apocalyp..._collide.jpg]


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Ich höre jetzt seit ca. einer StundeYou Spin Me 'Round von Dope.
Habe einen richtigen Ohrwurm. >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

hab jetzt 2 mal den Film GLobal Metal gesehn und mir sofort n paar Alben der dort vorkommenden Bands bestellt auf Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1249171/

edit: Lurock falls du das liest sag doch mal an wie das Kreator Album so is ich bin noch am überlegen


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Hat wer den Film auf ProSieben  Im Feuer gesehen?

Also ich fand ihn genial und bewegend sogar zum Schluss^^


DanB


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

Septurula - A-Lex

[attachment=6859:sepultura_a_lex.jpg]


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Children of Bodom - Next in Line


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Children of Bodom - Next in Line


Childrn of Bodom live aufgenommen 2001 in Seoul und danach hmm vermutlich wieder Sepultura


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Children of Bodom - Lake Bodom, danach dann Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Septurula - A-Lex
> 
> [attachment=6859:sepultura_a_lex.jpg]


direkt nachm aufstehn direkt nochma Sepultura


----------



## Naarg (22. Februar 2009)

Thrice- eine geniale Band, schade das die in Europa kaum einer kennt  = /


----------



## painschkes (23. Februar 2009)

_Vor ~5-6 Stunden die Oskar Verleihung.. :-)_


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Den ganzen tag schon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew...=4&oq=white

Ich krigs nicht hin den auszuschalten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Den ganzen tag schon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew...=4&oq=white
> 
> Ich krigs nicht hin den auszuschalten^^


super -.- draufgeklickt und jetzt kann ich au nimmer aussschalten scheiße -.-


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super -.- draufgeklickt und jetzt kann ich au nimmer aussschalten scheiße -.-



Der Rythmus ist einfach zu gut.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Rythmus ist einfach zu gut.^^


dafür hasse ich dihc jetzt -.- verdammt


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dafür hasse ich dihc jetzt -.- verdammt



Jetzt erst? Dachte das war schon länger so.^^

Naja was ich grade sehe bzw höre? na dass hier.^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew...=4&oq=white


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt erst? Dachte das war schon länger so.^^
> 
> Naja was ich grade sehe bzw höre? na dass hier.^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew...=4&oq=white


ich habs jetzt mal in 2 Fenstern offen und hörs ganz kurz nur Zeitversetztd as hört sich geil an XD


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Warship


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Die Mail in der drinsteht das ichn Battleforge Beta Key gewonnen hab und ich muss gerade feststellen das ich nicht mal weiss was Battleforge is -.-

scheiße wenn man überall mitmacht und keine ahnung hat


----------



## painschkes (23. Februar 2009)

_ Battleforge! :-)  _


----------



## Karzaak (27. Februar 2009)

ein Kumpel hat mir nen Musictip gegeben und ich finde es einfach nur geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iReUy7OC6E


Ich bin jetzt voll auf dem Russian Music Trip xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2009)

ich hör grad Kid Frost - La Raza
DAS is noch echter old school


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Soul Eater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genialer Anime


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

Auf Nick den Cosmo & Wanda Weekend Special^^

I liebe diesen verrückten kleenen Cosmo^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Februar 2009)

ich seh grad in meinem Schulordner das Kapitel Primär und Sekundäre Marktforschung dazu noch Marketing Mix und einen Absatzportfolio

dazu hör ich Apokalyptica feat. Sandra Nasic (Guano Apes) - Path (GOIL!)


----------



## Chraesi (28. Februar 2009)

Ich höre gerade "count me out" von Neverstore. Seit ich die Jungs beim Itchy Poopzkid Konzert gesehen hab bin ich ein Fan. Hab nur leider kein Geld um mir die CDs zu kaufen.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Februar 2009)

Chraesi schrieb:


> Ich höre gerade "count me out" von Neverstore. Seit ich die Jungs beim Itchy Poopzkid Konzert gesehen hab bin ich ein Fan. Hab nur leider kein Geld um mir die CDs zu kaufen.


ich HASSE dieses lied. als es raus kam, hatte ich ne schlimme mittelohrentzünding, und dan lief im radio rauf und runter, und dann tat das schlimm weh...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thundergod


----------



## Hinack (1. März 2009)

Ich höre grade Manowar - Die For Metal Weil ich gerade Total in Stimmung bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Auf Nick den Cosmo & Wanda Weekend Special^^
> 
> I liebe diesen verrückten kleenen Cosmo^^
> 
> ...


Bist du nicht bisschen zu alt für tick filme? 

Ich kucke gerade King Of Queens.


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iol0B-clFFM

Tolles Lied, mag ich sehr^^


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2009)

Eigentlich mag ich japanische Bands nie, aber das Lied ist englisch und imo absolut cool.. [ist aber auch das mit abstand beste Lied von denen ^^;]


----------



## jon_x(back again) (1. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FtqFBir9Yw

weil das einfach rockt, die filme einfach göttlich so richtig western, wobei ich italo/mexico western noch am coolsten finde darum rockt das !!


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2009)

Rautemusik, Club.


----------



## Karzaak (1. März 2009)

@LordofDemons Sandra Nasic feat Apocalyptica - Path  find ich auch nice

@SüssePilze  Kid Frost ist mal wirklich richtig oldschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab ich mal recht viel gehört *mal wieder reinlauscht*


Lagwagon ist auch toll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjQj_8ytE9w


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXjm7g5rFnE


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

The Offspring - Youre Gonna go far kid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOS9a21lXvQ...re=channel_page

das is so absolut geile scheiße ich geh dazu sooo ab fuck ich liebe diese Band geile Musik das war die erste Band von der ich Fan war, bin und sein werde


----------



## Karzaak (1. März 2009)

Nofx - longest line



andere Stilrichtung aber auch mal echt gut

Molotov


----------



## Tyalra (1. März 2009)




----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

Pirates of the Carribean - The Curse of the Black Pearl der Sountrack. Geht einfach voll ab wenn mans richtig laut anmacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn sich die Nachbarn nur nicht immer beschweren würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> The Offspring - Youre Gonna go far kid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOS9a21lXvQ...re=channel_page
> 
> das is so absolut geile scheiße ich geh dazu sooo ab fuck ich liebe diese Band geile Musik das war die erste Band von der ich Fan war, bin und sein werde


jetzt hör ichs schon 6 Std ununterbrochen und finds imme rnoch geil Oo

edit: ich werds mir jetzt beim einschlafen au noma anhören und morgen beim fahren in die arbeit au noch und abends wenn ich heim komm wieder <3


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> The Offspring - Youre Gonna go far kid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOS9a21lXvQ...re=channel_page
> 
> das is so absolut geile scheiße ich geh dazu sooo ab fuck ich liebe diese Band geile Musik das war die erste Band von der ich Fan war, bin und sein werde



Stimmt, der Song geht ganz gut ab. Hör ich jetzt auch schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Kangrim (2. März 2009)

Das lied hab ich vorgestern entdeckt. Bin auch am dauerhören. Hat richtigen Ohrwurmcharakter.^^
The offspring ist aber sowieso geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. März 2009)

Den Zettel der über der Tafel hängt

VB.net Abschlussprüfung - 9.00

Wieso wird mir gerade schlecht?


----------



## Tricius (2. März 2009)

Sehen: Mein PC-Bildschirm mit Teamcenter UA und NX6.0
Hören: Münchener Freiheit - Irgendwo (Gute alte Musik)

und ich mach in 30 min Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

ich höre meine Kollegen tippen

und ich sehe den scheiß Ladebalken vom Kopieren (Restdauer: 3 MIn nein halt 4 verdammt 5 Oo nein 3)

edit: ich mach in ner Stunde Feierabend


----------



## Vartez (2. März 2009)

Nightwish The Poet and the Pendulum


----------



## Bankchar (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Deathstyle (3. März 2009)

HIMYM ist sooo gut!! <3

Ich hör grad das neue Album von Prodigy rauf und runter, gefällt mir extrem gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

gestern schon wieder den ganzen tag offspring gehört das gibts doch nicht die sind soo hammer Oo


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziemlich gut.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Bahh wer hört sich Bücher an? Wozu hasst du Augen? Doch wohl nicht nur um Pronos zu gucken, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke btw. grade Game One auf MTV.


----------



## Amarillo (13. März 2009)

Kings of Leon

Heute abend kam auf Fritz das Livekonzert von Kings of Leon.
Unbedingt mal reinhören der Hammer.

Die Kings Of Leon sind geil, laut und kommen aus Tennessee, wo sie sich vor neun Jahren gegründet haben. Die vier Jungs sind drei Brüder und ein Cousin. Vier Alben haben sie rausgebracht - aber erst mit dem im letzten Jahr erschienenen "Only By The Night" den Durchbruch geschafft. Auch in Deutschland, vor allem mit der Knaller-Single "Sex On Fire". Und: Die Jungs waren schon mit U2, Pearl Jam und The Strokes auf Tour. Im Februar 2009 wurden die Kings Of Leon bei den BRIT Awards als beste internationale Band und für das beste internationale Album (Only by the Night) ausgezeichnet. Album und Single waren in England auf Platz 1 der Charts!


Habe mir gerade das Album bei iTunes gezogen. Der Hammer.

Kostprobe gibt es bei: http://www.orico.de


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Hören tu ich Senseless Fight von Caliban ...
 Warum? kA, war grad als nächster Buchstabe dran.
 Warum noch? ist spät, das hält mich iwie wach...
Buäh und gleich geh ich doch ratzen


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr geiles Album. Gefällt mir ausnahmslos...kein Song darauf ist nicht nennenswert... sehr genial.


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Hör gerade Quer-Feld-ein Alles... hab ma alte Musik rausgekramt unso


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die sind auch live total der Hammer wir haben den Sänger Helge vorher getroffen und der is ja mal geschmeidige 2,10 Meter groß also da kriegste schon respekt wenn du den dann später auf der Bühne siehst
aber ein Sixpack hat der Mensch, ich sach ma scheiß die wand an das hät ich auch gern
Blut im Auge beim Autofahren morgens <3


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Ich höre grade nix und sehe eine Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich höre grade nix und sehe eine Pizza
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die wirste aber nimmer lange sehn nehm ich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer


----------



## LordSirius (17. März 2009)

Eisblume "Eisblumen"

hammer lied <3


----------



## mccord (17. März 2009)




----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Eisblume "Eisblumen"
> 
> hammer lied <3


Me²

Aber nur die Version:
Subway To Sally - Eisblumen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. März 2009)

Momentan dudelt mir iTunes 
Wilkommen in Deutschland von den Toten Hosen vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (17. März 2009)

Flyleaf- All around me 

einfach hammer der song voralledem die Sängerin hat ein Super stimme... 

ich kann mich auch nur mit der Subway to Sally Version von Eisblumen anfreunden xD


----------



## Kawock (17. März 2009)

DIE DR3I - 006 - Tödliche Regie


> Diesmal müssen Jupiter, Peter und Bob in der Synchronszene ermitteln. Ob Oliver Rohrbeck (Jupiter Jones), Jens Wawrczeck (Peter Crenshaw) und Andreas Fröhlich (Bob Andrews) wohl schon mal etwas ähnliches in ihren zahlreichen Synchronjobs erlebt haben...?
> 
> *Die Dr3i - Folge 6: Tödliche Regie (CD/MC)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Scub4 (18. März 2009)

Ich höre grad "Gewinner" von Clueso.
Meiner meinung nach der beste Songwriter deutschlands, wir bräuchten
mehr von der sorte :>


----------



## Assari (18. März 2009)

linkin park numb


----------



## Duendes (18. März 2009)

ich höre gerade Rammstein- Rammstein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7tjw5Au1bc...re=channel_page


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related

Subway to Sally - Eisblumen


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu9xx5Ri278

Survivor -  Eye of the Tiger weils einfach Style hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danach werd ich wohl irgendwas zum Headbangen reinhauen und Mathe lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Wie kann ich den Player im Forum einbetten?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> P.S. Wie kann ich den Player im Forum einbetten?


[ * youtube * ] 

das zeug was nach dem = kommt und die sterne weglassen 

[ * / * youtube *]


----------



## Duendes (18. März 2009)

Michael Hunt - Soviet Connection <3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6mFNznjmbM...re=channel_page


btw : das ist der GTA 4 theme song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related
One piece - du wirst niemals untergehn


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2009)

np: Kurzer Prozess - Krieg Dem Krieg (Cuts by DJ KaiKani) 

der anti nato mobitrack von kurzer prozess. checkt den scheiß! http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logId=476487622


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=aEEi7CNgR3E

anti nato -.- naja


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Pete Namlook - Silence (Album) *schweb*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Lamb of God - Redneck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=cQYPn_en6OU

edit:
nu läuft
Rainer von VIelen - Tanz der Revolution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=aEEi7CNgR3E
> 
> anti nato -.- naja


ich find dich ja auch scheiße


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich find dich ja auch scheiße


:-*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=gb4QLMfOJTg
crimson tide and deep blue sea von Nightwish (instrumental)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. März 2009)

Lady Gaga mit Poker Face hammer lied und das Album erst mal^^


----------



## firose (19. März 2009)

Im Moment gerade Dawn of Victory von Rhapsody

Is einfach super das Lied vor allem wenn man grad PvP macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B_SG3j9ZCY...feature=related
Jetzt ist Sommer - geiles LIEEEED!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15432373771

weiß nicht wie ich ohne die playlist leben würd xD

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15432373771
> 
> weiß nicht wie ich ohne die playlist leben würd xD
> 
> lg


das is ja ma premium was de da hast Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

was meinst mit premium Oo wenn das gut heißen soll hast du ne seltsame wortwahl ^^

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was meinst mit premium Oo


GOIL!


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

kl4r die ersten und de letzten sind die besten ^^

lg


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. März 2009)

Dieses Theme ist einfach Epic. <3

(Bin grade auf einem Halo Trip =D )


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieses Theme ist einfach Epic. <3
> 
> (Bin grade auf einem Halo Trip =D )


ich find ja das hört sich nahc gregorianischen Kirchengesängen an :>

wenn du jemanden brauchst der dir Online in Halo den Hintern versohlt meld dich XD

ich steh ja eher auf die Version heir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCvL8XiUAs4...feature=related


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. März 2009)

Mach ich.
Bin seit der letzen Lan Party so vernarrt in das Spiel.
Wollte es immer anprobieren eine Schande dass ich es erst jetzt kennengelernt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad gesehen...
Sorry, aber FUCK!, der Film ist mal richtig geil!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. März 2009)

Bei mir läuft schon seit einigen Tagen Amon Amarth auf Dauerlauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle hierbei einfach mal folgendes:



und



sowie


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

ich gucke soul eater (bin momentan bei folge 36) während ich darauf warte, dass runes of magic endlich fertig mit patchen ist, das waren mitlerweile mindestens 5, warum hatten die die patches nicht mit auf der dvd >.<


----------



## Aero_one (22. März 2009)

Gestern bei Youtube gefunden und iwie. find ich das merkwürdigerweise total geil ... erinnert mich iwie. an Beatie Boys xD


----------



## panzerknacker (22. März 2009)

Peter Fox - Schwarz zu Blau

Weils einfach n hammer Song in einem hammer Album ist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yphwzD1XaBY


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

ich hör grad 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ufCREvMr0

hardstyle ftw xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kDtZ-4uDc0


ohrwurm...ich steh auf onkelz^^


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne eigentlich hör ich eher was in diese richtung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTpQOZcNASw


----------



## Deathstyle (23. März 2009)

Gerade eingeschaltet: http://www.myspace.com/carpathian, so mega genial geile gute hammer Musik. ><;


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2009)

Einfach genial wenn man ein Shooter zockt. =D


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

*atari teenage riot - delete yourself!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atr sind ne ziemlich coole band. die vereinten punk mit techno elementen. geht in die richtung dessen was man heutzutage digital hardcore nennt.


----------



## Thront (31. März 2009)

hat mirn kumpl geschickt.. kranker kack..


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Caliban - The Awakening

Weil ich glaube, dass die Welt langsam aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.


----------



## Thront (31. März 2009)

auch geil



*8bitweapon*


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

ich seh gerade das buffedforum und ein großes textfeld wo ich einen text eingeben


----------



## Thront (31. März 2009)

*TU ES !*


----------



## Farstar (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quUcJOg3VUM


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2009)

Eisregen - Schlachthaus-Blues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eisregen - Schlachthaus-Blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klassiker^^


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrdGYVir6DU
In flames ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2009)

Godsmack - Moon Baby

Grad gesehen, dass Scorpion King in der Glotze läuft, direkt mal den alten Godsmackblub rausgekramt...
Keine besondere Musik, eigentlich ziemlich einseitig, trotzdem nett anzuhören.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

TUNNEL TRANCE FORCE 5

Geiler alter TRANCE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.discogs.com/Various-Tunnel-Tran.../release/224677


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

*betontod - schwarzes blut*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geile band. geiles album. netter punk mit teilweise geilen harten riffs.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Michael Giacchino - Star Trek Soundtrack von der offiziellen Seite ^^


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)

Die Ärzte - Meine Ex(plodierte Freundin)

Klasse Song


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Das Album "Eden Fire" von Sonic Syndicate. Melodic Death Metal vom Feinsten. <3


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)




----------



## Ch3rion (3. April 2009)

Also ich hör grad meine Cake Alben durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach ne klasse Band... Schön chillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

56 Minuten lang In Flames!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Die Toten Hosen - Hier kommt Alex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8

dioxyde - GEist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijj1KAUopeo


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crazy shit...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy shit...


ich find dazu nix auf youtube was isn das lurock?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich find dazu nix auf youtube was isn das lurock?


wenn es das guinea pig is, das ich kenne (zumindest 2 teile) is das kranker asiatischer splatter.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn es das guinea pig is, das ich kenne (zumindest 2 teile) is das kranker asiatischer splatter.



okay Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> okay Oo


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Pig

gibt sogar nen wiki artikel dazu XD

btt:
np: Thursday - How Long Is The Night? [alt] "Kill The House Lights"

warum? zufall. thursday sind ne coole post-hardcore band auch wenn der track n bissl untypisch is^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Pig


ok das is ma richtig krank XD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

*tackleberry - reinventing appetite for destruction*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kiels finest Hardcorepunx sind zurück und was für ein Albumtitel?! Acht neue melodische Songs voller Energie, tight wie Sau und man hört den Jungs ihre Tour mit Paint it Black an. Denn auch hier wird eine nahezu perfekte Symbiose aus Hardcore Aggressivität und Punkrock Rotzigkeit geboten. Sich überschlagende, treibende HC Parts geben sich High Fives mit fast schon hymnischen Punk-Momenten. Live eh ein Erlebnis, gelingt es Tackleberry mit ihrem neuen Output, auch Studiotechnisch auf ganzer Linie zu überzeugen. Hammer-Artwork obendrauf und fertig ist die Sauce. Aufdrehen und abfeiern!
http://www.flight13.com/details/83744/tack...for-destruction


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

dance commander ... das vid ist einfach zu hart und  herrlich überzogen :>

so trolli, nu kannste wieder posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

*sinan - sohn seiner klasse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sinan ist der kleine bruder von kool savas. sein debut mixtape _sohn seiner klasse_ ist trotzdem sehr geil, da er sich inhaltlich in ganz anderen gefilden bewegt als der king of rap. sinan geht es um seine zugehörigkeit zur arbeiterklasse.
lohnt sich das teil


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2009)

KATAKLYSM - Let Them Burn!



\o/


----------



## Harloww (12. April 2009)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

KoRn - Twisted Transistor

Weils grade in der Playlist  vom #musik.eXtreMe-Stream ist :>


----------



## Balyndar (12. April 2009)

Refresh - Summertime 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFVpTrqQ_MA

Technobase <3


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2009)

*deutschpunk balladen vol. 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor n paar tagen gekauft und jetz mal hören. ne ziemlich coole zusammenstellung


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. April 2009)

Einfach genial!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (12. April 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet 
<3


(Aber das Video ist irgendwie blöd. Oo)


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2009)

Porcupine Tree
hehe... das hört unser Lehrer ;D


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Casper,Favorite und Kollegah-Mittelfinger Hoch
...unfassbar guter Hook.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (12. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Porcupine Tree
> hehe... das hört unser Lehrer ;D


Dann bin ich wohl auch ein bisschen in deinen Lehrer verliebt. (:

np: Porcupine Tree - Sleep together



edit:


riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn es das guinea pig is, das ich kenne (zumindest 2 teile) is das kranker asiatischer splatter.


Ist es das, wo im ersten Teil die Frau gequält wird? Oo
Wenn ja... dann hab ich den irgendwo mal gesehen... merkwürdiger Film.


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Nachts im Museum, im Fernsehen

Bin wohl so eine Art Adam Sandler Fan..


----------



## Jokkerino (12. April 2009)

Wolfsmother-Joker and the Thief


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2009)

Immortal - Beyond The North Waves


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2009)




----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

163 Ärzte-Songs in eine Playlist gepackt und geshuffelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (13. April 2009)

Sono - Live @ Bachstatt,Leipzig (27.03.2009)


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)




----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Grad mal wieder von Youtube empfohlen bekommen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Sepultura: Album A-Lex
gerade läuft Filthy Rot


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nachts im Museum, im Fernsehen
> 
> Bin wohl so eine Art Adam Sandler Fan..



Also entweder die Aussage mit Adam Sandler war nicht auf den Film bezogen, oder das ist n dicker FAIL.

Der spielt in dem Film gar nicht mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also entweder die Aussage mit Adam Sandler war nicht auf den Film bezogen, oder das ist n dicker FAIL.
> 
> Der spielt in dem Film gar nicht mal mit
> 
> ...


hehe stimmt Ben Stiller ises ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alles im Dauerdurchlauf.^^


----------



## marsv (15. April 2009)

Russian Circles  
Russian Circles
RUSSIAN CIRCLES 

!!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Collectiv Soul - Happines

edit: jetzt läuft

Dragonforce - Inhuman rampage
(dauerbrenner bei mir)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. April 2009)

Macht Laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. April 2009)

Tool - Pushit (live)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Dragonforce - INhuman Rampage 

ich könnte das immer und immer und immer wieder hören!


----------



## marsv (17. April 2009)

im mom höre ich nix aber wenn ich könnte würde ich...

Samuel Jackson Five

hören.


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2009)

Subway to Sally - Unsterblich


Und davor war's "Auf Kiel" von StS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCxKEV2Uknk


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2009)

<3


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

leider bin ich grad gezwungen mir *Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück* anzusehen ....... Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe  bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. April 2009)

tolles lied... ui


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genial... hrhr...


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Lurock, was ist das denn?


----------



## m1chel (19. April 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Haxxler (19. April 2009)

Velvet Revolver - She Builds Quick Machines


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. April 2009)

NCIS und nebenbei RCT3 +Beide addons

mein Park hat schon 300k besucher wers auch Spielt dem kann ich meinen Park gerne mal Hoch laden


----------



## LordofDemons (19. April 2009)

Sepultura: Album Roots Title Endagered Species


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

Dragonforce - cry for eternity


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (22. April 2009)

Höre auch:



LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sepultura: Album Roots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

We Butter The Bread With Butter - Das Monster Aus Dem Schrank


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. April 2009)

Bin durch einen Trailer draufkommen einfach Super.


----------



## jeef (23. April 2009)

Discofestival 2009 Sets


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

gutes Lied


----------



## LordofDemons (26. April 2009)

Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHsB0JmV7i4


----------



## ZuluheadProject (27. April 2009)

Drone - Welcome to the Pit 

sehr gute unbekannte deutsche trshmetal band

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAdRIP1tISM


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich endlich dazu durchgerungen die Box zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin grad bei der 2. DvD


----------



## jeef (27. April 2009)

steht in der Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sehen hm... den thread^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHsB0JmV7i4



Ein toller Song, wie ich finde. Vor allem Live. Werd sie mir W:O:A 09 angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ein toller Song, wie ich finde. Vor allem Live. Werd sie mir W:O:A 09 angucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woho K0l0ss du kommst au WOA^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> woho K0l0ss du kommst au WOA^^



Karte 2154 steht in meinem Regal. Freu mich schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Karte 2154 steht in meinem Regal. Freu mich schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr buffies dann gibts das Buffed treffen auf den Wiesen Norddeutschlands^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

ok Mudvayne sind ja mal der oberhammer


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Steh ich atm schon ziemlich drauf...


----------



## jeef (1. Mai 2009)

Soupy Geroge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (2. Mai 2009)

teamspeka!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> teamspeka!


und was sagen die stimmen in deinem kopf?


----------



## Gored (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nex3pzUi_l0...feature=related    geile band mit ihrem wohl stärkstem song !


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrO83v6X8lI Das einzige Lied das mir von Slipknot gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorgestern gekauft... klingt wirklich gut!


----------



## Breakyou9 (4. Mai 2009)

Von BrokeNCYDE  Get Crunk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


perfekt zum abreagieren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa6qpgLvH30


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Von BrokeNCYDE  Get Crunk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


brokencyde <33333
crunkcore <3333
kennst du vllt noch mehr bands aus dem genre?
kenn glaub ich sonst nur noch dot dot curve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
np: Alarmsignal - Ham ma nich "Fahneneid"

vllt isses ja bald aufm index XDDD


----------



## patrick02 (4. Mai 2009)

Prinz Pi-Spür die Wut (Neo Punk) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Grantig - Totentanz


----------



## Zorkal (4. Mai 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Prinz Pi-Spür die Wut (Neo Punk)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Grade auch gehört.!Donnerwetter! ist aber deutlich besser als Neopunk.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Mai 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Von BrokeNCYDE  Get Crunk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist das die neue Steigerung der Emos? oO Is ja schrecklich...

²Topic:


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2009)

so ein herrlicher dammlicher song  perfekt zum zocken ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (5. Mai 2009)

Ich höre gerade "Des Sängers Fluch" von Equilibrium.

Eine Epicmetalversion von der im 17ten Jahrhundert geschriebenen Balade "Des Sängers Fluch" (wer hätte das gedacht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Equilibrium, weil sie festliche Musik machen, welche einem dazu auffordert, zum Humpen oder zum Horn zu greiffen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

> brokencyde <33333
> crunkcore <3333
> kennst du vllt noch mehr bands aus dem genre?
> kenn glaub ich sonst nur noch dot dot curve smile.gif
> ...



Ich kenn noch Szene Kids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab Brokencyde zufällig gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nach "Crunk" gescuht und "Crunkcore" gefunden^^
Such bei Youtube einfach mal nach " Screamo,Crunkcor"


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

geile scheiße


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Ich kenn noch Szene Kids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moah ich find Brokencyde so gut..
Ich kann euch die Suche mal nen bisschen vereinfachen..:
Dot Dot Curve, I Set My Friends On Fire, Hollywood Undead, Scene Kidz (C! ;P), Attack Attack!, 3oh!3.

Manche sind mehr Rap, manche mehr Screamo - man muss sich bei allen davon eben doch nen bisschen reinhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

cause im TNT


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Moah ich find Brokencyde so gut..
> Ich kann euch die Suche mal nen bisschen vereinfachen..:
> Dot Dot Curve, I Set My Friends On Fire, Hollywood Undead, Scene Kidz (C! ;P), Attack Attack!, 3oh!3.
> 
> ...


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hör grad meine empfehlungen http://www.lastfm.de/listen#pane=webRadioP...i%2Frecommended

atm läuft marsimoto - halloziehnation


----------



## Zorkal (6. Mai 2009)

Marsimoto ist doch Marteria,oder?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Marsimoto ist doch Marteria,oder?


last.fm says ja. http://www.lastfm.de/music/Marsimoto

topic:
np: Die Grenzgänger & Frank Baier - März-Rap 1920 "Lieder der Märzrevolution 1920"


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoh67mT1K4E
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARR


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Weil es einfach nur genial ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Weil es einfach nur genial ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gieeev more

ASDS Gewinnerin!!!


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Sehen -  Ich sehe meinen PC-Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hören -  Ich höre meinen Freund über den Xfire Voice Chat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (11. Mai 2009)

Viktoria Rebeka - Live @ Skipper (17.01.2009)

sehr geiles set <3


----------



## ZuluheadProject (11. Mai 2009)

Warum?? WARUM?!!! Weil er DER Hammer ist und dazu noch von Tarantino


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

*nic knatterton und johanna - jugendlicher leichtsinn*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach:

*nic knatterton und johanna - eine runde mitleid*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar nich bombe aber ganz interessant


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Mai 2009)

Nic Knatterton ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir die neue CD von Maroon gekauft, die hör ich grad rauf und runter.
Maroon - Leave You Scared & Broken
<3 geht ab.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2009)

17.5.09...Lanxess Arena...ich bin dabei. Es wird der Hammer...ich kann es kaum abwarten...warte nun schon seit bekannt ist, dass die nach Deutschland kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## Haxxler (15. Mai 2009)

Billy Idol - Super Overdrive <3


----------



## Rathloriel (15. Mai 2009)

Was ich eben sehe? Ich schau meinem Ofen zu und hoffe das nichts schiefgeht ..


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum - Schlaf in Flammen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6f3yb4bWO0


----------



## Gradius@PTR (15. Mai 2009)

Du kleiner Wicht - Apokalyptische Reiter


weil... Er mir in meiner I Tunes Bibliothek mins auge gefallen ist und ich keinen bock hatte was anderes zu suchen.


----------



## Bankchar (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#9829;


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

<3


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

:>


----------



## Numara (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkaTNv9uz8M...&playnext=1

Hör ich grad weil die Platte heute per Post ins Haus flatterte.

Akzidenz Grotesk - Isbjörn


----------



## Durlok (20. Mai 2009)

ist mir auf youtube über den weg gelaufen und nun hängt es in meinem ohr fest


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Rape the Dead

Leave It to My Beaver Cleaver 

http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/45802


----------



## Bankchar (21. Mai 2009)

Girugämesh - Dance Rock Night


----------



## wowraider (21. Mai 2009)

AC/DC-Thunderstruck


wieso?
das geilste lied ever  und ich war vor zwei tagen open air in köln (62000 zuschauer).
gänsehaut feeling incoming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X80Qjh9Yivs


----------



## Ol@f (21. Mai 2009)

Klick Mich.


----------



## Druda (21. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Girugämesh - Dance Rock Night



*-* 1. break time 2.break time 3.break time SAWAGE!

*räusper*

ich guck grad Germany's next Topmodel...


----------



## Bankchar (21. Mai 2009)

> *-* 1. break time 2.break time 3.break time SAWAGE!



(:

LM.C - Little Fat Man Boy


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Druda (21. Mai 2009)

Topmodel zuende (Sara hat gewonnen yay! xD)

girugämesh - &#12450;&#12531;&#12464;&#12522;&#12540;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12473; (Angry juice)

warum?

einfach so xD shuffle!!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLkrXkY9yRc


----------



## rEdiC (22. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Girugämesh - Dance Rock Night





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Mai 2009)

Roulette von System of a Down
das haut rein !!


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

Pierre @ Home,MTW (12.02.2009) part 2


----------



## m1chel (22. Mai 2009)

Das NiedersachsenLied!!


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Mai 2009)

Audioslave - Man or Animal


----------



## EisblockError (22. Mai 2009)

Ich höre Technobase.fm oder House.fm

Da gehts beim Greatriver_xdre4m surfen einfach ab und man haut alles um.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## Blooddrainer (23. Mai 2009)

​d(-.-)b​


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bin "leicht" angetrunken... da gibt es nichts besseres als die "wtf-lieder" von System of a Down zu hören wie zB  shes like heroin =D


+


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

Immer mitten in die fresse rein (=


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

BIn  grad am sketchen und iwie. hab ich davon den totalen Ohrwurm ...


----------



## Doomsta (23. Mai 2009)

Sehe grade WoW auffem screen^^.

Höre grade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3fZd5qZje0...feature=related

weil metall geiler als hip hop ist


----------



## Kamar (24. Mai 2009)

The Prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## m1chel (24. Mai 2009)

Jennifer Rostock &#9829;


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2009)




----------



## Philister (24. Mai 2009)

King Soly - Wicked King Of Persia (Dubstep)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcml87wg1fU


----------



## Bankchar (24. Mai 2009)

Girugämesh - Owari to Mirai


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

meine arbeit

und vor meinem geistigen auge meine arbeitskollegin >.<


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

MUCC - LA VIE EN ROSE feat. Kyo

woohohooo~^^


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Mai 2009)

@Vorposter, Greenday suckt ;P ich hasse zwar selber diese "früher war alles besser"-Laberköppe aber bei Greenday ists halt mal total Fakt das sie früher total der Hammer waren und jetzt nurnoch kommerziellen Post Emo oder wat weiss ich was das sein soll machen.. :F

Ill Nino - Reservation For Two
Ich mag das Lied, das hat so Schmusesong-Attitüde ohne zu nerven.. *hust


----------



## Megatherion (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Iiich sehe gerade TV-Total <3


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

vorhin beim autofahren

mudvayne
Mors Principium Est
Slipknot

hrrhrr >.>


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch. Hab es bis jetzt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Marion hat mich gefragt, welches Lied ich von VnV Nation gern höre.
Ich meinte,ich würd gern dieses hören. (auchwenn es "nur" ein Remix ist)


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich höre gerade die Komplette Zelda Classik CD von "Koji Kondo" weil Sie super zum entspannen ist^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höre ich jetzt.


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

fliehende stürme




geniale mucke


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mir gerade nochmals: Charlie the Unicorn 1 in deutsch angesehen.

Einfach zu krank das Video.


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

_*Das von Blacky ode*_


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Mai 2009)

Einfach hammer.Bin durch den Trailer draufgekommen.

Nine Inch Nails macht einfach sau gute Musik.


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Grade "Jumepr" geguckt. Ganz geil


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Das Lied macht hammer Sommerstimmung. Gerade jetzt passend, weil ich morgen um Punkt 12 Uhr mit den Abschlussprüfungen an der Fachoberschule fertig bin =)


----------



## El Homer (29. Mai 2009)

Erstmal, Musik... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was für meinen Urlaub in Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Mai 2009)

Ich höre gerade "Seines Glueckes Schmied - Finsterforst". Mir gefällt die mysteriöse Stimmung in diesem Lied mit den vielen wechseln zwischen schnell und langsam.


----------



## Thront (29. Mai 2009)

gutes lied von einer der besten bands unseres runden planeten


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Mai 2009)

Apocalyptika - Worlds Collide


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2009)

Maximum the Hormone - ReiReiReiReiReiReiReiReiMaMaMaMaMaMaMaMa


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

dubstep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Yea El Homer, Protest The Hero, sehr geil!

Hab ich einfach malwieder bock drauf.


----------



## Druda (29. Mai 2009)

-OZ-  - Detox


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

*jonhossi - all they ever wanted*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*johnossi - johnossi*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geile band

checkt das:


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Irgendwie Lust drauf : 



_


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)




----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDG11fM3PhM


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

*Kaas - T.A.F.K.A.A.Z. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaas is bei den orsons. orsons <3 kaas <3

EDIT:
einhornnippel zensiert^^


----------



## m1chel (31. Mai 2009)

How i met your Mother ; )


----------



## Haxxler (1. Juni 2009)




----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Matrix Reloaded auf Pro7!

Weiß zufällig einer, wann auf Prosieben der dritte Teil, also Matrix Revolution ausgestrahlt wird?  Ich hätte ja geglaubt, dass jede Woche 1 Teil kommt, aber heute ist der zweite Teil gekommen, obwohl erst gestern Teil 1 gelaufen ist...

Edit: Ok.. meine Frage hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

Queens of the Stoneage - In my head...or something


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Hab bis eben Prison Break geschaut, von der ersten Staffel an, hab die hier auf DVD rumliegen gehabt (oke, sind net meine xD) und nie geschaut.. Mal sehen ob was dran ist das die Sendung so toll sei..

Jetzt: Lost Prophets - Sway
Aber die komplette 10 Minuten-Version.. der Hammer, lenkt mich aber grad nicht so richtig ab.. grr.

Zum einschlafen jetzt wohl was härteres, muss Kopf frei kriegen.


----------



## mccord (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

The best mother fuckin' power metal band on this fuckin' dirty planet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Da fällt mir dieses Comic ein.
[attachment=7867:alestormfieber.png]

Achja ich höre gerade Ts und sehe Warhammer.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juni 2009)

Deichkind feat. Das Bo - Prost


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

Ich seh grade den Aion Beta Downloader, weil ich in dem Preview-WE bin  ;D


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Ich guck gerade Digimon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich höre grade Stormwarrior Odins Warriors. 

Es ist einfach schöner Power/Speed Metal mit Wikinger Texten. 

Super sind auch : Heading Northe, Metal Legacy , Ragnaröl, Iron Gods und und und. 


Wer sich das nich reinzieht und auf (relativ ) klaren Gesang und fetzigen Metal riffs steht hat sowas von die A-Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorallem erinnert die Stimme stark an Kai Hansen ( der Producer dieser Band ist) 

Sie kommen aus  Hamburg und sind einfach nur Geil 


Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV9JpdYf2qs


----------



## Druda (3. Juni 2009)

Drop star shooting - February the 13th  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da fällt mir dieses Comic ein.
> [attachment=7867:alestormfieber.png]




Lol, "Alestorm"-Fieber. o.O


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juni 2009)

Youtube

Einfach nur genial das Video, endgeile Atmosphäre und die restliche Playlist ist auch nice.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Ein perfektes Lied um den Morgen zu beginnen ... da kann es schonmal passieren, das aus den eig. Spiegeleiern Rührei wird.

Edit: Grade den Left 4 Dead 2 Trailer gesehen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)... wuhuu *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ... endlich endlich Chainsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu freu freu*


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Bei mir im Auto leuft gerade das Album: Meteora von Linkin Park.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2009)

Guter HipHop <3


----------



## Benrok (6. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CndU3VpZjI4


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juni 2009)

wie ich paranoid auf gitarre spiele


----------



## mastergamer (6. Juni 2009)

Ein Herz für Hardstyle! <3


----------



## -Vardor- (6. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe meine Tastertur und höre die Spülung einer Toilette...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juni 2009)

Eisblume -- Leben ist schön ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Espescially in Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Juni 2009)

Das versuche ich gerade mehr oder weniger erfolgreich zu lernen. Klingt schon richtig hammer irgendwie.


----------



## Zachrid (7. Juni 2009)

Aus der Kategorie: "Totally Underrated"


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.rautemusik.fm/streams.php?section=club#club


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juni 2009)

ich hör mir grad alle SoaD alben nochma durch ...hach SoaD <3
P.S.SoaD macht nur eine kreative pause... blad werden sie wiederkommen !! und wie einer mal so schön gesagt hat:Serj and Daron need each other 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Ich höre derzeit RST

1. Cant you See
2. Drink out on Thuesday
3.Lollipop 


Hammer Band, super songs


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juni 2009)

Bleach Folge 3 ... und die restlichen 218 Folgen werde ich mir auch "heute" noch anschauen 

Hach ich liebe Urlaub =)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör mir grad alle SoaD alben nochma durch ...hach SoaD <3
> P.S.SoaD macht nur eine kreative pause... blad werden sie wiederkommen !! und wie einer mal so schön gesagt hat:Serj and Daron need each other
> 
> 
> ...


joa nach dem nächsten scars on brodway album sollte was neues kommen :>
ich freu mich drauf


@Aero_one will auch urlaub :<


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2009)

K.I.Z. - Hahnenkampf
Das ist so schön aggressiv x)


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pr0n für die Ohren... und K.O. fürs Gehirn... \o/


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juni 2009)




----------



## Landerson (14. Juni 2009)

Oh man Limp Bizkit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss ich unbedingt mal wieder in den CD Player schieben.

Ich kuck mir grad Myth Buster im Discovery Channel an.
Da lernt man immer wieder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Begruendung: Man lernt immer wieder was...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinen Augen mit Captain Morgan's Revenge das absolut beste Power-Metal-Album. Stimmungsmachend wie Sau. Und auf Konzerten sind die eh der Oberhammer.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Juni 2009)

Hans Zimmer hat es einfach drauf.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hör zur Zeit von Azad Assassin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich ist Azad mal wieder in Top-form und zurück zu seinen Anfängen gekehrt


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juni 2009)




----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

ESL Pro Series Finals in WC 3

über ESL Premium Stream


----------



## -RD- (14. Juni 2009)

*Hören:*

Hardbase.FM - weil ich dringend mal (nach knapp 19 Jahren Dauer-Rock/Metal) etwas anderes brauche. ... Hart muss es aber i-wie trotzdem sein ;-)

*Sehen:*

Matrix Reloaded - Weil ich den dritten Teil noch immer nicht gesehen habe, dies aber morgen abend nachholen will, brauche ich dringend eine Auffrischung, um was es in Teil 2 gleich nochmal ging und wie/wo er endete.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juni 2009)

Wieso kennen das so wenige? Geht doch gut ab.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juni 2009)

Da auf RTL 2 mal wieder erste Teil der Karate Tiger Reihe kommt schau ich ihn mir gerne mal wieder an.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2009)

\o/


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

*alle gegen alle - a tribute to slime*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



legenden huldigt man nun mal =)


----------



## Benrok (19. Juni 2009)

Farin Urlaub - Der Kavalier


----------



## Night falls (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klasse Album von ner piratig-guten Band.


----------



## Stress05 (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (20. Juni 2009)

seit 3stunden 
/b/


----------



## Lurock (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

seit wann hörst du eigtl hardcore? und dann auch noch angerfist?^^

b2t:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juni 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn - Endzeit


----------



## Lurock (20. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> seit wann hörst du eigtl hardcore? und dann auch noch angerfist?^^


Noch nicht lange und kp wie ich drauf gekommen bin.

Und BTT:
Angerfist - Cannibal


----------



## Cheerza (20. Juni 2009)

Xavier Naidoo- Ive never seen 
Weil ich an ein mädel denke und weils mich anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Gewaltakustik - Klagelaut


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juni 2009)

MC Hammer - You can't touch this


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juni 2009)

Zwar eigentlich nicht so mein Genre ... aber doch sehr nett. Ist mal ein wenig abwechslung =P


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Crüxshadows - Sophia


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

<3 
Eins der besten Intros für ein Album was ich je gehört habe.

Das Wort Hardcore wird viel zu inflationär gebraucht :\


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Vergleicht das mal mit dem hier ^^

http://dagobah.biz/flash/skeletowned.swf

Die intros ähneln sich ziemlich ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Juni 2009)

Sabaton-Firestorm


----------



## Kangrim (21. Juni 2009)

Leere Worte von den Onkelz


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## K0l0ss (21. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur ein hammer geniales, episches Instrumentalwerk von Equilibrium. Das Album ist sowieso der Hammer und mit Mana hat es das perfekte Ende zum Ausklingen.

Auf Grund der Länge in zwei Videos aufgeteilt.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Man kann gar nicht beschreiben wie gut Equilibrium ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man kann gar nicht beschreiben wie gut Equilibrium ist.


/sign

kommen die eigendlich dieses jahr wieder aufs heidenfest?


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

das lied hör ich mir mindestens schon zum 20ten mal an^^


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

R.i.P Markus alias Marc Spoon


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Aladan (24. Juni 2009)

Ich höre gerade die Whitenights, eine Deutsche Nachwuchsband ohne Plattenvertrag. Nehmen atm an einem Wettbewerb auf Myvideo teil und meiner Meinung müssen sie einfach gewinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Video auf Youtube

Video auf Myvideo

Ist zwar net meine normale Metalrichtung aber gefällt mir trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2009)

K.I.Z. - Walpurgisnacht


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

Auch mal etwas mit Tiefgang.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (24. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt8gYFkK7ZM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Sowohl Anfang als auch Ende sind ziemlich episch.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2009)

Der Song fetzt, auch wenn es "nur" ein Cover ist. Und Maria Brink ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Die sieht gut aus! ;P
In This Moment sind so ganz okay, aber ich hab sie mal live vor Bleeding Through gesehen und wirklich gut ist anders, gerade ihre Shouts waren sehr dünn, vielleicht lags an der Tagesform.. weiss nit.

@Topic
Chemical Brothers - Block Rockin' Beats

Ihr wisst schon:
Back with another one of those block rockin' beats...
We're about ready to rock-steady 

:]


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2009)

Mein Pc hat mich gerade genervt.
Also


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Juni 2009)

heute höre ich nur noch Michael Jackson

R.I.P.


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

momentan seh ich den sender deluxe music...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (26. Juni 2009)

Wolfchant - World in Ice


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Weils halt genial gut ist.

Bad putzen und chilln..
Dazu gibts Kalkbrenner ;]


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

edit: grad wieder aufn linkin Park trip gekommen


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Juni 2009)

Ich seh grade : "Scanning for Steam games updates" , weil Steam ma wieder abkackt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

ich find das grad total geil


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich find das grad total geil


Du hast da etwas vergessen.

Ich schaue gerade One Piece.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2009)

sportfreunde_stiller_-_ein_kompliment


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Richthofen - Worte des Fleisches!


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Best of MJ


----------



## El Homer (29. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe grad mein Essen und höre Kasabian-Fire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

Ich seh undgrad Sportsfreunde Sportfreunde Stiller - Ein Kompliment (MTV Unplugged In New York) http://www.mtv.de/videos/20108796


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2009)

DZ feat. Kyra - Ohne dich


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Ich höre grad mein Bett rufen und sehe mich schon auf Morpheus Armen dahin schweben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

meine herren ich möchte behaupten

ich roque 

http://www.mtv.de/videos/20141918


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Passend zum auf dem Balkom gammeln und sich bräunen lassen ...


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## Rebotic (30. Juni 2009)

Cyborg Attack - Blutgeld
Cyborg Attack - Störfaktor
Richthofen - Seelenwalzer

Alle Alben rauf und runter...

Diese Gesellschaft ist nicht mehr wert als der Dreck der auf der Straße liegt...


----------



## El Homer (30. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur GEIL ....

me : Winterborn-Wildheart


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

neuauflage vom Musikvideo? wegen 9/11

aber immer wieder schön das Lied

R.I.P MJ!!!

schau mir gerade alte 2 and a Half Man Folgen an^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

alles von at the drive-in.

ne nette band. nix wirklich kantiges dran was stören. gut zum einfach mal so hören.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich Sehe mir gerade das Nachtprogramm an *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

2 meiner lieben arbeitskollegen/innen beim lästern das is alles was ich höre -.-


----------



## Rebotic (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 2 meiner lieben arbeitskollegen/innen beim lästern das is alles was ich höre -.-



wasn scheiss...



So geil das hab ich seit der 6ten nimma gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juli 2009)

*lena stoehrfaktor - nicht warten, sich hinten anstellen zu können, um hinter etwas zu stehen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cooler, intelligenter, politscher rap von ner tollen frau.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Weckt iwie Erinnerungen an gestern..


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue/höre gerade Mitten im Leben auf rtl-now.de .


----------



## Qonix (5. Juli 2009)

Das Moto-GP Rennen.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Ranma Folge 24



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Böhse Onkelz - Finde die Wahrheit

Onkelz halt... \o/


----------



## schnupfen770 (6. Juli 2009)

Ich höre Amon Amarth - Under the Northern Star und sehe dabei den Dreck in meinem Zimmer welches ich gerade aufräume ~~


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Ranma Folge 26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (6. Juli 2009)

Cliteater - Beaten Sensless..danach rotiert das restliche eat clit or die album in der liste


Link für alle die gerne Porngrind mögen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jew1vsefC4


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/189010

Southpark!Englisch natürlich. :>


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2009)

Lied: Piano Black
Künstler: Yoko Kano & The Seatbelts

Cowboy Bebop OST




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Bleach Folge 137 

Nach 3 super lustigen Fillern gehts endlich wieder weiter ...

Im Hintergrund dudelt noch Curse (Album: Freiheit)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Juli 2009)

Seit heute ist es dann soweit...das neue K.i.Z. Album "Sexismus gegen Rechts" ist endlich draußen. Ja es handelt sich um Deutsch-rap, ja normalerweise bin ich tiefster Metaller und höre *null* Rap / HipHop /RnB ...whatever. Jedenfalls, K.i.Z. war bei mir schon immer die Ausnahme....die Texte sind einfach nur genial mit schwarzem Humor gespickt und bei jedem 2ten Satz huscht mir ein Grinsen übers Gesicht.
Ich kann euch das Album nur empfehlen... Jeder Track ist der Hammer, selbst für uns Metaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Pcaction.de Album Kritik: http://www.pcaction.de/KIZ-Sexismus-gegen-...icle/view/2004/
Hörprobe: http://artists.universal-music.de/_artists...ngpage/einritt/
Album kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002BZQHO0/?tag=pca0c-21
Wie findest DU K.i.Z. : http://www2.k-i-z.com/neues/votings/win/22...liche-meinung-/


P.s.: ja, ich weiß das ich hier vor 2 wochen erst nen thread erstellt hab "Metall vs. HipHop"...wie gesagt K.i.Z. ist nicht der übliche Bushido, Sido oder Fler kiddie Scheiß^^.


viel Spaß beim Hören!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

<3 K.I.Z.
Habs erst in Teilen gehört, mal sehen obs Hahnenkampf toppen kann.
Werds mir bald zulegen.

/e ich bin auch absoluter Hardcore hörer, also Punk eigentlich ;] - aber guten HipHop mag ich sehr, K.I.Z. ist sehr guter HipHop, man muss sich halt mal bisl mit beschäftigen damit man versteht was die Texte eigentlich meinen.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Juli 2009)

Ich selbst bin Hip-Hop hörer, konnte mich allerdings nie mit K.I.Z. anfreunden, was nicht heißen soll dass sie schlecht sind, viele meiner Freunde finden die Typen cool, aber auch das neue Album wird bei mir keinen besonderen Zuspruch finden, höre dann doch lieber Tone mit seinem neuen Album Phantom, wems aber gefällt sollte sich das Album Sexismus gegen Rechts unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

album is cool. aber hahnekmapf is imo nen tick besser. trotzdem immer noch ne geile scheibe.


----------



## Death_Master (10. Juli 2009)

Album ist leider nicht sehr gut geworden, auch den Titel finde ich sehr unangebracht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Du bist kein echter Metaler!!!!!!!!!!1111einself

Darf hier im Thread nicht fehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*husch und weg*


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Wer will auch Metaler sein? ;p

@Death_Master, ohne das Album jetzt komplett gehört zu haben find ich das gerade der Titel "Sexismus gegen Rechts" 200% K.I.Z. ist.. Imo passt das extrem zu denen ;]


----------



## Doomsta (10. Juli 2009)

Das Album ist echt FETT!...höre sonst auch überhaupt kein rap...aber KIZ ist irgendwie anders, hört sich auch für den tiefsten metaller geil an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## cybergamer (10. Juli 2009)

d[-.-]b now:


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

[vimeo]5393361[/vimeo]


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2009)




----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Ich höre gerade "21st Century breakdown" von Green Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Musik zum einschlafen ... glaubt ihr wirklich an die wahre Liebe ?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

*K.I.Z. - Sexismus gegen Rechts
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geiles album!
mir kommts so vor als obs noch mehr geile wortwitze gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8239:suicideseason.jpg]

Ist das Bild hier überhaupt erlaubt?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Ach klar, mit dem Bandshirt mit ihr drauf geh ich immer in die Fitti Bude ;]
@Topic:
Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland Im Herbst


----------



## Bexor (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *K.I.Z. - Sexismus gegen Rechts
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Hab auch die Tage wieder die alten K.I.Z.-Alben rausgesucht und hab nun nonstop K.I.Z. in Winamp ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

ich sehe mal wieder trollthreads im wow-teil, wie
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112647

hören tu ich grad hsb


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Maeckes & Plan B - White Trash
Und danach: AZN MSK ;p


----------



## Bexor (11. Juli 2009)

Bexor schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Hab auch die Tage wieder die alten K.I.Z.-Alben rausgesucht und hab nun nonstop K.I.Z. in Winamp !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



btw: Eines meiner Lieblingslieder.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

Eminem - Without me

=O


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss zwar nicht warum ich es mir anschaue ... aber es ist gut zum einschlafen


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Fear of the Dark von Iron Maiden.
Warum?

DARUM!


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Victory Song - Ensiferum

WEIL ES EINFACH EPISCH IST!


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1WwA270D9M...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7NDO3Kc82g...feature=related


Das neue Album von Blumio !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

In Flames Live At Graspop FULL PERFORMANCE


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

"Heroes" von David Bowie. 

Momentan dudelt es ja bei dieser komischen Acor und Vodafone Werbung rauf und runter.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark <3


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Japanischer Melodic Death Metal/ Melodic Hardcore


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das für mich persönlich beste Melodic Death Metal Album, das existiert.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm ... perfekt um den morgen zu beginnen


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## shibi2k (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Jan Delay  - Oh Jonny! (mit einer ganz tollen Blues Brothers Hommage)


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2009)

3 Steps Ahead - Drop it

oO


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe diese Meldung von Win 7 RC und denke mir grade so einiges ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend dazu gibts


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

<3 Apokalyptische Reiter


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2009)

Gerade mal wieder entdeckt. Herrlich ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hör grade Lostprophets - We still kill the old way

issn Geschenk für meinen vadder der morgen BDay hat ^^
(aber ich glaub die behalt ich ^^  is ziemlich gut )


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2009)

Die Simpsons!


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

Ike Dusk Live @ Crooked, Cologne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hammer der typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



electronic beatzz 4 life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (17. Juli 2009)

Sodom - Surfin' Bird
Tausend Mal gecovert, aber das hier ist eines der besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Weil es einfach ein geniales Lied ist das niemals sterben wird ! (Trashiges Video inklusive =P)


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Wieder ein sehr geiles Lied von den Apos... die beste deutsche Metalband überhaupt würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieder ein sehr geiles Lied von den Apos... die beste deutsche Metalband überhaupt würde ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


link geht nix kommt nur weißes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

Simpsons.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Band von meinem qousin  http://www.myspace.com/nuaura


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> link geht nix kommt nur weißes bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheint EspCap was falsch zu machen. Bei seinem Post weiter oben sieht man auch nur ein weißes Bild.


Ich höre gerade


----------



## Benrok (18. Juli 2009)

Scrubs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzsIKxhAxUU...feature=related


----------



## abc666 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich höre gerade Dir en Grey-The IIID Empire 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS7vZYCt4HA 

Falls mal wer reinschnuppern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Seven Games TV http://www.sevengames.ch/video/sevengames_...eoplayer/00800/


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. Juli 2009)

*MTV => Linkin Park - Videography*

Geile Band, geile Mucke, auch wenn das letzte Album... naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür ist die aktuelle Single wieder recht cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

gott ey ich hab mir nach langem hin und her ma das Album bei nem Freund angehört... ich bemittleide ihn, dass er dafür Geld ausgegeben hat....son dreck ey... sin das Linkin Park oder Komerz Park die einen auf Schmuserocker machen? -.- unglaublich und alles nur um des schnöden mammons willen.

ich Hör grade Hardbase.fm, weil mir Tb auf die dauer zu langweilig wurde .. und ich muss sagen  is echt nice ^^


----------



## Sneedlewood (18. Juli 2009)

The Prodigy - Omen   -   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STnzL9Rsoxw

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scDdiHIP4ag


----------



## Door81 (18. Juli 2009)

Joseph Arthur - In the Sun (live) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw
David Ford  - State of the Union - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY8ni5kPp-E

mal bissl was zum chillen fürn abend^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> link geht nix kommt nur weißes bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, komisch.. das erste war http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTD1bFiIMgw, das zweite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9wci8aCCM0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein hammer Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Seit dem WITH FULL FORCE - Festival läuft bei mir grad alles mögliche von ANATHEMA auf Dauerschleife! Geniale, bissl chilligere Musik! 

Jetzt gerade: Anathema - A Fine Day to Exit


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Juli 2009)

Sportfreunde Stiller - MTV Unplugged in New York


----------



## Elander (19. Juli 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears 

Weil die Jungs einfach rocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und im Anschlussprogramm:


----------



## XXI. (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir bis gerade eben eine Stunde lang die Live DvD von Heaven Shall Burn reingezogen. Hier mal einer der besten Momente:

Voice of the Voiceless




Ich war selber dabei und werde es einfach nie vergessen...

Und Momentan:


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und Momentan:



Black Strobe - I'm a Man, sehr geiler Song.


Ich höre gerade das hier:



_Wir wollen S** statt Krieg
Wir rocken für den Sieg_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A

die besten musik in den tags start! ich hörer mir phil Collins jeden morgen an! das entspannt mich einfach vor der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch gerne tags über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Krass <3


----------



## boonfish (20. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> <object width="500" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yxgfm6AP2SQ&feature=related"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yxgfm6AP2SQ&feature=related" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="500" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woho Rainer von vielen ist absolut genial :>


----------



## Lurock (21. Juli 2009)

Showtek feat. Mc Dv8 - Shout Out

\o/


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Miasma


----------



## Narschera (29. Juli 2009)

Servus ihr alle,

wollt mal Fragen was ihr zum UlmerRapper Ondy sagt hier hab ich ein paar Links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0HWT5j_1Kw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tKsz-x83-Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT_AzRRQYwA...feature=related

meiner Meinung nach seine Besten Lieder.

Einer der wenigen Rapper der nich immer nur Bitches etc. in seine Lieder einbringt.


Mfg und zockt schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2009)

Showtek - Braincrackin' (Album Mix)


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich höre:Nightwish-Ever Dream
Ich seheas ich 5 unbeantwortete anrufe hab


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe Basquash Ep. 1 ...
und höre, das die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür sind.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

*Jennifer Rostock - Der Film*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Jennifer Rostock - Ins Offene Messer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hätts früher nich für möglich gehalten aber seit dem ersten album bin ich der band (vor allem der sängerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) verfallen.


----------



## Durzan (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich höre grade Puppen weinen nicht von Combo Colossale ,


* Begründung*


Weil ich es interessant finde was zur Neuen Deutschen Welle Zeit gehört wurde bzw. was zur Teen Zeit meiner Eltern gehört wurde .
Zum Teil sind es auch echt Ohrwürner :-))


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

alles von fall of efrafa: http://www.fallofefrafa.com/music.html

warum? gibts umsonst und is cool^^


----------



## Thory79 (31. Juli 2009)

Scooter - Rapsody in E

Wer es kennt, wird es verstehen ^^


----------



## Bankchar (31. Juli 2009)

Caliban - Tyranny Of Small Misery


----------



## PC-Flo (31. Juli 2009)

Tenaciouns D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ews6lVhIDxU


----------



## El Homer (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A

einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tenacious D: Master Exploder


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2009)

@vorposter 
<<<3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVYdcc2o26k...laynext_from=PL

gehe grad alle lieder von Dragonforce durch^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

Tenacious D is so geil bei dem film muß ich immer so lachen und das hört sich auch noch richtig geil an ^^

ich hör mir grad elect the dead von serj tankian an ....der typ is ein gott kann alles geil singen keyboard und gitarre spielen usw...

hier meine lieblingslieder von elect the dead 
Empty Walls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUxPg9jRLM

The Unthinking Majority
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzQOv0Y4blI...PL&index=40

(sind eigentlich noch mehr aber k.b jetzt alle raus zu suchen ^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2009)

*Anarchist Academy - Am Rande des Abgrunds*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anarchist Academy - Anarchophobia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anarchist Academy - Rappelkisten Kids*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geiler politischer rap. ham sogar n coolen savas diss track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich höre mir gerade eine alte CD von Erkan und Stefan, da ich gerade mieße Laune habe und etwas zum Lachen brauche.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

ich schau mir grad meine Bestellliste von gamesware an und freu mich, wenn es eintrifft ;D
und höre Hardbase.fm


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

hör ich grad, aber haut mcih nicht!


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2009)

Heute die neue Folge von Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 geschaut und bekomm das Ending seitdem nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :x


----------



## ravenFlasH (1. August 2009)

Kanye West ft. Young Jeezy - Amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxpTQ9rJkYo


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

*Bora - Phantom Hunters*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



netter hardcore aus litauen


----------



## Deathstyle (1. August 2009)

Yo Bora sind nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weils so geil war hör ich jetzt weiter Carpathian.


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2009)

Ich seh mein Faxe Bier ;D
und höre Korpiklaani
Und darf mich momentan nicht mit Freunden treffen ;( because of Schweinegrippe ...
(nein es ist wie eine normale Grippe ich hatte nur husten und ab heute gehts mir blendend nur kann ich immer noch Menschen anstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

nach wacken natürlich subway to sally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QEE77ru_W4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ON3SvpmZgw


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2009)

Bei Wacken bin ich auf den Geschmack von Fejd gekommen.
Genialer Nordic-Folk. Ohne E-Gitarre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Auftritt war richtig genial.

@LoD: Sry, dass ich mich nicht mehr melden konnte, mein Handy hat den Geist aufgegeben. Dann habe ich dich verzweifelt gesucht. Als ich glaubte dein Zelt gefunden zu haben war niemand da...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> @LoD: Sry, dass ich mich nicht mehr melden konnte, mein Handy hat den Geist aufgegeben. Dann habe ich dich verzweifelt gesucht. Als ich glaubte dein Zelt gefunden zu haben war niemand da...


ach mach dir kein kopp is doch egal nächstes jahr einfach wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_nbR70etgU

Rammstein-Spieluhr 
ich liebe dieses lied ^^ habs vor 8 jahren immer im auto meiner mutter gehört und habs jetzt letztens wieder gefunden


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2009)

Eigentlich nicht meine Musik, aber irgendwie ein ziemlicher Ohrwurm.


----------



## m1chel (4. August 2009)

Bring me the Hrizon - Chelseaq smile
arrr ich mags


----------



## Korgor (4. August 2009)

Wurde mal Zeit, dass der wieder n Song schreibt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsT1Bvm6u7Y

Und was zum jumpen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKFj43botJs

Bissl was zum Feiern
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQqpMukDSP4


----------



## Deathstyle (5. August 2009)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Revolte <3
Danach entweder nen Boys Noize Set oder Primetime Of Your Live in Langfassung von Daft Punk.


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2009)




----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)




----------



## XXI. (8. August 2009)




----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. August 2009)

Raptile feat. Trey Songz -- Missin' Ur Kisses


----------



## LordofDemons (9. August 2009)

soooooooooooooooo geil

Morbid Mind - What you've made me do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiS7xcOzAOI


----------



## Aero_one (9. August 2009)

Es geht doch nichts über Stevie Wonder =P


----------



## Reiskartoffel (9. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIEv5fclfcg
Weils das geilste lied der Welt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

Siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 |
 |
 V


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2009)

Schon seit Stunden... =D


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht meine Musik, aber irgendwie ein ziemlicher Ohrwurm.



Wieso hab ich nur auf Play geklickt.. jetzt hab ich auch einen... 

Ich höre gerade acoustic Versionen von Lady Gaga's Liedern, weil ich finde das man da mal richtig hört was für eine gute und geniale Musikerin ist, und wie gut sie doch eigentlich singen kann. Kann man leider nicht so bei den Studioaufnahmen.


----------



## Korgor (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXFraiboQhc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GtJyJ8hFwU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc7W8Q-g9Lg

Mal was anderes als was ich sonnst immer höre.


----------



## Buldruil (12. August 2009)

Zur Zeit nen bisschen Korpiklaani. Hab nen bissel Stress und einige Lieder beruhigen mich ein bisschen ;D


----------



## super toast mann (13. August 2009)

devildriver- waiting for november


----------



## neo1986 (13. August 2009)

ic höre ud sehe grade ein verückten opa der im hof von nem freund mim taktor irgent welche platten kaputt fährt.....


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Schön zum entspannen ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

Deadmau5 & Melleefresh

Der Bass is einfach nur...GOTT


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Ich schau mir grade mein neues Spielzeug an  xDD

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1187381.htm


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nen bisschen Korpiklaani. Hab nen bissel Stress und einige Lieder beruhigen mich ein bisschen ;D



Ziegenpeter und seine Freunde?


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich schau mir grade mein neues Spielzeug an  xDD
> 
> http://pistonheads.com/sales/1187381.htm



In Österreich kannst dir FTO´s auch als Linkslenker kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

woot?
hab beim googln/ebay/diverse handelsplatformen nix gefunden
link plxx


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

http://www.importcars.at/


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

jaa ein rechtsgelenkter FTO is drin  ;D
und für 12000 Euro... da lach ich doch


----------



## El Homer (14. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Ziegenpeter und seine Freunde?


Ich würde einfach mal sagen du hast einen anderen Musikgeschmack,
oder was ich glaube, DU hast einfach keinen Respekt vor der Musik anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwtJB0m_wlw

geile aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2009)

Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters

\o/


----------



## Aero_one (14. August 2009)

Ich sehe den Login-Screen von Aion ... 
Und dazu höre ich ...


Zelda ftw =P


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)




----------



## lolwut (16. August 2009)

Also ich höhre diese Playlist hier... http://www.deezer.com/de/#music/playlist/rjd2-21707273


----------



## Bankchar (16. August 2009)

Ich bekomme das Bakemonogatari Ending mal wieder nicht aus dem Kopf ):


----------



## El Homer (16. August 2009)

wegen einem krazer an der Hacke kann sie nicht mehr laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja das schwache Geschlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2009)

Julian Plenti


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. August 2009)

Dance With Somebody - Mando Diao


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2009)

Der Film war gut, die Fortsetzung besser, aber die Musik ist der Hammer!


----------



## dacarl (17. August 2009)

Kosheen - das ganze album rauf und runter. Warum? weil es verdammt früh am Morgen ist und ich mich irgendwie wach halten muss, bis der Kaffee anfängt zu wirken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Warum wohl? ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2009)

Beat it by FoB !!! besser als das Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_Ich guck mir gerade wieder mal tenacious D The Pick of Destiny an ^^ meine lieblings stelle 



			Deactivated lasers&#65279; with my dick
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2009)

Morbid Mind - What you've made me do


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

ich hör grad Gama Bomb





das haut richtig rein X)


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

The XX
gefällt mir irgendwie ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. August 2009)

Ich sage nur eins.30Euro gespart


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

ich hör grad alles von der tante renate:

*Der Tante Renate - Splitter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Tante Renate - Simplex*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Tante Renate - 666 Deluxe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Tante Renate - schecter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genialer electro aus der audiolith schmiede. von wo denn auch sonst. an denen geht ja kein weg vorbei, wenn man guten electro und indie mit auch gerne mal netter politische attitüde sucht.

von renate kann ich vor allem cardiac empfehlen. gibt auf yt leider nur live aufnahme mir schlechter quali



der song is einfach ein über brett <3


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed


Slipknot - Left Behind


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

dieses video bedarf es eines eigenen posts um seine großartigkeit darzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY2uy9SB_ps
Schon zig mal gesehen aber trotzdem geil^^.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

*alarmsignal - sklaven der langeweile*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



releas is am 01. 09. ich hatte es heute schon im briefkasten <3
man könnte fast sagen die jungs sin erwachsener geworden^^ texte sind intelligenter nicht mehr ganz so plakativ und dumm wie man es ihnen früher vorwerfen konnte.
geheimtipp is "alles wird gut". ein herz erwärmender song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum pogen scheint die platte auch zu taugen, aber das wird im november erst mal beim konzi mit rasta knast und mehr getestet =)


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

Rob Zombie ist einfach geil.^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2009)

Die ganze Playlist ist einfach genial.

X - Ray Dog ftw! 50 abartig geile Lieder.


----------



## Lurock (30. August 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2009)

Running Wild - Under Jolly Roger


----------



## Lurock (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:S


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. September 2009)

Brauche etwas zum Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

und danach


----------



## Lurock (8. September 2009)

Marilyn Manson - Doll-dagga Buzz-buzz Ziggety-zag

Bzw. das ganze Album 'The Golden Age Of Grotesque'.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. September 2009)

komplette zion train discography, schon seit gestern.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

weil ich was zum lachen brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. September 2009)

housetime.fm
Brauch was zum abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

weils einfach schön ist


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2009)

Lol, yeah.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

*ton steine scherben - warum geht es mir so dreckig?
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach ne geniale band. zumindest die frühen sachen. später wurds billige, schlechte pop mukke. aber die scheibe is noch ganz großes tennis


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

Ton Steine scherben sind deutsches kulturgut das ist n klassiker <3


----------



## ElectricArc (16. September 2009)

Der W - Liebesbrief

Weil mein winamp player der Meinung war, dass ich das grad hören sollte =p
Ist aber auch n cooles Lied^^


----------



## alex1606 (16. September 2009)

Dann halt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Rammstein-Video!  Richtig gut gelungen, wenn auch nicht ganz jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[entfernt]


----------



## ROCKnLOL (16. September 2009)

bin noch immer schockiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Themenwechsel....


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel....




ok as u wish^^






das hier höre ich gerade^^

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## jeef (16. September 2009)

counterstrike geballern vom nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Running Wild - Under Jolly Roger



Danke Lod, König der Spamer für die Erinnerung an meine Kindheitserinnerungen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal was Dragon1 sagt, für mich bist Du kein Misanthrop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel....



Wieso?

Video rausnehmen .. okay .. das brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren!
Aber wieso darf man nicht drüber reden?

Noxiel hat im eigens dafür angelegten Thread (der geschlossen wurde) gesagt, man möge es doch hier diskutieren. 
Wo nu? Oder ist es verboten über ein Video zu diskutieren, nur weil es FSK18 ist?


----------



## Winipek (17. September 2009)

Also ich habs mir auch angeschaut ....und was soll ich sagen, ich finde es für ein Musikvideo unangemessen.
Das ist dann doch ein bisschen too much  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haben die sich wohl gedacht bei dem Video? 
Und natürlich sind das Körperdouble, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das  der eine z. B. Brüste hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was haben die sich wohl gedacht bei dem Video?



Seht ihr doch alle gerade..JEDER redet darüber.


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Tja was haben die sich wohl gedacht? Jeder Idiot von Rapper schreibt mindestens ein Lied über Sex und Gewalt (gut Gewalt sind wohl viel mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Rammstein dachte sich wohl: "Warum nur schreiben und nicht selber machen?". Auf jeden Fall ist das Video mal eine kranke Steigerung der Publicity.


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Jetzt aber bitte nicht denken, dass das ne neue Idee wäre.

Wer mag kann ja mal nach der P-Version des Videos von Benny Benassi - Satisfaction googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auffer Arbeit und kann mir das Video jetzt leider nich reinziehen.
Bin aber sehr gespannt darauf es mir heute abend anzusehen! =)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (17. September 2009)

wüsste auch nicht warum wir nicht drüber diskutieren sollten....
bin gespannt wie die das bei mtv zensieren wollen. da müsste der gesamte bildschirm am ende des videos komplett schwarz sein^^


----------



## Manowar (17. September 2009)

Es wird halt nur ab 24Uhr ausgestrahlt und alles wird verschwommen gemacht - wenn es denn überhaupt ausgestrahlt wird.
Vielleicht war das Video auch nur Werbung und sie kommen demnächst mit einem ganz anderen Lied/Video.


----------



## Firewalkwithme (17. September 2009)

Bad Brains - Pay to cum

...weil ich mir eben die Doku "American Hardcore" angeschaut hab.


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2009)

Woho geil ... mein beitrag wurde rausgelöscht O_o 

Arbeitet Zensursula hier neuerdings als Mod oder wie?

naja ich überlege immernoch wo die Tiefsinnige Botschaft des Videos ist >_<


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2009)

Rammstein - Pussy

Ich glaub komplett in Deutsch würde es sich besser anhören.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok as u wish^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grossstadtgeflüster sind geil. aber ich wunder mich krass dass du sowas hörst

btt:
np: Lethal Bizzle - Sometimes I Think "Back to Bizness"


----------



## Squizzl (17. September 2009)

Andre Spencer Zombie
Italobrothers Stamp on the ground

die 2 laufn bei mri grad :-)

Rammstein Pussy..... steck Bratwurst in dein sauerkraut hehe wie geil


----------



## Nyan (17. September 2009)

ich hör zurzeit housetime.fm da das einfach richtig gute Musik zum runter kommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kanns nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir auch angeschaut ....und was soll ich sagen, ich finde es für ein Musikvideo unangemessen.
> Das ist dann doch ein bisschen too much


Joa ich finds auch etwas unangemessen, gerade von einer Band wie Rammstein. Bei denen reichen an sich schon die Texte um bei den "Sittenwächtern" anzukommen... da muß man nicht noch unbedingt mit der Brechstange nachlegen. Aber was solls... hat man jetzt auch mal die kleinen RAMMsteine gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Song an sich find ich zusätzlich noch schwach, auf englisch kommen die nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_Guck mir gerade die New-Jersey-Filme an hang gerade bei Dogma ^^

danach kommt Clerks 2 ^^

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)




----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

He Selor rate mal...

wir haben zumindest in einem Lied denselben Musikgeschmack!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube jetzt schocke ich Dich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kommen die Lenningrad Cowbaoys ab Minute 4 ca. mit Sweet Home Alabama!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVqhDmEoS7M 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun friß Staub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Knie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea0CDieb4yM 

Noch nicht genug DIGGA? ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbO6aKayNIA

EAT THIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXhc09UGKkM 

BUMM SCHAKALAKA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachschlag gefällig?
Kannste Haben immer in die Fresse rein ..ehm über die Ohren .. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49IzD9IE5Vc 

So das war es erstmal jetzt lasse ich Dich Deine Wunden lecken und in den Schlaf heulen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Jetzt aber bitte nicht denken, dass das ne neue Idee wäre.
> 
> Wer mag kann ja mal nach der P-Version des Videos von Benny Benassi - Satisfaction googeln
> 
> ...


hab jetzt versucht das vid irgendwie zu googeln und auf youtube schon gegeuckt also irgendwie find ich nix was auch nur annährend an Rammstein rankommt außer du meinst den text wobei der ja naja also das RS vid is aussagekräftiger^^


----------



## Lurock (18. September 2009)

Underground Warriors - Progressive Hardcore


Yay!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Slayer - Raining blood


----------



## Lurock (18. September 2009)




----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th2nn08dVLA&feature=fvw

hör mir grade bands aus meiner blutigen jugend an^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Gucke gerade auf Sky Akte X Jenseits der Wahrheit auch wenn der erste Film besser war. Akte X 3 wird hoffentlich wieder was mit der Alieninvasion zu tun haben.


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. September 2009)

@*Perfectenemy*
Wenns nach dem Willen der Macher geht werden sie im dritten Teil die alte Geschichte wieder aufgreifen. 
Wird also Zeit, daß sie grünes Licht kriegen und sich an die Arbeit machen. _*schonmalzufrühfreu*_




LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab jetzt versucht das vid irgendwie zu googeln und auf youtube schon gegeuckt also irgendwie find ich nix was auch nur annährend an Rammstein rankommt außer du meinst den text wobei der ja naja also das RS vid is aussagekräftiger^^


Du suchst auf der falschen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber verpasst hast Du bei dem Video auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aso... ich sehe gerade *STAR WARS I* (gestern verpasst) 
und für den _"Was regt euch so RICHTIG auf-Thread"_: 5/5 - Jar Jar Binks   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Du suchst auf der falschen Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du könntest jetzt unglaublich nett sein und mir das video ja per pm zukommen lassen *lieb guck*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs


----------



## Tyro (20. September 2009)

Pennywise - Land of the Free?


----------



## Bankchar (20. September 2009)

I Killed The Prom Queen - Roses, Post Cards & Machine Gun Kisses


----------



## El Homer (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoG7c4SCGEA


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2009)

den übersong des jahres:



kauft weniger ein. bis auf das album und die single natürlich!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)




----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

Grendel - Void Malign


----------



## ROCKnLOL (21. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woufwJTqTg0


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

heute In Extremo und Saltatio mortis :>


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

meinen bildschirm und meine kollegneXD


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Hollywood Undead - Undead


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

SON OF ODEN
THUNDERGOD
MASTER OF WAR 
AAAAASAAAAAAAAAAATOOOOOOOOOOOOR

Amon Amarth-Asator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Leider gibts keine bessere Version, abgesehen von der auf http://www.animemusicvideos.org/, aber im Moment höre ich 
Kaas - Wunderschöne Welt.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2009)

The Offspring - Pretty Fly (Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_Das ist irgentwie mein Hass song von The Offsprings :/

Ich zieh mier gerade alle Staffel von Die Dinos rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein lieblings zitat as Glück zieht ein ins Haus, meine Franny schmeißt die Fettbacke raus_


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Leider gibts keine bessere Version, abgesehen von der auf http://www.animemusicvideos.org/, aber im Moment höre ich
> Kaas - Wunderschöne Welt.


also von dem lied an sich gibt es ne gute version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7lX7go8B0w
kaas <3

immo hör ich

*Element of Crime - Immer da wo du bist bin ich nie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> also von dem lied an sich gibt es ne gute version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7lX7go8B0w
> kaas <3



In Verbindung mit dem Video, Mönsch!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2009)

weiß ich dohoch. darum "von dem lied an sich".

btt: immer noch eoc


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)




----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Einfach zu geil!



*TILT*


----------



## Rexo (29. September 2009)

_Das nen ich nice ^^



der hier is auch nich schlecht das is ne meister leistung_


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2009)

*Hanomag Roseclub 1992-1998 Tor 1 Hardtrance Pure Acid Old School*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerne die alten Songs hörend ....


----------



## Thrawns (2. Oktober 2009)

The wind, the birds, the love, the air, the breeze, the June, the spring in me..


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> The wind, the birds, the love, the air, the breeze, the June, the spring in me..


Ach ja, das waren Zeiten .... RMB rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

RMB ~ Spring [extended]*


_the spring is my love, 
there is a spring rezzling in the trees, 
felt my heart was delighted, rebirth of all kind, 
sceneries which fulfill my soul, 
it will tranqually last forever in my mind_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Einfach genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Gesang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einmal.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2009)

*no nation mixtape 2009*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



free download: http://nea.antifa.de/lokales/nonation09.html


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

Huss und Hodn- Yo Kurt


----------



## Dragonsóul (3. Oktober 2009)

Uhh, das muste ich jetzt gleich mal wieder hören als ich RMB gesehen habe.
Wonderfull days


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Böhse Onkelz - H


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Vorhin 18 bis nach Istanbul mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDh0gWRtAI&feature=fvst


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

edit: nach dem weichspüler da oben mal wieder was ordendliches


----------



## Thoor (4. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tt5xpzQFoA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPLW7TqCWVA xD


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

The Young Punx - You've got to...


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Thoor (4. Oktober 2009)

Na Heimatstolz muss auch mal sein :]


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

deadmau5 - Satisfaction


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre gerade meinen Freund am Telefon, weil er angerufen hat.

Ich sehe gerade ein Antwort-Textfeld, vom Buffedforum, weil ich gerade Lust hatte zu antworten.


----------



## Thoor (4. Oktober 2009)

weil grade gute laune n_n


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

nächste woche is GB von nem freund von mir ich such dafür schon mal die musik jemand vorschläge (das sind allesamt hopper und raver also brauch ich alle sorten techno und hiphop die für party geeignet sind) gerna uch per PM


----------



## Lodrik23 (6. Oktober 2009)

equilibrium - unbesiegt
dazu lässt sich supi auf der Arbeit programmieren natürlich in entsprechender lautstärke um keinen zu stören =)


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Dope-Debonaire


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2009)

Hört ihr die Signale? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

avenged sevenfold Bat country


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

*Florence + the Machine - Lungs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geniale scheibe. auch wenn ich die akustik version von drumming song auf der uk only single noch n stück geiler finde


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nächste woche is GB von nem freund von mir ich such dafür schon mal die musik jemand vorschläge (das sind allesamt hopper und raver also brauch ich alle sorten techno und hiphop die für party geeignet sind) gerna uch per PM


Egotronic


Frittenbude


etwas härter, Angerfist


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe diesen Song. Einfach genial.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Prinz Pi - Illuminati

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmu1joyfFoc


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





15 years ago ...


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2009)

_Ich liebe den song so sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein altes tiefgründiges Lied,
was mich in dieser Version doch recht nachdenklich stimmt ...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

ein klassiker


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

*Grossstadtgeflüster - Muss laut sein*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einfach genial, egal was jmd anders sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

\o/


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Knallfix (7. Oktober 2009)

<3 CCP


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

*Portugal. The Man - Waiter: "You Vultures!"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



experimental at its best


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

*Excrementory Grindfuckers - Guts, Gore & Grind
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Excrementory Grindfuckers - Fertigmachen Szeneputzen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Excrementory Grindfuckers - Bitte nicht vor den Gästen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen konzi von denen. jetz schon mal drauf einstimmen


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2009)

<3


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ENSIFERUM-VICTORY SONG


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Originalmusic ist einfach die UrHouse-Music - einfach genial

Martin-Luther-King Mix



Original-Full-Version (Acid-Hymne)


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte ein bisschen härter sein.


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Ganz nice gemacht.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2009)

*Chaostage We are Punks! O.S.T.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der film is großer müll, aber der soundtrack rockt doch schon ziemlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

will endlich das neue album :<


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Du bis n Richtig Rob Zombie Fanatiker ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du bis n Richtig Rob Zombie Fanatiker ^^_



na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rob zombie is auch geil xD


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/everytimeidie

Das neue Album ist einfach der Hammer <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

[insert here random gama bomb song]

am 5ten november kommt endlich das neue album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du bis n Richtig Rob Zombie Fanatiker ^^_


sprach der furfag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic


geht einfach ma ab


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Oktober 2009)

Maeckes&Plan B - Hol dir Fünf


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sprach der furfag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fett, danke fürs posten!

/e 
@ Topic, gleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Tolle lyric, super stimme coole musik.
Ich hol mir demnaechst ein reiter-t shirt^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sprach der furfag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
em...das ist ein gerucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> em...das ist ein gerucht
> 
> 
> ...



*auf rexos avatar guck*
nein ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
alles was ich von rob zombie und gama bomb hab
will die neuen alben JETZT :<


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Oktober 2009)

scooter ------ maria


----------



## El Homer (10. Oktober 2009)

!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

El schrieb:


> !!!


BESCHDE!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ensiferum-Battle Song


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_Guck mier gerade alle Britain´s Got Talent folgen an ^^ 

wow die is heiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

Maeckes&Plan B - Einundhalb Nummern größer


----------



## Grushdak (10. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ahh...das erinnert mich an meine "kindheit" als ich noch nich so streß hatte :/


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_In 15min Spaceballs xD ^^_


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwzlP7XoCb0


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Nice! <3


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesammt ein gutes Album.
Aber "Pussy" ist mit Abstand (groooßen Abstand) das schlechteste Lied des Albums.
Keine Ahnung, wieso gerade das die erste Auskopplung ist, aber was solls.
Sonst gutes Album - Kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Insgesammt ein gutes Album.
> Aber "Pussy" ist mit Abstand (groooßen Abstand) das schlechteste Lied des Albums.
> Keine Ahnung, wieso gerade das die erste Auskopplung ist, aber was solls.
> Sonst gutes Album - Kaufen!
> ...



damit hab ich schonmal 1 wunsch für weihnachten oder nikolaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
AA-Twilight of the Thundergod


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> BTT:
> AA-Twilight of the Thundergod


AA - The Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> AA - The Hero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AA-Live for the Kill *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

np: Tarek und Massimo - Identität feat. Kuba "K.I.Z. - Molle & Korn "MixTape""
_
ich bin deutscher, aber kein deutscher wie ihr!_

kann ich so schön auf mich umdeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wann war noch mal release? am 16.?

btt: np: 8 Ball & MJG - Crumbz 2 Brixx "On The Outside Looking In"
mal n bissl old school geben =)


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub Heute wird mal wieder so ein richtig lauter Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre gerade das Album Reise, Reise durch. 

Muss mich wieder ein wenig auf Rammstein einstimmen, denn heute kommst das neue Album an...


----------



## Topperharly (16. Oktober 2009)

funny as hell


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Einer Meiner Lieblings Song´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Intro is so was von abgefahren wurde gerne ma bei einem Konzetr von denen sein ^^

_


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2009)

*Die Orsons - Die Herrlichkeit, in Ewigkeit, Orsons*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das neue orsons album. is sehr sehr geil geworden.
5 stars!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

yohohoho


----------



## XXI. (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es da.

Waidmanns Heil
Haifisch
B********
Wiener Blut
Pussy
Liebe ist für alle da
Roter Sand
Liese


Einfach nur genial das Album. Liebe es jetzt schon.


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So ich habe es mir auch gerade gekauft.
Und höre es nun auch.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Oktober 2009)

KoRn-Wake Up Hate


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

Höre immer noch das neue Rammstein Album und muss sagen es ist super.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (16. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Höre immer noch das neue Rammstein Album und muss sagen es ist super.



Höre auch schon seit 2 Stunden das Album rauf und runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

ihr seid doch alle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch rammstein album :<

BTT:
ich hör grad slayer das "god hates us all" album <3


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tom hat mal gesagt er ist eignendlich n total gläubiger christ und der hat das album nur so genannt weil sichs geil an hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir läuft grad die Glotze und es sind im Moment die Simpsons da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Tom hat mal gesagt er ist eignendlich n total gläubiger christ und der hat das album nur so genannt weil sichs geil an hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich is das ja ziemlich fail 
ABER DAS IST VERF*CKT NOCHMAL SLAYER DIE DÜRFEN DAS !!11 \m/ xD


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

ich kann di rmal 2 Filme empfehlen Lachmann

1. Global Metal


2. A Headbangers Journey



2 meiner lieblingsfilme <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die filme muß ich auf jedenfall gucken Ó_ó bei headbangers journey isn interview mit rob zombie!!!!111 
danke lod &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja BTT:
immernoch slayer \m/ xD


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

son et lumière - on the rocks


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade gefuhlte 5 Stunden Stomp The Yard geguckt o man wahr der Film scheisse wurde gezwungen dne zu gucken ^^_


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Mag diese Frau immer noch ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

weil mich southpark grade wieder dran erinnert hat das ich es geil finde^^


----------



## Zachrid (17. Oktober 2009)

Also das, weil ich lange nichts mehr so schönen oldschool EBM/Electro/etc.pp gehört habe:


Und das hier (Der "Hard-Probelauf" unten am Ende der Seite):
http://www.zachseinblog.de/index.php/rc-audio/ *weil: schändliche Eigenwerbung mach*


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

Immer noch Rammstein.


----------



## Scharamo (17. Oktober 2009)

Sportfreunde Stiller, Unplugged

Warum? Weil einfach sau geil ist.... und ich ein Lied von den auf MTV gesehen/hört hab...


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Immer noch Rammstein.



Dito.

Das Album hats mir angetan. Vor allem Waidmanns Heil...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

slayer-god hates us all
\m/


----------



## Knallfix (17. Oktober 2009)

die Woche wurde angekündigt wurde, dass Nitzer Ebb als Vorgruppe bei den Depeche Mode Konzerten im Januar und Februar 2010 dabei sein werden, wie schon mal vor 20 Jahren
und ich da glatt nen Flashback hatte und Youtube stürmen musste *gg
man wird alt *ächz*


we are the boys
we are the big boys
we're so strong
we're so pure
we know we are
we know we are


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Das Album hats mir angetan. Vor allem Waidmanns Heil...


Ja Waidmanns Heil ist einfach genial.

Un höre immer noch Rammstein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

yey ich hab jetzt auchma waidmanns heil gehört \m/ extrem geil &#9829;


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Das höre ich gerade:

Und sehen?
Bildschirm und daneben steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Oktober 2009)

the midnight meat traine voll der geile horrorfilm voll blutig^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

to much win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> to much win
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie leicht manche Menschen zu erfreuen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Alion hat n Draeneifetisch^^


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Alion hat n Draeneifetisch^^


Hast du schon mal meinen Titel unter dem Avatar gelesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Ond-OwgU8
die musik haut einfach rein... 

Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

yay


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

hab ich aufm paganfest live gesehn absolut hammer!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

llllllllllooooooollllllll^^ das ging ja fix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (22. Oktober 2009)

Deftones und Maynard von Tool, Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Oktober 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

scheiße ich guck das schon zum 40ten mal und ich lach immer noch!


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Titen Gnaar is n klassiker xD 

Gibt auch glaub ich noch n parr andere


_


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

ich guck gucke grade aus dem fenster und ärgere mich über das schmudelige wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 regen,regen und noch mehr regen...


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

HeavenShallBurn schrieb:


> ich guck gucke grade aus dem fenster und ärgere mich über das schmudelige wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Mir gehts genau so xD 

aber wierd etwas besser mit Korpiklaani xD _


----------



## Tyro (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich Roland vermissen werde, der neue Sänger hat zwar auch was drauf, aber naja, mal et neue Album abwarten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Oktober 2009)

Radio schwarze-welle ^^


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

Christian Fischer - @ Proton 09-09-2009


----------



## Jegan (24. Oktober 2009)

Muss dabei immer an die letzte Scrubs folge denken =)


----------



## Rastas (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MJspL232c8

BOAH ... geht gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (25. Oktober 2009)

n klassiker


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

die stimme von diesem mann....unglaublich


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

heilige scheiße ist das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das hört sich noch geil an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe_TifkZBOY


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hör zurzeit das dethklok album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=9358:metalocalpyse.jpg]
[attachment=9359:63363212...dethklok.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist so geil!


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2009)

Knorkator - Böse!


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Und warum höre ich es?Ich hab kein´ Schimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. November 2009)

Titanic - My Heart Will Go On

*schnief*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

ich hör mir grad paar lieder ausm neuen ensiferum album an und muß sagen es gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phame (1. November 2009)

...das rauschen des lüfters meines gequälten lappis, der schon den ganzen tag läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2009)

Haha, einfach geil!


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

absoluter Trance Classicer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Mp3 Player auf der arbeit es regnet es ist finster also praktisch die passende musik dazu

John Butler Trio - Better than you

edit: John Butler Trio - Ocean

edit: metalica - nothing else matters

edit: Limp Bizkit - Behind blue eyes

edit: Guano apes - pertty in scarlett

edit: evanescence - my imortal

edit: juli zerrissen

edit: one piece - dear friends (das lied mit dem die flying lamb untergeht leider nur auf jap.)

edit: Garry Schyman - Praan (das lied zu den where the hell is matt 2008 vids)

edit: JAn hegenberg - Garde der hoffnung (gna ok vergessts)

edit: The last goodnight - pictures of you

edit: Slipknot - snuff

ihr merkt schon ich bin grad massiv depri


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Horch gerade Thunderdome


----------



## Manowar (3. November 2009)

Black Metal ist Krieg?
Es gibt nur einen einzigen und wahren Krieg und der kommt von Bolzenwerfer!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2009)

Ich hab nichts besseres zu tun als mir "Awesome Video Game Music" im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen. Bin grad bei "Pokey means business (ist jemanden aufgefallen wie in "business" das Wort "Ness" drinsteckt?).


----------



## FermiParadoxon (6. November 2009)

Kann... nich... aufhören... "Get on my horse"... zu... hören...


----------



## Grushdak (6. November 2009)

hat was ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Kann... nich... aufhören... "Get on my horse"... zu... hören...


das hört sich schweinisch an :>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Two and a Half mEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN auf kabel 1

edit: und jetzt navi cis
edit: und vor two and a half men kam noch die armee der finsternis :>


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

Netter Mix - eines geilen Oldies/Klassiker

*edit:* Mix gelöscht, da der politische Hintergrund imo zu einseitig und irgendwie anti israelisch ist.

Hier dafür eine andere Version des Liedes:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

@ lod
ich  versteh irgendwie das video und das lied nicht O_o das passt irgendwie nicht zu turisas ^^

@ topic
das tenacious D album the pick of destiny


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Kann... nich... aufhören... "Get on my horse"... zu... hören...


Get on my Horse, my Horse is amazin' *sing*

//EDIT Scary Kids Scaring Kids - Watch me bleed hör i grad


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

ich hör schon die ganze Zeit Aerials von Soad 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2009)

Spieleveteranenpodcast 11


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Get on my Horse, my Horse is amazin' *sing*



wegen dem lied hab ich ein trauma :x

@ topic
ich hör grad das "the wretched spawn" album von cannibal corpse...mhh....ist es verboten davon das album cover zu posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh....ist es verboten davon das album cover zu posten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht, wenn du unser ban-roulette spiel spielen willst *fg*

achja, ich hör grad the toten crackhuren im kofferraum - ich und mein pony


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Bullet for my Valentine - Scream aim fire, Weil das Solo so unheimlich geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

einfach geil das Lied


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Harry Potter und der Plastik Pokal von Coldmirror




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

In Flames - Cloud Connected ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> edith: weil ich am 21. ein soil konzert besuche und mich bissl einstimmen will.. und soil is einfach geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ?! O.o


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wo ?! O.o



Augsburg oder?


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

hör mir grade die bonus disc vom amon amarth album versus the world



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (14. November 2009)




----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)




----------



## Haxxler (16. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dethklok \m/


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

gerade meine hammerfall mischung rausgerkramt... ergo...
Way of the warrior
flight of the warrior
eternal dark
any means neccessary
last man standing
etc etc

danach kommt noch ne ordentliche portion manowar.. und der tag ist gerettet^^
in diesem sinne
die for metal !_._!


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. November 2009)




----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> gerade meine hammerfall mischung rausgerkramt... ergo...
> Way of the warrior
> flight of the warrior
> eternal dark
> ...


Biste True Metal Fan oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

Die Toten Hosen - Alles aus Liebe... weiß ned find ich einfach goil das video auch


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

Ich & Ich - Pflaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Peter Schilling - major Tom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

jetz da alle meine arbeitskollegen weg sind endlich musik

fangen wir an mit eluveitie - inis mona

weiter gehts mit den guano apes und mittermeier - kumba yooo!!!!

es folgt volbeat - still counting!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

NEUES ROB ZOMBIE ALBUM!!!11337drölfmillionen5905690!!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

System of a Down - Chop Suey

edit:
In Flames - Tilt!
edit: so jetzt ises fast 17:00 um 7:00 hab ichs arbeiten angefangen wird zeit für die heimfahrt juhu jetzt wird creed laufen angefangen mit one über unforgiven etc.!


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

Edguy - Dragonfly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (18. November 2009)

Ich hör gerade Amazing Horse


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_The Green Mile auf Vox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## $n4re (19. November 2009)

> The Green Mile auf Vox smile.gif


ach der läuft schon?
mist verpasst....

im moment höre ich gerade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCtgyw9JkJU


----------



## LiangZhou (19. November 2009)

BÄM, ich hab nen Ohrwurm!


----------



## XXI. (20. November 2009)

http://gameone.de/blog/2009/11/call-of-dut...re-2-diskussion

Sehr gute Disskusionsrunde über die Airport-Szene in MW2...


----------



## Haxxler (20. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

10 min purer ohren orgasmus!


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Billy Talent - Devil On My Shoulder

Immer noch totalen Billy Talent flash, Konzert gestern war zu geil. :>

@LoD Volbeat ftw! sau gut band :>


----------



## Assari (21. November 2009)

Billy Talent III durch hören^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt geiles album!

\m/


----------



## kylhuk (24. November 2009)

Gelten hier auch TV-Serien? *gg*

Ich packe es mal in die Kategorie "was ich sehe", und zwar ist das derzeit My Name is Earl. Absolut coole Serie, welche leider derzeit nicht weiterproduziert wird. Sehr schade. Es gab nicht mal ein richtiges Serien-Ende. *seufz*


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_MY Name is Earl is epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guck mir gerade Slayers Next an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2009)

*Radical Hype - Køtzä - Die Erfindung von Punkrap*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum? lag ehute im briefkasten. und es ist einfach eine derbes brett! jeder track eine bombe!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Dezember 2009)

Snakenet Radio

alles rund um metal ^^


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCg4bqbHbkU...s07C1owTpIx6o_U 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCg4bqbHbkU...s07C1owTpIx6o_U
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KIZ der einzige gute Hip Hop ^^ Und auch geil: Motörhead Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> *KIZ der einzige gute Hip Hop* ^^ Und auch geil Motörhead Shirt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Right!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill

geniale Band ich liebe sie


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gt7YWwOmRo


ich liebe das lied^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

ich guck mir das jetzt schon zum 1234678 mal an aber bei 2:10 krieg ich immernoch gänsehaut ... brr....


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (12. Dezember 2009)

ich guck mir das jetzt schon zum 1234678 mal an aber bei 2:10 krieg ich immernoch gänsehaut ... brr....
[/quote]

Oh ja^^


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

ich find toll <3


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie geht mir das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Dezember 2009)

Q-Dance


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


ich muss sagen Culcha Candela find ich generell saugut !


----------



## sympathisant (17. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.



die hat oberschenkel. oO

gerade radio1: depeche mode. naja, ist radio von kollegin ..


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2009)

Nelly Furtado und Timberland-Give it to me 
weils im Radio läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (17. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

Das Ich - Destillat


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

MTV World Stage > > > Bon Jovi


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2009)

So traurig das er wieder bei Seeed ist jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Lily (19. Dezember 2009)

oh jemand mit geschmack^^
hör ich auch grad.....


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

Lily schrieb:


> oh jemand mit geschmack^^
> hör ich auch grad.....


xD ich hab keinen Geschmack xD ich höre schließlich Death Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Dezember 2009)

Robi auf n24^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Das hör ich gerade ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD ich hab keinen Geschmack xD ich höre schließlich Death Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echtma :O
death metal stinkt und ist für doofe!!! xD




geiles cover


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echtma :O
> death metal stinkt und ist für doofe!!! xD
> 
> 
> ...


Endgeiles Cover xD Hab ich eben au gehört nun mal das Original angemacht ^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Sehen --> Schlag den Raab


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Epica - Obsessive Devotion


----------



## Lily (19. Dezember 2009)

wer metal hört, hat in meinen augen einen sehr guten geschmack^^ ausgenommen metalcore....

necrophobic - blinded by the light


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\m/


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Sonata Arctica 

_


----------



## Knallfix (19. Dezember 2009)

to boldly go ...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sonata Arctica
> 
> _


this!


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Lady Gaga-Bad Romance

Begründung: Ich find den Song recht abwechslungsreich, das Video bissl krank aber doch irgendwie gern anzusehen...die Lyrics sind für mancher vllt bescheuert aber was soll man machen. Den Anfang und das Ende kann man streichen, aber ansonsten.Ich hör das Lied nun fast 1,5 Wochen durchgehend (in dem Sinne wenn ich grad am PC sitze, Mp3 hör etc)...

Und ja, nennt mich Kiddy, Idiot, Main Stream Bi**h aber ich mags halt :>
Über Musikgeschack lässt sich hoffentlich hier streiten...


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geniales album :O


----------



## Lily (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

ultimativ zum ins bett gehn!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute mal wieder ein bisschen amon amarth


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2009)

Bin zufällig draufgekommen als ich mir ein paar Call of Duty Soundtracks angehört habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (22. Dezember 2009)

Infected Mushroom - @ Triple J Mixup (27.11.2009)


----------



## Skatero (22. Dezember 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni

Hier das Opening:

[myvideo]7135633[/myvideo]


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

Hell March 

(und ganz nebenbei wische ich mir den Sabberfaden vom Mundwinkel, weil ich wieder in Erinnerungen schwelge)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Richtige Weihnachts Musik!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hör in Winamp meistens ne kurz zusammengestellte Queue durch, die ich dann spontan erweiter und ändere.
Die nächsten fünf in Folge:

Soundtrack Pirates of the Carribean - What Shall We Die For
Maximum the Hormone - Shimi
Nobuo Uematsu - Otherworld
Saltatio Mortis - Spielmannsschwur
Samsas Traum - Ein Fötus wie Du

Finden manche vielleicht recht eigenwillig, aber diejenigen müssen es sich ja nicht anhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hör viel orchestrale Sachen, hauptsächlich
aus iwelchen Soundtracks, Metal, Medieval, Hard Rock, viel japanisches aus allen möglichen Richtungen, generell eigentlich das was mein Ohr
für gut befindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gerade Bleach süchtig und gucke das permanent -.- stört langsam, naja kanns wohl nich ausmachen bevor es zu ende ist...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnte mir das album noch weitere 349673486 mal anhören und es würde nicht langweilig werden


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

edit: noch n paar bayrische kracher


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab die band heute gefunden und mir sofort das "ravenes saga" album geholt  ich finds einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Schau gerade NGE Folge 7^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Game One, die Top vier Pacman Geister^^:
Platz 4: Blinky
Platz 3: Pinky
Platz 2: Inky
Platz 1: Klyte


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ironic von Alanis Morissette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is echtn Super Lied, könnt ich immer wieder hören!!


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

omg eine Zecken Ecke.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2010)

meine disco von beat happening.
genialster indie/lo-fi.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Grad diverse Lieder von Guano Apes, Guns N Roses und Rage against the machine.


----------



## LemmeL (3. Januar 2010)

Transformers 2 auf 100" Leinwand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns jemand interessiert, hier ist mein zweites Hobby neben dem Daddeln zu finden:

*Mein Heimkino*


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

LemmeL schrieb:


> Transformers 2 auf 100" Leinwand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Leinwand zocken muss geil sein (:


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

ich hör grad Sonata Arctica




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das beste judas priest album!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Januar 2010)

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skTwH57napQ...feature=related


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Erst so macht es richtig Spaß sich durch Covenant Horden zu ballern!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Erst so macht es richtig Spaß sich durch Covenant Horden zu ballern!


bah ich will endlich halo3 auf pc spielen -.-


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. Januar 2010)

Burger Dance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LemmeL (10. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Auf der Leinwand zocken muss geil sein (:




Macht mega Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem aber für die PS3 isses geil. Den Rechner habe ich eigtl sehr selten dran!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Disturbed Indestructible
Hab ich grad voll bock druf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## eye_of_fire (11. Januar 2010)

Agalloch - Ashes against the grain


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

goil einer der besten filme und ne klasse band das so geil kombiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (13. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand zufälligerweise den Film "Black Sheep" und kann mir berichten, ob es sich lohnt, diesen Film zu kaufen?

Und damit das ganze nicht komplett OT ist: Hören: OST Fluch der Karibik
Sehen: zwar letzte Woche, aber immerhin: Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus


----------



## Manowar (14. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXniwSqBgjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weils einfach Weltklasse ist :>


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gerade sitz ich auf der Arbeit und mach ne Mittagspause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musik : Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand
Was ich schau : Two and a half Man


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Gerade angefangen mit Naruto Shippuuden Folge 143 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

alle system of a down alben
- system of a down
- toxicity
- steal this album
- mezmerise
- hypnotize

weil ich grade erfahren hab das system of a down sich wohl warscheinlich wiedervereinigen werden!!!!
http://twitter.com/systemofadown


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Scheibe <3


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2010)

meine eigenen geschrieenen Beleidigungen beim Big Brother gucken, ich krieg solche aggressionen bei dem scheiß


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein tolles Album^^


----------



## Grushdak (15. Januar 2010)

-> *SequelX ~ Dukkha


*ps. Wie geht das Einbetten nun ?


----------



## jeef (15. Januar 2010)

beknackte bahnarbeiter die ne schallschutzmauer baun...die eh nichts bringen wird.
außer nen loch in der stadtkasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

boa ich glaub ich hab mir gestern meine ohren total kaputt gemacht ich hör immer son brummen im hintergrund und alles etwas gedämpfter :/
scheiße 

ich hör grad wieder amon amarth - live for the kill 

aber diesmal ist diemusik leise


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Reel Big Fish - Another Day In Paradise


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

grad 

Corvus Corax - Filli Neidhardt

danach

StS - Meine seele brennt

edit: ok ich schieb noch Slipknot mit Wait and Bleed dazwischen :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Eine gesunde Mischung zw. Ratm und Seether.
Disturbed hat mal paar Wochen Pause :/.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Unsun meine neue Lieblingsband <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (26. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pToEaI9TkJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur geil dieses Lied und diese Band! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6wi7BC9wF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur tranceisch & geiles Vid


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Gerade hör ich In Flames - My Sweet Shadow (Live at Rock am Ring 2006)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Gerade hör ich In Flames - My Sweet Shadow (Live at Rock am Ring 2006)



Woher hast du die Zeitmaschine?!
Seether Six Gun Quota


----------



## Asayur (31. Januar 2010)

Sehen tu ich grad das Buffedforum vor mir *g* kommt ja nichts in der Glotze und Hören tu ich grad Three Days Grace - Running Away- One X sehr geniale Band


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Sehen tu ich grad das Buffedforum vor mir *g* kommt ja nichts in der Glotze und Hören tu ich grad Three Days Grace - Running Away- One X sehr geniale Band



Toll, haste es geschafft, mich wieder auf TDG geil zu machen... Danke :/.


----------



## Asayur (31. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder gerne Alko, wenn mal wieder Motivation dazu brauchst einfach per PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

dreamevil - heavy metal in the night


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Maximum the Hormone - What's Up, People?!
*[/font]


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

woho vania auch mal wieder im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab grad rusted roots - send me on my way gehört und danach 
in flames clayman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Aktuell hör ich meine inneren Stimmen, oder mich selbst Whispers in the dark von Skillet sümseln


----------



## Nawato (1. Februar 2010)

Das großartige Lied von Iron Maiden : Flash of the Blade ^^ 

Danach kommt dann ein Lied aus meiner Playlist, hoffentlich von In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

The toten Crackhuren im Kofferraum : Ich und mein pony

so ein scheiß, ziehts euch rein, nur um mal scghwachsinn gehört zu haben


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjiiNo9txds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Scheiß länderbeschränkung, ich will das sehen....
Naja, jetzt sind die untoten [...] waschlappen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hör das Ratm Album The Battle of Los Angeles an.
Empfehlung von mir:
KAUFEN! KAUFEN! KAUFEN!
Is eifnach nur hammer das Album.


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=89F56C9DB7C13DDE

von mir, für mich, muss euch nicht gefallen


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - Natural Life Alleine schon wegen dem Namen ne endgeile Band (ja ich heisse Benjamin xD)


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^.^


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2010)

a Oldie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFzUbQqcOg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Grad die Tracklist vom Ratm Album The Battle of Los Angeles rauf und runter.
Ihr müsst unbedingt euch das Lied Maria von Ratm anhören.
Gibts leider nirgends auf YT oder Myvideo :/.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZyuX0K2uVU


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Poets of the Fall - Next to Nothing, Lied, Band, Text, alles genial^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Hellsing Folge 1

toller Anime mit coolen Chars


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Yeah Alucard *g*

Ich sehe grade einen Zeiger einer Uhr, der stehengeblieben zu sein scheint und hören tu ich das Geräusch des Kaffeeautomats


----------



## Haramann (5. Februar 2010)

Ich höre Yann Tiersen-Comptine d´un autre été..
das lied ist einfach wunderbar und hilft zum entspannen und bei Problemen (liebeskummer etc.)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyCRJmerW1Q&feature=PlayList&p=544C7A08A0B17D96&index=19[/youtube]


----------



## Nawato (5. Februar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich höre Yann Tiersen-Comptine d´un autre été..
> das lied ist einfach wunderbar und hilft zum entspannen und bei Problemen (liebeskummer etc.)



Der Spruch in deinem User Titel stammt von einem Weisen Mann, neee das Lied ist einfach so witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also sehen tu ich gerade eine Flasche mit komischem Gesöff und hören tue ich gerade mein miaunende Katze.


----------



## Nagostyrian (5. Februar 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> Hellsing Folge 1
> 
> toller Anime mit coolen Chars



OVA oder den alten Anime?


Der Alte ist irgendwie... doof. Ich mag den Manga lieber <3


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> OVA oder den alten Anime?
> 
> 
> Der Alte ist irgendwie... doof. Ich mag den Manga lieber <3




Ne hab die erste Folge der Animeserie geschaut, aber inzwischen bin ich beim Hellsing OVA 4! <3 Alu!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHuQsIJphu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx7uxUaePBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

n klassiker selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich hab auch noch einen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DIaQKnzQzj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: da fliegt dir doch das blech weg :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Muss halt ab und an sein, die gute Alte Zeit... wo Zeichentrickserien noch mehr waren als der drölfmilliardste Japanoaufguss oder totale NoBrainer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9giBvIBOX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das ist irgendwo zwischen genial und krank Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQHFVOdJbXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccDpjSR_7Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=K4BdTkNVPp8


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Supi, jetzt hast mich wiedermal für E Nomine begeistert *g*

Das steht aktuell auf meiner Playlist (original Vid ist leider gesperrt -.-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8rPt4HL_l8


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

ihc habs grad wieder entdeckt und musste kurz reinhören aber jetzt läuft wieder dragonforce *G*


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, so kanns gehen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

Paar bekiffte holländer die sensation feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exfQVniqIbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SkecPaqj3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Triatis (7. Februar 2010)

*ALBUM:* Endzeit Bunkertracks Act III 
*ARTIST: *X-Rx
*SONG: *No More Room In Hell.mp3


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Album: The Few not Fleeting

Interpret: Nothing More

Song: The Cleansing


----------



## Nawato (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade n Manga vor den Augen und hören tu ich In Flames - System (Live)


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - A little Piece of Heaven


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8rPt4HL_l8



Ich frag auch nochmal hier, wie bette ich den die Videos ein, bei mir funzt das irgendwie nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Bleach episode 107 englisch




Boah ey ich liebe den Anime


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hiermit möchte ich nochmal herzlich manowar danken der mich zu dieser sehr geilen band gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe gerade eine Benachrichtigung von DHL vor meiner Nase auf der steht das ich nich da war als n Paket angekommen ist und ich solls mir von der nächsten DHL Stelle abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichtmal an Nachbaren können die das geben...

Und hören tu ich gerade Rauf und Runter alles mögliche von In Flames gerade bei Moonshield angelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kx17hFfU4OM[/youtube]



geniale Band ebenfalls saugutes Lied:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTHv7UCiXf4[/youtube]


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Uber Gear  , ich schmeiß mich weg.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVfVqfIN8_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und natürlich College Humor, einfach göttlich




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xV7Ha3VDbzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBsdV--kLoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2010)

_Gerade 2 Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolution und Black Holes and Revelations





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=seNrC4_5Xxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3VPivBRBj8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Pgum6OT_VH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach, da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach. :-)


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

Tool~ Schism.... geile Basslauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


davor hab ich The Unseen gehört, weil ich ein paar Lieder gut fand und dann wollte ich mich mal komplett durch hören


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_go1xUyks[/youtube]



je mehr ich davon höre um so besser wird das^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> je mehr ich davon höre um so besser wird das^^



Ich hör grad TDG (könnte dir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

na toll, das ist fies, jetzt hab ich Poets weggeklickt und bin wieder auf TDG umgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sehe ich. Respektive habe ich gestern Nacht gesehen.
Zu hören ist vor allem Verkehrslärm und Chinesische Musik. Grüsse aus Hong Kong.


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jTHv7UCiXf4[/youtube]



This

Summe ich grad so vor mich hin


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2010)

lustigen Hip-Hop aus Südafrika ( ich hör sowas sonst ganet, aber das is eifach lustig und gut ^^ )
vorallem weils halt mit dem Afrikaans dialekt is... klingt echt nich schlecht
Die Antwoord


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c36Vl69BuMw[/youtube]



gefällt mir auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Shadow on the wall :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis jetzt das beste album von 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZe3_N7hk5o&feature=related
Scheiß YT Qualität, aber Seether is einfach epic! (nicht wie dieser Folk kack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> (nicht wie dieser Folk kack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da ich mal annehme das damit varg gemeint war möchte ich dem herren mitteilen das varg pagan metal sind und mit folk ungefähr so viel am hut haben wie three days grace mit metal o0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da ich mal annehme das damit varg gemeint war möchte ich dem herren mitteilen das varg pagan metal sind und mit folk ungefähr so viel am hut haben wie three days grace mit metal o0



Ach is doch egal XD.
Du weißt was ich mein :O.
Ich hör weiterhin zwischen Seether, TDG und Ratm hin und her!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach is doch egal XD.
> Du weißt was ich mein :O.
> Ich hör weiterhin zwischen Seether, TDG und Ratm hin und her!



ja ich weiß was du meinst :>
und zwar das du nur lame metal/rock hörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Februar 2010)

ooohhh jaa.. das ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich seh gerade word denn ich muss ein handout schreiben..scheiß GFS 

Edit: 10minuten einen thread anschauen und dann erster was zu schreiben ist nicht so sinnvoll >.<


----------



## Manoroth (12. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ip06-HzRTas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich liebe das lied^^


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt7q0nyrt0o[/youtube]


Hab grad wiedermal meine The Cure Sammlung rausgekramt *g*


----------



## Destilatus (13. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe : Buffed Forum, total kleines verrauchtes Zimmer mit meinem Dude der schon Schläft :-D und hören : Extrawelt - Lost in Willaura


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Sehe und Höre Two and a Half Men Staffel 6 Folge 19^^ einfach nur Genial^^


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Arbeite mich grad durch meine Filmsammlung und schaue mir grade Pan's Labyrinth an, genialer Film, eindeutig sehenswert

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuPl7aKi5kU[/youtube]


----------



## nemø (14. Februar 2010)

AldorFM-Das Radio von Rollenspielern für Rollenspieler
Da kommt grade The islander von nightwish, allgemein halt so in die Richtung + StS und sowas


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

LP - What i´ve Done höre ich
Sehen tuhe ich im moment die MyBuffed Profile^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (15. Februar 2010)

Deathstars - Termination Bliss (Piano Version)




wundervolles lied <3


----------



## Silenzz (16. Februar 2010)

Ich schaue mir grade Scrubs an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit die beste Serie die es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I think it's Love 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Höre gerade NickelBack.... ^^ Remind me
Sehen tuhe ich Hitch auf Pro7


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cpPHV-HzKk
Das erklärt sich von selbst *-*


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pprhu2eFbU8[/youtube]


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Me2iXhH-Y0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


13:10 heute gesehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc3zK1Qz078

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Höre gerade [font="arial, sans-serif"]R. Kelly i Belive i can Fly[/font]


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Anmima Libera remix


----------



## Oldbôy (21. Februar 2010)

Höre gerade DJ Earworm - United States of Pop 2009 (Blame It on the Pop) und schaue noch 10min Bauer sucht frau :x


----------



## Manoroth (21. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLptcBLy6Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Two and a half Men

Charlie wenn sie Tommy heiratet dann hättest du mit unserer Stiefschwester geschlafen
ja ich weiß irgendwie sexy die vorstellung
das ist krank
hab ich doch gesagt :O


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardbase.fm/wmplayer.php?Stream=http://listen.hardbase.fm/dsl.asx
 =D


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

HInterm sofa an der Front :3


----------



## Nawato (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hör gerade Werbung auf Pro7 und sehe ein Notebook vor mir auf das ich gerade sinnlos eintippe um das hier zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Ich höre grade Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FqCzP0HQpQo[/youtube]


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

Foo Fighters - Best of You
Corvus Corax - Suam Elle ires


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Foo Fighters - Best of You
> Corvus Corax - Suam Elle ires



Foo Fighters!!!!!!
Die sind geil. Das Lied ist besonders cool :O.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

jo ist eins meiner lieblingslieder von denen und das lied pretender
hab  mir gestern das best of album von denen gekauft auf amazon !!
kommt morgen an ^^ isch freu misch drauf!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ist eins meiner lieblingslieder von denen und das lied pretender
> hab mir gestern das best of album von denen gekauft auf amazon !!
> kommt morgen an ^^ isch freu misch drauf!



Everlong ist auch noch megageil :O. Und viele andere natürlich auch.
The Pretender is wohl der beste Song und der bekannteste. Monkey Wrench ist aber auch nicht zu verachten^^-


----------



## Toastbrot666 (25. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrpeQfO_FKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*gefolgt von*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsWp2dbrMso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*+*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFxP8EDhdok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*und*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mq5JbFXQ6dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*und zum abschluß
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FC6UIA3sLfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

Gotthard - Mighty Quinn (noch so ein fall für: die besten Cover)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ldVn4LJXiU[/youtube]


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. Februar 2010)

Zum vierten mal schon: 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4&feature=fvst[/youtube]

wobei mir das komplette Album gut gefällt ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0luFFKk2CFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Symatry (28. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube so etwas darf ich hier nicht verlinken ;D


----------



## Toastbrot666 (28. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMAVgrqn-SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNePKOcfndw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiGtN-dplYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 vermillion ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (2. März 2010)

The Colour of Magic (Terry Pratchett Verfilmung)
Ansonsten Three Days Grace, Foo Fighters uuuund Weezer


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=354MU3l-25M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. März 2010)

Minati schrieb:


> The Colour of Magic (Terry Pratchett Verfilmung)
> Ansonsten Three Days Grace, Foo Fighters uuuund Weezer



Three Days Grace und Foo Fighters, da kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Asayur (2. März 2010)

Breaking Benjamin einmal rauf und einmal runter, dazu "seh" ich mir mein Schlachtfeld von Empire Earth II an *g* (EE II > EEIII mMn)


----------



## Bodvarr (4. März 2010)

Ich höre Summoning - Long Lost To Where No Pathway Goes. Ein Zwei-Mann Musikprojekt aus Österreich.

Begründung: Die Musik und die Texte von Summoning sind einfach Episch!
In ihren Liedern erkenne ich meine eigene Liebe zur Natur und alten Sagen und Bräuchen.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

ich höre gerade Miley Cyrus party in the Usa
I'm listening to Miley Cyrus party in the Usa


----------



## Deanne (4. März 2010)

*The Ataris - The First Elegy*

Seir vielen Jahren eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands. Kann ich so gut wie immer hören.


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Doro Pesch (& Warlock) Sammlung \m/ *g*


----------



## Noxiel (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpdvzZ5AvIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und warum? Weil der Song plus Video einfach geil ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

ich höre gerade Linkin Park Numb
I'm listening to Linkin Park Numb

sehen gerade meine Freunde über die webcam
just see my friends on webcam


----------



## MasterXoX (5. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAWmSnNIqYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXF4FROHz94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecve3IgyZWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



scheiße sind die gut!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

Schandmaul - Der Poet


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Glny4jSciVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2010)

und wiedereinmal: Schandmaul, nur diesmal: Kaptin Coma


----------



## Abrox (10. März 2010)

Ich sehe grad:

400 Years of Monty Python




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Filme sind alle durch. Gonne mir grad die 2. Staffel vom Flying Circus.

Vom englischen Humor her gibt es nichts besseres.

Musik höre ich nr im Auto, also ists der Brütal Legend Soundtrack ^^

Gute Abwechslung in der Zusammenstellung auf Random. Das lässt das Metal Herz aufleben.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ueiOqaSvHp0[/youtube]

tolle Band, tolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

I Belive i can Fly von R. Kelly





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16FdJrrAWSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Meine Nightwish Kollektion, danach wird wohl oder übel Unheilig wieder dran glauben müssen xD


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

_"Don't you see their bodies burning? 
Desolate and full of yearning 
Dying of anticipation 
Choking from intoxication__"

_Serj Tankian - Empty Walls - ist zurzeit mein Lieblingslied neben System of a Down - Lonely Day .


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Unser beknaktes Radioprogramm -.-

Will iPod Anschluss in der Firma...


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Wf8yEb1cwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Weil es sooo unendlich süß ist.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

awesome > http://www.youtube.c...h?v=foJnlgDl5Y8

sry Noxiel ;p


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Ich seh gerade... Fringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Poets of the Fall - Dreaming Wide Awake

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2-HOaIO7Wg[/youtube]

nur noch 2 Tage bis zum neuen Album /dance


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg2dxqZQ84w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

Ich hör grade The Upbeats - The Unearthly


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Fiddlers green


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcJ6-9Q6oqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil's ein typisches "Je öfter desto besser"-Lied ist


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7v23q6YaKvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




weils kaum was entspannteres gibt


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Unheilig - Für Immer
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=envlHOyBD-E[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

[entfernt]

Family Guy ^_^

Ich habe mir gedacht das dieser Link entfernt wird...hätte ich ihn doch nur eher entfernt T_T

Machen wir es so: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WNrx2jq184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ps: Begründung: Ich liebe Family Guy!


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Ich verweise mal eben auf das "nur mit begründung posten" und geh dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Poets of the Fall - Healing your Wounds



einfach ein schön entspannendes Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Poets of the Fall - Heal my Wounds



einfach ein schön entspannendes Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2010)

ich hör allen möglichen reggae krams. z. zt: np: The Upsetters - French Connection Chapter 2 "Lee Perry and Friends - Shocks Of Mighty (1969-1974)"

grund: meine freundin und ich wolln n sampler bauen


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7EOJUqoXHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gucke gerade die Live-DvD dazu!

Begründung : BEATSTEAKS!


----------



## Tyro (19. März 2010)

Iron Maiden - Rainmaker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enTPV_wkKbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Grushdak (20. März 2010)

Happy Birthday, Mam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1HEg5kvrvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

ich hör grad 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I habs in der Buffedmeldung gesehn und hör es seit 2 Stunden in Endlosschleife xD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1nbvplgElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1JMmb3Q4B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 I don't really like downstairs...


Ich liebe Scrubs!


----------



## Dweencore (21. März 2010)

Bin gerade bei One piece Folge 34 (Oh gott bis da mal alle habe ^^)

Warum ? Die Geschichte ist geil , lustig und ich will einfach nochmal ale Folgen gucken ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Ich höre das, ist glaube mein neues Lieblingslied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vXXTD9X-d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0bWW23oJWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Warum hör ich das... hmm bin halt grosser Metal-Fan und mag einfach diesen Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (24. März 2010)

Ich höre das Vogelgezwitscher draußen und sehen tu ich nur mein Arbeitszimmer und meine Kollegin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Sounding Seventh Trompet

Mal wieder ein wenig was lauteres zwischendurch *g*


----------



## Getränkefachmann (24. März 2010)

Gucke gerade "A Nightmare on Elm Street" Teil 6

Warum? Weil Freddy Krüger einfach geil ist...war er damals und ist er heute noch.^^


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

ich sehe mir grade Two and Half man an.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Simpsons...zusammen mit meine 2 Jahre Alten Schwester xD


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2010)

hab grad sweeney todd geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. März 2010)

das neue maeckes album. vor allem _piratenlied_ is hammer.


----------



## Tardok (29. März 2010)

Johnny Cash - 40 shades of Green
schoenes Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Ich sehe gerade die Siedler II Gold Karte "Green Meadows" und Siedler die hin- und herwuseln. Dabei höre ich die schöne Musik der Wikinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ugjl7LUWYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2010)

Oldschool eben ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOtEsyWsqcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (8. April 2010)

Bin gerade total hin und weg von *Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company*, einfach nur unglaublich diese Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNHlVo0cPa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

neues lied von cypress hill <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=detVOuK8v-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Ich schau grad Golden Boy .. Das raffinierte Biest.


----------



## Grushdak (8. April 2010)

Und wieder etwas Oldschool 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyGedwIjUwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kamikazequeen (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhganA3fwtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6E2hYDIFDIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Byebye Buffies.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArrisRedBull (9. April 2010)

Kaisa - Alles ist so Hurensohn




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG_BdbXmg0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2010)

Oldschool DJs - heute: Jeff Mills





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bLanIfR13A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Dope - Always


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcwbqo_the-largest-legend-is-back_videogames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuCUQ6BAGZg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

schlag den raab ^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2010)

Weil das Lied so oft für Gänsehaut sorgt und es schonmal eine nette Einstimmung für diesen Sommer ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hd4oF4dZg9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwTRMHscVB8[/youtube]

Love this song, love this album   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2010)

Und hier etwas oldisches Acid - mit die Anfänge (ich mag es immer noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMR41Lxb1L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

Unheilig~Schmetterling


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2010)

Acid pur





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IJm8FaBCM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hd-Q2TfBe6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil es einfach genial ist!


----------



## Breakyou (13. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzHJao5g6M[/youtube]
Ich finds toll..


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2010)

I mag des





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jexYpBoi6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

Nickelback -  Never Gonna be Alone


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. April 2010)

Seh mir gerade Aligator1024´s LifeStream an.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

@Grushdak, fette Sachen postest du da, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=astHAGe7yDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich mag Hollywood Hank und diesen chilligen Beat, aber am Anfang das ist Dissziplin, nicht etwa Hank, falls es wen interessiert xD
Ganz oben aufm Stapel liegen z. Z. die neusten Alben von Tua, Donots und Coheed & Cambria (lustige Mischung, eh?)..


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGKghlbxqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mags einfach, is iwie unbeschreiblich!

@Noxiel

Gänsehautgarantie: 100%


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (19. April 2010)

Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit


----------



## Lyua (20. April 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - Dance with the Devil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQTKe5-QpnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Karpatenhund - Wald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFs2rs-OTOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTHv7UCiXf4[/youtube]


----------



## Atherioth (26. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27mMXTF-fVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sQvELkv9To[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

http://narutoshippuuden-ger-sub-folgen.blogspot.com/2010/03/naruto-shippuuden-movie-3.html


----------



## Grushdak (26. April 2010)

Imo einfach Spitze ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVzvdCKuu4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2010)

hö? hier fehlt doch n beitrag von mir...
dann halt noch mal: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=12EC85B5420D2E46 pure liebe!


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU7lSwE-ExY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

alles von unheilig^^


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2010)

because it's weekend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSgdZePe-Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> alles von unheilig^^



danke, du hast meine Antwort geschrieben xD


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJy1Z3NGHXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^
this


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2010)

apropo unheilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTNBWO0QCnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHqY8dyHTRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (1. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhKzN5X2Xj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7NDO3Kc82g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPzxHWre4M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI

hab nie DnB gehoert, aber irgendwie hats mir dieses Lied angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, die D'n'B Version von Eurythmics gefällt mir nicht so sonderlich.

Bin grad am Durchstöbern von




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmYDcZDmVSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Nach vielen 1000 Jahren hat 
die Erde nun den Menschen satt. 
Sie gibt die Atmosphäre auf, 
und schaltet die Computer aus. 
Die erste Fehlinformation 
verursacht dann die erste kettenreaktion.

...._


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

ich schau mich bisschen auf vimeo um und suche jmden, der mir ein gutes intro bastelt. Hab keine zeit mehr für sowas :<


----------



## Grushdak (5. Mai 2010)

mal was etwas Anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YttB_6stWZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## copap (6. Mai 2010)

Schaue grad Drawn Together.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2010)

weil etwas Oldschool eben ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeqaE-4Qjus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZrYVqCkXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL_qGMfbtAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WAZZZZAAAAAAAAP !?!?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akt3awj_Ah8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Mai 2010)

Gerade GameOne geschaut und die haben mal wieder ein geniales Video abgeliefert. XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YASDb0dnRME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

In Erinnerung an frühere Zeiten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obfNqubFxPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2010)

In Erinnerung an Markus Löffler alias Marc Spoon ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmiK-oeZog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.i.P.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2010)

Ich höre gerade meinen Lehrer dämlichen scheiss Schwafeln über Html und irgendwelchen Verschlüsselungen.
Grund: Hab grad Informatikunterricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (18. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAKdck1OOM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



All That Remains - This Calling

Verdammt - ich liebe das Lied ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Mai 2010)

Bekomme immer wieder Gänsehaut, wenn ich an die Zeiten zurückdenke ...
Es war zeitgleich die geilste und schlimmste Zeit meines bisherigen Lebens.

Das, was mir geblieben ist, sind nun ein drogenfreies Leben, die Musik aus der Zeit
und die Erinnerungen ...

R.i.P Hanomag alias Cyberhouse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzaSmEO0k9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWoDb7p_tIA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Radio Dunkle Welle

ein hammer gothic internet - radio^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzq66L2NU5g&feature=related[/youtube]

Lauftz daa auc ASP?


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lauftz daa auc ASP?



klar^^ auch megaherz, eisbrecher etc falls dir das was sagt^^ es laufen aber sehr unterschiedliche lieder

geht von gothic metal (nightwish etc) bis hin zu ebm (nachtmahr, flesh field etc)


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Und wie macht man das? Auch hören will!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und wie macht man das? Auch hören will!



indem du hier auf das gewünschte download symbol gehst^^

http://www.dunklewelle.de/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach nur der Hammer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2010)

Was ich gerade höre:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhrxGCMzRL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde dieses Lied einfach episch!


----------



## Asayur (27. Mai 2010)

iTrip sei Dank meine Musiksammlung auf meinem Radio am Arbeitsplatz und Aktuell Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare *gg*


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

... Weiteres aus dem Hanomag aka Cyberhouse ...
.................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...................



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..:: R.i.P. ::.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCBgOHaW3og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nudelfisch (27. Mai 2010)

all shall perish -eradication(:
edit: beste deathcore band!


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s760qkHGfG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JUNIOR SPESH


----------



## Sekundant (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3P8hmTafv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bringt mich wieder bisschen auf Touren nach einem harten Tag ><


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Im Wechsel die (neuen in meiner Sammlung) Alben von Nothing More und Skillet, Poets of the Fall, Seether and many many more *gg*


----------



## Grushdak (28. Mai 2010)

......................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......................



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..:: Remixed ::.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJ_ZC-OV2Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wcye7_zeefw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen das ist die erste gute "WM-Hymne" die ich gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Joint Venture - Süffelmann

Album Dinger

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8LsASOqUb50[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2010)

Halo reached! xD
http://wendler.mybackstage.de/videoplayer.php


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rSfGtLzshc&feature=channel[/youtube]

:<


----------



## Asayur (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meine Skunk Anansie CD wieder auf meinem iPod gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie hat eine Klasse Stimme <3


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zufällig wieder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach toll <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUSE = GÖTTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2010)

Die fantastischen Vier - Wie Gladiatoren
und dann: Die fantastischen Vier - Gebt' uns ruhig die Schuld.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Die Horde rennt von Jan Hegenberg, das lied passt einfach gut im BG.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4Y7GMPJO64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



becuz i got high...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2010)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie Carcharoth sagte, soll nun dieser Thread so gestaltet werden, dass, wenn man ein Lied, oder eine Sendung postet, ein Grund hinzugefügt werden muss. Gründe wie "Klingt halt geil." oder "Ist halt lustig." zählen nicht. (Ja leider
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juni 2010)

Ich seh grad den monitor


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2010)

Du hast den Gund vergessen O.o..

pöööser pöösser eisblock!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nnil5vw-QpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiler Remix von nem geilen Lied ;D


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles Ablum von The Word Alive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ip3NSfyv4eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein wunderschönes Lied, einfach nur genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmgE9csoMek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChWDmCz8Wbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qB5AlKu-zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nw6EzXEoY7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

einer meiner Lieblings Djs forever

Das war damals eine schwere Entscheidung: 
Drogenthreapie oder seine Hochzeitsparty im Cyberhouse ....

Ich bereue meine Entscheidung jedoch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBnvlyn4SDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (11. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35cKvLz0ipw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach krass imo :>


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

ich höre gerade das leise summen des Lüfters des PC's vor mir und sehe gleichzeitg den Kubuntu skin von FF bzw des Desktops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Af2hrUONyIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Kackesschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. Juni 2010)

ich hör grad das Rauschen der Klimaanlage und Tastaturgetippe...


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2010)

Itchy Poopzkid altthaa!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWABzUcbg9k

schon ewig nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## mastergamer (11. Juni 2010)

Ich schau' grad das Spiel zwischen Südafrika und Mexiko an.


----------



## Lyua (11. Juni 2010)

Waka Waka von Shakira, mein Persönliches Lieblings Lied der WM




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZWz_s-uGZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Den Nachwuchs in meinem Wohnzimmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (12. Juni 2010)

Höre schon den ganzen Tag D-Sailors rauf und runter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geben heut Abend ihr Abschiedkonzert, ist mein 7tes Konzert von ihnen, eine weitere grandiose Band, die sich auflöst, aber was solls, heute Abend wird nochmal richtig abgerockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctcLJLLq-7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Ugnar (14. Juni 2010)

Two and a Half Men auf Kabel1, Charlie Harpers Sarkasmus ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juni 2010)

Disturbed - Another Way To Die...
Weils Brandneu und genial ist yay.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juni 2010)

Stompdown! http://www.youtube.com/user/Stompdown


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koKMPWnn-S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War mir grad irgendwie nach...


----------



## Firun (15. Juni 2010)

hab gerade einen ohrwurm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (15. Juni 2010)

Nach dem Konzert gestern, zum ausklingen:

Bullet for my Valentine - Fever vom Album Fever


----------



## Breasa (15. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMFPvB1HTAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im September in Hamburg...yay ich werde da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neues Album endlich ....wohoo


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2010)

netter Sound ...........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVVQMRHk99E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

S + S Project - Get Up (Rulers of the Deep Mix)


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (17. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Nach dem Konzert gestern, zum ausklingen:
> 
> Bullet for my Valentine - Fever vom Album Fever



ausklingen lassen ist eine gute Idee .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bullet for my Valentine - All these things I hate


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8[/youtube]

Eigentlich nicht meine Musik, macht aber gute Laune.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> netter Sound ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht das Einzige was nett ist am Video... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (17. Juni 2010)

Farin Urlaub - Wo ist das Problem


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zrx3e8UV-wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das lied ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. Juni 2010)

Unheilig - Mein Stern und Astronaut <3


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2010)

Es gibt keinen geileren Rock als Stoner Rock!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cqQP--Egrb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0kubwYuYL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Götter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe mir gerade eine DVD an, Fluch der Karibik um genau zu sein. Warum? ganz einfach mir ist Langweilig.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]

Entweder isse ne Wicca oder ne Schamanin


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMDRp5tYmqk&feature=related[/youtube]

Wudnerschön zum mitsingen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUCUYtbaRrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (24. Juni 2010)

Ich höre grade Nickelback mit This Afternoon.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2010)

Erinnerungen an die alte Zeit...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbUPw2xOjE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Dominau (27. Juni 2010)

höre grad 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsSKeHFdTQI&feature=related

früher immer bei BF2 gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2EkFYmX3NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2010)

"Offener  Brief an den Teamgeist" (Lea-Won versus Joker) by Lea-Won_2010 

es geht mir in dem song inhaltlich um ne verweigerungshaltung,  die sich nicht konkret aufs fußball-spielen an sich bezieht. die ganze  WM-Sache dient hier eher als ne metapher ("trainer" / "schiri", damit  sind z.B. eher regierende und gesetzgebende gemeint), aber anhand der  aktuellen WM wird natürlich viel davon deutlich werden, wie sehr  Patriotismus für kapitalistische Standort-Fragen nützlich ist.


passt halt wegen wm und deutschland


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

in memories of old friends .... 
Nicht jeder hat es überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.i.P 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzaXSHWOBzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ps.

Oh Riesentrolli ist mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruß an Dich


----------



## Firun (29. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWAhVbayGv4&feature=PlayList&p=90E05A23B918F71D&playnext_from=PL&index=1&playnext=2[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (29. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMAvAQ3FhgQ[/youtube]

Das Video ist so geil xD


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2010)

Ich höre, dass mein neuer Nachbar auch heute wieder seit 9 Uhr bohrt und hämmert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO3AMftaO3w&hd=1


----------



## Maladin (30. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl-pg9Gy2tA[/youtube]

Muschroom Kingdom - blinktwice4y


----------



## Death Walking Terror (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCFM4TPVv6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2010)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHVXUkCA96Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu gleich noch den Perplexer-Remix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4BRa13-XSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RC40DLEUCBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine geniale Band, das Video ist noch genialer *.*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

meinen Chef englisch reden, mich tippen, die autos draußen auf der Straße und ich sehe einen Storch auf der Wiese


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSir6RLoNuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordSaliak (9. Juli 2010)

Ich höre im Moment "Magic Taborea" von Van Canto und sehe gerade das neue buffed Magazin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

Foo Fighters - Best of Album

früh morgens beim autofahren das beste :>


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juli 2010)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbfj6RYD8Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich mache grad Praktikum bei einem Untenrhemen das Server für andere Unternhemen anbietet wodrauf sie Filmmaterial speichern können usw...

und da haben die nen alten DVD-Player gefunden udn wollten gucken ob der noch geht.

Das ende vom lied, nu läuft hier ein Porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iwas Beathe Uhse mäßiges...aber langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juli 2010)

Inglourious Basterds - geiler Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2010)

Eminem ft. Rihanna

Warum?

Weils einfach endgeil ist.
Hatte es heute beim Kumpel gehört, hatte ka wie es heißt...
Hab erstmal ne Weile gegoogelt.
Nun ist es um so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. Juli 2010)

Grade wieder mal meine Nazareth und Dire Straits Sachen ausgepackt, Oldies but Goldies, tolle Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (20. Juli 2010)

HIM (His Infernal Majesty) - Join me in Death




Und, ja: Oldies sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dire straits auch, genau wie Genesis und queen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ml7O8Tfc_PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geniale Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Ich im Moment: technobase.fm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awzMnuy4bRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich ich die Neuentdeckung des Jahres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juli 2010)

Anläßlich des tragischen Unglück der diesjährigen Loveparade ...

Mit diesem Unglück haben die Veranstalter der Loveparade eine derben Schlag abbekommen.

R.I. P und herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen

Zum Glück habe ich damals nie so etwas auf den Loveparades miterleben müssen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=We2KaJfXhiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Cas - Kein Held
Krieg ich seit dem Gig krieg ichs' nicht mehr ausm' Kopf aww X:


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es gut ist.


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2010)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBFywn1y1qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcZCDwyr9eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iU0AMAGZsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Juli 2010)

Dieses Lied ist mmeCeliné gewidmet :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MVOPlnfxtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Wer ist dein Gott? TAKTLO$$_!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3WPKznFvfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Orange Orange Orange Oraaaaaaangeee Orange Orange Orange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höre ich momentan rauf und runter.
Geniales Album. Vor allem "The Heart And The Shape" und "Bloodwork" haben es mir angetan.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrzL1m6WhH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtG7HsIm1Rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Troll? O.o

@mmeCeliné: Du wirst wohl damit leben müssen, dass es auf der ganzen Welt Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern gibt, was Musik angeht. Ich hör z.B. schlicht und ergreifend alles, was mir gefällt. Das kann Jazz sein (Wobei ich nicht in der materie drinstecke, ich höre meistens Musik wie Miles Davis etc. also schöner Jazz mit Saxophon-Untermalung), das kann aber auch alles andere sein, ob nun Hardstyle, Deutschrap wie KIZ oder von mir aus auch Swiss (wobei der mir nicht so gefällt), Metal, Punk, Ska, Rock, Ami-Rap, RnB, Dubstep, DnB, House, Ragga, Dancehall, Reggaeton, Oi!, Emo(core), Hardcore, Metalcore, Deathmetal, Blues, Swing, Mambo, Pop, Mainstream-Musik wie Lady Gaga, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Orgelmusik, orchestrale Musik, elektronische Musik, Country, Musik von Liedermachern, Irish Folk oder leckmichamarschwasauchimmerwennsmirgefällt. Und ja, ich höre JEDE der genannten Musikrichtungen leidenschaftlich gerne.
Man kann anderen seinen Geschmack nicht aufzwingen, dafür gibt es zu viele Geschmäcker. Also selbst wenn du hier nicht am rumtrollen bist: Mach dich nicht lächerlich und klink dich einfach aus der Diskussion aus, das führt zu nichts.

Und um zum urspünglichen Thema zurückzukommen, nämlich was ich gerade höre bzw. sehe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdTgs_rkRtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPvhUpnocx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Ironie-On\ Ich seh mir gerade den iPhone Bildschirm an /Ironie-off

OnTopic: Ich höre gerade Numb an von LP... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LRvvWQehsU[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXDL9QG4h3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe dieses Lied.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

meine erste live miterlebte Loveparade ... das war'n noch Zeiten ...

Teil 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBJ70szl8-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kann man sehen, wie weiträumig das Gelände in Berlin ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0-TbUUXDtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






0:47 gefällt mir am Besten.


----------



## Asayur (27. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe mir grad  massenhaft Bass Tabs an und höre dazu mein Melodisches Geklimper auf meiner Bassgitarre *gg*
Warum?

Übung macht, dass der Meister vom Stuhl fällt *gg*


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2010)

Teil 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kgy9ufG9JIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

das grad gekommene Album von Heaven Shall Burn *Whatever It May Take*


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juli 2010)

Teil 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJCf5iXLO7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

The Beatles - Good Day Sunshine <3


----------



## Lyua (1. August 2010)

Nickelback mit This Afternoon


----------



## Grushdak (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=juKqD-_6lzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2010)

Ich muss ja sagen, ich find Kid Cudi echt garnicht so doof :>
http://vimeo.com/8988454

Voll nice xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-9XWtOjPxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sweet Holidays...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Hab mir mal das Video "love the way you lie" angesehen (ohne Ton, das Lied finde ich schlecht. :X), da in den Medien gesagt wird, wie brutal es ist gerade weil Rihanna auch shcon verprügelt wurde...

In dem Video ist kein einziger Schlag etc. der nur halbwegs echt aussieht...

War auch schon so beim umstrittenen Rammstein Video...ich glaube den Medien gehen einfach die Skandalmedien aus, bis wieder die nöchste Tiergrippe kommt...dann werden halt solche Videos (wie das love me blabla) als richtig krass brutal dargestellt...


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Video "love the way you lie" angesehen (ohne Ton, das Lied finde ich schlecht. :X), da in den Medien gesagt wird, wie brutal es ist gerade weil Rihanna auch shcon verprügelt wurde...
> In dem Video ist kein einziger Schlag etc. der nur halbwegs echt aussieht...



Als ob die ein Video machen würden, was auf dem Index landet, dann könnte es ja nicht mehr auf MTV und VIVA laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7ZPPwdh0Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Komisch, dass sowas nicht wirklich in den Medien ist ^.^

Bevor ich dank dem Post auf das Lied kam, lief Immortal mit Blashkyrkh.


----------



## Healor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI8z5zhitLQ&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Als ob die ein Video machen würden, was auf dem Index landet, dann könnte es ja nicht mehr auf MTV und VIVA laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. Das Lied läuft eh alle 10 Minuten auf den besagten Sendern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Depeche Mode, Synthpop ist doch eine Interessante Musikrichtung und mal was anderes^^


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Depeche Mode, Synthpop ist doch eine Interessante Musikrichtung und mal was anderes^^



War ich schon auf nem Konzert in Düsseldorf anfang 2006 :>
Ist eine richtig geile Band, obwohl ich sowas normal nicht höre. Wobei ich sagen muss, die letzten 2 Alben gefallen mir nicht ganz so. Finde die alten irgendwie besser.

~Depeche Mode~People are People~


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> War ich schon auf nem Konzert in Düsseldorf anfang 2006 :>
> Ist eine richtig geile Band, obwohl ich sowas normal nicht höre. Wobei ich sagen muss, die letzten 2 Alben gefallen mir nicht ganz so. Finde die alten irgendwie besser.
> 
> ~Depeche Mode~People are People~



Ist auch nicht so mein Geschmack, aber Depeche Mode ist Kult *g*


----------



## spaten (13. August 2010)

durch stargate universe drauf gekommen, jetzt mein neuer lieblingssong





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt40__1OlqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99_kJTIY9d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will auch ein Fagbook. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dj-NPlC8yA[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (14. August 2010)

ein schon kleiner Oldie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wW3cJT_CsiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2YiJ13MRUE&feature=related

will die auch mal live sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvVZegDnbJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epic <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2010)

regen <3


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2010)

Jetzt Gewitter <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqD500BnwcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wundervolles Lied.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2010)

Rammstein - Mutter. Sehr geniales Lied


----------



## Grushdak (25. August 2010)

in memories ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCBgOHaW3og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.i.P. Hanomag


----------



## Krügerl (26. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTrusFamlgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r59PJSD0vy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Träum*


----------



## riesentrolli (26. August 2010)

*Eels - Tomorrow Morning*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch doch. ziemlich nett. muss ich aber erst mal öfter hören.


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2010)

in memories

Bass Power Mix ~ A Tribute to Kraftwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eUQ_0ow4qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Godfather of Techno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (26. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]
> 
> will die auch mal live sehn
> 
> ...



Hab sie 2008 und dieses Jahr bei Rock am Ring gesehen, sind live echt ein Highlight, gehen echt ab.

Bei mir läuft im Moment:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GZPXXCnGSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur genial diese Band! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geniales Album. *.*


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (27. August 2010)

ich höre gerade alle Singles und Live-Performances von 3StepsAhead

weil heute vor 7 Jahren ist Peter-Paul Pigmans aka 3StepsAhead im Kampf gegen den Krebs gescheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gabbas unite, make peace not war!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. August 2010)

*Wir Sind Helden - Bring mich nach Hause*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unerwartet düster und melancholisch. aber gut.


----------



## Grushdak (27. August 2010)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9vfK_bl4o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fleißig aufs Konzert vorbereiten. Ghost Division, Art of War, 40:1, Cliffs of Gallipoli, Panzerkampf, The Price of a mile...ein hammer Album.


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1WS_n4_fy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2010)

http://www.rememberreach.com/

Ich schau mir grad das Live Action Video an... und ich krieg Gänsehaut ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=636D3aqzx1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klasse Song...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra nice.


----------



## Stormcaller (31. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q6Yuey2WJY

jaja blabla freak music und son quack, geilste Band ever!


----------



## Haxxler (2. September 2010)

Ostkreutz - Tanzen, Wurst und Bier


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht mir einfach gute Stimmung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2010)

Deez Nuts sind ja auch geil <3

Hadouken! - House Is Falling

Weil ich nicht aufhören kann so unglaublich geile Musik zu hören ;>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genialer Song, krieg sofort gute Laune beim Hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXPCp48nYGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I love it. (:

Und im Wechsel mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdF_HlKI_Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so auf Hip Hop stehe, gefällt mir BoB sehr. Die Texte sind einfallsreich und handeln nicht von dem üblichen Krimskrams. Besonders "Airplanes" mit Eminem und der Frontfrau von Paramore ist ein klasse Song.


----------



## Grushdak (3. September 2010)

in memories

*Nationalhymne des Acid ... Housemusic was born*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YO9KEKnnlKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dEee7IDuhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2010)

Grade gefunden:
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/krasser-hiphop-imitator

Wie mega gut er die imitiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blackened thrash metal <3


----------



## nemø (4. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YDs7L3g0JQ


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie7zczkTWMo

Dieses Lied finde ich einfach nur schön. Gerade der Text ist unglaublich.


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpzV_0l5ILI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MW7EW8FJKW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZgkkCi6mYg[/youtube]
Weil sie Live einfach sau geil waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2010)

The Godfather of Techno

*Kraftwerk* *live*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqeC8WdS9U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvJGQRYOYmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SPARTAN DANCE!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldHI_2Cq3Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BUNGIE DANCE!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlbFJANujaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Matt ist schon ein ganz heißer, und das sag ich als Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKRlWLDWhGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pure Epicness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verdammt!


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

This is War von 30 Seconds to Mars, denn hier ist grad "War" vorallem wenn mein "After Chef" so weitermacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ein klasse Album.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

jetzt zum einschlafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




diese stimme und diese unglaublichen gitarren sind einfach nur br00tal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfFkfAuy7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Band, besonders die älteren Songs sind echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. September 2010)

Songza <3


----------



## Haxxler (11. September 2010)

Rammstein - Wiener Blut


----------



## Soladra (11. September 2010)

Ich hör grad das König der Löwen musical.

Warum? Weil ich Musicals mag und simba putzig ist. Außerdem ist das einfach geil gemacht.


Flames on!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hör grad das König der Löwen musical.
> 
> Warum? Weil ich Musicals mag und simba putzig ist. Außerdem ist das einfach geil gemacht.
> 
> ...



War auch im Musical, und es war der Hammer. Wenns nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich gleich nochmal hin gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War auch im Musical, und es war der Hammer. Wenns nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich gleich nochmal hin gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich leider ned, aber ich spare auf die karten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0CfLLi6jNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



\m/


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche einen Song, Ich glaube er ist von jack Johnson. Naja auf jedenfall singt er an einer Stelle "Heee ooo listen what I am say oooh...." oder sowas irgendwie, habs nicht genau verstanden. Auf jedenfall bin ich total verrückt nach dem Lied wäre nett wenn einer den Titel den weiß und ihn mir sagen könnte!!


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX4BmANMfiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habt ihr von einem Destrologen was anderes erwartet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(...PS: ist übrigens mein Handy-Klingelton... meine Arbeitskollegen lieben Ihn anscheinend..
die schauen mich nämlich auch immer so an, wenn mein Handy klingelt.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Oh kack doppelpost sorry!


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Einfach nur der Hammer! Ein richtiger Ohrwurm!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgaCHmxmeUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich suche einen Song, Ich glaube er ist von jack Johnson. Naja auf jedenfall singt er an einer Stelle "Heee ooo listen what I am say oooh...." oder sowas irgendwie, habs nicht genau verstanden. Auf jedenfall bin ich total verrückt nach dem Lied wäre nett wenn einer den Titel den weiß und ihn mir sagen könnte!!



Das sind die Red Hot Chilli Peppers mit Snow. (Wenn du nicht grad ein anderes Lied meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7MhpFF1vv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Hey! Das ist er ja! Ha, hab mir irgendwie gedacht dass das nicht Jack Johnson ist. Danke!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey! Das ist er ja! Ha, hab mir irgendwie gedacht dass das nicht Jack Johnson ist. Danke!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Immer gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, wo wir grad bei den Peppers sind ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzeCEC7DJFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieses Intro ist einfach der Hammer ...


----------



## Tyro (14. September 2010)

Dieses Lied ist einfach nur übelst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erFxFsTZaMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (14. September 2010)

Ich schau grad die erste Staffel der "Big Bang Theory" so genial, hier das Intro *gg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4S8GOQeSlTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Der Song ist mindestens 1x am Tag Pflicht. (Am besten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, (in der U-Bahn) wenn man mal wieder nicht Auto fahren kann).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOEx4d_D5vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Habe gerade endlich "The Expendables" gesehen. Lauter alte Säcke beim Rumballern. GEEEEEEIIIIIIL! Handlung voll fürn Arsch und völlig vorhersehbar, der ganze Film ist keinen Meter glaubwürdig, aber so endlos unterhaltsam! Ich bin happy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frage mich allerdings, wie die Szene mit Sly und Arnie in der deutschen Version klingen muss. Immerhin haben beide Schauspieler Thomas Dannenberg als deutschen Synchronsprecher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blu ray


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

TOOL...
I love it





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lm38Ojh61lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B95fjp9QnhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ab 0:32 geht´s los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In Love <3


----------



## MasterXoX (17. September 2010)

http://top100station.radio.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZ1avgmNu4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU OHRWURM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

hab gerade meinen *melancholischen*...
weil ich nicht so recht weiß was ich in die Email schreiben soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTyPIEhej1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2010)

The Godfather of Techno

*Kraftwerk* *live*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MXOTFLIAGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvF5Wv2ZLws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Stehe ja eigentlich nicht so auf Hip Hop, aber B.o.B ist einfach hammer. Dazu noch die E-Gitarre im Hintergrund, raaaawr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (22. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf1UE2uQV8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Cover.

Wie ich gerade dahin gekommen bin ist eine recht lange Geschichte:

im Fernsehkritik.tv Forum wurde im "Wer hört noch Metal" Thread auf Van Canto hingewiesen und ich wollte mir die schon immer mal anhören.
Also gemacht, von dem Lied dann ein Fear of the Dark Cover gefunden und da in den Links stand des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss an Begründung reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ist ja agrnicht von Cradle sondern von Graveworm... egal immer noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2010)

The Godfather of Techno

*Kraftwerk* Der Telefonanruf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UQO9j5aFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (22. September 2010)

Ein wirklich schönes Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxPcmi1U25g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SfspiNAtiSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

The Haverbrook Disaster
Eine relativ unbekannte Band



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber nicht schlecht und ich stimm mich schon für ihr Konzert ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgvE3QJCp0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYqTnsad3Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der besten Atreyu-Songs.


----------



## Breakyou (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Drummer ist einfach ein geiler Drecksack :>


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2010)

Bin zufällig drauf gestoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wH_BFEiJ6Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (26. September 2010)

Burried Alive von Avenged Sevenfold, zur Einstimmung auf das Konzert in knapp drei Wochen *freu*

Das wird ein geiles Wochenende: Freitag: Unheilig Live in Hohenems und Samstag Avenged Sevenfold in München!


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBSQabGk-wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


McLovin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deRyeRLPBj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das neue Album ist einfach atemberaubend. *.*


----------



## Phantooom (26. September 2010)

http://www.wegame.com/watch/schami-mage-druid-rape-enemy/

<3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l96P-OPOSDk

So oberaffentittengeil, dass es mir die Gehirnwindungen wegschmilzen lässt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXJfQqoz4ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2010)

So ich hab grad die Hörspiele für mich auf der Arbeit entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieg der Welten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xR3Tyi-FnFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ich toll finde ist, dass es echt den Charme von früheren Tagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Und im Gegensatz zum Film ist das Hörspiel richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EditEdit: Oh schon durch :O Naja, dann halt jetzt: Der Zeittunnel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Is8m7jSkJ0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EditEditEdit: Auf zur Venus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeaL5-HWnIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8iMpfCym3mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Freue mich aufs Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

in memories ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrH5jA_EiSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLYyXZIGozk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aus Fifa 11. Geiles Lied!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SipDRvcm5Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschönes Lied, gestern erst richtig wahr genommen.


----------



## Darkwood92 (2. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DJ4XpUKjtgk



Da soll noch einer sagen, Computerspiele machen nicht kreativ. :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgVqX0a49HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WTF !? :O


----------



## Gerti (8. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fiIOLIOv34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gleich in Düsseldorf live angucken 
Kopfschmerzen sind aber doof bei lauter Musik, Pogo und Bier


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Ab 1:00 <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKsSJ9GU81w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNF5zmQPRfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

Pro7 morgenprogramm.. vor der Arbeit. Ich hasse so Tage ;(


----------



## moehrewinger (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o22eIJDtKho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß grad auch nicht, warum ich mir sowas Trauriges in der Früh antue. (Nein, keine Deppries  )


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qLvLcioo86Y[/youtube]

Richtig guter Song. 

Ich habe neulich die Deftones wiederentdeckt. Das weckt Erinnerungen. Immer noch verdammt geile Band.


----------



## Korgor (9. Oktober 2010)

Gerade kommt auf TB der Remix von Wacka Wacka.


----------



## fightfever (9. Oktober 2010)

Criminal Minds - die Besetzung der ersten Staffel ist allerdings um Meilen besser als die aktuelle


----------



## fightfever (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhN7SG-H-3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 best ever


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

in memories

loved Snap ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru2nX5RgsqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ljFfL-mL70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2010)

Auf Kabeleins kommt ne Metal-Reportage. Endlich mal was Gescheites.

Edit: *Natürlich *werden Varg Vikernes und Corpse wieder besonders umfangreich besprochen. Aber sonst ganz unterhaltsam. Immerhin kommen auch ein paar Genre-Größen zu Wort.


----------



## Tyro (10. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Auf Kabeleins kommt ne Metal-Reportage. Endlich mal was Gescheites.
> 
> Edit: *Natürlich *werden Varg Vikernes und Corpse wieder besonders umfangreich besprochen. Aber sonst ganz unterhaltsam. Immerhin kommen auch ein paar Genre-Größen zu Wort.



Hab es auch gerade geguckt, echt gut gemacht, werd mir sie dnek ich mal auf DvD holen, hab leider die erste Stunde ca verpasst, aber für 10 Euro kann man sich die ruhig mal bei Amazon holen, lohnt sich allemal!


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich schau mir grad Bleach an


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHvNjccknlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









Salesch regelt die Cheater an die Wand.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkLuxCXbUqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20YNcMmwdPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oKdvFCC8Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und generell das ganz dookie album bin nur grad bei dem lied , weil es nichts geileres gibt als punk <3


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdxEiY740s0

Gestern beim Kumpel gehört. Hab mir das schon ewig nichtmehr reingezogen *_*


----------



## Asayur (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmNJJ-QWeSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geniale Band, geniales Lied, was man alles so bekommt an liedern^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hh9NwwkVvLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ein live album :O


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe es.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbrPcc-9Frw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zk9QJyHI3BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Becuz i got high ... danke MasterXoX ... :3


----------



## Tyro (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWHV-32SU48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese Band einfach!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPxHWCjJ_P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMFGROFL Der aktuell beste Gitarrist *.* <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCFtBlKDIaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein wenig träumen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAtiiG1otPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zakk wylde ist so ein genialer musiker


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zakk wylde ist so ein genialer musiker



@(F)Lachmann 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXBW3om6vBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQEujCwrNwc[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv-KOSzgJ4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAMMER *.* <3


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150507817557

Den Text aufmerksam durchlesen!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

lolololol wie geil ist das den und 9gebote xD


----------



## Tyro (21. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=150507817557
> 
> Den Text aufmerksam durchlesen!



Wie geil ist das denn bitte, das hier ist eindeutig der beste Part  :



> Es soll ja öfter mal vorkommen das die sterblichen Überreste eines Total geplünderten
> Autos für viel geld in Ostdeutschland aus der Oder gefischt wurden und der letzte Halter
> dann blechen durfte bis ihm schwindlig war.
> Im ungünstigsten Fall verheddert sich der Schrott dann noch in der Schraube eines Schiffes,
> ...


----------



## Sekundant (21. Oktober 2010)

> Ersatzweise kann man die Karre auch zerlegen und die Einzelteile dann auf 7 Kamelrücken
> verteilen und Heimreiten,diese Version dann aber bitte schön auf öffentlicher Strasse und
> ausserhalb der Sicht und Hörweite von meinem Grundstück,genügend Zuschauer und Bewunderer
> verspreche ich Euch trotzdem !


Und da sagt mal einer Ebay ist nicht lustig


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Frage: Hallo, ich wollte mal anfragen, ob sie das Auto auch gegen meine Schwiegermutter tauschen würden. Die wiegt zwar 140 kg, kann aber kochen, bügeln und Wäsche waschen.

Antwort: joahhh,man kann darüber nachdenken...aber..erst so ab 200 kg würde ich sie nehmen...fragt sich nur ob du es schafftst sie bis zum ende der auktion so weit zu mästen *grins*




Der Typ ist der ober Hammer


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wohl eins der besten live alben aller zeiten


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH woher bekommt ihr alle den hut her  

Will so einen auf meinem Avatar  



TP : TFU2 soundtrack ( in der us limited edition enthalten)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> AHHH woher bekommt ihr alle den hut her
> 
> Will so einen auf meinem Avatar
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

yaay thx


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

Das hier und den rest vom Album
<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nrtbv_gGfzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPx6GXRtUQw


----------



## Korgor (1. November 2010)

Einfach nur der Hammer *hust*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=np9SKizTuU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkxj0xl0IAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wunderbar zum entspannen <3


----------



## Deanne (2. November 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Einfach nur der Hammer *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man heutzutage nur blonde Haare und Brüste braucht, um ganz dick ins Musikgeschäft einzusteigen, frage ich mich, warum ich noch zur Uni gehe. 
Okay, ich gehe nicht auf die Sonnenbank, daran wird's wohl liegen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dP4iRw_du_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Meister Obolon (3. November 2010)

Ich sehe meinen Monitor mit diesem Forum und höre die Duschgeräusche meiner Freundin XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich krieg einfach nicht genug davon


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2010)

*Smoke on the Water* Live in der 10:09 Minuten langen Fassung

und direkt danach *Child in Time* Live in der 10:42 Minuten langen Fassung.

Für diejenigen die net wissen von wem das ist:

Deep Purple





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (8. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdX09zA0RVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Woah, einfach nur episch! 
Wie gern wär ich dabei gewesen!


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSpuVsLnl1k&feature=related

Einfach genial


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2010)

Mix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHR0V5dVPgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmYDcZDmVSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwQ1xWuaXig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na NaNaNa NaNaNa


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so eine geniale band, und ich kann sie leider doch nicht live sehen


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2010)

love these songs





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru2nX5RgsqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


+




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgrvvYxQz2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shourijo (14. November 2010)

Neon Plastix - On Fire






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUuPckymRvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnI1i3nhVB4http:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EPIC <3


----------



## Thoor (19. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgwM2BXxGhA

STEEEEEEEEEIN UM STEEEEEEEEEIN >: D


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xYjz9T4U64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Alle!


----------



## Luminesce (20. November 2010)

[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"][font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]Marilyn Manson - sweet dreams are made of this





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6VojYGrnpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font][/font]


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2010)

passend zu meiner Stimmung ....

-> Death Trance





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGxYlHUnkXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Interessante Mischung aus Geknüppel und Melodie. Jedem zu empfehlen der eine Mischung aus Vader,Black metal und satanisch/perversen Texten mag.


----------



## I'm a God called Seniso (23. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwohJUnnZ0E


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2010)

gleich tv total mit den New Kids zu gast.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man geht das ab O.O


----------



## Desdinova (3. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PABO3RC2c7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeWe85jT8SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHrfgbm8GeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Desdinova (7. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EL67mjv1nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mwuar ... brauch wieder Sommer


----------



## TheGui (7. Dezember 2010)

Epic Assf*ck Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRJjPXqxRis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-R7o5TBTUHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (7. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9VhD4SccSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dadPWhEhVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was Fede Alvarez alleine da hinbekommen hat.

Genial.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4rMuugQnBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf ner 90er-Partie gehört - und seitdem gehts nicht mehr ausm Kopp... Ice Ice Baaaaaaby...


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Film: *"Requim for a Dream*"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQwew_hsj1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der einzige Film den ich gesehen habe, der mich Jemals zu tränen rühren konnte, weil der Inhalt "beängstigend erschreckend" der Warheit entspricht. (Und vielleicht auch, weil mich einige Scenen an mich und meine erste richtige Freundin erinnerten).

Abgesehen davon ist der Song so dermaßen episch das es mir regelrecht den Atem verschlägt, wenn ich ihn höre.

Wer diesen Film noch nicht gesehen hat, verpasst ein absolutes Meisterwerk!


----------



## Tyro (19. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ549Hirkvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... totally awesome, Slash = Gott!


----------



## Tilbie (19. Dezember 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOFUg2F3PBM[/youtube]
Das beste Lied ever - ich liebe es


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG ist das geil, danke !!!!!


----------



## Asayur (19. Dezember 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgp5aDH23g[/youtube]

Geniales Lied und das Intro von Borderlands ^^


----------



## Korgor (20. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dQTPEuP2wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde es einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Valanihirae (21. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg_rf2d894k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx7g_p0u4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Elegant!


----------



## ego1899 (23. Dezember 2010)

gerade das fünfte oder sechste mal gesehen, wenn auch sehr betrunken, aber ich bleib dabei...

2001 Space Odysee

bester film o es geben tut... is mir unbegreiflich wie man es 1967 hinbekommt in jeder (wirklich jeder!) noch zu kleinen szene ne botschaft zu übermitteln...

einfach nur geil geil geil...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_ex1a1ilpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder gut :>


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

genial.. linkes ei, linkes ei...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzxxVx8Ccws


Gute alte TonyHawks Zeit


----------



## Desdinova (7. Januar 2011)

Von den vielen Candyrat-Gitarristen gefällt mir das aktuell am besten. Einmal am Tag höre ich es mir mindestens an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YE-GPXYeTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBxHphAGmPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Omma....! Ham wa noch Curryking?!!"

<3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Januar 2011)

Momentan läuft hier in Dauerschleife alles mögliche von Finntroll, momentan:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr8C3rs6S70


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoC8h5ySFKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2011)

imo ein wunderbarer Mix all ihrer Classic-Hits 

*Depeche Mode*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ups1TiY2-_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps. fängt ruhig an und steigert sich immer mehr ...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxZHFH6vA5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (11. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkT5I3L-1Q&feature=related[/youtube]

SpringtOIfel... das lied rockt einfach :'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e48r_xz1Krk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (11. Januar 2011)

_Sehr geil..Placebo <3_


----------



## Edou (11. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMNwK7Qwvv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fozzy <3...Chris ist einfach Awesome.


----------



## Jester (11. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33ujfNFyetw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ungeschlagen.


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeit ziehe ich mir wieder mal Alle Folgen der Hörspielreihe John Sinclair Edition 2000 rein, bin grad bei Folge 09. Und ich liebe Diese Reihe, absolut genial gemacht.
http://www.sinclair-hoerspiele.de/cms/hoerspiele/64-geisterjaeger-john-sinclair-folge-9-das-daemonenauge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier könnt ihr euch mal einen Ausschnitt anhören 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Cdisv_nYVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYv5Wu9hIEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer Totenmond nicht kennt, und zu denen gehört, die in einen Song nur reinhören,
dem sei angeraten, dass der SOng ein langes Intro hat, richtig los gehts erst bei 1:20 Min.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdE5EgL4_3Q[/youtube]

Wollte mir auf Kino.de eigentlich nur ein paar neue Trailer anschauen...


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

_Grad den Film "Adams Äpfel" geschaut - interessanter Film..hat mir aber gut gefallen._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EdE5EgL4_3Q[/youtube]
> 
> Wollte mir auf Kino.de eigentlich nur ein paar neue Trailer anschauen...



So sehr ich diesen Jungen hasse, umso mehr muss man ihm attestieren, dass er ein großes Talent ist... in dem Alter schon so einen Erfolg (bei den Mädels mal abgesehen...  ) zu haben, ist schon echt heftig. Trotzdem nervt er einfach nur, grade weil er so nen Erfolg hat...

B2T: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8PD8RZGy-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe Jared *.*


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So sehr ich diesen Jungen hasse, umso mehr muss man ihm attestieren, dass er ein großes Talent ist... in dem Alter schon so einen Erfolg (bei den Mädels mal abgesehen...  ) zu haben, ist schon echt heftig. Trotzdem nervt er einfach nur, grade weil er so nen Erfolg hat...



Ich hasse ihn selbst nicht, aber seine Person macht mich rasend. Kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen, er ist ja auf jedem Sender zu jeder Uhrzeit. Und ganz ehrlich: in seinem Alter braucht man noch keine Biographie und auch keinen Film über sein Leben. Und erst recht nicht in 3D, aber um 3D kommt man ja ebenfalls nicht mehr herum.

Animationsfilme in 3D sind super und sehen klasse aus, aber jede poplige Dokumentation über irgendwelche polinesischen Fischerdörfer in 3D zu machen... Ne.


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zFcpGHLDUk&feature=autoplay&list=QL&index=6&playnext=6

Gnaaa, wollts als Klingelton nehmen. Jetzt find ich mein Handy aber nichtmehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0z1Mo7O6dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was man alles so ausm Klavier rausholen kann... o.O


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2011)

*Depeche Mode - Teil 2





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CZ7BSRLCGL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLvsmho1lGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2011)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzaSmEO0k9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88sflNX4chk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkXLZrbd04U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axi7Sgm5VAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gL9-4fnzpUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Soundtracks zu "Bleach" sind einfach unvergleichlich! 
Höre ich auch gerne wenn ich mich im BG austobe! ^_~'


----------



## Giggelidu (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEM9W14TsWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu2DaLiA1yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WHOARARARAR *sabber*

Wie kann man nur so verdammt geil sein ? Q.Q


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Geisterjäger John Sinclair Edition 2000 Folge 11 Kino des Schreckens



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (13. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSpuVsLnl1k

Van canto ftw


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2011)

keine Ahnung, wie ich darauf komme ... 
wahrscheinlich durch die Music davon, die es nun in einer aktuellen Werbung gibt.

in memories an eine imo der besten Love-Stories (mit AliMcGraw) 

Die <Love Story> wennauch mit traurigem Ausgang ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4khTikQjeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


dennoch 

_*love means 
never having to say
you're sorry*_


----------



## Giggelidu (14. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dR7xBj0bDD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kreator gehören zu den Helden meiner Jugend, die auch heute noch brutal reinknallen und sich nie verkauft haben! Hell yeah!


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvJt9IqoGVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss ich mir unbedingt mal wieder live geben!


----------



## Uachu (15. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmI2m06YFfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich liebe es! 
Mal die "Deutsche" Übersetzung gleich dazu =)

*STROPHE 1:*
 Samstag abends in Egg (der nächst größere Ort) 
 bin ich wieder mal halb verreckt. 
 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 Gläser sind eines zu viel gewesen, 
 ich glaub ich kann nix dafür. 

 Noch ein letzter Blick auf meine Rolex-Uhr - 
 ein Aug zu, dass ich noch den 12er seh' 
 Glück gehabt, Glück gehabt, doch schon hat er mich gesehen 
 Der Guni (der Chef des Lokals) sagt: „Jetzt geh endlich nach Hause, ich mach nämlich meinen Laden zu!“ 

*REFRAIN:*
 /:Von Mellau bis nach Schoppernau bin ich gegangen, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/ 
 /:weh getan (weh tau), weh getan, weh getan, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/ 

*STROPHE 2:*
 Raus aus dem Tritsch (dem Lokal), runter vor den Kässtadl (auch ein Lokal), 
 Hand raus, warten bis ein Auto kommt. 
 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 Stunden hab ich gewartet - 
 auf einmal kommt ein roter Renault Clio daher. 

 Drinnen sitzt ein deutscher Koch, er sagt: 
 ich kann dich mitnehmen bis nach Mellau (der überübernächste Ort), 
 von da musst du schauen wie du selber weiterkommst, und jetzt steig ein, 
 und mach das Fenster auf, es stinkt! 
 "Ja, reg dich nicht auf zefix" 

*REFRAIN:*
 /:Von Mellau bis nach Schoppernau bin ich gegangen, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/ 
 /:weh getan (weh tau), weh getan, weh getan, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/ 

*STROPHE 3:*
 Blasen gehabt an den Füßen, Blasen auch im Kopf, 
 so bin ich reingestolpert in unseren Gadoschopf (so eine Art Veranda, üblich 
 bei alten Bregenzerwälder Bauernhäusern). 
 1, 2, 3, halb4 wird es gewesen sein, die Mama war schon wach. 

 Sie sagt: „Ach, Junge, wo warst du schon wieder? 
 Immer um die Häuser ziehen (umanandsaufen:-), das kann es doch nicht sein,
 geh, Vater, sag doch auch mal was! “ 
 „Ja lass ihn machen. Er wird schon wissen was er tut.“ 

*REFRAIN:*
 /:Von Mellau bis nach Schoppernau bin ich gegangen, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/ 
 /:weh getan (weh tau), weh getan, weh getan, 
 die Füße haben mir weh getan:/


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9TGCtx8w1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uachu (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hiotmBhSCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_MW65XxS7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Januar 2011)

Knorkator, Alter Mann http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD36GsRheEY Bin endlich wieder auf den Namen der Band gekommen


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-THTUUgFOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8iOI39I754

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön gibt nicht viele Lieder, die mich so berühren... <3


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wunderschön gibt nicht viele Lieder, die mich so berühren... <3



Joa, die Chilischoten halt. Die holen mich auch regelmäßig vom Metaltrip. Vor allem ihr letztes Doppelalbum ist genial, da haben sie sich endgültig perfektioniert.   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07pLGIgyfjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch sehr nett und immer wieder gern gehört von mir.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlCPhYZfy3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MUSS SPIELEN!


----------



## Luminesce (18. Januar 2011)

Wieso tu ich mir das an?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FS_4YHz7sDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWldbg6WLbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach, schön


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2011)

Bin grad am Airbourne hören. Luv' em!


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg es ist so nice


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Omg es ist so nice



Kauf ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch. Höre es momentan noch auf YouTube. Leider ist es ja schon im Internet vorhanden.


----------



## Cantharion (28. Januar 2011)

http://www.trashmenagerie.com/blog/2009/03/14/fake-blood-essential-mix-bbc-radio-1/
fake blood essential mix.
Warum? Weil ich mich tierisch auf den Auftritt in Stuttgart freue.


----------



## painschkes (28. Januar 2011)

_Grad das Projekt "Life in A Day" auf Youtube geschaut - hat mir gefallen._


----------



## Grushdak (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbGMMAdxgrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. Januar 2011)

Quiz-Sendung im TV. Tiere mit "A" an zweiter Stelle. Katze, Maus und Hamster sind nicht dabei, dafür Languste, Bandwurm und Kabeljau. 
Man, da kommt man doch drauf!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRy8N1P1EUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ein blöder Ohrwurm ... xD und, woher is es ?


----------



## Edou (29. Januar 2011)

Helloween - Dr.Stein [Unarmed] (Jazzig ) Das Unarmed Album is Awesome. Nicht wirklich Metal aber mal was anderes. Die Alten songs in Jazz usw....macht Spaß so einige Lieder.

Aber das Original is um längen besser, mit richtigen Instrumentals.  Bzw allgemein die "Richtigen" Alben.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JS9lWga6FmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQYH-6quEE[/youtube]

Cooles Lied, i'm lovin it ^^


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDmWJbN8bDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:]


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u40bADzthfI[/youtube]

Der Youtube Comment triffts auf den Punkt:

 Ich glaube was in der Bibel steht

 ich Glaube auch an Gott

 aber der Kirche nicht

 ist einfach viel zu viel vorgefallen

 früher haben sie die Waffen gesegnet

 damit se besser schießen können

 und dann auch noch was in der Katholischen

 Kirche passiert ist ein Freudenhaus für Pädofile


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



yeeessssss  Hammer Track, hab ihn vor 2 Wochen mal in nem Club gehört, musste dann erstmal lange suchen, aber nun läuft er bei mir auch rauf und runter... 

B2T: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute läuft ja nix im Fernsehen ....


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> yeeessssss  Hammer Track, hab ihn vor 2 Wochen mal in nem Club gehört, musste dann erstmal lange suchen, aber nun läuft er bei mir auch rauf und runter...
> 
> B2T:
> 
> ...



jo richtig geil  ist der Film gut?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> jo richtig geil  ist der Film gut?



Also von den Effekten her ist der schon erste Klasse, mir gefällt er eigentlich insgesamt sehr gut, bei den alten Trekkies kam der ja nicht so prall an, aber so einer bin ich ja net.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Star Trek  von daher gucke ich ihn mir mal an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung von Star Trek  von daher gucke ich ihn mir mal an



Dann wirste den Film mögen


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2011)

Schaue mir gerade "Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher" an

Genialer Film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYIx_uJLWdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genial!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dKbfUp-7iEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Chus0kOpHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stylooooooow, hammer Remix 

Und da es heute wieder nix im Fernsehen gibt, werd ich mir wohl gleich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... reinziehen...


----------



## hyakiss25 (2. Februar 2011)

Silbermon - Das Beste  

edit

Dark Knight der film ist sau geil ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2011)

_Nichts anderes als : 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=VP5B1UmgHfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Februar 2011)

ich höre: das rauschen meines PCs

und sehe: die installation von dead space 2 xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The D rocken einfach <3


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2011)

Ich schau grad 

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas




Der Film ist so krank o.Ô


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

Ich blas mir grad wieder "Motörhead - The Wörld is yours" um die Ohren. <3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Februar 2011)

Dir en grey - Obscure (neue Version) <3


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Ich zieh mir gleich auf Radio Köln die Live-Übertagung Köln vs Bayern rein. Dabei nebenbei den LiveTicker am laufen. Und dabei Kartoffeln schälen für legger Rievkooche heute Abend.


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

Toll... Ich verzichte nun auf mein Abendmahl






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fizssxzt-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (5. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dWiW4ZQjj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (5. Februar 2011)

Sehe mir grad die neue Episode become a Pro an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrwc4Dseb1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich schau grad
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> 
> ...



*Fledermaus Land!*


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Gerade The Haunted - Abysmal
und nun




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjAqe3C_hic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cclGFXkycYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




auch geil


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOHEe2txc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schönes Lied. <3 So wie das gesammte WoJ Album geil ist.


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Eisregen - Schlangensonne!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiqERjtAkwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elenenedh (7. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKk1u5RMTn4


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJQ-NGwUzkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ossTm3msxFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Total super


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So verdammt gut <3


----------



## Asysone (11. Februar 2011)

höre grad *Volbeat !!!



Fledermausland ftw​


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2011)

Fledermausland! 

Hab mir grad Beilleigt - Bis zum Abendbrot angesehn.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Depeche Mode - Stories of old Remix (viele Stücke in Einem)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WD1BzE1bmfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pastilo (11. Februar 2011)

Ich höre gerade nichts, und schaue im Buffed forum rum^^


----------



## iShock (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYtKetbLRIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[font=arial, sans-serif]&#931;&#928;&#932;&#931;R SH&#934;&#922;&#916;R&#934; <3 [/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Die alten Songs sind immer die besten [/font]


----------



## Fuhunter (11. Februar 2011)

simpsons


----------



## MayoAmok (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[myvideo]5707108[/myvideo]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich jetzt nicht, die Qualität von den Songs (also die Aufnahmequalli) ist nicht grade prall, aber die alten Sachen von Take to the Skies sind einfach nur episch *.*

Das neue Album ist ja auch schon in Arbeit. 

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QF4Xvpq-v2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ab 1:15... *_*


----------



## hyakiss25 (12. Februar 2011)

höre grade VIVA top 100^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

VIVA.. Da hab ich letztes Mal freiwillig reingeschaut, da war ich glaub ich 14 oder so  Stolper da mittlerweile nur noch beim Zappen drüber, wenn mal Spongebob oder Futurama läuft, vertreib ich mir damit manchmal die Werbepausen ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXVKJ4xUC4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer noch mein Lieblingslied von Schandmaul <3


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzfU6rTCd-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hör das jetzt weil wir gerade nen neuen Minecraft Server aufgespielt haben und direkt Nacht war - d.h. ausloggen, 7 Minuten warten und Zeit haben die Playlist anzuschmeißen. Hi.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2011)

*Mad World*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmK0fyq_dUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> *Mad World*



Fett...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btQKGvVRnZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2011)

Gechillt in den Tag..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFiTWHlFnh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkxdXj7PxRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg7etPzzdr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm, oh Gott...


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2011)

*Achtung !!* *Psytrance*

Nightmoves-Megamix
[myvideo]4924755[/myvideo]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (14. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rublV5LQ5Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (14. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bMOcijCcog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur WÄÄÄÄÄM!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2011)

Einfach nur Epic, schau es mir sicher schon zum 50 mal an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmQFSTg5fAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfdH_MFtBlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Februar 2011)

Hab mir grad den Film 

Devil

angeschaut. war echt super!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

Ein richtig gutes Fußballspiel zwischen Barca & Arsenal *__*


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Desperate Housewives o_O
Ich weis nich wieso, einmal angefangen konnt ich irgendwie nicht wegschalten xD


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2011)

Das neue Roxette Album und es ist Genial


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_BOkT6USi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dem Anlass angemessen


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

in memories @ Markus Löffel aka Marc Spoon (daher kenne ich das Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQJAAALhC78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE5q3T_aSQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder geil *__*


----------



## Luminesce (19. Februar 2011)

So machts sogar mir Spass diesem Gehüpfe zuzusehn. Sehr kreativ





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n46fzjHUvc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Februar 2011)

And now .... some _really_ Oldschool from _Bonzai_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[myvideo]4957902[/myvideo]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (21. Februar 2011)

NBA ALLSTAR GAME Live aus LA via TNT/Da klicken


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Februar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=l1u43KDiWD0[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (21. Februar 2011)

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme

Die Truman Show

Könnte ihn mir 100x anschauen &#9829;


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

[youtube]cNAdtkSjSps[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jix3xOKJKs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Whoa, wie geil er singen kann <3 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

Und nochmal ich  

Diesmal Jack Johnson - To the Sea...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man wirklich 5 mal hintereinander hören, wird nicht langweilig. Und macht Lust auf Sommer ..


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2011)

Die Wahrheit, wie Depeche Mode wirklich so erfolgreich wurde. 
Nur Fans kennen die angespielten Lieder in diesem genialen Mix.

[myvideo]2859298[/myvideo]


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [media]Sound of Dubstep[/media]



Die hab ich daheim ;D


----------



## Dominau (25. Februar 2011)

Eureka


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CRO3xtYuY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sick tune <3


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soFbth4yU1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha, Pimpulsiv ist der geilste


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX-dDhn0uP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin grad EXTRA aufgestanden, um mir die Oscars anzugucken. Ich hab sie nicht mehr alle. Aber ich will sehen, wie Natalie Portman ihren Oscar kriegt (hoffentlich, ich weiß noch nix, wär ja sonst unlustig, wenn ich mich jetzt drüber informieren würde).


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin grad EXTRA aufgestanden, um mir die Oscars anzugucken. Ich hab sie nicht mehr alle. Aber ich will sehen, wie Natalie Portman ihren Oscar kriegt (hoffentlich, ich weiß noch nix, wär ja sonst unlustig, wenn ich mich jetzt drüber informieren würde).



Du bist extra um 7 aufgestanden, eh? Die gingen um 2 Uhr los wenn man die Red Carpet Show ignoriert?! 
Christian Bale hat seinen endlich bekommen, der Rest war mir echt egal wobei ich sehr angeregt bin mir noch einige der nominierten Kurzfilme anzusehen. Ich fand übrigens How to train your Dragon und den nicht nominierten Despicable Me deutlich besser als Toy Story 3 den ich noch kurz vor der Oscar Verleihung gesehen habe - dahingehend war ich etwas enttäuscht.

Und aja..:
Hello my name is Mc Chris I am white and I rap.. <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24WRT5bn514

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dk_wF7O9oUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VITwfsxLuR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Try to bath my Ehhy in your Milky Way."
<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8hhUAYYSVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Cover *.*


----------



## Grushdak (1. März 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kraftwerk - The Godfather of Techno

[myvideo]3882441[/myvideo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qE-4znwbvvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoYNfoGbxhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. März 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in memories
Jam & Spoon - Right in the Night
*t* *R.i.P* Markus aka Marc Spoon *t*

[myvideo]3478982[/myvideo]

*-> Infos zu Marc Spoon*


----------



## iShock (9. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7k4ZRKOt1xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





omfg zu blöd das ding einzufügen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> omfg zu blöd das ding einzufügen



Die sollen mal bitte weiter Songs aufnehmen und nicht wieder auf Tour gehen, will endlich ein neues Album. 

B2T: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnYeQx5-0t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




&#9829;


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8b0xECVZBCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Die Frau hat einfach ne Hammerstimme


----------



## Alux (10. März 2011)

sau geil das Lied da muss ich zustimmen
ach ja ich hör grad
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKT9uYqgXNM[/video]


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2011)

Gnah ich brauch das neue InEx Album 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMPLEqAK6w&NR=1

Höre gerade Pendulum weil sie Live einfach geil sind.


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9mAeKwV44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bevor fragen kommen 

Apocalyptica ist ne reine instrumentale Band die cello rock spielt und da war nur ne Gastsängerin dabei 


leider haben sie schon 2007 mit world collide nachgelassen und das album von 2010 konnte man komplett in die tonne kloppen aber gibt ja zum glück noch die alten albume


----------



## teppichleiste (13. März 2011)

http://wow.justnetwork.eu/downloads/?did=199
Allimania DNG


----------



## Merianna (13. März 2011)

faster gucken


----------



## Jester (13. März 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> http://wow.justnetwo...nloads/?did=199
> Allimania DNG



Das alte Allimania fand ich damals extrem gut... 
Mal schaun inwieweit das Neue taugt... oder inwieweit ich noch auf sowas stehe.


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Kraftwerk - The Godfather of Techno

[myvideo]4703699[/myvideo]

eine meiner Lieblingsbands


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2011)

Höre und sehe gerade:

http://www.gameone.de/blog/2010/5/wolf-und-etienne-vs-gunstar-heroes

Immer wieder schön wie Eddy bei solchen Spielen abkackt ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. März 2011)

Einziger Ohrgasmus.

Wer keine Intros ab kann der spult zu 1:35.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoYGH5KfGsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Höre und sehe gerade:
> 
> http://www.gameone.d...-gunstar-heroes
> 
> Immer wieder schön wie Eddy bei solchen Spielen abkackt ^^



Eddy ist nicht schlecht, er hat bloß immer Pech bzw das Spiel verarscht ihn 

(O-Ton  )


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Dieses Album  Eigentlich für den Sohnemann geholt .. aber mir gefällt es auch .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Lied ist absolut genial 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3i5Le87KH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

and now ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64e91nY8vh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe es


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6soYyidMNVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön &#9829;


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

TrueBlood
Mal sehn wie die Sendung so ist


----------



## iShock (17. März 2011)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=181357




hier ein Zeitungsartikel dazu
http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2011/03/14/bullied-kid-fights-back-and-gets-suspended-video/


echt ne frechheit, dass er suspendiert wird -_-


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9LFP5QkwJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



He is a Pirat in der HM Version Epica







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJgNSXgz3hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



He is a Pirat in der Classic Version von David Garrett


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0J_ie95hF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil es aufm Konzert einfach EPISCH war *-*


----------



## Azerak (20. März 2011)

Gucke nebenbei Sommersturm. (VORSICHT: Homophobe *hust* Idioten *hust* sollten jegliche Infos über den Film umgehen  )
Genialer Film kein 0815 Thema, mit tollem Humor und gut verpackten ernsten Thema - und die Musik is auch toll   

<3 Nova International - The summer we had  und Nada Surf - Blonde on blonde 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBl-TZy1ZS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTGz6fnZmWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuIvhmmsKiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das neue Album ist echt klasse.


----------



## tonygt (21. März 2011)

Grad zufällig im Zdf gesehen finds irgendwie total genial ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyRRzHea0sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q__3R5aUkWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 #

"The Umbrella of Doom." <3


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbOl7zoZHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr nice


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY4MKj9Q784

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


einfach geiles Lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okCcL8daFAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Album *-*


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2011)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eT2fJxebIRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shourijo (24. März 2011)

Kannte Hadouken! schon etwas länger u.a. auch Crank It Up oder Bombshock. Nen Kumpel hat mich dann auf Mic Check aufmerksam gemacht und das geht einfach mal derbe ab! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnYeQx5-0t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWW2INnDGEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





(Pinguine an die Macht)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Kannte Hadouken! schon etwas länger u.a. auch Crank It Up oder Bombshock. Nen Kumpel hat mich dann auf Mic Check aufmerksam gemacht und das geht einfach mal derbe ab!



Mir ging es ähnlich.  Bombshock kenn ich aus Need For Speed HP2, war ja mit der Soundtrack. Hab dann gegoogelt und bin auch auf Mic Check gestoßen. Geht direkt ins Ohr. 

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-GtRPQkC-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. März 2011)

Hadouken sind so großartig (:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y30BcbaayIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2011)

Hab Zuschnitt-Dienst somit meine Tracy Chapman CD xD


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

ich seh grad "Der Soldat James Ryan"


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2011)

Ich schau mir grad

Solomon Kane

an. Trailer sah einfach genial aus


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Ich sehe gerade sc2 Champions Trophy


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2011)

Das neue Within Temptation Album, The Unforgiven. Ein ziemlicher Stilwechsel im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Alben, aber hat durchaus auch was.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. März 2011)

Band: Trick or Treat, Album: Tin Soldiers, Lied: Freedom.

Und nebenbei seh ich meine Mannschaft in FIFA 11.


----------



## MrBlaki (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade sc2 Champions Trophy



Same ^^
TakeTv ftw.


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbfj6RYD8Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLJiBWR-0Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön &#9829;


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOPA2Gghep8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Leon der Profi... Ein sehr ergreifender Film. Kann ich nur empfelen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2011)

Finde den Film auch Klasse.

Ich setzte mich gerade ein wenig mit C# auseinander und höre nebenbei "Pokemon series - The Missingno Tracks". Habe mir das Album vor ein paar Tagen von OCRemix geladen. 

Heroes Vs. Villains ist auch ein Album, das ich nur empfehlen kann. Vor allem Guybrush Threepwood hat nen geilen Remix spendiert bekommen! Das Album ist nach folgendem Konzept: Es gibt 10 Helden und ihre 10 Gegenparts. Pro Hero/Villain 1 Song. Find ich gut!

Das Pokemon Album orientiert sich an den ersten Pokemonteilen. Also ein Album über 1 Spiel, so wie es üblich ist bei OCremix.


----------



## iShock (27. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QKHM3KPjtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ownd....


----------



## Skatero (27. März 2011)

Modestep Radio


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Diverse Folgen von soul eater


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFQ7ymCmBzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Jordin (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdM07wIqGWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<<< Retro-Phase


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

And the Love Kickstarts again. <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEFYnRHR4WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2011)

My little Pony - Friendship is Magic


----------



## llcool13 (31. März 2011)

KiKa. Die kleine ist zuhause weil krank und schaut Zeichentrickfilme.


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Elfenlied. Toller Anime


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Elfenlied. Toller Anime



muss ich auch noch gucken  Ich guck grad sc2 World Championships in Seoul


----------



## Deathstyle (31. März 2011)

Oah ich will es so unbedingt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAVVVMcTShQ[/video]


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Pixies - Where is my Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DDZEdkoaY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit Cover von dem Typen hier ist besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhjA2nvVD7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2011)

Als alter & "ewiger" DEMO-Fan ....
So wie Martin lief jahrelang rum.^

The Things you said ................................................................................... [Remix] *....................................................................................................................* [Original-live]
[myvideo]2843460[/myvideo] [myvideo]2773775[/myvideo]


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

Grün und Gelb Sprießende Büsche und Bäume im Sonnenlicht vor meinem Fenster auf der Wiese.


----------



## frufoo (2. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Grün und Gelb Sprießende Büsche und Bäume im Sonnenlicht vor meinem Fenster auf der Wiese.



wie hört sich denn sowas an?????


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

frufoo schrieb:


> wie hört sich denn sowas an?????



Wie soll es sich denn anhören?

Der Thread heißt, was hört ihr oder seht ihr.
Das habe ich gesehen. ^^

Und hören tue ich das Vogelgezwitscher.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2011)

frufoo schrieb:


> wie hört sich denn sowas an?????



Made my Day 

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcCNYtPx6Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



undergrounddubstep &#9829;


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool (Trance)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zrOzVrKrj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (4. April 2011)

Ich schaue grade Spongebob auf Nickelodeon. Is immer wieder geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epochale Tracks, einfach nur geil *-*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. April 2011)

Pure Epicness.

Daraus könnte man locker einen ganzen Film machen, genauso wie aus den anderen Sucker Punch Kurzfilmen. <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGm5sRHlH_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hz3Gdqmcmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



i mag den ... immer noch ... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8b0xECVZBCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Die hat einfach ne hammer stimme


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 really Oldschool*
Maurice Joshua (This is Acid)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWzY1bcTYiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (7. April 2011)

Ist mir gerade bei Facebook aufgefallen


http://www.tweakpc.de/news/20767/commodore-64-pc-in-c64-look/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69AvNm8zubo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pure Epicness &#9829;


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tH7UZN9qWLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was zur Hölle ist das?
Wird sowas den Kindern der heutigen Zeit beigebracht?
Ein Elefant der dauernd rumscheißt und anstatt einem Rüssel eine Klopapierrolle hat?

WHAT THE EF?


----------



## Tilbie (7. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?
> Wird sowas den Kindern der heutigen Zeit beigebracht?
> Ein Elefant der dauernd rumscheißt und anstatt einem Rüssel eine Klopapierrolle hat?
> 
> WHAT THE EF?



... OMFG O.o


----------



## Cantharion (7. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> WHAT THE EF?



Das Video ist so psycho Oo


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. April 2011)

stellt euch vor ihr seid i-wann erwachsen und findet raus das ihr in so einem video mitgespielt habt...ich glaub ich würd mich erschiessen


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Die Welle auf Pro7
Mal schauen wie der Film ist


----------



## Slayed (8. April 2011)

Ka ka kakofant *träller*

Öhm sehn tu ich den Thread!
UNd hören Pendulum ft. In Flames - Self vs Self <3


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?
> Wird sowas den Kindern der heutigen Zeit beigebracht?
> Ein Elefant der dauernd rumscheißt und anstatt einem Rüssel eine Klopapierrolle hat?
> 
> WHAT THE EF?


Also bei uns im KiGa wird so was nicht gesungen .. deswegen glaube ich einfach mal das das Lied nur unter das Videomaterial gepackt wurde


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> UNd hören Pendulum ft. In Flames - Self vs Self <3




Geniaaaaaaal <3


----------



## Johnny3Tears (8. April 2011)

Also ich komme grade in den Genuß von Hollywood Undead - El Urgencia.


----------



## Königmarcus (8. April 2011)

ich höre: Linkin Park - Pts.Of.Athrty _(Reanimation)_
was ich sehe: einen "Was hort und/oder seht ihr gerade"-Thread"-Thread

*
*


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2011)

Gerade "The disappearance of Alice Creed" gesehen. War richtig gut, der Film


----------



## iShock (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmMf3D3Hv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Whoa einfach nur geil, besonders das Intro...


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2011)

Richard Cheese. Epic.

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WB8q_a2ASCM[/video]


----------



## llcool13 (9. April 2011)

Finde sein Programm einfach nur genial. <3 Nerds.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLl_0auoYw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade True Romance gesehen. Was ein geiler Film, ich liebe Tarantino.


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch8Ect0KHzg&feature=related[/youtube]

Den Song habe ich mit 17, 18 geliebt und rauf und runter gehört. Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die Akustik-Version noch schöner ist. Das weckt Erinnerungen...


----------



## Seltsam (10. April 2011)

Höre mir gerade den Soundtrack von Ar Tonelico 3 an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHxPWgKGC4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ragmo (11. April 2011)

my little pony - friendship is magic: winter wrap up ... in ner endlosschleife... aus irgendnem un-erfindlichem grund...naja... ich pass ja in die "zielgruppe": anfang 20 und männlich XD


----------



## iShock (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZeZicbHE1L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hrhr


----------



## The Mister L (12. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAH8kOZojMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist Hardstyle, wie ich ihn liebe, wenn jemand mehr in der Richtung kennt würde ich eine PN in meine Richtung begrüßen.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2011)

bin grade auf irgend nem oldietrip  ;D
is aber echt nich schlecht ^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGbr32Hn3bo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2011)

Hmm, das ist aber bereits ein Remix - diese '88er Version 
Original ist immer noch von 1983 und imo besser
New Order ~ Blue Monday (Extended) ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxWopQ3oCEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonste höre ich gerade:
New Order ~ Sub Culture (Extended) ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn9nOukPuYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


war damals mit mein Lieblingslied von denen ....

*Edit:*
Seltsam, die Weiterleitenlinks bei youtube sind bei mir neuerdings fehlerhaft.
Musste den Link aus der Adresszeile nehmen.


----------



## iShock (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USV6ZyHukWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rob im Hintergrund geht einfach zu geil ab xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5oLTj_RPto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




=D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tQIL4ZdDgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer, besser als das Original


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2011)

Mit mein Lieblingssong von DeMo.
Hätte ja erst die andere Rar Version des Vids/Songs gepostet - glaube aber, die ist Ü18.
Der Inhalt des Songs ist schon teilweise heftig ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDlQKhdo2eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Wanted Soundtrack...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leJAPiaCx2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



man einfach geiler Refrain.


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2011)

love it ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZtDFIJqRv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

I Blame Coco - Self Machine





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0j6VoW6vv9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9LAEf-EGdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Glaube ich bin durch einen Auftritt bei TV Total darauf gekommen, auf jedenfall total geniales Lied und tolle Sängerin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> I Blame Coco - Self Machine
> 
> 
> 
> Glaube ich bin durch einen Auftritt bei TV Total darauf gekommen, auf jedenfall total geniales Lied und tolle Sängerin.



Ist das nicht die Tochter von Sting ? Kann mich auch schwammig dran erinnern ^^

B2T: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-ByWqaEQrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach geil


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Tochter von Sting ? Kann mich auch schwammig dran erinnern ^^



Ich hätte es jetzt nicht gewusst dass sie die Tochter von Sting ist, aber wenn ich mir jetzt mal ihre Gesichtskonturen und die Augen anschaue... ja, das könnte wirklich die Tochter von Sting sein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jMruFHTwrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ausm Soundtrack von Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. So ein verdammter Ohrwurm.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb0FLGzEQUk&feature=related

Tolles Lied. Und die Scrubs Folge von der ich es kenne ist auch super


----------



## Fipsin (18. April 2011)

Baulärm


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2011)

weiteres zu
Depeche Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgTfCmO1-dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer noch Fan von denen ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

ich hör schon den ganzen Tag Odessa von Caribou. Hab ich heute erst entdeckt und was soll ich sagen das gefällt mir einfach. Passt auch hier in den Laden.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0prFicLgXxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"who the hell hacked gods&#65279; IPOD?!?"


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk7jeGn1Kn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hör ich seit gestern schon den ganzen Tag! <3


----------



## Dracun (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4051cNwfHGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendjemand hatte Fallen von denen im IRC Chat gepostet und des hat mir sehr gut gefallen also mal en paar andere anhören


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PjiCW9GJhM[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgyDDKDsgjU[/video]


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ypw6qiyt_PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die alten Dinger gefallen mir immer noch (mit Ausnahmen) am Meisten.

greetz


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiYr95sI1rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n62fc16U-YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Viele hier gepostete Songs erinnern mich an: "Du machst den Kakao!" 
Aber ich denke, durch die Metalpubertätsphase geht jeder mal durch ;p


Hier mal etwas anderes zur Abwechslung:

1. Soundtrack
2. Instrumental
3. mit Steicher-Unterstützung
4. aus einem Sci-Fi Film
-> alles Gründe, welche mich davon abhalten würden, sowas anzuhören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSx_N18TWjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-qLexEhweU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Der Kerl ist einfach cool


----------



## TrollJumper (22. April 2011)

Gronkh is auch Bombe 
Ich fand die beiden Minecraft Episoden super lustig gemacht.
Ab dem "Eine alte keltische Rune" konnt ich nich mehr^^.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qc1tp5j3L3M[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Perkone (23. April 2011)

HAHAHA die zwei minecraft vids sind geil xD "Ey du Otto" "Hasse ma n eurooooo" xD


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

All Hail to Gronkh!

btw. Das Hartz IV Pack hat er selber gemacht. Er hat die Stimmen gegeben usw. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZ-WMWg4qnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ci hrenn die ganze Zeit um die Wachen rum, nur um das Lied zu hören. ^^


----------



## Idekoon (23. April 2011)

Bossmode


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpYS0guKFMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gemütlich


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Die Abenteuer von Sharkboy und Lava Girl  und warum? weil mir langweilig ist


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (24. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWERYqWs5xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mastergamer (25. April 2011)

Zehn Sekunden pure Epicness. Black Ops ist' sehr schweinisch! XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=di7ipOIT8xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DYAFwKgQ2uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Boxxywahn wieder verfallen* aaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie kommt die ein bißchen plemplem rüber... oder ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otqAnO1pYPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am 9.5. sehe ich sie live  &#9829;


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

http://2.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9WjJBaV9GYkM0VzA%3D&f=norefer


*Stan Eminem/ Where'd you go Fort Minor Mash Up*
Leider gesperrt bei youtube in deutschland von der universal music group deshalb der umweg über ne proxy website


----------



## Knuppi (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFuIc2sRFxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izGFNMvNaJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

hehe da is das video auch passend

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_kRQ8_n29Y[/video]


----------



## RaDon27 (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdfJfiMZ5NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*"it really does make me want to hate the world.&#65279;"*


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrIYj4RbwNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt die ein bißchen plemplem rüber... oder ist das so gewollt?



Es ist gewollt. Und niemand kann Boxxy toppen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USriZAMR2nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diesen Song :*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist gewollt. Und niemand kann Boxxy toppen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditooooo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtQv-Y7D15s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




FIIIIIIL Bessah als das Original


----------



## RaDon27 (25. April 2011)

Wurde bei Youtube zusammen mit As I Lay Dying in ne Playlist gepackt... kurzes reinhören hat aber gezeigt, dass beide nix miteinander zu tun ham. Zu viel Emo^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWb93oXXclA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZMf716hCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde ja gerne noch ein anderes Video posten von nem Oldschool (geile Music).
Allerdings muss ich erstmal nachfragen, ob ich daß hier überhaupt posten darf.
Das Video zu dem Song sollte als Abschreckung dienen - ist aber schon recht heftig obwohl sehr wahr.

In Memories an meine alten gestorbenen "Freunde". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## ng-gaming (25. April 2011)

Wie findet ihr es?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV6NUH8JyKU


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

haha die 2 sin immer genial, besonders die Satiren über den Nationalsozialismus

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]  [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]  [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wLNo8sBKreE[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

und natürlich das geniale Frisch gekocht extrem

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yEhUkpZZao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMG Ohrwurm xD


----------



## iShock (27. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jU_H6M4tvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




lül


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

So nachdem ich das abgesprochen habe ...
(ob ich derartiges Video wegen seiner Härte - obwohl Realität posten darf) ... 

in memories

Die Musikmag ich immer noch sehr - nur das Video ist doch recht hart - obwohl es den Tatsachen entspricht.
Ich habe gewisse Dinge, in meiner damaligen Drogenzeit selber durchgemacht und so einige Menschen, die mir nahe standen - 
auf diese Art & Weise, wie im Video gezeigt, verloren.

*t R.i.P.*

Liebe Buffies, passt einfach mit Eurem Konsum auch bezüglich Alkohols auf.
Das Bewußtsein wird so geändert, daß man die Dinge tut, die man nie zuvor auch nur ansatzweise getan hätte.
Alkohol öffnet einem Türen zu Abgründen, die ich niemandem wünschen würde.

Medien verharmlosen die ganzen Drogen und Statistiken sind sehr gefälscht.
Da werden nur die größeren Verbrechen rein reingenommen.
Und bei Drogenkonsum ist es bevorzugt die Beschaffungskriminalität - nicht aber der Konsum ansich.
Auch werden die Drogen immer gefährlicher, dank Puncherei und diversen Chemiekoktails.

und nun zum "Musik"- Video ...

[myvideo]155278[/myvideo]

Ich wünsche niemandem, aber auch wirklich niemandem derartige Erfahrungen.
Ich selber bin nun seit über 16 Jahren clean und habe es Gott sei Dank, glaub ich, geschafft.

Möge Euch all das erspart bleiben.

greetz


----------



## Niklasx (28. April 2011)

ich arbeite mich gerade durch die ganzen buffed-casts seit meinem aufhören, bzw jetzt, neuem beginn bei wow um mich ein wenig neben dem lvln zu informieren über alle neue sachen ingame usw. macht spaß zu hören und ist interessant^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Hab gestern Abend wieder den Karton mit den ganzen Rosenstolz-CDs gefunden, die ich meiner Mutter zum 50. Geburtstag gebrannt hab, um die Konzertkarten etwas ausgefallener zu verpacken =)

Deswegen -> "Live aus Berlin", CD1, danach CD2 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5U07tupd8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klasse


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sumL5nIWXhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHSU3ZG9CCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmguLDEDzaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. April 2011)

Ich hör grade unfreiwillig Volksmusik, da ich erfahren habe, dass mein Wohnheim wohl direkt neben dem Festplatz von Passau steht, und die grad ihr provinz oktoberfest im Mai feiern ... :/
Und ein Baby weint im Hintergrund...halte durch ich fühle mit dir....

drecks traditionspack -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5L1tr0PIx20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jazz Hands!


----------



## Kamsi (29. April 2011)

http://4.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9TzVvTDZ6SEp4cFU%3D&f=norefer

Witt/Heppner - Wann kommt die flut

video leider nur via proxy anschaubar weil bei youtube blockiert


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-u0qqmuCv2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



      Einfach nur so verdammt edel das Lied!!


----------



## Sabito (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwajTekSAcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Höre ich gerade in einer Dauerschleife, das einzige Lied, dass mir gefällt und ausserhalb der Musikgenres liegt, die ich am liebsten höre.^^


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Einfach nur so verdammt edel das Lied!!


aber auch nur durch Nena, die scheinbar nie älter wird.
Ach was war ich damals zu ihrem Karrierestart in sie verliebt ...
Da hatte ich auf einem Pulli sogar Nena mit Glitzersteinen stehen. 



Sabito schrieb:


> ...


Enternal Flames .... ist auch ein wirklich nettes Lied.
Habe ich damals oft gehört.
.......................................................................................................





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl2NpFu4j1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cocooma ... klingt für mich irgendwie nach 'nem Gewürz. 
Na ... ich mag es

in memories @ Oldtimes

*edit:* _Na, wer erkennt so ab Minute 2:37 das Lied ?_ ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2011)

Hab mir grade die "Blankenfelder Boogie Band" auf CD besorgt 
Endlich.

Und ich kann locker wetten, dass die kein Mensch hier kennt


----------



## Yodaku (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTiIVjdKpo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dy7XPMT2kLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hör ich grad rauf und runter , wirklich schön.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

ich hab schon wieder ne beschwerde vom erdgeschoss bekommen, nur weil ich halt den bass voll aufgedreht hab^^

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX-ZRKQdO4s[/video]


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeBcb2x_Fxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damals, als noch alles besser war.... Anita


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZ9iflvCwok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ein wunderschöner Soundtrack, da kriegt man Fernweh


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

in 2 Stunden Thor^^


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> in 2 Stunden Thor^^




Erwarte Berichterstattung! 
(Vom Film - nicht vom Date...)


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Erwarte Berichterstattung!
> (Vom Film - nicht vom Date...)



ne is kein Date, wir gehen ihn einfach so ansehen^^

BTW: Göttlich
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuVRE6BOJc&feature=feedbul[/video]


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Serdar Somuncu "Hassprediger - Ein demagogischer Blindtest"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

The Dark Knight <3


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kis61vpSmas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt's eigentlich ne CD mit nur so Liedern? Also Jumpstyle mit - vorwiegend weiblichem - Gesang mein ich :/


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPkk8K9Baz4[/video]

geniales Konzert lief grad gestern erst auf 3sat


[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWjiDNgJRgA[/video]

hm, gibts eigentlich ne DVD Version von dem Konzert? ist zwar schon 1986 gewesen, aber es sollte doch was in die Richtung geben.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEgVI-IKpqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



genialer song geniales lvl in dem der song kam - nur ka warum der song in der deutschen fassung rausgeschnitten werden musste ^^


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab die deutsche version und da is der song drinne^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vR693MTwzq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na hoffentlich ein neues Underground.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/4eLAFK-_8_M

Ich liebe es.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit:* _Na, wer erkennt so ab Minute 2:37 das Lied ?_ ^^


....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7t9gvjPh8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer wieder gerne


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAwvpw8RqI&NR=1

Pineapple Express ist so ein guter Film


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2011)

Eddy Grant ... ach dis war'n Zeiten ....

Und da ich grad wieder richtig in DeMo-Stimmung bin ...

[myvideo]7910082[/myvideo]


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZKQ_DO-oFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwar nicht partytauglich, aber dennoch gibt es kaum etwas, was für mich persönlich mehr Atmosphäre aufbaut, als sowas.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

damals beim St. Patricks Day im Pub gehört. mir konnte aber niemand sagen, von welchem Künstler es ist. Nun hab ich es gefunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtkU5CGpBHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CBrlimY7ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hehe mal wieder eine Dauerschleife für mich, das Lied kommt mir ewig lang vor, aber 6Min sind ja schon fast kurz. xD


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAB85JhUasQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2011)

in memories & R.i.P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzaSmEO0k9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

immer wieder schön zu hören.. und zu spielen

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


EDIT
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIiYZh0BnsM[/video]


----------



## Deanne (5. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J_jp6cM3NgA[/youtube]

So traurig...


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2011)

@Deanne, spielt er aber auch leider nicht live :\
Ziemlich gutes Lied, auch wenns einen stimmungsmäßig etwas mitnimmt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TtJ-lCZrCFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGow4nmYkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich krieg nicht genug man.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amfu4Wfff3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beste Stimme auf der Welt. Klingt wie die Engel persönlich.


----------



## Deanne (5. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Deanne, spielt er aber auch leider nicht live :\
> Ziemlich gutes Lied, auch wenns einen stimmungsmäßig etwas mitnimmt.



Kann ich irgendwie verstehen. Ich bin momentan in einer ähnlichen Situation, daher berührt mich der Song sehr.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J_jp6cM3NgA[/youtube]
> 
> So traurig...



Das ist echt ganz gut, vorallem der Text gefällt mir.


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-xR2jQepOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um den ganzen Stimmungsbremsen, Emos, sich-in-Depri-suhlenden Buffies etwas Positives entgegen zu stemmen.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...bed/EJhufCaQbn8]Klick[/url]

Der videobefehl klappt nicht *grml*


----------



## iShock (6. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0P1EdPRxHUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NOFX Cover + Orginale hör ich grad x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yztVRn1xKxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mindfuck


----------



## Fuhunter (6. Mai 2011)

b complex, beautiful lies + bit flasche.


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Reaper


----------



## llcool13 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe grade was für ein geiles Wetter draussen ist. Ich glaub ich mach den PC mal aus und geh n Eis essen oder so


----------



## Serkester (7. Mai 2011)

ich hör grad Allimania - DNG xD


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Du0NSnJnoEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2011)

And now .... next _really_ Oldschool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4kUMAQPO-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

@ Vorposter:
Das ist doch keine richtige Musik :S

DAS IST RICHTIGE MUSIK





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Vorposter:
> Das ist doch keine richtige Musik :S
> 
> DAS IST RICHTIGE MUSIK



SKRILLEX, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXbcWxF4v7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gnaaahihihi


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2011)

@ Ykon

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden - jeder wie er halt mag. 
Deine gepostete Musik ist imo ne Mischung aus Kirmestechno und ? (keine Ahnung).
Jedenfalls habe ich sowas damals nicht auf den Raveevents gehört.

bt

Back to the Roots





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ld38qV5jVIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*edit:* hihi Perplexer, der alte "Durchgeknallte mit seinem Dudelsack ...


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Kirmestechno? Nennt sich Dubstep und gibts wohl länger, als du denkst! Jedenfalls ist dieses Genre mit der Art der neuen Produktion, im Gegensatz zu früher, meilenweit besser einzustufen 
Aber gute Kunst muss man eben erst verstehen! :>

Noch ein Zuckerstück





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3cE9iXIx9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXHfDcyXpsI[/youtube]

Weiß der Geier warum, aber in letzter Zeit ist mir total nach Hip-Hop.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2011)

@ Ykon
Kannst Du auch einfach mal nur aufhören, andere Geschmäcker als schlecht hinzustellen?
Wenn Du diskutieren willst, sag's Deinem Hamster!

*ps.* Dubstep gibt es seit 2001 (der heutige Stil seit 2003) - ok, natürlich viel älter, als ich denke und denken kann. 

ENDE

bt (damit es nicht ganz ot wird/ist) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yIyVjuoSoPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


in memories an die alten Zeiten ...

gn8 @ all


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Vorposter:
> Das ist doch keine richtige Musik :S
> 
> DAS IST RICHTIGE MUSIK



Was solls dann sein ? Nur weils bisschen älter ist soll es keine Musik sein ? Quatsch. Skrillex ist zwar Top, aber genau so gut wie die ganz alten Sachen.

B2T: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JS4lpcAAp4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geniales Cover von eines meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier warum, aber in letzter Zeit ist mir total nach Hip-Hop.



Diesen Wandel hab ich auch hinter mir, aber ich höre parallel dazu immernoch den ganzen Hardcore scheiß und das Indiezeug. Bin gerade mehr oder weniger passiv dabei hipHoptechnisch Liveerfahrung aufzubauen.
Ferris ist ja mehr oder weniger nichtmehr da, oder war der jetzt doch bei Deichkind? Ow whatever.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was solls dann sein ? Nur weils bisschen älter ist soll es keine Musik sein ? Quatsch. Skrillex ist zwar Top, aber genau so gut wie die ganz alten Sachen.



Word!


..und um on topic zu bleiben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhMiKKNcPUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8D9CHENtNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Add: Begründung - sind ja grad bei "Ich hör Hip Hop aus versehen"


----------



## iShock (9. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWR2tj-cG1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und davor 1 Folge The Walking Dead x)


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2011)

MORGEN! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53SzOP49Eq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Diesen Wandel hab ich auch hinter mir



Ich würde das in meinem Fall nicht Wandel nennen, da sich mein Musikgeschmack nicht verändert hat. In erster Linie höre ich immer noch Metal, aber in manchen Situationen ist mir einfach nicht danach. Abgesehen davon kann ich auch nur mit ausgewählten Künstlern aus dem Genre etwas anfangen, diese ganzen Gangster kann ich nach wie vor nicht gebrauchen.

Schon früher habe ich auf Mix-CDs Corpse oder Slayer mit Blumentopf und den Sternen kombiniert. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich aber durch meinen Ex viel mit Leuten zu tun, die zu "trve" für sowas waren und musste mich daher etwas zurückhalten. Schön, endlich auch mal wieder guten Hip-Hop hören zu dürfen, ohne blöd angemacht zu werden.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde das in meinem Fall nicht Wandel nennen, da sich mein Musikgeschmack nicht verändert hat. In erster Linie höre ich immer noch Metal, aber in manchen Situationen ist mir einfach nicht danach.



Jo, völlig normal - gestern abend z.b. war mir nach Metal, dann hör ich den auch. Wenn ich aber unterwegs bin, z.b. auf dem Fahrrad, hör ich alles andere, nur kein Metal. ^^


----------



## tonygt (9. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, völlig normal - gestern abend z.b. war mir nach Metal, dann hör ich den auch. Wenn ich aber unterwegs bin, z.b. auf dem Fahrrad, hör ich alles andere, nur kein Metal. ^^



Finntroll bei Fahrrad fahren hören und dann noch auf einen abgelegen Feldweg, in der Dämmerung, da bekommt man einen leichte Verfolgungswahn


----------



## Tilbie (9. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaksWkgk83M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man muss sich nach der Schule einfach mal entspannen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

And now .... next _really_ "Oldschool"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r838pJCS2o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich habe es kennengelernt durch DJ Tom Wax


----------



## Ykon (9. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> And now .... next _really_ "Oldschool"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht, was du unter "_really_ 'Oldschool'" verstehst, aber das Lied ist von 2002.



> *Benny Benassi* (* 13. Juli 1967 in Mailand; [...] gelang ihm im Alter von 35 Jahren mit dem Track _Satisfaction_ der weltweite Durchbruch.



1967 + 35 = 2002
Entweder verstehe ich junger Hüpfer nichts von deinen "_really_ Oldschool" Liedern, oder deine _really_ Oldschool Lieder sind gar nicht so _really_ oldschool, wie du glaubst sondern erst _really_ neun Jahre alt 

Aber da wir schon bei Benny Benassi sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Skrillex machts richtig :>


_really_ Newschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

[myvideo]6630995[/myvideo]

Manches, wie auch dieses Lied, mag ich immer noch.

greetz


----------



## Blooddrainer (10. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r37DtF7VejI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in memories




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACQ020VOoIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-qGpEY6I4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubjaEUGmcAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Großartig !


----------



## Slayed (11. Mai 2011)

In Flames - Dead Alone


----------



## Unkas72 (11. Mai 2011)

Hart aber Fair zum Thema Demenz mit einer Freundin von Gunter Sachs.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdQkx0O8mys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das traurigste Lied aller Zeiten :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das traurigste Lied aller Zeiten :/




Klasse Song  Und wo wir grad bei MCR sind...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJZhYpXlFls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*-*


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist auch total schön =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53g1_05v6-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber das ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingslied von MCR ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber das ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingslied von MCR ^^



/sign 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CRO3xtYuY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe Pickel - die 24jährige Kathrin bei Domian





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxBAEpKJI94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer es schafft, das Video bis zum Ende zu schauen ohne zu kotzen, bekommt das Bundesverdienstkreuz.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Okey... Die trollt das doch, oder? Mein Vater hat teilweise Pickelprobleme am Rücken und ich hab ihm ne Weile lang die hinten aufgedrückt, damit der Krempel halt rauskommt. Und ich bin wirklich durch meine Arbeit hartgesotten und ich liebe meinen Vater - aber da hab ich dann doch lieber Handschuhe angezogen o.O


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Okey... Die trollt das doch, oder? Mein Vater hat teilweise Pickelprobleme am Rücken und ich hab ihm ne Weile lang die hinten aufgedrückt, damit der Krempel halt rauskommt. Und ich bin wirklich durch meine Arbeit hartgesotten und ich liebe meinen Vater - aber da hab ich dann doch lieber Handschuhe angezogen o.O



Ich weiß auch nicht... in unserer Gesellschaft ist es eigentlich schon so, dass sowas einfach nur eklig ist, für nahezu jede Person.


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht... in unserer Gesellschaft ist es eigentlich schon so, dass sowas einfach nur eklig ist, für nahezu jede Person.



Was es nicht alles gibt ^^

Pica-Syndrom


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lllr32BWXGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/e
@Deanne, ich habe mich sehr blöd ausgedrückt. Wandel ist das völlig falsche Wort - ich hör ja auch immernoch meinen alten Scheiß, das Wort was ich hätte benutzen soll ist Phase. So ist das jedenfalls bei mir - ich hab dann teilweise einfach nen richtigen Japp auf einen speziellen Musikstil. 

Dazu dann noch.. sollte man sich mal anhören, trotz der zwei Hipsters 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXz4C7D0F6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt ^^
> 
> Pica-Syndrom



Meinste, das ist bei der mit den Pickeln genauso?  ich weiß net.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2011)

Einfach der Hammer.
Habe gestern Sunshine gesehen und die Musik fesselt mich genauso wie der Film an sich.

Perfekt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1I6ffG9hid8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwGkec6Mqkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TlNstxpsUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie es aussieht habe ich ein neues Lieblingslied gefunden, einfach mal ein paar Alben durch gehört die ich auf der Festplatte habe (alle 39.000 Songs wollt ich mir nicht anhören) und ich finde das Lied einfach nur super.^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2011)

*Back to the Roots*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAD5GCtfhig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1paHht1QGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGow4nmYkkA[/video]


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Back to the Roots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich weiß, wer du bist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7H7p80kZN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*wink*


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich weiß, wer du bist:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fies


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> fies



Nicht so fies wie:



Ykon schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was du unter "_really_ 'Oldschool'" verstehst, aber das Lied ist von 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykon (12. Mai 2011)

Es ist halt einfach lächerlich


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach lächerlich



*Das* habe ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## iShock (12. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwnnSSs0kFA


om nom nom


----------



## Tyro (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Out4wtHLFBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade gefunden als ich auf der Suche nach Bands, die ähnliche Mukke wie Prodigy/Pendulum machen, war!


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was an den "alten" "Schinken" lächerlich sein soll.
Zu der Zeit (Anfang - Mitte der 90er) gab es nun mal kreativste Techno(Rave/Acid/Trance +++)musik 

daher nochwas dazu ... in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPvhUpnocx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*edit:*

Solch ähnliche Musik machen derzeit Prodigy? oo
Gibt es die überhaupt noch?
Ich kenne Prodigy noch ganz anders.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Qdp4hBYaa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder ihrem Hit, mit dem sie, glaub ich, so bekannt wurden ... <No Good>


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was an den "alten" "Schinken" lächerlich sein soll.
> Zu der Zeit (Anfang - Mitte der 90er) gab es nun mal kreativste Techno(Rave/Acid/Trance +++)musik
> 
> daher nochwas dazu ... in memories



Ich glaube, ich kann für mich *und* Ykon sprechen, wenn ich sage, dass wir *nicht* von den Liedern sprachen vorhin.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kann für mich *und* Ykon sprechen, wenn ich sage, dass wir *nicht* von den Liedern sprachen vorhin.


Dir nehme ich das gerne ab.
Nur Ykon ist nur am stänkern - was ich mir auch nicht mehr anschaue!


----------



## Ykon (12. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte tatsächlich nicht die Lieder, wenn ich was gesagt, bzw. angedeutet habe. An den Lieder liegts nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQlIhraqL7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dir nehme ich das gerne ab.
> Nur Ykon ist nur am stänkern - was ich mir auch nicht mehr anschaue!



Melde ihn doch einfach. Kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein?


----------



## Ykon (12. Mai 2011)

Razyl, bleibt bitte beim Thema, oder ich muss dich melden.


btt,

Gut zum Einschlafen: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fr3I54p2qhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2011)

So ... nun aber wirklich ein Oldie (1984). ^^
Was war der Song damals geil (heute immer noch gerne zu hören) ... und was haben wir getanzt.
Ich glaub, den gab es zu meinen ersten Discobesuchen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EtPCtayGyKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ip-COzs42LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl, bleibt bitte beim Thema, oder ich muss dich melden.



Wenn wir JEDEN hier melden, der OT postet, würde die virtuellen Briefkästen der Mods explodieren. Also immer ruhig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTkl3MoRiP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geeenial


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (13. Mai 2011)

Das ganze Album läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag rauf und runter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwHInSH1YNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2011)

mir gefällts - besonders der animierte Dj ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NmCcTMGkys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe, ich bekomme endlich mal meinen refreshten Housemix von 1986 fertig.


----------



## Zukane (14. Mai 2011)

<3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wt_jUil3xNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

mal ein bischen bildung und kultur in den tread bringen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_2bGu8ADs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja sooooo ergreifend.

http://www.prosieben.de/musik/video/clip/165180-soehne-mannheims-ist-es-wahr-aim-high-1.2512120/


----------



## Terrascream (14. Mai 2011)

Ich gucke grade " The hard Times of RJ Berger" oder wie des heißt...
Warum? Das ist so blöd das ich es wieder lustig finde...^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2011)

mayday memories




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1994





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNkTmCST7Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ein cover von moments in love


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_25DZfNFFkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Where is my Mind Remix von Sucker Punch ist so chillig


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPp3vkgv5-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2011)

kumpel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gW_Ygekd4fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Eminem - Mockingbird + Eminem - Stan

Rap mit verstand.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Mai 2011)

in memories




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSwbBKNGyiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oYUVg8v4tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUSBJMekg0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eyes Set To Kill + Craig Mabitt = Pure Epicness *-*


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Ohrgasmus 

Ich höre gerade :
Asking Alexandria - Final Episode

Die letzten 50 Sekunden machen mich einfach glücklich <3


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MD-pyYVmzZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zuvor den film gesehn und jetzt hör ich mich grad durch den Soundtrack x)


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AV0TtC7DJKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dabei überleg ich mir, ob ich heute mal anfangen sollte, mich an ein neues Lied zu machen. Ich stagniere im Moment ziemlich, was das Spielen angeht, weil ich mir halt jedes Lied mühsam Nötchen für Nötchen erarbeiten muss. Und wenn ich denn ein neues Lied anfange heute, weiß ich nicht, welches - es gibt so viele, die ich gerne können würde, bei denen ich mir aber über den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht im Klaren bin :/


----------



## floppydrive (18. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xMCNmUaGko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen! 

Besonders durch meine unzähligen Doodle Jump Eskapaden auf meinem Android im Bus oder Auto.

EPIC!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bvg-Ew6N-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3qz84yqwds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ameisen sind iwie fast Menschen. Sehr erstaunliche Doku!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ng8AHEpNDyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLTROLLLLOOOOLL


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2011)

haha 305 views und 1200 likes auf youtube... so geht das xD

2:11 das Gesicht ist zu geil 

Fand aber die Live Version vielversprechender 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhpNRtXccQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2011)

Einer meiner Lieblinge ....

Westfalia Bambaataa auch bekannt als Westbam

damals schon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPxQ1CC98R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und immer noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q33n3INJmrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus der Idee seines Bruders heraus entstand die Mayday


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

cheers	



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn7u5XvupSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Mai 2011)

Hach ich mag Borgore.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FDUUv-AXzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur Hammer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPY3xpzfHeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das nenne ich endlich mal wieder guten Deutschrock!


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwTid54vfDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weils neu ist (und geil)

danach wohl




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wegen Liebeskummer


----------



## Grushdak (20. Mai 2011)

still loving 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[sup]Acid[/sup]

Freestyle Acid House





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7Hmb-5_WkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Unkas72 (20. Mai 2011)

*Wer wird Millionär* - eine feste Institution wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## iShock (21. Mai 2011)

Awww Who you gonna call ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nYiqol7pbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnWDB1vfFhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIsv1YOFNys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2 und 3 waren nicht so gut wie der erste aber der song von teil 3 hat was ^^


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2011)

Metallica - To live is to die

sad but true


----------



## Unkas72 (22. Mai 2011)

The International


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBmwcuLa1as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Moolein (24. Mai 2011)

Element of Crime - Wer ich wirklich bin


----------



## Grushdak (25. Mai 2011)

zum Abschalten nach getaner Arbeit und Schmerzen ...

in memories @ 90er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z1SDTRV3vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und weil ich sie mag ^^ (hier ist sie zu sehen) ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9FaZ1Qfv40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Verdammter Ohrwurm. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhvgypSmCQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

grad bissel langweile

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8NzcnhL1zA&feature=feedlik[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tktl6MQK-Yg[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA6Hru7Ol20&feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7cJtQ0o-18&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Perkone (26. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNpPBGHlOAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur geil ^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2011)

so zum ins Bette gehen nun ....

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssag7SYd12w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsMIuuV05uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön, wie fast alles, was ich bislang von Pomplamoose gehört hab =)


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. Mai 2011)

Grade Zeitgeist Addendum zuende geguckt und werd mir wohl auch noch den 3t teil reinziehen.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAdeKUBZKlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin gestern Abend beim Durchzappen auf Informercials mit ner CD-Sammlung von denen gestoßen. Da "Over the Hump" meine erste CD war, als ich 5 oder 6 war und ich damals unsterblich in Paddy Kelly verliebt war, sind das die hammermäßigen Kindheitserinnerungen <3


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (27. Mai 2011)

ich liebe unsren Dialekt hier in Franken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzO4W_X0ui4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (27. Mai 2011)

xXx


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> ich liebe unsren Dialekt hier in Franken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is ja nur geil^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2011)

Folgendes altes Stück (glaub 1984) höre ich immer wieder gerne ....
(n bissle Jean Michel Jarre Stil, n bissle Techno mit Acid + ?)

Aufdrehen, Zurücklehnen, Augen schließen und im Planetenwind treiben lassen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTMbfqf300o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (29. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2gcnhvgfqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Igbz1vdAg1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMSiFh8z_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwYRxC9_e68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2011)

in memories




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCugG898ca8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2011)

Enkelschreck.

Irgendwie eine erfrischende Abwechslung zu den ganzen harten Jungs da draußen, die eine auf dicke Hose machen und total "real" sind.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XrK-doVUPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (31. Mai 2011)

Als Ohrwurm aus dem Radio

Sunrise Avenue - Hollywood Hills ^^

Ich mag das Lied irgendwie!


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a4kxUgjhaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKunIXB9Hik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<333

und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_W_xLWtNa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BONER ALERT!


----------



## iShock (2. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OSSI5hgQVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oh man genau nach so einem song hab ich heut gesucht :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> oh man genau nach so einem song hab ich heut gesucht :O



Ich seh die Jungs bald Live als Vorband 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmMf3D3Hv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYKW8YR2nFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEQGl_-iy6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

eine der geilsten Szenen in Scrubs^^
Zach Braff mit dem Bart und Hut sieht genial aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnFlmwthMxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Switche grad zwischen Fussball DEU - AUT oder den French Open Federer gegen Djokovic. Tennis ist aber irgendwie spannender...


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

wie geil ich will sowas für mein Balkon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSp7CipN1pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0lxqB4GkI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



love it!


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Harold & Kumar: Flucht aus Guantanamo @ Pro7 c:

Aus dem stammt übrigens diese Szene hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jfAZ5-KNrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

in memories
Breakdance, Freestyle, Electric Funk ... Street Jams....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Rock Steady Crew -> Hey You




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4J-EVxMcd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ach was kann ich mich noch an diese Breakdancezeiten erinnern,
wo man es per Kursen vor dem TV teilweise erlernen konnte.
Allerdings hatte das zur Folge, daß sich sehr viel Menschen Knochbrüche, Brellungen zufügten 
und Sachschäden entstanden. 

Shannon -> Let the music play




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-0sUuGufmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Shannon (born Brenda Shannon Greene, May 2, 1958) is an American singer. 
She is best known for her 1983 million-selling record, "Let the Music Play". 
The record re-defined the electro funk sound that Arthur Baker and John Rocca (who produced "I.O.U" by Freeez) developed in 1982, which would eventually be called freestyle music.

und hier noch 

Freeez -> I.O.U.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ-1DYwaxrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lis7t43PGR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zukane (9. Juni 2011)

Hör ich seit nen paar Tagen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pjaXnmVdZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie sau geil keien Ahnung XD Des Intro is bisschen lang ...


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJojO8gNunI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (12. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKhrQhdxjI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Para-Dizer ... Song of Liberation




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4N89V48rwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe mir gerade den Film "Quarantäne" auf Pro7 an und der erinnert mich total an L4D/L4D2, keine Ahnung wieso.^^ Irgendwie hat der Film seine lustigen Momente.^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HZm4lvztVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ein schöner Film =)


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (13. Juni 2011)

Ich könnts mir tausend mal angucken und fänds immer noch lustig 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwUC53VvY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-4pBbNWEew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wird so ein geiles Album


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2011)

Fantastic Movie, weils so sinnlos ist das es schon wieder geil ist^^


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGuKCj26ClE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (15. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1-FizY22wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



lol ... im refrain steckt sooooo viel liebe xD
die szenen im bett und vorm spiegel haben auch was von nem x film star und nen psycho 
sein dialekt is einfach nur: LOL ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juni 2011)

Mitkumpelsimautoaufdemwegzumheideparkhymne!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NwpYGjmSpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Yay! xD


----------



## iShock (16. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQaQxrxnDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2011)

*&#8224;*... in Gedenken an Markus - bekannt als Marc Spoon
Er war ein dufter DJ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYc14Fbh27Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein Tribute





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3rssXfUBeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied ist eh der Hammer - auch heute noch ...


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVxT_c5S5xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Großartiger Song, um sich selbst gebührend abzufeiern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe sie <3


----------



## Jordin (17. Juni 2011)

Tokio Drift auf RTL II - gerade Werbung -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Tokio Drift auf RTL II - gerade Werbung -.-



Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Jordin (17. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Danke Danke



ähm... gern ^^

*Popkorn reich*

btw: Werbung die II


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Nach Tokyo Drift wohl Scott Pilgrim vs the World. <3<3<3


----------



## zoizz (17. Juni 2011)

Tokyo Drift .... der Hauptdarsteller soll knackige 17 jahre alt sein? Auf mich wirkt er kurz vor der dreißig ... manman wer hat denn da gecastet? ^^

Aber mir gefiel der japanische Trash


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

Mal was unbekanntes *gg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1rhEo6B0dkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (18. Juni 2011)

Damals wars wenigstens noch gute Musik von Plan B, die neuen Lieder von dem kann ich garnich ab -.-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1C1BDtsKlbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhpNRtXccQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh if i could kidnap that feeling... &#9829;


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2011)

The Game of Thrones

Die Serie ist hammergeil umgesetzt und hält sich sehr gut an die Buchvorlage. Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht, auch wenn ich alle bisher erschienen Bücher von "The Song of Ice and Fire" schon gelesen habe


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2011)

Das Rauschen des Windes vorm Fenster. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2011)

http://de.justin.tv/day9tv/
http://de.justin.tv/dreamhacksc2/
http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/Sheekthief/
http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/iCCup.TV/

stream stream stream


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Gleich Kill Bill Vol. 1 ^^


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich Kill Bill Vol. 1 ^^


_
^this :-)

Wobei..schon 12516134124215421451515 mal gesehen :-O_


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msfG8sEwl6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ziemlich stark, vorallem die Hook mit Mac xD

..und jetzt noch den Konter von Tom Cruised gegen Machmut94.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy84mE3qD1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Göttlich ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...]
> ..und jetzt noch den Konter von Tom Cruised gegen Machmut94.


Haha, die hatte ich fast vergessen, danke 
Da hör ich doch direkt mal wieder Hopsi *g*


----------



## lavora123 (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EhOcM_6Dt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Videos Zitieren!



Das ist echt goil ^^


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzNAjPOWOCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: So, nu aber!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Edit: So, nu aber!



Wiiiiiieee geil ist das denn ? xD

Ach das waren noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Juni 2011)

Geiles Teil 
Is direkt uff de Favoriten gelandet


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Haha, die hatte ich fast vergessen, danke
> Da hör ich doch direkt mal wieder Hopsi *g*



Yea noch jemand ders' VBT verfolgt 
Ich fande Cruiseds Runde erschreckend stark, ich hoffe mal Machmut94 macht das. 


Hihi, jetzt fangen wieder die Diskussionen über BBB an. Ich mag ihn, seine Stimme ist echt schon arg aber Flow hat er und seine Punchlines sind echt stark. 
Gegen Finest Fact ist einfach nur geil, man muss halt nur wissen das er Schweizer ist. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5U_yUhX19f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2011)

Yay Tabby's Song ist endlich da :]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mywcIFj5pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Mein Nachbar feiert gerade mal wieder seinen DSDS/Monrose/Metallica-Mix ab und ich hör unfreiwillig mit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar feiert gerade mal wieder seinen DSDS/Monrose/Metallica-Mix ab und ich hör unfreiwillig mit.




Oh Gott mein Beileid. xD

Ich schaue grad 1 Stunde mit Alice - The Madness returns bei gameone.de. Werde ich mir wohl kaufen, ich liebe den Style.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfNVa9fE7Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oh mein Gott, ich fass mir jedes Mal an Kopp, was da mit dem Publikum los ? Ich würde mit mir alleine moshen oder einfach nur abfeiern, oh Gott...


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

http://www.123video.nl/playvideos.asp?MovieID=801711
Garth Brooks und Trisha Yearwood "In Another´s Eyes"


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIyNWDZ8Tx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so ein geiles lied <3


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nwjm33gf40Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krasses Zeug was er da liefert, malsehen wie er sich gegen seinen ersten namenhaften Gegner schlägt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKh38IMgrxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Großartiger Song, direkt auf Heavy Rotation.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juni 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/your-ol-lady 

Geile Mucke x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmYVU-Vuv5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Durch die Kill Bill Werbung auf Pro 7 erst wieder entdeckt. Das passt einfach perfekt zum Film, leichte Gänsehaut ^^


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anpai6ZChBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNkgL_USwhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nostrum ~ Brainchild





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nccpL3lPYYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (27. Juni 2011)

http://youtu.be/jMGb0iP_wpI 

Schon seit Tagen mein Ohrwurm


----------



## Firun (27. Juni 2011)

Hans Zimmer ftw!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCsQX89BrAY&feature=player_embedded#at=99[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... besonders dieses Detroit House ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omfiVkkJ1OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Mumford & Sons in Glastonbury, ich liebe sie einfach


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DOS OR DIE





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdaniK1tnnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZudX66IBat8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bissl die schlechte Laune vertreiben


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQtmBaipOCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3

Edit: Mal das Video gegen die Originalversion getauscht, nicht die neuere. Die is besser ^^


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfAb3CJocic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bülent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

DoA auf Pro7 

... jedenfalls bis eben. Wollte es eigentlich innerhalb eines Werbeblocks posten, aber da kam keiner m- zack vorbei


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niki Belucci ~ Get Up (D.O.N.S Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpnEPuGESpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-JQ1q-13Ek

awesome


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UET-XovZ1J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neuer Ohrwurm


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer ftw!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c..._embedded#at=99[/youtube]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XbT9gdDzQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jo Hans Zimmer macht wirklich geile sounds.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFnsv_N2xbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*_*


----------



## Adalin (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUr6V2MP8ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil die 60iger (besonders Vietnam Rock'n & Roll) einfach AWESOME sind!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Rude Tube auf viva. Ab und zu find ich diese sinnlosen Sendungen ganz witzig.


----------



## Tyro (5. Juli 2011)

Bei 1 Live läuft atm ein Special zum deutschen Metal mit Bands wie Blind Guardian, Kreator, Accept, Edguy, hier gehts zum Webradio!


----------



## iShock (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqAomCCrA0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Moah <3


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABS81LanGW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Basstard ist ja richtig gut. Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## iShock (5. Juli 2011)

Dirk Bach singt jetzt schon für Aggro Berlin ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vds5S5NegX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Dirk Bach singt jetzt schon für Aggro Berlin ?



Aggro Berlin hat sich ja nicht im April 2009 aufgelöst. Da hat wohl jemand ein bisschen zu viel Minecraft gespielt.


Ich schaue gerade Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Juli 2011)

Schau grad die aktuelle Reptil.TV Folge.


----------



## iShock (6. Juli 2011)

nun ja da mich diese Art von Musik nicht wirklich interessiert ist es mir so ziemlich Schnurz ob es Aggro Berlin oder Aggro TV ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmAAL4x8_Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> nun ja da mich diese Art von Musik nicht wirklich interessiert ist es mir so ziemlich Schnurz ob es Aggro Berlin oder Aggro TV ist



Er ist auch nicht bei Aggro TV. Das ist nur ein YouTube-Channel der ehemaligen Labelbesitzer.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tPH91beTlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (8. Juli 2011)

So ein episches Intro, Wahnsinn! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmCA7EwE3rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

Linkin Park beim Itunes Festival, Mensch die Jungs sind immer noch der Hammer. Bereue es jetzt schon nicht zum Konzert gegangen zu sein -.-


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdBPX2Dv6sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcS4fKwN3k0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Juli 2011)

Hail Motörhead! @Haxxler 

Ich hör atm: Helloween - Dr.Stein (Keeper of the Seven Keys the Legacy Worldtour [Live]) 

<3


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnVXO-oBhus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2011)

alimania dng teil 3


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDQIGraR3aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMPdRZWe51Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ ist der Hammer, ich kann net mehr xD

Ich lach immer noch Tränen, wer entwickelt so nen Ranz ?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-u7xdH3eEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chase and Status <3


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stop dem Dubstep!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjNNqMgmwno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit mein liebster Trance Sound  einfach nur episch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Stop dem Dubstep!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man Dubstep nicht mag, hört man es einfach nicht. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht "NIEDER MIT DER VOLKSMUSIK", nur weil ich sie hasse. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYkmQwQdozs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




You know what's comin' ? IT'S MOTHERSTEP !!!


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juli 2011)

Oh sorry, hast ja Recht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SkP80loNuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Steve Mason - mit mein Lieblings Dj


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtjT0GpoDwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuDDWC-rSJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer nen Iphone oder ne Xbox360 hat unbedingt Techno Kitten Adventures kaufen, 80 MS Punkte bzw. 79 ct.

Glaubt mir, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WW3HXu1Tk-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMFG ist das geil, so ein Ohrwurm... meine neue Lieblingsband!!!! (neben Shikari  )


----------



## Ramizini (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p50-oWY1pFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach weils ne Parodie mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail ist


----------



## Perkone (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCKeVj0JDjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Tyro (15. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q59jzir_BLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut pur, Adam D. und Jesse Leach, Wahnsinn!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2011)

NOCH 3 TAGE! <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXoneDjzuzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Uah Tua ist so awesome.
http://soundcloud.com/chimperator/tua-splash-2011-marsimoto-vs


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juli 2011)

So, nach recht recht langem Suchen,
habe ich nun eben mein absolutes Lieblingsmusikstück per altes Tape aus dem Technobereich gefunden.
Ich wusste bis eben nichtm mal, wie das Stück heißt.

einfach nur Augen zu, Anlage auf und .... >>>>>Abfahrt >>>>>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gravity One >> Pyramids of Giza (HD)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I941vssBWaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4X1Ua3jwuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w62vq_enlJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genialer Song, grausam intelligent! Ich liebe ihn.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Todesfalle Loveparade - Was geschah wirklich auf Pro7... eine nicht unintressante Doku über die Tragödie von Duisburg.


----------



## Seph018 (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Link

Tolles Lied, das ist es wert hier mal wieder zu posten.


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Todesfalle Loveparade - Was geschah wirklich auf Pro7... eine nicht unintressante Doku über die Tragödie von Duisburg.



Habs jetzt nur kurz mitgeguckt aber ist schon wieder extrem aufgespielt, typisch pro 7 like, Man kann sich mal wieder nicht ganz sicher sein was Fakten sind und was insiznierten Szenen von Pro 7 ist


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juli 2011)

einfach nur Augen zu, Anlage auf und .... >>>>>Abfahrt >>>>>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZK05KWJwM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CKSzbCr-Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5CcOq8UzkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ein geiler Ohrwurm *.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIGM2dZX0CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Cas ist genial, kein drecks Gangsterrap wie Favorit, Kollegah und wie die ganzen Spackos heißen. Freue mich aufs Konzert


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8rAjSSCJlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So geil .


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juli 2011)

ach der Carl Cox ... ja der kann was ...

Mir gefällt von ihm auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTRmKE0JrDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMe4kVNKvNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



22.11 live in Nürnberg


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Back to the 90's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IhMZPpHfZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. Juli 2011)

The Addams Family
Gott, wie lang ich das schon nichtmehr gesehn habe. Wusste garnicht das es noch läuft


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juli 2011)

Harry Potter 7 1,2. Hmm, joa wie das Buch eben^^


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q12MD5Au6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDq3HqkTb6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein Baby war beim Frisör,
jetzt hat sie einen Freund weniger.
Sie war bei einem Haarstylisten,
ich werde sie wohl nie mehr fisten.
Sie war ein Augenschmaus,
jetzt sieht sie zum Kotzen aus.
Mit ärzte und hosen aufgewachsen ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Yay neues Lied von Lonely Island 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAYL5H46QnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Bahhhh geil, der Sänger erinnert mich immer an nen Guhl oder so aus WC3, keine Ahnung wieso. 

(gespoilert, da dass Video... naja nichts für zarte Gemüter ist... ^^)


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPRVJ0dfFrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mit speziell lieben Grüßen für die wundervolle Jordin   

ich hoffe es genügt deinen Ansprüchen^^


----------



## Magogan (28. Juli 2011)

Prosieben ... Newstime, dann Simpsons, dann Galileo (hoffentlich kommt was Gutes), dann Kabel1 (Navy CIS).


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64e91nY8vh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OwqIF6atJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (28. Juli 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtLvlaGJJEU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Firun (28. Juli 2011)

Ach ich häng noch einen dran 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2011)

VBT 32stel Ergebnisse.
Keine Überraschungen obwohl ich dachte das Lance vielleicht doch wegen seiner Faulheit rausfliegt und Punch war ja auch garnicht so schlecht. Leider ist Nico raus, verdient allerdings.
Malsehen wanns die Paarungen fürs 16tel gibt.

So, alle zu genüge verwirrt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

[dailymotion]xgnh3t_ellie-goulding-lights-music-video-downvilla-com_music[/dailymotion]

schööööööön


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> ^



Das heißt Miauz genau  

geh mal schön wieder in deinen Pokeball... ^^


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Da kann ich aber keine Mukke hören 
Miauz

Ich hör grad Online-Radio - auf Arbeit muss man ja ein bisschen Allerweltmusik hören <.<


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juli 2011)

hier nun mein 2tes Oldschool-Lieblingslied
Kennengerlernt habe ich es im Cyberhouse in Hannover mit Ste Stev Steeeevee Masssooon ... Steve Mason




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tranceliner ~ Tribal Spin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CczxI_AlmO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Abfahrt ...

appropo Abfahrt und Cyberhouse ....

CyberHouse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzaSmEO0k9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ZNpa4iBhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjKyzwqIT7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Drummer macht mir Angst ^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Sehr, sehr geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOjf39b-TB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [Cas]



Auch sehr sehr sehr geil. Freue mich schon aufs Konzert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0aVFjgfz3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wo wir grad bei Casper sind ^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2011)

Und noch mehr Casper!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8RENwKIrLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Morisson (31. Juli 2011)

So nais der Film!
Orphan - Das Waisenkind


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87tMDAni2A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boah ich liebe Jack Black *_*


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

I love ... this ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okzKqK5a3to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vom Album:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25TVLoeKUHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bombenalbum


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpBjJ0dp2mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich stehe ich so gar nicht auf die Band, aber der Song hilft mir total, wenn ich in schlechter Laune versinke.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2011)

Hört sich an wie Billy Talent (zumindest der Anfang)


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

grad wieder drauf gestossen ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjwyzTpc3kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hat imo irgendwas ...


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0tK7iL9d9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2011)

Genial dieser Borgore <:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSvmVPRdsRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (4. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pw6_VXPwm6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdpkSd3YPH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Sound pur habe ich hier noch irgendwo auf dem PC.
Evtl. liefer ich den noch mal nach - ohne Gesang einfach nur "geil".

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo Musik als mp3 hochladen - ohne daß ich das Musikstück quasi erst in ein Video umwandeln muss, wie z.B. bei youtube?

greetz


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

ZDF-Kultur WACKEN 2011


----------



## Tilbie (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ZDF-Kultur WACKEN 2011



^THIS^


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otXGqU4LBEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erst durch how i met your mother draufgekommen ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2011)

MLB - Yankees @ Red Sox

Danach nach: MLB - Cardinals @ Marlins (hoffentlich der 3. Sieg für die Cardinals  )


----------



## Grushdak (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ZDF-Kultur WACKEN 2011



Und?
Geht's da um Wacken selber - oder nur um die negativen Ereignisse dieses Jahr? 

btw

Back to the Classics





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BygxxU4_LyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Man or Animal-Audioslave/Jet.amv

sry für den umständlichen Link, aber ich fand das Video dazu wertet den Song noch mehr auf. 
Wer das Video nich sehen will, für den hab ich hier noch einen MyVideo Link.

Myvideo.de/Audioslave-Man or Animal


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnUIJC_zwXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Grushdak (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Art of Trance ~ Octopus_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3ZPiNDwNy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjPau5QYtYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alt, aber gut


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJiVWCOFOkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HA das ist cool xD


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvgVMecNp0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Harry Potter und die heiligtümer des todes teil 1 gemischt mit rebecca black friday ^^

ich finds genial abgemischt ^^


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niki Belucci 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpnEPuGESpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7oXRzxrpwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nh2kSs89Xxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sollte mehr orchestrale soundtracks in spielen geben ^^


@shakira

haben men without hats eingentlich nen anderes bekanntes lied geschafft ausser safety dance ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @*SHIKARIMANLERNESDOCH!!!111*
> 
> haben men without hats eingentlich nen anderes bekanntes lied geschafft ausser safety dance ?



*fix'd

Also ich kenn Men Without Hats eigentlich nur durch Scrubs und eben dem Safety Dance. Ab und an hört man den Song auch im Radio.

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZgkkCi6mYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Awww freue ich mich aufs Konzi...


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Natürlich gab es damals mehrere bekannte Releases von Men Without Hats. 

Bekannt wurde sie aber imo nur durch Safety Dance und z.B. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-aTdb7Bt6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@ Sh1k4ri

Dein Sig passt wunderbar zu dem Rythmus des Liedes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Hahaha stimmt, wie geil.  Ich kann net mehr ^^ 

Der Song war mir aber nicht bekannt.

Edit:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZMfhtKa-wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Purer OHRgasmus *_*


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nostrum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nccpL3lPYYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8R1sYWEKEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



seit langem mal wieder


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das W - Weinender Clown EP 2011; Download

Emorap aus Flensburg, legal und umsonste 8 Tracks von Das W


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1ewim5p2sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon zum X-ten man geschaut, aber immer noch zuuuuuuu geil.  Ich freu mich tierisch drauf


----------



## Yodaku (17. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDONq6VW96A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blooddrainer (17. August 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsWLyy8Uin0[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...1&v=CLCUIw6Kl88
Göttlich 
Kann das Video nicht richtig posten^^


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2011)

DotA2 Tournament Livestream, gerdade MYM vs. M5. Spannenstes Spiel bisher, gute Kommentatoren, geht gerade zuende. GG 
http://dota2.com/tournaments/international/


----------



## Kuya (17. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV3kvJmZitU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


u.a. eine Ode @ Kraftwerk (Godfather of Techno) von 1989





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydamvDD8Dmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

League of Legends Life Stream 
Guckst du hier


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHfz7QAE4W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab heute Nightcore für mich entdeckt. Exakt das, was ich gerne höre. Ich weiß, das sehen die meisten anders, aber ich liebe es <3


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-kST3yHCDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 Selene


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. August 2011)

Kennt wer ein paar wirklich geile Chillout House Songs von 2011? Oder ein gutes Album!


----------



## Grushdak (19. August 2011)

etwa sowas in der Art?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Timewriter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7J7MAMGXsdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAW05bzcKS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Hab verdammt nochmal einen Ohrwurm davon!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUvsmd1fp90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Now who will toast our noble host who has this morning given up the ghost?


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

zu geil was der bringt ^^ das die frauen im Islam nur die Burka tragen damit sie nicht sehen wie ihr mann ziegen fickt und es mit kameln treibt 


http://knowyourmeme.com/videos/13130-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic

Dokumentation über den Erfolg von mlp - fim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rxv7OunnUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3<3<3


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu4Ld5fOw28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



..und danach geb ich mir den Link von Shikari.


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2011)

Lost-Musik 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRYowiiAOhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5wCaeKrTCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube dazu bedarf es keinerlei Worte <3


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEKvgcp7SY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Para-Noir von Marilyn Manson 

[*Beste Stelle ist übrigens "für Ungeduldige* "*3:35 - 5:08*" *Minute]

Entschuldigt den umständlichen Link aber die Sound-Qualität ist
dort besser, als bei den Live-Mitschnitten von Youtube,
und da der Song so ein wundervoller "Brecher" ist,
möchte ich Ihn keinem Vorenthalten der Ihn nicht kennt,
und Kenner, an Ihn erinnern.


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutes Album und sogar gratis.


----------



## Blooddrainer (1. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VabzzH-v3Q[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2011)

Kanji's Remix zu Catch me
So göttlich:
http://soundcloud.com/kanji/mustard-pimp-feat-alec-empire/


----------



## schneemaus (3. September 2011)

"Fallen", das Album von Evanescence. Ist ganz gut, um den Kopf klar zu kriegen und n bisschen runterzukommen.


----------



## Laxera (4. September 2011)

stone sour - through glass  (einer meiner freunde hat mir hiervon nen ohrwurm verpasst ....nicht das ich das lied net mögen würde


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMp9oFKKUIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=es9_rIANV9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mayestic (4. September 2011)

entweder 

kink aardschok

oder

sunshine live

je nach Gemütslage ^^

oder natürlich mein Favorit


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Um ein bisschen Schleichwerbung für 2 RL-Freunde zu machen:

http://soundcloud.com/exandco/dubstep-mix-august-2011
http://soundcloud.com/exandco/electro-house-life-mix-august


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzirfZMWHyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ein Ohrwurm <3


----------



## Saji (4. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> So ein Ohrwurm <3



Geil! 

Ich höre gerade mal wieder Hazzard of Darkness. Ab und zu muss mal Internetradio sein.


----------



## Haxxler (5. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-K7WsLjjy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Zu Ehren eines besonderen Menschen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPUqQrMEs2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2011)

In der Tat er war/ist bedeutend .... ich mag seine/deren Musik sehr.

Zu seinem Ehrentag ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZYiamcgeeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA20qjvpWW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.i.P.


Ansonsten sehe ich gerade aus dem Jahre 1993





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbivqxD82Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDSfrQ46FY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Survíver (6. September 2011)

Noch bischen runterkommen und morgen wieder schule <_<'


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfGerwRay4k


----------



## skyline930 (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlhDmEn8p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWtOXuSROOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tolle Lieder die mir heute echt geholfen haben mich nach diesem Scheißtag der Scheißtage zu beruhigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> [Atreyu-Lip Gloss And Black]
> 
> Tolle Lieder die mir heute echt geholfen haben mich nach diesem Scheißtag der Scheißtage zu beruhigen.



Ich LIEBE diesen Song *.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0DeIqJm4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hab so einen VERDAMMTEN Ohrwurm ... schlimm.


----------



## skyline930 (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNHW2GYdG6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch sehr geil :3 
Meine Playlist ist wirklich sehr strange atm. In *einer* Playlist Rock in fast Subgenres, Metal, Dubstep, Hiphop/Rap. Hm. o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Enter FUCKING Shikari <3

Lul hast fast den gleichen Geschmack wie ich... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrDse_2lEDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kranker Song, der wird Live so episch


----------



## Terrascream (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_slITIlhuoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso?
Weil One Last Hero mich immer wieder aufmuntert wenn es mir nicht so gut geht...


btw, sie sind wie Enter SHikari nur 1000000000x geiler <3


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2011)

in memories @ all, die es nicht geschafft haben ....

R.i.P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war einmal vor 17 Jahren ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzaSmEO0k9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blooddrainer (8. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW80zfuYKhc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> btw, sie sind wie Enter SHikari nur 1000000000x geiler <3



Shikari ist immer 1000000000x geiler als One Last Hero  Nein, ist Geschmackssache.... oder auch nicht ? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9ZyeWjJF7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich komm auf die Kombo schon nicht klar, Example feat. Professor Green und von Camo & Krooked geremixed.. 

[.media][./media] funktioniert nicht, warum auch immer.


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2011)

Test





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9ZyeWjJF7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht doch @ Deathstyle. 
Das mit dem direkten Einbetten-Code geht seit einiger Zeit nicht (Fehler liegt, glaub, bei youtube selbst).
Am besten den Videoadress-Link nehmen oder Rechtsklick auf das Video - dann "Copy Video URL". 

ps. Bin zwar kein Fan von Dubstep - doch das Lied von Dir gefällt mir.
............................................................................................................................................

schau' mir gerade an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_2h Steve Mason_ Experience
Er wäre fast mit der Grund gewesen, meine Leben nicht neuzuordnen - und es weiterhin wegzuschmeissen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqHiRJ2fyp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So war ich nicht bei seiner Hochzeits-Party  ....

greetz


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Enter FUCKING Shikari <3
> 
> Lul hast fast den gleichen Geschmack wie ich...



Naja, da muss ich zugeben das ich nicht der größte Enter Shikari Fan bin, ich bin nur relativ offen für "andere" Stile bzw. höre viele unterschiedliche Genres, und von Enter Shikari gefallen mir nur ein paar Lieder. Nichts desto trotz eine gute Band :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hzcsN-hQkv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist verdammt noch mal einer der geilsten Rapsongs ever.


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2011)

geilster Rapsong? 

Mein Liebling ist da eher und immer noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMZmzEpmiuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



instrumental





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJtFptI_XCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ps. R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## Konov (9. September 2011)

Einen ziemlich geilen Teilnehmer am Bundesvision Songcontest, eben bei TVTotal gesehen:

Glasperlenspiel für Baden-Württemberg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5o9h62tiuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr geniales Lied, meiner Meinung nach ein echter Ohrwurm


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GivqSWczd9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade eben wiederentdeckt. Eine Freundin und ich präsentieren: Singstar-Goes-Hardcore für Anfänger. 2006 hochgeladen, es ist aber noch viel älter. 

Aufgenommen übrigens in meinem alten Kinderzimmer. Gibt sogar eine Fanseite: http://www.myspace.com/namesaresoyesterday


----------



## skyline930 (9. September 2011)

Mal wieder was für Dubstep-Fans:

http://soundcloud.com/exandco/dubstep-mix-september-2011

Sooo geil :3

(Bevor die Hobbyforenpolizei anfängt zu flamen: Es ist keine Eigenwerbung, ich kenn die beiden die den Mix gemacht haben, und finde ihn einfach nur klasse, mehr nicht.)


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxChyn84Rq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blooddrainer (9. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf7B33yEHw&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP5D908660F567C25B[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2011)

Drum N Bass mal ganz ohne E-Technik  ... Wahnsinn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_hlVrFHE_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Drum N Bass mit E-Technik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfMtTOEFuwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/1593873/the-clash-bankrobber/

Song ist leider bei youtube blacklisted


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ru-hJAADBVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mental auf Freitag vorbereiten, it's gonna be SICK!


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paul Van Dyk ~ The Mix in One Go 

100 youtube songs von ihm (discography) nacheinander abgespielt, wenn man das Lied auf der youtubeseite öffnet .. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiejgZxcG0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2011)

@Grushdak, danke, ich war in dem Moment einfach vollends überfordert.. 
@Deanne, yo, ich fordere fürs nächste Video dann bitte mehr Einsatz bei den Shouts! ;D

Malwieder Mr. Knight, Backbackbackbackpackerrrr.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSvIsz-GD_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der totale Gegensatz, vom deutschen Backpacker-Rapper Mr. Knight zu Francis Mark dem Ubergenius!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aCmh3XVKvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir wurde leider nie die Ehre zuteil FATA live zu sehen. :\


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

@Deathstyle

das 2te Video ist krass, hört sich i-wie an wie der frühere Punk, gleichzeitig aber auch modern. Gefällt mir ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zS3Xi4AbWWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ja der Sänger hat ne hohe Stimme, gibt aber noch andere Sänger, die es höher schaffen. Hier passt aber einfach wieder alles, besonders die aggressiven Screams von Jeremy (A Day to Remember)... das macht den Song gleich 100000x besser  

Genau so muss man telefonieren, einfach nur schreien.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FINPg7-w6yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachdem ich mir jetzt mal endlich ein bisschen Zeit genommen habe, das aktuelle Album durchzuhören, gefällt es mir echt gut.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2011)

@Sh1k4ri Das war das erste Musikprojekt von Francis Mark nachdem From Autumn to Ashes sich aufgelöst hat. Wenn du FATA nicht kennen solltest - Schande über dich  Emocore at its best <3
Ich finde irgendwie das Jeremy McKinnon mit den Parts in dem Song auch locker bei As I Lay Dying mitmachen könnte. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJ2528uwhk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehautmusik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEJkHW6xhXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

@Deathstyle 

Lul sagt er ich kenn From Autumn to Ashes nicht... xD Klar kenn ich die, sie waren mit eine der Bands, die mich in das "Genre" "Hardcore" (hasse den begriff emocore...) geleitet haben. Wegen FATA kam ich nicht drauf, hab sie auch bestimmt 2 Jahre nicht mehr gehört. 
Jeremy ist einfach genial, aber insgesamt ist er in ADTR gut aufgehoben, seine Screams sind natürlich der Hammer. 

@Deanne

Die Platte selbst ist gut, Live hört sich das alles aber wie Müll an.  mit den Jahren hat die Band leider immer an Live-Qualität abgenommen, genau so wie Sykes und seine Screams/Growls/whatever... 

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4e59Gd_Y20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deep House
Kerri Chandler ~ Return 2 Acid 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RLHwX7bqaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WwRb6flzHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin verliebt   (und das nicht nur in die Band...  )


----------



## Kamsi (13. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hswY1eBn0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trailer sieht mal schon genial ^^

@shikari

kann es sein das die irgendwo mal als trailer für ne sendung liefen ?

kommt mir bekannt vor das lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt eh nur auf das weibliche Wesen im Video, einfach nur schön <3


----------



## iShock (13. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jb0UsfDf2VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

billy joel - Movin' out


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3d4xzhOcVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt   (und das nicht nur in die Band...  )



MARIA BRINK! Eine der Damen, für die ich meine sexuelle Gesinnung durchaus mal überdenken würde.

@Sh1k4ri:

Ich fand BMTH live schon immer ziemlich lame. Habe die Herren zu Zeiten von "This Is What The Edge..."-Zeiten schon live gesehen und begeistert war ich noch nie. Würde mir aber allein wegen dem ekelhaften Pack im Publikum schon keinen Gig mehr von denen antun.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. September 2011)

@Sh1k4ri, es ist aber einfach Emocore und zwar verdammt geiler! Emo ist generell garnicht so uncool, nur von der Szene distanziere ich mich großteils - das tu ich aber auch bei der HC Szene (wobei ich glaube das ich da viel involvierter bin als ichs gern wäre). Naja aber hier, etwas oldschool Skatepunk, habe ich aber wohl schonmal geposted.. whatever 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu4Ld5fOw28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

also mich gruselt die frau mit ihrem zombie make up

@deane und shaki






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXxdAIFVcAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gibt leider nur die eine version ^^ vieleicht weiss ja einer aus welchen film das ist ^^


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also mich gruselt die frau mit ihrem zombie make up
> 
> @deane und shaki






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find sie super. Okay, das Make-Up ist immer etwas übertrieben, aber was soll ich sonst sagen? Wir tättowierten Blondinen müssen zusammenhalten. Haha.


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

das ist da noch normal ^^

mom ich mach mal nen screenshot was ich mein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mein ich mit gruslig ^^ das andere von deinem foto ist normal ^^


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das mein ich mit gruslig ^^ das andere von deinem foto ist normal ^^



Gut, ich habe mir das Video nicht angeschaut, weil ich den Song schon kenne. Aber ihr "normales" Makeup finde ich teilweise auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sobald sie zu nem Konzert nach DE kommt BIN ICH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DA!  . Gab wirklich wenige Frauen, die ich zum ersten Mal sah und einfach nur sprachlos war. Die Tattoos sehen natürlich einfach nur geil aus. Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2011)

seeehr Sexy die Blonde... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbCJTcPKw44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xj5wA0b8TnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh if i could kidnap that feeling &#9829;


----------



## Caps-lock (17. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sqz5dbs5zmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil ich einfach grad gute Laune habe


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2011)

Falco ... eine Geschichte um ein Lied ... Jeanny 1-3 (4 ist ein Fanmade)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDqi_7DidSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNaQV7JYxa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxBJcA4nAgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mNIY8-jHRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXgpQZ87e68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falco mochte ich auf eine Art nicht so sehr.
Doch seine Music hatte tiefergehende Gedanken - und das machte seine Music für mich echt hörenswert.
Immmer noch mache ich mir Gedanken um sein nach dem Tode erst veröffentlichtes Lied "Out of the Dark".
Hat er das live so erlebt - ich glaube ... ja.

R.i.P

greetz


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das ist da noch normal ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich denke, wenn sie einen Zombie darstellen will, wird sie nicht rosa Lippenstift und Glitzer nehmen. 


Nennt mich krank, aber das geht mir nichtmehr aus dem Kopf 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIo1iK1KpdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raema (17. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYimlTndcE


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2011)

Die verdammt schlechte Kirmesband. Und ich dachte, die gestern wär schon schlecht gewesen. Hab mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

Skrillex


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

In Extremo Raue Spree Live 2005 -... mal wieder^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

kabel 1 nobody doppelpack


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2011)

Einmal die "The Streets"-Playlist rauf und runter, hier mal nur 2 grossartige Live-Aufnahmen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbdtnOrKtp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyBciBmoXoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (18. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1KuJ6HN-E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




was es so alles gibt o_O


Breakdown!  Wuuuh!   


Ich krieg mich nimmer ein xD


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (18. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1WqUg1OUbM&feature=related

battleboi rappt auf system of a down  und dabei eröffne ich hier gleich nen threat


----------



## win3ermute (18. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EjQZaLO9ao[/youtube]

"Female Creatures!" "FRAUEN-KREATUREN!!!"


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

go4lol und songs of the summoned


----------



## skyline930 (18. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> go4lol und songs of the summoned



Verdammt, und ich hab gedacht ich wär ein LoL-Nerd 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ymgYMRbZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe dieses Lied alleine für das Intro  *klimper, klimper* BREAKDOOOOOWN! *headbang!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ziuyK8NtDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Howard Jones <3 nothing more to say. Geniales Lied <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QB-Rm-jjn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nochmal BB. Der Text ist einfach nur so geil *-*

I am losing you again 
Let me out and let me in 
'cause you're not alone here 
Not at all 
Let me belong here 
Break my fall


----------



## zoizz (18. September 2011)

weils gerade passt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPSOQbARlV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

rtl love vegas


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Transformers 2 zum drölfmillionsten Mal, aber ich liebe diesen Film einfach <3


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

du schaust die 2 teile doch nur wegen megan fox ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2bUMRCGtGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



neuer stil aber genau wird man wohl erst mit dem album sagen können ^^


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2011)

So, mit diese Oldiekrachern schiesse ich mich nun ins Bett

GN8 @ all




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yT5F9IyP3w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Biw8zRk-TaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GgTgQM5D0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Raffzahl (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [SSSNAKEPIT]
> 
> &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Genau das. Und es klingt geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Diese Breakdowns... ey wenn das die erste Single ausm neuen Album ist... werde ich sterben wenn ich alles höre. 

Seit einer Stunde sitze ich so vorm PC...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man muss es nicht verstehen, aber ich vergöttere diese Band. Mehr als alles andere. Ich feier das jetzt so lange, bis das Album draußen ist.


----------



## skyline930 (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SSSNAKEPIT



Verdammt, das ist geil


----------



## Raffzahl (19. September 2011)

Würde die gern mal live sehn... Ist schon bekannt, wann das Album rauskommt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Kommen noch 3x nach Deutschland. München, Berlin und Köln. Letztere beide sind ausverkauft. 

Wann das neue Album rauskommt wissen sie noch nicht, soll aber noch Ende dieses Jahres/Anfang nächstes geschehen. Fehlt nur noch das Fein-tuning und ein Album-Titel.  Und danach werden sie wohl
erstmal auf UK und Europe Tour gehen.

Edit: Anfang 2012 kommt es... ^^


----------



## iShock (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



me gusta ^_^


Der anfang kam mir schon extrem geil vor....  dann das danach dacht ich mir najaaa und dann klappte mir die Kinnlade runter xD


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_2_IPnnEe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich groß bin, heirate ich den Kerl.


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2011)

Kanji Kinetic live auf http://www.sub.fm/listen-live

<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> me gusta ^_^
> 
> 
> Der anfang kam mir schon extrem geil vor....  dann das danach dacht ich mir najaaa und dann klappte mir die Kinnlade runter xD



War bei mir auch so. Hatte das bei BBC1 im UK Radio zuerst gehört (Zane Low <3), wo dann auch Rou im Interview war. Am Anfang dachte ich auch joa, in Ordnung, aber wenn dann die Gitarre beginnt ... sowas
hat man einfach noch nie gehört, von keiner Band auf der Welt. Es ist einzigartig, sie sind einzigartig. &#9829;  Freu mich schon arg auf Anfang 2012, an dem Tag wo das Album raus kommt werde ich das sooooo feiern.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSpqObhK4Rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## skyline930 (20. September 2011)

Verdammt, ich liebe dieses Lied <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPabKxzcy6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoGJ4xavQ-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Kann es sein, dass Britney mittlerweile einen Arsch hat wie Obelix und permanent auf Koka ist? 
Dass die besten Parties immer stattfinden ohne dich, dass keiner hört was du sagst, nur wie die Betonung ist?
Dass das Rosenkreuzer-Zeichen auf dem Notenbanklogo ist, dass der am meisten Schwule hasst oft selber Homo ist?
Dass es alte Stasiwanzen in jeder zweiten Ostberliner Wohung gibt, dass ich endlich sechs Kronen krieg?
Dass der größte Feind von ihm meist ein Psychologe ist, dass ein Kind dir das Logo ins Polo stickt?
Dass die C.I.A Drogen tickt, dass es das IPhone nur mit Provider, nicht ohne gibt?
Dass Steve Jobs und Bill Gates nun offziell Klone sind und Apple jetzt Teil der verbotenen Zone ist?
Dass die Lyrik der Neuzeit eine 16-zeilige Strophe ist, dass Peyote eine heilige Droge ist?

Doch mach dir keine Sorgen, noch gibt es Eis im Norden.
Wenn es schmilzt dann surfen wir die Welle, sei bereit für morgen. 
Das wird schon gut ausgehen, noch gibt es Zeit zu borgen.
George Bush wird alle retten, als der weisse Michael Jo_rdan."

Ich liebe den Text einfach.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Vimeo <3 
http://www.vimeo.com/25065599




/edit: Vimeo zu verlinken ist ne Kunst für sich, im Beitragsfenster funktioniert aber nach dem Posten bleibt nurnoch die unverlinkte URL übrig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE22ZNKTDXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





sooo gut


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sooo gut


Beste Band der Welt. Naja nicht, aber in meinen Top 3 <3


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2011)

ach war des ne geile Zeit ....
und meine Haare sahen wie die von Martin.L. Gore aus (selber Schnitt, Farbe und sogar ähnliches Gesicht .... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3PvMsnIfes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fallas (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Hey, hey, ICH bin hier das Pi-Fangirl!


----------



## fallas (20. September 2011)

> Hey, hey, ICH bin hier das Pi-Fangirl!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_jp6cM3NgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Top das!


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Ich hab Laura schon vor vielen, vielen Seiten gepostet. Hier oder in einem der anderen Musik-Threads. Zudem stehe ich gar nicht so auf den Song, der Zauber daran ist doch nur, dass er auf Tatsachen basiert. Da finde ich "Wunderkind" deutlich besser.


----------



## fallas (20. September 2011)

der zauber is der text 
Aber gut, ist ja hier kein diskusionsthread!
man mag ihn oder nicht aber textlich liefert der junge seit jahren bomben!

grad gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU3rm9U035c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXv9DixV_Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCsRd0QLEzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die beiden seh ich mir immer an (wenn einer der Animes ein bissel Zeit zum vorladen braucht)^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR6VL7mW0Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will auch wieder Wellenreiten.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Amateure.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRylSGMItuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2011)

Amateure.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMTyEyY-TuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

TIMI HENDRIX!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbwX0DeIAyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Okay, auf Frauenarzt kann man echt verzichten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLD2f3z0xk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Haha, der Song rockt, den poste ich gerne Sonntags bei Facebook. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Du hast mich in einer seltsamen phase meines Lebens getroffen

<3 Fightclub 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSpqObhK4Rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




..And you open the door and you step inside
We're inside our hearts
Now, imagine your pain as a white ball of healing light
That's right, your pain
The pain itself is a white ball of healing light

I don't think so

This is your life
Good to the last drop
Doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Rand II ist echt nice und über Timinem kann man sowieso nicht streiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfQJ6-9W7tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZ4Fj_XiPy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wundervoll zum einschlafen <3


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Dallas Green! Wenn ich groß bin... Ach, ich heirate ja schon Prinz Pi. Naja, egal, was soll der Geiz?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3xukIa6o7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dallas Green! Wenn ich groß bin... Ach, ich heirate ja schon Prinz Pi. Naja, egal, was soll der Geiz?


Mormone!
Ich konnte mich von Atreyu losreißen bzw. die Playlist erweitern:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0fwXRrigPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WLl8KZVnmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## skyline930 (21. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Prinz Pi - Du bist



Woa, das Lied ist ja mal geil 
Warum hab ich gedacht Prinz Pi wär auch einer von den ischfiggdeinemuddarap-Typen?
Vielen Dank für die unbeabsichtigte Aufklärung 

Jetzt hör ich das Lied  Und wieder, und wieder, und wieder


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2011)

... aus gegebenem Anlass (seit Montag) ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDpPVOCVJHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJGyX8kxe0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wann es soweit ist ... weiß keiner so genau ....


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StANCchGacc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




interessantes cover


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSttrzp_Fic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




UNglaublich *_*


----------



## Slayed (22. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich von Atreyu losreißen bzw. die Playlist erweitern:



Atreyu <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJojO8gNunI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63JkQUYQ0XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2011)

... gute alte Musik aus deutschem Lande ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gMnHhqPKEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytzTPzuDBGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... geilste Zeit ever ...


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2011)

woho lange vergessen .. danke fürs posten grush


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwc0GoNHBS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will Weihnachten


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2011)

und noch ein Song der Düsseldorfer "Propaganda"

P-Machinery





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIW3PayJXhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34--voVQlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz & gn8


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cqbR-nsWwzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb2ubAFIR4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Sehr sehr schönes Konzert, wäre gern dabei gewesen, wenn ich mir die musikalische Qualität des alten Herrn anschaue.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hjom99KmvTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2011)

tja der Herr Lindenberg ... hat schon was seine Musik ...

Das weckt auch Erinnerungen an die 90er ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFNo6VTuhEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WANNqr-vcx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Stimme von der Sängerin... zeitlos ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [Thees Uhlmann feat. Cas]



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MyQT4_B-bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSttrzp_Fic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pi und Cas = EPISCH!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Schlag die Faust hatte ich gestern zufällig entdeckt und vor ner Seite gepostet, echt der Hammer  *_*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkMHqn2lFcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schlag die Faust hatte ich gestern zufällig entdeckt und vor ner Seite gepostet, echt der Hammer *_*



Ach, ich habs einfach mal dezent übersehen, scheiss drauf. Bin immer zu faul, rumzublättern. Was soll der Geiz?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Ne mach ich auch nie, doppelt hält besser 

BTW:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9gTcX0egMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5Dr46U5gaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Wollte ich auch erst posten


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BTW:



Ach du scheisse...

Die habe ich letztes Jahr auf der NEVER SAY DIE!-Tour in Oberhausen (so weit ich mich erinnere) gesehen. Grottenschlecht. Und dann dieser Louie Knuxx, den die dabei hatten... Absolut unterirdisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse...
> 
> Die habe ich letztes Jahr auf der NEVER SAY DIE!-Tour in Oberhausen (so weit ich mich erinnere) gesehen. Grottenschlecht. Und dann dieser Louie Knuxx, den die dabei hatten... Absolut unterirdisch.



Da bin ich dieses Jahr... ich hoffe das war einmalig, da sie aber nicht Headliner sind macht das jetzt nicht sooo viel aus...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse...
> 
> Die habe ich letztes Jahr auf der NEVER SAY DIE!-Tour in Oberhausen (so weit ich mich erinnere) gesehen. Grottenschlecht. Und dann dieser Louie Knuxx, den die dabei hatten... Absolut unterirdisch.


Ich hab sie bisher auch nie live gesehen aber auf CD sind sie ja ganz nice.. Louie Knuxx ist allerdings echt einfach nur schlecht.
Aber fast alle geilen newschool HC Bands sind mitlerweile Geschichte :\






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEJkHW6xhXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MS9z90LmFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch 3 Monateund 4 Tage bis zum Konzert ._. der Brustpanzer und die Sicherheitsschuhe kommen zu 100% mit


----------



## Frandibar (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wT5528aIUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> ..der Brustpanzer und die Sicherheitsschuhe kommen zu 100% mit



Wtf?


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2011)

This!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmNXShbCUZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Qf_DeaQz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hahah so gut xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFJm3uMLxjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ICH FREU MICH SO AUF DIESEN SH*T  Sein bester Song meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2011)

Mutiert das hier eigentlich zum Casper/Prinz Pi-Fan-Thread? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mutiert das hier eigentlich zum Casper/Prinz Pi-Fan-Thread? ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqIs9SDf_iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ. 

Btw woher bekommt man die ganzen Songs ? -.-


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw woher bekommt man die ganzen Songs ? -.-



Was genau meinst du?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YE770xzRRpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

"Nie wieder" zum Beispiel, ist das aufm Album von Prinz Pi ? Ich habe nur "Der letzte Tanz" ...


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=two8iNCQx7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Weil das Lied einfach göttlich ist :<


----------



## Deathstyle (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "Nie wieder" zum Beispiel, ist das aufm Album von Prinz Pi ? Ich habe nur "Der letzte Tanz" ...


Nie wieder war mal ein Freetrack, den kriegst du auch sicher immernoch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJ_EITknICU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wo wir ja noch bei Pi sind, rarrr


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. September 2011)

Da es ja um "hören" geht: Kann mir jemand ein gutes Programm für Mediatheken empfehlen außer itunes?


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DkL5HvTWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Weil mich das Lied glücklich macht &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Weil mich das Lied glücklich macht &#9829;



Finde es irgendwie ein wenig eigenartig, das viele Hardcore Bands (Post..) jetzt auf Trance gehen. Nicht, dass es schlimm ist, manche Sachen hören sich wirklich gut an (wie der Song, den du gepostet hast) aber so mit der Zeit... Abandon All Ships, Helia, Attack Attack, Casino Madrid, The Word Alive, teilweise auch AA (obwohl die das auch schon früher waren), We Came As Romans (auch nur teilweise). Aber gut, scheint wohl grad Trend zu sein, allgemein Techno Elemente einzubauen. Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr...

B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwwLHoCaVPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur geil ! (Und der Karatelehrer is Kult, wenn man(n) den kennt  )


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

Wobei AA damit vorgelegt hat, mittlerweile benutzen sie ja keine Trancemelodien mehr, was ich sehr schade finde D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxoBli3pfNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Weil wir ja grad beim Thema sind, OLH rockt !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Ich hasse Besserwisser (deswegen tut es mir jetzt auch Leid ._.), aber Enter Shikari war der Vorreiter, das ist aber auch wurscht. Bezeichnen sich ja auch selbst als Trancecore, mittlerweile ist es aber was anderes (Dubstepcore? xD) und auch die Texte bzw Lyrics haben sich komplett gewandelt, das ist aber vollkommen normal. Keine Band macht ihr Leben lang das gleiche.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWqcLq_ESAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So mit das alleraller Erste  (btw will den Hoodie *_*)


----------



## Skatero (24. September 2011)

Filth.fm

Einfach episch.


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hasse Besserwisser (deswegen tut es mir jetzt auch Leid ._.), aber Enter Shikari war der Vorreiter, das ist aber auch wurscht. Bezeichnen sich ja auch selbst als Trancecore, mittlerweile ist es aber was anderes (Dubstepcore? xD) und auch die Texte bzw Lyrics haben sich komplett gewandelt, das ist aber vollkommen normal. Keine Band macht ihr Leben lang das gleiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke wir sind uns einig, das sowieso nichts über Enter Shikari geht oder?=)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind uns einig, das sowieso nichts über Enter Shikari geht oder?=)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hast recht, aber gibt auch noch andere tolle Bands, ich bin bloß so ein verdammter Shikari Freak 

@ Skatero

Hört sich wirklich gut an, werd ich wohl ab und an mal beim zocken nebenbei laufen lassen, danke


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YgjBFd6ZMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist ganz okay, trotzdem finde ich die Band bescheuert. Okay, der Gitarrist ist ein lecker Kerlchen, aber trotzdem: bescheuert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-84HqdLWnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (25. September 2011)

Ich "liebe" den Song ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5k63HSoQf0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEgl7POm138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz & gn8


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4NHXvQEOok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Aussage passt heute einfach wie die Faust auf's Auge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cx5qYm6kvw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



grad so im "music-that-fucked-your-mind" mood. ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

I like Trains.


----------



## Berserkius (26. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLK2yD5kvmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 hihi übergeil


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2011)

Ich liebe es!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L2M7Its9C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6dHfrZGdiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab ich vorhin inner Serie wieder gehört, so ein geiler Song.


----------



## iShock (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCkdM8DIv2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxkrgM51Xq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Einer der wenigen Mash Ups die mir gefallen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Netter MashUp, sind aber beide Solo besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xt3FWob0oRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pakt mich irgendwie total, toller Song.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2011)

Cutie Kitty





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngsmFRdbq_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Now in HD'awwww!


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EptSSXNHIfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so epic


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eecFm2iRo7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMFGROFLTZLOLASDF ich will dich Maria


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OMFGROFLTZLOLASDF ich will dich Maria



Sie ist so verdammt hübsch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CxKA1uETxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. September 2011)

BF3 Livestream....  das schaut so geil aus x_x


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

Der Film Flashdance u.a. mit folgenden Songs war damals einfach nur geil ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kmZIXkOvIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5TFLn4FVtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ist noch ein Filmtrailer dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Syye9LMPs5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... klasse Schauspielerin, diese Jennifer Beals ...

greetz & gn8


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahyvWheMRkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_daKw_h9uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Resident Evil hat einfach die beste trailer musik ^^


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das nicht die wunderbar "durchgeknallte" ... ähm "durchgeknallte" wunderbare Björk?
Wenn nicht, hat gesangsmäßig ein klein wenig Ähnlichkeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6E5-4GdzXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNoo_rNZQ84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcfbrRsgYcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Motherfucking torture" trifft die Sache schon ganz gut. Und ich hab das Gehampel auch noch live sehen dürfen, weil die Typen immer mal wieder am Duisburger HBF herumhängen und da allen mit lauter Mucke auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl das sich die Dicke langsamer bewegt.. Oha wenn so die Zukunft aussieht möchte ich da nicht hin.
@iShock <3 Thrice.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibUK2jYBWgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaXEsMgMz8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wirklich sehr geil, nur ein bissl wenig vocals... aber egal.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dvXg0ziUwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1UsAP1BxAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (29. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GAdQs3bxJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grandioser Song von einem grandiosen neuen Album, zwar kein "neues" The Blackening, aber trotzdem ist es extrem geil!


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

@grushdak 

nein ist flyleaf ^^

hier das original 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLeo1tcprZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gerade mal wieder 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c54PbMfCs48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 schauen passend zu wow patch 4.3 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EAKY_CXrXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



freu mich schon auf sonntag


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2011)

von denen ich die meisten CDs habe ... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original.....................................................................................................................Remix.......................................................................................................................




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdFI-KwqU3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSDNRtt4XjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5sANHYp_IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S25tlrvqP_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lief bei sieben - warum verwenden eingentlich die meisten thriller und psychofilme klassiche musik ? beruhigt das die zuschauer damit sie nicht so aufgeregt sind bei den filmen ?


----------



## iShock (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hhxthxhwk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und Garden State - aber jetzt erstmal ins Bett hüpfen x_x ab morgen endlich Weeeeeeekeeeeeeeeeend


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2011)

zum Abschluss des Tages noch ein wenig lachen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6J9rnDpKVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (3. Oktober 2011)

Breathe Carolina Youtube Mix seit 3 Stunden 

And I just can´t stop x_X


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEqEV7Esbr4&feature=bf_next&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKBgFfxNyalk70PaGiO5mT73&lf=bf_next


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLUA_y5Rd1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Text motiviert mich momentan einfach sehr...


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2011)

Witchcraft <3, The Shins <3 und wtf Ruffiction 
@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Oktober 2011)

Ruffiction, für immer! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1nWEjJfvuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genial um entspannt zu zocken =)


----------



## Perkone (5. Oktober 2011)

http://z0r.de/3373 Seit ca. ner stunde xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqdIzOCIVZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh lord plx need dis so hard... *__________________*


----------



## nrg (5. Oktober 2011)

Unter anderem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEOESuiYcA


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2011)

zum Schlafengehen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXY7G-w173M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjhcsQzjScQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uRKBjaXVi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_V_H92Zu_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## iShock (7. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiiTofDOMhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Album hol ich mir bald *freu*


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZDfoIJ0HZyA[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2CsHodyN48[/youtube]

laufen bei mir gerade abwechselnd in Dauerschleife... :/


----------



## iShock (7. Oktober 2011)

noch was nachschieb....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKkzYYPYaHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2011)

i like it




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K99Tlqe3Wg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhebl9oD5Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2011)

Eurosport, den Germanbowl - Football


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1ewim5p2sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Circle Pits, Mosh Pits ? f*ck yeah !


----------



## Grushdak (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wake Up !!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5QSKSy_XTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRhUIJextp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich + dieser Song = die ganz große Liebe. <3

Und wenn ich schon zu einem Song tanze, dann heißt das was.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Old School .... Boogie Down Bronx





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62PE69RyNbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ... was mag ich diesen Stil ...


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

Gametrailers.com Star Wars Retrospective .. zum .. gefühlt 19283918238123. mal


----------



## Grushdak (10. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> zum .. gefühlt 19283918238123. mal


Soweit würde ich beim Zählen in meinem Leben nicht mal mehr kommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Npffufz18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Orgasmus *_*


----------



## Grushdak (11. Oktober 2011)

[sup][sub]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/sub]Humate[/sup] [sup]~ Love St[/sup][sup]imulation[/sup]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6yfLRIQKVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## skyline930 (12. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOjf39b-TB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verdammt was für ein geiler Song *_*
Auch wenn Rap eigentlich trotzdem nicht mein Stil Musik ist, aber der Text ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeMLX5gvscg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen isses soweit ! Der Druck steigt...


----------



## Laxera (13. Oktober 2011)

ich tanz mal aus der reihe:

the dubliners - in heaven there is no beer 

mfg LAX


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2011)

Was mochte ich das Spiel ... die Story ... die Rätsel ... und ... 
und seine stimmige Saxophonmusik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KNOQQ2T7uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt das der Sommer vorbei ist. Nun wird meine Mucke auch herbstlicher.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWlSw5Kb0dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9ollC8O0Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin gerade etwas aufgebracht, darum muss das einfach mal sein.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLWXSsYJoWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mindfuck Musik, besser als jede Droge


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS2I0Ha_fFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Drum sagt nein zu furries ^^


----------



## iShock (15. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eX45Ce_MW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und grad noch den Channel von Celldweller durchhören - lang net gehört x_x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MrOC118xl8&feature=autoplay&list=UUpDmAxyuLoNrP-cek8tEfrw&lf=plcp&playnext=1


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bog2vWqpr54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich mag ich die Band so gar nicht, aber der Song ist super. Beschreibt die Problematik, dass man mit Männern leider nicht ohne Rumgegrabbel ins Kino gehen kann, sehr gut. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte ne zeitlang das die im kino und die in den filmszenen 2 unterschiedliche frauen sind ^^

aber da mich geirrt so wie ich dachte erst das bei tokio hotel monsum das ne sängerin wär und kein sänger ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2vIYqO_SCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gerade auf pro7 - immer wieder genial der song ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Besser bekannt als " GOA " . Super Musik, horchen wir auch sehr oft beim Autofahren bzw. Party. Die Kombination Alkohol und GOA Musik ist einfach Hammer geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Fi8-7HRhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Besser bekannt als " GOA " .


Jepp, kann aber auch gefährlich werden, dieses Goa-Trance. 
Die Art von Trance gab/gibt es aber schon wesentlich länger - halt nur nich unter dem Begriff Goa.

zum Topic

[sup]It's[/sup] [sub]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/sub][sup]Weekend (endlich)[/sup]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0FbcqFObRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACP_Ohnlb4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Besser bekannt als " GOA " . Super Musik, horchen wir auch sehr oft beim Autofahren bzw. Party. Die Kombination Alkohol und GOA Musik ist einfach Hammer geil.



Ich nenns einfach Mindfuck Musik, mein eigener Begriff  
Einige sagen ja auch Psychotrance usw.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

nicht zu lange auf das video gucken ... und bitte nicht auf der straße nachmachen ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtDAHN4_UXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

Link 1
Link 2

Link 3


Schön entspannend  Wer es auch mal testen will, einfach alle 3 Links nacheinander aufmachen


----------



## OMGStranger (16. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7spYjtTJo0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wurde irgendwie zum Ohrwurm xD


----------



## Königmarcus (16. Oktober 2011)

Deichkind (feat Nina) - Bon Voyage 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8sZKcUK6D0


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Link 1
> Link 2
> 
> Link 3
> ...


_
Wow..nice! :-D_


----------



## Rayon (17. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRWj36_VQo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so geil!


----------



## skyline930 (17. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lBVHfcnh9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjI3rCG6sBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So unglaublich gut!


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte ne zeitlang das die im kino und die in den filmszenen 2 unterschiedliche frauen sind ^^
> 
> aber da mich geirrt so wie ich dachte erst das bei tokio hotel monsum das ne sängerin wär und kein sänger ^^
> gerade auf pro7 - immer wieder genial der song ^^



Da find ich die sehr toll <3
Und war zugleich erstaunt
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgo0CDL6bd0[/youtube]



Grushdak schrieb:


> Jepp, kann aber auch gefährlich werden, dieses Goa-Trance.



Da haben wir die Bestätigung .. Elektro = Drogen 


Juno Reactor find ich da sehr nett
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Cb0-MjnXtKE[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> So unglaublich gut!



Find deinen Avatar auch unglaublich gut :3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-enWGkymDcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch wenn Danny da wahrscheinliche high und besoffen war, egal. Ich finds geil


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Facebook hat neue Features! AHAHAHA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmWrbfkH5RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Facebook hat neue Features! AHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsches Thema? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH_tyCi22XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich schau grade die Schöne und das Biest <3


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Falsches Thema?



Wieso? Fällt doch unter "Was seht ihr gerade"... ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Fällt doch unter "Was seht ihr gerade"... ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (18. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Find deinen Avatar auch unglaublich gut :3



haha, ich habs gewusst  Du hast mich quasi wieder mit Enter Shikari angesteckt 

b2t:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myXc31uPLe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beschreibt die Problematik, dass man mit Männern leider nicht ohne Rumgegrabbel ins Kino gehen kann, sehr gut. ^^


Garnicht wahr ^^
Ich hab der jungen Dame damals nichts getan und ihr nachher meine Gedicht und Fensterbildersammlung gezeigt...
Wobei, ich bin mir grad nicht sicher ob das für oder gegen mich spricht...




Und Achja: Ich schau dem Regen zu wie er am Fenster hinabfließt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> haha, ich habs gewusst  Du hast mich quasi wieder mit Enter Shikari angesteckt



My job is done  Nein, ist schön wenn Leutz die Band kennen lernen bzw wieder kennen lernen und dann auch mögen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjrGPRMRO4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zlsLJUyJ8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

it´s so awesome!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnZ8uj0kuXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2-0W9k6PcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I can feel the bass and it's making my nose bleed...


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7lrM6amZFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trauriger, aber wunderschöner Song.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHGkxuhIT6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nochmal ADTR, weil ich sie morgen sehe.  Mit ein wenig Weihnachtsstimmung ...


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und nochmal ADTR, weil ich sie morgen sehe.



Ahahaha... FU! Mit mir wollte niemand hingehen, von wegen Mädchenmusik und Emoscheisse und so weiter. Naja.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Das tut mir leid  die Musik als Mädchenmusik und Emoscheisse zu bezeichnen ist aber mal total failed  Aber gut, Vorurteile.


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2ipxN0Zmq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVR1uE_sk2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMG


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFA-rOls8YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MUAHAHA XD


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

omg jetzt habe ich erst "step in my shower" verstanden oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14ICWqjYuYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Waren live gestern der Hammer, selten so eine gute Vorgruppe gesehen. Und ein Moshpit groß wie sonstwas


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EntNNddAnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1Ao1iqHLGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oppxl1F2fNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh oh oh ja... *_*


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Selbstnatürlich "Das Leben des Brian", der grade anfängt. Wenn meine Mutter schon jeden Abend Fernseh gucken will, sorg ich wenigstens dafür, dass es an manchen Tagen was Gutes ist.


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie kriegs ich mit dem Einbetten nicht mehr hin mal funktionierts mal funktionierts nicht.
Video 1



Video 2


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhikMVoHnSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Nachdenk Mucke. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7_s9H0BRrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

Love is a battlefield





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcOixjbPC4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein altes und immer noch aktuelles Klasse-Lied zum Nachdenken. 
Sie hat was von Nena.^

greetz


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkELLcoYSbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ahahaha... FU! Mit mir wollte niemand hingehen, von wegen Mädchenmusik und Emoscheisse und so weiter. Naja.



Also, Diejenigen musst du mir mal bitte zeigen,
die soetwas behaupten, die haben warscheinlich nicht mal ein Lied davon gehört...
Naja... Verstehen, werd ichs nie!


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7oIlIryhas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpqsUH3AnSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mhmm... ein wahres Zauberwerk der Stimmen...


----------



## Lae-Booty (25. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbCYsEMg09o&feature=feedu

EPICDUBSTEPAWESOMNESSOFDOOM oder kurz Nice genannt


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2011)

Gerade weil ich gestern von der Absicht der "Linken Partei" hörte/sah - komme ich wieder auf folgendes Video.
An einer ganz bestimmten Stelle inmitten des Videos bekomme ich immer wieder Gänsehaut.

in painful memories
Overdose 
[myvideo]155278[/myvideo]
nix für schwache Nerven ,,,

Bei mir nähert sich das Datum, an dem ich nun 17 Jahre clean lebe.
Möget Ihr sowas nie erleben !!!

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvr4CRF7Idc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grad auf nem ganz komischen Trip, mir wurd das Album nahe gelegt und ich finde es wunderschön *__*


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArRgv3nexik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ja bald weihnachten ist


----------



## Slayed (27. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sR-ZBWzxfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxzEh8C1xg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Oktober 2011)

meine Lieblingsband

Kraftwerk

Teil1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T3KLRrhXW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ci0vpMcMNb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shourijo (29. Oktober 2011)

Durch Cousin auf den Song aufmerksam gemacht worden, richtig gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSJ8uJUC-zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2011)

Modestep-Radio


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yr79Pq8q5vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (1. November 2011)

Aus der Serie Castle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JakMshNAcac


----------



## iShock (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44UpASrA3zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





x_x


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2011)

Jetzt gleich noch min. eine Folge K-ON!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afz6IYFe0rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich könnt mich schepp lachen x)


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Beim Einkaufen kam eben ein Lied im Radio und die Qualität war schlecht und ich war unkonzentriert, hab daher nicht viel verstanden. Mal meine Hinweise:

- das Lied war auf Englisch
- männlicher Sänger
- bestand fast nur aus Refrain
- es war ziemlich schnell, ein typisches Partylied mit Ohrwurmpotenzial
- es ist sicherlich schon älter, hab es selbst schon mal irgendwo gehört
- im Refrain singt er etwas ähnliches oder eben ähnlich klingendes wie "one more reggae". Praktisch jeder Satz beginnt damit... und darauf besteht praktisch das ganze Lied. Es gibt zwar ein Lied, das so heißt, aber das ist es nicht...


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEpdzT8e8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3eCq7HErco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier.. und ich denke ich werde auch gleich dazu ins Bett fallen.


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7IA-6iT7H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So, wer von den ganzen Fanbois hier kommt eigentlich nächstes Jahr mit zur Tour? ^^ Düsseldorf, Bochum, Münster oder Duisburg, direkt bei mir um die Ecke (und einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag ^^). Ansonsten gehe ich kackendreist alleine hin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxquuedkKaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yeaaah :3


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, wer von den ganzen Fanbois hier kommt eigentlich nächstes Jahr mit zur Tour? ^^ Düsseldorf, Bochum, Münster oder Duisburg, direkt bei mir um die Ecke (und einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag ^^). Ansonsten gehe ich kackendreist alleine hin.



Hannover, wie jedes Jahr.. 
Wenn mich mein Nebenjob nicht zufällig in die Richtung treibt wirds auch bei nur Hanoi bleiben.


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

a team rtl2 

gute alte kindheitserinnerungen ^^

murdock ist immer noch mein lieblingschauspieler da ^^


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2011)

Motörhead Stage Fright DVD

Nur noch 3 Wochen bis zum Konzert


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2011)

Biste auch in Düsseldorf, Haxxler?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u481Dpczv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der wenigen was wirklich geilen Techno Spielt!


----------



## nemø (6. November 2011)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3eh38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so alt, aber so cool


----------



## Lorghi (6. November 2011)

Das & immer wieder DAS:

La Dispute - King Park

Und dann heb ich meine Kinnlade immer wieder neu vom Tisch auf!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Lorghi schrieb:


> Das & immer wieder DAS:
> 
> La Dispute - King Park
> 
> Und dann heb ich meine Kinnlade immer wieder neu vom Tisch auf!




Laut mehreren Leuten die neue Generation das Hardcores. Mir sagen sie nicht zu, erinnern mich ein wenig an Your Demise.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShYBjIfJX1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Album ist in Ordnung, nur live sind sie nicht so toll. Das Lied ist da noch am besten.


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Biste auch in Düsseldorf, Haxxler?



Nope, 27. in Stuttgart. Zum Glück konnte ich mir am Montag frei nehmen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2011)

Och, schade. :/
Na dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Parkway Drive - Deliver Me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuzaxlddWbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm, evtl leg ich mir das auch noch zu. Schaut sehr geil aus


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIFgf3EiW0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74cJ4kjObno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vorhin sat1 verwünscht

netter cinderella remake von disney mit viel klischees schmalzigen songs und viel selbstkritik ^^


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Da ich selbst auch ständig diskriminiert werde, fördere ich ab sofort sämtliche blöden Vorurteile:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZhgQ18Y_dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Ich habe wirklich für die wenigsten Vorurteile Verständnis, aber dafür wohl noch am meisten. Als meine Schwester vor 17, 18 Jahren auf der Hauptschule war, war das noch völlig normal. Heute, in Verbindung mit Realschule Plus, ein Sammelbecken voller sozialer Abgründe.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2011)

ein wirklich älteres Lied (von 1987) ...
dessen Inhalt+ Musik ich aber immer noch sehr sehr mag. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0LvdAuK9tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## iShock (8. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6NoFwR3tjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 skill


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. November 2011)

Die Werbung hat Einfluss auf mich genommen....

aus der TAAHM-Vorschau:

Ilhama feat. Dj OGB - Bei mir bist du scheen 

Ich bekomms net ausm Kopf :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Fi8-7HRhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hell yeah!


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> hell yeah!



Haben die nen neuen Frontman oder war der Kerl ENDLICH MAL beim Friseur? Diese ekelhafte Emo-Matte ging ja gar nicht. Den Bart mag ich auch, hui.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haben die nen neuen Frontman oder war der Kerl ENDLICH MAL beim Friseur? Diese ekelhafte Emo-Matte ging ja gar nicht. Den Bart mag ich auch, hui.



Nein ist der alte, die typische Post-Hardcore-Band- Frisur stand ihm auch nie, das tragen eher die "Spargelstangen" im Buisness. 

Schade, dass bei AA Studio besser ist als Live :/


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schade, dass bei AA Studio besser ist als Live :/



Das ist leider bei erschreckend vielen Bands so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzEomnQghTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit
Deanne ist Schuld.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=vy9pK4iekIs
Lässt sich nicht einbetten.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2011)

aus den alten Zeiten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyMhzikCAQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

...den aktuellen PCG-Podcast. KKND, Submarine Titans, ach ja... schöne alte Zeiten. ;-)

Im Hintergrund läuft der Soundtrack zu WOW:Cataclysm.


----------



## Raffzahl (11. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9bBcHUghno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (12. November 2011)

grad Hangover 1 angeschaut - jetzt an teil 2 dran 


aaaaaw yeaaaaaaaah


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxPeOAcl0lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich gar nicht meine Musik, aber es passt einfach so gut. *____*


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Bämf!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rorT7Cf9SYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2K-Vpsfq5-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeef (12. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bYIAjw7oF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2011)

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir TES V holen werde ...
Hatte jahrelang fasziniert Morrowind mit hunderten von AddOns gespielt (englisch/deutsch)
Dann spielte ich ne zeitlang den Nachfolger TES IV-Oblivion, der mich aber schwer enttäuschte.

Ob es sich nun wieder rentiert, sich das Skyrim anzuschauen ? .......
Wir man bei dem Auftauchen meines alten Namens - ah das isser ja wieder - der ****** ^^ ausrufen? ...
der ******, der nicht Mod bei Ubisoft werden wollte ....
der ******, der schon zu Morrowind-Zeiten in Cyrodill - der Hauptstadt Oblivions war ...

*in Erinnerung schweb*

Grüße nach Austria @ Tom

Skyrim Playthrough Part1 (HD 1080p)


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HiRyFzeg7mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






greetz


----------



## FreezeHit (12. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8xTkJAWn0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eigentlich eher der Metal fan, aber zurzeit hör ich alles


----------



## Deathstyle (13. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fj75RctWyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das könnte ich mir den ganzen Tag angucken xD


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9u-8JK0Fdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach scheisse, Pi wurde ja schon vor kurzem gepostet. Egal, der Song ist großartig, auch wenn es "nur" ein Cover ist.

Und da ich heute miese Laune habe, zieh ich mir das jetzt zum 100. mal rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jf2MsqC-LiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein persönlicher Dauerbrenner, wenn es um schlechte Stimmung geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<333


----------



## Kamsi (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1gH_cjdb60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2_uUtZwEYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3.


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Dwcg9ha3mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



KURT KRÖMER!! 

In letzter Zeit mag ich Sido auch ganz gerne. Und der Song ist großartig und hat eine echt gescheite Aussage. Fesch sieht der Kerl mittlerweile auch noch aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiCJR5IXMWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Obwohl ich das erste Album überhaupt net mochte, find ich das echt gut. Geht direkt ins Ohr ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. November 2011)

FUN FUN FUN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uSw8XcWihs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KvphaUYqgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (15. November 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BwLtTa2trRs[/youtube]

Krach <3


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2011)

@ Manowår

Hört sich allerdings stimmig und nett an. 
...........................

Ich bin gerade zur Abwechslung auch mal außerhalb von youtube stöbern ...

Booka Shade ~ Bad Love
[myvideo]7488531[/myvideo]
Hmm, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl - sie haben 2x Dasselbe zusammengeschnitten -
nur, um eine längeres Musikstück zu haben.

greetz


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-n_ImY5A-S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. November 2011)

Im TV läuft nebenbei Pro7 (was auch immer da grad drin is :O) und ich höre dem neuen Scorpions Live Album zu (fast am Ende, Rock you like a Hurricane läuft atm. <3). Dazu noch alte Gronkh Minecraft LP´s. :-)


----------



## mastergamer (17. November 2011)

Ich hör' grad das neue Lied von "The Sick Remains!" Aufjedenfall sehr empfehlenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Autour_rBkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82N3iOVoR54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm! <3


----------



## FreezeHit (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28owz6RdBec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CArejI2nZLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2011)

völlig verfälscht, die Stimme von Snoop Dogg ...
dazu noch etwas von 'nem anderen Musikstück (Felix: Don't you want me) benutzt ...

klingt dennoch nett

[myvideo]8159226[/myvideo]

greetz


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kw6RR3IRjQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9Nuv4Uxz_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2011)

Aktuell den Arrietty Soundtrack




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_bQrw2zHk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (21. November 2011)

Z.Z isn Big Bang Theory Marathon an der Reihe, natürlich O ton


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

5 Centimeters Per Second, sehr schöner Film




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxKn5AwOTis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjFm-FysOco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ot6By1qWnAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm <3


----------



## Kamsi (22. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSkb0kDacjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bekannt aus dem AC3 Tv Spot


----------



## Alux (22. November 2011)

nom nom nom





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAjhG09X9YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




geht schon wieder nicht -.-


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtmplT-64S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin heute aggro, da muss sowas einfach sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin heute aggro, da muss sowas einfach sein.



/same





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EozyGU7ZMqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. November 2011)

Mario RMX...:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Chj2ilXAcMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




einfach zu geil


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

Bei mir laufen gerade das neue Album von Coldplay und auch von Pan Pot Captain my Captain, das sind mal gute Lieder für den noch langen Tag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcJmE4c50K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grade wieder gefunden, wie ich das früher (und auch heute) geliebt habe.... Chester is such a beast


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2011)

btw beast ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifDYgViP2_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da muss dat Chester noch hinkommen. 
God of stage  und ein hammer Song.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

Dave kann man nicht mit Chester vergleichen  Zwar sind beide mit ihren Bands sehr erfolgreich und haben quasi auch ihr Genre beeinflusst, aber Depeche Mode ist nochmal ne Stufe höher als LP 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROpg5lC_oaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch so ein Beast


----------



## Terrascream (24. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27L4kpONKpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mal etwas Kultur <3 <3


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oldschool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NI3rhr87e6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AYxA8O44n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Alten höre ich immer wieder gerne ...


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Korn
> Noch so ein Beast



Mal ernsthaft..nicht bei dem, was aus dem und der Band geworden ist.
Die älteren Sachen hör ich ab und zu noch sehr gern, aber ab der Untouchabels, ists doch einfach nur schlimm geworden..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdpfrKLH-iA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Knallfix (25. November 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disco Disco 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AE3m8DM8Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



good good


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft..nicht bei dem, was aus dem und der Band geworden ist.
> Die älteren Sachen hör ich ab und zu noch sehr gern, aber ab der Untouchabels, ists doch einfach nur schlimm geworden..




Deine Meinung, ok. Aber nicht jede band macht in ihrer Geschichte immer die gleiche Musik. 

Naja, Dubstep ist eh so ein Thema, entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wraWELG0jmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2011)

Was ist an dem Song von Korn bitte Dubstep? Da sind nen paar Elektrosounds mit reingemischt aber von Dubstep merke ich da nicht viel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Bq4c28k80w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Et_E4M4JgIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Der 331Erock Kanal bei Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/331Erock

Der Typ ist einfach genial...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. November 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/dreamhackTV/popout


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnFlmwthMxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. November 2011)

Grade Hard Soul, Alligatoah, Sudden, DNP, Timi und dann alle zusammen. 
Man war das geil.. aber ich habe keine Stimme mehr :\


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46EXY4oP1Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song steckt seit gestern in meinem Kopf, ist auch das einzige


----------



## Raema (28. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBYrMEW9-Rw

Bei der Musik macht das Hausaufgaben machen doch Spaß


----------



## Deanne (28. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFxqJbGHmWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (28. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxpYF1mUxOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkwGy7cSWoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ziemlich dope (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKyBOYBn07g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Immer wieder schön, die werden noch ganz groß rauskommen


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2011)

[sub]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/sub][sup]GOA[/sup]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTQfNj9xYXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akn_XUb3fRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Skatero (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich höre gerade einige Lieder von Cro. 
Ab und zu auch noch ein bisschen Kollegah.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3p57sJwL8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaXEsMgMz8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Abend mit ein wenig Dubstep ausklingen lassen


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlqN54V0x8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm!


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ohrwurm!



Meine Augen Q_Q


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KPbWMI8Efw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSiOeyKMPLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aAVIUhymUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + http://www.rainymood.com/

AWESOME! D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHrJn38Rlsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So unglaublich gut...


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So unglaublich gut...



Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, aber ich werde total aggressiv, wenn ich Max Herre sehe oder höre. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5Dr46U5gaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich eine scheiß Band und qualitativ auch nicht besonders hochwertig, aber es tauchte gerade in meiner Playlist auf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte Max Herres Part auch Sammy singen können, ich finde die Lyrics einfach so unglaublich gut. Er prangert eher indirekt verschiedene Themen an, aber mit solch einem Flow. Gehört für mich zu den besten deutschen Künstlern.

BTW: Deez Nutz "durfte" ich bei der Never Say Die Tour live sehen... es gibt wirklich nicht viele Bands, bei denen ich vorzeitig die Halle verlassen möchte. Dann waren sie auch noch Headliner....


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BTW: Deez Nutz "durfte" ich bei der Never Say Die Tour live sehen... es gibt wirklich nicht viele Bands, bei denen ich vorzeitig die Halle verlassen möchte. Dann waren sie auch noch Headliner....



Ich hab sie auch gesehen, bei der gleichen Tour in Köln. Das ganze Gehabe des Frontmans und diese "Tough Guy"-Nummer ist mir ziemlich auf den Sack gegangen, aber die Suicide Silence-Jugend liebt die Band scheinbar.


----------



## orkman (7. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, aber ich werde total aggressiv, wenn ich Max Herre sehe oder höre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefaellt mir jedenfalls besser als das shikari video oben wo man erst ab 1:48 sagen kann dass es musik is ... und dann noch... 
nur beim i hustle everything wiederholt er sich zu oft fuer meinen geschmack


----------



## iShock (7. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



luuuuuuuv

soll endlich januar werden >_<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> luuuuuuuv
> 
> soll endlich januar werden >_<



Knapper Monat noch :3

@orkmann 

man muss halt drauf stehen. Die Mischung Electronic, Post-Hardcore, Rap vermischt mit (ver-)urteilenden Texten unserer Gesellschaft gefällt nicht jedem, mir aber seeehr


----------



## iShock (7. Dezember 2011)

naja sie entwickeln sich halt ständig weiter

TTTS, Common Dreads und jetzt die neuen Songs - sind halt schon sehr unterschiedlich (von Hybrid fang ich gar nicht erst an :s) - aber bleibt irgendwie doch eindeutig Enter Shikari ^-^

hmm kauf ich mir die single heut noch über iTunes oder warte ich so lange :-I...

wird wahrscheinlich gekauft :-D


http://www.youtube.com/pietsmittie#p/c/09EDE47C4858719D/48/LqaOcS2Qnwc schau ich grad (glaub kanalvideos kann man net einbetten ) und zu faul rauszusuchen PP


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Hot Fuzz, einfach genial


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uq3px_URCuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathil (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir grade den Film " Unstopable " reingezogen... der Film hat Klasse, aber irgendwie isser gleichzeitig auch langweilig - ein Zug, ein anderer Zug, beide fahren aneinander, der erste Zug bremst, finito...


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2011)

Starcraft 2 - Mal nem ordentlichen Zerg beim spielen zuguggen damit ich wieder einsteigen kann :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Fi8-7HRhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FML 

"I knew when i first saw you..."


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2011)

Mehr passende Stimmung und Wetter ist nötig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPFPVd3L3Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJKH5Mxb0JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe heute "Donnerwetter" bei Saturn gefunden und direkt mitgenommen. Hat sich gelohnt, großartiges Album. Und der Track ist einfach brillant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

Wo wir grad bei Pi sind ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6w8F83tIiAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juchu, es hat geklappt .... mein erster großer HD Upload





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnjXUx_3gNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


recorded/mixed with Mediaplayer, Fraps, Macheta & FreeStudio

greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeCFbh7tzB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mensch ich wollte One Of These Days posten und nichtmal das gabs bei Youtube - gut das ich nicht was wirklich altes von denen gesucht habe -.-


----------



## Knallfix (14. Dezember 2011)

> After 30 years working on their respective ongoing music projects, Vince Clarke (Erasure / Yazoo / Depeche Mode) and Martin L. Gore (Depeche Mode) come together for the first time since 1981 as VCMG to release a brand new album preceded by a series of EPs.
> 
> VCMG is the fruit of initially tentative discussion and subsequent enthused collaboration where Vince and Martin, both influential as pioneers in electronic music, get to exercise their lifelong love of the genre as the techno inspired VCMG.
> 
> The first release is an EP entitled Spock. EP1 / SPOCK will feature remixes from Edit-Select, aka Tony Scott, the UK DJ / producer and founder of EditSelect Records whose previous remix credits include Speedy J, Death In Vegas and Gary Beck; Regis, British techno musician Karl O’Connor, member of the Sandwell District collective and co-founder of Downwards Records); DVS1, Brooklyn based producer Derek VanScoten (Radiohead / Sleigh Bells / Emancipator); plus XOQ, the alter ego of Californian Überzone / Q, who mixed the VCMG album.



*unz* *unz*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qq0eEQCRpT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKTpWi5itOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I used to be an adventurer like you, but then I took a laser to the knee...

Manchmal sind die Kommis unter den Videos auch echt geil


----------



## Rattenjunge8080 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir läuft grad Bullet for my Valentine- halt eher die Metal Schiene   ansonsten kann ich sehr den StarFM From Hell-Stream empfehlen!  guckt ihr hier:  klick


----------



## Noxiel (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Dropkick Murphys - Shipping up to Boston.

Der Song geht einfach so rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0hxyTXnpWP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ist was dran.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue mir gerade das Buffed-Video von dem SW:TOR Charaktereditor an. Selbst da gibts schon Gespiegelei, die Rassen (warum sind die überhaupt verschieden?) sind Humans, Cyborgs und die anderen beiden sind nur anders coloriert als beim Gegenpart - das' ja affig. Die Narben usw. sind auch für jede Rasse gleich, also wenn man da in die Tiefe gehen möchte ist der Editor nicht sonderlich umfangreich. Die Körperform-Einstellungen finde ich allerdings super und auch die Grafik macht jetzt einen besseren Eindruck.
Ich bin allerdings froh mir das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oymDCTVwrhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unschlagbar


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTfTouIra0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2011)

ma wieder Dick Figures durchschauen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg248PSWrCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_iOTpUAAdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lange nicht mehr gehört... <3


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Dezember 2011)

Yo Konov, das Video ist ja der OBERHAMMER. Als eingefleischter Metaller und Musiker kann ich seeeeehr gut verstehen, warum er die fast 4,5 min das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommt.

VIRTUOS bin sogar fast geneigt zu sagen

genial VIRTUOS






so long 


Ford


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Dezember 2011)

UUUHHHHUUUUHU doppelpost.....

na ja hier der Link zu dem was ich gerade und sehr oft höre.



Surfmusik-NDR-info

joa, warum hör ich "NDR-Info"? hmmm besser als mein Tinitus. Ausserdem haben die ab 23:05 ein meist gutes alternatives Musikprogramm.


so long 


Ford


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJe5bYYKAaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh Gott, genau so sieht es aus! Der Mann hat so recht, ich lach mich kaputt. Herrlich.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyDr0O4kHGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin dieses Jahr Silvester einfach nur eingeladen, super angenehm. Mein halber Freundeskreis tingelt nach Leipzig zu Freunden. Wenn die einzige Frage, die man sich zu Silvester stellen muss, ist wie man das Sofa mit dem Zug von Hannover nach Leipzig bekommt dann ist auch diese Feierproblematik gegessen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich sitze inner Schule und schaue auf die Überreste eines Datenbankmodells an unserem Whiteboard, wenn ich nicht geistesabwesend auf den Overheadprojektor starre, auf dem unserer Rechnungswesen-Lehrer gerade seine Lösungen fertig kritzelt... Hübsches Bild zum Wochenausklang oder?


----------



## Grushdak (16. Dezember 2011)

The Happy Song...............................................................................................................Happy Klima Song
[myvideo]2119570[/myvideo] und [myvideo]3627918[/myvideo] 

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vov0yT7qnVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja....


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich...wie kann man so gequirlte Scheiße hören?!

Das ist nur aggressiv und krank, sorry. Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...wie kann man so gequirlte Scheiße hören?!
> 
> Das ist nur aggressiv und krank, sorry. Oo



Musst dich nicht entschuldigen, ich finde, dass Volksmusik auch gequirlte Scheiße und krank ist. Und es wirkt halt schon sehr... heftig.

Nur hat der Text von dem Song oben mehr Hintergrund also so mancher Song (eigentlich als jeder Song) aus der Volksmusik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOBkvSoz7kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Fnatic Shushei :3

Ich liebe diesen Kerl und seine Spielweise


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fnatic Shushei :3
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Kerl und seine Spielweise



Nur failt er atm irgendwie ziemlich oft 

Ausser wenn er Low Level Acc spielt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmaH62j0g_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


omg^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27DQa1z54g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJX0o0Z5T0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Au ja wird das Album episch o


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2011)

Lachflash inc





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwvT85QZfbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2011)

Drop da Science!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0kXkWXSXRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## noggaman (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich höre gerade:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugJi4QLqp80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil ich Ska voll geil finde und ich aus polSKA komme. 
Do the SKA do the SKA made in polSKA! SKA! SKA! SKA! SKA!
Da is der Name halt programm. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiyAwrpUxvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh ja, sweet memories


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uYST9R9Z58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

http://youtu.be/AGm-drLdZOk
Freue mich drauf den mal live zu sehen.

/e
Ich check das mit dem einbinden auch nicht - mal funktionierts, mal nicht -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2011)

So, damit auch ja niemand schlafen kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuKjBIBBAL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> So, damit auch ja niemand schlafen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck wie geil is das denn xD ... krass


----------



## win3ermute (19. Dezember 2011)

Wegen der Warteschlangen und weil der "StarWars"-Song einer ansonsten eher StarTrek-orientierten Nerd-Truppe (die nennen sich sogar "S.P.O.C.K.") der beste ihrer Laufbahn ist:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSFp6q3Ywv4[/youtube]

"...tired of being... tired of war... a stormtrooper..."

PS: Eine Compilation ihrer Club-Hits bekommt man am günstigsten über eBay - habe dort mein "Limited Digi-Pack" mitsamt "Stormtroopers" und "Never trust a Klingon" für gerade mal einen Euro ersteigert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hc5Kk33wsqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie lange ich die nicht mehr gehört habe... schade, dass der Sänger die Band verlassen hat


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xh_9QhRzJEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus aktuellem Anlass.


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2011)

Limitless ... einfach mal nen interessanten film schauen


----------



## Grushdak (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wx_J3LKvI58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMTyvdqmyC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH MEIN GOTT


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8rjrPIGZ5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich hasse ich Weihnachtslieder, aber das Cover ist klasse. Hach...


----------



## iShock (20. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



me gusta .___.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2011)

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGott

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGotOhMeinGottOhMeinGott

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGott

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGott

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGotOhMeinGott

OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGott 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqW_RsugUD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGott
> 
> OhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGottOhMeinGotOhMeinGottOhMeinGott
> 
> ...



Das ist mir ein Fullquote wert *________________* Dieser Gesang... whoa


----------



## iShock (21. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnE_Uk8bXpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2011)

Und so beginnt das Jahr der Hölle... das... WARTEN! ^^


----------



## Deanne (22. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4dyNGVgTak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Großartiger Song. Ich mag den Text und kriege die Melodie nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2011)

Als wir in Fukuoka waren haben die Softbank Hawks die japanischen Meisterschaften gewonnen. Einen Tag danach wurde dieser Song 24/7 in allen Supermärkten und großen Boutiquen gespielt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McuCy_ToG2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgZck6zmCCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So gut...


----------



## skyline930 (23. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJ-U-Oh5_Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooah <3


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

http://youtu.be/-RhLReCtFzQ


----------



## iShock (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCFN4k0sllw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 :-)


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RwxjFQmu2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivvinbkqQ_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> :-)



<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hI_w6a8UfXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hasse diese Band so abgrundtief, weil sie nicht nach Hamburg zum Konzert kommen. Das Lied ist trotzdem schön, hasse sie aber immer noch


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kEO1oqSQMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich liebe es einfach! <3


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2011)

LUSTIG





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAa3DjFg0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2011)

Fluch der Karibik (3?) auf Sat1


----------



## Grushdak (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[sup]Classics [/sup]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWKG1XuJW_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Grushdak (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein vorletzter Eintrag hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schaut nicht zu lange auf die Bilder! 
Macht's gut!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ovbE9pSXIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mein vorletzter Eintrag hier ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du auch, tschüss 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3432i7BeS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic Intro is Epic *_*


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYARqsfQYW8


Dieses Video zeigt auf eine wie ich finde lustige Weise wieso man keine Drogen nehmen sollte=D


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuxbvEexHg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Weil es einfach Pflicht und Kult zu Sylvester ist. Und da ich morgen keine Möglichkeit habe ins Internet zu kommen, höre ich es einfach jetzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AmlCBBpOjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tolles Lied <3


----------



## Kamsi (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toqBmK5SWD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alterac123 (30. Dezember 2011)

Das macht irgendwie traurig:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmlTHfVaU9o&feature=related


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (30. Dezember 2011)

Captain America - BluRay

... auch wenn ich ansonsten eher kritisch bin, was Patriotismus (weltweit) angeht, ist das eine sehr gute Comic-Verfilmung.

"...will you be ok?"

"Yes, but... I had a date." ;-)

Was für ein Ende... Männer finden es lustig, Frauen versaut es den ganzen Film.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9PkFFVX1fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Gelehrten streiten sich noch, ob nu dieser Song oder ein anderer der beste Song der '90er ist. Unzweifelhaft ist, daß er zu den besten Songs aller Zeiten gehört:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj22hQCjuJA[/youtube]

Raw! Pure! Und ich stand "damals" mitten drin und hab' das gefeiert!

Genau wie das hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSf6B6HhCSE[/youtube]

Bizarre '97 (mit Bush, Tonic, Faith no more, Skunk Anansie, Rammstein, Dinosaur Jr., Prong, Marilyn Manson, Foo Fighters, Krupps (jawoll!), Bloodhound Gang und einigem mehr dürfte das Festival meines Lebens gewesen sein!

A propos Krupps:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh41RQj1z9k[/youtube]

Noch ein wenig Bush, als man sie noch hören konnte:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g37RMjKyzg[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXLN_Isus98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Lied, gestern entdeckt

But I will take you for another waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Ogil (1. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKyxKXBK3OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eJcnuztiZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Omg, das hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gehört! Was habe ich den Song geliebt. <3


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Ich feier dieses Lied so hart.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oihkTtrSrWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9wgFCUQZxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0:15 beginnt der richtige Song... alle, die das Game gespielt, haben werden es lieben


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2012)

Was ich gerade sehe:

NHL WinterClassic 2012 on CBC


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-VSACVyb2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann vieles sagen, aber die Instrumentals vom Album und besonders Alligator Blood sind einfach nur genial... dieses ganze Sykes-gehate geht einem zwar auch schon aufn Sack, aber der Song mit nem kraftvollen Sänger...


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich feier dieses Lied so hart.
> 
> ***



Das erinnert mich stark an Machinae Supremacy

Ich feiere gerade dazu ab 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFqPEA42Yhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ql3pBSTl58s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es muss ja nicht immer nur Krach und Gebrülle sein. Irgendwie beruhigt mich diese Musik auf wundersame Art und Weise.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Um mal ausnahmsweise was konstruktives beizutragen: kann man überhaupt mit normalen Ohren da einen Text verstehen? Ich hör da irgendwie nur GRÄHRÄHWÄHWÄHGRRRRRRAAAAAH

EDIT: Ich mein das von Shaki...äh Shikari.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Das von ihm hör ich zwar nicht, aber Death Metal ist da wohl "schlimmer" und wenn man sowas hört, versteht man es auch. 
Es grüßt, der freundliche dmetal Sänger


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um mal ausnahmsweise was konstruktives beizutragen: kann man überhaupt mit normalen Ohren da einen Text verstehen? Ich hör da irgendwie nur GRÄHRÄHWÄHWÄHGRRRRRRAAAAAH
> 
> EDIT: Ich mein das von Shaki...äh Shikari.



Ich nehme an du hast nur die ersten paar Sekunden gehört  ... die Gröhlen nicht nur. Für dich gibts aber auch etwas zum üben.



Deanne schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht immer nur Krach und Gebrülle sein. Irgendwie beruhigt mich diese Musik auf wundersame Art und Weise.



Da schließe ich mich an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7vrQKLpklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Perfekte Übung, danke! 

BTW: Schönes Lied, so Musik mag ich dann viel lieber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich verstehe es fast komplett... es gibt aber definitiv schlimmere Bands (richtiger Death Metal wie Manowar schon sagte oder auch Death"core".).


----------



## Manowar (6. Januar 2012)

^als Beispiel mal dafür:


Heute gibts nen Chris Barnes Tag..
Also Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under und Torture Killer.
Nachher bring ich dann ein paar Menschen um und fresse deren Gehirne.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gNhN6lT-y5U[/youtube]


----------



## Felix^^ (6. Januar 2012)

Scrubs


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZt4w1gQz5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genetikk <3

Vodoozirkus gleich vorbestellt, kanns gar nicht erwarten bis es am 24.02 kommt <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRtPSt7TKOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Träume ich noch ? *-*


----------



## skyline930 (7. Januar 2012)

^ whoawhoawhoawhoa wie geil ist das denn bitte? :O Der 2 Track ist ja mal unglaublich gut!

Epischer Lachflash:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooAVURtjWkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist maln guter Song! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist maln guter Song! http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y



srsly ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOZlAunMb8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




waren das noch Zeiten...


----------



## skyline930 (7. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist maln guter Song! http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y



-.-


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2012)

Jacqueline Mannering hats richtig drauf, ihre Stimme ist geil und zu der Gitarre muss ich nix sagen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9FZXqlStZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIapvy0AJag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kriegt bock aufs Moshen, hammer geiler Song


----------



## iShock (8. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ua6APEgi2HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nicht mehr lange <3


----------



## Kamsi (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8395848/Within_Temptation_Fire_and_Ice

Nachdem die gema jetzt schon offizielle videos von offiziellen youtube channels blocked nur weil sie ihr schutzgeld nicht bekommen haben veröffentlich die band jetzt auf myvideo


----------



## Nathil (9. Januar 2012)

the cast of buffed - 280

weil es schön ist euch zu zu hören


----------



## Deanne (9. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bKoahtmcHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe Smosh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zWPv64utqBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ohhhhhrwurm ~.~


----------



## tonygt (10. Januar 2012)

Viel Bum Bum und wenig Bla Bla 
Ab 0:40 gehts richtig los.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEib_1d9vY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie ich wette das die hälfte der User sich ein bisschen was anderes vorgestellt hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlfZDOh_Beg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh Gott Ohrwurm


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

two and a half man mit dem cutcher


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2012)

ja das schau ich auch grad


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2012)

FIRE!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r32LcBqiv7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video ist ja schrecklich, dafür ist das Lied gut ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3DFfvNKxmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH MEIN GOTT!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lX1egjG_3NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eins muss man sagen, die Videos von Motionless in White sind schon... genial.


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2012)

Diverse Lieder von System of a Down bzw, Serj Tankian als Solokünstler und grad das gesehen ich brech weg vor lachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUEreQE2rGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer findet den lilanen Link?


----------



## Thjodrerir (11. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoiwkFzqmF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn die Rift Soundtracks sind miserabel.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAVv6g8KcWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0zRm5jVbEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sooooooo schöööön!


----------



## iShock (12. Januar 2012)

dafuq




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJnn-wMPU9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: o_o





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOMIBdM6N7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PSxtJNp9Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Verdammt interessant!


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSJWwlBbE-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2012)

Wie...geil..ist DAS DENN BITTE?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksPL2J2NIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum kannte ich diesen Rapper bis jetzt noch nicht? *____*


----------



## iShock (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqi0DwNLJdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lseB0Y0eQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm. <3


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKF45TvUVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gott aller Götter!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SRRExSiAds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe sie so sehr <3


----------



## Deanne (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXd2SzCIEgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gehen live übelst ab und der Frontman ist so eine Schnitte. 

(Naja, okay, in dem Video zuletzt weniger. ^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2012)

Das neue Big Pink Album. Allerdigs schon den letzten Song:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHSVGkRWZfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anders als das erste Album, aber immer noch gut.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Januar 2012)

Grad gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKmtM1pUO3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoG4lzez10U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch mehr als ein Monat warten bis das Album kommt. Ich kann langsam nichtmehr warten ._.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkfN9fvuVNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (15. Januar 2012)

Scrubs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IySyljx3nEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marsimoto - Grüner Samt, tolles Album


----------



## Königmarcus (15. Januar 2012)

Lost, Staffel 5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iOrvktsLGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Januar 2012)

Marktcheck in der ARD. Es geht um McDonalds. Interessant, interessant.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Marktcheck in der ARD. Es geht um McDonalds. Interessant, interessant.



Ich finds erstaunlich wie Medien immer Sachen rauskramen die ich seit Jahren weiss


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2012)

http://www.horizont.net/kreation/radio/pages/protected/show.php?id=409733



Augen zu machen und zuhören. Und wer spricht den Spot.... Barney. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gerade recherchiert und tatsächlich, der Syncronsprecher ist ein und derselbe. Hihi


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.horizont....w.php?id=409733
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hörs nicht raus^^


Ich liebe es <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tdZx0gMAR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d13FKQP7u10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2012)

http://www.joindota.com/en/live/tobiwan

Das Spiel mit dem deutschen Team ist leider vorbei.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tua sollte viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Seine Musik ist extrem gut und einzigartig.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2012)

This!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxbuxWqnx7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P1ZX4HTtzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nastrovje!


----------



## iShock (22. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l08l33kaJDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oasnbzEMV08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2012)

Salsa Online-Radio: http://www.surfmusik.de/genre/salsa.html


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mghhLqu31cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44wy5rWhUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vyrgy_cnXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wahre Worte


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich warte seit ka wie vielen jahren drauf, das sie das buch endlich verfilmen und endlich ist es so weit *.* freu mich echt wie n kleines kind auf den film xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpYOwFSijTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (25. Januar 2012)

Nein, nein, das Lied mögen wir nicht! Ich muss davon immer heulen, das höre ich mir nicht mehr an.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQktIMIxeFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser als das Original.


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZ_PMGZl5xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5Qn5PayxR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKBPNaVFZH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wollte eig. das Lied "Mp3 Player" posten aber davon gibts bei Youtube noch nichts und ich bin auch zu faul es hochzuladen. Tua <3 Er beweist es mir immerwieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, das Lied mögen wir nicht! Ich muss davon immer heulen, das höre ich mir nicht mehr an.



Live ist der Song einfach nur unglaublich schön, weil wirklich jeder ihn kennt und mitsingen kann, als sie es während des Konzertes in HH spielten, bekam ich Gänsehaut. Normal höre ich ihn aber auch sehr wenig an, keine Ahnung wieso...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ye0XhDdbFs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Noch so einer...


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Januar 2012)

STÄNDERTIME! 
Zu geil ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbHYq3xGVMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> STÄNDERTIME!
> Zu geil ^^



The Lonely Island auf Deutsch  Aber wirklich geil gemacht, bleibt total im Ohr ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAYL5H46QnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hat mich teilweise an das hier erinnert


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> STÄNDERTIME!
> Zu geil ^^
> 
> 
> ...



haha ... die bahn kommt peunktlich ---> staendertime ...
und der schluss ist auch gut mit ich hack ihn ab , nein er ist noch nuetzlich etc... xD 

BTT: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VgLKXD-BoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaxOqTwcVdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nice.


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I0hD5jLvas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DER Party-Hit 2012!


----------



## tonygt (30. Januar 2012)

Genialer Film mit bewegender Musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOlzcdy2pXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCVD57grVaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nächste Woche gehts ab in die Highlands


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Je länger man das hört, desto besser wirds. Wenn man jetzt die Worte noch halbwegs nachsprechen könnte wärs tatsächlich Schlagerhit-Kandidat!


----------



## Fredericus (30. Januar 2012)

Mein Link

1976 die Band das erste mal in Frankfurt in der Festhalle gesehen. Hatten damals den ersten Einsatz eines 3-D Lasers in einer Show. Stellt euch 10.000 Menschen mit heruntergeklappter Kinnlade und totenstill vor, als eine, damals noch monochrome, Tänzerin aus einer Leinwand steigt und dreidimensional über den Köpfen der Zuschauer durch die halle hüpft. xD xD XD

Laßt es euch gut gehen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4E1M6paW_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hätte es so gerne live gehört, aber er hat es leider nicht gespielt. :-(


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Good ol' Borgore.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HmgWKHC5rCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wOoLLDXbDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist im März mit Casper auf Tour, mhh mhh mhh... besser als die Vorband letztes Jahr (Vierkantlagerirgendwas) isser auf jeden Fall..


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Cas kann bald Vorband für Cro machen wenn das so weiter geht  Cro spielt in 2 Monaten mit Rockstah hier in Hannover und die Karten waren schneller weg als die für Pi.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR86qsU3PRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gefällt mir schonmal viel besser, mal schauen vielleicht treten die da auch zsm auf


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Sein Intro vom 2ten Album ist genial, aber er hat durchaus nen paar coole Tracks - wär nur schön wenn er jetzt mal auf eigenen Beats weitermacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7hWBhO7oTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hau mich weg xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sMzI6bhKbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Az_7U0-cK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab mich gerade an n paar alte lieder erinnert die ich seit jahren nicht mehr gehört habe^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wwi2hYGU-Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## baum2go (2. Februar 2012)

Absolut Top :






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuyD0_tTPDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Millijana (3. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg1ElmVQ2pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbWyWalxKec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live fast and breake it all!


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, das haben wir doch alle selbst schon erlebt - wer kennt sie nicht, die übergroßen weißen Enten, die uneingeladen auf der Party erscheinen und abrocken? Dieses Problem gibt es offenbar schon seit 1965 - warum berichtet darüber nie die Presse, um das Problem endlich (oder entlich?) zu lösen?

The Incredible Rockin' Ducks

(Szene ist aus Bert I. "Zwergenhirn" Gordons "Village of the Giants" - fragt nicht...)


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AVdMOgrVa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weil ich grad noch drüber geschrieben habe...


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

Oh gott, ich muss das jetzt teilen: 

http://www.rainymood.com/

http://endlessvideo.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k

http://www.freesound.org/people/reinsamba/sounds/18766/


*Öffnet jedes einzelne in einem seperaten Tab auf, und geniesst es. UND AUF JEDEN FALL ALLE VIDEOS GLEICHZEITIG HÖREN!!   *


----------



## Slayed (6. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rL-Ia_T_zS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxRMFwPpkBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pr_fv7C6BG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 <3


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Deftones - Back to School
Lange nichtmehr gehört 

/e
Einbetten will schonwieder nicht <.<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rA8XLhl1hF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Band ist zwar allgemein nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber "Songs für Liam" sticht schon ziemlich heraus, geiles Lied.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.horizont....w.php?id=409733
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passend dazu:


Christine Stichler spricht Robin und auch Liara T'Soni (ME)

Hubertus von Lerchenfeld spricht Marshall und Jeff Moreau (ME)

Philipp Moog als Barney und Lee Adama (BSG)




Besonders bei ersten beiden gehen lustige Sachen im Kopf ab xD


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. Februar 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xl50YEvyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja, ich kann mit Paramore eigentlich ja gar nichts anfangen, aber von dem Song fühle ich mich gerade sehrsehrsehr verstanden.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (11. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIea3I7Pix4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin mal wieder auf'm BM-Trip.


----------



## Knallfix (12. Februar 2012)

Ok ich wusste es nicht, dat Checker macht Musik 0o schon seit Ewigkeiten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjO1bMHbDpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlkPAk1br-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Il-JV_RejiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnkUenKjL6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich feier die Jungs so hart


----------



## Deanne (13. Februar 2012)

Scheiß auf die Musik, die Band würde ich mir auch taub angucken. Mike Hranica!! <3


Ach ja, ich mag die Jungs auch mit Sound.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Selbst ich als Mann muss sagen... Hut ab  

Fragt sich, was er (und die Band) gegen Europa hat, wo sie jetzt grade NUR in den UK touren und danach wieder abhauen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0_D4jQMssI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So langsam entwickelt sich ADTR zu meiner absoluten Lieblingsband...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Derp Face


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würde ja den üblichen Youtube-Link posten, aber den gibts nicht mit Video und das ist bei dem Track einfach zu gut:

Bleeding Through - Kill To Believe

Ay <3


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66o3TzXA72E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon die rappen aber es klingt geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ow0v_A_1wTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ADTR läuft grad bei mir rauf und runter <3


----------



## skyline930 (15. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDmCA0xBnpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geiles Lied.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenns schlecht läuft gibt's immernoch Queen


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Om2i-VS4rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (16. Februar 2012)

Fuck YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!   

Besonders empfehlenswert ab ca. 1:50min!    Scheiße...ich krieg immer wieder n Eargasm. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaiHTvifGt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Den ganzen Teil vor 1:40 kann man vergessen, aber dann... holy shit


----------



## Legendary (16. Februar 2012)

Jap, selten so ein episches Hardstyle Lied gehört. <3

Das hier ist auch verdammt gut: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFyVdItksX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wU2vCGJub1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-jiot0fSvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z29basl7Lcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein verdammt geiler Song.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Februar 2012)

333SDK - 3X3


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Also ich steh ja irgendwie voll auf das Lied. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUoeXbQd6c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

erinnert mich an 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGOx4oG3Q3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*duck*

aber scheint das nach männerchöre atm trendig werden ^^

sunyo hört dir mal aug youtube gregorians an die gabs schon bevor männerchöre trend wurden ^^


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Gregorian hört sich für mich dann schon eher nach "Kirchenmusik" an. 
Da fehlt mir dann doch der Touch Irish Folk, der mich irgendwie fesselt.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Irish Folk, der mich irgendwie fesselt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAIEjbu6ass

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Göttlich! Das hat einfach was.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gäbs dann noch ^^ 

bekannt aus dem film departed ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Flogging Molly... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Darauf ein Guinness


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2012)

Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGyPuey-1Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Flogging Molly gefällt mir auch sehr gut! 



Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen!


War bei uns gestern DER Hit! Naja, zumindest was die Männer betrifft.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

arghs sunyo ich hör wegen dir youtube santiano rauf und runter ^^

besonders 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8s-o1SXe3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hats mir angetan ^^


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2012)

Aufdrehen ... Starten ... Zurücklehnen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnrIxAFqJSc[/youtube]


----------



## Sunyo (21. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> arghs sunyo ich hör wegen dir youtube santiano rauf und runter ^^



Hehe, so muss das!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2012)

Boah, da muss ich mit machen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JhVWsc5Xgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxFIQSZpqcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iShwfrX7qsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2012)

mit mein Lieblingslied von Bob Geldof ...
dazu ein genialer Videoschnitt 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CfxkFj8iAg[/youtube]


----------



## Sunyo (22. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eti21PVHXrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Vipq31sKos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Macht so ein bisschen den Kopf frei..


----------



## iShock (22. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4bbXHZ6jY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2v3ZlWqxaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (23. Februar 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2o99jGlZ2o[/youtube]


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mir grad das hier angeguckt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N14VZqCJdqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (24. Februar 2012)

Irish Rover ohne The Pogues?
Geht ja gar nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaHMG_SvUkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_And now for something completely different_ ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dicPz71-rVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eecFm2iRo7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würd sie SOFORT heiraten...


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

Mir graut vor dem morgigen Tag (2 monatiges Baby beerdigen). 

[myvideo]6961794[/myvideo]


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2012)

*_____*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTS82dI0G0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2012)

[vimeo] 37515194 [/vimeo]

Mother of God...


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zrx4sYn7HhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QNVwH8ROn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2012)

imo nachwievor einfach nur episch

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMJsgEJ4110[/youtube]

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door

(aaaiaiaiaii...)
Feels like fire
I'm so in love with you
Dreams are like angels
They keep bad at bay, bad at bay
Love is the light
Scaring darkness away
I'm so in love with you
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

The power of love
A force from above
Cleaning my soul
Flame on burn desire
Love with tongues of fire
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door
When the chips are down I'll be around
With my undying, death-defying
Love for you
Envy will hurt itself
Let yourself be beautiful
Sparkling love, flowers
And pearls and pretty girls
Love is like an energy
Rushin' rushin' inside of me

The power of love
A force from above
Cleaning my soul
Flame on burn desire
Love with tongues of fire
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

This time we go sublime
Lovers entwine-divine divine
Love is danger, love is pleasure
Love is pure-the only treasure
I'm so in love with you
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

The power of love
A force from above
Cleaning my soul
The power of love
A force from above
A sky-scraping dove
Flame on burn desire
Love with tongues of fire
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2012)

Es hat mich zum Anime Fan gemacht und ich reite gerade die Nostalgiewelle. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbQCf8F1JsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Must be the reason why I'm king of my castle...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQiNVk_u0po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So fucking epic ^^

und noxiel das lied kenn ich ^^ dachte immer hm, komisches musik video ^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8yfYKwKRW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (3. März 2012)

Beware of the Rentner-Gang!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bparw9Jo3dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute ist Casper-Tag!


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2012)

imo ein wunderschöner Mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shyHLKT-FBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2012)

Da fühlt man sich gleich besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKvLCwInPGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynW-O1Tpqe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYUlFp7O0B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe dieses Lied! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2KGzjkX5zI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutsche Musik kann doch gut sein, Kraftkluuuub <3


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4v8h1nwyvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episches duo 2003

Und damals gabs noch auf viva und mtv MUSIKVIDEOS und nicht 16 jährige schwangere frauen und teeny serien und so


----------



## Xidish (11. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Episches duo 2003


Das Original finde ich allerdings noch am Besten.

ansonsten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNYRrttTDB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUnNW-nbots

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In 24 Stunden...


----------



## Xidish (14. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6EeKpgdt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (14. März 2012)

Der hört sich echt gut an.   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zG2ccH8jlCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXNjSAM3M0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



F*** the haters!!! <3


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> F*** the haters!!! <3


Der sollte mal zum Arzt, so wie er ständig mit den Händen rumfuchtelt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen  Ich dachte jetzt kommt eher was über seine Stimme... naja ^^


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwWwNcMjlsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Ich seh gerade die Tasse Kaffee vor mir , die Sonne, die mir ins Gesicht scheint und höre nebenbei das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6PMJYoaGf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbkDIFPks5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kULOcqGzTeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenigstens der Soundtrack zum spiel blieb stabil


----------



## Legendary (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leAiMWHzdvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yeah...ich wusste gar ned, dass es in Altötting Rapper gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=je8UCmQ45h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wat ein geiler Song ..


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2012)

Folgender Song erinnert mich total an Depeche Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVmVd-g8MuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (20. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaD2JurqNAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich komm nich davon los :-S


----------



## Xidish (21. März 2012)

etwas Älteres ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RLHwX7bqaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2012)

gefällt  mir einfach . .. ... .. .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsMV-UPawqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FMl8QlB19w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. März 2012)

Ziemlich oldschool, ziemlich cool.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMoF20gSLkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVSH1epp2a0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2nfwK4f4LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2012)

MLG :]


----------



## Xidish (26. März 2012)

Und damit geht's ab in die Nacht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WeRjWGQfE8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAnVmb4_NYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Beat <3


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2012)

wiederentdeckt^^ ein imo wunderschönes Lied von 1983 (damals auf Platz 1 ind D, A und Ch)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vduHR8qbkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps. Stelle gerade fest, daß man das gut mit Enigma mixen könnte


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2012)

Die XBOX 720 Werbung in dem Film Real Steel. Hihi.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2012)

CASTLE. Ich finds großartig


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

DJ Mind-X Mixtape




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3H2KHI8lSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MokJ2RAuTJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal seit langem wieder


----------



## Noxiel (31. März 2012)

Too Close von Alex Clare. Seit ich die Werbung zum IE im Fernsehen gesehen habe, geht mir der Song nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (31. März 2012)

ah nice von denen ist das cool ^^

bei mir wars damals das hier als die ac werbung im tv lief ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZPQ3_KwKRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gibts eingentlich ne website wo man sehen kann das lied wird in der werbung benutzt ?


----------



## Xidish (31. März 2012)

Sorry, keine Ahnung, ob es solch eine Seite gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NctmwfaJdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (31. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_ClxzAhvu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weiss einer was aus ihr wurde ? habe seit 2010 nix mehr von ihr gehört


----------



## cellesfb (1. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-zlh-xYA_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



läuft immer im Auto ... da macht heizen richtig laune


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2012)

[vimeo]26478627[/vimeo]

Ist mir vom gestrigen Abend noch so in Erinnerung geblieben, eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Aber es hat definitiv was


----------



## iShock (2. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZSk1nvRzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn ich doch nur japanisch könnte x_X


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer was aus ihr wurde ? habe seit 2010 nix mehr von ihr gehört


Da wird Dir geholfen: avrilfans.de

Hat wohl grad Schuhe rausgebracht, wenn ich das recht seh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUnNW-nbots

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

höre ich nachwievor immer noch sehr gerne ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNtiauid7sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0vSZd9WVLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Woooah.
Sollte man allerdings in HD schauen.


----------



## Xidish (5. April 2012)

aus den '80ern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSRgxIC-nBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3kuhqcx_Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Tolle Band :/ Schade, dass sie sich auflösen.. Die Texte waren immer was besonderes


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/6353-dance-of-the-manwhore-deutsch/

Dafuq o_o


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

wtf deathstyle ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPSzvrOBENI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_N2SWTTB00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDNRRxMnp-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

jetlâg gggggg * epileptischer anfall*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2012)

Jäääätläääääääg - Dieser Autotune-Mist ist einfach nur schrecklich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUO_2fXTzdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

wie kannst du nur buisness paris vergessen ? 
meiner meinung nach der beste song vom album


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jetlâg gggggg * epileptischer anfall*



Jaja Julien Fanboy.   


@Olli: ja sorry...ist natürlich auch ein geiles Lied.


----------



## iShock (10. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1FLQgXa-4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jaja Julien Fanboy.
> 
> 
> @Olli: ja sorry...ist natürlich auch ein geiles Lied.



joa, wobei ich seine meinung nicht oft teile aberda hat errecht xD


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Duzoe hat ne Rüge gekriegt weil "die Kollegah Hook ja sowas von unnötig ist" - haha, ich fands richtig geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcH65dxRO0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7NQmssdvkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeYfi8O0OOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R75vyjg4BSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selfmade halt


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYpRN5HTm_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## Xidish (11. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnBeTPpr98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2012)

Genau das richtige für Nachts um 2 um wieder etwas wach zu werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xXS3tLvvr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2012)

Neues Lieblingslied :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTTtwoIE5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2012)

Die neue Single von Linkin Park, die heute veröffentlicht wurde 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5vC8hV4dXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. April 2012)

Danke Razyl, perfekt für die Autofahrt!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPfL7Id90og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die neue Single von Linkin Park, die heute veröffentlicht wurde







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alter Schwede ist das geil  Erinnert mich tierisch an HT und allgemein die Zeit, das ist was gutes


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

jo hört sich besser an als das letzte album von denen


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2012)

Schön das es 4 Stunden später nicht mehr verfügbar ist.  Fuck you Youtube...wirklich mal.


----------



## iShock (16. April 2012)

hör da irgendwie keinen Unterschied als zu dem neuen Zeug x_X


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Schön das es 4 Stunden später nicht mehr verfügbar ist.  Fuck you Youtube...wirklich mal.



Mit Stealthy oder einem anderen Unlocker, kann man es auch hier im offiziellen Lyrics-Video anhören: http://www.youtube.c...e&v=zgEKLhvCCVA

Ansonsten gibt es das Lied mit Sicherheit noch ein paar mal auf YT ohne, dass es gelöscht wurde. ^^

Edit: Der offizielle deutsche Channel von Warner hat das Lied auch hochgeladen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upn_y86qjCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das komplette neue Album LIVING THINGS erscheint übrigens am 26. Juni mit 12 Liedern:


Lost In The Echo
In My Remains
Burn It Down 3:51
Lies Greed Misery
I&#8217;ll Be Gone (feat. Owen Pallet, Arcade Fire)
Castle Of Glass
Victemized
Roads Untraveled
Skin To Bone
Until It Breaks
Tinfoil
Powerless


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HD998mZnRDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Cvm9HCCxhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hör Selfmade rauf und runter


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKwK-ZhTurg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2012)

[vimeo] 26478627 [/vimeo]

Immer noch nen extremen Ohrwurm dank meiner Freundin -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apCal7ihvy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic4PQ-tnwJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuuuuub Wuuuub Wuuuub


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

Genetikk - Voodoozirkus geiles Album, Schuld ist der der König der Lügner hier irgendwo gepostet hat


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7VFvKBGWOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wieso ist mir das lied nie so recht aufgefallen im Anime lol


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ndz4DwTpQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxVwZYbDdOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_"And still we will be here, standing like statues!_
_ The time is now, belt it brothers!"_


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Ich hab dir aber grad was anderes geschickt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Vor 10 Minuten...


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Krass wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2012)

Wunderschöner, berührender und verträumter Drum & Bass vom feinsten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fffHfyie9tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Nice 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtfd69DfOak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxDEOMbbeCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was für die Psyche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

erinnert mich ein wenig an ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSbZidsgMfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch wenns hier schon bisschen Hipster-like ist


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Also ich habe noch keine Hippster gesehen der solchen HipHop mag, bestenfalls Casper und Cro, da hörts aber auch wieder auf ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=se-om0mV5tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Könnte ich mir den ganzen Tag anhören, die Instrumentals sind einfach nur episch..


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoxb0oQ3Gxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UlnTP43fvB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und nebenbei noch dark souls livestream :S

http://de.twitch.tv/lthanatosl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE5q3T_aSQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie sind wieder da... F*CK YEAH!


----------



## Xidish (27. April 2012)

1x 'n Remix Medley von Oldschool RMB 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sleq1R4L1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
1x n Mix passend zur Jahreszeit: Spring 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUplEgPMMAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*ach ... an die Zeiten im Cyberhouse zurückdenk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (27. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ib7PJ_-XHX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (27. April 2012)

Irgendwie krieg ich seit gestern diesen Sound nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Und er erinnert mich an ein Oldschool Stück, weiß nur nicht welches. 

link das Cover - rechts das Original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37vJkZP6aHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REKU1GmYJsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmGuQuaAOPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nice.


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Etwa auch so nice wie... DAS!?!

Ich war beim ersten mal zu betrunken und dachte erst der meint das wirklich ernst... 3 Tage später, 2 Promille und einen Wikipedia-Besuch später bin ich aber ein wenig schlauer... Ich find´s aber irgendwie trotzdem total geil, kann´s mir aber nich erklären 
Is ein bissel so wie bei nem Unfall. Warum man nich wegguckt kann man sich halt nich erklären...
Wikipedia is da auch irgendwie recht lustig, ich dachte schon ich wär auf Stupitedia (oder wie die nochmal heißen ^^).
Ist sogar ein Zitat aus dem Spiegel 



> Kaum vorhandene Brüche der Rolle lassen die Frage, ob es sich um eine Parodie handelt, unbeantwortet: &#8222;Die Vorstellung, dass der Typ tatsächlich so meschugge ist, bleibt zumindest möglich." (Uh-Young Kim für Spiegel Online[sup][2]


[/sup]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiwuS-_cVYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacImm1SHTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2012)

... erinnert mich immer wieder an meinen Traum, den ich mal hatte ...
... (grad wieder drübergestolpert) ...

... und es fasziniert mich immer noch ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z1SDTRV3vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9FaZ1Qfv40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FAbsrNoOeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Salute a twoi genetori waren die letzten Worte


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie komm ich nich mehr von los, also von dem Typen generell xD (siehe weiter oben)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YeV4EVIEcjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar Werbung, aber wat soll's. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert und mag vor allem die 80er, das Jahr 2000 und Christi Geburt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQtai7HMbuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raema (2. Mai 2012)

Oh gott, wie schön wenn sich Leute in Videospielen aufregen (besonders wenn sie in CoD mitm Messer/Noobtube getötet werden)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yeAOta6Mwk


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich nich mehr von los, also von dem Typen generell xD (siehe weiter oben)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso musste ich da gleich an den denken ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------
btt

imo beste Version von Rhapsody on E
in memories @ Hanomag/Cyberhouse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez82btNiN_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (5. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FLXgpMhEsJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNqFbXrttoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klingt cool


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2012)

2h Vonyc Session by Dj Paul Van Dyk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFgJAUjdmG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OjuRbOuyGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und wieder und wieder und wieder.


----------



## Klein-Maha (6. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQGTSDffJ9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOCh2DXq4iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (6. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7K5DH1giIPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWscoIrHaE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTRujKpPP98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvbMfHj63_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gott von einem film


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uob3Mr-PG3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mluO2rJd0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Depeche Mode ... wie in den 80ern - wie heute - immer nett anzuhören ...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVvwcNgCh5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2U_WzQzfK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"MAKE ME A SHARDINNNEYYYyyy"


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2012)

Schön im Loop dabei noch LoL zocken ! ^^  (R.I.P Mitbewohner!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVAv6VUJT-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Shit ist das cool..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEAPxgMCEA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

NASTROVJE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P1ZX4HTtzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEbsgUZ04-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit dem Film von Fatih Akin und (mit) Alex Hacke, gehört der Song zu meinen Begleitern bei nächtlichen Fahrradtouren durch die Stadt.


----------



## Xidish (9. Mai 2012)

Depeche Mode - Violator [Full Album]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lMa_WWzObM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Oh shit, meine Nachbarn hassen mich:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnoNITE-CLc[/youtube]


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Oh shit, meine Nachbarn hassen mich:



Was da für eine Kraft hintersteckt.. es macht mich geil! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O3ocrv6hxnw[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znSuKb1Bi3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uOnBBYJCjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (11. Mai 2012)

Firefall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhiJtotZNWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTdKash3hf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painINprogress (11. Mai 2012)

Die Besten LP´ler meiner Meinung nach 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2TsesVFncg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Immer wieder krank xD 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOURxxv0-9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UePtoxDhJSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Mai 2012)

http://juicemagazin.bandcamp.com/track/heartbeat-remix-feat-olson


----------



## Angrimssohn (15. Mai 2012)

Cpt. Metal!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3O7omz7KIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://juicemagazin....emix-feat-olson



Ganz netter Track aber der Dubstep Part oder wie auch immer man das nennt, nervt mich persönlich etwas....


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Mai 2012)

Ist kein Dubstep, nur Elektro 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxrqXjhYrVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist kein Dubstep, nur Elektro




Jo, passt irgendwie net so gut rein... aber der Rest ist echt gut


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2012)

kann es momentan immer wieder ansehen

Foot Locker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SiKt0TjmPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_7thgOLNtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2012)

And now Ladies & Gentleman (und die, die es noch werden wollen  )

It's party





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0-tG1W6fuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5hGchJiz-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nk4DqkZFdLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (18. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K779kEdCuUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser Remix. O_O


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=soGtjtkGh_Y


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzEgrNigZdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm seit Donnerstag Abend, mal nicht der typische WUBWUB-Skrillex


----------



## zoizz (20. Mai 2012)

[dailymotion]xkboi_pleymo-new-wave_news[/dailymotion]

Franzosen können ja doch Musik machen?!


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1HtltrQmbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Appropo Emmanuel(le) ... da fällt mir immer die andere ein - die allerdings eher topless war.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmNhTv9jJ54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Filmmusik)


----------



## jeef (20. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajTGbis2X7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWspEkm4CEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2012)

1h Oldschool Trance Mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6EzfiLLz1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HORkT4a2MhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aus gegebenem Anlass.



(der da wäre: gerade gehört und Gefühle des dran-teilhaben-lassen-müssen-wecken gehabt  )


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXt_eU1pU10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vbt splash waren echt geile Runden dabein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> aus gegebenem Anlass.
> 
> (der da wäre: gerade gehört und Gefühle des dran-teilhaben-lassen-müssen-wecken gehabt  )



DP geht immer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ob_Iwbd8h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song hat so ne Magie, keine Ahnung. DAS war noch Musik.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCAE4YvfG1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Merkwürdig, sonst werfen alle immer mit Scotches Runde auf dem Beat um sich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXs_saJhSkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrOemQaEJGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



um mal etwas knalliger ins bett zu gehen


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Achja, eigentlich wollte ich das hier posten..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsWS2z3n3HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Mai 2012)

frag mich immer noch wo mille in dem video ist..
angeblich soll man ihn ja hören wenn der kerl von madsen singt, hab ihn da aber auch weder gesehen noch rausgehört :/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Detektiv Conan!


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

*Depeche Mode*

Wating for the night und Somebody [Mix] (imo eines der tiefgehendsten Lieder von ihnen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WScVmyv6GMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_bSfZHJzLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcO1uBh-sLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frqhC9F0L5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie ich das Lied liebe <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o62vACDSc84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Money is made when bombs are dropping in afghanistan
and when phosphorous falls in palestine.
Haling weapons out of reprobates. 
Harming anyone who wants a taste, of disgrace...
Who wants a taste, of disgrace... "_


----------



## Merianna (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gerade bei der Hälfte 
 ist echt gut geworden die Platte


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auozyo3AhJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


beerdigt !


----------



## jeef (26. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkMHpppa_Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhttdCH2TQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

Was seh ich gerade?

Den langen Motorsport-Sonntag 

Angefangen mit dem GP von Monaco, dann die Indy 500 und nun die Coca Cola 600.

Erst ein (fast) 2h-Rennen, dann ein 3h-Rennen und nun ein ca. 4h Rennen.

Achja, dazwischen war noch ein wenig Baseball


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

Warum seh ich sowas nie in der Stadt?! Nur lahme bierbäuchige Säcke oder großmäulige Teenies, deren Telefonrechnung höher ist, als das eigene Ego  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQgFxDSqft4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Stell dir mal vor du gehst mit dem in einem Ikea einkaufen. Du gehst da nie wieder hin.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Du gehst da nie wieder hin.



Hatte schon unangenehmere IKEA-Einkaufs-Begleiter  
Bin selbst nicht die unauffälligste Begleitung bei IKEA ;-) Kaum ein motorbetriebenes 'drei-Zonen-Lattenrost' erspäht, schon gibts ne ausgiebige Liegeprobe. Jede Couch wird 'beflegelt'. Mag nicht jeder, aber für mich ist IKEA nen Erwachsenen-Spielplatz.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCMsTmz4yYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82N3iOVoR54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das, und es ist sooo gut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THNuKpvmXZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar nur die Hörprobe, aber ich liebe das Lied, hoffentlich kommts Album bald bei mir an D:


----------



## Xidish (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dt3SWp9IjkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tja ...


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIWyKBOCnUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 2:05 is best - nur hört/schaut es euch in guter Quali an, zB Gro*vesh4rk.com oder so ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApOpCI0kPNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso habe ich das bis jetzt noch nie gehört? :<


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...


hmmm ... alles in allem echt sympathisch   

Danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich das bis jetzt noch nie gehört? :<



Das Gesinge nervt sehr, aber ansonsten echt supa 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Höre momentan "Classic" Rock und muss sagen, damals war die Musik wirklich besser. Foreigner, Chicago, Pink Floyd, Metallica, R.E.M., Queen, AC/DC, Led Zepplin, Guns n Roses, Toto usw usw... das war Musik.


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

Ach die Foreigners    

Erste Liebe , Tanz auf Tuchfühlung, alles noch mit Charme und "Anstand" ^^ ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pldNAjhuXSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


--------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJ-bVWUzDjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPrtvv014h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2012)

Auch wenns net meine Zeit war, sehe ich sowas wirklich 10.000.000.000 mal lieber als Lady Gaga und Konsorten..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Slash ist so'n badass  Ein Gitarrengott sowieso.


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

vorhin drauf gestoßen - kA wie ... aber sehr aussagekräftig!

<*Nur, wer nicht geliebt wird, hasst!*>

Eine Nachricht an die Menschheit [Full HD] / ~ Charlie Chaplin aus dem Film Der große Diktator





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ct9PA2BFSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Film von Charlie Chaplin, aus dem die Anrede im obigen Video stammt, kann man sich auch komplett auf youtube ansehen.

-> Der große Diktator - deutsch (1h59min)
-> The great Dictator - HD, Original (2h5min)


----------



## Yugiwan1 (29. Mai 2012)

Höre grade das Album, von welchem dieser Trailer stammt:

Thyx - The Way Home (Projekt des Frontmanns von Mind in a Box)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTWuhNvRIr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin ein großer Fan von Mind in a Box, System Syn, VnV Nation...(Future Pop / Trance, Electro, Industrial...)
Da kommt das doch gerade recht!


----------



## iShock (29. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHYmLjyMCls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0PQrZo34F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tolles Cover von Sabotage


----------



## M@dm@rtigan (30. Mai 2012)

Im augenblick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es ne geile Zeit war *schnief*


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2012)

Grade gehört:

Ugly Kid Joe - Neighbor
[myvideo]6106636/Ugly_Kid_Joe_Neighbor[/myvideo]

und Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love
[myvideo]7701617/Sisters_of_Mercy_temple_of_love_1992[/myvideo]

Was habe ich mich gefreut, als das damals in den European Top 20 auf MTV lief, ich glaub mit Kristiane Backer noch ^^


----------



## M@dm@rtigan (30. Mai 2012)

Und noch ne schöne Erinnerung aus den guten alten 80ern
und gerade gehört:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN-1I3HNEo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sf6bpGq3JbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (31. Mai 2012)

Ohja, die guten Woodpeckers
------
in memories @ 2Pac

ein imo gelungener Remix des Coolio Songs "Gangsta's Paradise" (da gab's doch auch einen Film zu, oder?)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TuaxXI1ycY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  -> Orignal 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFK6H_CcuX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und zuguterletzt noch zwei imo geniale Videos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STSSPO0vEio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + Mix feat. 2Pac Snoop Dogg & BIG 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7pQ8RlCaCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7eykpyeIL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schonma aufs WE vorbereiten, erst das Konzert von den Jungs hier und danach noch in nen anderen Club, wo der Vater von nem Kumpel spielt, und wir Getränke umsonst bekommen...


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eamoKuDWInI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es :3


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEet4WNGuzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab das Album heute schon 3x durchgehört, selbst während des Laufens. Wirklich toll zum Abschalten...


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXE99kSw3fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach cro und casper killen - leider geil


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t__ddSZ29nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7dk3Txc2wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



K.I.Z rauf und runter


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYaFbFLAQlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Der Bastion Soundtrack ist genial...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDflVhOpS4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (2. Juni 2012)

ololol 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AleYSkW2LoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nuthin' But A G Thang





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qkP8SvHvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Combust90 (3. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THWMwBHwy_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So beim stöbern gefunden.


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2012)

Live-Übertragung von Rock am Ring -^.^-

Edit. Und nun DTM 2012


----------



## Xidish (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [sub]80 Super Giga Mix[/sub]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bprYDuJR5qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvS5MLzJfAw&feature=related


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juni 2012)

Rock am Ring Stream . 
OFFSPRINGS ^-^


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=to_dIQOPNwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> einfach cro & fav killen - leider geil



fix'd 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdWtyEfiyAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> H2OTest schrieb:
> 
> 
> > einfach cro und casper fans killen - leider geil
> ...



fix'd 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rtj4TyrDSFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CGnfKnfY6EM
lachflash


----------



## Xidish (6. Juni 2012)

so ... nun zum einschlafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsMV-UPawqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (6. Juni 2012)

Die Jungs sind der Hammer.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dicPz71-rVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0nSjTtoGlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




lachflash. ich liebe wischmeyer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPHEzoomYaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ick freu mich aufs Open Air in Hamburg


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBQuCW2HX5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die einzige Rapperin die man hören kann


----------



## Remaire (7. Juni 2012)

Da meine Freundin den Fernsehr gerade eingenommen hat bin ich gezwungen das Finale von Germany's Next Topmodel zu sehen :X.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Da meine Freundin den Fernsehr gerade eingenommen hat bin ich gezwungen das Finale von Germany's Next Topmodel zu sehen :X.



Mein Beileid. Dank indirektem nebenbeizuhöhren und aus Berichterstattungen bekannter Leidensgenossen lass dir sagen: Das Finale ist mit Riesenabstand die langweiligeste "Show" dieses Formates.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XMHDyLr0cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhGuXCuDb1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-Fre48Rees

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifjzYW5xcLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTUGohdsSnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4iYVSQAfdH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




\m/


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-4wUfZD6oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hab ich grad aufm Ohr. Und dabei träum ich vor mich hin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZ6bcrHZEjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (12. Juni 2012)

in memories 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzaSmEO0k9k[/youtube]

Summertime Party 1994


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in a mix in a mix in a mix in a mix

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LEeUJiomI[/youtube]


----------



## Hutzifutzi (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ctsoLx1qCc8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vbeiJUtjik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie haben sich selbst übertroffen, unglaublich geil


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mGlv177T1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oh yeah


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2012)

Da ich gerade mal wieder den Sentimentalen habe ...

im memories (auch nach 21 Jahren noch) @ Kitty




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Z-fyNdnOKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1XstCH4Ft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals als auf viva noch musik lief


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Damals als auf viva noch musik lief



stimmt..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w54-9-NsM8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




utz utz utz utz..


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

jo blümchen bevor sie sich jasmin wagner nannte ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZpejLAY9bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die waren noch cool oder scooter in den 90er





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBQ36Y1GL1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich fühl mich jetzt alt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKvE1D7x5hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (15. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ... oder scooter in den 90er


Na Scooter mochte ich nicht so sehr - war mir zu sehr Kirmestechno.
Allerdings gefiel mir die Passage bei Hyper Hyper sehr, in der die ganzen DJs aufgezählt werden.

und natürlich nur diese Version (man findet sie nur selten) von

Rhapsody on E pt2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez82btNiN_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott ich hab jetzt sogar das ganze Album aber weiß selbst nich wieso xD 
Ein paar Perlen gibts jedenfalls ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjuw4nDlEtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (15. Juni 2012)

Einstimmung ins Wochenende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDRkZ04zJwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß jemand, wie der Titel ab dem hier heißt (mit der Frauenstimme)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDRkZ04zJwo&feature=player_detailpage#t=2051s

Oder ist das nur improvisiert?


----------



## Slayed (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afzbTBs4BwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYwV-VsoGpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2012)

Das neue LP-Album (Fehler von iTunes sei dank):

Tolles, tolles Album. Zumindest für mich als LP-Fan. Es hat viele, verschiedene Songs. Manche sind härter, manche sind softer. Teilweise ist sogar Folk dabei. Es ist mMn besser als AtS, welches ja auch kein schlechtes Album war, und zeigt wieder einmal, dass LP nicht bei einem Musikstil stehen bleiben möchte. Sehr, sehr gelungen


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6tcs0_NAUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urTk5O1risM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qpUChC6iU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RA8YgkYqtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so much swaaaag ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ou16PKoocbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 Renard


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gugBiEkLwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-eYJQWnvFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die band rockt ziemlich... schade dass es die nicht mehr gibt (?) laut Google 2008 aufgelöst
Konnte nur 4 Lieder finden aber die sind geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das neue LP-Album (Fehler von iTunes sei dank):
> 
> Tolles, tolles Album. Zumindest für mich als LP-Fan. Es hat viele, verschiedene Songs. Manche sind härter, manche sind softer. Teilweise ist sogar Folk dabei. Es ist mMn besser als AtS, welches ja auch kein schlechtes Album war, und zeigt wieder einmal, dass LP nicht bei einem Musikstil stehen bleiben möchte. Sehr, sehr gelungen



Grade auch zu Ende gehört, und ich muss sagen... so wie viele meinten, "Linkin Park sind wieder zurück, alter Sound usw", so sehe ich es nicht. Der Sound bzw der Stil geht für MICH wieder in Richtung ATS und MTM. Muss aber nix schlimmes sein, sie haben sich trotzdem neu erfunden, und das rechne ich ihnen an. Eine Band muss neues ausprobieren, egal wie viel Gegenwind sie bekommt. Und denen bekommen die Jungs ja bekanntlich viel ab, besonders von den Fans, die seit Xero bzw frühen HT Zeiten dabei sind.

Ich gehöre zu denen, aber ich muss sagen, ich liebe JEDES Linkin Park Album, kann jeden Text noch auswendig und war schon auf 2 Konzerten. Das wird sich alles nicht ändern, Living Things ist wieder was Neues, woran man sich gewöhnen muss. Darauf freue ich mich aber jetzt schon


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

International Brony-track Playlist


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IS7xWSU7A_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (19. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir die erste und zweite staffel vampiere diaries gekauft^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

Balthasar1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die erste und zweite staffel vampiere diaries gekauft^^



What the...?

Hab da mal n paar Bücher von geschenkt bekommen, die flogen auf den Müll, nachdem ich das erste durch hatte. Und die Serie is ja noch schlimmer als Twilight o.O

BTT:
Hör grad Klaviermusik zum Entspannen, weil ich grad n verdammt abgenervt von allem bin.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2012)

[myvideo]8497533[/myvideo]

Scheiße, wie ich es liebe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Geht so [.myvideo] zahl, die hinter myvideo.de/watch/ steht [/myvideo]

(ohne den Punkt da)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2012)

[youtube]ZqnJX3R_wVA[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

omg nicht die narwhals.... ~,~ ohrwurm


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Photoshop.1Live und der Regen an der Fensterscheibe.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6785667/what-makes-you-homosexual-one-direction-parody


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVVSOpV0LiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7NQmssdvkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die besten 2 Rapper


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2012)

Reflox pls...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjUX8R6p4j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

shikari plz 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Sp6RWTEPBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2YCjHYN0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1rjIDU9jR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie hat das Lied was.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

wie man aus einem in der Umgangssprache entstandenen Wort n Lied machen kann ... 
Und besonders geil^^ klingt es im englischen Zusammenhang.

einziges Manko - seit wann war/ist Boris geil?! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyaXX7ad_CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alletklaramkettcar (20. Juni 2012)

Mit sowas u.a. gingen bei uns früher die Tapes rum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpTUdtrthUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dy5Ewm0zJ_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juni 2012)

@topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Pbu2YOgegI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wor5fIQm-us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (21. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geht so [.myvideo] zahl, die hinter myvideo.de/watch/ steht [/myvideo]
> 
> (ohne den Punkt da)


Ah merci dir.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6tXAgxC_UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schmeck mal mein Smekma denn mein Smekma schmeckt lecker


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrLpvCIvDIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alletklaramkettcar (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk6O7OSN7Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeef (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bm-tKAZg98s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alletklaramkettcar (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FE3AZCP8NXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTmeQv81cwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


episch


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1I3acAE8JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIXQsaJsa20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch ohne hook ziemlich geil


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Juni 2012)

Hören:

Das neue Album von Linkin Park


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2012)

Sing this happy song .... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JMuGnBPtiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2012)

Einen Teil der "Vinyl-Mania"-Doku; eben jenen Teil mit dem "ELP" (einem vollautomatischen Laser-Player für ganz normale Schallplatten):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_4sooWCh_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song zum Schluß ist übrigens Stelvio Ciprianis wunderbarer Soundtrack zum leider nur schwer erhältlichen "Poliziotti" namens "Killer Cop" aka "La Polizia ha le mani legate" von 1974:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGbtm4Ra8Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die CD-Version hört sich weit besser an als die YouTube-Version...


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/06/21/world-of-warcraft-the-lost-aubrey-plaza-video



> I Never fake an Orkgasm in my Life



Die Werbung wurde damals in der USA gebannt weil zu schlüpfrig ^^


----------



## Frandibar (23. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyrLyHv811c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2012)

Was alle mit diesem vbt haben?
Das ist grausam.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jn2ZdTyk0qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte mal wieder Lust drauf. :x


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJl7zWZYj-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals als auf VIVA noch Musik kam 

und das HIFI Symbol  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7g6NwLF7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juni 2012)

Danke Kamsi 

RMB mag ich immer noch sehr, denke da immer noch an Hanomag und Mayday '94.

2 imo wunderschöne Songs von RMB ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDRoadUimhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0RGkVGznvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgAOLyw3jP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldf2L1e8GU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


beste hook & wär den beat gepickt hat ist ein motherfuckin Genie


----------



## Xidish (24. Juni 2012)

imo ein grandioser Song (immer noch) ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2_v352Ze1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFZeoXAyaRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2012)

VBT ist vorbei, ihr könnt jetzt aufhören mit den ganzen VBT Rappern 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdhRH9is2ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> VBT ist vorbei, ihr könnt jetzt aufhören mit den ganzen VBT Rappern



rflx pls?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2Z5D8ZU9-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bester Song wo gibt (aber nur in der Version111!) <3


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> VBT ist vorbei, ihr könnt jetzt aufhören mit den ganzen VBT Rappern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vbt fängt doch jetzt erst an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3CdwX-WdbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bester Song wo gibt (aber nur in der Version111!) <3



also call me maybe von overly attached girlfriend ist da passender besonders weil da der songtext zu der passt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also call me maybe von overly attached girlfriend ist da passender besonders weil da der songtext zu der passt ^^




Oh Gott, komm mir nicht mit der. Ich hasse das Original über alles auf der Welt, wenn man es aber so singt wie Enter Shikari, und dann noch mit dem britischen Akzent ...<3


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpKDZfJaGQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2012)

So, damit geht es nun ab ins Bett - gn8 Euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qkP8SvHvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

[vimeo] 44529407 [/vimeo]

Ja ja, Frauen


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7lp3RhzfgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alletklaramkettcar (25. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5H2y_C5wJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann sein man muss was smokn vorher ...


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExDTKpMfxDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oldschooooooool


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2012)

ebenfalls oldschooooool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZQ-qlkoHhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2012)

höre momentan nix anderes mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJoxs41Wias

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZt4w1gQz5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



G-E-N-E-T-I-Doppelkaliber!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MXwcCesclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2012)

imo ein geniales Oldschool-Mix-Medley 

Stevie B. ~ Megamix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23jJ_P7CDcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




breakdance rules^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGlArRZPLMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opJc_LYSg58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bester Song auf der Welt...


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2012/06/28/dora-the-explorer-movie-trailer-video/

So genial ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlkts31n7BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kp, ich feier ihn mehr als Weekend.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQtWQGY6YwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der beste Rapper der Welt!


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2012)

_Rauf und Runter : 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcpokC2Ewzs[/youtube]

/Edit : So..
_


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

rtl nitro - ab ins beet


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NctmwfaJdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9dJWWsIl7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JddoqqicPCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AXN gerade ^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smoM837j8yI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


die hook :3


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

rtl - die versicherungsdetektive


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1Nw4jGjJGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Xidish (2. Juli 2012)

in memories ... oldschool

lalala  lalalalalala lalalalalalalalalala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-LxcvPTM4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

Wednesday ist Godzilla Day 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVEPvXBEOSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2012)

Peter Foxx eher so: Berlin ist voll mit Scheiße.
Plan B eher so: London brennt.

https://vimeo.com/38223344


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2012)

Oi! I said Oi! Watcha lookin at you little ritch boy!

Plan B ist klasse, hat ja auch nen Film namens Ill Manors gedreht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MJspL232c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (10. Juli 2012)

Bin gerade am "Digitalisieren" meiner ganzen Musik.
Dabei bin ich auf eine CD (Dreams) von Kitaro gestossen.

Imo finde ich seine Musik einfach  nur "episch".
Beeindruckend, wie laut und leise abgestimmt sind, sich die Stimmung bishin zum Finale steigert.   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQ5Qob-zLfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlNroWsZnsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqrhFIunlo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcysZfQwcgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2012)

schöne musik @ schneemaus
aber ich hab alma gesehen und instant geschlossen. meine marter der jahre........
(ich sollte wohl öfter zum fh gehe, wobei ist ja bald soweit...)
nein. also melodisch gefällt es mir echt!


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVezbVxp2Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


atm komplett auf episches umgestellt. von hans zimmer mw 2 auf eben tsfh


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Audiomachine macht auch ziemlich geile Tracks, ist etwa auf gleichem Level wie Two Steps from Hell. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJztXj2GPfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfcJgs9Z-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



My life is perfect right now  So toll, wie sie sich entwickelt haben.


----------



## Xidish (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wo0KvnmMXEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMXvZn1TNIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei der Suche nach auftritten Serda Somuncu drauf gestoßen intressante Disskusion


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1pvE9B6Uls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2012)

Seh mir gerade ein paar verrückte Remscheider an, die sich in einen Tornado stellen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuo-m_oGF0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2012)

Durch eigenen Link im "Zam-Freizeit-Thread" mal wieder drauf gekommen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010wyCkBaG4[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJqtbP4CYQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb2FiKyjojA[/youtube]

Uralt - und sowas von saulustig 

Und danach vielleicht noch den "Nachfolger" - alleine die Anfangsszene habe ich ca. 10.569 mal gesehen...:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUkO_UVeYlc[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66molzUEkWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MUSE <3 Alter Schwede, Gänsehaut.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2POr06ZuUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde dieses video sowas von geil. was da an klatschen und inkompetenz kommt ist der absolute hammer


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Album "Rot" von SITD. Industrial vom Feinsten. Pumpt angenehm im Kopfhörer beim zocken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

Oh danke. Endlich jemand der Industrial mag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör mir jetzt aus Nostalgie meinen alten Industrial Ordner an. Und auf darker radio gucken ob Torge noch lebt.

Nooo, Torge sendet nicht mehr ;(


----------



## Xidish (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LR4wWk1h8Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qfn_qcurshg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So nen Ohrwurm von der Hook


----------



## zoizz (22. Juli 2012)

hat mich Konov 2-3 Seiten vorher drauf gebracht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXGL7fLzwOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und genau diese LongVersion ist die richtige.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CS5gr3T2gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Korn kanns.


----------



## Xidish (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ci5wu6sEsCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrWZX3K4ynU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sparklez and tryhardninja SIND EINFACH NUR AWESOME


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFiNlLt8sJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The friendzone song :l

Das gesamte Album ist halt einfach so geil. So ruhige Lieder klappen bei LP doch halt auch sehr geil. Ich sag nur The Messenger von ATS.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2o99jGlZ2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfZJwBC-leg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich freu mich aufs Album :3


----------



## LarsW (25. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn ich wenig HipHop/New Rap höre,gefällt mir Tua doch sehr gut.
Einer der unterbewertesten Musiker die ich kenne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kx9Pk2ozrI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich freu mich aufs Album :3



Ich finds grottig, machte die aber noch nie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kup3xTRMXcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gänsehaut pur, eine der besten Live Bands auf Erden <3


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osc1q5P9JDQ 

*seufz*


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDvN-qok_pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nimm mich hier und jetzt


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Musst du sie immer posten? ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7t9cflSgRqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Läuft immer bei GTA IV bei der ersten Mission im Radio. Ich liebs einfach xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

JA muss ich ?  Sie ist wunderschön ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFHdZi7Pw18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIZQHYD_wH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opJc_LYSg58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



seems legit.


----------



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

interessanter Beat/Sound





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FHpTgF51n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Episches Lied ist episch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uYs0gJD-LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dg55FPSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Zur Zeit mal wieder das '97er Album "Collapse" von Instrict Confidence.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zusammen mit "Devolution Tour 2003" von Division, richtig gutes Livealbum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beide etwas älter, aber kann man immer wieder hören.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

[vimeo] 45247221 [/vimeo]


----------



## Xidish (1. August 2012)

Aus dem Film Flashdance (1983)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5TFLn4FVtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHIedLkcSrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trailer zum Film





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1LVUWxMdgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxyhAxN9bnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




WHY U NO WORK ? -.-


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXi1nDMgRKM&feature=related

ich bin so am feiern


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vaa28xicJDE&feature=related
oh man ich liebe den typen


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

weil du über https auf youtube bist  damit kommt der boardcode nicht klar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-rAuaSoSNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



best Depeche Mode Song!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2012)

http://www.m0ar.org/4872

http://www.m0ar.org/6346

Ich garantiere für nichts.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> http://www.m0ar.org/6346
> 
> Ich garantiere für nichts.



So wunderschön


----------



## Aun (3. August 2012)

aaaalter..... jenna *hust* haze *husräusper*
soooo trashig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

Lol, ich wollt den Link grade rausnehmen, weil er vielleicht zu anstößig ist. ^^´´

Bump. http://www.m0ar.org/8126



Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VG9A4tbHbbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BONAPARTE - QUARANTINE (Music Video)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chm50D4S3mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Melanie, du hast keine Punchlines, nenn dich doch PunchArroganz Zwei  

Ach der Weekend


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1DS7k_hScM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BEN DROWNED


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlUt2WrMEEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brech so ab ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME6RtQgBMSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will es nicht mögen, wirklich nicht. Aber ... OHRWURM


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

BMX OLYMPIA LIVE


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PD7hZnIzfIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Dark Knight Dances


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

[vimeo] 25580497 [/vimeo]


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KmPa6_wl14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil! Gleich mal pastellfarbenes Armani-Jacket übergeworfen, soll ja alles passen.


----------



## zoizz (9. August 2012)

web-radio-hopping kann erfolgreich sein: grad neuen fav gefunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUNW0CV1A3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kenne die Gruppe garnet, mal ins Album reinhöhren.


----------



## Littlecool (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgCMg6WlJU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr gut zum abschalten


----------



## iShock (9. August 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> kenne die Gruppe garnet, mal ins Album reinhöhren.



Solo-Künstler meine ich


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4_wHvP7b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (10. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtJRA6N7XZY


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

Scubs und basierend dadrauf: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLaYpJavKvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fuck yeah 8)


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. August 2012)

Nach intensivem Supernatural gucken höre ich die letzten Tag nur noch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA


----------



## iShock (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lv5oAKAVfl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rqe2ACfFap4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2012)

True Irish Pirate Folk nennt sich sowas 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ta-Z_psXODw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6CXMwuPbYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6nOHmya71s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2012)

Oylmpische Abschiedszermonie und IPL falls abwechselnd je nachdem was grad spannender ist


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRGmlVJD1tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nichts hat sich hier verändert
257ers ist der Boss


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaN4LrieCjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Forever Alone Asian Guy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZvd39LDbVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dank meiner Süßen ein Ohrwurm... D:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXCILnb-s70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...doch werd ich wütend schau, färben sich die grünen Augen blau!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlhDmEn8p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live.Love.Burn.Die.

Hoffentlich kommen sie irgendwann wieder zusammen, haben mich wohl am Meisten geprägt .. :/


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cExee3GoQr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1PJOHbzQwGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der burner ^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

im bilderthread gab es ja schon das bild dazu:
hier mal das video der liebherr kranception:
Yo, dawg, I heard you like cranes, so we&#65279; put a crane in your crane, so you can lift while you lift.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x7XUbyRAHKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kranker scheiss


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9hWJXpDb7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9YxkCAGbqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

Bin zwar kein vbt fan, aber Leram ist mega. :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_mxd4nAVw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (18. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RP8Pyx8K-UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eben The Expendables gesehen, da fand ich das Lied so toll dass ich es unbedingt Posten muss


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtX0-oXNkOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SCHMERZSTILLSTAND! SCHMERZSTILLSTAND! SCHMERZSTILLSTAND!&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbjhM3Bmusw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Freundin kam mit dem Song an "Hey, das magste bestimmt!  ", ich so "WTF IS DIS SHT WOMAN?!!?!?!?", dann durfte ich den Heini das ganze WE hören, nun find ich ihn doch net sooo schlecht ._.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

kill it with fire. alden ist das eklig. das ist doch auch so einer, der schreit: fuck yolo if you got swag....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60MQ3AG1c8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bekloppt aber iwie fin ichs geil


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLkzU8UMqW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds einfach geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kill it with fire. alden ist das eklig. das ist doch auch so einer, der schreit: fuck yolo if you got swag....



Stell dir vor du sitzt bei 30 Grad am Strand und das läuft, neben dir ne hübsche Dame (wahlweise die aus dem Video, die ist schon sehr hei...hmpf..) ... jedenfalls IN DIESEM MOMENT(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ist es doch ganz chillig oder net ?


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du sitzt bei 30 Grad am Strand und das läuft, neben dir ne hübsche Dame (wahlweise die aus dem Video, die ist schon sehr hei...hmpf..) ... jedenfalls IN DIESEM MOMENT(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ist es doch ganz chillig oder net ?





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Sorry, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen 

Um nicht zu viel OT zu spamen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gJoY9rgqrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




YOLO un so


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ihr solltet euch schämen mit euren YOLO Diskussionen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRGmlVJD1tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AKK! IS THE WORD!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

so. ich hab mir rflx crap mal angehört:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so viel kann man garnet saufen um das zu mögen  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ulbK3tUMNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (20. August 2012)

... nochmals Videos zu den Cruise Days 2012 (in Hamburg)

Trotz aller Trauer - es war ein geiles & beeindruckendes Erlebnis!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Vsk66VdYZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjWdfSuk3z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe selber auch noch Samstag ca 20 min aufgenommen - fast die ganze Parade und der Auslauf sämtlicher Kreuzfahrtschiffe


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so. ich hab mir rflx crap mal angehört:
> 
> so viel kann man garnet saufen um das zu mögen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wor5fIQm-us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mq9zhpBweDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



pure sex .___.


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISz9w8pTZZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PekarVenetia (23. August 2012)

Prison Break - Serie

Schau ich grad im akkord durch.
Ist einfach der Hammer!

Zur Geschichte:

Ein Mann sitzt unschuldig im Knast und ist zum Tode verurteilt. 
Sein Bruder überfällt deshalb eine Bank und lässt sich verhaften. Im Vorfeld plant er seine Flucht indem er seinen Körper mit Plänen des Gefängnisses tätowiert. (Versteckt in Bildern)

Er bittet darum ins gleiche Gefängnis zu kommen wie sein Bruder und: los gehts.

Die Genialität dieser Serie ist unglaublich. Nur zu empfehlen! Bleibt spannend, nix passiert so wie man es sich denkt.

Einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Capt&#39;n M4Y (23. August 2012)

Silent Melody - Working for A Nuclear Free City




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAkCHNjK8JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21-Xoxn9VME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nichtmehr lange :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1j_i136q40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYjenu-f_3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VK2W6hYYWxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




leider kein anderes vid gefunden ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eImkX1Wjmik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jw7QMVXsXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dauerschleife


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

rflx pls. y u no listen to real music instead of this shit. like justin bieber or one direction


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> rflx pls. y u no listen to real music instead of this shit. like justin bieber or one direction







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I--D9SKJht4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soetwas?


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQ_u4MatC7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso mussten sie aufhören


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

vieleicht weil sie es nicht mehr schaffen zu touren und cds zu machen ^^

Farin ist ja zum bsp fast 50 jahre alt ^^


----------



## win3ermute (26. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso mussten sie aufhören



Das haben sie doch schonmal gemacht - die kommen auch wieder. 

Zum Topic: Ich mache einen Tony-Scott-Gedächtnistag. Gerade "Man on Fire" geschaut, danach ist "Days of Thunder" dran. Danach wohl "True Romance".

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s_-O4HglGI[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R_nXPScvCU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxbh6aS8b4Y[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLH6PidZ-7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igud0cq8DBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und meine freundin wackelt zu dem song vom klo in die küche. me see bouncin bewbs ´n ass  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wsl-hgVVSIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeet


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0UVjuxVaRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZBpAkwxiqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ssXJtzFOjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Littlecool (28. August 2012)

Hm iwie will das nich....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jP9d0s79-jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chillin, die ganze playlist rauf und runter


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

hat was von café del mar


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpKDZfJaGQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic7OJJm4hGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


so awesome


----------



## bkeleanor (29. August 2012)

http://www.bild.de/video/clip/unfaelle/chrash-kid-schrottet-bmw-25927828.bild.html

crash aber egal.
diese kameras halten verdammt gut :-)


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

[dailymotion]xdtusv[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40kFJ4tvc5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Armer Jewlz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GK6TgiPQJpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEKgYKpEJ3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Capt&#39;n M4Y (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpsDsS3KFN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q2-XgQLHQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Beste, was ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe...


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr9bWTQDBjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Vor zwei Tagen hat uns eine liebe Kollegin verlassen unter tosendem Applaus aller Mitarbeiter - Eskalation pur. Hat erst mal alle Anwesenden als "Hauptschüler" beschimpft (wohlgemerkt: angehende Lehrerin) und den besten Diven-Auftritt seit Jahren hingelegt. Deshalb in Andenken an diese "tolerante, aufgeschlossene" Person:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HvS_niU50[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEBfRMKnyXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxHy4VG5KoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch 5 Tage :3


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoLE8_2-I3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baYhsU740G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObYXFNVhtw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR9vufh7rvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



THEY ARE BACK


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjF224GVdwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Abgehn!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yecXNM9bmVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dl86Po2cwEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


erstaunlich gut geworden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhOs-zBeRHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Jordin (12. September 2012)

^
awesome! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8XAr2IESI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

^ noch mehr awesome 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RXRHmIFB_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Höre momentan sehr sehr viel Smashing Pumpkins ... besonders bleed <3


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLP7X5M2WMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Bin im Moment nur am Snowgoons,Brainstorm und 257ers am pumpen


----------



## Maltesa (13. September 2012)

.


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Maltesa schrieb:


> .



Geht ab!


----------



## Xidish (14. September 2012)

Oldschool Trance ... imo really good 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Go8VnQgMX9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtrRfqE9YvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOyRViLCoqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NOBS 4 LYF


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2012)

cr182-klempner-des-internets hör ich grade. = )


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOaSkMq1fEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wangaz (19. September 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBaVlDIMKCU[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxKYnlHYnyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51TApxoXl-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (21. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_gQOH14sU

Ich bin schrecklich verliebt <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBKncR7254o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akLqFyZ0ceY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2012)

[vimeo] 30871552 [/vimeo]

Sehr sehr geil


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Weil's immer noch so geil ist - und weil Bizarre das beste Festival überhaupt war:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSf6B6HhCSE[/youtube]


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGIBQ7J6mvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob ich jemals zum Ende komme? Gronkh ist ja jetzt inwzischen fast bei Folge 800 oder so :O Bei 15 Minuten pro Folge sind das 200 Stunden, also 8 Tage und 8 Stunden ...


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuYbmmovRTk[/youtube]

Magogan, gesehen, was ich zur Anfangsmusik des Minecraft-Videos gepostet habe?


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Magogan, gesehen, was ich zur Anfangsmusik des Minecraft-Videos gepostet habe?


Ja.


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Bizarre-Revival \o/ - und wer Zweifel hat, daß das tatsächlich das beste Festival der Welt war:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMwAOSVH118[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrht50q0Www[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwj00IqC6_g[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzFnrshSxFY[/youtube]

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, alles in einem Jahr (wobei "Erinnerung" und "Bizarre-Festival" bei mir ein wenig... ähm... "flüssig" sind... immer dieser Nebel auf den Festivals...) - und noch viel mehr...


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

Zu geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z08k6zYsVAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh ja, ich liebe Irland


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich liebe Irland



Wenn's um die "Art" der Musik geht:

Poppig und einer meiner Lieblingssongs (Upload von mir):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXmEU_xOX28[/youtube]

Titelsong der letzten "Flogging Molly"- LP (der Rest war "geht so"):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3d_KtGW9gI[/youtube]

Von mir liebevoll von der (klang- und pressungsmäßig sauschlechten) E.P. digitalisiert:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-e79CTju2A[/youtube]

Und natürlich die bekanntesten Vertreter in Sachen "Irish-/english-Folk-Pop-Songs":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn18kl29F6w[/youtube]

Nur Zahnärzte mögen das letztere nicht


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Danke win3ermute. Höre seit Stunden nur das Gepolter eines Umzugsunternehmens. Irgendetwas fehlte. Jetzt weiß ich, was. *alte Pogues-CD einlegen ... nachdem zwei Zentimeter Staub entfernt wurden*


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Danke win3ermute. Höre seit Stunden nur das Gepolter eines Umzugsunternehmens. Irgendetwas fehlte. Jetzt weiß ich, was. *alte Pogues-CD einlegen ... nachdem zwei Zentimeter Staub entfernt wurden*



Jo, den "Pogues" verdanke ich auch viel - jede Menge PAAAAARTEEEY, verkatertes Aufwachen in mir völlig fremden Örtlichkeiten und der ganze Scheiß halt.

Und was völlig merkwürdiges: Mutter schwerkrank im Krankenhaus; ich bei Vater, um ihn zu trösten. Im ZdF dann eine Konzertausstrahlung der "Pogues", mein Vater, ich und eine Flasche Johnny Walker. Eingeleitet von einem mir merkwürdig bekannt vorkommenden "Moderator"; die Pogues analog zu uns immer besoffener auf der Bühne. Mein Dad hört halt wenig Musik, die mit meiner vereinbar ist (abgesehen von Johnny Cash). Wir haben sooooo abgefeiert und Spaß gehabt - und dann geht der "Moderator", nachdem er sein Bier nach hinten weggeschmissen hat, auf die Bühne. Und die ersten Klänge von "London Calling" ertönen. 

Ich hab' fast geweint vor Freude... Joe Strummer und die Pogues zusammen... und natürlich perfekter "Bonding-Abend" mit dem Dad...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRHl4cwg170[/youtube]


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, den "Pogues" verdanke ich auch viel - jede Menge PAAAAARTEEEY



Begleitsoundtrack zur letzten 'Ostmark-versaufen'-Party irgendwo in der brandenburgischen Einöde. Mit ner Flasche Rum die Party verlassen, mit nem Blackout (und DM) woanders aufgewacht. Aber an Pogues-Musik ... an die erinnere ich mich noch!


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UmFaw2JA78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u52xlRXEqTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKk8WZ7r7kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7b_FOjhhYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Englisch, Deutsch, Chinesisch, Russisch und Arabisch sind gute Rapsprachen


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Begleitsoundtrack zur letzten 'Ostmark-versaufen'-Party irgendwo in der brandenburgischen Einöde.



Shit! Ein Ossi! In der Ausbildung als KfZ-Mechaniker hat mein Chef kurz nach der Grenzöffnung Autos "nach drüben" überführt - und ich mußte mitfahren, weil ich eh einen Wartburg 312 haben wollte (hatte 1987 den ersten jemals im Westen zugelassenen 311er als Limousine, den ich einem Polen abgekauft habe). 

Nach dem dritten Kunden, der mit uns gefeiert hat, konnte ich nicht mehr stehen, so besoffen war ich. Die Leute waren damals so begeistert, endlich was "4-türiges" egal welcher Bauart und welches Alter kaufen zu können, daß sie die "Lieferanten" gleich mit abgefüllt haben. 

Bin mir sicher, daß mein damaliger Chef die Leute mit Sicherheit übervorteilt hat, was Preis etc. angeht (die Gebraucht-Autos erreichten allerdings auch im Westen einen völlig unerreichten "Peak", weil alles in den Osten ging). Aber ich wurde von wildfremden Menschen mit merkwürdigem Dialekt so freundlich aufgenommen, als sei ich der verlorene Sohn. Nur das Coupe habe ich leider nicht gefunden (oder nur zu völlig indiskutablen Preisen).

Zu hören halt was weiteres "klassisches" zum Abfeiern (lächerlich, daß "The Clash" als eine der ersten Punk-Bands überhaupt heute GEMA-Kontrollen unterliegt...):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYp4yYDiRlw[/youtube]


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, daß mein damaliger Chef die Leute mit Sicherheit übervorteilt hat...



Mein Dad hat ein halbes Jahr vor der Wende einen GEBRAUCHTEN Lada für 25.000 Ostmark gekauft. Von einem Taxifahrer, also quasi Garagen-Wagen ;-)

Er hat das Auto dann ein Jahr später an einen abziehenden Sowjet-Armee-Mann verscherbelt ... für 400 DM.
Und den hat er noch übervorteilt ... der Ton 'aus dem Radio' kam aus dem einzig funktionierenden Kassettenteil, extra an der heimischen HiFi-Anlage mitgeschnitten. Wer nicht aufpasst, wird verarscht.
Ob Ossi oder Wessi - egal. Dumm (dran), wer sich für dumm verkaufen lässt.

Ach, zum Topic: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nomNbOEgDKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mein Dad hat ein halbes Jahr vor der Wende einen GEBRAUCHTEN Lada für 25.000 Ostmark gekauft. Von einem Taxifahrer, also quasi Garagen-Wagen ;-)



*rotfl* Ein echter Gewinn - nur konnte seinerzeit eh keiner absehen, was in zwei Jahren abgeht... 
Hatte ja den 311er - coolstes Auto überhaupt! Irgendwo zwischen amerikanischer Überschwenglichkeit und kommunistischer Biederkeit - das Ding war einmalig! Hab mit dem Ding eine "Ente" gerammt, die mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat. Schaden am Wartburg: Beule in der Stoßstange; das hinterliegende 2mm-Blech (doppelt gefaltet natürlich) war absolut unbeeindruckt. Den "DöttscheWöh" hat es quasi mittig zerrissen... war ja auch unfair...

Hab' das Ding 1987 wie gesagt gekauft für nicht mal 900,- DM - der einzige seiner Art im Westen von einem polnischen Auswanderer. Da war ich nicht mal alt genug für den Führerschein *giggle*. TÜV war ein echtes Problem; bin das Ding dann ein halbes Jahr gefahren - und dann haute es mir die Antriebswelle kaputt (Baujahr 1963 - und Fronttriebler!); Ersatzteile natürlich komplett Mangelware. Und hab' das Ding dann mit "Gewinn" (er hatte immerhin TÜV) verkauft *facepalm*... ich war so blöde...



> Ob Ossi oder Wessi - egal. Dumm (dran), wer sich für dumm verkaufen lässt.



Gibt ja Leute, die nehmen den "Wessis" die damalige Verkaufspolitik immer noch übel. Allerdings wollten Ossis von mir zehn- bis zwanzigtausend DM für einen 312er - "Ihr habt doch die Kohle!". Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann haben diese 312er-Besitzer ihre in der Scheune gelagerten "Schrotties" enttäuscht weggeschmissen oder in "Sammler-Hände" für wenig Geld abgegeben, damit die Dinger nie wieder gefahren werden. 
Ich habe ja dann das "Wartburg"-Hobby drangegeben, nachdem ich den "Über-Manta" das erste Mal in der Waschstraße erblickte (und da habe ich mir geschworen: "Ich WILL so ein Ding! Und wenn er grün ist, ein schwarzes Vinyldach nebst Schiebedach hat!" Und dann wird mir so ein Ding angeboten: "pampasgrün-metallic" - so nennt sich die Original-Opel-Farbe; Vinyldach - und dank Schiebedach komplett weggerrostet bis in jeden Winkel! Allerdings ungeschweißt; deshalb absolut "ehrlich" bis auf Unfallschaden im Seitenteil, der nach Raustrennung aller rostbehafteter Stellen eh unerheblich war - mir ging der Arsch auf Grundeis, als ich die "A-Säule" raustrennte, das Neuteil selbst anfertigte und selbstverständlich selbst einschweißte - die Tür passt bis heute perfekt! Restaurierungsfotos auf Anfrage!)

Und deshalb einen Song, den ich genauso mag wie ungeschliffene Rohdiamanten in Form von pampasgrün-mettalic-farbenen Rekord-C-Coupes (und es ist so geil, in dem mittlerweile seit über 20 Jahren "ford-electric-blue"-gespritzten - selbstverständlich mit Vinyl-Dach!- Wagen zu sitzen, während die Anlage übelsten '90-Sound der Marke "You could be mine" von Guns'n'Roses spielt und eine alte Oma die Birne schüttelt, was sie da sieht, während sie langsam den Zebrastreifen überquert: Einen langhaarigen Fahrer mit Gitarrensound in einem 40 Jahre alten Auto! Der Anblick sollte doch seit den '70ern gewohnt sein... Sollte ich jemals so verspießt dreinblicken: Erschießt mich bitte!):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIPTOUH51I[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc4NvjzdHZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FUCK YEAH, ICH LIEBE ES!


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Kate Perry bevor sie i kiss a girl rausbrachte ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruq-EG7gtOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XsYnux-OSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (25. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjuLbBObtc

perfekt zum einschlafen nach einer nachtschicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WQKszAwJdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



._____. so gut.


----------



## Jordin (28. September 2012)

[dailymotion]xsbwie_psy-gangnam-style_music[/dailymotion]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bhalion (29. September 2012)

Schaue gerade Graffiti Videos auf Youtube da ich seit kurzen großer Fan bin. 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=g-u-u&v=jIjuLbBObtc


----------



## bhalion (29. September 2012)

Schaue gerade Graffiti Videos auf Youtube da ich seit kurzen großer Fan bin. 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=g-u-u&v=jIjuLbBObtc


----------



## skyline930 (29. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f3R0hdY1nc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

FIGHT!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFDd5j7hPQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xg-IOoszYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2012)

scotchs runde ist besser
pimf kriegt doch eh nur aufmerksamkeit weil kico, die olle fotze, in seinen videos rumläuft


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2012)

Scheiß auf Kico 
ich feier die runde 

Naja generell war das vbt dieses Jahr nicht so toll ..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixd3QYXMYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beste Runde dieses Jahr


----------



## Combust90 (30. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR6Cw_3q1Pg&feature=player_embedded

Oh mein Gott


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2012)

jo, letztes jahr und die splash edition waren klar besser, aber 2012 hat einen entscheidenden vorteil:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3k8doVMn6OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okG_3iA-LsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So schön! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> So schön! <3









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dg55FPSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qr2WAQMTRPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OT3cVM1AIPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iVrVgaHC-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wow...


----------



## Jordin (5. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIgNBxNvAJg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrLpvCIvDIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgbZ69olJas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2012)

Laut dem Cover dachte ich wasn das wieder für ein Metalrotz aber das Lied klingt ja richtig geil. Bin stolz auf dich Flöxchen. <3


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Laut dem Cover dachte ich wasn das wieder für ein Metalrotz aber das Lied klingt ja richtig geil. Bin stolz auf dich Flöxchen. <3



awww danke <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICCkKWv-Nas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiTLy9Iq6zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich stehe auf diese düsteren Instrumentals von unbekannten Producern <3


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

Das hör ich grad:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XQNAjD70ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gleich aufs Bike ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sriPvwu6Pck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Damals gut, heute überragend gut ... ._.


----------



## Xidish (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1aKJFH8wmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (9. Oktober 2012)

Let your mind flow!

&#10047;&#10047;&#9829;&#440;&#821;&#801;&#1244;&#821;&#772;&#808;&#439;&#9829;&#8226;*"*&#8226;&#9834;&#9835;&#9829;&#10047;&#10047;&#9829;*"*&#8226;&#9834;&#9835;&#9829;&#8203;­&#440;&#821;&#801;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bW_riYjueeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gefällt mir sehr ... zum abschalten/neuordnen (der Mix steigert sich) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Nacht Euch!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Fyolj6PIyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einbetten geht nich wiesooooo?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Oktober 2012)

weil feature=player_embedded in dem link steht, darum geht das nicht. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQb55oiGmuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Melancholie, du bist eine Bitch


----------



## Xidish (12. Oktober 2012)

OMG

10 Hours of Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYCGbjOCYPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das mit den 10 Stunden anhören muss ich mir noch überlegen ... wobei ...
mein Bett ruft gerade. 

gn8


----------



## bhalion (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUhZGkBq0zg&feature=g-user-u

musste sehr lachen


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQMEepw90-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DAT FLOWWW!!


----------



## iShock (14. Oktober 2012)

http://de.twitch.tv/sodapoppin

beknackt und doch lustig ^^


----------



## Xidish (15. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand, mit welchem Programm die Animationen gemacht worden sind?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJjfQF-bFpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CR_431V9St4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brother Blake ist awesome


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3gncFPLMlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eins der geilsten Rapalben


----------



## skyline930 (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-wM8hA6CTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^_^


&#8595; Danke!


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Edit: einbetten y u no work!
> 
> ^_^



Das s bei https wegmachen


----------



## Xidish (16. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Video
> Eins der geilsten Rapalben


Das gefällt mir recht gut. 

Meine Lieblings Rapper sind immer noch Warren G. (& Consorten).

z.B.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U15tCpQ3jFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI2iOO20e-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAC-2ttHCyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MORGEN !!! <3


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]



Das wollte ich gerade posten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d89O3QtDGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (19. Oktober 2012)

moin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnjXUx_3gNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v74lRQpQyG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-r0sT1lLf5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch 3 Monate und ein paar zerquetschte Tage bis JBG 2. Viel zu lange, ich wills heute ._.


----------



## iShock (21. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xF0vHraxII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




haha ich krieg mich nich ein vor lachen^^


----------



## Xidish (21. Oktober 2012)

so kurz vorm Schlafengehen ....

imo die geilste LP in Berlin gewesen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBJ70szl8-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxPS1lZMSY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Knallfix (24. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72_ZFBZn5aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78bj6ebUVqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krakk (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmUjGvvBrWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uYs0gJD-LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



live fast, die young


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> live fast, die young



bestes Musikvideo 2012 und bestes Lied 2012. Bestimmt schon ca. 500 mal gehört wenns reicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qu2nBYG1xzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OHMAGAWDALLTHESEFEELINGS :s


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

alt aber <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDlQm5jFL50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pkx-LGTz2BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3iWhQjyoesg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrPc8oHBGH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arcdI9b9upM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hrrrrrr <3


----------



## Xidish (28. Oktober 2012)

da ich gerade alles zum k**** finde ...

volle Dröhnung ^^ ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4RnhPjjNII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8f6FOM3cyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48SZMWNg99o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Auf der Suche nach der Gruppe Capella bin ich auf das gestoßen - imo einfach genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMNDdnYOjWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ich gerade scheinbar wegen meiner Trauer/Erinnerungs-Stimmung (Juli '12)in der Zeit wandel,
höre ich wieder vermehrt diese Musik aus diser Zeit.
Es war die "geilste" Musikzeit - weckt aber auch weiter traurige Erinnerungen, der Absturz durch die Trennung von meiner Liebe ('91). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzR7ObIuJ0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6S3URNZ--A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<-  

Doch der Vortrag des obrigen Acapella-Medley klingt positiv.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ofcn7vKv0FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der beste Ärzte Song <3


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

We are leaving ...

We are leaving now!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl2NpFu4j1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeqmRyu3ruA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind sind einfach der Hammer... <3 <3


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3PDXmYoF5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Szenen sind echt genial!


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Die Szenen sind echt genial!



Kann ich nur bestätigen, habs sicher schon an die 50 Mal gesehen, die Musik macht das ganze aber erst richtig episch.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (12. November 2012)

Vor allem möchte ich immer Live dabei sein, weil sie Szenen so Bombastisch sind!


----------



## Plato0n (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZj1YcAKPGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


absolut top  

und ansonsten: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuDzAQriQP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

schöner song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_liAwwGtxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnH2MC00sMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (14. November 2012)

Schaue gerade, The Walking Dead.
Seit langem keine Serie mehr gesehen die ich so genial und fesselnd fand!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCJ2VTC1Ks4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (14. November 2012)

Yello ... selbst nach vielen Jahren immer wieder gerne zu hören ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tH9xxFdb1uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7m0VnzPFxew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (15. November 2012)

irgendwie, gerade so passend zu meiner Stimmung - so *ich kann's nicht beschreiben*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQJhUp2KyyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXOn_v8yRxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXks5M56aTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh boi...


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JELwIujC5-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## iShock (18. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLBybw-IJ5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21CgTdHDis0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie geil


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuTQ9WMU3B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt ._.'


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOR7K-lv338

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




KRAWALL!!!!!!


und dosenbier 
hach das macht stimmung


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2012)

Stimmung!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4M4luG5xtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

Muahaha ist das cool wie die Tänzerinnen tanzen   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgtQj8O92eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqELqRCnW6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrHu8m379KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Don't try to run before you learn to walk <3


----------



## Alux (26. November 2012)

Grade Berlin Calling


----------



## Frandibar (26. November 2012)

Varulv!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuFsRFWzr1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Fast seit Beginn an war/bin ich DeMo-Fan - immer noch.
Und Bronski Beat Fan war ich ebenso - schade daß Jimmy damals vermitlich wegen seiner Neigung so "gehen" mußte R.i.P.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlPxfSUAvlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



imo einfach nur nett 

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aCJJkR2BvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ach ja, Erinnerungen


----------



## Xidish (28. November 2012)

jumpimg in my bed 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1aKJFH8wmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLohtAlIirU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2012)

Alt, aber immernoch gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d69be8NjyiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (29. November 2012)

little oldschool   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7qcYfm33gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-lGmSVexdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



true true true ._.


----------



## Xidish (1. Dezember 2012)

imo einfach nur geil    

Part One 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSvTgbxDpeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfjLpv_kYpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19hBEbDWT8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Jordin (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AooMCiV2eb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's fucking magic!


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2012)

Wow, ich hab ja schon viele schlechte Musikvideos gesehn, aber eins in dem der Sänger...oder offenbar die ganze Band so dermassen auf Drogen ist, gabs selten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIWY8UyW9bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trotzdem ist das Lied top


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3ySC2wBAoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ihr whacken bitches!


----------



## Xidish (7. Dezember 2012)

Part Two 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi18eCuNeE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO49PZwTPco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nächstes Wochenende Live... YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS *_*


----------



## Xidish (10. Dezember 2012)

in memories ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5labhy9PonA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XsAXnboYVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AOTP <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0n5BfJexRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EWIG NICHT MEHR GEHÖRT ._.


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2c6g6eG1mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0Z24T_gLac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2012)

Was macht den Amon bei Hollywood Undead?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAg3uMlNyHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

[dailymotion]xcu7lv[/dailymotion]


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpylHsdk824

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hat was.
muss mal wieder meine alte such a surge platte auskramen ^^


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön!lange nicht mehr sowas schönes in verbindung mit rap gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrJAwCBbnuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal nen "klassiker" auskram. habs ewnicht gehört. geile musik und episches vid


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sehr schön!lange nicht mehr sowas schönes in verbindung mit rap gehört



Freut mich  Macklemore ist unter den ganzen Gangster-smokinweedeveryday-fuckallgurls-Rappern in Ammiland eindeutig der Beste, höre sein Album rauf und runter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29UMACdfyZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmcWe2SrkuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXC5pgOKcRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ma3BFoEwjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6lanUBSwlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Holy fuck ... *_________*


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYWqZF1kxVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



iwie geil


----------



## Jordin (22. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CS5gr3T2gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



episch!


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Und Pan spielt die Flöteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Episch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqxOy_bCnuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9tAJyWshD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdopMqrftXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJwyW9ngLNg


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Cyberhouse alias Hanomag 

Still Alive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlodmA6cGAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0odBpvBAYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Prodigy? hammer!
Pendulum? fettestenst!
Pendulum mixt Prodigy? multiple!!

läuft dauerschleife ^^ (nicht mehr ganz nüchtern)


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KckJrdHyEVA


----------



## Xidish (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Symphonix DJ Set Acid Winter Mix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1I70lbfAK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSbZidsgMfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


cunt.


----------



## Jordin (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> cunt.


Oha.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwkSZLERCn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Oha.



No offense.  Ich mag das Wort irgendwie (nicht die Bedeutung).

[vimeo] 36264593 [/vimeo]


Frank Ocean ist wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9FImc2LOr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vak_e2-nY9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4D2gxhOVe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Basstard <3


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> No offense.  Ich mag das Wort irgendwie (nicht die Bedeutung).



Relevant Oatmeal: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/c_word

On topic:

Edit: Meh, Spotify embedden geht hier irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Relevant Oatmeal: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/c_word



Made my day 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUMf8z-U3sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (1. Januar 2013)

Mal was für 2013 schunkeln






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGgO1o5ppe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUWJFOnXuB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZwzKEKGVqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Grad Muckies gepumpt, jetzt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RveIJFR7LV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil, der Sido gefällt mir, obwohl es schon richtung Cro geht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJucJsZdQ3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




alle samt schwanzlos wie frauenwg's


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZFfOuO_0o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sehr schön


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhB3P0HLQbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das muss ich auswendig lernen ^^ 
das sag ich dann den buffies zum diesjährigen nikolaus auf ^^


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

höre ich immer wieder mal sehr gerne ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqhaQhQBEdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. Januar 2013)

Wahnsinn, der hat Live auch eine wirklich gute Stimme.


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe den jungen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCu3Xw3ZvEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soviel deutsche Musik hier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> ich liebe den jungen



!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dg55FPSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

[dailymotion]UOjF8XcmXTo[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQ8soxIBpbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hokus Pokus, Abra Kadabra!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dx0bTtAMZoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GQ <3


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph0SjLC_lqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hammer. TT =&#65279; Titanium Testicles


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14yy-ccH1K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNw2mW5zhH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Gedöhns.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH_9lJxeiXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (12. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quxzO3oxOfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEwzFF4HeB8

vieleicht ist das cover was für dich jordin 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdUqGbI4fJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (13. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnXRumUwjys


----------



## Jordin (13. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht ist das cover was für dich jordin



Verdammt! Das hat was. Danke :-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

[vimeo] 50081686 [/vimeo]

<3


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2013)

Perfektes Lied Shika. 

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - Need your love ist m.M.n. noch nen Ticken geiler, liegt aber daran dass ich Ellie Goulding absolut geil finde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - Need your love ist m.M.n. noch nen Ticken geiler, liegt aber daran dass ich Ellie Goulding absolut geil finde.



same here  Und wo wir grad bei Ellie sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KjjNjleu6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach ein perfekter Remix eines an sich schon so tollen Songs :3


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTiYuIrcaRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich krieg einfach nur das sabbern...... und faster ist sowieso ein geiler wt song


----------



## Alux (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyfES0-gIcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoNj3m3CxM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Zeug taugt mir immer mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qgx4te5SA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjRu6Ti5qa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ein Soundtrack


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ul-cZyuYq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



boar ewig nicht gehört, geilo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYESZC8JDO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht meine Musikrichtung.


----------



## iShock (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xf6B4yt2BAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hachja :/


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEDtquldXR8


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Russland ist ab jetzt nicht mehr das Land Nr.1 für mich. Es verlor gegen Island.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIF4e1xUTak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich grad dabei bin... schwedisch <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q11zYvaQnyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und färörisch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcwR1s1hzEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Endgeil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6HegLE1Els

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

nice





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtKs1m_SQgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer wieder gei, wobei das ganze immersion album mal hart bockt


----------



## Nebola (16. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Endgeil!






Aun schrieb:


> nice



Ohja, das neue Album "Gift of Life" kommt übrigens am 25.01 raus. Um hier mal nen bisschen Werbung für ne erstklassige Band zu machen.

In dem Sinne, hier gibt's gleich nen weiteres Lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQfNZ-lLsbw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Die erinnern mich ein wenig an More than a thousand, welche ebenfalls sehr geil sind 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ihwP9ehuCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dreamshade wird aufjeden Fall gekauft


----------



## Nebola (16. Januar 2013)

Stimmt es geht in die Richtung. Jedoch ist More Than a Thousand mehr Richtung Metalcore und Dreamshade halt stärker Richtung Melo Death. Dreamshade hat übrigens schon ein Album veröffentlicht, noch mit ihrem alten Sänger, was jedoch auch extrem fett ist.

Was ich auch geil finde sind die Cover von Callejon's neuem (Cover-)Album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yOOlckXJQ


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7yOOlckXJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (17. Januar 2013)

Übrigens wegen Dreamshades kommenden Album, atm kann man für 3 Tage (ab heute) das komplette Album auf dieser Webseite hören -> http://kaaoszine.fi/ennakkokuuntelu-dreamshade-gift-life/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SunWtjn9_I


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XruGr031ua0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZfX_cl74NEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Krasser shit


----------



## Nebola (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab zwar nen Paar Favoriten Lieder bei Dubstep, aber eig finde ich das meistens als naja, ka krank halt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ_WDLA9i7c

Frage mich ja wem das gefällt


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5R02xYJyNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und sie ist drauf angesprungen  lang leben leute, die texte interpretieren können!


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGy70BxOQwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8pBe1Zbd3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bisschen Combichrist geht immer


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Get your body beat. rums rums rums.

Grad nen Ohrwurm von was anderem.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVp8xWsteMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-w2ASI12Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stichwort: Ohrwurm


----------



## Nebola (20. Januar 2013)

Muss ja sagen, obwohl ich so gar kein Pop Mainstream Fan bin, mag ich die Stimme irgendwie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRdjysGwOh0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Kx0QdJm-Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normal find ich Guetta ja eher meh, aber der  Beat ist echt klasse.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

endlich weiss ich wie das lied heisst danke shika 

lief im radio rauf unter runter aber nie mit titel ansage ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> aber der Beat ist echt klasse.



[dailymotion]xorpy_brooklyn-bounce-club-bizarre_music#.UPwBw2ed_To[/dailymotion]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxiqFV4Gf2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





wo du ja auf beats stehts ^^

nur die gibts leider nicht mehr - die liefen damals als ich in der 7 bis 9ten klasse war auf viva als viva noch musik brachte den ganzen tag ^^


----------



## Plato0n (20. Januar 2013)

49ers vs Falcons und nachher hoffentlich noch Ravens vs Patriots


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

Plato0n schrieb:


> 49ers vs Falcons und nachher hoffentlich noch Ravens vs Patriots



krass noch jemand hier der Football guckt  - die österreicher nerven -.-


----------



## Plato0n (20. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Plato0n schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 49ers vs Falcons und nachher hoffentlich noch Ravens vs Patriots
> ...




ich hab erst nen FOX, btw ESPN stream gesehen, da sind die kommentare natürlich geiler, aber die quali is bei ran einfach zu gut...da nehm ich ne össis in kauf


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

jo  ich hab die ganz leise und meine musik ganz laut


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Brooklyn Bounce


Mein Geschmack ist es nicht so - ist mir zu sehr Kirmestechno. 
------------------------------------

was ich gerade höre ...

in the mix in the mix in the mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5LEeUJiomI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ByvYYoXlSxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schön chillig und doch episch


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1fZHoHkoRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2013)

[vimeo] 43929422 [/vimeo]

Klasse Song


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlbxNeOmjEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6XUVjK9W4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So viel swag in diesem Video... people are awesome


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njrVQQata48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



scheint ganz gut zu sein ^^

und das hier kommt endlich ende februar ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNJf7iaNoLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn9C1vKd7Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFkYoT5Gezo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




´murica!


----------



## Xidish (23. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZF5u54RGyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (24. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI9X8_Czs2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... mit mir stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

ich kenn da nen guten therapeuten    





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U3Ry9-UdtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23ap0C9vEMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (24. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NFzDSudw10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man sich mitreissen lssen kann und gerade die passende Stimmung hat: sad!

"say you´ll never leave me, cause i need you so much!!"


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWnAmFYmGtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




auch ein sehr schöner text


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

zur guten Nacht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnjXUx_3gNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



have a good night


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-GtRPQkC-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I am a victim of you and your misery... <3


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Januar 2013)

Rudimental feat. John Newman "Feel the Love" 
Video aus der Tube 
endlich mal wieder schöner ruhiger Drum´n´Bass mit einem tollen ungewähnlichem Video


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXE99kSw3fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZK05KWJwM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (27. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RveIJFR7LV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was ist nur mit mir passiert ... Sido ... mir gefällts ^^

Das bleibt unter uns 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRfuAukYTKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_oFyhXd5P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




This is all I need to feel alive!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> This is all I need to feel alive!



A whisper from the wind, and i can't help but listen <3 ... das jemand hier jemand irgendwann mal (außer mir) Enter Shikari posten würde... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioZxvVhjFs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2013)

Mal ein interessanter Remix, besser als das Original mMn.
Allgemein ist der Resident Evil OST echt gelungen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6Kw7M5ucyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allerdings ist die Soundqualität (wie gewohnt von YouTube) mies....



<3 Miss Milla


----------



## Xidish (28. Januar 2013)

brauch' einfach was zum Abschalten ... Entspannen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xia_FrmWDLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8zjL3zJd_g


----------



## Olliruh (29. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hugSJMZbjkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymMzcOxmdtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die 2 haben echt Potential.


----------



## Plato0n (30. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqO7zEWu0W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5twrY4rHiH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> [C'est la vie]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z29basl7Lcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (1. Februar 2013)

Kontrastprogramm *

www.tape.tv/vid/400551


btw Resident Evil OST - auch wenn es nur in Trailern verwendet wurde?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahyvWheMRkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Maynard > Rest


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0i3Aa9NlxCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-y-Xwrjx-PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. Februar 2013)

als immer noch Demo Fan (mit denen quasi aufgewachsen) ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_DIjs6cRr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOCip3u3QQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. Februar 2013)

The Godfather of Techno
&
immer noch einer meiner Lieblingsbands ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQ8vOpZbF3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Schriftzug habe mal eben schnell entworfen.


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xku0zPWZn8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke YT für ausnahmsweise gute Quali


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKpTr7KWBgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




i woke up to the sound of german hip hop in my head ...


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_TuUgDGgnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


episch


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVmKeisK2cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKk8WZ7r7kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P. Flöxchens neue Lieblingssig


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAPdgI7aN-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klassiker. der typ ist so genial, vorallem live. da bebt die bude


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HX74UhgMFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBlLOmTNJRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ansonsten höre gerade meine Favoritenliste im -> Grushdaks Channel

greetings


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_TgUoy_l2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ul-cZyuYq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



goldie!


----------



## Jordin (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pHKFHJURMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hallo.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfwFgALp38g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2013)

Glitzer-Disco-Bunti-Blubb!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CiOWcUVGJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Februar 2013)

Live sindse einfach fukkin awesome! ​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoSpE2x7Zv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





\m/ \m/​


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OL5-fYnqHUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (8. Februar 2013)

gutes graffiti video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjzOOvMfuxM


----------



## zoizz (8. Februar 2013)

how we did it in teh 90s

[Dailymotion]video/x14up8_mc-hammer-u-can-t-touch-this_music#.URV_TGf8vQo[/dailymotion]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

And what I heard in the 90´s




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pt8YYn8kRb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY0mDRrqcVU 

kann es sein das die garnicht mehr verbaut werden ?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Februar 2013)

Relaxin' Moments Vol.2 

man(n) muss auch mal runterkommen bei dem ganzen Karneval hier in der Gegend


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c12EkNHGkog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich kann nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1s4nTn3tc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh boy <3 <3


----------



## Xidish (9. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxChyn84Rq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ5xFK5pGO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhxPBrxxaqc


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRykq9vlDPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal wieder DIE MASKE!


----------



## Xidish (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTWgH1u_BxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QIgWgSEf4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTg-fE1WNmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für besser Laune.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eamoKuDWInI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVQuFaPsg7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Heinooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJ3-xGdai44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Mal nen bissl was fürs Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXgTPAr5_Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine Playlist - gerade ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JEQZ7a1nbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.............................................................................................. *^*...........................
..........................................................................................zur Playlist.....................


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQEz3H4K9pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Meteor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Dailymotion]video/xxiwvk_meteorit-schlagt-in-russland-ein-hunderte-verletzte_news#.UR6OQ2f8vQo[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XACgLbNDVM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0j18NtGc7tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRL66bqgwTw[/youtube]


----------



## Slayed (16. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAphGRauc3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Dieses harlem-shake ist soo billig, dass man sich nicht schämt -.- einfacher abklatsch und es wird gehyped als die superduperbesservariante vom Gangnam-style. regt mich a bissl auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7Bk0B_Mhfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



When i grow up, there will be a day, when everbody has to do what i say!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfvPPjR2ffw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


BEAT


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHd2AhMGZ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Doch niemand flog mit ihr, niemand zog mit ihr durch die Weiten, weil die Menschen die Existenz von Flügeln bestreiten.


----------



## Xidish (18. Februar 2013)

zum Abschalten nach einem langen Wochende ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4Xlzzqlc24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJEVkuNsEi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In laut um BSG im TV zu uebertoenen welches sich meine Frau schon seit Tagen reinzieht...


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YptpSJSVZqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tPmYRLht1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZvd39LDbVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schluss mit dem Hip Hop, ab nun wird wieder mehr Rock gehört


----------



## exill (19. Februar 2013)

Edit: Wut, warum geht das einbetten in der Vorschau aber wenn gepostet nicht?


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Als ich Folgendes eben gehört habe, bekam ich richtig Gänsehaut.
da werden wieder Erinnerungen wach, die zu meiner "Sündenzeit".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Acid pur





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtQRMqPjrmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I941vssBWaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der Acid-Zeit bzw. durch Acid sind überhaupt erst die Smilies entstanden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toomatch (20. Februar 2013)

http://youtu.be/kWinnNCV36c

Auch ätzend aber kein Acid


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqiHjvkAETs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (21. Februar 2013)

So ein Mist, voll verpeilt das es schon seit ein paar Monaten eine neue Deftones Scheibe gibt.
Heute alles nachgeholt *g





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67oBykAKUuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izJhOP8wE04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Punch Arogunz ist dieses Jahr echt der Übershit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2013)

Melanie, du hast keine Punchlines. Nenn dich doch Punch Arroganz 2.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUbGcRJUDu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hilarious as fuck


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVXoC-95zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Februar 2013)

Ich werde NIE in Russland in ein Auto steigen geschweige denn in die Nähe einer Straße gehen, falls ich je nach Russland kommen sollte. Haben die ihre Führerscheine im Lotto gewonnen?!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-l4w-DIiXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXr1kmuqGcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trollmops (24. Februar 2013)

Skyrim Soundtrack


weils einfach hammer ist und ich total auf so musik abfahr.

da würd ich immer am liebsten meine waffe ziehen und selber in die schlacht reiten


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0a2WeK7XPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lolwut


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

@  Sh1k4ri

War das vorhin nicht Ansage genug!
Diese Video grenzt jetzt schon an Provokation.

@ Olliruh

Wie das Mädel es sagt - man schämt sich für sowas.
Und von wegen ironisch ... & Rappers sind 'se auch nicht - das ist kein Rap! 
_______________________________________________________

aus gegebenen persönlichem Anlass:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADYOUmyGI5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und lieber sowas mit "nachgedacht"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhEPrNHKmlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

srsly, ich geh zu jedem Kiddy nach hause und gebe ihm eine Schelle wenn er das für ernst hält. Es weiss jeder, dass das nicht als Vorbild angesehen werden sollte. Auch zeigt sich wiedermal die supertolle Recherchearbeit von RTL. Kollegah ist seit mehreren Jahren auf dem Vormarsch. Von seinem ersten Zuhältertape bis zu Bossaura steigerte er sich immer und war immer in der Szene präsent, der kam nicht einfach so aus dem Nichts mit JBG II. Vorallem sind einige Texte von den Liedern die im "Bewerte den Song über dir" auch mehr als fragwürdig. Nehmen wir z.B. Eisregen, welche dort fröhlich gepostet wurden obwohl die darüber "singen" wie sie 1000 Nutten umlegen und häuten oder wie er seine betrügende Freundin mit 19 Nägeln festnagelt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6Hr2mozYUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lolwut


Irgendwie peinlich die beiden. Farid Bang hat also nach seiner "Haft" angefangen, provokative Texte zu schreiben. Wegen was hat er eingesessen? Drogenhandel? Wurde er mit 10g Gras in der Tasche erwischt oder was? Und "Kollegah"? Studiert eigentlich Jura, aber macht er von zu Hause aus, er geht nicht zu Vorlesungen ... Was für ein Gangstaaa!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

Ist das euer ernst ? 

Und wo ist mein verdammter Beitrag ?! Und wieso provoziere ich hier ? Nicht, dass es mich interessieren würde... Ich habe verdammt nochmal nur gepostet, was ich grad höre. Ist doch der Threadtitel, oder kann ich net lesen ? Und jetzt Alibi-haft jedes Kollegah und Farid Bang Video zu löschen ist lächerlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tdZx0gMAR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Wir sind einfach zu hart Shikari. 

XIDISH PLS!

BTW:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqi9vMyHtPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Irgendwie peinlich die beiden. Farid Bang hat also nach seiner "Haft" angefangen, provokative Texte zu schreiben. Wegen was hat er eingesessen? Drogenhandel? Wurde er mit 10g Gras in der Tasche erwischt oder was? Und "Kollegah"? Studiert eigentlich Jura, aber macht er von zu Hause aus, er geht nicht zu Vorlesungen ... Was für ein Gangstaaa!



Hätten die mal das ganze Interview gezeigt 
Jeder Kollegah Text ist von der Qualität 100x besser als alles was sich die Drehbuchschreiber von RTL jemalseinfallen lassen können (3x 8 silbiger Reim und so) 
Es ist ja auch grade zu ironisch das RTL die beiden als Frauenverachtend darstellt obwohl fast jede ihrer Sendungen grade zu Menschenverachtent ist und da ist es nichtmal ironisch gemeint so wie in den Texten der beiden. 
Habt ihr euch überhaupt mal ein Lied von den beiden bzw von Kollegah angehört ? Er spricht davon das er sich Nasen zieht im Wert von einem Monatsverdienst... Wer denkt das er das ernst meint ,dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POWiAB-Hvf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


da ist sogar RTL 2 besser


----------



## Xidish (26. Februar 2013)

Hast Du 'ne Ahnung ...
Bei RTL stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. 

Doch Drogen im Wert eines Monatsgehalt zu verbrauchen, ist nun wirklich nicht schwer.

Und genau, weil ich anhand der Post hier überhaupt das erste Mal was von Kollegah % Konsorten gehört habe (gesmate Lieder) -
genau regt mich das auf, wie mal solchen Mist noch verbreiten kann.
Habt Ihr das gefühl von verantwortung gegenüber Kindern und Jugendlichen?
Ach nee - Ihr seid ja selbst scheinbar noch im pupertären Alter, wo jemand die gesetzliche Verantwortung über Euch hat.

Selbst wenn nicht mehr - hier sind auch Minderhährige auf Buffed!

Und über das, was dieser Mensch singt, ist nicht zu spaßen - das hat nix mehr mit Ironie zu tun.
Sowas muss auch nicht noch verbreitet werden.
Nicht umsonst ist seine erste LP bereits auf dem Index - recht so.

Na und ich denke, schon bald redet eh keiner mehr über ihn bzw. kaum und er ist so schnell verschwunden wie er aufgetaucht ist.
Bestes Abgangs-Beispiel ist Bushido, der denke ich, aufgrund seiner Art auch komplett uninteressant geworden ist.

@ Sh1k4ri



spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Kollegah-Diskussion: Xidish hat recht. Eure Musikgeschmäcker in allen Ehren. Aber hört bitte auf, HIER solche Videos zu posten, die Gewalt- und Drogenverherrlichend sind und / oder andere Menschen auf Grund deliriumartiger Selbstüberschätzung "dissen".


Das hattest Du auch gelesen.
Wenn Du nun dennoch woanders solch ein Video postest - dann ist das imo Provokation!
_________________________________________________________

Music Nonstop





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p65UAO9OcEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Sh1k4ri
> 
> Das hattest Du auch gelesen.
> Wenn Du nun dennoch woanders solch ein Video postest - dann ist das imo Provokation!
> _________________________________________________________



Nen FUCK hab ich gelesen. Bin hier nicht 24/7 online, und du weißt bestimmt nicht was ich hier lese und was nicht. Ein Wort im Thread hier wäre trotzdem nett gewesen, aber anscheinend war das zu viel.

Egal, es ist und bleibt lächerlich. Bin raus.


----------



## Xidish (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2WQ_hi5Ojg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DteRJ4sdASo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zZDBoZTerg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob ich mir daraus noch 'nen Mix ('ne Maxi) schneide ....


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gFEykRzjT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß auch nicht was mit meinem Musikgeschmack passiert ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

[myvideo]8999303[/myvideo]

Hammer Song!


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was mit meinem Musikgeschmack passiert ist.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLl3U6usMdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Ich fühle mich grad derp.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1vt9Iy32dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (1. März 2013)

zigtausendmilldrölftel verschiedene Dubsteb-remixe ... aber ich find nichts richtig fettes. ich bin ja eigentlich mehr der Bass-Typ (handmade) aber so remixe von korn sind richtig lecker. nur finde ich sowas ähnliches einfach nicht wieder ...


Edit: nochmal etwas komplett anderes reinwerfen:
[dailymotion]video/x3fpgm_the-bleeding_news#.UTEpNlfxHQo[/dailymotion]


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3vcahVMAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jeder geschlossene Raum ist ein Sarg.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUChX7FB_yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrmts8UVOMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Isch feia das. Nischt so ne wonnabischei**e wie Kollegah und Farid Peng.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1eh2SFnh2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5luPLJSypI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbSYo8DEX-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssL_OkMwD7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmD5BvmkZL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qfn_qcurshg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yolo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

Wer gegen wen? Hää?!

Egal erstmal was anders hören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXJYlqUvZfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Querox - Berlin Soundtrack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUdRz1hUnpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



like it


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrphLUWZv3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Never forget


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iiefu67mwVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut. Auch wenn er Hacke wie sonst was war.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FyKSmWl9ycQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Y S L (7. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das schlechteste was die Band je zustande gebracht hat, wusste garnicht dass sie das noch spielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Y schrieb:


> Das schlechteste was die Band je zustande gebracht hat, wusste garnicht dass sie das noch spielen



Sacht mir jemand mit ner Frankreich Fahne als Avatar.


----------



## Y S L (7. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sacht mir jemand mit ner Frankreich Fahne als Avatar.



Sagt dir jemand mit Geschmack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3-NcRXK-s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

Warum ist der Eifelturm so hoch?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXoPnBSI80g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2013)

Gestern Zombie-Twilight gesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07s-cNFffDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Überraschend lustig. Natürlich enorm schnulzig, aber (teilweise auch unfreiwillig) sehr lustig. Auf jeden Fall besser als die Vampir-Version


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2013)

Warum ist Hollywood eigentlich so versessen auf necrophile Teenies? O_o


----------



## Xidish (7. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmBivP2j5cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfg856ARZpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



beim 2. teilweise inc. "Nationalhymne" des Techno/House/Groove 

_At the beginning there was Jack
and Jack has a groove
let there will be house
and house music was born
i am the creator
and this is my house
and in my house there is only house music
..._


----------



## Knallfix (8. März 2013)

carpr0n




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkF9swhnF-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Noo2PaWfI38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fury hatten schon eingige sehr eingängige Songs.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foF5j4jMTI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Yeehaaa!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Iah931vXOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mit viieel Bass hören - besonders ab 2:06.... love it.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1emSWVcSu8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

© 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ed_lZjS5gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (9. März 2013)

Never mind... weiß nich mal, in welchen Thread das sollte...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwpXOZe_TXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WK8BYU2_SRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aw shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet ist das gut. Überraschend gut.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WFrMkPxa7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DexDrive (10. März 2013)

Bekomm ich jedesmal eine Gänsehaut von außerdem ist es meine Lieblingsserie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC8z8MK7HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgZSAQ-zQEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern live gesehen,zum 4. Mal. Bin zwar fertig, but it was worth it <3


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSMGtd6dn-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aE2GCa-_nyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lindsey hav ma babies pls


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y_Kd9ZoA6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORHBmqhQ3aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bagger werden baggern.


----------



## zoizz (14. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_n8TuSVmOrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Whooooooohohohooooooo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXiEGUJKNrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sehr geil.


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85MiGmnkdGA


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sehr geil.


Gefällt mir auch recht gut - u.a., da es für mich wohl auch 2 Pac orientiert ist.
R.i.P 2 Pac

->




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wBTdfAkqGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrTiln4YTyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 <3


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Goa






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2WQ_hi5Ojg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeNbPMzGJBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTgA4tHOp2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dK35oeJzK7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



absolut geiles Lied!


----------



## Onenightman (17. März 2013)

Von nem Freund die Band  Check it out





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJ6RBX5x8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GJ6RBX5x8ws#!

Zu doof um es als Vid rein zu posten.


----------



## Xidish (18. März 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> absolut geiles Lied!


wirklich geil 

bt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bR586YlEhpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Höre ich immer wieder sehr gerne - imo klasse Frau!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hTD6uEgTVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kp warum ich ihn jetzt erst entdeckt habe.. bockt


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

mit eine meiner Lieblingssängerinnen ...

"damals"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1D5UgbpCkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"heute"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r15nw1rgHNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r9IgZ_9sgrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

Ich weiss noch nicht so richtig, obs mir gefällt, aber ich höre es mir heut abend schon zum dritten mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHRkHFxD-xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2013)

Klar gefällt es, ist doch Macklemore 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29UMACdfyZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (21. März 2013)

ready or not





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dz_Vh95i3SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfYCqMg3FiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MASKULIN MASKULIN


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> MASKULIN MASKULIN


einfach nur schrecklich und gut, um danach ordentlich gernervt zu sein.
Da sind soviele Musikrichtungen dabei, die so nicht zusammenpassen.

bt

in memories ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7tq5lKj5PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ascalari (22. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Lied ist welches bei 0:30 einsetzt??Werde noch Irre langsam bin schon 2Stunden auf der suche....
Dachte Requim for a Dream aber das wars leider nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WV54ZFXGHuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke für eure hilfe 

lg

Asca


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Sorry, kenne ich leider nicht.

Du kannst die Gilde ja evtl. auf ihrer Homepage oder in den Comments auf youtube anfragen.


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

Banana?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKcqCps_1i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*kicher*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2013)

RIP My Chemical Romance, eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands, 3x Live gesehen, haben irgendwie meine Jugend geprägt, und nun lösen sie sich auf... mein Tag ist gelaufen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6q0VcgOfIQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2013)

Sei froh das sie sich mit ehren auf gelöst haben. Hätte meine Lieblingsband Green Day auch mal machen sollen. Die letzten 3 Alben waren einfach nur...


----------



## Xidish (23. März 2013)

Die Passage "We'll cary on ..." ist doch geklaut -
oder andere haben es von denen geklaut.
Jedenfalls klingt die Melody identisch.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wer noch diese Melodie hatte.

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Anfang sehr an die Stimme von Lemon Tree.^^

Und wenn ich allen Gruppen hinterhertrauern würde, würde ich in Depri verfallen.
Sicher ist es traurig - mein Beileid - es werden aber neue Lieblingsgruppen noch kommen. 

bt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MipniI5Fiek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2013)

Es ist keine richtige Trauer, bin nur enttäuscht. Höre die schon fast 10 Jahre, man man man  Aber naja, so isses nunmal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fr4LEPnu50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Götter...


----------



## zoizz (23. März 2013)

Endlich mal wieder nen netten remix gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4MlVGd_5TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fcking like


----------



## zoizz (23. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lindsey hav ma babies pls






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kirstie maldonado von pentatonix
oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lindsay stirling

nichtsdestotrotz danke shika, denn das hier habe ich dank dir gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFf4pD_rNNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (23. März 2013)

Das Violin Dubstep ist ja noch melodisch - und imo absolut Klasse!   

noch was zur ihr ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ach und wenn Mozart seine Musik so hören würde ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8ybDE8r-70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXRpQzRDhUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7bANMHnPUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2013)

my life = 
[vimeo] 42271740 [/vimeo]


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7_T35nwAl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6FoWskUO_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (27. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdEZq6F7SEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (28. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asD_CdXeMDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2013)

[vimeo]38837542[/vimeo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCUGmOO2e64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karvon (29. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSkb0kDacjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1yqLbtGkC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

einfach nur geil, diese Musik und HD Videos ...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dfZ9BXaNyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5uSW5CrXC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haterz gunna hate.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DxG0SL6GIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Honkers gonna honk


----------



## Xidish (1. April 2013)

nachträglich ein in memories @ Markus Löffler (auch wenn das nur ein Remix von ihm ist).
7 Jahre sind nun schon wieder seit dem tragischen Fall verstrichen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JhZxw878r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + Original 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3nJr8NpoVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und im ersten remixx sind Parts von Folgendem imo sehr geilem Stück enthalten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtuQSrCaHx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIeSGUK-Lyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WHERE THE HOOD 
WHERE THE HOOD
WHERE THE HOOD AT


----------



## Xidish (1. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...


leider nur auf Umwegen anschaubar ...


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbKX41iyXJc&list=FLZtcHMMqz6D5033Ame74f8Q&index=2

Irgendwie mag ich das Lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFP8i9gsmj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzqn9HM_YIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Fange jetzt mit der ersten Folge der dritten Staffel von GoT an


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. April 2013)

Wynn das ist ein verdammter Ohrwurm was hast du getan?

Und wie soll ich das meiner Mage erklären =D


----------



## Plato0n (3. April 2013)

Ich höre gerade nebenher eine sehr stilsichere Kombination aus:

Blackmores Night - Autumn Sky

Bosse - Kraniche

Justin Timberlake - The 20/20 Experience

Lindsey Stirling - Lindsey Stirling

Muse - The 2nd Law

Pet Shop Boys - Yes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2013)

[vimeo] 61085943 [/vimeo]

perfect.


----------



## zoizz (3. April 2013)

not bad, sind erwachsener und komerzieller (im sinne von casual, nicht negativ) geworden.

auch nice:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpP42fergQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wake up - you´re weak!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2013)

[vimeo] 63161301 [/vimeo]

ich liebe sie einfach über alles <3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBuqkbuUBuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: WTF?! Wieso erscheint da kein Video, sondern dieser dumme Link? *aufreg*


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lNSXcEnq6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (8. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fao2wqoLdRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPVeQ_NFCA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qa3k-rbRv9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGjHsLnUO1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oULO3i5Xra0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Our dear leader gives us this doucmentation about our glorious motherland!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

Danke Reflo.

Super Doku. Sollte jeder sehen um mal mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen zu können.

Stattdessen wird uns Angst gemacht alla :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die akutelle Ausgabe. : (


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXMfdpjnAHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.____________________________.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Danke Reflo.
> 
> Super Doku. Sollte jeder sehen um mal mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen zu können.



Ich empfehle dir dieses Buch zu lesen:

"Flucht aus Lager 14"



> Ein erschütternder Bericht aus der Hölle Nordkorea
> 
> Das diktatorisch regierte Nordkorea ist fast völlig isoliert, aggressiv und bettelarm. Und es hält rund 150.000 seiner Bürger in Lagern gefangen, die vergleichbar sind mit NS-Konzentrationslagern oder dem Gulag. Da die Lager seit Jahrzehnten existieren, gibt es inzwischen Tausende, die dort aufgewachsen sind. Einer von ihnen ist Shin Dong-hyuk.
> 
> Blaine Harden erzählt die Geschichte des 1982 im sogenannten Lager 14 geborenen Shin, der bis zu seiner Flucht nie etwas anderes kennengelernt hatte als die grausame und primitive Lagerwelt. Menschlichkeit, Vertrauen, Wärme, Zuneigung und jegliche Errungenschaften der Zivilisation waren ihm unbekannt, Hunger, Misstrauen und brutale Züchtigungen hingegen Alltag. Shins Zeugenbericht gibt einen tiefen Einblick in die unmenschlichen Lebensverhältnisse, die in dieser Lagerhölle herrschen, und schildert das berührende Schicksal eines jungen Mannes, dem wie durch ein Wunder die Flucht in die Freiheit gelang.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Lese grad Das Archipel Gulag...
Ist schon krass ,was da beschrieben wird


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anV3VcMB284

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6a3p9kVrZBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Super Doku. Sollte jeder sehen um mal mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen zu können.
> Stattdessen wird uns Angst gemacht : (


Ja dann mach mal die Augen auf.
Glaubst Du wirklich, das nett geschnittene Video ist die ganze Realität?

Die Zone sah auch lebendig aus, alle waren äußerlich locker drauf +++
Und was war? 
Es war noch noch nicht mal Kommunismus - es war die reinste Diktatur.
(Ich spreche aus langjähriger Erfahrung - wo mir mit 18 damals sogar eine "Gratiswohnung" angeboten wurde).

Sicher wird in den Medien viel übertrieben und auch Angst geschürt.
Doch so einige existentiellen Sachen, denke ich, darf keiner ausblenden - nur weil es solch schöne Urlaubsvideos gibt.
Der Filmer bzw. eine Reisegruppe erlebt alles sowieso aus ganz anderer Sicht. 
--------------------------------------

bt und passend dazu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzt2iSNyN8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2013)

[dailymotion]xu55wy[/dailymotion] 

Ein Traum in Pastell!


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja dann mach mal die Augen auf.
> Glaubst Du wirklich, das nett geschnittene Video ist die ganze Realität?
> 
> Die Zone sah auch lebendig aus, alle waren äußerlich locker drauf +++
> ...



Das ist ja was sie sagen. Die Leute da spielen dir etwas vor. Egal ob du nun dahin reist, du wirst nie das wahre Geischt von Nord Korea sehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

Xidish, Xidish, Xidish das ist jetzt so ein bisschen "in den Mund gelegt" wie du mich interpretierst.

Natürlich muss man immer beide Seiten in seine Weltsicht einbeziehen.

Zum einen ist Kim schon ein unberechenbarer Diktator. Der mit ein bisschen Pech einen Krieg vom Zaun brechen könnte den sich keine der beiden Seiten wirklich wünscht.

Zum anderen menschelt es in Nord Korea auch. Die westlichen Einflüsse, grade aus China, werden dem Volk schon zeigen das es sinnvoll ist ein Teil der Weltgemeinschaft zu sein.

Im Moment ist es wichtig aus unserer Sicht auf Deeskalation zu setzen. Und das ist eben der Punkt wo ich die westliche Medienlandschaft in großen Teilen nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich habe so den Eindruck, als würden wir uns Nordkorea als Schurkenstaat in der Hinterhand halten, für den Fall das unsere Wirtschaft durch die Waffenindustrie noch einmal angekurbelt werden muss.

Wie dem auch sein, genug weltpolitischer offtopic.


----------



## zoizz (12. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> weltpolitischer offtopic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 böse!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MYrzJKXNV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

@ BloodyEyeX

Dachte mir schon, daß ich Falschaussagen mache, sorry. 
Ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht - bin schon lange kein Freund diverser Medien. 

bt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3zeGBQfWr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZKQUOApw1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUpFJIEalmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sehr geiler Sound


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuHbDsvfeVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (14. April 2013)

klingt imo recht interessant 1. Skyrim ... 2. The Hobbit - Misty Mountains

1.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlCPOCwo3FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 2.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEwzFF4HeB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qwKCQ4M2Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2013)

[vimeo] 63660863 [/vimeo]

<3333


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2013)

Back to the 80's ... Megamix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4A67wZHlnvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2013)

Der Hobbit - über Maxdome


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxaZZvfaoo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJg5Oyt0jeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (22. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W51Lh0gcMs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2013)

immer dran denken: vor dem Essen die Hände waschen!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzfu4Jos6b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brech ins Essen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (22. April 2013)

er war, er ist und wird sein

ein sehr bekannter Dj (der Tänzer in dem Vid) - imo ein sehr guter noch dazu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZCkLmNR2uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

The Cyberhouse will never die.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKtLInYG_Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und weil Frühling ist

Spring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92WMmx0Blss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDe4TWgIp3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aw.shiet.<3.


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Ritmo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IutU1yKRuak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hKbfV2z2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur episch der song


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7fy48snnRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dope!


----------



## Xidish (27. April 2013)

Da werden noch ältere Erinnerungen wach - meine Jugendzeit.
Hatte sogar ne ähnliche Frisur, wie Martin L. Gore.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBcULtxENo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + Original 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_p7sDcZCZZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEPmCnzbDUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2013)

ach wie idyllisch 

Bei Vietnam fällt mir immer eher dieses Lied ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8JlTIo--CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBoc0jYcVpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (29. April 2013)

next episode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqMyfZ0lNtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyeIlNdUtbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I would fuck dat song D:


----------



## Xidish (30. April 2013)

Let the ritm play





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX6YxMtuUs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich Feierabend + 1 Tag Erholung


bedingte Emotionsabschaltung mit der Musik


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2013)

counting all the a**holes in the room ...


[dailymotion]video/xnv04v_volbeat-still-counting_music#.UYAab8pMfQo[/dailymotion]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egUQju95vT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiSw0PIc8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0quEgJ_z2ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ch5MEJk5ZCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich muss grade so weinen


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVMJP_A8mEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2013)

hihihi





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH4a4TtO-e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

ewig net gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tYNwhobr8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXks5M56aTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach 10 Stunden Schlaf endlich ausgenüchtert, bockt


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. Mai 2013)

Little Boots - Broken Record (eigentlich das ganze neue Album "Nocturnes"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAxcFJ8t3hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eAxcFJ8t3hk


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuG4-lewUTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


OH JUNGE JA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> OH JUNGE JA



OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIET ._.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hTD6uEgTVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (19. Mai 2013)

... höre ich immer noch sehr gerne ...
... was für eine Stimme  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8-pP4VboBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Ich finds echt nice





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgGiBRj0yns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und für die, welche es nicht gesehen haben - so ein verplapperer ist mir in den letzten Jahren nicht untergekommen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=id2oQBeHrsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=actYt8WkdvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

... nachfolgend für mich mit eines des schönsten Duette ...

Vor allem sage ich mir in meiner jetzigen Verfassung es auch immer wieder: Don't Give Up!
Habe die nächste Schwellung am Kopf und Schiss. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KZjvlKjeXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sind für mich noch unverkennbare einmalige Stimmen - nicht wie heutzutage so oft imitierte Stimmen.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

also mir kann einer sagen was er will. aber peter gabirels stimme ist einfach krass! kate bush hat auch sehr gute songs und eine schöne stimme





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LP8-YkeeDlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur geil den "alten" kram zu hören


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2013)

Mein Lieblingsbuch
verfilmt von Richard Attenborough

wahrhaftige Geschichte (ein Freund begleitet Biko im Kampf gegen Apartheid in Südafrika, wo er '77 durch Folterungen starb)

Biko - Schrei nach Freiheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vertont/gesungen von Peter Gabriel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MgM-1r0X5Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1h7qRlqOSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hmmmm *blick in die zukunft* ich sehe ... neue CD´s und... einen leeren Geldbeutel


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmmm *blick in die zukunft* ich sehe ... neue CD´s und... einen leeren Geldbeutel



so geil is das album net. hab heute die hälfte auffer autoobahn hören dürfen......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hKbfV2z2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3 den colonel


----------



## iShock (24. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5RvgvvZrZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wieso geht das nich
o_o


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Geht es jetzt?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5RvgvvZrZg[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nBEg8ZtrHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (24. Mai 2013)

bei mir immer noch net aber bei dir klappts ja ._.


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2013)

was für ein geiles Konzert das doch war - "Nelson Mandela 70th Birthday Tribute Concert"

-> Mitwirkende (imo einfach gigantisch^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjfinkra7XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@ iShock

Du mußt bei https das s weglassen.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das einfach geöffnet und statt mit "[media]"-Tag mit "[ youtube]" und ohne "https" eingefügt - dann ging es.

Ach, zum Topic:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRkc08_dR-0[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (24. Mai 2013)

ah ok naja steht ja jetzt schon 2 mal drin danke - muss es ja nich noch ein drittes ma reinstellen xD


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2013)

apropo shock

Da fliel mir eben spontan das ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0pTcCSeqg2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

Was gräbt Xidish denn da aus  ... unglaublich! Wenn zuckersüßen Pop-Scheiß, dann "New Order"!

"Shellshocked" haben wir seinerzeit totgehört und -getanzt. Eindeutige Bass-Line, wobei Hook seinen Bass grundsätzlich wie eine Gitarre spielte - und das "Erfolgsgeheimnis" der Band sei nach einem Interview, daß jedes Mitglied immer wieder den Rest übertrumpfen wollte, was in diesen absolut komplexen, abwechslungsreichen Arrangements endete, in der sich alle 10 Sekunden irgendwo was neues einschlich. 

Cooler empfand ich allerdings noch "Subculture", wobei sich Studio- und Extended-Version noch weit mehr als sonstige "New Order"-Songs voneinander unterschieden - beide absolut großartig und tanzbar; dennoch fast zwei unterschiedliche Songs:

Album-Version, die schön poppig vor sich hingroovte (und Sumners kann und konnte nie für 5 Cent auch nur halbwegs singen):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZCzJRXvpCg[/youtube]

Die Maxi-Version, die fast epische Proportionen annahm mit Chorus etc.:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyWpqmmpIS8[/youtube]

Meine Fresse, liebe ich diese Band! Schade, daß wir nie erleben durften, wie sich die Combo mit Ian Curtis entwickelt hätte ("New Order" war vorher die heute legendäre Band "Joy Division". Nach dem Freitod des Sängers/Songwriters benannten sich die verbliebenden Member in "New Order" um, wobei die ersten Veröffentlichungen noch ganz klar dem "Erbe" verpflichtet waren).

Das war übrigens auch der Reiz der damaligen "Maxi-Singles" bzw. 45RPM: Man bekam im besten Falle nicht nur eine klanglich bessere Version der kleinen Singles, sondern fast gänzlich neue Songs. Vorreiter war hier in den frühen '80ern auch wieder mal "New Order": Deren Megahit "Blue Monday" gab es ausschließlich als "Maxi"; da wurde nicht mal eine Single von veröffentlicht.

Wen "Joy Division" interessiert: Es gibt da einen verdammt geilen Film von Anton Corbijn namens "Control"; jenem Fotografen, der in den '70ern dank seinen Fotos erst den Mythos "Joy Division" begründete - ein ganz, ganz persönliches Filmdokument. JDs "Love will tear us apart" ist heute sowas wie ein "Oldie-Standard". Grundsätzlich kann man "Joy Division" neben anderen bedeutenden Bands als Hauptquelle des späteren "Gothic" ansehen - und ebenso fröhlich klangen deren Weisen (alle Mitglieder der späteren "New Order" sind bis auf das Mädel bereits dabei - das ist tatäschlich dieselbe Band, die später "Shellshocked", "Perfect Kiss", "Subculture" und "True Faith" herausbrachte - übrigens verdient eine der erfolgreichsten englischen Bands aller Zeiten):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wAYh8v4TOM[/youtube]

"New Order" liebe ich - aber "Joy Division" ist - wenn ich mich denn nur auf eine Band festlegen müßte - seit mehr als 2 Jahrzehnten meine absolute Lieblingsband! Die Photos im Video sind fast ausnahmslos von Corbijn, der später mit seinem "Control" sowas wie einen "Endpunkt" unter seine Karriere setzen wollte: Er hat als Fotograf mit "Joy Division" angefangen und damit quasi mitverantwortlich einen modernen Mythos begründet; seine erste Arbeit als Film-Regisseur handelt Jahre später über "Joy Division".


----------



## Xidish (25. Mai 2013)

Diese Zeit war meine Spätjugend.
Als dies Album rauskam, war ich gerade mal 18.
Die 80er/90er waren imo eh die kreativsten Jahre der Musik.


Dubvulture hörte ich rauf und runter - besonders das Solo vor dem Finale.

Ja, ich mag diese Band auch heute noch sehr.
Habe hier auch noch die Doopelcassetten (Subculture) rumliegen (Album + 12"Inches).

Mir gefielen/gefallen eigentlich alle Lieder von denen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bul0dJVfFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOmazuzCXCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und 

Am meisten bewegten mich von denen irgendwie die beiden (beim 2. die Gitarre/die Atmosphäre):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBlxkdPPJ-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reAtzVjPxxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2013)

[vimeo] 56539696 [/vimeo]

!


----------



## Xidish (25. Mai 2013)

ps. @ win3ermute

Diese Version von Subculure - auch genannt Dubvulture finde ich so gar noch besser. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jaQRltaHnAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2013)

http://vimeo.com/21437825

Geile Mucke, neulich durch Zufall gefunden


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

@Xidish: Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige alte Sack hier 

Shit, ich dachte, Dubvulture sei auf der "Substance"-Doppel-CD. Irgendwo hab ich das noch...

Ganz hörbar war auch das Projekt von Peter Hook namens "Revenge" - das hört sich eh kaum anders als die NO-Sachen an:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVfY_2Xhwwg[/youtube]

Und Sumners hat irgendwann mal was mit dem Kerl von Pet Shop Boys gemacht - klingt ebenso wie NO  :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ahvctVWv18[/youtube]


----------



## Xidish (25. Mai 2013)

eben gefunden ... imo ein echt  Mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5reyPkGURlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt, ich habe von NO Substance die Doppel Cassette.
Und da ist auf der mit dem blauen Cover auch Dubvulture drauf.


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgpJR3AsR3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lupe Fiasco ist einfach nur zu viel zu gut, das ganze Album ist genial.
Definitiv einer der besten US-Rapper.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay-FQAafeR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



doo do&#768;o do&#770;o doo ter tam


----------



## Xidish (26. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xth8UEQvkHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe gestern angefangen die TV-Show Suburgatory zu sehen.
Beim durchzappen sah ich plötzlich die Hauptdarstellerin Jane Levy, worauf ich nicht mehr weiter schalten konnte :-)


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Momentan Alien 3


----------



## Tsukasu (29. Mai 2013)

Zwei Lieder von meinem Mutterland vielleicht kennt ihn irgendwer/ gefällt es einem ; ) ?!

1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq2paBCLSSc

2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4htCnGZLPvw


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2013)

Ist das polnisch oder tschechisch?
Ich finde jedenfalls, daß es gut klingt - auch wenn ich nix verstehe - nur ein paar wenige Wörter.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8Ft541hNws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Achtung* - Wer beim Bohren bei Zahnärzten 'nen Horror bekommt, sollte sich das Ende nicht anhören! 

greetz


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Fehlen noch 7 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QaWjGxS4ASQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Mai 2013)

coool danke ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMokMQ8Bu7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SO CATCHY


----------



## Xidish (7. Juni 2013)

Paninaro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6gyjyVEKFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade eben das Solo davon gefunden.
Das ist, meine ich, auch im Set "Mirage" von Armin van Buuren enthalten, was allerdings mittlerweile dank Gema gesperrt ist.
Da gibt es so ein Frauensolo - das weckt Erinnerungen an die geilen Zeiten damals aka Cyberhouse. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=renPYm8I2Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oo ... gibt es wieder. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nbNxxDGITA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hiAOgtmXus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Xidish (10. Juni 2013)

Altes von der Ausgrabungsstelle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EDBe6ohH4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+ 

Acid (von mir hochgeladen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnjXUx_3gNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4dc0OjFAw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NAM3rIBG5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKUVQiR8psY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

´murica!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_mnotp7QYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



endlich wurde der notstand und die evakuierung aufgehoben. sonderurlaub! pardy hard!!!


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

[vimeo]1901755[/vimeo] 

[vimeo]26695534[/vimeo] 



2 Retro ohrwürmer von damals ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2013)

[vimeo] 68204341 [/vimeo]

Unvergleichbar. Mit nichts und niemanden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Axay57waLYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil unendlich awesome.


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Mike Oldfield ~ Discovery 1984 (Full Album)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gmmdw_iVAsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6lf0DeyvM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pull it, pull it, pull the trigger....*headbang*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ganz cool, hörst du sonst auch acdc undso?


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Ne, nur wegen Iron Man...*ironie off*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ne, nur wegen Iron Man...*ironie off*



entschuldigen Sie bitte diesen fauxpas, die meisten die ich kenne hören eher andere musik..


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKOikEllwK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2013)

Gleich gehts los ans Meer WOOOP WOOOP




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xTCOQydcs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEQagifa2hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



i like ...


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Ach was habe ich damals dieses Duo geliebt.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RU0XYnThpHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Full HD (1080p)


----------



## zoizz (20. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ach was habe ich damals dieses Duo geliebt.^^
> 
> 2unlimited



Es ist erschreckend - fast schon grausam, wie viele Gemeinsamkeiten wir in Sachen Musikgeschmack haben. Ich habe es immer versucht, geheim zu halten, aber diesmal muss ich zustimmen. Die beiden haben mich einige Jahre meinses Lebens intensiv begleitet.



something else




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OC4zaHeIUGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2013)

aus dem Jahre 1994





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHTH5EzFQhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Juni 2013)

the money store


----------



## Xidish (21. Juni 2013)

lost in love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPlSY6SRLLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... & things  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX-dDhn0uP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [vimeo] 68204341 [/vimeo]
> 
> Unvergleichbar. Mit nichts und niemanden.



fettes sign 



alter irgendwie kann ich überhaupt keine videos mehr einbetten wtf


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juni 2013)

Schaue gerade auf NDR ein Sendung zu Heinz Erhardt - einfach nur köstlich und immer noch witzig.

z.B. 

Ritter Fips und sein anderes Ende

Es stand an seines Schlosses Brüstung
der Ritter Fips in voller Rüstung.

Da hörte er von unten Krach
und sprach zu sich: "Ich schau mal nach!"
und lehnte sich in voller Rüstung
weit über die erwähnte Brüstung.

Hierbei verlor er alsobald
zuerst den Helm und dann den Halt,
wonach -verfolgend stur sein Ziel-
er pausenlos bis unten fiel.
Und hier verlor er durch sein Streben
als drittes nun auch noch sein Leben,
an dem er ganz besonders hing ---!

Der Blechschaden war nur gering...

Schlussfolgerung:
Falls fallend Du vom Dach verschwandest,
so brems, bevor Du unten landest.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch, wieso
sie Köpfe haben! &#8211; Soll ich's sagen?
Sie brauchen dann das viele Stroh
nicht in der Hand zu tragen!

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
und aktuell zu meinem Zahnproblem^^

Die alten Zähne wurden schlecht,
und man begann, sie auszureißen.
Die neuen kamen gerade recht,
mit ihnen dann ins Gras zu beißen.


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBNRDeuMG1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ra3a8dD5uFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Plfwgvo59PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S76qfQojdo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Habe das mal auf BFBS Dance Anthems gehört und gerade eben wieder gefunden (wußte nicht wie es heißt bzw. vom wem es war.
.... Imo jedenfalls ein absolut geiles Stück (Acid, Melodie, Frauenstimme ...) ...

in 1080p HD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8byLuJVVljs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was die Stimme sagt:

_Embracing the godess energy within yourselves
Will bring all of you to a new understanding and valuing of life;
A vision that inspires you to live and love on planet earth.
Like a priceless jewel, buried in a dark layer of soil and stone,
Earth radiates her brilliant beauty, into the caverns of space and time.
Perhaps you are aware of those who watch over your home,
And experience it as a place to visit and play with reality.
You are becoming aware of yourself,
As a gamemaster.

Imagine earth restored to her real beauty,
Steady trees seems to brush the deep blue sky,
The clouds billow to form the majestic peaks.
The songs of birds fill the air,
Create a symphony on symphony.
The godess is calling for an honouring of what she allows to be created,
Through the form of strength and blood.
Those who own our planet, are learning about love. _


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Zum einschlafen....<3 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xqwUMNRl2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkOe7VOmynA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Juni 2013)

Die ganze Nacht schon Onkelz. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das Soloding von Kevin wird...das Zeug vom W ist ja leider nicht soo pralle.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juli 2013)

Humpelpumpel

Komischerweise komme ich bei Deinem Nick gerade auf Humpe&Humpe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UF77uQeoWK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Humpe&Humpe



die humpe schwestern ham sowieso nen orden verdient!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdAcu8SZBjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hach wie gerne höre ich die ungeschnittene fassung


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5H-YlcMSbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucHEH2du4VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ohh dear god"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmEaIveGJzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



waxahatchee


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9XFoVWGMiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





 Seehr geil gemacht. Ich glaube, ich würde auch rennen bevor die bösen Jungs kommen


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjk-kX2plc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juli 2013)

imo nach wie vor ein wunderschönes Classic-Duett





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JM_R1R28kLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Was zum Lachen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDvgjdSwOYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

[vimeo] 54867486 [/vimeo]

Ja Ami-rap, aber... shit. so good.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

mag ich nicht, einziger guter track von dem album (außer fashionkilla, haha):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bS5dmru5iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



obwohl, das girl i know you want the d ist zugegebenermaßen doch ganz lustig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Mir wird der auch bissl zu sehr gehyped, da find ich Kendrick Lamar doch besser. Wild for the Night ist auch noch ganz geil, besonders wg der Hook 

[vimeo] 25798585 [/vimeo]


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XzEKVEdUfZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Weil der Film "The Stand" von Stephen King so toll war 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUO_5EALZoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

Summertime





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrS93yzqQ6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suh0EDgK6vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vI89J55wZj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

[vimeo] 64401276 [/vimeo]

Jared Leto ist einfach ein badass...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8vVQxj5_sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



godspeed ja


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [vimeo] 64401276 [/vimeo]
> 
> Jared Leto ist einfach ein badass...



Voll toll das Lied <3


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Propaganda





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34--voVQlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0b_IHjWXbuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gp3YtZm7Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6quyJdLcc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyNE9ZjTEU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnbnKd47eYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




chillig


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Klingt echt gut, wobei ich das Instrumentale besser fand, wie jetzt den "Gesang".
Und ich habe mich gefragt, was er eigentlich mit dem Mikrofonständer vorhatte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

Die Instrumentals sind wirklich klasse, der Gesang geht schon in Richtung Hardcore, was nicht Jedermanns ist, besonders das Zeug aufn Album. Es kommt aber nie aggressiv rüber, wie bei richtigen Hardcore bzw Post Hardcore Bands.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

iwie hört sich der typ aus shikas vid an wie brandon flowers auf valium ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zgofiD8uew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



über 7 jahre alt. alden warn das zeiten, ich beklomme heute noch erpelpelle


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5dUsZ4Djd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

The Doors: Live at the Bowl '68, läuft grade auf ZDFtheaterkanal


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXplD4VwkLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE97Fmz178Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Na kann sich nich wer an die erinnern (von 1989)?^^

Out Of The Ordinary 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfwSeNIjIeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

[vimeo] 65535661 [/vimeo]

<3<3


----------



## Xidish (8. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgW5HrQAkz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLISqqS8foM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juli 2013)

Aha hier treibst du dich also die ganze Zeit rum wenn du nicht Ingame sein kannst, dir muss echt langweilig sein


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Ausnahmsweise Mal Wubwub-Musik, die ich mag. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJ_RATsYJP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Die erste Walking Dead Folge, hab die ersten beiden Staffeln von nem Kumpel bekommen.

Ist ja doch ziemlich brutal.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juli 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aha hier treibst du dich also die ganze Zeit rum wenn du nicht Ingame sein kannst, dir muss echt langweilig sein



Jo, ich bin echt zu lange hier, spätestens morgen seh ich zu das ich endlich heim komme. noch 2 Tage und ich lass mich in eine nervenheilanstalt einweisen, dreh langsam durch hier. Lass dich mal überraschen was ich dir alles für Storys erzähle, du wirst dich Kugeln vor lachen, und ungläubnig und fassungslos mit dem kopf schütteln. Einfach der Wahnsinn, wie einige hier einen an der Klatsche haben. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iDtKeFutK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BESTE


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYLcmv35pnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 +  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVMJP_A8mEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ohXI3po8hK0[/youtube]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H86cqQ6ea2Q


emotions fcked


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Izwgb841-6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schwierig, von diesem Song ein Buffed-taugliches Video im Netz zu finden


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWcyIpul8OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passt so gut in die jahreszeit
der junge ist mein stilistisches vorbild, kann den herbst garnicht abwarten


----------



## Dominau (11. Juli 2013)

Seit dem ich das Lied am Samstag in einem Club gehört hab geht es mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf..

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Rise-Against/Prayer-Of-The-Refugee


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usjoX6hTAM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkA6JX8iuHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur ein tolles Lied <3


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0hzz4mGyehw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjwp98Oi4rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRmELlhCZbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Bushido - Apres Ski. Ja ein mal darf man ja bei der Gangster Rap Ãra vorbei schauen.

Battle-Rap for the Win!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyeIlNdUtbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



._.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McH6hJtQHCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nostalgie ;-;

pl0x gieb BC oder WotLk back


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nostalgie ;-;
> 
> pl0x gieb BC oder WotLk back



Shit ._. Jetzt bloß nicht wieder subscriben... bloß nicht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKnkc-4ZzEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tkhDvTi4P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ._.



Wie findest du das Album? Mir sind die meisten Tracks ein bisschen zu langweilig und deutlich zu kraftlos.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGvCEO5zGOY[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie findest du das Album? Mir sind die meisten Tracks ein bisschen zu langweilig und deutlich zu kraftlos.




Is in Ordnung, allerdings kommt es nicht an seine vorherigen ran. Besonders Rebell ohne Grund hatte ne Menge Tracks, die mir im Kopf geblieben sind. Bei Kompass ohne Norden isses bis auf den gleichnamigen Song und 100x eigentlich alles eher blah.

Zum chillen an warmen Sommerabenden gehts aber durch 

[dailymotion]xykyjf[/dailymotion]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [dailymotion]xykyjf[/dailymotion]



lol fucktyler, seh ihn im august


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2013)

Hatte ihn aufm Splash gesehen (im TV..), und da hat er einfach alles zerstört...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Juli 2013)

dann können wir nur hoffen dass er paris stehen lässt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0eb9p7Oa2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXCM0lZxh4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXJPe_Zx7ZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Beste WoW Lied war eh, "Dont make me get my main" :> 
Es war einfach so unendlich wahr. 
Und ja, ich trauer BC-Wotlk auch nach. =/
Wie WOW Depressionen auslösen kann, einfach das WIssen das es nie mehr so sein wird...


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...BC115CA8746823F[/youtube]

Spontan über den Song gestolpert und begeistert.

Edit: Auch die anderen Tracks sind nicht schlecht, vielleicht besorge ich mir das ganze Album.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bzba7TfDINc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Eat it up, its good for you!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFu5Z15BCog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Epic Need, live zu sehen. Wäre sogar am Sonntag? auf der Amphi, aber ist zu weit weg. x.x
Und nein, ich bin kein Gothicgruftiwhatever, aber ich liebe Ebm. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Dreamhack Valencia


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Shit ._. Jetzt bloß nicht wieder subscriben... bloß nicht...



MoP wär ya schon cool, Setting alles, aber ist irgendwie nicht mehr das gleiche. .w.

Wär ya schon fresh, wenns das Kit für einen P *hust* *hust* Ser *hust* ver *hust* gäbe.

In dem Sinne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il4hKI0UN-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry0dHtwD4TU[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqMSzbTZTyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyW1oABtnew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was auch sonst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OO7kW_-u2y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## harry234 (22. Juli 2013)

Dei neue Daft Punk CD. Random Acces Memory. Ist finde ich eine überraschend giute scheibe. Nur get lucky nervet ein wenige. Einfach zu oft gespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k27N-jRofrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mitch fehlt schon irgendwie, merke jetzt erst wie sehr. War live einfach ne Bombe, gab/gibt wenige mit seiner Energie...


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9aF9_mZDyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPcds3jOhRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PPcds3jOhRQ



Oh, das erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeiten.

@Topic:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dne11-PA3JQ[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGrfFzagzHs

ich höre: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=901tKbIC1hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vGrfFzagzHs



Tipp von mir: geh mal zum Augenarzt, wenn du den Unterschied zwischen einer Katze und einem Panda nicht erkennen kannst.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Tipp von mir: geh mal zum Augenarzt, wenn du den Unterschied zwischen einer Katze und einem Panda nicht erkennen kannst.



Nein meine Augen sind bestens in Ordnung, du solltest aber vielleicht eine andere Katze als Bild nehmen wenn du eine Assoziation mit cro vermeiden willst

Ich mach übrigens nur Spaß, nicht dass wieder jemand ankommt mit Provokation blabla


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeiten.




same here, ewig net mehr gehört gehabt.. den  song hier auch :







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBpAvdBeBsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

das ist ganz klar eine katze


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Nein meine Augen sind bestens in Ordnung, du solltest aber vielleicht eine andere Katze als Bild nehmen wenn du eine Assoziation mit cro vermeiden willst



Du bist die erste und einzige Person, die das Bild mit Cro in Verbindung bringt. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass sich sonst kein Schwein mit dem Kerl beschäftigt. Heimlich Fan?

Aber hey, rufst du Gläubigen, die sich am Aschermittwoch ein Aschekreuz auf die Stirn malen lassen, auch "Lol, Cro!" hinterher? Sind alle Katholiken jetzt Hipster? Ich weiß nicht...

@Sh1k4ri:


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rlhDmEn8p1E[/youtube]

Den Song fand ich damals immer am besten. Hach, ich erinnere mich gerade an das Konzert, als "The Curse"gerade frisch raus war.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

nicht heimlich, ich hör den nur

kann ich dich mal zu einer heiße schokolade einladen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62i9Sodwp5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich wünsch mir ja so sehr winter und schnee, hab bock stiefel und eine schöne warme jacke anzuziehen und schlitten zu fahren


----------



## Nijara (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8L_phbxEiZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jedesmal eine Gänsehaut...<3


----------



## DexDrive (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOo0p591r_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach geil


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

das ist doch er in dem video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxwX247juvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

geh echt mal zum optiker.....


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> das ist doch er in dem video







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v7L1_KXZaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

ahahaha nein, ich bleib dabei der sieht aus wie mclovin


----------



## DexDrive (28. Juli 2013)

Wieso spinner?
Edit: Ah... jetzt hast du den Satz geändert xD


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Wieso spinner?



das hab ich ja rausgenommen, war unangebracht, geb ich zu, entschuldigt bitte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> das hab ich ja rausgenommen, *war unangebracht*, geb ich zu, entschuldigt bitte




Kennen wir ja.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kennen wir ja.



deshalb hab ichs geändert, mein gott, sollte ja nie einer lesen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Dann schreib es doch erst gar nicht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Juli 2013)

ich hab wohl einfach geschrieben was mir durch den kopf gegangen ist und mich nach dem abschicken selbst gewundert

und wie du sehen kannst habe ich es gändert bevor jemand darauf geantwortet hat


----------



## Nijara (28. Juli 2013)

And here we are again.../facepalm


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbyFTz1m5Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2013)

bockt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzDI3YDXvH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Jahr her, war ich mit meiner Freundin aufm Konzert, wonach wir mit der Band noch aufm Kiez beim Inder was Essen und Trinken waren... schöne Erinnerungen


----------



## Shmandric (29. Juli 2013)

Beim arbeiten PodCast hören:
Not Safe For Work
Mikrodilettanten
Die 3 Vogonen


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rxb2A4uASqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe ihn zur Zeit.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. Juli 2013)

bin ich kein fan von, mag lieber seine frühen werke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBlayb96UqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UP45zY2Nrms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> bin ich kein fan von, mag lieber seine frühen werke



Die Frage ist jetzt, wo ist der Unterschied ? Fitti ist Fitti.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opoDBF_b-fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alligatoah hat sich selbst übertroffen, Album wird Bombe. Und nimmt auch noch Cro auf die Schippe, what else ?


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkzunNYOXzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpVHIDLXUPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shmandric (29. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bret5VaVzJk


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nn-dD-QKYN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxxsP7VWVN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt, wo ist der Unterschied ? Fitti ist Fitti.



Es gibt guten MacFitti und schlechten MacFitti.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P8GctiOOJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Louis Vuitton

das Video ist nicht von mir, ich war aber auch da


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Es gibt guten MacFitti und schlechten MacFitti.



Er heißt MC Fitti, nicht MacFitti 

FACEPALM INC!

MC kommt von Master of Ceremonies und nicht von MC Donalds.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (31. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Er heißt MC Fitti, nicht MacFitti
> 
> FACEPALM INC!
> 
> MC kommt von Master of Ceremonies und nicht von MC Donalds.



das war mir nicht bekannt, vielen dank für deine hilfreiche belehrung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2013)

Fitti ist Fitti. selbst sein altes Zeugs ist mit auf dem neuen Album druff. Du kannst kein Hipster von etwas sein, dass es erst seit bisschen mehr als einem Jahr gibt.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiqERjtAkwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (31. Juli 2013)

eminem seh ich nächsten monat mit k.

ich will ja nur sagen, dass macfitti (wie jeder musiker meiner meinung nach) gute und schlechte tracks hat

nein quatsch, nicht jeder musiker hat gute tracks, aber ich kenne noch keinen ohne schlechte lol


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hERJUTMxbnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FezIecV_das


Nur wegen dem Unterstrich kann ich das nicht einbetten oder was? -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

[vimeo] 71317769 [/vimeo]

F*CK JA! WIE GEIL!


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Xp5cnbTDJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





hach wie geil warn die 32 mann lans damals.....


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz-RmSG2s1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da wär ne version 2.0 auch cool ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAyADMSppaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der beste track aller zeiten zu diesem wetter

wenn ich schon dabei bin noch der wirklich beste track aller zeiten zu jedem wetter:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSmuzEzeAeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DexDrive (2. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsCyiOdHOxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe sie einfach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9S5XTN6vgDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVKjjLX96rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A12vvSNBoHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8gcFaZGPLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stop, Hoodie Time!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ax1bGkQSypQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWXsTaBoD7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD7HJgfPESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPwhDyWkRo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCcJuN47UcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9xv5WyTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2013)

Wynn? BAH!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDih5tN2s2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKC6aWaaqNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr_gROZmTtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVz0IGfcRXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlRznVDMg7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxhFU0OY7Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pq_hnxM2RJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. August 2013)

lol watch the throne, das konzert war cool, die cd nicht so sehr





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kM9FSeCLGPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2013)

Mir gefällt auch nicht alles, liegt wohl auch an Kanye West, aber einige Ohrwürmer sind drin. N* in Paris, Otis, Watch the throne, why i love you, no church in the wild, made in america..


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch nicht alles, liegt wohl auch an Kanye West, aber einige Ohrwürmer sind drin. N* in Paris, Otis, Watch the throne, why i love you, no church in the wild, made in america..



haha bei mir liegts an jay-z, hab kanye einmal mit jay und einmal allein mit seinem coachella set von 2011(?) gesehen und das solo war goat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Dela9L8HRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQvBsEyVNu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lets do dis


----------



## Legendary (10. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3_a5O4UzQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Er ist und bleibt einfach der absolute Überrapper!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Er ist und bleibt einfach der absolute Überrapper!



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opJc_LYSg58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5oNup0Dq5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fmd02xvoxkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Old memories <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. August 2013)

Habe jetzt in einer Woche die ersten 4 Staffeln Breaking Bad durch. Morgen dann die fünfte. Alter die Serie ist.. intense


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Old memories <3



Hach ja...

Momentan gibt es ja viele Parties, wo das ganze Zeug wieder gespielt wird. Underoath, Thrice, Atreyu...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyA_lSJXK4[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1GDGSySUN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



girls natürlich


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Im der Shoutbox herrscht grad gute Laune:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LiaXIAwemk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htBAB4OELos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVaQxiJzj0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hach ja...
> 
> Momentan gibt es ja viele Parties, wo das ganze Zeug wieder gespielt wird. Underoath, Thrice, Atreyu...



Zu wenige davon leider in Hamburg...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPsZH0ub6Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe ihn einfach.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoT3wuYod5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

http://news.iheart.com/player/?mid=23570412


Ich krieg nicht genug davon.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V8Qw4f8GOJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWwgrjjIMXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vWwgrjjIMXA



Das kann ich auf der Blockflöte spielen. ^^

@Topic:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8TTIvDkzw[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das kann ich auf der Blockflöte spielen. ^^



Gratz, ich hab früher die Blockflöte gehasst, weil man quasi dazu gezwungen wurde, die zu spielen. 

[vimeo] 72491861 [/vimeo]


----------



## Noxiel (17. August 2013)

This! Wochenlang höre ich den Song, finde ihn geil und jetzt komme ich mal auf die Idee, mir auch das Video anzusehen und werde daraufhin nochmal geflasht. 

[vimeo]55646951[/vimeo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkFHlAdGGV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit depressiver Musik in den Morgen starten


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6DEwJ04K24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


First World problems!


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> This! Wochenlang höre ich den Song, finde ihn geil und jetzt komme ich mal auf die Idee, mir auch das Video anzusehen und werde daraufhin nochmal geflasht.



dann hör dir mal die fassung hier an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aE2GCa-_nyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




axxo farcry 4 trailer ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba5TWGeTH3I


----------



## Alrikus (19. August 2013)

Hollywoood undead

Geniale mischugg aus rock aus rap musik . I Love it


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann hör dir mal die fassung hier an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte als ich den das erste Mal gesehen habe, es sei der echte Trailer. Right in the feels 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9QoYujrQFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So ein krass gutes Lied.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4dZbJHT7_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0Llf7tB-uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich öl mich wech


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2013)

Beschte!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsZswiQeSrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fu9xd0bxQTE


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2013)

Deutscher Hip Hop 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyNov5Kp4Bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3QhE07YXbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_bTmwykdvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_TIwetmKz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9IPNZf11uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkbaGzZTWOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



feed the dada


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> feed the dada



Danke, hab mirs Album geholt. 

Kannte nur Unleash the Dada, fand das damals schon extrem geil (auch das Video) und jetzt gemerkt, das der noch andere lecker Lieder macht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kannte nur Unleash the Dada, fand das damals schon extrem geil (auch das Video) und jetzt gemerkt, das der noch andere lecker Lieder macht.



Stehe normalerweise nicht auf so nen Technostyle, aber die Jungs haben irgendwie was ansich. Ohrwurm hoch 3  Bin schon süchtig ..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBz8pZd341s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2013)

Bäh das 1. Lied aufm Album mag ich ned...aber hör dir mal das an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTxKgGTzPqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. August 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTN-Pa6rUJY[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETQ4QxYNM8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb32pmywZyU[/youtube]

Der Song ist so verdammt catchy.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7dgv3vWNpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass, er rappt über genau das, was momentan durch meinen Kopf geht. Hört sich kitschig an, ist aber so. o.O


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2013)

süß shika <3


----------



## zoizz (29. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVSpfQHEsNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstmal kommt Halloween!


Und es liegt schon Weihnachtsnaschkrams im Aldi aus...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoPCJisvlNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJTElVG7EMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So unglaublich gut.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPaA4HVISLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_l7Yut4dLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy6dTtOUA08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK3KwvtsQ8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderwunderschön <3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WgoX7yySW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRr5PsYMft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




erinnert sich hier noch einer an die ^^

damals vor 12 jahren als die castingsbands ihren höhepunkt hatten ^^

oder die erste castingband von pro7 ^^

[dailymotion]xt83v_no-angels-there-must-be-an-angel_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Sword Art Online. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VtrEwRJCr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gerade zuende geschaut. Ist ziemlich gut, auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. 
Bin eigentlich gar nicht so der Anime-Fan, aber SAO und Death Note fand ich bisher doch relativ gut (wurde von einer Kommilitonin darauf gebracht).


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2013)

Das Cover von "Do they know" ist mir irgendwie entgangen. Klingt allerdings auch nett. Dennoch mag ich das Original mit all den großen Musikern viel lieber.
Hier mal mit Vorstellungen aller beteiligten Künstler.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zc8TYsYb5i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

was du da hast, ist das absolute original von ´84. die version die du meinst ist die von ´89. eine ziemlich poppigere variante


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mlksRO36yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AUfm Album sind sie so gut.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMfd0_Ow5-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2013)

So gut. Besser als aufm Album.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHDU-oqZF9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bekomme bei Wolle immer gute Laune.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. September 2013)

leider fehlt da der part von nicki minaj

höre jetzt kiss land http://www.amazon.de/Kiss-Land-The-Weeknd/dp/B00E8KC5AQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378731446&sr=8-1&keywords=kiss+land

etwas enttäuschend


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



because wtf


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cwe3cYAcV7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2013)

Beyond Creation - The Aura (Album). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mxEoA3G9Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weltklasse album, locker 10/10

looool ich seh grad, 100/100 metascore sagt eh alles


----------



## Slayed (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__lCbClr2rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find das Album toll...


----------



## Aun (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q7s5fdgbng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ohja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtufyiZkcsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpNHRRPFncc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k59E7T0H-Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyOmjeGki2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. September 2013)

bin ja schon sehr verliebt in sie, muss ich zugeben


von asap gibts jetzt schon tshirts bei h&m, was geht da bitte ab?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlvKLNghq6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUVy6rx-DhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yes.


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2013)

aus den Anfängen der House-Music

Und aller Anfang scheint Jack zu sein, der den Groove "erfand".
Kommt der Ausdruck Jack, wie er öfters in den damaligen Sounds verwendet wurde, von ihm oder doch eher von "check"?
Wobei, bei "Jack to the Sound of the Underground" passt das check wiederum nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYF633P9rxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RweHT-ijy1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlRfZABWgK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzlUBOty9j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Forever, and ever <3


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2013)

Dieses First Date gefällt mir. 
und das Nächste zu "Jack"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mZEtGOBpmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. September 2013)

im older now im ready for the house loooool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsnELWjsCsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFd4PUUoTWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut... wir spamen hier ganz schön voll Baron


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. September 2013)

ja zurecht den track find ich sogar mal ganz geil


----------



## seanbuddha (12. September 2013)

Warnung: Kunst und Kultur!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzPgxLPJfC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. September 2013)

peer gynt also, ist ja sehr außergewöhnlich und hört man nicht alle tage...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgBmHjj26U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2013)

and the next "Jack"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwG9th-joaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwo müsste ich hier auch noch nen Remix haben, den ich nirgends auf youtube finden konnte.
Stelle gerade fest, das da einige Passagen aus anderen Liedern enthalten sind (Push it von Salt'n'Pepa, Pump up the Volume von M.A.R.S., No Good von Prodigy und paar andere)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7RSi9V7FZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



legends.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJnUeu1l6nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab ich ab und an nen Ohrwurm von.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2013)

Höre Folgende immer noch sehr gerne. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKzbpO5kUuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch was zu "Jack" (wo man erfährt wer oder was Jack überhaupt ist.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHwyzz2LMWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5Eg3Cb5BC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czAtGfZuCFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach diesem Video hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmc21V-zBq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bestes Lied + bestes Video!


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcQexz1iU5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPKhLguF38I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkZZo0XSm5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit diesen Lines hat sich Kendrick meiner Meinung nach auf eine Ebene mit Eminem gerappt. Das ist einfach übergut, Big Sean kann seinen Text auch gleich weglassen... 

Kendrick Lamar killed it.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit diesen Lines hat sich Kendrick meiner Meinung nach auf eine Ebene mit Eminem gerappt.



er ist spätestens seit good kid maad city besser als eminem

konnte es gerade selber vergleichen und kendrick>>>>>>>eminem, außerdem braucht er kein playback lol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2VzLn6DMCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (17. September 2013)

OMG Ich könnt mir des den ganzen Tag anschauen, ich finds so funny





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwPQKUDM9Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gKd8YoMJNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ja, good old times <3


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2013)

yes ... good old times ... 

that's how i'm living





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgmXo1pHQIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kO4BF67pvsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2013)

Er ist schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Geschäft - hier und überall.
Na wer erkennt diesen bekannten Dj von heute? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZCkLmNR2uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gxiu-STta4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFBQyOmiIn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7k7Bo0x73f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lUkTQvrLyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 iwie eine schöne melodie!


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2013)

imo epic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnVldyHRcjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOubiB-0vE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unb3FdsT5fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kW8M8dS4mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er ist schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Geschäft - hier und überall.
> Na wer erkennt diesen bekannten Dj von heute?



nächste Gruppe mit ihm - OFF (Organisation For Fun)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMYqE1r_5Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH_Zc6r_3MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGwzFpYoKM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Beat ist godlike.


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Beat ist godlike.



K.I.,Z. halt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QIgWgSEf4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOxMECSomss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er ist schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Geschäft - hier und überall.
> Na wer erkennt diesen bekannten Dj von heute?



nächste Gruppe, wennauch er da nur ganz kurz dabei war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMjMr0kIDEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRfc_Y_AsLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eine absolute rarität! habs selber EINMAL gehört. danach will man sich nie wieder die löffel waschen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> eine absolute rarität! habs selber EINMAL gehört. danach will man sich nie wieder die löffel waschen



Slash ist ein Gott.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGxgFxF47XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

Böser Ohrwurm







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAdbl14Gybg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er ist schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Geschäft - hier und überall.
> Na wer erkennt diesen bekannten Dj von heute?



Den meinte ich (einer meiner Lieblings Djs)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hi_D3IR6Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1YZGxV3kls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3 Std Clubnight Mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bM9bC3sRNwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEdC4PwWihQ[/youtube]

Wundervoll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6AIdXisPqHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



swag


----------



## Baron King Zwei (23. September 2013)

passend zu deinem drake pop





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukCyt47eIkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

ein paar Oldies aus den mitte 80ern

Ich höre sie immer noch gern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNws0lakoNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yY1OJyaWBJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcqSxJnPHkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Beat...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (24. September 2013)

cruel summer lol
was hat ye sich dabei gedacht?
und was ist eigentlich aus dem film geworden??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0QcxWPB59o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bitte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2013)

da fällt mir leider nur DOA ein... is ja schlimm


----------



## Baron King Zwei (24. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> da fällt mir leider nur DOA ein... is ja schlimm



schlimmer dass dir das dazu einfällt 
alles > blueprint 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyQpQhrQ5Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



justin vernon <3


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

The Godfather of Techno

Sónar 2013 [Full Show]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeEJy01y9Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1m5OsUmnv1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzCWGGG2gQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK3kzPig1U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXO0SsHssFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPW8y6woTBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

[myvideo]7181796/Aqua_Turn_Back_Time[/myvideo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6x36I2Dz5qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So perfekt <3


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2013)

in memories ... an die geilen Frequenzen, die es mit diesen Tracks auch heute noch sind ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpNHRRPFncc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDlwNtGM4qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy6Y_EDigKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damals als es noch giga gab ^^

die background tänzer besonders ich lieg flach ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGLJERSA-b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




großartig.


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2013)

in memories ... *schwärm*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brZ_WBEzw6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXMeRUQmYoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Major Laaaaazer.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZUcEmREZ9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HClZwFNNMKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj-QpdjvHWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFlweXth8SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (30. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> edeka
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wynn .... du ....
...


.... ich ..... 






...







..... oh ....




..

.....



.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2013)

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7GQcXktSyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

Die nächste Band aus meiner "Jugend" trennt sich ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjKmCxyKmas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die nächste Band aus meiner "Jugend" trennt sich ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hush, it's okay! Dry your eye...


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Zt0unawEHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (2. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQxmE2QuWYM


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOJ-Z357NxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9K0SzFIf4A


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jJ2PknAq3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Morisson (3. Oktober 2013)

Samstag Baby!
https://soundcloud.com/super-flu-de/02-super-flu-fibi-maybe


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlLu0_aqE2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkvXHq5MSeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59BRCOiQVKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




lol ist das jonah hill?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol ist das jonah hill?



Sie haben ne erschreckende Ähnlichkeit, aber nein das ist Nik Bruzzese 
[vimeo] 65535661 [/vimeo]

Da sieht man eher den Unterschied


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

haha ist das überhaupt der gleiche?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w20yjLgxJ6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gu-be (3. Oktober 2013)

bei meiner seele-xavier naidoo

weil ich einen kack ohrwurm von dem lied hab... aber trotzdem es sehr gern höre.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXKWn538CQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Fs6G3AJivM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol


----------



## Grushdak (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZkouut-9RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Schrecken die man als Busfahrender sieht einmal toll zusammengefasst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyCouqh8iQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe diesen Song.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9C_HReR_McQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



teh fuck?


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEbsgUZ04-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVQiynoIvBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So genial...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Oktober 2013)

diese seite braucht definitiv mehr asap





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HpzwjPQQU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das ende ist cool


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2013)

Goldie ist immer noch das beste Lied von A$AP.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> diese seite braucht definitiv mehr asap




Bin ich dabei, Fashion Killa ist so ein geiler song...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9ysO5hAqCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dann bitte aber auch Tyler...  Ich liebe das Video.


----------



## Reflox (5. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Po97WgfKjZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Oktober 2013)

Ice Cube mochte ich schon immer ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzeZhCt5PVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIzbnpShPG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm des Todes.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2013)

Leider weilt 2Pac nicht mehr unter uns. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jnUZUl054Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fuck Thanksgivings^^


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfMxDFa9aJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



guardians of the galaxy FTW!


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvviVulgdms[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

Haha wie geil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JiMO1-W1CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAQVKd2v6WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBzNtHiTlcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGrfFzagzHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ohrwurm track nummer 1!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2013)

[vimeo] 64758099 [/vimeo]

<3


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LF58W3L7GU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27AXunGRo5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nlJuwO0GDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Voll der Ohrwurm bei mir gerade.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hNerJjSCm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2013)

... in Erinnerung an ein sehr nettes Mädel ...
Sie ist seit langem schon da - in another world





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUzud2COUQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJWk_KNbDHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"It's better to feel pain than nothing at all..."


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ...


Nice   
---------------------
gerade eben gehört und imo einfach nur episch

Open your eyes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4ZfID_fvCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe gerade eben etwas abgeschaltet ...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws6yxpgnFqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



goat grizzly bear


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYpXVlYyLrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich gab es da (1984) noch nicht so Acid und schon gar nicht in der DDR.

Doch als ich 15 war, kam das Lied raus und ich höre es heute immer noch sehr gerne - die ganzen 18min.
Bei 6:14min ungefährt fängt genialer "Acid" an.

P.O.N.D. ~ Planetenwind
Damit schwebe ich nun in die Nacht auf eine Zeitreise zu Montagmorgen hin.^^

Gute Nacht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTMbfqf300o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Oktober 2013)

Acid hab ich noch nie genommen, kenne es nur aus den geschichten von Hunter Thompson, ist das cool??


----------



## Grushdak (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine mit Acid ganz bestimmt nicht die Droge!

Acid ... -> Spielarten verschiedener Musikrichtungen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Acid hab ich noch nie genommen, kenne es nur aus den geschichten von Hunter Thompson, ist das cool??



Ich muss schon irgendwie schmunzeln 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ptf5ntsu9mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Samstag in nem Club gehört, seitdem geht mir der Song nicht mehr ausm Kopf.. >.<


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dccgOxbm3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVliUUiH8N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IH9EXvUbC1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Instrumental ist es immer noch das Beste, was es in diese Richtung gibt. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVL8dba7GwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genialer MashUp


----------



## Grushdak (18. Oktober 2013)

Gary D at Area 51





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbuiNCj0b6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWLhrHVySgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6Q_3FSIyNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAD0aV8qU34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Oktober 2013)

RMB 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIpSClgty0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2013)

System of a down - live @ Rock'n'Heim 2013

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgbTPIdNrLo[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rndo8VOQuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bester track überhaupt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_2KXwh5Cdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



chill


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jn5AslRvko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie geil, die Stimme erinnert mich an Serj Tankian  Wo wir grad bei dem sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfCiad6Tm_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut pur.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MKQJ8SZtZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2013)

Kitaro 

Ich mag ihn, seitdem ich ihn damals (1993) das erste Mal gehört habe.
Er singt auch teilweise - imo tolle Stimme.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lo9sZhYerag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsSB9r6w3Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jo_5_4rnYWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (24. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBjqUEMlHTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2013)

... endlich wieder was gefunden, was ich schon solange gesucht habe 
(hatte sie mal live erlebt)...

in memories @ 1989





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVLyTgP951Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaEnaoydUUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@.@;

seuftz. wieso funzt es nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBvzbzsWON8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bombe.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2013)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92Px5a8xGgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pw4uYNfvl_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich krieg es nicht mehr ausm Kopp!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3mYhXl3OMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2013)

Heute morgen von einer Freundin geschickt bekommen, weil es mir nicht so toll ging und sie mir einfach sagen wollte, dass sie da ist, egal was ist x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rabXohC-jDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2013)

[vimeo] 26432277 [/vimeo]

Let's go. 
Don't wait. 
This night's almost over. 
Honest. 
Let's make. 
This night last forever.

<3


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

ka wie ich bei dem song gelabdet bin ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNRqibe96_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja...Schottland.


----------



## zoizz (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal etwas ohne Gesang bzw ohne Stimme ^^

alle ideal für pvp oder lol 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmlzGDRygLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6BwnQap6nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das beste: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUNNXecb6nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und alle schön kurz, ihr verschwendet bei Nichtgefallen also nur wenig euer Lebenszeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> alle ideal für pvp oder lol



Ich sehe kein Lied von Linkin Park.


----------



## zoizz (28. Oktober 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mal etwas ohne Gesang bzw ohne Stimme ^^
> 
> alle ideal für pvp oder lol
> 
> ...



mh?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> mh?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAU1N-NEXGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sollte auch mehr darauf bezogen sein das die ganzen Kiddies ihre "pseudoprofipvpvideos" alle mit Linkin Park unterlegen.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blAe1GMvJLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaMyUuL_8js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZN_5wLoB0bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MeNA09l_Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



perfekt.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

Nintendo sollte Fahrstühle bauen. Den Soundtrack hätten sie schon Mal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8avMLHvLwRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

memories @ Techno Ballads -> Vol. I 

kein Kirmestechno^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOq48s-WP9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


aus meiner Sammlung


----------



## Aun (2. November 2013)

gott bist du ein alter sack....
praise the sons of ac/dc!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPfFC1poHYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gxiu-STta4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-4SCVaQ53I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schön das er endlich wieder auf der Bühne steht!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. November 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schön das er endlich wieder auf der Bühne steht!



ja geil endlich))





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3UD9hn0V90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2013)

[vimeo] 14048901 [/vimeo]

Schade, dass er live so sehr suckt. Total bekifft und spielt nicht mal seine Songs zu Ende...


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nintendo sollte Fahrstühle bauen. Den Soundtrack hätten sie schon Mal:



Ich hab nen verdammten Ohrwurm...

Ich Raide grad und hör seit Stunden diese Musik.

*Sie erreichen den 12.Stock: Siegecrafter Blackfuse*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSX13jgRxI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gutes lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> gutes lied



Daumen hoch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrxcUi0Q6po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88tUS0tZ4gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen Neonsplash - Oh yeah


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Shika. Du hast echt ein Talent, echte Perlen zu posten.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHIsX9YReW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jhall (8. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lky3xYiY6P4[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

in memories @ Steve Biko

Das ist für mich eines der bewegendsten Lieder von Peter Gabriel.
Es war so ein gigantisches Konzert (Juni '88) mit so vielen Promi-Musikern im Wembley-Stadion.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAjv7QCQkzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> in memories @ Steve Biko
> 
> Das ist für mich eines der bewegendsten Lieder von Peter Gabriel.
> Es war so ein gigantisches Konzert (Juni '88) mit so vielen Promi-Musikern im Wembley-Stadion.
> ...



feels so unnatural


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

BlizzCon-Stream.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> feels so unnatural


Du hast es Dir bestimmt nichtmal angesehen und meinst wohl die Rundungen der Frau. 
Oder wie meinen?

bt

Mein Lieblingslied der Dire Straits





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBadAVsdixk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Danke Shika. Du hast echt ein Talent, echte Perlen zu posten.



Gerne 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UJH9dCtp7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die besten Screams in der Szene mMn. (die auch live so funktionieren, kann ich bezeugen  )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2013)

Die Screams sind echt nice, aber diese Clearvoice? klingt als hätte man ihn gerade kastriert...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4HIuHZJF58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon den ganzen Morgen, macht beim spielen richtig Spaß.:>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2013)

Ist halt Post-Hardcore, da klingen 90% der Sänger so ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2hmlfgPO6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2013)

in memories

Friends, Lovers & Family ~ Tribute





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjNNqMgmwno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jhall (11. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrVYbJhrEtY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn4LMaFBtJg[/youtube]

Das war gerade das Ende der Playlist zum Küche putzen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iY_olSZ1Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bGGYqiz3fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojYK6CW8gdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verliebt in diese Jungs, einfach unglaublich. Sowas muss man erstmal hinbekommen. Singen, Gitarre spielen und gleichzeitig noch in der Rolle bleiben... <3


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2013)

immernoch einer meiner "Lieblinge"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOKvEKRVQ4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  (mußte selber schmunzeln - geht nicht anders)

Okay, der lacht nicht nur.^^
Folgendes Lied finde ich auch sehr bewegend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UT5i-cMMxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6D6cw8Ob2sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2013)

[vimeo] 67717229 [/vimeo]

Wie innovativ das Album einfach mal ist... <3


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

im memories 

Propaganda  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34--voVQlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OblL026SvD4[/youtube]

Eigentlich nicht meine Musik, aber manchmal ist mir danach.


----------



## Jhall (15. November 2013)

Nicht das es ne harte Woche gewesen wäre.. aber: ZUHAUSE!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSMVEmhaBc[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2lmiGAuQjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



perfection <3


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4BVFobeTXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (16. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu5UVpLvGck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Life is good!


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lF7C8NFzAGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Drake beste!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. November 2013)

droke?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BY_iMa7kk1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qC9KwujVtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2013)

nach wie vor ein nettes 2er Gespann 

Jump for joy 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZVnMizv92E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLDGnp-xwfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

mag die irgendwie immer noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhUEwwQlAvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



As I make myself ready to go I let it flow and always take it slow
I see a vision running 'cross my eyes and realize
it's nothing but a rime discise
I make myself moving on and grooving keep cruising on
picture yourself in a prison that's the rhythm
as I keep the rhymes going on and keep up if you wanna be strong

Controlling nothing but the fact and now actor
free what you see and believe
a man's strength is in his lymf
what you really wanna feel what I feel trapped inside the real
but I gotta keep running and keep running and I feel it coming
but I gotta keep running and keep running and I feel it coming

I can feel it coming it's coming after me
it's trapped in my soul and it won't let me free
I can see it in the night in the vision of life
oh what could it be coming after me

I can feel it coming it's coming after me
it's trapped in my soul and it won't let me free
I can see it in the night in the vision of life
oh what could it be coming after me

Now why do you play the games and chase your friend
hey yo what's your name
there are strange things standing around us
and there's something that I can't discust now hush
now follow and swollow everything that I mention
stay and pray and pay close attention people deny inside and end up as lies

realize decision is like presicion hold you in my arm and feel no harm
what I say is crystal clear where you're on is certain fear

I can feel it coming it's coming after me
it's trapped in my soul and it won't let me free
I can see it in the night in the vision of life
oh what could it be coming after me

I can feel it coming it's coming after me
it's trapped in my soul and it won't let me free
I can see it in the night in the vision of life
oh what could it be coming after me

Can't you feel it don't you know who this is
I'm the master the king


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYj32T8ewtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RIP The Deans List... the kings dead <3


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

ab unter die Dusche - Musik aufgedreht (will ja noch was hören)  ..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Doppb1zyDrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2013)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBtxIvRm44g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






bwahahahahha


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssdgFoHLwnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11_cBw265ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asUNHmtja68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2013)

[vimeo] 54963261[/vimeo]

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvMMznRpn6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2013)

ich mag die ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gLAjsPIEjZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei das '90er Dance-Medley mag ich noch mehr.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. November 2013)

das like a rolling stone video macht mich ganz geil

http://video.bobdylan.com/desktop.html


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

https://www.myvideo.de/embed/7482612


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_nyD4wZN-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR7zNg13z0k[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M6samPEMpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zerasata (21. November 2013)

Mit meinem kleinen Sohn:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zeHN1Axlz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

sweet

pro kind ein fass schnaps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MN-MxDT1aAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



übrigens ein 10/10 track
wunderbar mit justin vernon


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdzE4ks3lHo&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QgL6CyoQaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Kindheit... oh man <3


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Kindheit... oh man <3



Geh mir bloß weg damit, da kommen mir wieder sofort die Tränen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2013)

Würde ich wohl auch heute noch, hab ihn bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen... wird mal wieder Zeit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGPezuj3nwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal was fröhliches, war früher schon mein Lieblingslied.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

meine kindheit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhWs3DVk-FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh yeah!


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io[/youtube]

Gleich geht die Heulerei los. Go, go!!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGh97zsBfWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2013)

in memories ... back to 1983

Let's Dance





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FD2jSij0m4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aun schrieb:


> meine kindheit: Terminator 2


Oh yeah! 

Fand die folgenden Stücke dazu auch ganz nett:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WU4Mzl5XE8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHnsFu_KUe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Hz845h5L-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. November 2013)

Mutual Benefit Love’s Crushing Diamond


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(:


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2013)

in memories ...

The Cure ~ Friday I'm in love

[myvideo]7653422[/myvideo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2013)

[vimeo] 37176007 [/vimeo]


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute das erste mal im Radio gehört wieder ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GD5LdFgF5Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTWN1NcLRrk[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

dafür gibts mal glatt +1! du bist die/der erste, den ich kenne, dersowas hört. hammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dafür gibts mal glatt +1! du bist die/der erste, den ich kenne, dersowas hört. hammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe den Song gerade zufällig in einer "Hey, ich bin heute nicht so gut drauf"-Playlist gefunden, kannte den vorher gar nicht. Haut mich aber richtig um.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

selig sind hammer. schon live gesehen. kann ich nur empfehlen.

wieso biste denn schon wieder down? kannst auch pn schreiben


----------



## Jhall (25. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KKXOzgWcwk[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (25. November 2013)

Verdammt lang her ... das Lied ... und das es 0 Uhr war. 

Gute Nacht mit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80xZVgwbT14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

schlimm, wenn man im eigenem land untertitel braucht. NUKE auf köln.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHcJtU9dr6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



krassester shit ever


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> selig sind hammer. schon live gesehen. kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> wieso biste denn schon wieder down? kannst auch pn schreiben



1. Das ist eigentlich so gar nicht meine Musik. Aber so überhaupt gar nicht.

2. Ach, das hat sich schon wieder gegeben. Glaub ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2013)

Selig sind Bombe, Hamburger halt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGXuT5We2YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gFxSIWP9yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRckgn36lzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh man, wie viel besser das als das Original ist


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2013)

Wiedermal habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Song einer alten Lieblingsband begeben.
Ich suche seit Ewigkeiten (wirklich schon Jahre) noch ein Lied von denen - nirgends zu finden. 
Nichtmal in der Discography wird es aufgelistet.

Dann gibt's wenigstens das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjJU8O6A7Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylTY9WbMGDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



meine armen ohren


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78LAgl90UyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Perfekte guten morgen Musik xD


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

schön am onepiece gucken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDeoVnhX9cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rockt einfach alles weg.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

cudi und vampy weekend

* Entfernt *

oder das mit mgmt (das video ist ganz ästhethisch)
sind seine besten


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. November 2013)

An Alle! Selig sind cool! Gute, durchdachte Texte, coole Mucke und halt HAMBURGER  


Hummel Hummel 

achso und noch mal to topic.....^^ http://www.surfmusik.de/radio/ndr-info,6645.html


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

ih hamburger


----------



## Grushdak (28. November 2013)

iiiih Baron, mit seinem Drogenshit 

bt

eine geniale Gruppe, ein genialer Dj - in memories

Westbam 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maHubpcvc0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



apropo 

Westbam - Africa Bambata





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6w2A0ZT1q5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

uuuuh hip hop?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiOd7kUbeEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in memories


----------



## Grushdak (29. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> uuuuh hip hop?


Bei weitem nicht nur ... 
Es geht um die Story von Africa Bambata.
Und die haben nur "etwas" Hip Hop gemacht - sind vielmehr auch Vorreiter des Techno.
Der Name Westbam stammt eben teilweise von Bambata.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. November 2013)

ja hat mir wikipedia auch gesagt
und dass ich die nicht selber kannte muss schon was heißen


----------



## Grushdak (29. November 2013)

Da Bambataa auch Elemente von Kraftwerk nutzt ...

hier "The Godfather of Techno" ...
Ich war richtig begeistert, als sie das Lied zur Expo 2000 in Hannover (als ich da noch wohnte) kreieren konnten.
Bin seit Kindheit Fan von Kraftwerk.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-EKzlNQ8BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmy5Y4eXPeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8Vfp48laS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. November 2013)

take me down to the paradise city
where the grass is green and the girls are pretty
uhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhhhh take me home!!! *sing*


----------



## Grushdak (29. November 2013)

apropo paradise

Sven Väth 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAAOtjX_ekw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. November 2013)

youth lagoon the year of hibernation(:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEDkoN4shmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CnxzpLjV0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

so wie damals immer wieder gerne zu hören ...

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzdHxqwTO-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

DAS nenn ich mal musik!


grushdak 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uNyPefjS88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

Oh yeah, die Scorpions   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B14uzfs_C3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3sARnlN-T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lF7DeVk8214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Oh sweet insanity_
_you take my hand and walk me out into the dark"_


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEVS1KY-exY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in memories


----------



## DexDrive (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzECJnzyjr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Grad am Wohnung saubermachen macht damit richtig laune


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsKHrWiYu4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was für vollidioten


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

in memories ...

mit dem damals typischen Techno-Voicegequarke  im Hintergrund





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bhec9ju6XJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und jetzt fiel mir erst auf, woher Snap die Melodie für folgenden Song hatte (wohl eben von FPI Project)
Oder war's genau andersrum? kA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-mOWSJYHis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIyhd_I17FQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2B__rulG78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApwzFU8CGmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fett


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EIulZ0Vw2z8[/youtube]
_
"So don't fall in love, there's just too much to lose. If you're given the choice, then I beg you to choose to walk away, walk away, don't let her get you. I can't bear to see the same happen to you."
_
Oh Gott, der Song deprimiert mich echt.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2013)

Mich machen immer diese beiden Lieder traurig - liegt an Erinnerungen an die bisher größte erlebte Enttäuschung, 
wo ich bis heute nicht weiß, warum es so gekommen ist (Antworten wanted!).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ufGxqxeBJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


+



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn_qDzDX4yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Dezember 2013)

hm enttäuschung ist immer kacke, hier hast du einen guten song zur aufheiterung, mich macht er immer fröhlich(:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSmuzEzeAeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



natürlich schon mehrfach hier von diversen personen geposted, dieser ist aber nur für dich


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke - nur wo war das jetzt ein Song? 

Dann nehme ich doch lieber folgende Beiden:

Stichwort: Happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZkDl-WXDco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


+



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Um3jmQHhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx0KTcaMfbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mlksRO36yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSdeDJUxF-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (3. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMB_GWeCqAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so geil wie früher!


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4cWPKRhwIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (3. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVw67Gx6_30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 @wynn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-idGBZVFo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBM7i84BThE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx9AOkvK4-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (4. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6FvsKo162U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie waren gestern live so unglaublich <3 <3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie waren gestern live so unglaublich <3 <3



haha wo hast du gesessen/gestanden?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2013)

Waren vorne - mittig. Sitzplätze sind lame 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsfkfXohIsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So ungefähr, nur weiter links. Quasi vor Brian


----------



## zoizz (6. Dezember 2013)

Sitzplätze? Aufm Konzert? Bei Carmen Nebel oder den Rolling Stones vielleicht - dem Publikum entsprechend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2013)

[dailymotion]xmxw8w[/dailymotion]

How does it feel ?


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slnsaD4ziDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (7. Dezember 2013)

[Last Christmas auf Deutsch!]

Whooohooo mindfuck! DARUM gehts also in dem Song!  
(Das Plus ist von mir.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGw0N50hJNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MD5bFCDfySc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnKIgccY09Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ryð þú, röðla gramur, ríklyndur og framur, hölds hverri sorg úr hjartaborg.
Drive out, O king of suns, generous and great, every human sorrow from the city of the heart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDkH_OgZzYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Love needs fear down inside_
_There is more in the scare than your love won't hide..."_
_
_
Tom Smith und Casper, wow. Einfach nur wow.


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=S2Cg54nni4I[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> How does it feel ?



der hit, habe vor ein paar seiten das neue video mit danny brown dazu geposted, auch sehr sehenswert
und sitzplätze sind ebenso top, habe mich 3 stunden wunderbar entspannt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cu2Dsnvk6M0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eRhBZutYqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuvWc3ToDHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECewrAld3zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



red wedding ... never forget. ._.


----------



## Jordin (10. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YP2BZc70pmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Check. Check. Hallo?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbaaSJgZWbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ4JOqPWCHo[/youtube]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jM3v8nm0ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein lieblingslied gerade, natürlich abgesehen von allen iceage tracks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EMFt7m_8yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geistert schon den ganzen Tag in meinem Kopf herum ._.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Dezember 2013)

hier ist frittenbude für dich bitte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2swYMpljA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geistert schon den ganzen Tag in meinem Kopf herum ._.



Ohhh... Das kommt mir gerade auch ganz gelegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2013)

[vimeo] 56949391 [/vimeo]

<3


----------



## Deanne (11. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeLQyZhnIuA[/youtube]

Find ich echt ganz gut. Pi mochte ich schon immer und den neuen Sido mag ich auch ganz gerne.


----------



## Jordin (14. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsNsLFRwuPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



imo eine gelungene Coverversion.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCdwKhTtNNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPXDJQkuWeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2KjySY9wvw[/youtube]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Adel Tawil - Aschenflug"



Toller Song &#9829;
Ist eigentlich so gar nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber Adel Twail ist egal ob Solo oder mit Ich+Ich echt super.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8XZ93zE70o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMwzMPUHhtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukCyt47eIkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eigentlich nicht besser als hannah hunt


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gabiaNE5yyM[/youtube]


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

WWE RAW von gestern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_M0jhQW_rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh ma gawwwd .____.


----------



## Jordin (18. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q3cGBYjYNKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum dieses Jahr nicht mal was selbstgebasteltes verschenken?


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqROQoefVUM[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Warum dieses Jahr nicht mal was selbstgebasteltes verschenken?



magst ein selbstgebasteltes geschenk haben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8OipmKFDeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trauer.Freude.Liebe.Glück.Wut. Kann man zu jeder Gefühlslage hören <3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

Disclosure settle latch
Und asap ferg


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

WTF YOUTUBE 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGF5ROpjRAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDIBchVxSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> magst ein selbstgebasteltes geschenk haben?



Kommt drauf an ...


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzq1Kmu7Xmg[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> magst ein selbstgebasteltes geschenk haben?



die schleife nicht zu fest ziehen aun 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbSVGe1uNtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9S52MD6-RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

Läuft jetzt gerade auf eins-live-diggi, mit dem Kommentar: Lied ist alt und war 2011 das am längsten in den Hot-Irgendwas Charts. 
Wie konnte das nur an mir vorbei gehen? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPtSKimbjOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Läuft jetzt gerade auf eins-live-diggi, mit dem Kommentar: Lied ist alt und war 2011 das am längsten in den Hot-Irgendwas Charts.
> Wie konnte das nur an mir vorbei gehen?



lief das nicht auch in ner werbung ? und wtf ? ich dachte das hier wär das offizielle video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ein Fan-made Video Wynn, Zoizz hat das Original 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GZRsZJFGC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

der arme künstler wenn das fan made video mehr klicks als seins hat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja, wär das Thumbnail nicht da gewesen... ich hab auch zuerst auf das Mädel geklickt


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

kann nur guter Support für Lied sein, wenn ein Fanvideo viele Klicks hat


----------



## Jhall (20. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnHDC8tqviM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQYyBz80ILM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LJsYKSpX5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vamos


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

haim the wire
und autre ne veut play by play


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACeQXmqF1LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer, einfach nur geil


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

uuuuuuuh das girl am anfang





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCtgv3ystzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und savages silence yourself


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir, erinnert mich ein bisschen an Mando Diao.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5SulH52Kbs


----------



## Deanne (23. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL6a5PPLhPo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

[vimeo] 52307926 [/vimeo]

Den ganzen Tag schon nen Ohrwurm ...


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GzZPl7qXkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bwahahahaha


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytPjClyQGo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymIseyI4OHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 Major Lazer


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD7HJgfPESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvS39OUEP2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heljarsál af himnum steyptist, hafði af mér bú og menn. Hatrið inn í hugann geyptist, heldur mér á lífi enn. *Mitsing*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVL8dba7GwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So gut, Anna Kendrick ist schon ne süße


----------



## Deanne (27. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJe5bYYKAaA[/youtube]

Ganz meine Meinung. Zudem ich dieses Jahr gleich dreifach eingeladen bin und wahrscheinlich von Party zu Party tingeln muss.


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JQpE7n6eUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXjOur0KZgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gern geschehn!


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2014)

And now presented

2 Stunden Megamix .... -> Yello





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPiPS_muJKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uc_HPel98wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mir ist nicht vieles vom gestrigen Abend im Gedächtnis geblieben, aber dieser Song... wunderschön


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cNXZQth8Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/sign


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2014)

Podcasting Transmission





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcsoH6IROOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iQN-bQlnE4[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAKQY-PUhwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Based Brazil does it again.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7kcAaAu4jU[/youtube]


So eine gute Band!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2014)

[vimeo] 9242904 [/vimeo]

"They say that love is forever - your forever is all that I need"


----------



## Nijara (4. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LymDcCpcn3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2014)

geau Folgendes im Fernsehen in HD (endlich mit neuem TV) 

Der Pate





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlLdGlaO4gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8RW6LdzbeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^^


----------



## Jordin (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> unerwartete Liebeserklärung
> ^^


Ach, hör doch auf. Das wär' doch nicht nötig gewesen   
Nu is schon viel besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK716RqoUms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2014)

[vimeo] 44529407 [/vimeo]


"Ich mag dich einfach weil du anders als die anderen bist"


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8dCt7ksHJY[/youtube]

Den Song habe ich vor Jahren geliebt. Und ich liebe ihn scheinbar immer noch. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLxv_g_zQkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2 & 3 werden jetzt nochmal gezockt, irgendwie hab ich extrem Bock. <3


----------



## DexDrive (7. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVbPvf2aYH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Band ever <3


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOWx5G76pkU[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXquxaHT2V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2g4mjwWvXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Waaaahnsinn <3


----------



## Grushdak (9. Januar 2014)

gerade eben auf IM1 gesehen ... und irgendwie "geil" ...

Deichkind ~ Der Mond

[myvideo]8618738[/myvideo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlhDmEn8p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live, love, burn, die. Hach ja, schöne Zeiten


----------



## Jhall (10. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsCyiOdHOxg[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (10. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gxiu-STta4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




soooooo fucking awesome <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> soooooo fucking awesome <3



<3 Mein Lieblingssong





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1Cn7IN9Hj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ivr41yxGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wo gerade mal wieder queen of dammed läuft


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2014)

Daumen hoch für dich, Wynn!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryNunDusHeI[/youtube]

Darauf bin ich gestern Nacht auf Youtube gestoßen und finde es auch heute morgen noch absolut super


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2014)

* Entfernt *


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-naqF2mynoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Live, love, burn, die. Hach ja, schöne Zeiten



Ohhhh ja!

Der Song hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich mich musikalisch in eine ganz neue Richtung begeben habe. Hach ja, wie happy ich war, als ich die Jungs das erste mal live gesehen habe.

Dazu passt auch:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WQfWVJPrTh0[/youtube]

Auch schön:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-V3NYckOI[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ohhhh ja!
> 
> Der Song hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich mich musikalisch in eine ganz neue Richtung begeben habe. Hach ja, wie happy ich war, als ich die Jungs das erste mal live gesehen habe.



Nicht grade der Song, ansonsten bin ich auch durch sie in die "Szene" gerutscht. Tolle Band <3

[vimeo] 35750502 [/vimeo]


Gleiches gilt auch für sie (obwohl ich nach meinem ersten Konzert wirklich wirklich enttäuscht war, aber anscheinend haben sie sich ja auch live gebessert).


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2014)

shika bekommt mal +1! ich hab so pipi in den augen......
oldschool:


oldschool:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LoQYw49saqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Januar 2014)

geil geschnitten ...

The Power of Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgvBTBcM560

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (14. Januar 2014)

some Oldschool:

hierzu sagt man mir nach (ich weiss es nicht mehr), ich wäre göhlend wie ein verrückter über den Schulhof gesprungen. Man genieße ab 2:05.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhYgeGT_vcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch sehr gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrmTFCfe6w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMRm1wWfCYY[/youtube]

Damals schon geliebt und heute zufällig wiederentdeckt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1s4nTn3tc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich vergesse manchmal wie sehr ich sie nochmal sehen möchte <3


----------



## Grushdak (15. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54vP7fHrJT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvb3C1ytsuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETTYfaW5U6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DnWaGNFJFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Grad ganz arg Gänsehaut ... ._. Das waren noch Animes :/


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rd5sX79H6dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und speziell für shikari





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMDf6-8yLWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




damals hatte rtl2 noch gutes tv programm ^^


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Weil ich sie nachher live sehe.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qhYPVnpUQs[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Jhall schrieb:


> Weil ich sie nachher live sehe.



Warum hypen die alle momentan so? Ich finde die wirklich, wirklich schlecht. Und dann diese sXe-Scheiße...


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hype die nicht, so besonders finde ich die auch nicht. Kostet aber nur 8&#8364;, ist in meinem Lieblingsladen und Freunde aus meiner Heimat kommen dahin.
Zum sXe - ja, leider - aber irgendwie sind/waren fast alle Bands die ich so in Richtung Hardcore mag so drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2014)

Solange Bands sXe in ihren Texten nicht glorifizieren ist es doch wurscht. Stray from the path ist aber uch nicht so mein Fall.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQA8gMQe9Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2014)

Alter...geht weg mit eurem Geschreie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fyyFFAmxIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange Bands sXe in ihren Texten nicht glorifizieren ist es doch wurscht. Stray from the path ist aber uch nicht so mein Fall.



Naja, die Konzerte sind schon ein wenig anders - dem zum trotze.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWhARxPttxM[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange Bands sXe in ihren Texten nicht glorifizieren ist es doch wurscht. Stray from the path ist aber uch nicht so mein Fall.



Die meisten Bands können sich das aber leider nicht verkneifen. Mit den christlichen Bands verhält es sich ähnlich. 

@Topic:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NZRzIVURvI[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RG9Dqaq4vio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJLqyuxm96k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPc1OfwHopk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser als die originale Version ...


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xljA6zJn4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich kann nicht mehr, ich muss so weinen


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hX7g91s2jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Januar 2014)

Let me see you stripped down to the bone ... 

[Media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Dx9ZvpUD8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2014)

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iep3dHDYls8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2014)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtk8ro_eJZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schön das Jared jetzt auch für seine schauspielerischen Künste geehrt wird <3


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2014)

einer dieser what the fuck momente:
oldie but goldie
[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azEvfD4C6ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJIZlAehgJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Januar 2014)

[media]https://www.youtube....h?v=V2o5rSmr63Y[/media]




ne ehrlich. ist das mein problem das hier nix geht? -.-


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='BloodyEyeX' date='24 January 2014 - 21:21' timestamp='1390594900' post='3400196']
[media]https://www.youtube....h?v=V2o5rSmr63Y[/media]




ne ehrlich. ist das mein problem das hier nix geht? -.-


[/quote]

buffed kann keine geschützten youtube links einbinden 

du musst den link ohne s posten

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=V2o5rSmr63Y[/media]


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Ich höre gerade Musik über Spotify. Die Band Powerwolf..


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Januar 2014)

gefläscht Goa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnGdoEa1tPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's a day that i can't stand ...


----------



## Cheebameister (27. Januar 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6o8x67ApM8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVJ0K7k8m_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh man wird das neue Album geil .__.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkX-Ts8NdDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q2-XgQLHQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wunderschöner Song <3


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrii0m8RcIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jfU7pw76ZE[/youtube]


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das Album geholt. Voll toll. ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhjvtxtq5wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGsTcmLG7dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da geht mir einer ab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2014)

[vimeo] 34637098 [/vimeo]


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaRlNbVFlUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4BLVznuWnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sunday morning mit Mr. Weasley


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wunderschöner Song <3



Beim ersten Anhören fand ich den Song so lala, aber mittlerweile mag ich ihn total. Guter Tipp!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beim ersten Anhören fand ich den Song so lala, aber mittlerweile mag ich ihn total. Guter Tipp!



Tolle Band. Halt so typischer cheesy Ammi Pop Punk a la Blink 182 (deswegen auch der Bandname), bekomme immer gute Laune wenn ich mal was anschmeiße von ihnen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qtxYD-XgNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAsE0PuuAnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Star Wars kriegt jetzt seinen eigenen Marvin ^^

Läuft im Disney Channel im Free TV im Herbst 2014


----------



## Fakebook (4. Februar 2014)

_"Was hört und/oder seht Ihr gerade"_

Ich sehe meinen Wecker und weiß, dass ich ihn in vier Stunden wieder hören werde   
Ach ne, nur noch 3 Stunden und 45 Minuten.

Guts Nächtle den Nachtschwärmern hier!


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hsWnvwIJWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hooch ist wirklich verrückt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uc_Za0JWFBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow, ich mag das Original aber das... wow.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZW6ALlPLSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


omg ich brech ab. vor kurzem begonnen alles vom anfan g an zu schaun- einfach nur geilo!


----------



## Jordin (7. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htmKZKR7oyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klasse Song. Egal, ob Original oder Cover.


----------



## Deanne (7. Februar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDX7_ppo2RY[/youtube]

Auf maximaler Lautstärke, da mein Nachbar mich mit Miley Cyrus provoziert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YS47NmN9kb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neues Album wird so gut... ._.


----------



## Derulu (7. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2JK78-goxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXEKuttVRIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (7. Februar 2014)

Ich LIEBE Snuff! 
Auf meiner persönlichen Top-100-Hitlist der besten Songs EVER gaaaaaaanz weit vorn mit dabei


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2014)

Van Canto - Dawn of the Brave. :3 Heute rausgekommen gleich nach der Schule auf die Arbeit gefahren und Abgeholt. Thihihi :3


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQhS2q7IHQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Dominau (9. Februar 2014)

Meine neuste Platte grad aufgelegt. "Never, Neverland" von Annihilator.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_1jra9HzKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tyX8Ok6cQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc7VvyHFMhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der erste war schon cool da taten mir die nazis sogar richtig leid und die usa waren die wirklich bösen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VmqtGL_vsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR6D8TLoYEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOzt12Ympyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn sich der Verein fast selbst zerstört hat ... <3


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ytOBwiYIus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W_1vg7W6Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fällt mir nicht viel zu ein außer unnnnnnnnnnnnnf .___.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2014)

some oldschool ...

*edit:*
Je mehr ich davon höre, umso mehr schweb ich in Erinnerungen und bessert es meine Laune.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeqduzUb1RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbgDJWI5Lro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Februar 2014)

... einer Ratgeber aus Deiner eigenen Kollektion?
Bist wahrscheinlich der Fragesteller  ... 

bt

mit mein Lieblingssong der Members of Mayday




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndGlitI_4Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXMeRUQmYoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



irgendwie recht verrückt dieses Lied und ein bisschen creepig auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2014)

Die Kombi Major Lazer und Vampire Weekend ist auch echt gut... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqo9gPxT6A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ka wieso, aber irgendwie mag ich ich neuen Snoop. 90% wird zwar über Weed gerappt aber wayne, chillig.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Februar 2014)

Hab des gestern in einer späten Talkshow live gesehen ... und musste sehr schmunzeln. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jgqMRzJNHDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFZKgf5WG0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nyHPIcbn88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxL5F-yH29k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6bmr2zcCos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Februar 2014)

Ralf Schmitz live! Schmitzpiepe 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRAq3A9TOXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbQhgEJuExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2014)

[vimeo] 34843613 [/vimeo]

Nix schöneres als Coldplay an nem verkaterten Morgen <3


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2014)

Sehen: Suits, und die Blu-Rays aus dem "Was habt ihr neues"-Thread
Hoeren: O.S.T von Hobbit 2

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRjvzh9zyZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er fehlt :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZcQQlt0ERQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht gut ins Ohr. :3


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZjMAvII4vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuQzSDE0EmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SICK TRACK!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=388e_8mu1t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsTZ3OInl3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Februar 2014)

back to oldschools ...
in memories ...

We can control technology 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHTH5EzFQhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=La3Lhc6GcRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Februar 2014)

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQcsv7MS13Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7dgv3vWNpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^ this


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI1PZO-Q_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt nicht viele Post-Hardcore Bands, die Live so gut sind. Grade von der Stimme her... top!


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAdyJe13Hmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2014)

Ich schau mir gerade diese tolle Website an und versuche herauszufinden, ob das wirklich ganz doll ernst gemeint ist...

PS: Und ich habe das ungute Gefuehl, dass die Antwort "Ja" ist.


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ra1HTo1VMfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBc9efdALvI[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (25. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIu85WQTPRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*sabber*


----------



## Grushdak (26. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2jcODtphhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Gute Nacht - Guten Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gxiu-STta4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Februar 2014)

in memories ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xd0U-nEYgNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2014)

Home Sweet Home....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMWfCVCOKkQ

Edit 4 :Einbinden will nich drecks ding...


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2014)

in memories 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor allem, weil er damals scheinbar wegen seiner Gesinnung feige erschossen wurde ...

R.i.P


erst ein nettes Cover  ... anschließend das Original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RHrHbcmlmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23i8BKNsoaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTlzQEA-4oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Song hats mir angetan, weiß nich wieso


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2014)

Der beste Technikrapper Deutschlands:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oa4_I4l5WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Texte sind einfach legendär, freu mich schon derbe aufs Album.


----------



## Grushdak (1. März 2014)

in memories

Ach ... immer noch finde ich sie "geil"   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUGyJ201rc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77pnVFLkUjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oT3mCybbhf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wahrscheinlich das beste Video im Interweb ...


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2014)

Dann ist das Original aber das UHD Best Video. 
Das da oben ist nur eine Belustigung.
Allerdings wird diese nie so erfolgreich sein/werden, wie das Original. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und er hatte es 2012 immer noch drauf^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vctPOz4RL9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann ist das Original aber das UHD Best Video.
> Das da oben ist nur eine Belustigung.
> Allerdings wird diese nie so erfolgreich sein/werden, wie das Original.



Ist das Original nicht auch ne Belustigung ? In beiden Versionen sieht man Leute die Tanzen, wobei ich das Mashup da noch besser finde, weil dort eben auch aktuelle Szenen zu sehen sind. 

Da geht es dann nicht ums erfolgreicher sein...

BTT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBfjU3_XOaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2014)

rick astly hat übrigens bei den vma 2008 bester akt aller zeiten den preis bekommen nachdem paar tausend leute beim online voting unter anderes ihn angegeben haben ^^

zocke gerade dark und da läuft im club das hier rauf und runter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9r1STBU7Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




passt zur stimmung des spiels ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. März 2014)

*seufz*

Den Ohrwurm habe ich von nem Kumpel verpasts gekriegt.....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxVcgDMBU94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Avenom (3. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBh6lwPQiiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schoen mit dem BMW ueber die Autobahn fegen.


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2014)

i love acid   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7Hmb-5_WkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qrmvk6xzt8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. März 2014)

*The Lonely Island feat. Michael Bolton - Jack Sparrow*

Video lässt sich leider nicht einfügen.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



meinste das?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXpPNrZ9AGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. März 2014)

in memories ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QytaWanfu2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8


----------



## Rexo (5. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha bei Doctor WHo musste ich lachen 

Weil die folgen so geil sind mit den Cyberman vs Daleks


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLH6Bd_beTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIapvy0AJag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. März 2014)

Life Season one


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4VRFuSyzzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwxtDE5kVlE[/youtube]

Perfekt nach dem Aufstehen


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2014)

in memories ...

Sigue Sigue Sputnik

zwar etwas "abgedreht" ^^ - aber imo immer noch geile mucke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUZGqFwvQAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhx2TPQXQXo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2014)

[vimeo] 65535661 [/vimeo]

<3


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PO_ymEvZ3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil...is halt so (es lief Hutte morgen im Radio)


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRI8EHwbUiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NO9lReN7HzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEv_aEwVvak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2014)

etwas "DnB" ... (ca ab Minute 1 ändert sich der Musikstil im Video. )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODgvj6GFBl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss mal meine Kassetten durchstöbern  - irgend so'n alten DnB Mix müsste ich da noch bei haben ...


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ulbK3tUMNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



If the future isn't bright at least it's colourful!


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs[/youtube]

total trashig, aber ich kriege nicht genug davon ahhahaha


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2014)

Ich hör das auch ständig - aber ich liebe Jinx sowieso, liegt vielleicht auch an der gleichen Haarfarbe 


BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swVoXHVW-jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finde diesen Umschwung zwischen klavierbegleiteter Ballade und diesem Drama dazwischen einfach so grandios


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_uHMt0oOk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. März 2014)

great dj ... armin van buuren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1S_Ih8RMJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gdlkx_cIqtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Rebels are we, though heavy our hearts shall always be" - in einer Woche ist St. Paddy's Day


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

in memories ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nnSkfjGrLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niiice!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e1NehblK6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usPoug7NcZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

Kann es sein, daß er nur so tut ? ... 

bt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2Oszsg32cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHRCBN0jiyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

http://www.youtube....h?v=17XeMNnLZ7c


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> https://www.youtube....h?v=17XeMNnLZ7c



aber immer doch  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjSmgSdFASk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hach john candy fand ich so geil


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

Spring!green 

Mach doch bei dem https das s mal weg.
Dann geht das auch mit dem Einbinden hier. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bl0mSbBha2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DohRa9lsx0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zu dem song gibts nen clip aus ner abartigen comedy sendung


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjydOI4MEIw[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BA-8yznys7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lang ists her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selbst nach 10 Jahren immer noch gut, und ich kann immer noch mitsingen  &#9829;


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkG53dj3hN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




I <3 it


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJhKv1Zyu8U[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (12. März 2014)

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoDh_gHDvkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIMO3G_VrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

Schön dass hier noch jemand Viza mag <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDRumXxvggU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schön dass hier noch jemand Viza mag <3



Lieblingsband seit Jahren .. :> Besuchst du die Konzerte? 


tt: Southpark


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

5x live gesehen in Hamburg (:

3x solo und 2x zusammen mit Serj Tankian. Du hast sie wohl auch gesehen wa ? 

E: Topic... http://de.twitch.tv/taketv


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Fett! Jau, aber nur hier im Westen  

tt: Immer noch Southpark


----------



## Grushdak (12. März 2014)

in memories ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPvH6vEf3Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjiBEWwe9MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 er hats noch drauf. kann man sagen wass man will. und nette e street band züge






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7McoSQg1ZjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 immer wieder schön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkOr_iX4lqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3 <3


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDQMhxXNx-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Königmarcus (14. März 2014)

was ich sehe?

Den nicht foranschreitenden Lieferstatus meiner _Dark Souls 2_ Collectors Edition :/


----------



## TheSinner (14. März 2014)

The Call
Noch zwei Wochen...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPfeOAhDfbM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ermU92TXcoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GUESS WHO'S BACK  Wirklich geniales Album (abgesehen von 1-2 Songs)


----------



## Aun (16. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixPPdXBQbK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und die bude wackelt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> und die bude wackelt



Ui die hab ich auch ewig nicht mehr gehört ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMCbJB4yNXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NFS Underground...


----------



## Rexo (16. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SU2f7AWVhZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einbinden am Arsch...

Ich verstehe nicht wiso ich manchmal keine Videos einbinden kanne


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2014)

Das kommt durch http*s*.
Lass einfach das *s* weg und es sollte gehen. 

bt

zur juten Nacht ...

Creatures of the Night





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CG35Gx9sDsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jute Nacht Euch


----------



## Patiekrice (18. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9eROTYeIyJg[/youtube]


----------



## buffiman (18. März 2014)

Dass wird vl niemand wirklich interessieren aber ich höre seit neusten sehr gerne Kollag Journal im Ö1 Internet Radio - bringen immer hoch interessant Themen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axsFf1prxP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wieso geht das nicht ? -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## Aun (19. März 2014)

back to teh goodies of youth sins ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkQcqW_etcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1XstCH4Ft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und was aktuelleres: ich liebe die dame    :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJzaTme36mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 einmal life gesehen, genial


und absolute klassiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3p4MZJsexEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6D6cw8Ob2sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6npYyg_BjTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PgJQ6LQ8x1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ja ich hab die alle gehört, ich bin atm immer noch krankgeschrieben. in diesem sinne dank an meinen zahnarzt   



gn8.
wenn ich bedenke, wie alt diese herren teils schon sind, oder schon von der klippe gesprungen sind, das wird ne tragödie (und alle live gesehen    )...........


----------



## JeffRay (20. März 2014)

[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]Ihr sucht coole Musik zum zocken oder für zwischendurch?[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]Vielleicht kann euch der Housemix von Purematic weiterhelfen ;-)[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/oliver-rheinheimer/pure-magic-volume-2[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]Beatport: http://mixes.beatport.com/mix/pure-magic-vol-2/148842[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Gill Sans W04, GillSans, Gill Sans, Gill Sans MT, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, sans-serif"]Viel Spaß beim reinhören !!![/font]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2014)

Tipp:  Der "Was hört und/oder seht Ihr gerade"-Thread 




in before closed ^.-


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2014)

Mist, ich hab beim Zusammenführen gerade das Topic vom Original-Thread "kaputt" gemacht. -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2014)

wie kommts eigentlich das jeff seit 2006 angemeldet ist und erst jetzt spamt? ^^


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsmTLkTRQdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rihpED_obk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und einen riesendank an unsere waschkatze!:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnrZaueH8mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 for me .... it's weekend now





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJLWE3qJowE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



love it


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnXUuezlVwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Morgen live  UHHH JAAAA


----------



## Grushdak (20. März 2014)

Na dann Dir morgen viel Spaß!
(wenigstens 'n bischen Ablenkung für Dich ...)

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
in memories ...

Das waren noch die wirklichen Technozeiten     ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ps4Ibm4pPb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93h9ccqNqoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Das Gefühl von endlich angekommen..." - _Was nen geiler Abend es war, hätte niemals gedacht dass die Halle so mit macht... schön <3


----------



## Grushdak (22. März 2014)

gratz

Spring

[sup]the spring is my love,
hear the spring rustling in the trees,
fill my heart with delight, rebirth of all kind,
sceneries which fulfill my soul,
it will tranquilly last forever in my mind

the wind, the birds, the love, the air,
the breeze, the tune, the spring in me
the wind, the birds, the love, the air,
the breeze, the tune, the love in me
(repeated several times)

the spring is my love

the wind, the birds, the love, the air,
the breeze, the tune, the spring in me
the wind, the birds, the love, the air,
the breeze, the tune, the love in me[/sup]

[myvideo]1622356[/myvideo]


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAY53p971wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerald Aroir (23. März 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOEKsQVvqfM


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mnvuoLs2wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2014)

[vimeo] 70849253 [/vimeo]

Wunderschöner Song.


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htjJH8InnsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dk4VjJEyCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 mMn das beste, was er jemals hervorgebracht hat. schönes album. kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Patiekrice (24. März 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QBohZrNfw4[/youtube]

bisschen Mädchenmusik


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yw8aujEVYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCJOZ8dgSLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T2FpCDlyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2014)

In Anbetracht meines bevorstehenden Jahrestages am Samstag muss ich mich gerade nochmal wie ein Teenie fühlen 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgHB41n01BA[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2014)

Seine Music lebt imo nach wie vor.

in good memories ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6EeKpgdt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 oder 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqlPfXD0IUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2014)

Oh ja Erinnerungen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzlUBOty9j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2014)

in memories ...

M.Cee T. ft. Mac Doof ~ Ihre Bestellung Bitte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdBPX2Dv6sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2014)

durch mago mal wieder auf youtube gelandet ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJMVxZ8pGzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Enthält Spoiler aber zu genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPKgPB80jNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




spoilerfrei





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPisDzhYrCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




spoilerfrei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBz8pZd341s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2 Stunden schlaf und fit wie sonst was


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

dass nenn ich musik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHe6_87OqmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmgZpqyQLFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 stiff upper lip!


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azEvfD4C6ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?

Ich schaue gerade Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, toller Anime!


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

was gibts am f*cking bagger 288 nicht zu verstehen?

higurashi. der abgefuckteste shit, den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> was gibts am f*cking bagger 288 nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> higurashi. der abgefuckteste shit, den ich je gesehen habe



Gerade die letzte Folge gesehn, kann ich bestätigen.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2014)

Nachdem Armin van Buuren das komplette Ultra Music Festival zerstört hat (zusammen mit Hardwell), geht mir seine Musik nicht mehr ausm Kopf. Vor 5 Jahren hätte ich Trance niemals gehört, aber hell yeah ist er gut, fuckin legend ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9abBnIYHDYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (31. März 2014)

Am besten finde ich von Armin die Mirage Tour. 
Da geht mir die eine Frau nicht mehr aus dem Kopf - Trance und ihr Gesang ... so "allmächtig" 
Und er kombiniert so viele Elemente aus Rock, Classic, Techno, Vocal ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWtdOiatha4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrlich auch das mit dem Kerl und dem Übergang bei 19:36 ...

°°°°°°°°°°°°

und ab gehts ....

in memories   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKySjcz8eBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUtBhF-6RKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXjOur0KZgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Melodie.


----------



## Saji (3. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bohcvwiljjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (3. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6YUj74vSrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMOeDRtPLjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"Der Sinn des Lebens ist leben, das wars."_


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5p5fJW_IJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

The Ultimate Oldschool Trance Mix 1992-1995 [HD] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsYFNGoyn8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8 @ all


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hMU0qWc-ks[/youtube]

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

[vimeo] 35380134 [/vimeo]

Immer noch eines der besten Videos..


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvpsoEOJ0_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYvhnjqXc1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (5. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOR7K-lv338

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 assirock und dabei bude putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J97hVdOZZ7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oX0CXWtnwqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2014)

in memories   

Das war meine allerste Schallplatte damals. 
Was habe ich mich als Demo Fan darüber gefreut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsLiAT5HfMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-Bwz1Li7cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAlTt6w0OdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2014)

[vimeo] 25885953 [/vimeo]


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ww5GXbk58R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



scheiße ich werd langsam wie mein vater ^^ aber geile mukke


----------



## Grushdak (11. April 2014)

in memories ...   

aus der Zeit, als die smilies entstanden ...
+ Mischmasch aus Detroit House und Westbam und hmm  Acid? ^^

still loving it





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1YK2WoZcI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (11. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m9QUoW5KnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gp51lt9kdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2014)

Damm You chezburger Network 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DB2PrysXiK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. April 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv...krice/c/4054318

Mich immer noch über meine eigene Dummheit amüsieren. Das war aber auch richtig bitter. Und dann kommt da noch diese Pissbacke von Hunter her  
(Musik in dem Ausschnitt ist Scars on Broadway)


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2014)

immer diese Eigenwerbung...


----------



## Patiekrice (13. April 2014)

SCHROTTI BETREIBT OFFTOPIC! ALARM ALARM! 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aJsPNaZK4M[/youtube]

Ich höre mir gerade das Pearl Jam Konzert an, weil ich die Band toll finde und gerade etwas entspannte Musik brauche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mlksRO36yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
_
_"It's moment like this where silence is golden..._
_
_
_...and then you speak."_


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuPXoaY1wEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOcITtWptPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und es läuft und läuft uns läuft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmGQ5JKyhww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zedd macht immer so catchy songs (auch wenn das ein Remix ist)


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXjFUpaIfSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2014)

in memorie ... imo the best Mix of




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zurücklehnvolume+undgeniessentut* ^^   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71ts-K4bTq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

[dailymotion]x1og0io_[/dailymotion]


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rQz0xGaTCE[/youtube]

Morgääääääään


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3472Q6kvg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wohl der beste Soundtrack der jemals geschaffen wurde...


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1st6O1tqII[/youtube]

Feierabend!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aGBb9_VbL4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2lmiGAuQjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schonmal in Stimmung kommen


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2014)

nagelneu ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eat ... sleep .. rave ... repeat ^^ *gänsehaut... pur*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq7z6WpeB0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Frohe Ostern! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2014)

wie er einfach das UMF zerstört hat. Klar bester DJ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_uHMt0oOk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADJLpfJfP4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2014)

Haben zwar eine etwas andere Art als Buuren - sind aber immer noch mein Zweitlieblings DJ Dag.
und mein ein Lieblings DJ Steve Mason.

DJ Dag 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQj5LuPUEiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  DJ Steve Mason 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb2gY8RePVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (20. April 2014)

http://player.project-reloaded.com/popup_player_website/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfZpE9TlGJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. April 2014)

She's like dope on the mic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3y3qRCF_GC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8uJXFxfmiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Roboter im Hintergrund zu genial ^^


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AcsVjbTicw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oo wie geil


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG8sGlUcvTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2014)

[vimeo] 55056157 [/vimeo]


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fi3TK5s0pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2UiuN5TXbrs[/youtube]

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acIU7yxzJ70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcWzVUlrzdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnTd32wJ6yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[font=arial, sans-serif]Melanie's über 500.000 Facebook-Friends finden den Titel übrigens grossartig.[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2014)

Terry Pratchett - Die Farben der Magie, gelesen von Volker Niederfahrenhorst. Nach den Büchern jetzt auch das ganze in Ton. Außerdem mein erster Höhbuch, und ich find es garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_bQ80xZNwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schöner Herzschmerzsong.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aR0kg8MBjZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

spoiler: elisabeth ist bookers tochter



ahuehuehuehuehuie 



btt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=didzxUkrtS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wer es kent, weiß wie traurig es eigtl ist....   
gott muss ich grad flennen.......


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_wPZK4L-gc[/youtube]

GUTEN MORGEN!


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> [Schrecklicher Song]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Melanie's über 500.000 Facebook-Friends finden den Titel übrigens grossartig.[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Ich kapier' nicht, worum es in dem Song geht ... 

///

Bissl am Oldies hören <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE7TMhz1bNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich kapier' nicht, worum es in dem Song geht ...



um fremdschämen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fi3TK5s0pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4zUk24r2qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOfOjXywdbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da bekommt man sofort Bock aufs Eber schlachten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkTqXjlDP_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab mich so verliebt in das Lied. &#9829;

Finde gerade die Rock?musik aus der Zeit zwischen 1990-2000 so genial, Cold kommt ja auch aus der Zeit.


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2014)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsalbum "Practice What You Preach" von Testament auf Vinyl. <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_PMmsJajJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CY0S-vMzxac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ci5s4kzh2yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2014)

_Oh Shika. Ich mag dich <3_


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

uhhh yeah +1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OG8Fjv42nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




otis is so geilo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Oh Shika. Ich mag dich <3_



 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVm_WWhr8NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Melissa Horn ist so ne tolle Sängerin.


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

wunderschön!

könnt ich stunden lang hören


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcMVIcPC-uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2014)

iiii like to dreaaam.

gott , wie ich die uh-1 liebe. beshcter schraubi ever






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3krjPWs_7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ne6Ivtg3jw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-uqrYLIzXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Holy F, gut gut gut. .__.


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6KLzjXAV3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

[vimeo] 47398585 [/vimeo]

Ohrwurm.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yET4LCrWjSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quwQPfo6dk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oh gott. das interview mit patric götz. ich hab mich so derbe bepisst. arme mhaíre


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2014)

kinderlieder von schandmaul da bin ich mal gespannt 

aber sie hätte den herr götz nach neuheiten fragen können  XD
wenigstens hatte sie nicht diesmal die ludolfs ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjp8yWS9-Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uT3SBzmDxGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBpzVD4GZ8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I00NCpE9xOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

wo ja atm auf kabel 1 wieder die asterix reihe läuft ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-qwGmDsr3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2014)

[vimeo] 70199508 [/vimeo]

Creepy Video, aber so gut. Wohl mein Lieblingssong von Eminem...


----------



## Grushdak (17. Mai 2014)

gerade meine Demo-Sammlung rausgekramt ...

derzeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4l4YG4stzSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2014)

gerade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYCCJDuUjOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDjAfeQXaOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Proximity bringt nur gutes Zeugs raus.


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5xrE_ncD_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iaqRQRcKpqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6b5dNmdRpN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



voll die ohrwurm musik der typ ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awaz1aNTNL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Mai 2014)

mal was anderes meinerseits ... 

aus Detroit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=998P6HEzCdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rifter (20. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8ymgFyzbDo


----------



## Rifter (20. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSLPH9d-jsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9O2Rjn1azc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BEFORE WE ALL BECOME ONE <3 Alter ich bekomme Gänsehaut, Darren Korb ist ein Genie... 

Ich bin ja eigentlich ausm Fanboy Alter raus, aber hier... geht mir auch einer ab ...


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

sehr geil shikari





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEctieh3JqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEctieh3JqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brech so ab.... ich könnt mich beömmeln


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXx1QwW-cfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich liebe den Kerl.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HYmdSOI1PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGHCoVzqtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


grade beide alten spiele wieder gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMi6ge56T_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zM2Xk3Mdms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_artPecEaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

ich lese hier nur wolf 3d ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rT4KpfiFcNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich lese hier nur wolf 3d ^^



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZerX7Agkw#t=96


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

facepalm! aber sowas von


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

das orginal darf man doch nicht verlinken weil immer noch verboten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PrbCZktFFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



</3


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2014)

love it   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOffmnb4Oeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Mai 2014)

Schade daß ich nicht in Hamburg bin, wo dieses Wochenende Jazzfestival ist.
Habe eben auf dem NDR gesehen, daß diese Ami Warning (Tochter der Reggae Legende) im Hafen auf 'nem Schiff auftritt ...

imo einfach nur klasse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4i6-osUSsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDSB77aYpp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Km-F3L5Bfrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Interessant, was aus BC geworden ist. Schlecht find ich das neue Album nun nicht, könnte aber Shouts gebrauchen... man merkt den EDM Einfluss.


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkOsQREcs0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2014)

gerade eben vor dem aus dem Haus gehen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyhvLc-TH_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schöne Tag @ all


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUR5aIxZCfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



perfect. 3LAU wird noch ein großer ...


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1ziUrJM6CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It never gets old.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paziNwMNZZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rest in Paradise.


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s0EvKqiods

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGqpuXjug2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fairy tail ftw!


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afct2d-Mm-Y#t=35[/youtube]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkSdiBltgYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Dauerschleife.


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZ2ucr74YNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypIGeNdJbJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5_ogU4Jzt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach, ich liebe den Kerl einfach ^_^


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2014)

ein weiterer genialer Dj

*Paul Van Dyke*

Da gab es ein Lied fernab von Techno und es geschah Folgendes ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aZ_XrKdkJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzdnWNqgeCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA5uKbzTh18[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XJQnYVJSRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21tihSW6GIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Much love.&#9829;


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HbzaIgBDRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

[vimeo] 34193901 [/vimeo]

old school metalcore


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__obh4w6tD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6ltY_ac38o[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2014)

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dau2_Lt8pbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBiMvkd1kF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was nehmen die bloss nur für drogen ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peGqzFjU_JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dieser manhn verdient ne medaille!


----------



## Ascalari (5. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78juOpTM3tE


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2014)

Die ganz bestimmte Got-Szene der letzten Folge mal verbessert  (Spoiler!)


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






mal für sean ganz gemacht


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Juni 2014)

Auf die gute alte Zukunft, Deep Space 9 Staffel5 Episode3

Btw @ Aun, jop det Igor ist wahrlich ein Gitarrengott, IRONMAIDENCOEVER auf ner Acustikgitarre O_O


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> mal für sean ganz gemacht



Ich habs genau so wie du reingehauen...aber nee, bei mir funzt es nicht  Danke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjuGCJJUGsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtVdAasjOgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5Sh2gw2lsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mochte BMTH nie, aber das Album Sempiternal gefällt mir wirklich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich mochte BMTH nie, aber das Album Sempiternal gefällt mir wirklich.



Höre ich so viele sagen. Kaum gehen sie ins ""softere""  Aber das Album ist wirklich gut. Auch Live, weil man sich nicht das gekratze von Sykes bei den Schrei Parts anhören muss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1OSq2SEOu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: warum sind die Fenster der Videos so verdammt groß ??


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_EiHgdMR-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TK98Ia0PcL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zu genial wie das sich ähnelt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Höre ich so viele sagen. Kaum gehen sie ins ""softere""  Aber das Album ist wirklich gut. Auch Live, weil man sich nicht das gekratze von Sykes bei den Schrei Parts anhören muss.



Auf den alten Alben klingt er wie eine schlechte Version von Mitch Lucker, also irgendwie...ich weiß nicht...so unprofessionell.
Mir gefallen auch die Melodien besser, zB bei Sleepwalking mit dem Elektro drin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

Vom Instrumentalen her waren sie mMn eh immer besser als andere des Genres. Siehe...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrL_Wwkelf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juni 2014)

warum ich auf folgendes Lied komme? ...

... mein derzeitiger Clinch mit der Pastor der Landeskirche ...

Was ich nun über ihn denke: You don't fool me  auch wenn Freddie es natürlich anders meinte ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nn1gq_2QkbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso sind die Fenster denn hier so groß?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Fenster denn hier so groß?



Weiss ich auch nicht, bist nicht der einzige


----------



## Firun (7. Juni 2014)

hmmm  sind bei mir auch sehr groß, und ZAM ist doch gar nicht im Urlaub


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2014)

Auf dieser Seite sind sie so groß.
Bei der vorigen Seite z.B. sind die Links scheinbar ganz zerschossen.
Und am Anfang des Topics scheint alles normal zu sein.

ein Fall für Gallileo ... 

oder

eben einfach nur Schönes Pfingsten


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind sie ganz normal


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei mir sind sie ganz normal


Du surfst doch eh nur im Fenstermodus.
Da kannst Du die Unterschiede auch gar nicht bemerken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2014)

[vimeo] 92673827 [/vimeo]

Ist die hot .__.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Srv_V3-oqsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UFWj6eD5NQ4[/youtube]


weil ich sie gleich live sehe Ich liebe meine spontanen Freunde! 



+ Den sehe ich heute auch live.. bisschen tanzen, dies das.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDIldLB9o_g[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2014)

Einfach nur geil gemacht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCGDklWX52w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrI20KkYRPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mu0BcZauOOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (11. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJX0o0Z5T0s[/youtube]

Ich hasse die Band wirklich mit Leidenschaft, aber der Song ist irgendwie catchy.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Band wirklich mit Leidenschaft, aber der Song ist irgendwie catchy.



Und das ist eigentlich sogar der schlimmste Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DnWaGNFJFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ZAM, kannst net ma die Fenster hier fixen pls ?


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und das ist eigentlich sogar der schlimmste Song
> 
> 
> ZAM, kannst net ma die Fenster hier fixen pls ?



bei mir ist es gefixxt shikari ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMDf6-8yLWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pokemon und digimon waren damals die besten serien auf rtl2

mit yugi oh konnt ich nichts anfangen das war mir zu sehr sammelkarten basiert ^^


----------



## Ogil (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiZbzBw1ZLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWiyz91t_Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bestes FIFA Intro ever !!!


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

Ganz alter Scheiß, aber ich liebe den Song einfach:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIyeNRbbKBw[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

verdammt deanne willst mich umbringen ^^ habe gerade was getrunken als ich das video anhörte 

aber die gitarre und die weibliche stimme waren gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hNxemBIz-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jimmy Fallon ist einfach nur genial


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2014)

starset - carnivore

Am 8.7.14 kommts Album. Freu mich mega drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x-Ez1A1XWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grad meine alte Playlist entdeckt... ach ja warn noch Zeiten, dat sach isch dir.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ach ja warn noch Zeiten



Damals als noch die Fraggels liefen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NygtPyTIkto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2014)

in memories ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IX0uspBwDw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqq3tW3iACw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alphadragon (17. Juni 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2014)

Mashups wie Folgendes ....

Michael Jackson vs The Doors ~ Billie Jean on the Storm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMLFrwK7EYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde es genial, was manche Menschen für ein Händchen zum Mischen haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=661Gjr8rQqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxINVWJij-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ON-USound MegaMix Part 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XB4dj09MJfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



have a good night


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8xzGSSN5FNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Titanic Szene auf dem Sandcrawler zwischen Luke und Obiwan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yr2GdRBDOmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QyVil0dwhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-PlLb0MJRw[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2014)

Oh Gott hab ich das lange nicht mehr gehört <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCUZSS54drI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieser Anfangsriff wird halt niemals alt


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Juni 2014)

da war meine Welt noch in Ordnung 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRCt-F47IH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (21. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Pt4_sCLXZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juni 2014)

^
Das erinnert mich total an Fallout  Sehr cool gemacht


----------



## Deanne (21. Juni 2014)

Meine Nachbarn (oder irgendein Bematschter draußen) hören lautstark das hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=teVO86ONUQg[/youtube]

Bei der schmalzigen Schleimscheißerei fällt man direkt in Begattungsstarre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCM4ZjqG6eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX2X4A0BUrk[/youtube]

Ich hasse BMTH, aber der Song ist ziemlich nice.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCq6eMrkANk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hör ich in letzter Zeit extrem oft, guter Pop Punk


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6Q65yNStcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdE__dqc0Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aQfamwIEy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGa-3j2bMT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9J9X9VvYQXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wenn ich traurig bin: 

*Fat Asian Guy Loves His Food - *and I love him!


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrJ6llOFOAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Taylor Davis > Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQDISBDtXGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grade entdeckt, wie konnte mir MGK nur entgehen...


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F586JktJyEg[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2014)

Das einbinden von Twitch Streams sollte evtl. noch ein wenig gefixt werden... Autoplay und riesen Fenster sind nicht so dolle.. anyway.

http://www.twitch.tv/esltv_dota

ESL One in der Frankfurter Commerzbank Arena. Ein Vorgeschmack aufs International


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7XmDYJBZZdc[/youtube]

Wundervoll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=en9xoUml558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm...


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2014)

in memories

Gary D ... D Trance 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OJJ6RWv7PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjQsayrmMoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich... also... ähm... finds irgendwie schon... geil ...


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PB2Nteh_cSI[/youtube]


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyCDJfeWDwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2014)

Beste!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDPrAUpjqug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2014)

Oh Ariana  Nur die Iggy muss da raus.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NfllRgRuxCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Live Aufnahme.


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2014)

Bist du blöd? Iggy ist eine absolute Top Rapperin! Wohl noch nie ihr Album gehört.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch zum Glück nicht vor.


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung der Junge.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2014)

Ruhe! Kindergarten ist längst aus, ???Dary!
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ON-USound MegaMix Part 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnlKPeuKG6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2014)

Er hat doch recht. Sind halt alle dumm, die sie nicht mögen. Alle. All de ppl. 

Das ist wirklich die sinnloseste Diskussion, die ich jemals hier geführt habe.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Juli 2014)

Iggy ist doch fantastisch


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Juli 2014)

Vikings - Staffel 2


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2014)

in memories @ 80's   

Was war ich damals der Maxi hinterher ...
Geniale "Frechdachsin"^^

She bop, she bop, she bop ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpE_IQe6iTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfK9UPEQavo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da man derzeit auf den ganzen meme sites mit 4ten july news zugemüllt wird ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2014)

Wie geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crPiUFtWb-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hammer gut, besser als das Original.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aR-ISic8IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich auf das video gekommen bin ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV4vmqpiVag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



;__;


----------



## Legendary (6. Juli 2014)

Hawaii Toast Song!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfP7qK0khuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schon irgendwie sehr geil.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2014)

und bei mir wird sich über den "because boobs" song beschwert. 


boar wasn das fürn bullshit?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2014)

Old School Hip Hop ist das. 

Man muss nicht immer alles persönlich nehmen. Grade nicht, wenn es um Musikgeschmack geht... und "nicht witzig" ist keine Beschwerde, sondern ein subjektiver Eindruck meinerseits. 

Ein Tipp: einfach keinen Fick drauf geben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IviYsUdUj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6sG2n9SB6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2014)

in memories & ich lieb es immer noch ...   
Was haben wir damals in den 80zigern danach getanzt ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OguHIyNNblM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2014)

[twitch]buffed_de[/twitch]


----------



## Deanne (11. Juli 2014)

Alexander Marcus... Als ob es nicht schlimm genug wäre, dass man auf jeder Party mit dem Typen gequält wird.

Naja, wo wir gerade beim Thema "Geschmacklose Party-Knaller" sind:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noDbd2Zs-zg[/youtube]

Ich persönlich trinke ja nicht, aber hier passt der Song einfach grandios zum Video.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXBFx3h5Mng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt Sicherheitsgurte für Hunde
Es gibt Kuchen die halten gesund
Es gibt intelligente Raketen
Es gibt Duschen für den Mund
Es gibt Schokolade für Vögel
 	und Schönheitkuchen für Katzen?!
Es gibt gefährliche Kugelschreiber
Es gibt sogar was gegen Glatzen


Es gibt schon so viel und es wird immer mehr

UND WIR KÖNNEN AAALLES KAUFEN............

aber am besten ist immer noch
SAUFEN saufen saufen.....

Das hörer ich gleich wenn ich meine Gitarre in die Hand nehme... ach und meine Nachbarn werden es auch hören XD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2014)

Leram vs Blesk


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juli 2014)

in memories   

Hope Road





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb0_hTDKYB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach der Hope Road wird jetzt wohl auch Brasilien fragen.
Irgendwie tun sie mir echt leid.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IMgKFd85uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jux0MAtYxjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juli 2014)

in memories   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KotPFw9RPMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

Dreams 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OqxLwjMAny4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PexnSDlQOtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juli 2014)

in memories   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZMf716hCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GknR0Nnfkcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Heute abend Iron Sky auf RTL2 um 20:15


----------



## Dominau (18. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBh58RK_YoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2014)

passend zum heutigen Wetter ...

und endlich fertig gestaltet ... geladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



it's hot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DEC-YFDAR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=z_Qoj9ViExY[/youtube]

Interessant. Leider ist die Sprecherin völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDSaYvs-LJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2014)

Mhm lecker!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yv_hH27WC_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mhm lecker!



Sehr geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7i3lLbmMxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Z2q-7-SqD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




grad entdeckt, geiler Sound. Ich liebe youtube, man findet immer wieder was neues


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67sDhNyuzLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juli 2014)

Kraftwerk Mix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDA4qb5rmDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## swaggerjoe (28. Juli 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heMPyd6tuVQ


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JzcYyzCZdiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich tippe mal Tribute von Panem 3 Teil 1 wird minium eine Fsk16 Rating bekommen




> Die Hauptprotagonistin lehnt Gewalt grundsätzlich ab und setzt diese nur im äußersten Notfall ein. Kommt es zu Gewaltszenen, werden die Handlungen nicht explizit ins Bild gerückt.
> Der Film arbeitet mit einem klaren, für Kinder ab 12 Jahren leicht verständlichen Gut-Böse-Schema und bezieht seine Dramatik mehr aus Dialogen, als aus Action.





Begründung von Teil 2 warum es Fsk 12 wurde und 



Spoiler



teil 3 da ändert sich ja alles gut und böse verschwimmt es gibt mehr action und katniss lehnt gewalt nicht mehr ab (quelle: buch)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPSuGEb-Ghc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie krass gute Musik sie einfach machen.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbnrFu3ZNU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man das Buch kennt wo die Szene vorkommt


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juli 2014)

RMB ~ Love is an Ocean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFLhvDlqDic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich könnt es wie auf meinem Kindheitsavatar auch umdrehen ...
Das Meer ist (m)eine "Liebe".


----------



## Königmarcus (29. Juli 2014)

Hobbit 3-Trailer!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152531353491558&set=vb.141884481557&type=2&theater




und jetzt _Mad Max_ schauen - ja, den ersten, alten Teil ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXEKuttVRIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Immer noch Gänsehaut pur.


----------



## Ascalari (30. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (1. August 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnE_Uk8bXpM[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2014)

in good old memories ...   

Retro Tribute Mix to Bonzai Records





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-J54WKumZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2014)

[myvideo]9480646[/myvideo]


Ich hatte damals alle mcs von denen entweder original oder auf leerkassette überspielt ^^


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gxb7b0jGZvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jugendsünden vom Guardians of Galaxy Drehbuchautor & Regisseur ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Jugendsünden vom Guardians of Galaxy Drehbuchautor & Regisseur ^^



PG Porn sind so extrem geile Porno-Verarschen (mit echten Porno Darstellerinnen, und sogar in einem Clip mit Nathan Fillion). Das ist bei weitem keine Sünde. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HVjldqWx4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2014)

Ich liebe sie nach all den vielen Jahren immer noch ....

Perfect Kiss 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J66Zsu04HEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8xzGSSN5FNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (10. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlM3S-XhSsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Danke Pandora


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOsQ2WUnmkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder gut. Kendrick geht ab wie sonst was


----------



## Ladybird34 (11. August 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich höre grad Ed Sheran I see fire ))))


----------



## swaggerjoe (11. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snPYj4heUwQ

sehr unterhaltsam xD


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

was für ein geiles Festival des 1990 war ... mit Genesis, Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Elton John, Paul McCartney, Status Quo, Eric Clapton ...
Das Genesis-Konzert habe ich noch auf eine 2-stündigen MC.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2_v352Ze1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWhA8OkL5wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRJ2wAwWl2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SOOO GUUUUT


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnzr95oE71Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rxv7OunnUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2014)

[dailymotion]x4puc_ray-parker-jr-ghostbusters_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## Ascalari (21. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu0d8KoWNyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_dX0Nei538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2014)

[vimeo] 96201066 [/vimeo]

Sehr geiles Video


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sT4Ely2DT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. August 2014)

Tut mir leid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9-rE5RBZvU


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU7SGn0MeP0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDD29Viv9i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eJeCM60awo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (28. August 2014)

Höre ich immer wieder gerne - dieses Intro und dann die geballte Ladung ...

R.i.P. Jimmy  (Schade, daß Menschen so intolerant sind und dies dir zum Verhängnis wurde)
Aber Danke für die Musik mit Bronski Beat & den Communards )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huavJMGUbiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJTElVG7EMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> R.i.P. Jimmy  (Schade, daß Menschen so intolerant sind und dies dir zum Verhängnis wurde)
> Aber Danke für die Musik mit Bronski Beat & den Communards )



Uhm - Jimmy Somerville ist nicht tot. Scheinbar gab es da eine doofe Falschmeldung der Du auch aufgesessen bist...


----------



## Grushdak (28. August 2014)

Was??   

Es kam doch damals selbst in den Nachrichten und das I-net war voll damit, das er auf offener Straße erschossen wurde.
Das alles sollen Falschmeldungen gewesen sein? omg

Aber umso besser, daß er lebt - Danke für diese Info!  
Habe eben auch nix mehr im Netz dazu gefunden, wirklich seltsam seltsam ...

hier noch ein wunderschönes Stück von ihm bzw. Bronski Beat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rV6ZWVlhU8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNhLOfUPHa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dann auch mal den Beweis, dass er mit ueber 50 noch die hohen Toene trifft


----------



## Grushdak (29. August 2014)

Nice 

Und der Sänger hat auch mit Jimmy mal was gesungen ... Marc Almond von SoftCell.

einfach immer noch *geil*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiTW0sGJgZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



endlich Weekend


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FLQ4rACE-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9fv2zgjIl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







> There's a saying.. That what happens.. in Moon Guard.. stays on Moon Guard
> Went to Goldshire.. Took my Clothes off.. started flirting.. and making gold
> And then I... looked at you.. spoke to you too...danced with you... and it led to...
> 
> E R P Fun for you and fun for me


----------



## Aun (30. August 2014)

immer dieses fanboy gehabe....


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rs6Y4kZ8qtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Manu Chao > alles


----------



## DexDrive (31. August 2014)

Versuche seid Stunden herauszufinden was der wohl vor sich hinblubbert. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTJpYsfvM_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ascalari (1. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW1hazYKd5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lki1y2wa820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Mix...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rWC-UsfllY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gefühlt könnte ich grad die Welt umarmen, meine (frühere) Lieblingsband ist wieder back together <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2014)

Och, habe auch noch so einige Mixe, die ich etwas bearbeiten will - komme nur nie dazu. 

aber

It's Weekend (endlich)

darum zu meiner Einstimmung ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unison 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOq48s-WP9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cXY0KnDgBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#Schariapolizei


----------



## Slayed (6. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YFqlkzsR94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



'Murika


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2014)

[myvideo]7222409/Wir_Sind_Helden_Denkmal[/myvideo]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkF1Axc1-jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_25DZfNFFkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mal wieder die random audio funktion genutzt ^^


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2014)

auch ein Lieblings Dj von mir ...

Paul van Dyk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-SfpYgGu0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> auch ein Lieblings Dj von mir ...



Sehr geil, Original ist genial und der Remix auch..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RL9I7rvHdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGZag6XntL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glhZI86Ed2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals als auf Viva noch Musik lief ^^


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2014)

Lexy & Kid Paul





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LfUQLYO1_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txj6ROnIUIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. September 2014)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club – Beat The Devil's Tattoo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdNlcp7vrFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. September 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Black Rebel Motorcycle Club &#8211; Beat The Devil's Tattoo



haha fantastisch, dass er mir dazu grizzly bear vorschlägt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPXDJQkuWeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWiyz91t_Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Original ist genial und der Remix auch..



Stimmt mit dem Original ... daher kam ich auch darauf.

hier das Original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3BvW56tjB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgFMfJez620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Könnt ich mal wieder zocken wo ich inzwischen das addon soviet assault habe


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2014)

nett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCFkJV0uTM0
Und ich bin mir sicher, daß Ihr bald nachkommt.^^


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

#Iphone6





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCqFSTGd4nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJQQrjVmQG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcmBALxDkRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2014)

[myvideo]7086138/Sixpence_None_The_Richer_Kiss_Me[/myvideo]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwwexXJla0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRKfd5EKBtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2014)

einer der letzten Nights, bevor ich mich aus der aktiven Szene verabschiedete ...

ebenso R.i.P. Omen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHNXEl0U7AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und daraus dies *geile* Stück





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8IH-Klm5z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qoWRs7lXtYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fink ist einfach nur super gut. Wunderschönes Lied <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4NTDoPQ4mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xciuYTeu4Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnjXUx_3gNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjDfh2Xz9CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoodie Time


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hoodie Time







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAlcigvf2cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (13. September 2014)

Nostalgie pur. Verdammt ich habe dieses Spiel geliebt 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbYV3o8D_vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKQXVGF2M2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pf-ONpLXzGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2014)

Ab in die Heia geht's mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1aKJFH8wmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szhJzX0UgDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IviYsUdUj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<333333


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2014)

was es alles gibt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5VTq5pFb9w


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2014)

Feierabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qNaf5XEb28

Danke @ Bloody

*echt nett gemacht*


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_Tsj_wTJkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2014)

mein Lieblingslied von Kai Tracid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I'm the voice from the planet of Liquid Skies to bring you the message
Come closer to the speakers so I can see the light in your eyes
I'm here to invite you on a journey to a planet of love and freedom
So relax your body and open your mind to the melody transmission
The melody is the only way to a shining planet of liquid skies
Come closer to the speakers so I can see the light in your eyes
C'mon dance with me and feel the rhythm take over your body
Follow me to the planet of liquid skies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GH3l6NaafQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZWsyxZYGoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder Gänsehaut... das warn noch Zeiten...


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRrm59Z_0w4

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HloF7F4dPNo


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOIcSxxKi2k


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2014)

Walgesänge


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

Mhm fantastisch

 

True Detective


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFf85n-Im8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4t5qqdP7As


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyBJKRGGilE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgJ8BZi3vTA

 

<3


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

gefällt mir ... +1

 

und was ich auch gerne höre ... Jungle 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ0Rw50EYF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DeURx3mYck


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2014)

[vimeo]92820654[/vimeo]

 

Hot


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ABLBOJYygg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgNppGWWBto

 

Sehr empfehlenswert, interessante Lyrics passend zum Video. 

 

"Theres no sweeter innocence than our gentle sin"


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2014)

bevor es ca gleich ^^ in's bett geht ...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXmYpCPo_W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0suzZI4FYsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t29arol5UMY

 

wer Probleme mit spukenden Wölfen hat, sei gewarnt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1QxSfMUujo

 

Wo wir grad bei Destiny Reviews sind


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cJpmNAXiP0

 

Spiele mit D haben kein gutes Schicksal ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lM0gOhBZhU =

 

 

@ Wynn, vielen Dank!


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

@sozi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hier der youtube code nach dem =
ist der neue code seit dem forum update um youtube videos einzubinden


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2014)

Feierabend 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FHpTgF51n4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

 

Something takes a part of me...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. September 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/topdawgent/i-1


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2014)

1 Tag noch arbeiten, dann erst mal frei  + 

Ende Oktober habe ich wieder eine Anlage, dann endlich wieder noch besseren Sound. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48SZMWNg99o

 

gn8


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znK652H6yQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Scheint so als bräuchte das iphone 6 eine metall oder hartplastik hülle weil es sich sonst in der hosentasche verbiegt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znK652H6yQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Scheint so als bräuchte das iphone 6 eine metall oder hartplastik hülle weil es sich sonst in der hosentasche verbiegt

 

Krass... Schon witzig, dass so ein Fehler dem bekanntesten Smartphone Hersteller passiert. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ83rfAqWMw

 

Bestes Spiel + bester Soundtrack <3


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2014)

Die Stecken das Telephon doch nur alle falsch in die Tasche! Iphone6-Taschen-Bumper incoming!


----------



## Ninuschflmm (24. September 2014)

Ich höre gerade Lights  von Ellie goulding im Feenixpawl Bootleg und sehe jede Menge Autos, deren Fahrer nochmal ihren Führerschein machen sollten


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2014)

imo hammergeile EP

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suntree - The Future
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcHMvt4El-E


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6JYR8E_yrc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2014)

[vimeo]98540223[/vimeo]

 

Anti alles für immer , dank dir <3


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WAu0b9HUac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

Herzog - Die letzte Bratze.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EADK3wggGYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsqSh1b9bQw


----------



## Legendary (26. September 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnPhfDocx9A

 

Awesomo!

Ka wie man jetzt Vids einfügt.


----------



## Grushdak (26. September 2014)

It's weekend now! 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbc8rHVqAE

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2014)

X-Men: Future Past


----------



## Grushdak (26. September 2014)

Ach was wird das erst in einem Monat, wenn ich dann wieder eine Anlage habe ....

Folgendes mal schön aufgedreht .... 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEivFBrGESk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2014)

[vimeo]45247221[/vimeo]

 

&#9829;


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. September 2014)

Herzog - Die letzte Bratze.
 

Unterschreib ich. Allerdings aus einem anderen Zusammenhang heraus.

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j0GeEmkrEA&index=8&list=PLKnehTF71jvH98S97RKs-hwwWYcEZBs4x

 

wub wub


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oehXqEoAIbM

 

keine ahnung wie ich bei youtube dahin gelangt bin


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2014)

Weil es so gut zu Wynns Musikgeschmack passt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7JZ4F3zJdY


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2014)

das haste doch schon öfters gepostet ^^ 

 

interessant das bei deinem video von google ads schlaganfall werbung kommt ^^

 

 

da dann doch lieber

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgsRrLLFSzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dbR2JZmlWo

 

Wohl die dunkelste Seite Youtubes (nicht unbedingt das Video, aber seine anderen), finde ihn aber noch am originellsten (ja, seine Videos sind abgefuckt und krank).

 

UND er macht gute Musik.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2014)

gerade Musik auf den den neuen Stick gezogen (der reicht noch nicht mal für Alles aus ) ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und ich war damals dabei  ... R.i.P Hanomag

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCBgOHaW3og


----------



## Patiekrice (30. September 2014)

Viza &#8211; Breakout the Violins


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

Viza &#8211; Breakout the Violins

 

Zeitgleich Viza &#8211; A Magic Ladder


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdawqwpJgjU


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Oktober 2014)

Zeitgleich Viza &#8211; A Magic Ladder  

 

sehr gut 8) Hier läuft gerade der Kill Bill 1 Soundtrack


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Oktober 2014)

mhhm RZA 

 

Plowing Into The Field Of Love


----------



## Legendary (2. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvYy4Us8fk&index=3&list=UUt4Decij21oYCp7eBmykZ7g

 

Wie recht der Typ hat, wenn man als Bayer die ganzen Saupreissn auf der Wiesn sieht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKQXVGF2M2s

 

Total verliebt in den Song. Gänsehaut pur. <3


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTnknFhp4Is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Fevery Ray scheint bei History und HBO für Trailer und Intros beliebt zu sein ^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2014)

einfach nur geil .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Part One

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rntqNj0g4f4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRVzM2120vk


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2S72eajLzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Korgor (3. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEwBJj7tb4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIew5R37_YQ

 

&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v6JUzxWoGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mehr Klischee geht nun wirklich nicht, schon fast lustig 

 

... aber es ist so gut...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Oktober 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozHnA4bi-rE


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31OS5oOgb1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

wo gerade blade 1 läuft - beste szene vom film am anfang die disco szene wo das blut von den feuerlöschanlagen versprüht wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAWr_X4DUy8

 

Oh boy


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WacTTrkgncc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7d0Lm_31BE


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Oktober 2014)

https://play.spotify.com/track/4I2LbmU2yiY2p6m5gJRcRy


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPj1zM6qVp8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJGD88687D0

 

Donald Glover ist einfach so talentiert...


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2014)

meinen allerersten Kinofilm, den ich je gesehen habe ...

 

Once Upon a Time in the West

 

diese Szene ab 19:04min ... omg

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d79HQhC_v5E

 

Harmonica 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgd0zCmpMCQ


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiqQmGkWHaQ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2014)

2te Staffel von Hannibal.

Ich hab schon viel Horrorblah gesehen fand auch gewisse indizierte Filme nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber bei Hannibal hat mich schon Staffel 1 verstört.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp9i3zm_64A
https:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nHmQBjfEM


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

klassiker ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oyw5G4shFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtJVku_mJw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Blood Lad. :>


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VULGONLGJIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2014)

Deadman Wonderland. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2014)

[vimeo]74370512[/vimeo]

 

Ellie <3


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Part Two

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtkkLIVC-Lc


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DS-h67qEiY


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrCFkYZcWzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EipGZpAUBws


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FEIx7F00lY&list=PLD8D1B1E2AB4BE9EF&index=10


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS9LQrgNQHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvVuEEPM3j0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Das Album "Ein Herz für Drogen" von Herzog. 
Die Beats sind einfach genial. Ein bisschen Melancholisch und Technoid, aber trotzdem keine Partyballerbeats.
Neben dem Drogengelaber gibts teils echte deepe Lines.&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Oktober 2014)

Neben Lines gibt es doch immer Drogengelaber

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Hahaha 
+1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryfwfc_946w


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Oktober 2014)

Pilotfilm zu "The walking dead"  scheint ja echt ganz gut zu sein.... von nem Freund empfohlen worden...


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Das Gebläse meines Föhns


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8OipmKFDeM

 

<3


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtJVku_mJw


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mtNBHaCpfo&list=UUeWGusseQ6TuxJxC_o1td6A&pxtry=2

ich spritz so derbe ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Oktober 2014)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mtNBHaCpfo&list=UUeWGusseQ6TuxJxC_o1td6A&pxtry=2

 



Ich habe sie 2001 in Nürnberg gesehen und hätte nie im Leben damit gerechnet mal mit meinem Sohn auf ein ACDC Konzert zu gehen; 2015 klappt's aber vielleicht...

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpfZcEjopYE

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRV5RLp6L1Q


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

Faithless &#8211; Insomnia


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gH_Iw2HvQ8


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG6lTQNW04I


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Graveyard &#8211; Graveyard


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QyYaPWasos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Passend zur aktuellen "LOL WUT" Doku


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOIcSxxKi2k


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

 

Genesis rockt einfach


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWAqAmidnjo


----------



## Gerak (27. Oktober 2014)

Lindsey Stirling

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQiNVk_u0po


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N_cO-XkJpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

https://play.spotify.com/track/63LJ02PXpP41mLoR17qqWI


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqrBsMFRaLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/drake-how-bout-now


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7dgv3vWNpQ


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

Bekommt schonmal einen Like für den Beach House-Beat  

Hab jetzt Bock die Teen Dream-Platte zu hören..

 

Hahaha, hab den Spass mal weiter gehört, das ist natürlich von the xx klingt aber doch sehr nach Myth?!

Zum Glück hab ich auch beide Alben von denen


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe sie 2001 in Nürnberg gesehen und hätte nie im Leben damit gerechnet mal mit meinem Sohn auf ein ACDC Konzert zu gehen; 2015 klappt's aber vielleicht...

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpfZcEjopYE

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRV5RLp6L1Q

sowas MUSS mann erlebt haben!
und +1 für steel panther  zu genial 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6R1r6v529k (iwie will ich grad bäume ausreissen). shit die jungs habens drauf oO



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC2tlNmz4ao
grisu! das war er immer für mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USS2JM7M3A8

 

3lau is life


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pU81ZZc0kr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Herbstmusik. x)


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARHGSatB-Sw


bester antiheldenfilm ever


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

B.Y.O.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJsLAKy0jYE

 

Krass, bekomme immer wieder Gänsehaut wenn ichs sehe. Zwei der größten Musik, die wir jemals hatten. Als ob sie schon immer zusammen singen würden.


----------



## Nexilein (31. Oktober 2014)

bester antiheldenfilm ever

 

Jo, und den gibt's sogar mit guter Musik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JqZgGvxjQY


----------



## Aun (1. November 2014)

B.Y.O.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJsLAKy0jYE

 

Krass, bekomme immer wieder Gänsehaut wenn ichs sehe. Zwei der größten Musik, die wir jemals hatten. Als ob sie schon immer zusammen singen würden.

 

 


 

Jo, und den gibt's sogar mit guter Musik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JqZgGvxjQY

nur am saufen, spring such dir mal gescheites inet ^^

najaaaaaa die  version von "bob dylan" ist ganz io.





dylans version zählt nur wegen dem kontext!  ansonsten alles genial 



ACHJA hurtz! btw keine drecksblagen am haus gehabt ^^was mach ich jetzt mit den zwiebeln? schrotti?!


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS3yJD-kLwo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvoA7fCOmf8

 

Hammer Combo...


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHsiFuv2MSM


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIRqE8lE40Q


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2014)

I've got two tickets to paradise

would you pack your bag we leave tonight

cause i've got

two tickets to paradise

 

Eddie Money - Two tickets to paradise.

Ich hör es im moment zwar nicht aber ich kriegs nicht aus dem kopf.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Das kenn ich auch, aus King of Queens 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxd-kWMzZNk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY

 

<3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. November 2014)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RcZn2-bGXqQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJzH-Gu6iD8

 

Armin macht durchweg gute Musik, kann man nix sagen <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. November 2014)

https://play.spotify.com/track/1iLRFUzimIcd685L8NgnjU


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eJeCM60awo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6_LFXgPf9w


----------



## SchiroME54 (7. November 2014)

Alice Cooper - Bed of Nails


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BU4wJPqzstQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3O7omz7KIA


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2014)

Death From Above 1979 &#8211; The Physical World


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. November 2014)

The Lonesome Crowded West


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNYv9BB5D8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jMruFHTwrY

 

Dieser Film ... <3 Edgar Wright sollte mehr so nen Zeug produzieren (Die Cornetto Trilogie ist auch geil,jajaja). Black Sheep gefällt mir in dieser Version sogar besser als das Original von Metric.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c54PbMfCs48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wo ja Donnerstag Wod für mich losgeht und ich da trotzdem meinem Shami als Heal/Ele weiterspiel auch wenn alle sagen der suckt ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpex2Gy9oJY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1HnBgTzuck

 

Gänsehaut


----------



## Patiekrice (9. November 2014)

Mark Lanegan


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LnYLF_E1NU


----------



## Patiekrice (9. November 2014)

Primus &#8211; Sailing The Seas Of Cheese


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC2EeVIaFaU

 

Just another week..


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. November 2014)

Haftbefehl


----------



## Aun (11. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4cGqu2_GQQ

ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yymS1Pb7JfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich das Original um Längen besser.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAqVmUciDSc

 

Our generation in a nutshell


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k7ueRrKRmo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcT_WtqRHxw

 

So nen verdammten Ohrwurm ...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. November 2014)

Uh, How To Dress Well 

Das Lied kannte ich nicht, aber es ist auch super nice 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOj82MshzYs

 

eins von meinen Lieblingsalben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

http://vimeo.com/109198422

 

Dieses Video ist überragend. Musik, Schnitt, Kulisse. Krass. und Jhene Aiko.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. November 2014)

Jhene Aiko.  

 

Hab sie im Februar live gesehen, da hatte Drake sie für 1-2 Songs in Berlin dabei.. war nice 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDPrAUpjqug

 

   Ariana


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2014)

Die anderen Alben von Red.


----------



## win3ermute (14. November 2014)

Erst kürzlich diese Band (gibt es schon lange nicht mehr) entdeckt und fast umgeblasen worden - dagegen können sogar "Comeback Kid" einpacken; das ist das heftigste, härteste und dennoch melodischste und abwechslungsreichste Zeuch, das ich seit Jahren gehört habe!

 

Nicht sofort abschalten, sondern laufen lassen - die konnten richtig was, die Jungs! Das hat überall Ecken und Kanten; ist nicht umgehend eingängig und alles andere als "leichte Kost", aber deswegen umso faszinierender und es wird bei jedem Hören besser und besser. Hab' mir umgehend die "RePress" (500 Nachpressungen der LP; ein paar Exemplare sind noch zu bekommen - für knapp 32,- Ronzen geradezu ein Schnäppchen; die Erstauflage war unter 75,- Euro als gebrauchtes Exemplar so gut wie nicht zu bekommen) bestellt.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjI5znoKko8

 

Die schaffen es sogar, Carl Orff in einer eigenständigen und überhaupt nicht peinlichen Art und Weise zu covern - wer das Original nicht kennt, würde kaum auf die Idee kommen, daß dies kein eigenständiger Song der Band ist! Ich bin verliebt:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4j2I6gLeiw

 

Zur Ergänzung das vortreffliche "Original", das jeder auf die ein- oder andere Weise bestimmt schon gehört hat:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdIpoE2LEps


----------



## win3ermute (14. November 2014)

More "Botch". Ist unglaublicher Krach - unter dem man bei mehrfachem Hören jede Menge "Schichten" findet; von den tollen Melodien ganz abgesehen. Und es ändert sich andauernd etwas - beständig hört man was neues; das verhindert, daß man sich "satthört" und statt dessen dauernd auf den "Replay"-Knopf drückt. Selbst, wenn der Song wie in diesem Falle fast 10 Minuten lang ist. Andere Bands hätten gleich 10 Songs aus dem Ding gemacht:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoAThhvMfEw


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AGQbe9mWZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2014)

Marilyn Manson &#8211; Devour


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9uj83Vq-0

 

FIFA Soundtracks beschte


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-EmtXbFRg

Die sind im moment so meine absolute Fave Band


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tLXtnHnOUc


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2014)

Suntree - Outside (Full Album) &#7476;&#7472; 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POmWk0HTeRs

 

nach einer Woche Hamburg-Stress und dem heutigen Bahn-Chaos - einfach nur "entspannend" ...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssdgFoHLwnk


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Höre gerade ne MixinOne CD von Tom Wax

 

daraus dies imo wunderschöne Lied <Running uo that Hill>

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7XwdxW82QE

 

hier das Original von Kate Bush

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt0bdaeZMVQ

 

BS:I <3


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

in memories

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdEyZ3-OjU8


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBYBNyMNySU


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Forrest Gump - imo ein genialer Film (wennauch schon älter) ...

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LslNH565U


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2014)

Das Jahr geht ja langsam zu Ende, welche Alben habt ihr dieses Jahr am Meisten gehört? Also nicht nur 2-3 Lieder. :p

Bei mir waren es:
Lost Prophets - Start Something, habs seit 2004, aber dieses Jahr liefs echt oft.
Cold - Years of the Spider
Massiv - Blut gegen Blut 3
Bizzy Montana M.a.d.u. 4 wohl mit Abstand am Meisten.
Kaisa - Antichrist 2 C4
Starset - Transmission
Bmth - Sempiternal
The holy guile - FSU
hollywood hank - Soziopath, auch alt aber war macht ja nichts x)
Cold in May - Dark Season/Gone with the Wind

Glaub das wars was "Alben" angeht :>


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. November 2014)

Iceage - Plowing Into The Field Of Love und Youre Nothing
Sun Kil Moon - Benji
The War On Drugs - Lost in The Dream
How To Dress Well - Love Remains
Blood Orange - Cupid Deluxe
Schoolboy Q - Habits and Contradictions
The Weeknd - House of Balloons
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
Kanye - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy und Yeezus
alle von Vampire Weekend
Drake - Take Care und Nothing was the Same
Deafheaven - Sunbather
das neue von Shindy
M83 - Hurry Up Were Dreaming
Future - Honest
und neuerdings ein paar mal das von Theophilus London, zum Jahresende passt es sicher auch auf die Liste 

Dieses Jahr gab es so wenig gute neue Sachen:/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2014)

Mhh, bei mir waren es:

 

Childish Gambino - Because the Internet (2013)

Childish Gambino - Kauai

Ed Sheeran - X

A Day to Remember - Common Courtesy

Real Friends - Maybe this place is the same and we are just changing

Neck Deep - Wishfull thinking

Casper - Hinterland (2013)

OK KID - Grundlos EP

We Came As Romans - Tracing back Roots (2013)

Man Overboard - Heart Attack (2013)

Viza - Aria

Slipknot - The Gray Chapter

Twin Atlantic - The Great Divide

Skrillex - Recess

Bring me the Horizon - Sempiternal

 

Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen waren es aber eher immer Songs aus den Alben, nicht das ganze an sich. Am Meisten habe ich wohl Gambino gehört. Because the Internet kam zwar schon 2013 raus, da es aber ein Konzept Album ist (mehrere Interludes, Songs die aufeinander Aufbauen usw), habe ich es auch immer durch gehört. Paar Songs natürlich trotzdem mehrmals, aber naja. Ansonsten hörte ich so unterschiedliche Genres wie seit langem nicht mehr. Halt nur immer einzelne Songs. Dubstep (Pegboard Nerds, Skrillex), EXTREM viel House (Hardwell, Armin van Buuren, Nicky Romero, 3lau, Dada Life, Zedd, Martin Garrix uswuswusw), Pop Punk (Man Overboard), Experimental Rock (Viza), normaler Pop (Ed Sheeran) oder Post-Hardcore (BMTH).


----------



## Patiekrice (18. November 2014)

Anne-Sophie Mutter/Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields/Sir Neville Marriner &#8211; Violin Concerto No. 1 in B Flat Major, K.207: II. Adagio


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjt_d54KcyM


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2014)

Bestimmte Alben habe ich nicht gehört - nur einzelne Stücke.

Dazu suche ich Musik aus alten Zeiten - was uptodate ist, weiß ich gar nicht mehr - gibt ständig was Neues und ist imo alles zu kurzlebig heutzutage.

 

bt ... in memories ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyVjuoSoPc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj58nbn35bg

 

Geht mir nicht mehr ausm Kopf. Hat was von Sandstorm


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2014)

Nettes Stück - gab da sone nette Version mal auf dem Hessentag (glaub Korbach) 

 

bt ...

 

in memories

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhyrgo4IT3E

 

pure underground acid trance - dieses Pfiepen, wo man weiß, da kommt gleich eine geiniale (Solo)Acid-Einlage


----------



## Greendesert (18. November 2014)

Ich höre grade das, was viel Bass hat und laut ist, da wir Handwerker im Büro haben und die echt gut mithalten mit der Musik


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2014)

gerade darauf gestossen .... wäre zu gerne dabeigewesen

 

in memories

 

New Order live

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bu1fkgUM7s


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2014)

Nach Back to Earth und mit the wave das beste von cosmic gate.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. November 2014)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2014)

2x imo hammergeile Acid-Stücke

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Pyramids of Giza*

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I941vssBWaM

 

*Acid Air Raid* (George's All Nighter)

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9sa2Ceb0L0


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. November 2014)

wo hast Du denn die alten ge!len Hymnen ausgegraben?

immer wenn ich die damals aufgelegt habe, ging´s tierisch ab im Club

thx 4 die hervorgerufenen Erinnerungen


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuJnvC8voJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2014)

Die kenne ich noch aus dem Cyberhouse - dem Hanomag in Hannover 

 

bt ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8A_E6bTXK4


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Marilyn Manson &#8211; The Golden Age Of Grotesque


----------



## Legendary (19. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV7xJ73_eeM

Ich habe alle Seasons schon mehrmals hoch und runter gehört aber dieses Mal haben sie sich wieder selbst übertroffen. ERB ist mit das beste Format auf Youtube.


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_126458&feature=iv&src_vid=s80tsQgUczA&v=YpRyJBoEiMg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mllXxyHTzfg

 

Der letzte Hobbit Teil kommt ja auch bald, somit wohl auch das Ende im HdR Universum (?)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DrQRS40OKNE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yo5fbceJVM

 

SO MUCH EPIC OHMAGAWD


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Ist das Spiel wirklich so gut? Würde mir das eigentlich auch gerne holen, aber hab noch so viele andere Sachen zum zocken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2014)

Mir gefällt es bisher sehr, bin aber auch nur eine Stunde drin. So schlecht Teil 2 auch lt. vielen Leuten gewesen sein soll (ich fands klasse), man ist sofort in der Geschichte drin. Und Bioware schafft es irgendwie, sympatische Charaktere zu schaffen. Grafisch ist es auch nicht schlecht, obwohl die Zwischensequenzen ab und an mal ruckeln (30 FPS halt).

 

Ansonsten bisher wirklich top.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Hab zwar die ersten Teile nicht gespielt, aber klingt ja auf jeden Fall vielversprechend  Hab nach Call of Duty und Assassins Creed mal wieder Bock auf ein Spiel mit guter Geschichte   Kann man die Story da auch "beeinflussen" wie in Walking Dead oder Wolf Among Us oder ist das eher linear?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2014)

Naja Bioware ist ja quasi der Erfinder der spielergetriebenen Story, also ja kannst du. Ist sogar ein zentrales Spielelement. Die Teile davor musst du nicht gespielt haben, die ist sofort klar, was abgeht. Es tauchen nur einige Charaktere aus den anderen Teilen auf, die wirste dann nicht kennen. 

 

B2T: WEIHNACHTSMARKTZEIT

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUCbZhIfQbA

 

Mein Lieblingsweihnachtssong <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Dann werde ich es mir definitiv mal angucken, gibt es ja gerade bei Gamestop in der Eintauschaktion   Danke fürs Berichten!

 

 


B2T: WEIHNACHTSMARKTZEIT


 

Ich hab auch so Bock!! 

 

http://vimeo.com/34162475


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

The Holy Guile - AK 47&#9829;

 

Wünschte mir sie würden ihre Musik häufiger mit deren Rapskills kombinieren. Das hätte Potenzial wie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFjmbLyJCho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

andeutet...


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFjmbLyJCho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

^this

 

 

ahahahah

 

mache dann gerade Facebook auf und parallel läuft das Video hier ab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

DAS HAT MIR HEUTE EINER AUS MEINER KLASSE GEZEIGT.

Die sieht aus wie eine aus meiner Schule...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVQiynoIvBo

 

GTA Soundtracks liefern immer. Der Beat.... ._.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Sind echt gute Sachen dabei..

Sogar Travis Scott, hat mich gefreut!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4MSlFq8bNI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkZZo0XSm5s

 

K.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

Lass mal nur noch Musik von Kanyes Protegés posten 

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happines


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCzX_6kOgVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Ich mag nur ein paar Kanye Songs, ansonsten Autotuned mir der zu viel (zumindest zu der Zeit, wo ich ihn noch mehr gehört hatte... außerdem mag ich seine Persönlichkeit nicht)

 

ach und apropos Mockingjay...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK75-Ky1ca4

 

Ich finde diese Frau gleichzeitig abstoßend und anziehend :/


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. November 2014)

Ich liebe Kanyes Musik  auf seinen neueren Alben benutzt er auch nur noch sehr selten Autotune, wenn, dann um eine bestimmt Atmosphäre zu erschaffen 

Azealia Banks - Ice Princess

Ihr Album ist übrigens auch hervorragend.

Ich finde diese Frau gleichzeitig abstoßend und anziehend :/



Ihre Musik kann man sich mal geben, sie hat auch ein paar Kanye Songs gecovert ;P
Ansonsten hab ich gar keinen Bock auf sieD


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Graveyard &#8211; Hisingen Blues


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1s4nTn3tc0

 

Im Februar endlich wieder live. 2 Jahre warten sind einfach zu lang... <3


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

D12 &#8211; Purple Pills


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-j6tWj1YpI


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtgv3ystzY

 

hab ich wahrscheinlich schon 8 mal gepostet(:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_3Cg9GZFU

 

Irgendwie perfekt zum entspannen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Bin voll auf Northlane hängengebliebe. Der neue Sänger sieht schlimmaus, aber knallt gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Hab in die neuen Songs noch nicht reingehört, beim Aussehen kann ich dir aber zustimmen. Ich fand den alten Sänger so gut.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ee09FTKQGo

 

Erinnerungen. <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Hab vorgestern "Deine Schuld" gehört und guck aufs Uploaddatum...2004. Fuck bin ich alt geworden.

 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/112366371

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Kannst ja ins neue mal reinhören.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

FUCK ist das gut. Oh man. Northlane bekommen es genau so gut hin wie BMTH die perfekte Mischung zwischen Instrumental und dem Gesang (Oli Sykes hat nicht so die hammer Stimme, aber trotzdem wirkt es sehr melodisch im Verhältnis zu den Instrumentalen Parts). 

 

Bin aber gehyped. Und wo wir grade bei BMTH sind.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltbt9MaepFY


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHSCkfjf3Ig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__6bFfiZ2iw

 

we swear allegiance to no one


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club &#8211; Beat The Devil's Tattoo


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd6bRZ1LplM


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlEb3L1PIco&list=UUT2SpyOpcX7nt6VAfmiQdzg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erLk59H86ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

^ this wohl schon 5-6x

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w5KCf8hXvo

 

 Matt Ballemy ist schon verdammt geil    ich bin ein bissl verliebt.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

James Newton Howard &#8211; The Hanging Tree


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMSU4QDbdew


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXzo94vGbQY


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnV-uhvOA5A


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Pm_6QEKReM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

fahrt alle zur hölle! allein das lesen des titels sollte euch nen ohrwurm geben 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2014)

fahrt alle zur hölle! allein das lesen des titels sollte euch nen ohrwurm geben 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moSFlvxnbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

The Dead Weather &#8211; The Difference Between Us


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2014)

Star Wars The force awakens Teaser

Sieht technisch mal ganz nett aus, macht auf jedenfall lust drauf.

Aber warum 1 Jahr vorher? hätte 1 Monat nicht gereicht?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8mte5P8Y5A


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic7scBTY-xw&feature=youtu.be

 

Oh verdammt ist die süß  :laugh:


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJieIEStd4c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCVz1AKBCTg

 

Bestes Spiel dieses Jahr. Bester Trailer dieses Jahr. Gänsehaut.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2014)

http://youtu.be/b24E-hZcAIA


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Dezember 2014)

AC/DC Rock or bust.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Dezember 2014)

https://youtube.com/watch?v=0KrmxavLIRM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

http://vimeo.com/110887733

 

Tränen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich versteh dich.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJieIEStd4c

 

American football ist und bleibt einfach ein Orgasmus für die Ohren.

 

Wie bindet man hier jetzt eigentlich Videos ein?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja, fantastisches Album   freut mich auch, dass sie wieder zusammen spielen!

Für Video musst du einfach den Link posten, dann macht er das automatisch


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo4cmTaEDIk

 

MAN WIESO IST DIESER SONG SO CATCHY GODAMNIT


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkSdiBltgYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wie ich ihn liebe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2014)

Akira Yamaoka ist ein Gott. Einer der besten Komponisten in der Spielewelt, wenn nicht der Beste.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFosRTubEGU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jNKGSaGyyg


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UBOOZw-FE


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2014)

bei kollegah und co muss ich immer an die parodie von zdf neo denken 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELdpOOHR-eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

ne dann doch lieber hip hop aus den 90iger 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUosAGDM8Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcV7VN3l3bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2014)

in memories ....

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54vP7fHrJT8


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Dezember 2014)

Bevor die Videos geladen waren dachte ich echt, da kommt jetzt A Tribe Called Quest oder Illmactic oder sowas... was habe ich erwartet...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqHxOC_kCP0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ixFrg6Cm1E


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Dezember 2014)

Oh nice, den guten Alligator durfte ich mir schon 3 mal live geben 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsTZ3OInl3A


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2014)

imo nach wie vor absolut genial 

 

in memories ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsWeZ-IkgrQ


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja, fantastisches Album   freut mich auch, dass sie wieder zusammen spielen!

Für Video musst du einfach den Link posten, dann macht er das automatisch 

 

Dankü <3

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8WrTU3OTQk

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyTBX7s0J-o

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8HrO7XuiE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ir8rVl2Z4

 

6 HOURS GUUUUYS OMG


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__6bFfiZ2iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

oh gott.&#9829;


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiMtCJw_RVc

Wieso mussten sie sich nur trennen ;_;


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Dezember 2014)

Immerhin treten sie (fast) auf dem Höhepunkt ab. Finde die Sachen von The Powers That B (und teilweise Government Plates) nicht mehr so gut wie Money Store oder das mit dem lustigen Cover... :/ Exmilitary war natürlich auch nice 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW9H1b7zXUY


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2014)

in memories

 

Free your mind

 

imo ein weiteres "geiles" Stück ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKxrf6E3-Gs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1AiCDcObFM


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Dezember 2014)

Arctic Monkeys &#8211; Humbug


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2014)

shit in ma pants! eargasm!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU8yuWddw0E


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Dezember 2014)

Arctic Monkeys  Humbug



Seit wann hört ihr hier alle auch gute Sachen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2014)

johnny pepp - und wenn ich sterbe

Sehe den Kerl nächste Woche live in Wiesbaden. <3


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann hört ihr hier alle auch gute Sachen? 

 

schon immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7RvNfGEqs 

 

... wollten wir mit dem Internet wirklich das hier bewirken ?! I DONT WANT TO BE ON THE INTERNETZ ANYMORE


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRVDax4204I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cws12z2jBw


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2014)

... wollten wir mit dem Internet wirklich das hier bewirken ?! I DONT WANT TO BE ON THE INTERNETZ ANYMORE 

 

LE 4CHONG BITURD FAEC XDDDD

MOM I AM ANON NAO LE TROLE MASTUR XD

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki-fATpXa00

 

L O V E


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2014)

in memories ...

 

aus dem genialen Film Flashdance

 

Remix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGfdgNCQZ9k

 

Original

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evyKPVS_M7E

 

+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsnxxtGj0Kk


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVEgSv_xKSQ


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRjNfZzFMOM


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2014)

Super GigaMix der 80'er

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bprYDuJR5qI


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Dezember 2014)

http://vimeo.com/97733154


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUPUklZa-6U

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8LgCE4mhJg


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49883358

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

lief damals 1998 bei viva und mtv rauf und runter bis es dann in thailand die springflut kam und das lied und "die perfekte welle von juli" auf der schwarzen liste gelandet ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qPG16SaLw


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Dezember 2014)

http://vimeo.com/98739750


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk0xRSxYnOs


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fMnF0Fvdpo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/114650054

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Thehehehhee. 

 

@Shikari, das wundert mich aber doch etwas...ist doch sonst nicht so deine Musik.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich höre alles. Wirklich alles. Von Crystal F mag ich nur den Song (und das auch nur wegen Duzoe). VBT verfolge ich schon seit 2011, zumindest die guten Jahre (bis c.a. '13). 

 

Finde meist nur vieles erst scheiße, bevor ich es mag. (war bei Enter Shikari auch so, man glaubt es kaum )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fjoAoStmcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Beste Duzoe Runde ever.

 

Finde das vbt hat arg abgebaut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHoPSDLdO9s


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2014)

http://youtu.be/HgzGwKwLmgM


----------



## Grushdak (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich mag den Dj 

 

Paul van Dyk  >> For an Angel

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5BrZHNk2m8


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pHAbXy2ai8&list=PL0hKMB1-xkc9aZO3T_wTOm7sphgxLtkA9&index=5


----------



## Grushdak (18. Dezember 2014)

100% pure underground 

 

aus dem Album Acid Flash Vol. II Cd1

 

einfach nur hammer 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okzKqK5a3to


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSU15Q1m_1E


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwUug-ucBLc


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Wollte Chance mal in Paris sehen, stand aber 2h vor der Eingangskontrolle und dann war er wieder weg, schade

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dSYgd5Elk


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2wqYPlLoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmm16dyqU2g

 

Krasses Video...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7tNRq8ac3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Winter/Frühling ist irgendwie immer meine Hardstyle/Hardcore Zeit.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9FSeCLGPg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT67liGjZhw

 

schon süß


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Dezember 2014)

Nur schade, dass sie dafür die ganze Anerkennung bekommt und nicht der geniale Justin Vernon 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLEjeTtETaw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2014)

Wenn sie Bon Iver covert und der Song erfolgreicher ist (ich wage es zu bezweifeln...) als das Original, soll nur Bon Iver die Anerkennung bekommen ? Meh


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco4z98nIQY


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn sie Bon Iver covert und der Song erfolgreicher ist (ich wage es zu bezweifeln...) als das Original, soll nur Bon Iver die Anerkennung bekommen ? Meh 

 

Hab ich ja gar nicht gesagtD


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, was das sein soll, aber es bringt mich zum Lachen:

http://youtu.be/0AWBf0hbeMU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx0MGYe4jR4


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YTBmcVepc0


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

Marilyn Manson &#8211; Devour einfach eines meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9lP1mQT7pM

 

oh ja <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WQMBv2deYQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2014)

http://vimeo.com/108510258 

 

Was ein Wandel von Pray for Plague bis Drown... mir gefällt es. Auch wenn ich weiß, dass es sich Live niemals im Leben so gut anhören wird wegen Oli's Stimme.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGrMfGbQCVo


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

Mr. Fantastic (Robert Muraine)  

 

Bitte auf *keinen* Fall nachmachen!! ^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPrtzO41EY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

Schon mal in Vorfreude auf morgen...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHDU-oqZF9U


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

Emmanuel

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1HtltrQmbs


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQYJRw4R4-Q


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Party

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-csizy_M_4

 

Kommt gut in's neue Jahr!

 

viel Spaß heut' Nacht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Das Album Seelenfresser von Hydroxie.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8L-Mz9ygSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Januar 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/bitemeapplesign/only-one

gorgeous(:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/98540223

 

Anders aber gut


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T45fEa8eOwk

 

Der Film "Step up (to the streets)" läuft gerade auf Pro7 und find ich echt gut.

Glaube gerade ist Teil 2 dran. Davor lief der erste Teil.

 

Habe früher mal Ähnliches (aber nur im weitesen Sinne und kleinerem Style)  gemacht ... Breakdance.^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsmTnr6pfDE

 

greetz


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Januar 2015)

immer noch das

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES0Q5p4QF-8


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIeSGUK-Lyo

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiZ3Bcj_hQ0

 

Schon fast 2 Jahre alt ;-;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy-2h1boB4Y


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTSr8F5_MDA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__6bFfiZ2iw&feature=youtu.be

 

16 Tage...


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncaNlxvTFzg&index=20&list=PL270B13E4B5D20DFB


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpeJFVvwz6A


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWMg8mX6Jls


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcgeKoJxqJI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1OIxKYmdG0

 

huehuehuehuehuehueheuehueheuehuehueheuehueheuehueuehehue <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK9AJa50bIo


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Limp Bizkit &#8211; Walking Away und danach wohl mal das hier

 

 


http://vimeo.com/98540223

 

Anders aber gut 

 

Bin ich mal gespannt.

 

 

Edit: Ach, das Teil. Schonmal gehört


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/116048216

 

Ich fühle eine leichtes Kribbeln ...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2pySXCmwpc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfusQhO_cpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Matsche ist wieder da! Auch wenn ich das vbt/jbb eigentlich nicht verfolge, freue ich mich doch. Einer meiner Lieblingsvbt Rapper.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Uff, um dann mal wieder was gutes zu posten

 

Psychostick &#8211; IV Revenge of the Vengeance


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7uIrVCOMrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mehr Toleranz für die Musik anderer bitte!

Auch wenn ich alles was nicht meine Musik ist, scheiße finde.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Hardstyle Mix...?! srsly?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Ist beim zocken im hintergrund wunderbar.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJQ794po6wM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLzYwT9YT-c

 

Meine Musik beim zocken...


----------



## Grushdak (7. Januar 2015)

Hardstyle Mix...?! srsly?! 

Das dachte ich auch gerade.

Das ist doch eher Kirmestechno oder irgendwas Vermischtes - egal, jedenfalls imo schrecklich - ist aber halt Geschmackssache. 

 

apropo Hardstyle ...

Einfach nur mal Hardstyle bei yt eingeben und Man weiß, wie er darauf gekommen ist. 

 

thats hardstyle -> hardtrance

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGeuS1bwhA4


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2015)

http://www.vevo.com/watch/kanye-west/black-skinhead-live-on-snl/USUMV1300098


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Das dachte ich auch gerade.
Das ist doch eher Kirmestechno oder irgendwas Vermischtes - egal, jedenfalls imo schrecklich - ist aber halt Geschmackssache. 
 
apropo Hardstyle ...
Einfach nur mal Hardstyle bei yt eingeben und Man weiß, wie er darauf gekommen ist. 
 
thats hardstyle -> hardtrance
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGeuS1bwhA4



Manchmal sind in so mixes gute tracks, aber eher selten.

Höre was Hardstyle/Core angeht eher Tha Playah, Zatox, Zany, Endymion, Coone, The Prophet und sowas :p


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Höre gerade Jay Chou - Fearless rauf und runter. Seit fast 10 Jahren bestimmt eins meiner Lieblingslieder. Die Energie des Liedes ist unglaublich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU8eL2CjzHw

 

All men must die. Ich kriege immer wieder Gänsehaut.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Januar 2015)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sp7CYvh8FwA


----------



## Grushdak (9. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie hat's mich nun doch erwischt ...

 

gucke die ganzen Staffeln 1-3 von

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDwhkjJqrw

 

Laufen derzeit stundenlang auf RTL II - bis ab kommenden Dienstag die 4.Staffel  gezeigt wird.

 

*edit* _mit 'ner Frage:_

Wird der Lilliputaner ganz rechts überhaupt mal älter?

Den, meine ich, schon in Sindbads 7. Reise (zu meiner Kindheit) gesehen zu haben. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Nö wird er nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Wird der Lilliputaner ganz rechts überhaupt mal älter?

Den, meine ich, schon in Sindbads 7. Reise (zu meiner Kindheit) gesehen zu haben. ^^

 

Ne, den hast du dort nicht gesehen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Qe2WMRLCQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/87808268


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p6PcFFUm5I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpAjHuzzMJc

 

Catchy


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM&list=PLLT4h9YxQij-8takxNEi2eLvFEOwjeI83


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2015)

ist besser 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZ6rv2ZC3Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

oder die hier 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02t6r_7VhWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Ist doch kacke.. Dass die Leute originelle Videos gemacht haben ist lange her


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/48640828


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/116330728

 

genius


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Fantastisch, dass KTT das gepostet hat, die beste Seite im Internet (ohne Spass)

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dznolN9LK5I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2015)

OHMEINGOTTOHMEINGOTTOHMEIN GOTT

 

Enter Shikari &#8211; The Mindsweep

 

OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTT


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

Enter Shikari &#8211; Anaesthetist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcM6O-UadHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Durch Zufall gefunden, gefällt mir aber.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O92cLmd7HGI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJTlNHGLmjU

 

Palina ist schon ne süße


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlKBJ4t_fYo


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNgikPyPzqE


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Januar 2015)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uQNyTo4k_TA


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2015)

Guck grad dieses Hunted. Nur bescheuert bis jetzt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

http://youtu.be/mCDzymoJXDI


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G551KpNnA0

7,62 mm vollmantel. ich liebe mein m14 bb


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

http://youtu.be/yf7OKBlvAig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx7FXK1mLvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ach, ich liebe Falco. Einer der wenigen guten Remixes.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/39912287


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89AorUIMeig&feature=youtu.be&a

 

Kinda cool


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puTGxJeXoa0


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

Enter Shikari &#8211; Dear Future Historians...

 

einfach schön.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTzIwvUMEYw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2015)

Enter Shikari &#8211; Dear Future Historians...

 

einfach schön.

 

<3

 

Enter Shikari &#8211; Torn Apart

 

Ich muss beim Song immer mitnicken, einfach so catchy.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKolJFvqniQ


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvipPYFebWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

kann ich immer wieder hören ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEVS1KY-exY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzvGKas5RsU

 

Schon 5 Jahre alt das Teil... krass.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA07U3MQwGE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK_mT-XKe48

 

krass gut.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Januar 2015)

in memories

 

Uwe Wagenknecht

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDm4LiSjfMM


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-PaUpZFScI

 

_And we say that the world isn't dying.
And we pray that the world isn't dying.
And just maybe the world isn't dying.
Maybe she's heavy with child._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ni6HWWE6x8

 

Supporten Enter Shikari im Februar auf der Tour und hören sich suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper gut an...


----------



## Grushdak (20. Januar 2015)

Sitze gerade am Sammeln und Zusammenschneiden von Musik.

Dabei stieß ich auch auf Folgendes ...

 

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lYbRnzoNlY

 

und passend zu dem Titel ...

 

Ich glaub, mich hat's ein wenig erwischt.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yn1EtFlhOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mag weibliche Screamer abgesehen von eyes set to kill überhaupt nicht. 

Aber Sie machts echt gut und die Melodie bei ONE SHOT ONE KILL gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQeYiUa7HDU


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=240S04eCCC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qalGezr76o


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2015)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Grushdak (22. Januar 2015)

in memories  @ Cindy 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EDBe6ohH4A&list=PL55737B879E5F5FAD&index=53


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu5kLZyUZMg


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3pvKyd7l_c


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2015)

zur guten nacht

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FHpTgF51n4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2015)

Neues von Gott.

Fav hört wohl gerne Hardcore.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MwOarNpBcw

 

Krass, was Mumford (mancrush btw  ) und die anderen Künstler aus alten unveröffentlichten Dylan Songs machen. Hätte gerne mal gewusst, wie Bob Dylan die Songs interpretiert hätte. Jedenfalls eine geniale Kombo... (auch Johnny Depp  )


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Januar 2015)

Blood on the Tracks


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckG8KpRCjHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRTQC2x4F0s

 

Wohl mein absolutes Lieblingslied.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7g6NwLF7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OJjwMj7jtw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2015)

SLIPSHOD KICK IT

 

http://vimeo.com/114575351


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWdbMBYlH4


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Viza &#8211; In Coins

 

Eines meiner Lieblingslieder. Studioversion ist leider etwas weich gewaschen, aber live rockt das gut :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREl_68O-mw

 

krass wie das ins Ohr geht...


----------



## Grushdak (27. Januar 2015)

Game of Thrones ... 4. Staffel

 

und in den Werbepausen Music (habe mein youtube "etwas" ergänzt) ..

 

z.B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFr5JE2ObVY&list=PL3D78F9AEF6A6FB9E&index=26

 

greetz


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r92DAYsxp3k

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVc3Z-bG6Eo

 

Bubblegum Bass ist zwar girly, aber kool.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58RSC7HO9aU


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKEA_oMD0PM


----------



## Grushdak (28. Januar 2015)

gerade etwas abgetaucht - so trancig

 

Hanomag aka Cyberhouse will never die  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ramirez 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkg9EfrioDo

 

und

 

a tribute @ RMB

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl0mSbBha2o


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-S9mtYowPY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2015)

Danke Gonzo, wieder was neues zum hören  Gefällt mir sehr.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQEj_9IhJSo

 

Dawes erst vor kurzem entdeckt... schon verliebt <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Januar 2015)

Freut mich ^-^ das ganze Album lohnt sich sehr


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MUlxlSEKDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

in memories ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FmYlG911EU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rSKN5lmYQU

 

Find das Video einfach nur krass gut. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht ganz, aber Musik sollte man schließlich auch nicht immer hinterfragen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKMD8vI1MaM


----------



## Grushdak (30. Januar 2015)

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkOIuv1HIPc

 

+

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zZDBoZTerg


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEcjgJSqSRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn3vMyopjXI

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saa_zE0Yh9A


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2015)

Aufräumen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcRnr7HlkqA


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2015)

Skindred


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2015)

in memories

 

Ich liebe dieses imo klasse AcidTrance Stück 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mRVn_TJA4I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxmBQOPXmhs


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uorfLZFZETM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCcm5KzUclQ

 

SO FU CK ING good...


----------



## Grushdak (2. Februar 2015)

in memories ... 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vguptrEIH-Y


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18S8D8kHFlE&list=PLD86A6F50D1183BE1&index=10


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2015)

in memories ...

 

auch wenn sie mit nem anderen Track groß rauskamen ...

Diesen Hit finde ich ebenso immer noch nett.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETrkotDY_ZA

 

+

 

imo ein schönes Lied - wenn auch mit tiefen Gedanken ...

Lange war das Video davon auf dem Index.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBQKLpcsQuI


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2015)

Grad 'ne CD von Falco gehört - Emotional

 

daraus das Gleichnamige

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FOlBZzBS84


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFNaFeIm4bU


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte das den ganzen Tag schauen  gnhihihiihih

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imW392e6XR0[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2015)

in memories und zum Schlafen gehen 

 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, Teile meines einen Mixes von DanceEkay stimmmen mit dem Mix überein.^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1aKJFH8wmE


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2015)

Feministische Musik:

http://youtu.be/OzsGmdmhDTI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENJUB5thpB4


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScC_pi3PJ9k


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW3cIU2B_AA

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZivERY1P64

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyTBX7s0J-o


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnVEQgwLb4M


----------



## Grushdak (6. Februar 2015)

Ich liebe es   Da leben Erinnerungen wieder auf ...

 

imo geil gemixed

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bprYDuJR5qI


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtzjqKNiBLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Von den 2030325 Qualis die ich mir schon angehört habe, ist er mein Liebling. Kommt extrem sympathisch rüber.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2swYMpljA8


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLvgvsI5jAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f1g6qsa05E


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2015)

in memories

 

Missing  

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQAorV7keeY


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=na_Zac23b5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Gut das ich den damals noch Uncut im Kino schauen konnte ^^


----------



## HerrGun (9. Februar 2015)

Habe vor kurzem Swanky Tunes gefunden. Ist super cool. Höre zur Zeit "Fix me". Den Song gibt ja mittlerweile auch feat. Raign


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2015)

Auch wenn die Welt meint, dass der Hell March aus Red Alert 1 der bessere ist, ich bin und bleib ein Fan von dem aus RA2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqwFhX6Cqg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2015)

"Kampfhund" EP von Mason Family...

 

Unfassbar geil.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2015)

wo ich schrottis sah habe ich mich an folgendes erinnert ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DubinoMOLI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SZuvVla-fY


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Februar 2015)

Work.Out

 

  Gleich gehts los!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2015)

Oh, sogar mit Black Skinhead


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9MtWOrgTDM


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

da muss ich dann das hier denken beim einhorn ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sm368W0OsHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Februar 2015)

Neuer Kendrick(((:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AhXSoKa8xw


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3V7EugoweM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Better Call Saul


----------



## HerrGun (11. Februar 2015)

höre grade Radio online


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

"Rockantenne Augsburg"            

 fixed.

beschter sender neben "radio 1 rbb"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Whats up Dad.

Gott ich sterbe vor lachen, habs geliebt als Kind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2015)

Radio gibt es noch ?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Februar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/119333620


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

DIE WELT IST FERTIG, SO RICHTIG FERTIG.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgkt9jdjTU

 

S A D B O Y S 2001 &#9785; &#9785; &#9785;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2015)

http://vimeo.com/119333620

 

+1. Rockys Beats sind immer on top. Erinnert mich an R Cali irgendwie vom Gefühl her...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFLtfaJwyfw


----------



## kristiann (15. Februar 2015)

gerade höre ich Chris Brown - Don't Judge Me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munSTRchIC8

 

Tüsn wird dieses Jahr extrem groß rauskommen... kann ich jetzt schon sagen. Hammer Typ.


----------



## Dexo (16. Februar 2015)

Ich gucke gerade die Serie Becker.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Februar 2015)

Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

mal wieder 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEWzGJxVYss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

alle 4 teile geschaut 

 

zam in seiner 4 fachen rolle immer wieder gut und wie sie von stofftieren angegriffen wurden und der playtrooper ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLVy9ri4C_0

 

schwirrt mir schon seit Tagen im Kopf rum...


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VodFeTrKeC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Mental Discipline - Precious Paradise


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67S4SBuYQEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

http://www.trancebase.fm/#


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-uuDGpiuik


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQr94Kghq2U[/media[

 

Die Hook.<3


----------



## be2play (17. Februar 2015)

http://www.trancebase.fm/#

 

1000 Dank - die habe ich seit Wochen gesucht, aber konnte mich einfach nicht an den Seitennamen erinnern (naja und zum bingen war ich dann doch immer zu faul ;-)).


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjIkFiwm2EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqWcpEZ3GY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfvkIAdyAY

 

Papa Franku is always right..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Mason Family - Ouija

 

Also das Album.

Die haben echt heftig Potenzial...

 

Soweit ich weiß machen die ihre Beats selber und die sind wirklich bombig. Der Doubletime ist auch krass. An die Stimme des Einen muss man sich gewöhnen, hat man das ists richtig nice.

 

#fanboy


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2015)

love it  

 

Moonrise - Evolution 4-Ward 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M12eKAWECKI

 

+

 

Lazonby - Sacred Cycles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujeW3sD9D90


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uH-8TDe5s-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5DVhoel7AA

 

Hammer


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WinDf_5G9Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ9we6xDvWQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2015)

https://vimeo.com/83651609


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kVnJ52R-F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Gott, wie habe ich das Spiel geliebt als Kind. Und vorallem das Opening.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP3ZGp8pLt4


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2015)

yeah reflox is endlich in den frühen 80ern angekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbOEGnDksKQ


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56334856

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Was altes entdeckt 

 

Das Lied ist sooooo schön


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44I1bwNlHW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wie Recht er doch hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6vgWn0ehQ0


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whqNb_Sd9Bc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXRJBK8oJSA

 

no one's left

everything is burning

kharak is burning.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOO1cMTkSg


----------



## Grushdak (26. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcV7VN3l3bY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXHiLPUgr8I


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2015)

yeah reflox is endlich in den frühen 80ern angekommen 

 

Vapor ist 2010, nur die samples sind aus den 80ern <:

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDStOaRLsbg


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO5P7-LxzTE[/youtube]

 

Wes Borland ist einfach der Shit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRb3RjqncQ


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ai0ufYO0uXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. März 2015)

All Day Itunes Version&#128527;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94PvyZkvHNI


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM04bKL4oq4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9EhfyEJFI4

 

CATCHY FUCK


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxELjU3f7Z4


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py4caxJ08As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2015)

Wynn pls

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpASSx0ecTU


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLcSfZJmV1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DWEOtizrLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mal wieder gestern nen klassiker angeschaut ^^ DVD ist bestellt die alte digitaliserte vhs kopie sieht auf flachbildschirm gruslig aus ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsArSDDwOv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Höre den Soundtrack von SH es meist zum Einschlafen...

 

So much love, such wow.


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2015)

in memories

 

something like acid 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaxajyjWKOQ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2015)

Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2015)

Irgendwie kam mir die Stevie doch bekannt vor ...

 

->

Damals, also wirklich damals, wirkte sie bei Fleetwood Mac mit.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dsh9M6qnhE


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3c57VU6SyvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2015)

Hab Lost angefangen. Schauspielerische Leistung under9000


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eGo20G1VR8


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJJT00wqlOo


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2015)

ach ich liebe all die vielen schönen alten stücke (hier '91) ...

 

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR5ERqChs4g&index=6&list=RD6tA3jyz5ty4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oatd5Hrh3Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Hat total was von Cold und Breaking Benjamin. &#9829;

Könnte deren Kind sein.


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2015)

in memories ...

 

(habe noch nen Megamix, wo  folgendes Stück auch dabei ist - mal demnächst auf youtube hochladen

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPtM47dcO5g

 

Ansonsten höre ich gerade noch meinen Kanal auf youtube^

-> https://www.youtube.com/user/Grushdak

 

Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOO1cMTkSg


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2015)

Shop-Musik .. gerade "After Dark" von Tito & Tarantula aus From Dask Till Dawn.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. März 2015)

Hab den Film vor ein paar Wochen zum ersten mal geguckt, war schon nice 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZshl7gRtS4


----------



## Patiekrice (13. März 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcrQvoCzs80[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn9AQoI7mYU

 

In den letzten Tagen rauf und runter gehört. Finde DJ Snake normalerweise beschissen, aber zusammen mit Major Lazer (und MØ <3)... läuft


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

Major Lazer ist genial. Hatte mal Karten für ein Konzert/Auftritt von ihm vor 2,5Jahren. . leider wurde ich voll krank ):

 

 

tt: Mary Jane


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2015)

Ok danke Patie jetzt höre ich nur noch ML  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI3shBXlqsw 

 

So ein schöner Song


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Skf8NTEnrO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uV3O-MIMznI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

...wenn du es nicht schon kennst..


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2015)

Aktuell zieh ich mir Boston Legal via Amazon rein 

NHL und MLB (da Spring Training ist zu normalen Zeiten hier in Europa  ) natürlich auch.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2015)

Das neue Kendrick Album


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

Das neue Kendrick Album

 

Ist gut ? Bin noch unterwegs und kann nicht hören :s


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2015)

Bin (vor allem nach dem King Kunta-Leak) ohne große Erwartungen an das Album herangegangen und wurde positiv überrascht.. alles sehr köhasiv, allerdings doch lyrisch weit vom Good Kid Maad City-Level entfernt.. trotzdem gute und solide Platte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es schwächer wird als Good Kid. Die Single Auskopplungen waren jetzt bis auf I auch net so krass... aber der King ist er immer noch  

 

https://vimeo.com/70389496

 

Wohl mein Lieblingsding von ihm.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2015)

Fantastischer Track, wie fast jeder von dem Album, finde aber Maad City noch ein bisschen besser, vor allem die zweite Hälfte(:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQpUlDOHkIE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIo88sVOj14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Cr7z ist einfach underrated...

Finde ihn immer wieder erfrischend zwischen den ganzen Bangern, Azzlacks und Mutterfickern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HClZwFNNMKs

 

12 Jahre alt oh man


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2015)

Weißt du noch wie wir uns Placebo in der Color Line Arena angesehen haben? Da hat doch das Wetter so verrückt gespielt. Trotzdem war es großartig&#9786;&#65039; (Das Wetter hatte damit ja auch wenig zu tun)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTmHuavOXNg wtf(:


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2015)

izombie Pilot online beim Sender der das rausbringt - so genial ^^ erinnert mich an psych nur mit ner frau und das sie ein zombie ist ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTkuziJHymk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk

 

Matt Bellamy dürfte auch meine Babies haben ...


----------



## Aun (18. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMxf7oMnWq4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USriZAMR2nA


----------



## Grushdak (23. März 2015)

in memories 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMnE9SG-bHM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rWC-UsfllY

 

<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. März 2015)

Cr7z rauf und runter.


----------



## Grushdak (25. März 2015)

mein Lieblingsstück aus der geerbten Plattensammlung.

 

*P.O.N.D. ~ Planetenwind*

 

Ich frage mich nur gerade, wie ich im Vid noch das Pond auf den Würfel bekommen habe ... 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foKENmAFLRc 1440p


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKMrbBsf8fA 

 

Wanda ist so großartig...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD9E79TO8pU


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2015)

ich kann only time auch über 10 jahre später nicht mehr hören es wurde genauso wie Liberatio zu oft gespielt bei katastrophen

 

aber noch schlimmer war 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

das lief im radio auf allen sendern minium 3 bis 4 mal die stunde und im tv rauf und runter als mini clip


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2015)

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0

 

Habe gerade ne Vinyl von ihr gehört ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU8Auh5Xp-8

 

fuckin LOVE A&B


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2015)

Genau, was ich nach der bisherigen Woche brauche .... Relax

 

zuerst Nachrichten vom schweren Busunglück in Peru (3 Busse ein LkW) - persönliche Erinnerungen & Emotionen an meine Eltern kamen stark hoch

Montag: erfahren daß Freundin seit 2 Wochen auf der Intensiv liegt (kompl. Nierenversagen, Leber angegriffen, Hüft-Abzess der nicht heilt und evtl. Ursache ist)

Montag: er fahren, daß andere Frau schweren Winter hatte (offene Stelle + ihren Mann (im Heim) mit Alzheimer/Dement (?)

Montag: ihr Mann ist schwer gestürzt

Dienstag: Flugzeugunglück

Donnerstag: o.g Freundin mit dem Nierenversagen wird Freitags ein 3. Mal unter Vollnarkose operiert

Donnerstag: andere Frau muss auch wieder ins Krankenhaus mit ihrer offenen Stelle

 

Heute: Da, wo ich im Garten etwas geholfen habe ist eine 93jährige anscheinend zusammengebrochen

>>>>> volles Programm - Notarzt, sogar Hubschrauber inc Polizei - sie kam ins Klinikum

 

Es reicht mir diese Woche!

 

daher nun Relax - egal in welcher Version^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM5ZEWz67nA

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jh30CWaNuQ

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHCWXHG3NY8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuJvJcg3Ejw

 

Dash Berlin zählt ab gestern zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsdj's, war einfach so unfassbar gut beim UMF 15...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0Y300vkA8g

 

Gänsehaut...


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2015)

Sword Art Online 2 Soundtrack

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmEKIzIuCs[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okBwFEz0TRI

 

Und ich dachte Graham Candy wäre ne Frau... er hat trotzdem ne krasse Stimme. Irgendwie steh ich grad auf solche Musik...


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2015)

Und ich dachte Graham Candy wäre ne Frau... 

 

Das haben die Leute bei Tokio Hotel auch damals gedacht ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wK9rodJlMuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2015)

Naja Tokio Hotel ist aber auch schlecht 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24C2Fz15DZI


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2015)

Das eh ^^ ka wie die berühmt werden konnten 

Bei Tatu damals kann ich das ja noch verstehen damals ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvk8HldcXis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7L5HXz-DCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Das spiel hat so einen genialen soundtrack


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. April 2015)

Hören: Soundtrack von Ori and the blind Forest.
Sehen: Boston Legal und endlich wieder: BASEBALL &#9918;&#9918;&#9918;&#9918;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6oQS_h1s0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. April 2015)

Naja Tokio Hotel ist aber auch schlecht 
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24C2Fz15DZI


Adrian&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LguStmm8bRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

bin mal auf die komplett version am donnerstag gespannt ^^

 

die von the rock war schon episch


----------



## Patiekrice (8. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVfF4U75B8&list=RDDpVfF4U75B8#t=3[/youtube]

 

 

... und jetzt

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoM3SWKKvHQ[/youtube]

 

Habe vorher mal wieder eine Doku über Marilyn Manson geschaut.. er finde ihn einfach so grandios. Seit knapp 15 Jahren jetzt schon - hachja.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt9wnawn7xQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Y3KfJs6T0

 

<3


----------



## Aun (8. April 2015)

ich hasse dylan. so ein scheinheiliger...... 0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVqDxdYYLAk&list=PL4E1AE167C56AA012


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2015)

por qué ?  Wegen seinen Texten ?


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVqDxdYYLAk&list=PL4E1AE167C56AA012

 

Eines der besten Intros 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFYWR5eZd2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ich glaub das neue Deus Ex wird 2030 spielen also 3 jahre nach teil wo gerade die Welt laut der timeline zerbricht durch erdbeben und der neuen seuche


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEOD9cv9Qe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (10. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTRAagg02s8&feature=youtu.be

ich piss mich grad so weg ey


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8OipmKFDeM


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSJk7G4cWEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. April 2015)

New Model No. 15

 

Ich kann mir nicht helfen. Marilyn Manson ist einer der Künstler, die mich am meisten dazu bewegen selbst Musik zu machen. Habe mich gerade hingesetzt, Spielfolgen aufgeschrieben, Texte überlegt und so einen Quatsch  Aber es macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_fA3AGrY3w

 

HOW ABOUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3IsxLpYnhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Jemand aus Niedersachsen hier ? ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4p4afTAH9Y[/youtube]

 

Einer der grandiosesten Personen auf Youtube.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

 

Oh Ellie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2015)

North zum Lane


----------



## Patiekrice (15. April 2015)

Gerade die Soundcloud von jemanden gefunden, der vermeindliche Trollposts liest  https://soundcloud.com/liestdeinetrollerei/kleiderkreisel-meine-freundin-hasst-mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntlt2tKi4do

 

Mag das Video irgendwie. Sehr ehrlich.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bZUUfW6FvE


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCXPRO8CllU


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2015)

http://www.tape.tv/david-hasselhoff/videos/true-survivor-from-kung-fury


----------



## Grushdak (17. April 2015)

Da gestern der Gottesdienst für die 150 Verunglückten der German Wings für heute angekündigt wurde -

kam ich komischerweise auf die Loveparade.

 

Ja auch da gab es ja als "krönenden" Abschluss dieses Events ein schockierendes Unglück.

 

Und nun sind es bei mir 21 Jahre her, daß ich da aktiv dabei gewesen bin (erstmalig vor 25 Jahren)

Ich liebe noch immer diese Musik und erinnere mich gerne an diese Zeiten zurück - dieses Feeling. 

 

Auch wenn das Video aus Zeit lang nach meine Aktivität stammt ... es war anfangs auch so ...

 

Darum ... in memories ....  und ...   R.i.P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pn4wF3jm1Q

 

... was Musik so ausmachen kann ...

 

 

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgL6ovr3DJM

 

H O L Y S H I T ist das geil


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2015)

Kung Fury habe ich auch unterstützt und freue mich auf den Film 

 

Aktuell höre dich den Death Parade Soundtrack.

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVwuJbmxgnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8DWZ82P0aM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gjfHYZ873o


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Ohne Mist. Ich dachte gerade so "Shikari hatte ja bis auf Ellie Goulding immer einen relativ guten Musikgeschmack" .. dann klicke ich das Video an und hatte das originale Sail erwartet ... aber das ist ja mal voll doof :c besonders der Anfang. Könnte ich, würde ich deinen Post downvoten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2015)

Ganz einfach. Klick halt nix mehr an. Oder soll ich jetzt meinen Geschmack rechtfertigen ? 

 

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich hier im Forum schon über meinen/einen bestimmten Musikgeschmack diskutieren musste. Mich interessiert es einfach nicht. 

 

(und der Song ist ne "Anspielung" auf viele 0815 Rapvideos - so auch der Anfang)


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Ich war einfach enttäuscht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2015)

Macht ja nichts, that's life <3


----------



## Aun (19. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxssOv-hAy4

yeah hippiemukke is immer gut!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Ganz einfach. Klick halt nix mehr an. Oder soll ich jetzt meinen Geschmack rechtfertigen ? 
 
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich hier im Forum schon über meinen/einen bestimmten Musikgeschmack diskutieren musste. Mich interessiert es einfach nicht. 
 
(und der Song ist ne "Anspielung" auf viele 0815 Rapvideos - so auch der Anfang)



MGK geht voll klar. State of Mind ist nice.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y15SCUVAVSc

 

Grad gemerkt dass sie sich aufgelöst haben  Immer noch eines der besten Konzerte. Und wirklich jeder Song von ihnen ist gut. Hat man nicht oft.


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDUF-QG7bcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (20. April 2015)

in memories

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFr5JE2ObVY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vov0yT7qnVI


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL9ZVz7Mm7E[/youtube]


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtXfz19_M4g


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2015)

grad in WoW per Musicbox

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZy9ziutmaA

 

Irgendwie meine ich, daß dieses Stück zur Hälfte in dem Spiel Summoner vorkommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVQC3bx_AXs

 

Fuck yes.


----------



## Bayul (22. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOYJvHLOH_A[/youtube]

Etwas Frimelarbeit, aber bestimmt machbar.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2015)

In Hearts Wake - Earthwalker, also das Album.

Auch wenn ich mich von der Schreimusik größtenteils distanziert habe, gefällt mir das echt gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2015)

SCHREIMUSIK?

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sefhpYDBMyM

 

Und die sind Live der Burner


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VV1XWJN3nJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgKAFK5djSk

 

Ich bin nun wirklich kein F&F Fan (obwohl ich fand, dass die letzten Teile wieder besser wurden...), nun hab ich mir Donnerstag mit ner Freundin Furious 7 angeschaut und muss sagen, ich war am Ende fertiger als sie. Mir hat seit Interstellar kein Film mehr Tränen in die Augen getrieben. F7 hats geschafft ...  auch wie sie mit dem Tod von Paul Walker umgangen sind... Respekt.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IS7xWSU7A_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

*Wartet immer noch auf Bill & Ted Teil 3*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67zI_AXoUyM


----------



## Spielecastle (26. April 2015)

Ich sehe gerade den Bildschirm meines Laptops.


----------



## Spielecastle (26. April 2015)

Ich sehe gerade den Bildschirm meines Laptops.

 

Oh, Entschuldigung, irgendwie ist das hier doppelt reingeraten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLK4oaXUuLg


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjwKId4kJYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPtxGC95LxE

 

I like it.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2015)

einfach nur geil (und das Beste kommt zum Schluss^^)

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5sJhSNUkwQ


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS9LQrgNQHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTUCGRu_DL4

 

Will was kaputt machen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2015)

Feinde in Aoe!


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2015)

Feinde in Aoe!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nq__sCfpqvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Das sind keine Feinde das Verbündete ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mZzzZLG2pY


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pisnHD_JuJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2015)

dream on   

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba-c6LIuluY

 

allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2015)

Above & Beyond sind so gut.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9thvmIOdnQ


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2015)

g'rad' zur Ablenkung (es steht ein schwere Zeit bevor ) ....

 

Depeche Mode - Stories of Old * - Greged Remix **(wiedermal)

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5reyPkGURlc

 

einfach nur geil der Mix ...*


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug6B7c_Xut8[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0g9X0p9j_s

 

So gut ey


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njxZn49DUU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder Gänsehaut bei dem Trailer.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2015)

Ja der Trailer war nice. Aber jede Wette viel mehr als das haben sie nicht 

Naja, die werden jetzt auch erstmal Witcher 3 endlich rausbringen wollen und es wird sicher einiges davon abhängen ob das ein Erfolg wird.

Wünschen tu ich es ihnen ja.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Mai 2015)

Ich kaufe mir TW3 nur, damit das Geld in Cyberpunk 2077 fließen kann.<3


----------



## Spielecastle (2. Mai 2015)

The Hooters - Satellite

 

https://vimeo.com/3622632


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYERSZbGcmU[/youtube]

 

EYE-CANDY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

UND NOCH MEHR EYECANDY

 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxJBq5eLhSU[/YOUTUBE]

 

ALLESMITCAPSLOCK!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH9A6tn_P6g

 

oh hayley


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe gerade dank vier offener RDP Verbindungen, wie 4 TCP-Server auf 4 EC2-Instanzen in Irland sich Nachrichten teilen, mit denen mein armer, kleiner Laptop die Amazon Cloud zuspammt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2015)

Gesundheit. Gucke mit Shika Fuba.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2015)

eRRdeka - atme ein atme aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2015)

bbygurl du musst mal kurz ein HS Match für mich gewinnen für ein Pack &#9829;

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGLssGn_xuo

 

  ich sterbe


----------



## Spielecastle (4. Mai 2015)

The Bee Gees- 'Words'
 

https://youtu.be/JECTUQVrvzE


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CIfudW67zs

mal wieder den alten kram rausholen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

Aun du trve metaler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te712XaVMgM

 

Auch wenn ich keinen Bezug zum Lied habe, irgendwie ist er doch wunderschön <3


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iopcfR1vI5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2015)

zum abschalten ....

 

vorgestern eine gute Bekannte mit 48 gestorben ...

Meiner Mam steht eine schwere OP bevor ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qqbCWxKzS0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN9xpqG1giY

 

OH MEIN GOTT ERST DRAGONBALL UND JETZT DIGIMON - MY CHILDHOOD .____.


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2015)

Passend dazu ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42gD8OkC638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Sailor Moon, Dragonball, Digimon

 

bin mal gespannt was als nächstes fortgesetzt wird oder rebootet basierend auf den mangas

 

Ranma 1/2 wurde ja nie richtig abgeschlossen bei uns in Deutschland


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2015)

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyeDZHgqs7A


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVfxqHIl630

 

yes pls.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2015)

Als ich 1996 mit dem Bike an einem Tag vom Harz gen Berlin geradelt bin (ca 210km) war das meine Musik .... ^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhyrgo4IT3E


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2015)

Der Soundtrack zu _Crypt of the Necrodancer_. Damit macht sogar das Leiden Spaß.

http://youtu.be/5rerM0uPg_8


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8KvM3vZo0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyTw-1aieQ


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrpiTuVSBUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Da es bei Witcher 3 atm kein anderes mehr Thema gibt spätestens seit Conan Witcher 3 lets playte ^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qJddtwRtN0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2AKB7g3hr0

 

nach so langer Zeit total vergessen, wie wunderschön der Soundtrack ist. Erinnert mich irgendwie total an Gothic ... good times.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czqoS9BwGBA


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

http://vevo.ly/2OViOV


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2015)

Ich höre den Feierabend nach mir rufen, aber auch gleichzeitig mein Bett, da ich morgen wieder direkt Frühschicht habe


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPVKILNpkvA&feature=youtu.be&t=26s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7PS_3iL3x0

 

Wow.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZkAz8cJtZM

 

Mich wunderte nur gerade ein Schriftzug in dem Video "Too many times"

Das ist doch ein anderer Song von ihm

 

Als ich nachschaute, war/ist es dasselbe Video.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbc8rHVqAE

 

Hat er für 2 verschiedene Songs so ziemlich das gleiche Video benutzt?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzAA5Qq9jzc[/youtube]

 

yo.

 

 

...

 

How to feel old after 8 Minutes

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1a4gmuCiqU&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2015)

Dabei bist doch noch in der Blüte deines Lebens 

 

 

Da Dienstag Life is Strange Episode 3 rauskommt 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SK_17K-5sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrXpFh2IHZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7dNqz9F94M


----------



## Grushdak (16. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

in memories ... Dj Dag ... aus dem Omen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rntqNj0g4f4


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTlfuIP6cc4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2015)

Next Level Hipster...  aber geil irgendwie.

 

 

https://vimeo.com/18568068


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOhLY4OmW-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CWuzOgi36U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSqFxqBr30Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYBoEyn_wlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8xsF9fHdAfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dexo (20. Mai 2015)

SpongeBozz - City of God


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yovkpQQI_uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

welcome to the interwebs.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=no_jru_yuvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

Moin ... 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBTGVLMU2fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGidYBqBHVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Jamie Foxx braucht ne eigene Show...


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

__ Spotify
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
open.spotify.com/track/3UaqMekEh1kbVu2A6DwiQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Spotify. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

It's weekend Now!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lai0omoA_B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

imo ... einfach nur  ....  

endlich wiedergefunden ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2V2Kis1vy5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

Hab geträumt, dass wir absteigen. Bin ziemlich nervös


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjyNNbSnynU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (24. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzYzVMcgWhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Irlands inoffizieller Eurovision-Beitrag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ocyk0OgyWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

so gut.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Mai 2015)

in memories

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEXq_BlFbXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

war ne nette CD-Serie, wo dieses Stück auch drauf ist - so allesamt bewegliche 3D Covers ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Mai 2015)

At Long Last Asap


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVhe-zx8c3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



toll jetzt hab ich durst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMvAAfPs0UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2015)

Wollte gerade mal die allererste Episode von ASOT anscheuen -

nur lädt bei you tube mal gerade gar nix. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h03NRI-Geno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Hier habe ich mal alle Episoden (sind ja nur so 714) mit den ganzen Tracklists gefunden

 

http://www.astateoftrance.com/episodes/

 

Das macht insgesamt 1428 Stunden oder 59,5 Tage oder ca 2 Monate Nonstop-Music.^^

 

 

greetz


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Mai 2015)

Momentan überwiegend Jamaster A (Asian Trance) und Skrux (Entspannter Dupstep ohne diese extremen krzzzwubwubwobbeldoppelmoppelbrrrrzzz-Drops.)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EoYOCxP6yIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

chills


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PlzYyw_WhFs, list: RDzUqNxaXgHn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

We are the things of shapes to come
Your freedom's not free and dumb
This depression is great
The Deformation Age, they know my name
Waltzing to scum, and base and
Married to the pain

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2015)

was sich so alles wiederfindet ....  besonders diese Stück mit dem Pfiepen, wo man wußte, gleich kommt n Solo Acid Act  ....  

 

in memories ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgHvQoNgzb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2015)

Kung Fury ist raus:

 

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS5P_LAqiVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

schon gesehen nur nicht gepostet weil ich nicht wusste ob die chefs nicht was gegen haben wegen gewalt und co 

 

sehr geiler film


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2015)

What Year is this?

It's the viking age.

That explains the Laser-Raptor ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKsa41Ly1m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mein Respekt für Böhmermann steigt und steigt... wow.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Mai 2015)

Aus gegebenen Anlass 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-z-7em93QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Respekt für *Dendemann *steigt und steigt... wow.


 

 

fixed :*

 

 

Böhermann war auch ganz gut, aber ich fand Dende um einiges besser.  Schade dass jetzt erstmal Sommerpause ist 

 

#witzefrei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2015)

Dende ist seit Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaahren schon überragend. Dass man seine Skillz nicht mit Böhmermanns vergleichen kann ist klar. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gLtqbSa45iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Probleme für's Leben groß - für's Sterben zu klein


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2015)

mal ganz tief gebuddelt ... ^^

 

in memories

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4oi8qtN3oX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Da war ich grad mal 13 .... "voll in der Pupsität" 

 

--------------------------

 

gerade voll die Gänshaut bekommen ..... einfach nuuuuuuuuur geil  

 

Far above the Clouds (live in London)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLu3-jFpoi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Mai 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTjCdkhLGbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

So schön..


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiSacFpkzoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Mai 2015)

Priscillas Song war in der Tat nice. Fands nur Schade das es ingame ständig bei den Kamerawechsels gestockt hat.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EP1mczaq3zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2015)

Die Multilingual-Version ist die beste wie ich finde. Zeigt mal wieder, wie viel ein guter Soundtrack ausmacht. Egal, welche Sprache gesprochen wird.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fue2p7sZqHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juni 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/129171397

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXRviuL6vMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

der shit. Krass dass ich sie jetzt erst entdeckt habe. Mischung aus so vielen Richtungen (Folk, Pop, Rock, Rap). Genial.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2015)

in very memories

 

Schaut auf diese (meine) Stadt! ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4glYmJUqvCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVTUwgYmZLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDI9inno86U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

dis beat ... <3


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juni 2015)

Paint it black


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRvQBXfLmiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YoYruyngSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (4. Juni 2015)

Muse - The Handler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2015)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Muse - The Handler


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcNEC9NaJuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

<3


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2015)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxqX7I_ZpnM:11

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







NSFW

ich bin grad sowas von am weinen


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juni 2015)

in memories 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZUWIEXROKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuYKx_wF6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wow, ich verfolge PTK seit seiner Anfangszeit vor ein paar Jahren sporadisch, hat immer mal wieder ein geilen Track rausgehauen. Aber das hier, Gänsehaut. Hab es seit bestimmt ner Stunde in Dauerschleife...

 

Wer Rap mit Inhalt sucht ist bei PTK generell nicht verkehrt, ist halt stark politisch. Ob er die Weisheit ins Micro spitted lassen wir mal offen, aber manche Denkanstöße finde ich nicht verkehrt.

Da mittlerweile fast nur noch 86KH die Beats macht, kommts einfach noch geiler rüber.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxyUl3DrOLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2015)

in memories

 

This is Acid House (1988) 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMR41Lxb1L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG8sGlUcvTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2015)

in memories

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1zu7DIlKwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEuF9A43Jco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

mother mercy take my hand


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Funky Heavy Bluesy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgZSAQ-zQEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Schade, dass es sie nicht mehr richtig gibt


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

^beste Band! Aber wo hast du gelesen, dass sie sich aufgelöst haben? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe auf die schnelle nur ein Bild von mir und Alex gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

tt: Billy Idol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Naja es gibt sie alle noch mehr oder weniger. Haben nur alle andere Projekt. Knoup macht Solo, Orbel hat ne andere Band... Ich würde sie gerne wieder live sehen :/ Aufgelöst offiziell haben sie nicht, da ich die meisten aber als Freunde bei FB habe bekomme ich es ein wenig mit...

 

Ich hab auch mal tief gekramt (war glaub ich 2012)  

 



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

hahaha nice pic boi! Aber so mit Nebenprojekten und so handhaben die das doch schon immer. SInd halt Berufsmusiker. Haben doch "erst" ein Album rausgebracht.

 

tt: weil ich heute mit meinem Lieblings Gamestop Mitarbeiter darüber gequatscht habe :'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder. Wobei ich auch glaube, dass sich das touren durch Europa für die nur zum Teil auszahlt. 
 
btt Karma Police


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNFjLzVKVdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

x.x;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gokhBJWSjeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Bester Soundtrack im Spiel ...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2015)

TRANS-SIBERIAN STANDOFF!


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2015)

Wirklich schön zusammengeschnitten:

 

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJVDDXVsDzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## feyzi258 (15. Juni 2015)

BALD KOMMT DIE GAME OF THRONES


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

Major Lazer :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Auf einer Stufe mit Priscillas Song (War wirklich angetan...) und der Combat Music von Percival-Lazare.

einfach atemberaubend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5CVsCnxyXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhFss0QctmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iX1a3JngmpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2015)

Habe folgende Band schon seit Ewigkeiten versucht, wieder zu finden.

Habe sie damals, als ich noch recht jung war^^, mal live erlebt - war absolut geil.

 

Nun gerade eben beim Stöbern ...

 

Oh Well  mit Radar Love ('88 Dance Mix)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLxDH21Qoqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Auch das folgende liegt mag ich  .... ++


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oz-IkXY0XAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ich bin weder getauft noch war ich mal in einer Kirche oder im Religionsunterricht.

Dank dem Lied kann ich das Vater unser. =D


----------



## HeyDayWay (16. Juni 2015)

Grade wieder aufm Damon Albarn Trip

Deshalb: Damon Albarn - You and Me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3NMZAUKGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

what is love


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBQVvEMc-VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/131076421

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Tom Smith ist ein Gott.


----------



## HeyDayWay (19. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich heute morgen nen Ohrwurm hatte - Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten!

 

 

Hab noch nicht gecheckt, wie man hier Videos einfügt :'D

Nirvana - Polly


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

[ youtube ] VIDEOLINK [ / youtube ]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBiOF3y1W0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Grade bestellt ^^ 

 

Edit: Videolinks kann man mittlerweile sogar ohne [youtube] einbinden, einfach die url ohne alles posten.

(ZAM ist ein Magier)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2015)

Wo wir grad bei Drive sind...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Juni 2015)

Sonntagmorgen ist Elektroswing-Morgen.

 

Bad Boy Good Man - Henrik Wager, Tape Five


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2015)

dat mashup bitches!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBJjREXXSyA, list: PL482BFE37AD823EC5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128252959

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Schweigen ist gold, unsere Küsse waren Platin.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qVeh7wKPA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2015)

Da bekomme ich immer wieder Gänsehaut ...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFDSt9J_XHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

andere Version, wobei ich irgendwie an "meine" damalige Kitty denken muss ... weiß bis heute nicht, warum es plötzlich nicht mehr so war ...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dlNqGpcAIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Juni 2015)

Das Album gibt es wohl schon seit fast einem Jahr, aber den Song habe ich erst gestern zufällig im Radio gehört:

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHO2SLTxeY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (26. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4IZbCl6iR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Letztens auch mal Radio gehört und das war irgendwie ein Ohrwurm...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spKOib_D5YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

holy shit ist der Song schon 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zbN-W_xOQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REAwGmv0Fuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

FINALLY. <3


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2015)

Da muss ich gleich an das hier denken

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Urgs 2002 rausgekommen - wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WyvlO_PdAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Eben nochmal Jurassic World gesehen. Bis auf den Soundtrack wirklich schrecklich... dann lieber die alten Teile <3


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwtnpmDk9Vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

not that part of the internet again :c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooow Patie


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2015)

wie war das nochmal damals im nachtschwärmer?

REPORT!!!!!!

lass knüppeln! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJjj0hHBvDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> wie war das nochmal damals im nachtschwärmer?
> 
> REPORT!!!!!!


 

Miss those times ._.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92XVwY54h5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Juli 2015)

Scare meee!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Seeed live


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ere2Mstl8ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Nur Bass und Schlagzeug. Krass gut.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/110191542

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2015)

Paramore - Ignorance (acoustic)


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

paramore waren doch die das twilight musikvideo machten damals oder ?

 

schade das spotify links nicht gehen ohne login 

 

 

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aAYbsJXlfEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2015)

Welche Band hat noch keinen Song für Twillight gemacht... (Muse haben auch nen Titel zum Film, der aber ziemlich geil ist)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3Yc3HhSl1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Masterpiece. Ich kann mich noch an mein 1. Konzert erinnern und dann dieser Song mit der Gitarre und dem "Breakdown"... oh boy.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeI3wqhTkow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

WSS <3


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2015)

ist das chris martin an der gitarre? oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2015)

Jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2015)

isser dat nu? wiki sagt nein ^^ 

zeit für etwas drill!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGHCoVzqtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2015)

Nein ist er nicht. Außer Chris Martin spielt jetzt inner Hardcore Band und ist n Ginger  

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFTRii2Rz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

[myvideo]7005919[/myvideo]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBW4_wwWXcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FS2nBCR9o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maTP315XZCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Nichts besseres als Oasis an nem verkaterten Morgen -_-


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=---0ZYCCou8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2015)

Muse - Feeling Good

 

alltime favorite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yF7LuiuStI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2015)

zum warscheinlich 1000. mal. und ich hab immer noch tränen in den augen.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7GXaNHzb_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLLQK9la6Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Yep fuck Avengers.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Yep fuck Avengers.


 

Da mit Teil 3 der Avengers eh ganz neues Team wird geb ich dir recht ^^

 

Wer ist eingentlich der rest ? Joker und Harley und Krokogesicht erkenn ich ja aber der rest vom team ?


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2015)

deadshot

killer croc
cpt. bomerang
el diablo
slipknot
rick flag
joker

usw.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHsR_q4QKus:26

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2015)

YEAH! Fuck Avengers.

Ich freue mich! Scheint mal wieder was für Erwachsene zu sein.

 

 

(Nur Will Smith stört mich n bisschen, aber solange sein Sohn nicht auftaucht ist alles eazy)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfz645Yt2cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ab 3:10 einfach ein Traum....♥


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31tiWX-8bdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Krasser Ohrwurm...


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lW05E2CBJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109198422

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2015)

Neues Chemical Brothers Album, bisher ganz entspannend.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lfgf9HatIHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


dude jetzt mal abchillen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTPGpBBwt1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Liebe <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Pe7lTIR394

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gg6zTQEzbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QD5n98R_nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhj9yQ3QyRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2015)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1jf2hOkec4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 

Spoiler weil einer der besten szenen bei Kingsman ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y0oinoomuFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQf2iQgkoQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2015)

A Tribute @ Blank & Jones (Part 1)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bEDP1rYMDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcQJzFzZfVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCkFSe3voRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvRgGAd2XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2015)

in memories 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6Q3mHyzn78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLLQK9la6Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

iCH WILL DEN JETZT SEHEN D:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFtam2eAkfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDagBGdMtQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2015)

Das Lied ist wirklich toll. Ich hör es mir als immer wieder an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das Lied ist wirklich toll. Ich hör es mir als immer wieder an.


 

Jop. Gute Soundtracks funktionieren auch außerhalb von Spielen. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-awWHKaAgzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KX8ebGCzGeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Life is strange Episode 3 Ende bester song !

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXcOyYEldZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wenn man die szene dazu aus episode 4 kennt und dann das musikvideo schaut - DAFUQ


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysPtBjY8o_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2Xj41MWUfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0WnZyxp_Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IviYsUdUj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R19A78D (16. August 2015)

Nach Buffed-Cast 1-14 nun die Nr. 15. Mal schauen, wie weit ich heute noch komme. Zeitgleich wird ein neuer WoW-Charakter gelevelt. Mal schauen, wie viele Casts ich brauche. ;-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erwryLrNHpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coavTGQ_8O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2015)

Neues C&C angekündigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcNtB3-egfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

kappa


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpQFFLBMEPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsHcvQRRsY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSrZyzqjCh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dh7bH7Gaa7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNsyUuVo9Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. August 2015)

Wie doch manche Worte über die Zeit hinaus nicht an Bedeutung verlieren

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAjyJDBDaFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mS6lvcp_1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A9JV0EvCkMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Eine der größten Spielemarken geht in die letzte Runde. Danke Kojima. Und WTF IS GOING ON I MEAN METAL GEAR TRANSFORMING INTO ASPOIDJPODIJSDPOIJUAWOPI WITH A FLAMESWORD HOLYKDSHJKÖJHLKÖJ.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7ChRU9U4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (25. August 2015)

Teen Wolf

Staffel 3, Folge 17


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4Rl83wK1VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5CVsCnxyXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

Eines der besten Alben ever.


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MsP-87pACY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAy9J_ELI4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2015)

Saber Rider Soundtrack. Nostalgie Flash anlässlich des Kickstarters.

Ist wirklich gut.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEDINP97WRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPrZLk95F8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLoytewvn0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Kept you waitin huh...


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQEf8oAjb8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVHk4dc7yaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

<3


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJ1yFhjRnNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk4O8FJPxtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aQfamwIEy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XmDYJBZZdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDj72zqZakE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiS1xQoQvKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dammit! die mission hat mich echt fertig gemacht....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7cczTyQ4iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Sempiternal war wirklich ein sehr solides Album. Jeder Song hatte was. Das neue Album ist sowas von belanglos. Was BMTH immer auszeichnete waren die Instrumentals (ich warte ja immer noch auf Instrumental-Alben), aber selbst die sind sehr schwach auf dem neuen Album. Schade.


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Xze9TVTwKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWXsuffkbMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qYSIzOdP7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orXeLBwdb5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KA1z_obslno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHWb8gdejAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2015)

Schade das die Band hier keiner kennt ,die haben letztes Jahr n richtig Awesome Kickstarter für Tourne gehabt 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Chv4fogTrzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2015)

__ Spotify
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
open.spotify.com/track/7KZzsjWcP5DytrULMbhcRh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Spotify. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xarran (25. September 2015)

Den Termin der Star Wars Battlefront Beta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVMA8EW_9-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnJq5f_eFIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

I'm still alive.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hD6_QXwKesU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSa9cNQYR6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKRJfIPiJGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Vp9BbcnrB0, list: PLHmTsVREU3Ar1AJWkimkl6Pux3R5PB-QJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vfkzMAWWKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wenn ich zurück denke gibt es glaube ich wenige Spiele, die mich so unterhalten haben. Mischung aus Gameplay/Musik/Story/Grafik ist so gut.


----------



## Elbryanus (29. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Fever Ray


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pw-0pbY9JeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRThbqqzJGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ThQkrXHdh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_JvqJ5E2qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2tR2M8gkoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2015)

dammit saints row 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBwS66EBUcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLSdl-CdOBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

<33333


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CoQWNGbzhu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJtBXW4abRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7SQMzdAoMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVvZ_My1GlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Warum hab ich Zugezogen Maskulin jetzt erst entdeckt...


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W-x3BcfloQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yo7_qW4pPrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkRed (26. Oktober 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gNfj0jpCAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YC2EeVIaFaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2015)

darf man eigtl zu nem öffentlichen lynchmob aufrufen? ich wär dafür wir fahren alle mal in einen bestimmten teil von berlin


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTrElYAHGeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30lt14WQ1w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dungeon Synth!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlgozzlzuWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

now grab life, seize time, this fight is for human kind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuqI7yid3ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2015)

Fast 18 Jahre ist er nun schon tot.

Doch noch immer höre ich ihn gerne.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2O7_bzl8x0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMD4_uOStxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBE7A3mOt50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

12 years yo. shit.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIeLe_KK3W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CvtJVku_mJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

♥


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6EhVPWDIGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ThQkrXHdh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9mJ82x_l-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



richard fucking patrick!


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZs8VQ6LxsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOoWjGzgY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjEetiKNaLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2015)

gerade im NDR die Aufzeichnung des heutigen Staatsaktes für Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=974E6IU_4I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwAi8RrL1BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Höre bis auf Northlane (Singularity) eigentlich  keine Schreimusik mehr, aber soooo viiiieeeeeeeeeeeele Erinnerungen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMfNB3fakB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Staffel 1 durch. Wow. Ich hab den Twist zwar schon ziemlich früh erkannt, aber durch die Inszenierung wurde ich trotzdem überwältigt. Eine überragende Serie mit nem tollen Soundtrack.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNjG22Gbo6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

#ichhabpolizei  xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2015)

DarkRed schrieb:


>


 

Wow danke für den Tipp, das ist so mein Geschmack  Erinnern mich ein wenig an Twin Atlantic, sind auch Schotten.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rxv7OunnUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2015)

Armin van Buuren lässt grüßen ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGG2qYxp1kc, list: PLpVzxNnkobwxmWphK7FUV0G84lFIZwAMC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIajmLP46b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2015)

Adrian. :'(


----------



## Grushdak (30. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBWQsRkP9ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eXvZJ_TSxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk2zZjGk3C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ich weiß warum ich nicht beim Bund war... 

 

außerdem, minecraft is callig

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdlZRhKmWJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wNltpBPzd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYF0LtfUvJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2015)

Auf Soundcloud das Qlimaxset von Ran-D & Brennan Heart.
Bis auf den "how it feels to kcuf on cocaine"Part ist das set weltklasse.
Höre es momentan rauf und runter, gerade morgens um 4 auf'm Weg zur Arbeit hält's gut wach.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

fucking vice city. good times.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNa4NKFE6wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZaiigzLtC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_qxQztHRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akhmS1D2Ce4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAMyh8DjCrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2015)

Im Rückblick doch recht putzig

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y26ZEKDdPKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAIeKTyEYQg, list: PLAj9TIU70JMAW2dyMJU4xiowheNSnaOzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3OihW5MPKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Seit Tagen fast nur noch das Lied.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmQteGYBQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Gänsehaut.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDlB0QMeM7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEuF9A43Jco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nk5YtLYcH74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmHQ23D6Azo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Dezember 2015)

back from hamburg 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJmNgCt_2QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQCgVh6WfKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yriCJhQ5g9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeMVDuIO3J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liSowmzDRBs, list: PLq26Gsx5tDpUOXSr3qivf7S1Dq8QR4RPC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

grandioses neues Album.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gokhBJWSjeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Jetzt wo ich grad nochmal am durchspielen bin, freu ich mich schon so auf Ard Skellig. Krass.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mE7FZLmtRoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yeah baby!


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11xt6Fu7xFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



durch die beruhigende stimme von "snow ghosts" ( apocalypse trailer) nach ewigkeiten wieder drauf gekommen. ich mag die jungs. das is für mich chillige gamermukke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHgYtKkSEDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



the feels bro the feels v_v


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAujNUJBVzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HeY_tTT3KEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLHpvjrFpe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja mir ist danach.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltc5EsuyBh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2016)

Superfly - White Light

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VJncoVWMZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c15IpF7Kuwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPhYuNJK1sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ab dem 01.02.2016 wieder live am Hamburger Jungfernstieg und in hoffentlich 1000en Städten weltweit!

 

Für Dich für mich für ALLE Frieden und Liebe! Peace!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmRih_VtVAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

 

MARGOT ROBBIE PLSSSSS. Das ist ein wirklich guter Trailer. Zeigt nicht zu viel (HUST BATMAN V SUPERMAN HUST) und ist dazu auch noch passend zur Musik geschnitten.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3SrdGtyyrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...] und ist dazu auch noch passend zur Musik geschnitten.


 

 

schade, dass man es hervorheben muss, wenn Leute ihren Job machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> schade, dass man es hervorheben muss, wenn Leute ihren Job machen


 

Haste den Star Trek 3 Trailer mit Sabotage von RAGTM gesehen ? Dann weißt du was ich meine. Und gerade nach dem Superman gegen Batman Trailer musste DC was gut machen. 

 

B2T:

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJV7gzn1I4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Tranceboys


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlDg0KHZyhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeWC9V2qH-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STiFPbPrblY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKYgoN0Vx74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRkkl8ToBk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eden Project ist so gut...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4wptBuM6zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiZbzBw1ZLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B88tWfuemzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_Fn44ulanI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

leider einer der besten Momente im neuen Tarantino.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2016)

Stripes in H8full 8 ? 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGow4nmYkkA

 

Die Jungs sollen endlich wieder Musik produzieren -.- Und nicht der Knife Party shit.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZYgGe-mek8

fuck you fox!


und mal wieder das geile zeuch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA1MVS4Wya0


----------



## metmaschine (9. Februar 2016)

https://youtu.be/xLh_CJ4G-0Q

 

Freue mich aufs neue Album


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2016)

[vimeo]80944898[/vimeo]   [vimeo]109198422[/vimeo]

 

RIP Childish Gambino (nur die künstlerische Figur, Glover lebt natürlich noch). Im RnB/Rap Bereich sicher mit der kreativste Kopf.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbpgM-JTang


----------



## Mobetz (11. Februar 2016)

Ich höre mir gerade Beethovens Streichquartett Nummer 11 an also aus dem Opus 95,

aus seiner mittleren Schaffensperiode im F Mol und bin bei-de-Way Veganer... :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhGN7_Z-AN0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oihDa2zDFk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2016)

So froh dass ich ZHU entdeckt habe. Perfekte Musik, um nach einer langen Nacht durch die Straßen zu ziehen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk3r-K8TQ5g


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDDfKqRWueU


----------



## Mobetz (26. Februar 2016)

Ich mir gerne Tracks von Rammstein an..., mein Lieblingslied momentan ist "Du hast..."

hoert sich genauso an wie hassen... xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hts6PzULHSY


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2016)

gerade zum Ablenken ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibq-3bcb0k4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2016)

NWA - Straight Outta Compton 

 

Der Film war so verdammt gut... Krass.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. März 2016)

AC/DC Thunderstruck

you've been!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GKL_ZoJQjc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. März 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/spoze/we-live-in-a-hologram-prod-ofdream

so catchy. Uk-Rap ist schon geiler als der aus den Staaten...


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acdmxVK61c8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLXyVwaC5qU

 

umso mehr ich darüber nachdenke, umso mehr komm ich zum Entschluss, dass das wohl mein Lieblingsfilm+Soundtrack ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nouhZQqtx4


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2016)

völlig losgelöst ....

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFHC8hnTqHQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TvUIMFRZJI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nW5AF0m9Zw

 

Im Bett liegen, nicht schlafen können und dann dieser Ohrwurm...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjvTy2u9qxE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQPK4q488c0


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tERRFWuYG48


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkm8Hteeh6M

 

Go green V/\&#65279;


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOwxDY37ZxE


----------



## Grushdak (11. April 2016)

in letzter zeit recht oft

 

wahrscheinlich auch letztendlich weger diesen Zeilen:

 

_wish we could turn back time,_

_to the good ol' days ..._

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXRviuL6vMY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwk39w3aE7w

 

Schwirrt mir seit Tagen(wochen) im Kopf herum.


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

in memories ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4442lcMHI&nohtml5=False


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SeRU_ZPDkE


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2016)

vor dem Schlafengehen zum Abschalten

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foKENmAFLRc

 

selbst aufgenommen, und Video "geschnitten"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzataxzdwIs

 

I WANNA RUNAWAY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssYUTifMhxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nirvana x Witchhouse.<3


----------



## Aun (26. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1DRDcGlSsE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhGN7_Z-AN0


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h310SLkbHZY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxq-lggnP7Y

 

Danke @Shikari -.-


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2016)

da ich in letzter Zeit viel an mein bisher Erlebtes denke ....

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve5sXX_2LU0

 

Am Donnerstag muss ich mich sehr wahrscheinlich von meinem Freund verabschieden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2016)

Danke @Shikari -.-

 

Danke auch 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8eTp2lyvnA


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2016)

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMJj2Il8E6I


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qynvqI3Y-d0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2016)

Hab so einiges schlechtes über Battleborn gelesen, 60 &#8364; für 0 Content (und nen SeasonPass), bin eh erstmal mit Overwatch beschäftigt. Und nebenbei auch noch (bzw mal wieder) mit

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viM0-3PXef0

 

Mein PS4 Spielstand ist kaputt und ich muss nochmal von vorne durchspielen, bin aber schon in Skellige. Bald kommt Addon Nr. 2 und ich hab noch nicht mal Nr. 1 durch :s


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2016)

sag ioch doch. BB is vol der overwatchclon. immer diese geier, die was vom kuchen wollen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2016)

Neee, Overwatch ist eher ein TF2 Klon (auch wenn es da sicherlich große Unterschiede gibt) und BB geht wohl eher in Richtung Smite. Darüber hinaus ist die ganze Klon Debatte bullshit.

 

AoE (die SC Map) und TF sind hier wohl die einfließenden Faktoren.


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2016)

Ja  - Overwatch ist eher eine Art TF2-Verschnitt (ohne Huete), waehrend Battleborn eine Art 1st-Person-Smite ist (mit Scifi-Setting und Humor statt dem Goetter-Zeuchs). Allerdings regt mich die Berichterstattung auf - vor allem sowas wie "60&#8364; fuer 0 Content". Wo ist da denn 0 Content? Man hat eine Reihe von PvP-Spielmodi (die man auch mit/gegen Bots spielen kann) und eine Koop-Kampagne die man allein oder in der Gruppe spielen kann. Dabei ist jede Mission dieser Kampagne eher wie eine Instanz in einem MMO mit bissl Story, bissl Kanonenfutter und einer Reihe von Bossen die es zu bezwingen gilt. Mir macht es Spass :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2016)

Bin auch der letzte, der Reviews/Previews  vertraut, ehe ich das Spiel nicht gespielt habe. Hab gestern nen Stream geschaut und da wirkte es auf mich einfach wie ein F2P Titel. 60 , gerade in einem Genre, wo P2P nicht üblich ist (siehe den kleinen Shitstorm, den Overwatch abbekommen hat nachdem bekannt wurde, dass es nicht F2P wird). Ich glaube, Battleborn hat sich keinen Gefallen getan, dass es im Rampenlicht von Overwatch erschienen ist. Klar, die Leute die es spielen wollen, tun dies sowieso. Aber vielleicht lieber abwarten, bis Oberwatch Beta vorbei ist... dann hätten sie vielleicht ne Niesche. Eventuell ist ihnen das alles auch Wurscht. 

Ich schaue sehr viel Twitch und da kann man aktuelle Gamingtrends oft erkennen anhand der Anzahl der Viewer. Und da hatte Oberwatch fast das 10-fache von Battleborn (und das am Releaseday von B.


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2016)

Overwatch wird ohne Zweifel viel mehr Spieler haben - auch weil sie es (im Gegensatz zu Battleborn) schaffen ordentlich Hype ums Spiel aufzubauen. Ich denke auch, dass es besser gewesen waere, wenn man den Battleborn-Release um z.B. 2 Monate verschoben haette - dann waere der erste Hype um Overwatch vorbei und man haette bessere Chancen gehabt selbst bissl mehr Aufmerksamkeit fuer sein Spiel zu erzeugen. Man sieht es ja auf diversen Gaming-Seiten (auch hier), dass es zu jeder Delle am Hintern eines Overwatch-Chars eine News gibt, waehrend Battleborn nichtmal erwaehnt wird. Schade.

 

Zum Vollpreis-Thema: Das trifft (wie Du ja schon sagst) wohl auf beide Spiele zu. TF2 ist auch (mittlerweile zumindest) F2P und Overwatch wird zum Vollpreis angeboten. Ist halt so. Das mit dem DLC/Season-Pass find ich auch nicht so toll.

 

Aber eigentlich gehoert die Diskussion wohl in ein anderes Thema ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2016)

Paragon kommt ja auch noch, irgendwie komisch, woher dieser MOBA-Shooter/First Person Hype aufeinmal kommt. Ist ja nicht so, dass Smite mega erfolgreich ist. Ach und sorry für OT 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYE4CVhVkhw


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Mai 2016)

Herrlich ...   

https://soundcloud.com/zwette/liebe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2016)

yo nigga! get out of ma hood!


gott wie ich so  nen "gangsterichkannkeine3wortesprechenrap" hasse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx6FsDC4i3s

make murica great again!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zum Glück leben wir in ner Welt, wo YouTube Videos nicht von alleine angehen. Ich meine AC/DC gibt es schon seit 500 Millionen Jahren, und seit 499 Millionen Jahren machen sie die gleiche Musik. Naja, Geschmäcker.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zum Glück leben wir in ner Welt, wo YouTube Videos nicht von alleine angehen. Ich meine AC/DC gibt es schon seit 500 Millionen Jahren, und seit 499 Millionen Jahren machen sie die gleiche Musik. Naja, Geschmäcker.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mImWzWPp2M


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2016)

das is sooooo scheiße, dass es iwie wieder cool ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9vRfs2rbA


btw ja das kommt in kung fury vor ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2016)

^ True Survivor war ne Zeit lang mein Klingelton... 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ani_6IRV20A


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y69tkCbeC5o

ich schmeiß mich weg

soweit isses schon :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OipJYWhMi3k


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2016)

https://vimeo.com/150847950


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZg0lkxLs0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czb_CZfWko8

 

TSwift ist zwar bae aber das cover rockt...


----------



## Nexilein (20. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs8jcrjGIYk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJhKv1Zyu8U

 

this one's for patie  vermisse Viza schon irgendwie.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armin van Buuren

 

_*Live übertragen am 08.05.2016*_
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A State Of Trance 2016 is OUT NOW: http://avb.lnk.to/ASOT2016
 
Armin Only Embrace - Vinyl Set 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGRYQIotqec
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2016)

"I define nothing. Not beauty, not patriotism. I take each thing as it is, without prior rules about what it should be."

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7qQ6_RV4VQ

 

Happy BDay Bob


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYbgdo8e-8


----------



## LikeTropi (1. Juni 2016)

ALSO 

 

zur Zeit schaue ich Misfits, bin allerdings nun schon bei der fünften und damit letzten Staffel angelangt    meine anfänglichen Bedenken zur Serie haben sich wirklich gelegt und es handelt sich meiner Meinung nach um eine wirklich gelungene witzige, aber natürlich nicht ernst zu nehmende Serie  und die Musik ist verdammt gut gewählt!  

 

Hören tue ich Kitsch


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2016)

Rap ohne den Buchstaben E zu verwenden ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8-WtH4ujps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6_Uk_2rkQg&feature=share

 

Dass die Beginner nochmal wieder kommen hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber bockt. HH REPRESENT


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucRWyGKBVzo

 

Schöner Vice-Beitrag über das Thema Überwachung ...


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2016)

Ich genieße gerade ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czqoS9BwGBA


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ot_katYYiU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfyjwChuNU


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2016)

OPEN YOUR MIND TO THE LIGHTS OF HYSTERIA

CHASING THE HIGH NEVER FIND YOUR HYSTERIA

OPEN YOUR MIND IN THE LIGHTS OF HYSTERIA


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2016)

Grad in meiner Musiksammlung gefunden ...

und irgendwie in meiner Situation sehr passend ....

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAMnNDEKLwo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzataxzdwIs

 

EDM all day all night


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2016)

Nordisch, Rituell, Folk.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpG9eFVDvsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2016)

Acid Trance, wie ich's mag ... kein Kirmestechno^^ ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRQY5DjS6tA

 

+

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBym-tmeT64


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrlUjREr65M 

 

Greyworm macht Musik, und die ist verdammt geil.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2016)

Die Musik ist gut. Aber das Video ist - vorallem auch angesichts der aktuellsten Schießereien in Orlando - ziemlich geschmacklos. Die USA und ihre Knarren ...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2016)

Aber das Video ist [...] ziemlich geschmacklos.

 

^this

 

 

 

 

 

 

Aber wir können uns ja alle nicht in die Lage eines Unbefleckten versetzen - für die ist "Love" vermutlich wirklich ein "Bloodsport"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2016)

Boah Leute. Ich geh erstmal CoD spielen.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2016)

von einer scheiße zur nächsten? ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBqrK9tyvzU

hach icdh liebe es. auch wenn es nur gespielt ist


----------



## LikeTropi (15. Juni 2016)

gehört habe ich das letzte mal Lana Del Ray und zur zeit schaue ich die Serie "Fargo" - absolut genial!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdrXDOH-YxE


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juni 2016)

sieht ziemlich gut aus. die audi schleichwerbung müsste aber nicht sein

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5595168/?pf_rd_m=A2FGELUUNOQJNL&pf_rd_p=2528478742&pf_rd_r=0SXMZGKWDDDM1G0SFY32&pf_rd_s=hero&pf_rd_t=15061&pf_rd_i=homepage&ref_=hm_hp_cap_pri_3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2016)

Lena Heady, Sean Bean und Aaron Paul... not bad.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7qW-2_CilU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc0M4CjmNg

 

Uff US-Rap läuft bei mir gerade rauf und runter. Das erste mal Seit 10 Jahren wieder.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2016)

warum ich Mike Oldfield auch heute noch so "liebe"...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FouPdM3ei0A


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVqVwGWocM

ich lieg grad so im sterben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0oIoR9mLwc

 

mein altes RHCP Shirt rausholen und ab gehts, ich hatte die Bands schon wieder vergessen. Das neue Album ist top.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte gehofft nach den letzten beiden Alben mal wieder etwas mehr Funk bei den Peppers zu hören... Album ist gut ja, aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem Stil vor den 90ern.

 

 

tt:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpYbhXAFkIo


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_zrYTxfI6Y


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2016)

Album ist gut ja, aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem Stil vor den 90ern.

 

 

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir 2016 haben  Nu Metal gibt es ja auch nicht mehr. Keine Band macht ihr Leben lang die gleiche Musik, Metallica und AC/DC mal ausgenommen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1hv8XnQ8Q4


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2016)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir 2016 haben  Nu Metal gibt es ja auch nicht mehr. Keine Band macht ihr Leben lang die gleiche Musik, Metallica und AC/DC mal ausgenommen.

 

 

find' ich aber schade.

 

Aber z.B. Limp Bizkit ihre (neuen) Alben finde ich immer noch sehr "nu metalig."  Ich bin ja auf das neue SOAD-Album gespannt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo&list=RDpt9wnawn7xQ&index=14


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2016)

find' ich aber schade.
 
Aber z.B. Limp Bizkit ihre (neuen) Alben finde ich immer noch sehr "nu metalig."  Ich bin ja auf das neue SOAD-Album gespannt. 



Trauere Nu Metal sehr nach.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

senor chang says:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im nachhinein betrachtet ist es für mich garbage mukke. das war iwann alle mal cool usw, aber heute? neee müüllkorb


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2016)

Aun hört nur was aktuell ist. Ich wusste es. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV4smtJrIOM

 

WILLST DU MIR JETZT SAGEN DAS IST SCHLECHT ODER WAS AOISUHFoiafshL


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

natalie horler is doch geil ^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaf81eUz05A
is scho geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2016)

Dann sind wir uns einig. Ging mir heute übrigens fast den ganzen Tag durch den Kopf... uff.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls-U01un_Bk

 

Casper ist back, saustarkes Ding.


----------



## choquibtown (6. Juli 2016)

Also ich höre mir grade auf der Arbeit den neuen EM-Song von David Guetta über ein Internetradio an  http://live.audials.com/de/radio/bayern-1-oberbayern-1032863


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2016)

Dann sind wir uns einig. Ging mir heute übrigens fast den ganzen Tag durch den Kopf... uff.

 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls-U01un_Bk



 

Casper ist back, saustarkes Ding. 

 

Letztens lautstark im Büro gehört <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2016)

Immer krass nach einer doch langen Zeit einen Song zu hören mit dem man so viel schlechtes verbindet...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EipGZpAUBws


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2016)

dann solltest du nie auf ne kirmes gehen. der song is geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2016)

https://vimeo.com/145948255


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43WgTJGjU98


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP-ZsLYGJfQ&t=0s

 

Oh fuck ey, bis Legion noch das Hauptspiel ein 2tes Mal durchspielen und dann beide Addons. Der Trailer macht so Lust.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWzH6BJcwFQ

 

Edit für Tikume: Das Video wurde tatsächlich wenige Minuten nach dem ich es hier verlinkt habe gesperrt. ^^


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2016)

Der Soundtrack ist geil, wenn man es still mag ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byaTlhGJXM

 

Dillion Francis Videos sind immer 10/10


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJjhe76PEwg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlY7N9L7umk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwqTAFQlJOg


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bulWiu6SNHY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DKX-2pa-UE

 

Krasse Szene. Bild, Musik, Schnitt, Schauspieler. Es passt einfach alles.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGsjiZifTPQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2016)

uhh Patie <3

 

https://vimeo.com/153758718

 

zufällig auf die Band gestoßen, geht nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Numara (25. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPsyynjHpbY


----------



## Numara (25. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXKLqVCz8SA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1jRhlYVVmg


----------



## Numara (26. Juli 2016)

[SIZE=195%]&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrmjdBhMUtA[/SIZE]


----------



## Numara (26. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R1J0LBcink


----------



## Numara (26. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SwvWVkBgqs


----------



## Numara (26. Juli 2016)

Mein Lieblingskomponist für alle Zeit

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iw7u6_o-js


----------



## Numara (26. Juli 2016)

Ist es nicht traumhaft?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8e0fBlvEMQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2016)

https://vimeo.com/16987550


----------



## LukaW (28. Juli 2016)

Hab mir gerade Bosch auf Amazon angesehen. Gar nicht so schlecht die Serie. Werde mir mal die ersten zwei Staffeln ansehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLtqbSa45iY

 

Probleme fürs Leben zu groß, fürs sterben zu klein... hach ja.


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2016)

meh


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipluRrCyxlY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2016)

Aun wir haben so gar nicht den gleichen Geschmack, und ich höre wirklich sogut wie alles 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBxuq_eWW94

 

Vorhin Ticket bestellt.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StZwrbKHnG4

 

thx patie......


----------



## Patiekrice (1. August 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StZwrbKHnG4



 

thx patie......  

 

Ich warte ja immer noch auf das Nachhol-Konzert.

 

 

Ah, Shaki - viel Spaß bei Placebo! Habe ich 2012 live gesehen - war der Hammer! Live sind sie deutlich rockiger, als auf Platte (:


----------



## LikeTropi (1. August 2016)

Die Serie "Shameless"

 

Begründung: Zwar ist es nicht das typische Seriengenre, was ich generell am liebsten sehe, aber die Serie ist herrlich tabulos und für eine Art von Sitcom mit interessanten Charakteren ausgestattet.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6ws416fKCg


----------



## Aun (1. August 2016)

quasi wie das netzt schon sagt: 4/10. ganz ehrlich? weltbewegend ist es überhaupt nicht aber nett zu sehen, dass rhcp noch leben


----------



## Patiekrice (2. August 2016)

quasi wie das netzt schon sagt: 4/10. ganz ehrlich? weltbewegend ist es überhaupt nicht aber nett zu sehen, dass rhcp noch leben

 

....?

 

 

.....? Der Song ist von 1989


----------



## Aun (2. August 2016)

ach da hab ich mich vermacht ^^ iwas hate ich letztens nur gelesen ^^ my bad xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2016)

Aun meint bestimmt das hier ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0oIoR9mLwc

 

... läuft bei mir seit Wochen rauf und runter. Ist jetzt kreativ nicht ein Meisterwerk (die Diskussion hatten wir hier schonmal), aber so verdammt catchy.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2016)

aber so verdammt catchy.

 

 

yep


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2016)

Seit Tagen eigentlich nur noch das Album "Limbus". Die Texte, der Flow die Beats sind so gold.

Auch wenn ich jetzt das Bedürfnis nach Antidepressiva habe.   

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JmVW7YEPHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/zhu/hometown-girl 

 

<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIajmLP46b4

 

sex.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUC2EQvdzmY

ahahahaha geil


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. August 2016)

Neues Crystal F Album.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G29YstbLDE

 

some oldschool emo rock.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZc6cr6G2E4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2016)

Hab ja 0 Verbindung zu 40k aber das sah sehr geil aus. Ich wünsch mir echt mal einen Full-CGI-Film, sowas wie FF Kingsgleave. Am Besten von Blizzard. Muss auch nicht unbedingt etwas bekanntes sein.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij_Nc3UMvjk


----------



## Kalg (30. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZHwu0uut3k


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZc6cr6G2E4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Beschte Werbung für die Cryengine ever! Das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen.


----------



## Kalg (31. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3q8Od5qJio


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MddsI72Zue8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Wie ich dieses Lied liebe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHgFJEJgUrg


----------



## gustavowoltmann (3. September 2016)

Ich schaue gerade Game of Thrones - Staffel 4 Folge 1

 

LG Gustavo


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2016)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie er diese vielen Einzelteile zu einem Stück zusammenlötet:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7evCw45Re_I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtJ6yAGjsIs

 

<3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZbkF-15ObM

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52Gg9CqhbP8


----------



## LikeTropi (16. September 2016)

Ich schaue derzeit Califonication die 2. Staffel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2016)

[media] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUruXmq_Kc [/media]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8SzG4FPyM


----------



## LikeTropi (23. September 2016)

Paradise City zum Wachwerden!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woAcXSMyCEw


----------



## LikeTropi (30. September 2016)

BYOB - SOAD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm932Sqwf5E

 

ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbpDxrew4A0

 

Ist irgendwie komisch. Das Spiel ist zum zZzzzZzZzz aber die Cinematics... 10/10. BioWare halt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fg08Hjwdo0


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6jCJZEFIto


party hard! ein 4 president!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2016)

A Tribute to Depeche Mode

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdUU1QVl4FQ

 

Jung, sind die alt geworden ... wenn man so an ihre damalige Zeit denkt ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR6xsQOU0DE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2016)

FUCK

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-NIcFN-KH0

 

YEEEEEEAH


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHRuTYtSbJQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qQ02jx6pks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hZCsgcKa-g


----------



## Aun (13. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXfltmzRG-g


ehehehehehehehee


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxjOH8ykvh4

 

 

Dank Shikari ein totalen Kindheitsflash.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d-1ZilyKdw


----------



## Aun (24. November 2016)

spoiler:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn1cHSoSLPE

NOICE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm3rDbXbZRI

 

<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. November 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jeitT0tbdWo

War gestern live so Gänsehaut. Der Beat killt alles.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9lYwVm1NDg


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIabhdURMFQ

was ham wir "damals" in der karra abgefeiert. 4/5 typen hacke dicht und der song in dauerschleife xD


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZqrfDd1IEs ich piss mich weg


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag es, wenn eine Kampfmusik richtig fetzt

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo7jUwMmSA8


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Dezember 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMt6eoe8i6s

 

Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhJh5_6MuCk


----------



## ego1899 (1. Januar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

Ach die gibt es noch?  Fand ich leider nur bis spätestens zum zweitem Album gut, danach leider gar nicht mehr. Aber ich mag es eh eher etwasw unmedolischer, was diese Richtung betrifft. In diesem Sinne:

 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D3uy4KTQCc[/media


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2017)

Ach die gibt es noch?  Fand ich leider nur bis spätestens zum zweitem Album gut, danach leider gar nicht mehr. Aber ich mag es eh eher etwasw unmedolischer, was diese Richtung betrifft. In diesem Sinne:

 

 

 

Die ersten beiden Alben waren echt krass gut. Hab mich aber damit abgefunden, dass Bands nicht 20 Jahre lang gleich klingen. Außer sie heißen Metallica und AC/DC. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHfWY0is3rE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2017)

Oder Billy Talent


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Januar 2017)

In den letzten beiden Tagen bestimmt 20 Stunden Drachenlord.

Am Anfang dachte ich noch es sei extra, fande es unterhaltsam und hatte stellenweise Mitleid.
Doch je weiter man eintaucht in das absurde Universum des Rainer W.'s desto enger zieht sich der Kreis der Verunsicherung und Misstrauens seiner Person gegenüber. 

Ich bin erstaunt, erschrocken, geekelt und dennoch vollkommen fasziniert von diesem Mikrokosmos aus dem Lard, den Lügen, den engagierten Haidern und der paradoxen Mischung aus Wut & Scheinheiligkeit die sich Tag für Tag überbietet.

Immer wenn ich dachte es geht nicht schlimmer wurde es einfach noch viel übler.

Ich bin Fan, ich liebe das Internet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KCg_QEHtkY


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich höre grade ganz mainstreamig "my heart is a ghosttown" rauf und runter. Begründung: Es erinnert mich an den letzten Sommer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIeVc1yE4TY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UB7dB8071cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lo-Fi Hip Hop is love


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. April 2017)

D'espairsRay - 'Forbidden'


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uMFp87jRIc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr9Kaa1sycs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2017)

yeah geil! ewig nicht gehört


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHHSXfgoOpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQ2t_yNHQs

noice


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Juni 2017)

Asterix und Obelix Hörspiele. Ich hab dat Gefühl der Sprecher vom Asterix ist auch jener vom Pumukl. Die Stimme von Obelix klingt sehr nach der Synchronstimme von Bud Spencer. Die Namen mancher Charaktere sind genial: Der Kneipenwirt "Caesar Kneipix" zum Beispiel.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-o01Kv99mM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

noice


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBuEXt-CNZk


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

Bodycount - Institutionalyzed!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg0aZvaiJjU&ab_channel=Vorarlberna


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHlf08yTPiU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CadBane123 (10. Juli 2017)

The Pretty Reckless - since you´re gone


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7Ad1AuHriI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dz_6Bskjpk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2017)

30 jahre später

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxlsPrPF_lk


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TtYetJnXR6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZM9JbO93_w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

10 Second Songs auf Youtube


----------



## Aun (20. August 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTBCdWWkUeU

beides getrennt ist schon geil, aber in kombination oO


----------



## Bullinga (23. August 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In3W8qTkoHg


----------



## Magdalena82 (26. August 2017)

Game of Thrones, wie soll es anders sein.


----------



## Aun (9. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6zCLs1_LnI

für zam: iwo in den 1 std ist das jarjar theme. also viel spaß 


btw die damen und herren spielen das ganze sehr toll!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oZ9nVFB0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2017)

Wage War beste. Ich danke für die Empfehlung. <3


----------



## Schrottinator (12. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyhP_5VfKM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Kipc2IRTA

 

Schon bisschen geil...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s61uvldg1o

 

PLS GOD ERASE US ERASE US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11elf

 

Was man nicht so alles wieder findet.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wtf is this shit?!..


----------



## HerrGun (20. September 2017)

Nachdem Game of Thrones ja leider Winterpause macht, sind wir gerade mit Black Sails gestartet - auch bei dieser Serie ist Neil Marshall  Regisseur - er produziert auch GOT.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbRHY1l0vc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9VcRJRwdIc

 

Musik zum prügeln...


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0vD42pZpZs

nur noch 11 jahre warten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVGE38SH9QU

 

Starkes Video.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2017)

Für alle Freunde der nordischen Mythologie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFkO90FfDIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Oktober 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/clepsydramusic/absinthe

 

<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlBOBOZHqI


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2RmJgs97Xs


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2017)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j2CiAlOkLAo


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2017)

Season 2 von Stranger Things , Chapter 9: The Gate


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9-l8_t4AS8


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPF8KZSVGxc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsB-PwkhXV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. November 2017)

WTF die gibts auch noch? oO oO oO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9XkdAB2FA4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8hSy1NoFYw

 

So ein paar Cosmic Gate Songs sind wirklich zeitlos.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. November 2017)

^ sehr gute Wahl.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTvu1Yr3Ohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Nu-Metal hat uns viel zu früh verlassen.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_8U93SvVyY

mal wieder urschleim auskramen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2017)

Holy sheeet das ist ja uralt @Aun

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

 

Bin wieder auf dem 90s Trip.


----------



## Aun (8. November 2017)

mir ist aufgefallen das es damals scon diesen komischen sidecut gab. ka wer das vor ein paar jahren aus der versenkung geholt hat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z87ghOaL-WE

 

Man kann von Post ja halten was man möchte (ich mag ihn persönlich sehr gerne, sowohl als Künstler als auch als Mensch), aber seine Songs sind catchy und unique.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDTQQWSmo8s


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPV38e7yfSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dboi1bja6M8

maximum funk!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esV8bKn8_Js


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=05LG-Fnq6lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMq9he-5HUU

https://media.giphy.com/media/A9KfKenpqNDfa/giphy.gif


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4flAZEgtjs


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQB2NjhJHvY&feature=youtu.be

ahhhh mein hirn......


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2017)

Der XC2 Soundtrack ist geil:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyk4-h4AfPE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX8RTjUUcLE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX8RTjUUcLE

 

Auch das. Danke dafür. :>


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2017)

seit wann isn die pseudo-pussy metalschiene der 2000er wieder in?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTx-sdR6Yzk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2017)

seit wann isn die pseudo-pussy metalschiene der 2000er wieder in?
 

 

So seit 2006. Danke für Dropkick Murphys, den Song hatte ich schon fast wieder vergessen. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjcHxl8NyrU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ZRRlVDVa8

 

so.catchy.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2017)

mal ein bischen betrübtheit einbringen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4OV54nb_Kw
das originalvideo ist schon traurig. im remake mit der stimme von annie.... oO


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVhNCTH8pDs

einer DER klassiker


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8DCQYk9-FE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sazPEkee3Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sazPEkee3Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

me gusta so hart.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPC_evpbwDM

 

kannst sagen was du willst, aber Calvin Harris macht gute EDM Musik, Mag sein heutiges Zeug nicht so aber vor 5 Jahren... damn.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OjTspCqvk8


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhULhHCk_D8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alter verwalter


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2017)

https://youtu.be/-o01Kv99mM8

 

https://youtu.be/tX8vBkSrtvk


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niirBAt9fGc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StZcUAPRRac


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGZzp6kY60&t

 

Für mich einer der besten Gamesoundtracks der letzten Jahre, die beiden Stimmen ergänzen sich so krass gut. Bin (mal wieder) verliebt.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Januar 2018)

Vor Jaaaaahren mal ne 3.er CD-Box gekauft Cafe del Mar Vol.1-3. Wie es so kommt sind die CD´s wech aber "DANKE Internet!"

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qucf72ekVDc&list=PLDA463461AE51139D&index=12


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naj0hmlDM6s

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iaj2w7Bp58


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2018)

bist du überhaupt alt genug um sowas zu hören? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCwwVjPNloY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2018)

bist du überhaupt alt genug um sowas zu hören? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCwwVjPNloY

 

Ist das creepy, ich hab vor 10 Minuten genau das gleiche Video geguckt.  Driver ist sau sympathisch.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRcPA7Fzebw


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2018)

aber sehr interessant. auch das video mit driver und shannon ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMz1EXiNTKo

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC-Rt0TXnOY

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj6r3-sQr58

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wXjIrCxqmg

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSODXSsl6mE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Januar 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/mzfuckadevil/o-r-g-a-s-m

 

 In Sachen elektronischer Musik kommt einfach nichts an den Russen vorbei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_SjnHwxWMU


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xctzp0dp9uc

 

wow...... ich mach das auch mal in Hamburg oder Berlin...


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xctzp0dp9uc

 

wow...... ich mach das auch mal in Hamburg oder Berlin...

 

und die antwort: halts maul


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Januar 2018)

Ich mach das in Hamburg UND Berlin... und die Antworten werden sein" DANKE!" "Na, der Tag fängt ja gut an!"

 

 

und "Aun... viel Spass beim Sterben!"


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

ich muss ins bett, aber schaue das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZfaPLa55Qc
wut


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh1q3uZcOJw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsoLEjrDogU

 

Das Video hat so nen genialen Style, sieht man heutzutage kaum noch. Den Cardi B Part kann man ruhig skippen, Bruno Mars hats drauf.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Januar 2018)

Das Video hat so nen genialen Style, sieht man heutzutage kaum noch. Das Video kann man ruhig muten.

 

 

fixed


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nCqRmx3Dnw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2018)

ich habe keinen Geschmack olololololo :v

 

fixed

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5x_YoweEg8

 

Habe ich vor 5 Jahren mal live gesehen und die waren so sau gut. Zwischenzeitlich mal aus den Augen verloren, heute hört man sie so oft im Radio mit "Feel it still". Freut mich, die Jungs ham was drauf.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2018)

Nicht glauwürdig, ich würde "kekekke" sagen und die Muschifresse ist Sozis Ding.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

:^)

 

 

achso tt: Chop Suey


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Januar 2018)

Der unvergessene

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmgBPi3IgsI

 

 

Und da es ja auch noch HEUTE unvergessen ist von mir und vielen Anderen

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAag-nlCJQ0

 

UUUUUUUuuuuund ein Toast auf

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7FfCJb8JZQ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaUFuNF7N_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2018)

Als Strafe?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2018)

Kaum zu glauben wie lange das schon her ist...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61UUzG3uHVk

 

Und das habe ich damals live mitbekommen. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6rJJoICtvk


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8iE2DLYowuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2018)

Der unvergessene

 

 

Break ya neck!

Verdammt nochmal mache ich das gerne an 

Das war genau meine Zeit!

Ich werd aber immer blöde angeguckt, wenn ich das hören möchte 

 

Das richtige Video!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aawWLIc8vDI

 

Ich weiß nicht wie ich richtig verlinken kann


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zhi3FmTUFg


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

Wenn ein Slayer Konzert in meine Nähe kommt (250km Radius), bin ich anzutreffen.

Angeblich die letzte Tour..


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2018)

nicht angeblich. die rentner hören halt mal eben auf.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Ich kann aber auch nicht mehr zählen, wie oft ich auf einem "letzten" Konzert war.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/221680402

 

oh yes.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Am5AEPHd6k


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0tZwE6o0IU

 

Ist zwar nur eine Minute aber holy shit. Der Subnautica Soundtrack ist ein Brett. Da gammelst du 600 Meter in den Tiefen des Meeres in einer dunklen Höhle rum und hast nur deine Taschenlampe und plötzlich dieser Track. So genial.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Der Track kommt mir mega bekannt vor. 

Den habe ich schon vor sehr langer Zeit gehört. 

Ich kannte mal eine Seite, wo man sich legal! viel GOA runterladen konnte. Da gabs unendlich viele Seiten und unendlich viel Musik.. hab die Seite leider verloren..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLv4bXvF9LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir fehlt der 2015 Lard..


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2018)

Wie packe ich das hier vernünftig rein?

Anleitung bitte!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOSiyvwRxtw

Wie verrückt ist das bitte?

Wie kann man so unfassbar schnell zielen?

Ich weiß..CS Spieler blabla.. aber das ist doch verrückt

 

edit

dafuq.. 

Einfach nur der Link ohne [media bla?


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2018)

hast du eimer noch nie nen yt link hier gepostet oder was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw schrotti sb link


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2018)

Shroud war ein ziemlich erfolgreicher CS-Pro und gehört wohl zu den bekanntesten CS:GOSpielern. Dass solche Spieler auch gut in anderen Shootern sind ist eigentlich ziemlich normal. Und PUBG ist jetzt nicht so enorm anspruchsvoll, dass du dich groß umgewöhnen musst.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dst9gZkq1a8


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2018)

Wie packe ich das hier vernünftig rein?

Anleitung bitte!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOSiyvwRxtw

Wie verrückt ist das bitte?

Wie kann man so unfassbar schnell zielen?

Ich weiß..CS Spieler blabla.. aber das ist doch verrückt

 

edit

dafuq.. 

Einfach nur der Link ohne [media bla? 

 

Ich habe jetzt mein Coming-Out als Fangirl.

Schaue seine Streams sehr gerne.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2018)

Ich werde ihn bei dir ablösen <3

Ich mag Shroud auch!

Sehen ihn aber immer nur in Pubg Videos, weil mich CS z.B. mal so garnicht interessiert 

 

Schade das DrDisrespect fremdgehen musste und man nichts mehr von ihm sieht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2018)

Der Doc kommt doch im Februar wieder. Freue mich schon auf die Memes im Twitch Chat. Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen - der Typ sieht ohne Maske wirklich gut aus. Da kann ich verstehen, dass ihm die Weiber zu füßen liegen.  (Bevor jetzt die SJW ankommen, ist trotzdem nicht ok was er gemacht hat)

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2018)

habs gegoogelt.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2018)

Der Doc ist einfach geil 

Der Kerl ist einfach nur groß. Ist gepflegt und hat harte Gesichtszüge. 

Mehr hat er auch nicht 

 

Das er im Februar wieder da ist, wusste ich nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2018)

Ich bin manchmal auch auf Twitch.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

Ich bin manchmal auch auf Twitch.

 

attentionwhore!


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2018)

Ich will doch nur dazu gehören.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Januar 2018)

Werde den Twitchhype nie verstehen, seitdem die Lordschaft nicht mehr da ist, ist Twitch eh tot.  <_<

 

Shroud ist mega krass, manche Kills sind schon fragwürdig und auf Turnieren ist er komischerweise immer stark unter seinem Streamniveau lel.

Find's geil wie er E und Q nutzt, das war mir vorher gar nicht so bewusst.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Februar 2018)

Twitch?    Dat is doch dieser eine Aggi-Held-Rattentyp aus *LoL*....    *Dem BELEIDIGUNGSSIMULATOR*   lel    (dankö Pati für diese Eingebung XD )

 

hmmm ich guck lieber noch mal im Bücherregal im Gesichtsbuch nach........   ^^

 

 

btt:

"Was hört und/oder seht Ihr gerade"

Die Geräusche glücklicher Kinder vom Spielplatz des Kindergartens nebenan!  *wie schööööööön    

 

gibt doch eigentlich keine schöneren Geräusche als die kleiner glücklicher Menschen!


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2018)

eins gibt es: wenn man vor der eisdiele steht und einem kleinen jungen beim vorbeigehen die kugel runterfällt. *platsch* "oh neeeiiiiinnnnnnnn" diesen ton werde ich nie vergessen. aber ich bin auch sadist ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2018)

Twitch?    Dat is doch dieser eine Aggi-Held-Rattentyp aus *LoL*....    *Dem BELEIDIGUNGSSIMULATOR*   lel    (dankö Pati für diese Eingebung XD )

 

wat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2018)

eins gibt es: wenn man vor der eisdiele steht und einem kleinen jungen beim vorbeigehen die kugel runterfällt. *platsch* "oh neeeiiiiinnnnnnnn" diesen ton werde ich nie vergessen. aber ich bin auch sadist ^^


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Februar 2018)

Hei Sozi, jetzt tu ma nich so.... Dein Nick hat aber auch garkeinen oder REICHLICH Spielraum für Interpretationen^^

 

Aun is halt wie er is.... kann halt passieren wenn man(n) beim Joggen zur Welt kommt. 

Edith findet(Muahahaha während ich schrub hat es gegrincht ähhh gepostet)

Nebenbei würde mir bei der von Aun beschriebenen Situation warscheinlich auch nen Spruch wie "Tja nicht schnell genug gegessen wa^^" oder so rausrutschen gnihihihihi

 

@ Pati: Du schriebst mal in nem anderen Thread (bin jetzt zu faul rauszusuchen wo), "LoL, ach ist das nicht dieser Beleidigungssimulator?"

             woraufhin ein Schmunzeln meinerseits sich nicht ganz zu verhindern ließ und sich mir die Umschreibung des Spieles LeagueOfLegend, kurz LoL, als  

             Beleidigungssimulator meinerseits eiprägte und bis ....... ....... ....... ..... ....... usw pp gute Nacht ich hör die Englein singen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2018)

Teleshopping.

 

"Und das beste: Keine Stromkosten! .... Einfach Batterien rein."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFiDVd9Ffh8

 

Eines der besten Rap Alben der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFiDVd9Ffh8

 

Eines der besten Rap Alben der letzten Jahre. 

 

was isn das für ne einschläfernde scheiße? da will man sofort nen driveby machen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nigga please!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2018)

Lass ihn, er entdeckt gerade seinen inneren Nibba.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2018)

was isn das für ne einschläfernde scheiße? da will man sofort nen driveby machen....



nibba please!

 

Werden zu wenig bitches gefi*kt wah? Groß die Fresse aufreißen kann jeder, zeig mal was besseres.  

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AR7SenR2Hc

 

BROCKHAMPTON haben 3 Alben letztes Jahr raus gebracht und jedes ist wirklich krass. Rap mit Hirn.

 

I thank my boy melony fantano for the tip. c:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2018)

Aus gegebenen Anlass

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRcPA7Fzebw


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2018)

ach da hat noch jemand den start geschaut? +1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYRH4apXDo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2018)

ach da hat noch jemand den start geschaut? +1
 

 

Klar als Elon Fanboy ein Muss. War schon ziemlich witzig, wie schnell sie den Stream aus gemacht haben als man schon erahnen konnte, dass das Core-Element nicht richtig gelandet ist. Aber war schon ein geniales Erlebnis, als die zwei Raketen hintereinander perfekt landeten.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvTxQq8Wbe0

 

Da ist ein Stück Geschichte geschrieben worden. Die größte Rakete die jemals gebaut wurde hat einen Tesla Roadster ins Weltall gebracht und ist dann im Anschluss unbeschadet wieder auf die Erde zurück gekommen.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2018)

können unsere alten nichtmehr damit prahlen: "hah sowas werdet ihr nie erleben!" ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJboSby7nW0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qShhiCTSKBo

 

jedes mal OHRgasmus. Der Build Up bis hin zum Climax ist einfach nur Gänsehaut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhZTNgAs4Fc

 

gimme back my myspace profile :<


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T_GwLKuhj0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhZTNgAs4Fc
 
gimme back my myspace profile :<



Die Haare... 

Achja 2006-2007...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ntRXE7oLVf8


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFkO90FfDIo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QW8PVyyNM


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKzd2048i-Q

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzuv4VKo6Og


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE14IdIx3V0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKZ-eKBJ9dw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri-kVYDTEAk

 

Das ist so unfassbar erschreckend.


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=192&v=plrW9dFNSK8

ich brech ab. leider wird es teils immer mehr so.....


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2018)

Na die eine Blonde da mit den Hotpants würde ich auch jeden Tag knattern. Luder!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2018)

Spoiler



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUR8mWK0Pzk&t=1s


 ist ja Satire, setze es trotzdem mal in Spoilern. Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2018)

Na die eine Blonde da mit den Hotpants würde ich auch jeden Tag knattern. Luder!  



Manowar, bist du es?


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2018)

Na die eine Blonde da mit den Hotpants würde ich auch jeden Tag knattern. Luder!  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBAcAykQYVA


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2018)

ist ja Satire, setze es trotzdem mal in Spoilern. Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen-  

 

Die faschistischen Vier ...


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn8b3MDMjQ4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d-1ZilyKdw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzdlDnusUDU


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zGfwFrVRaI

 

So retarded ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ_3S-IQm38


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2018)

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/067731-000-A/der-klempner/

ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Februar 2018)

Ich muss zugeben, an manchen Stellen haben sich meine Mundwinkel leicht nach oben bewegt.


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2018)

https://vimeo.com/86014703

not safe for cock!


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Februar 2018)

Schon eher mein Geschmack. BWAHAHA.


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. Februar 2018)

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHH  Aun. STOP THIS SHIT!

Da wird ja die Anaconda im Jungel verrückt.


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltx-pmjdAAI

wem es bekannt vorkommt: es ist voltaire


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlDVOIO1rIA

 

Ich bin gerade mega happy.


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=66&v=eFp1dKIXJfk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKOtzIo-uYw

 

Ich liebe diesen Song. Kann man immer hören, egal in welcher Stimmung. <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2018)

Damnation. Gute Serie.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYvY87kx3QU


----------



## Aun (3. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYq-XJ5XfkI
das war der shit, leider schlecht gealtert was cgi angeht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydmNO1go0mw

 

SZA ist... toll.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYq98o5YS-8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPc8QMycGno

 

Ich weiß nicht genau was das ist aber ich mags.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JG0N_tpmZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Y7IHs_K60

oh man ist der bart lang


----------



## Aun (15. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=141&v=iCQWT-2aO94


bwahahahahaha ewig nicht gesehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u31FO_4d9TY


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAbxw2FX29k


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d4gFXrce3E


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. März 2018)

Heute Abend LIVE aus unserer Bude!

 

 

http://www.kamikaze-radio.de/index.php

 

 

Viel Spass und alles Gude


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxpWbuT13OU


----------



## Aun (29. März 2018)

https://youtu.be/P_UedYvEcbs

ich mag den mann


----------



## Aun (29. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhPYnvZmFQA


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2018)

Norwegen <3


----------



## Patiekrice (29. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y34jC4I1m70


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2018)

that's the shit 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyWqEFeKX2E

 

Das neue White-Album ist so verdammt gut.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. März 2018)

Das neue White-Album ist so verdammt gut.

 

Ich habe es vorgestern angehört und war irgendwie enttäuscht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2018)

Ich habe es vorgestern angehört und war irgendwie enttäuscht.

 

Kann ich verstehen. Freund von mir ist so ein großer White - Fan und der ist auch am Boden, findet das Album zu experimentell. Ich hab es jetzt 2-3x gehört und mag es wirklich. Jack White ist ja schon sehr eigenartig mit seinen Songs, aber da hat er nochmal was drauf gelegt. Für mich eines wenn nicht das beste Album von ihm.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsgTn6qbbis


----------



## Aun (1. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z15pxWUXvLY

   *schnief*


----------



## Patiekrice (2. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8K9jAJ3Ong

 

eh eh eh eh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2018)

eh eh eh eh

 

OH NATALIE. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr9Kaa1sycs


----------



## spectrumizer (3. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0djHJBAP3U

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ovoRyv4kw


----------



## spectrumizer (4. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYzRk5DCQbg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sihF18dU0Qw

 

Musikalische Perfektion.


----------



## Aun (7. April 2018)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/argnm0y_460svvp9.webm

bwahahahahaha ich brech ab


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsxJH0lRGsg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnFBqJA18iY


----------



## Aun (9. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=131&v=joIvDJ5BM40

jizzed in my pants


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2018)

jizzed in my pants

 

Ich werde zwar immer noch nicht mit dem Solo Darsteller warm, aber dieser Trailer macht wirklich Lust auf mehr. Besonders Childish Gambino aka Donald Glover aka Lando passt einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge. Freue mich ja schon ein wenig.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWmnBcNijvo


----------



## Aun (9. April 2018)

naja was immer noch sauer aufstößt: lando ein schmuggler? und dann der bekloppte alden ehrenreich


----------



## spectrumizer (10. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwZbonjAlPc


----------



## Aun (15. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUiYIIhvv3E

ich hab grad den übelsten lachflash xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4waVhT1euQo

 

throwback. dieser Song. Ohrwurm.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. April 2018)

ich hab grad den übelsten lachflash xD

 

Wie im echten Leben. Aber kann "Warum liegt hier Stroh" nicht überbieten, imho.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2018)

Wie im echten Leben. Aber kann "Warum liegt hier Stroh" nicht überbieten, imho. 

 

naja wenn dann: Alarm! ALARM!


----------



## spectrumizer (15. April 2018)

Stimmt.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6yg4ImnYwA


----------



## Patiekrice (16. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShCRN3tFy80

 



Spoiler



sssshh Shika.. ssssshhh don't say a word


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2018)

Spoiler



sssshh Shika.. ssssshhh don't say a word



 

hehehe

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uQMwRMHcs


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO3vwc8jOao


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U8aIoMfzzA


----------



## Volker1234 (20. April 2018)

Hi,

 

ich sitze im Balkon und schaue fern.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. April 2018)

Ich sitze auf dem Fernsehr und gucke Sofa.

 

Ach nee ick liege/sitze im Bett und schaue

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLMv-dFec2s


----------



## Aun (20. April 2018)

^

wat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2018)

Der sieht aus wie Sozi. Der wohnt auch in Mainz. hehe.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVL8dba7GwY


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. April 2018)

Ja heilige Scheisse.... Wat?!  Bodo Schickentanz sieht aus wie Sozi?!

Wat Aun? Der Typ stellt Fragen welcher sich kaum einer traut zu fragen, OBWOHL er beim öffentlich-rechtlichen Dummfunk angestelt ist und Aufregen kann er sich auch wirklich SUPER! Halt ähnlich wie ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGow4nmYkkA


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2018)

<3


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

dude!
sehr geil topt mMn aber immer noch nicht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtKs1m_SQgg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2018)

Pendulum teasen jedes Jahr groß ihre Reunion an und am Ende sind es nur ein paar Festival Auftritte wo sie altes Zeug spielen. ICH WILL NEUES.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

sischer dat. vllt reichen den leuten auch einfach ihre lorbeeren(glaub ich nicht)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tRDHjC2Lug
der song hat mmn echt was. scheisse ich will wieder 15 sein....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHp9oZPqs8E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BigolJfoANw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBvf7KUEZ78


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yafxUluB6DA


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaSlXW-RLgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9e7K6Hx_rY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj58nbn35bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der beste Trancesong den es je gab, der Beste den es gibt und Beste den es je geben wird.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2018)

nigga please!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5Ejus6kgc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2018)

Das klingt ja wie der crazy frog.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2018)

nur weil du damals noch nicht ausgeschissem wurdest ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1-jlBC2up8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Gab sogar schon ein jahr früher guten Trance.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2018)

da kann ich drüber:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wquCCFvbNhI


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rujCfYXhQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Der Kanal hat echt einige Perlen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2018)

da kann ich drüber:

 

Oh boy. Scooter, Tabaluga. Das war mein Shit als Kind. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPa59XcS6pQ

 

classic.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7LhN9XAjIw

und ich hab mich ewig gefragt woher das shuttlecock gif kommt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYOjWnS4cMY

 

Kunst.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2018)

wat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2018)

Jop. Lando kann auch Gesellschafrtskritik. Ich verfolge Donald Glover ja schon seit ein paar Jahren (musikalisch und auch in seinen Serien). Finde den Song so recht gut, die Bedeutung wird einem aber erst klar, wenn man das Video und als Außenstehender ne kurze Erklärung durchliest. Fand die Schuss-Szenen jetzt nicht so dramatisch, in Amerika geht aber gerade deswegen die Post ab. Hat also seinen Zweck erfüllt. Das Video regt zum nachdenken an.

 

Freue mich ja schon ein wenig auf Solo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnsUkE8i0tU


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2018)

der tach, an dem spectrumizer in den "was hört ihr leck mich doch" anstatt in den "welche bilder" thread, postet. aber die leute sind ja nicht mehr so ^^

btt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8knhyrkYNvU


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcaGFUiJCP0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOM3lNFajE


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtdZs2zy5T8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNENVZFHutQ

das verdammte karnickel....


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2018)

der tach, an dem spectrumizer in den "was hört ihr leck mich doch" anstatt in den "welche bilder" thread, postet. aber die leute sind ja nicht mehr so ^^


Ich würde den "Welche Bilder ..." Thread in "Welche Bilder und Videos ..." umbenennen, wenn's nach mir gänge.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qLL2Gx3I_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Tears Inc. :


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK-Z1K67uaA

 

"Is life always this hard, or is it just when you're a kid?"

"Always like this."


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdSvNh7cDpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Auch wenn ich den Asichakuza mehr feier. Einer meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy4kkmBPX80


----------



## Fordtaurus (31. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F7A24f6gNc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKhLVMqJ7p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie catchy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cHb8AJDR5Y


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE2r7r7VVic


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX0xv78Dt9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Der Beat blendet zwar etwas aber macht ordentlich Bock zu hören. Fremdscham sind lediglich die Kommentare zu der rothaarigen mit der Brille.

Achja.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-glJ_FEZec

geht ab


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3niFzo5VLI


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0st2H8cOXw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO7JGfqPB0s


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZNCv8QeRHo

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVjwMB5k87A


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=19&v=G7MDrUG4cws


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwJp_Xh8lP0

lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo6ir8DqXec

 

Gimme


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CBTyi-ovO8


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZgNPmeaTjo


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzwE5xxwxs0


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2gw-asbBIM

herrlich was der losgelassen hat, der amerikanische fips ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZVB-UHJd0Q


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Gn2JT961A
und die kommentare gehen mal voll kanne in die falsche richtung ^^ was son warhammer fanfic so alles anrichtet xD


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG3tUrgUGQo&list=PLQC9hV4FJBl9_HH-9_9mDRAHwIguhZ7aR&index=12

 

So bei 1:30 hab ich da loliert.... "Wenn einem eine Bombe auf das Haus fällt, dann kann man(n) auch mal emotional sein!"   XD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlE1Qn8p69g&frags=pl%2Cwn


Das kann ich mir in Dauerschleife geben- hahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2018)

WTF. Ist ja schlimmer als Sonja.  

 

Aber Ecki muss echt erstma runter kommen. *rüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüülps*

 

PS: Ecki ' ist doch ne Frau, oder?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2018)

Na Exsl ist ein 23. Jähriger Junge aus meiner Nähe. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aORbgjtfjSc

Gönn ich mir gerade. Ich liebe den Kerl.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2018)

Ok, klingt wie 'ne Frau. Aber scheinbar heißt er auch "Tobias."


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Juli 2018)

Heißt auch Tobias,klingt aber wie.... na schaut/hört selber 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4cJ4wviwS8


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=162&v=HNMq8XS4LhE
  genug internet für heute


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2018)




----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Op5F0Wp-dw

 

42?!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVmffdNYi-A


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o_E95Nqrx4


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2018)

Octopath Traveler hat nen geilen Soundtrack

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo4u2bBoeiQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbChSuSQIo4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. August 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-TH5ibABP4U


Achja. Good old times.


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. August 2018)




----------



## Fordtaurus (31. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnG0BKSHfWQ&list=PLmDf0YliVUvFlKL72E4OvSvULjQHX799A


----------



## Aun (4. September 2018)

gnah scheiss animierter turtles film:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk449uj2jgU


----------



## Aun (5. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z3wUD3AZg4

beste! xD


----------



## Aun (20. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vmQOO4WLI4

bwahahahahahaha ich schmeiß mich weg. wie der den typen fertig macht


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2018)

Das Käseblatt hat als Reaktion auf das Video die "Ihr seid alles Rassisten!"-Karte ausgespielt.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa2kQg5b50E
 

omg der typ ey...... die campingplatz episoden sind auch der burner


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTKcnlp0x_Y


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKuLlmP7Wkw

 

 

Hahhahahahahha


----------



## Schrottinator (25. September 2018)

alt


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X1OlYF_bvQ

 

Der junge Mann tourt gerade durch Deutschland und Europa und ich darf sein Gastgeber sein

*stolzgeschwellte Brust und EKG

 

Ach und am 18.10 spielt er mit Band und den Hamburger Altpunks von "Punktucke" in der "Druckerei" im Gängeviertel in Hamburg....

18.10.2018 um 20:00 Uhr, wer noch nichts vor hat und gerade in Hamburg sei herzlich eingeladen... Eintritt ist auf Freiwilligenbasis


----------



## Aun (27. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eWiB6X-Fho


----------



## Fordtaurus (29. September 2018)

http://kamikaze-radio.de/

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Heute live für Euch von Uns aus der "guten" Stube!*


----------



## Aun (30. September 2018)

ich hör nichts und sieht auch scheiße aus. und auf iwelche buttons click ich da auch nicht.... l2Ytlive


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. September 2018)

Ach Aunchen... bist Du nur mit Hilfe von Pflegepersonal im Netz unterwegs?

A ging die Sendung "nur" bis 1Uhr Nachts

B sind auf der Hauptseite alleine gut sichtbar 3 Möglichkeiten das Programm zu hören :1 Winamp 2Windofmediaplayer 3 Realplayer

C Nur weil Du Dich gerade wieder eingekotet hast und Deine Pfllegerin Dir nicht die Windeln wechselt heist das nicht das ALLES scheisse aussieht ... nee nee nee


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2018)

Eben in Venom 3D gewesen. 10/10 für Marvelverhältnisse.

 

Ich hasse Marvel abgrundtief, aber Venom ist echt gut gemacht. Zwar Marveltypisch mal wieder viel zu lang auf dem Blatt, aber es kam mir absolut nicht so vor.

Humor war on Point, aber nicht so harte Oneliner zum fremdschämen. Dazu kommt das sowohl der Protagonist als auch Venom super sympathisch rüber kamen.

Action war ebenfalls nice, aber mir etwas zu wenig. Meiner Meinung hätte der ab 18 und expliziter sein sollen in der Gewalt. Das Potenzial dazu wäre enorm.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Oktober 2018)

B sind auf der Hauptseite alleine gut sichtbar 3 Möglichkeiten das Programm zu hören :1 Winamp 2Windofmediaplayer 3 Realplayer


Ich geb da Aun zum Teil recht. War auch während der Show auf der Seite und habe zwar den Equalizer rumhüpfen sehen, aber nichts gehört. Hab mich gewundert und hier und da geschaut, vielleicht irgendwas im Lautstärkenmixer auf "Stumm" gestellt, aber nix. Dann hab ich gesehen, dass man da scheinbar besagte Programme braucht und hab die Seite wieder zu gemacht.

- WinAmp habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren zuletzt benutzt.
- Media Player benutze ich aus Prinzip nicht.
- Und ich wußte nicht mal, dass es den RealPlayer überhaupt noch gibt ...

Wenn die sich da die Mühe machen, einen Equalizer auf die Seite zu setzen, hätten sie auch gleich einen Web-Player implementieren können (siehe soma.fm z. Das kann man im Jahr 2018 und bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten erwarten.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Oktober 2018)

"Wenn die sich da die Mühe machen, einen Equalizer auf die Seite zu setzen, hätten sie auch gleich einen Web-Player implementieren können (siehe soma.fm z. Das kann man im Jahr 2018 und bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten erwarten."

 

Mit solch einer Kritik kann man doch arbeiten, werde es mal an entsprechende Stellen weiterleiten.

btt

https://srv.deutschlandradio.de/themes/dradio/script/aod/index.html?audioMode=2&audioID=4&state=undefined


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQYk1xUPvCY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwdbFNGCkLw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUXzhFP2rag


ist sonst überhaupt nicht mein metier


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

Breaking Bad nochmal


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJ__ja4QpMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3BTFVPV2c8:1010

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Er war mir eig mittlerweile egal, dann bin ich über das Video gestolpert. Gott ich hasse ihn.


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoganTT (20. November 2018)

höre gerade albanischen rap


----------



## ZAM (20. November 2018)

Also ich sehe gerade, dass der Account LoganTT gebannt ist und die zugehörige, gammelige Anfänger-Butze von Pseudo-Online-Scam-Marketing-Gimps leider auf Ihren sinnfreien Link-Juice-Spam verzichten müssen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPTCq3LiZSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8d5v1-Ngc-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2018)

ahhh die metal flanders





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kg8JM3SUeSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yXKGK_UIJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2018)

Was gibts besseres als Muse? Terry Crews und Muse. Und Synth-Wave-Sound.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8f5RgwY8CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GfdRSLUINo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9P_qUnMaFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riko12 (3. Dezember 2018)

Stein um Stein von Rammstein...glaube das wird mein Hochzeitslied....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XyyL_TICbrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gagelmann84 (5. Dezember 2018)

Mars Miniserie, Season 2. Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn man das Thema mag.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2018)

Erotikfilm. In der Hauptrolle Drachenlord.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2018)

Erotikfilm. In der Hauptrolle Drachenlord.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Dezember 2018)

Auf sicflics dot com?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2018)

pronhub :d


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2018)

Die letzten Tage Baki und You gesehen auf Netflix.

Bei Baki handelt es sich um ne Neuauflage des Animes von vor 20? Jahren. Hat aktuell leider nur eine Staffel, war aber meeeeeega nice. 
9/10

You ist auch richtig krass. Es ist erschreckend wie schnell sich Perspektiven ändern und Sympathien entstehen obwohl es eigentlich entgegen der gängigen Moral und dem gesunden Menschenverstand ist. Der Cast passt auch wirklich gut und die Charaktere sind teils furchtbar. Sonst würde es aber auch nicht so ziehen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oouoee9UvEc:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UE9hu7jccM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> ...


Macht schon betroffen. Die bösen Haider.


----------



## Aun (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBCLsnxNd4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. März 2019)

Gerade läuft mal wieder der Abspann von Deadpool. Möchte am Liebsten gleich den zweiten Teil hinten ranhängen, wenn da nicht der Wecker in weniger als 6 Stunden klingeln würde.


----------



## Aun (18. März 2019)

ich kenn da nen guten hausarzt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. März 2019)

Ich auch, der vergibt aber leider keine neuen Jobs. Deshalb läuft der zweite Teil von Deadpool im extralangen SuperDuperCut auch jetzt erst über die Leinwand.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBN4SVGCDY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HerrGun (24. April 2019)

Kodaline - All I want


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=to2SMng4u1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nice


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A-vO8G3V4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgCVR2pjXc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLlsOnKk_K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gjdrbc_jf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bei mir is heute basil poledouris tag.
conan, red dawn, hunt for red october, robocop, _hot shots! part deux, starship troopers hab ich jetzt durch        _


----------



## Aun (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=god7hAPv8f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCgz9915wHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVdS7LlOv-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfZNwKTi8nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_OB7JGDpA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tq9ZLfye9DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHYa2pXR1QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjIls_zvfyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwNXZFKCw_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZigzEirvhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ach ja, der Philantroph und Eugeni... ehhh ich meine natürlich Humanist Billy "The Vaxman" Gates. Ist er nicht einfach ein Mensch den man.... .... .... ....

Wie öffnet man eine Dimensionsspallte um diese Bagage ein für alle Male aus dieser Einflussspäher zu entfernen?


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2020)

Was sucht denn der Schwurbler-Mist hier im Thread?


----------



## Aun (24. September 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was sucht denn der Schwurbler-Mist hier im Thread?


 

ein schwurbler! verbannt ihn!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2020)

Ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Was hier mit Covid abgeht, ist einfach nicht mehr normal und wird immer mehr zur DDR 2.0 oder gar dem "Vierten Reich".  

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ie-BPXxCAcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvB0vuM5bek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2020)

Wir sind keine Plattform für Schwurbler - Sorry.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9W-VGUOiVDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2020)

WTF


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> WTF


 

Ja, wa ...


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yC2He6eMWyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Oktober 2020)

Wahrlich bewegende Bilder Spectrumizer, wunderbar tiefgründig und entspannend!

Mein Motto seit Jahren lautet: Lieber Grass rauchen als Heu schnupfen.

btt:  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUNECHCKWBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaxqVBYVOVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich warte schon seit Februar darauf dieses Lied zu höhren! Endlich ist es Zeit! 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiWio9FMdGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4hbSW8tm2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal wieder das gute alte zeug auskramen, als es hier noch abging


----------



## Fordtaurus (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7il-XnJx2nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2021)

Mein Lieblingslied zur Zeit.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaOC9danxNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2021)

Aun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

warte immer noch auf das Nachholkonzert aus 2012 (oder 13?)


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2021)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> warte immer noch auf das Nachholkonzert aus 2012 (oder 13?)


13. ja man ich auch


----------



## couchpotato1234 (26. April 2021)

DJ David Puentez - Call you mine. (feat. Nina Chuba) 

Müsst ihr unbedingt mal reinhören! Finde den Text hammer und eigentlich liebe ich echt jeden Song von ihm! Das Lied ist richtig gut dann ab Sekunde 30, der Drop ist er Hammer. Bin gespannt ob ihr mal reinhört und das auch so seht!


----------



## Aun (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAwWPadFsOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgqgyGqCf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da kommen die alten "poolday" gedanken hoch. hach war das damals toll


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QlHJM0Yt1o, list: PLiYeP0yCQzdgAUWu2bCv3D5Wav2GjUWKN

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



boar is das alt. muss gleich mal schaun ob die cd noch lebt


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nshfDxfm3O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damn


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPZyGbaVgQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwyAo_YjtdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh man. was für ne scheiße


----------



## Aun (21. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73Y7IHs_K60, list: PL2M2F_EeGgQk6wXs7uWnel7HEqr7M6eUu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1996 klingelt


----------



## Aun (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BowjATQloVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also das ensemble is mal geil


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2022)

LOL auf Prime


----------



## Aun (24. April 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> LOL auf Prime


kann man das noch anschauen? fand teil 1 schon hart. und "angelo merte" teddy kann ich garnicht ab ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2022)

Aun schrieb:


> kann man das noch anschauen? fand teil 1 schon hart. und "angelo merte" teddy kann ich garnicht ab ^^


Teddy ist auch unglaublich unlustig.
Die Staffel kann man schauen, schon in Gedenken an Mirco Nontschew


----------



## SamboraGirl (26. April 2022)

Mir  geht gerade so einiges durch den Kopf, daher höre ich dieses Lied welches mir eine sehr sehr gute Freundin empfohlen hat, wenn ich mal wieder zuviel Grübel

Versengold Kobold im Kopf


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Od_hfayZHL8, list: RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elenenedh (13. Mai 2022)

Was ich gerade höre und sehe: Meine Kollegen im digitalen Meeting


----------

